# **Calling all Northern Ireland Pregnant and due 2012 ladies **8 girls born 15 boys**



## YoungNImum

:flower:Hi girls, just rounding up all the pregnant Northern Ireland girls due in2012 for a Natter and moan.
I found out im pregnant and due 20th may 2012
Hope to get chatting to use soon 
(Dont leave me all alone for to long) :flower:

*DUE DATES​*
*December 2011​*

*spellfairy: 8/12/11 Oliver & will​*

*January​*

*Miss Duke: 3/1/2012 cara 5lb 1oz 
​*

*lunabean: 26/1/2012 Noah Matthew Robert Oliver 
6lb 7oz​*

*February​*

*MajellaG:  4/2/2012 Ellen Rose 6lb 6oz​*

*Mummy_to_be87:6/2/2012 Elliane Louise 6lb 13oz ​*

*MamaDoo:14/2/2012 Nathan 6lb 5oz​*

*tiggertea: 18/2/2012 Ethan 8lb 2oz
​*

*MARCH​*

*Megananna:  17/03/2012 Dominic 6lb 12oz ​*

*TheNewMrs:  25/03/2012 Trinity 7lb 5oz ​*

*Wyntir:  26/03/2012 Jax Raylan 8lb 7oz 
​*

*April​*

*Cheekyalana: 3/4/2012 Amaya 6lb 8oz ​*

*Eshka: Layne 6lb 13oz ​*

*t-bell: 4th April​*

*emmaandbaby1: 7th April​*

*May​*

*Sharon0302:  9/05/2012 Seth Joshua James 5lb 4.5oz 
​*

*LaurGil: 10/05/2012 Evan Born
​*

*Nuke: 11/05/2012 Lola Rose 8lb 1oz​*

*Reno:11/5/2012 Benjamin James 7lb 9oz​*

*youngNImum: 17/05/2012 Rosalie victoria 6lb 12oz​*


*June​*

*sherrie123:9/6/2012 Carson 6lb 8oz​*


*July​*

Conina:*27/07/2012 Conor David 9lb 6oz*​
*Minx: 15th July​*

*August​*

*coastgirl: 7th August ​*

*September​*

* Holywoodmum: Patrick 11lb 40z 6/8/2012​*

*mummylanning: Joshua 7/8/2012 ​*


* izzy29: Pippa 7lb 9oz 8/8/2012 ​*

* laura_d: 18th September ​*

* Kra: 18th September ​*

* Unique.Mummy_: 18th September ​*

* Bababall: 28th september ​*

*October​*

* Dizzydoll: 23rd-24th October ​*

*Novemeber​*

* Loillio: 12th November ​*

*December​*

* Weerach: 30th December ​*

*TTC​*
*fairytoes​*:dust:
*samantha_​*:

*Due 2013​*
*emydra​*


----------



## LaurGil

:happydance:

Yay big congrats NI mum 

I'm due on the 28th of May ,so glad as my son was born in Oct & I hated being couped up for months ,bring on the spring/summer strolls 

xxx


----------



## YoungNImum

And to you! my daughter was born in december so im also happy that we will have spring babies, how are you feeling x


----------



## LaurGil

I was just starting to feel human again on sunday ,had a brilliant day then was in a car accident on sunday night so i'm really sore & stiff apart from that I havent felt to bad today With sickness it seems to be coming & going 

How have you been feeling ? 

Xxx


----------



## sharon0302

Hi girls!

I am due 25th May with my second- our son is coming nine though so bit of a gap.



https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## YoungNImum

LaurGil said:


> I was just starting to feel human again on sunday ,had a brilliant day then was in a car accident on sunday night so i'm really sore & stiff apart from that I havent felt to bad today With sickness it seems to be coming & going
> 
> How have you been feeling ?
> 
> Xxx

Oh god i hope your feeling ok, iv never been ina car crash but im sure its a big shock to your system :hugs:

Im ok, the3 sicky feeling is horrid tho, and everytime i open the fridge i heave :cry: I have doctors appointment tomoz tho and getting scan booked so cant wait for that. 
xx


sharon0302 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I am due 25th May with my second- our son is coming nine though so bit of a gap.
> 
> Hey Sharon glad you joined us :hugs: My daughter is 10 month at the end of the month, She will be 17months when this baby is born, we gonna have our hands full lol
> 
> Are use planing on giving birth up at Ulster?
> 
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## sharon0302

Yeah I will be visiting the Ulster! Waiting (im)patiently for my appointment for 12 week scan!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## YoungNImum

Thats where ill be, i was in home from home with my daughter and id reccomend it to anyone. 
Only down side is we will be team yellow till the end haha

x


----------



## sharon0302

Well last time my doc hinted heavily a boy and my son wasn't shy in the scan!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> Well last time my doc hinted heavily a boy and my son wasn't shy in the scan!

Awk really, i wish the girl we got hinted think she sucked a lemon before she done my scan, only time she seemed pleasant was to see if we wonted to buy extra scan pics :dohh:
x


----------



## sharon0302

I just noticed your wee ones birthday- my son was 23rd December 2002! How strange is that and now are second ones are due so close!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> I just noticed your wee ones birthday- my son was 23rd December 2002! How strange is that and now are second ones are due so close!

Aw how strange is that.

How do you do the birthday x-mas thing. Im stuck on how a birthday party might work with it being so close to x-mas day. was thinking maybe the week before but god no's if people will wanna come with it being so close to x-mas. :shrug:

I will be giving birthday and x-mas pressies on each day tho 

Will be nice to have a spring baby for both if us then, last year was mad for ice and snow i kept worrying that id slip everytime i went out. :wacko:
xx


----------



## sharon0302

Well, now he is up a bit I take him and his best mate out for a day of treats! Last year though wasn't particularly fun trying to maneourve round the place in the snow!! 
Def on the separate pressies! 

When he was little we took him to my mums were he has lots of cousins for his birthday parties and then at school age the cinema was a good one other mums got a couple of hours to tidy things up for Christmas and a group of kids sitting munching popcorn aren't too difficult to control!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## LaurGil

Thanks it was as we were hit from behind while stopped in the flow of traffic

im going to the mater in belfast this time I had my son in antrim & wouldnt go back if you paid me 

Got a scan at 6 wks 4 my next proper booking in one is on the 27th of this month so not to far away 

I found out with my son so i think id like a suprise 

Is anyone finding out ??? 

The sicky feeling is horriable hope it passes for us all soon

Xxx


----------



## sharon0302

With the age gap to my son we are thinking of getting 4D scan so he can see the baby and therefore we will ask to find out, as again naming the baby might help him bond!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> Well, now he is up a bit I take him and his best mate out for a day of treats! Last year though wasn't particularly fun trying to maneourve round the place in the snow!!
> Def on the separate pressies!
> 
> When he was little we took him to my mums were he has lots of cousins for his birthday parties and then at school age the cinema was a good one other mums got a couple of hours to tidy things up for Christmas and a group of kids sitting munching popcorn aren't too difficult to control!

I'd prob just have family round this year, from the reports of weather we will be getting this x-mas, fingers crossed we dont get bloody snowed in.



LaurGil said:


> Thanks it was as we were hit from behind while stopped in the flow of traffic
> 
> im going to the mater in belfast this time I had my son in antrim & wouldnt go back if you paid me
> 
> Got a scan at 6 wks 4 my next proper booking in one is on the 27th of this month so not to far away
> 
> I found out with my son so i think id like a suprise
> 
> Is anyone finding out ???
> 
> The sicky feeling is horriable hope it passes for us all soon
> 
> Xxx

Sounds alot like when my sister was in a car crash she was sat at the lights and a van crashed into the back of them, she had awful purple bruises where herseat belt had stopped her from going forward.

We wont be finding out, we never found out with my daughter either, i was in total shock when they said id had a girl :cry: i had in my head it was a boy but had a niggly feeling id a wee girl inside of me :cloud9:

Iv to go see doctor today, hopefully sort out a scan :happydance:


----------



## sharon0302

Its been two weeks since I saw GP and still no word from ULster on my booking appointment- driving me nuts!

Although after my scare last week I did have a scan and saw the little heartbeat :cloud9:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> Its been two weeks since I saw GP and still no word from ULster on my booking appointment- driving me nuts!
> 
> Although after my scare last week I did have a scan and saw the little heartbeat :cloud9:

See last year with my daughter i was givin a 10wk scan but turned out i was 12wk then a 20wk and that was it but, i did have to get a emerg scan at 38wk but i wasnt allowed to see the screen.
2 scans dosnt seem alot.

x


----------



## sharon0302

Only 2 scans!! Times must have changed I was scanned every hospital appointment with my son


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## NuKe

im due in april but id like to join in here :blush:


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> Only 2 scans!! Times must have changed I was scanned every hospital appointment with my son

Yea i only got 2 which was abit crap, i done that shared care tho where i could go to the doctors for some of my appointments so maybe thats why?
x



NuKe said:


> im due in april but id like to join in here :blush:

Of course nuke Congrats, :hugs:
Do you no what date your due?
x


----------



## tiggertea

*throws a rotten tomato at the NI May Mums and runs away* From the NI February :ninja:

:haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

We have an intruder haha

Is there a Feb NI thread? 
x


----------



## tiggertea

Nope. Think there's just me and Liz anyway?


----------



## YoungNImum

Join us if use like?
x


----------



## tiggertea

Hmmmmm, will consider it.....



:haha:


----------



## sharon0302

The more the better- as long as you leave rotten tomatoes outside the door!:haha:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

I used them all in the :ninja: attack. :lol:


----------



## sharon0302

tigertea- what hospital will you be using?


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

Good old Craigavon for me!


----------



## sharon0302

closer to my original roots, all my family apart from me are in Fermanagh!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

You have a wee way to travel to visit "home" then!


----------



## NuKe

:dance: i get to join! :dance:

im due in april i think, pretty unsure, but have a scan on the 26th so hopefully they'll be able to offer some more certainty re: my DD! 

Lauren, I'm DEFINITELY finding out! I don't know how people wait!! Barry and I are on the same page on this 100% so that's good :D


----------



## sharon0302

Lucky you having your scan date! I am getting more impatient by the second!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## YoungNImum

NuKe said:


> :dance: i get to join! :dance:
> 
> im due in april i think, pretty unsure, but have a scan on the 26th so hopefully they'll be able to offer some more certainty re: my DD!
> 
> Lauren, I'm DEFINITELY finding out! I don't know how people wait!! Barry and I are on the same page on this 100% so that's good :D

hey fab you have a scan date, iv got to wait till next month before ill hear from the ulster :cry:

Tigger we shall be waiting for you :coffee::thumbup:

I was thinking maybe change the name to 
*calling all Northern Ireland pregnant and due 2012 Ladies* and take the may out because ino alot of people on the NI thread is pregnant and due 2012 and i reckon they might wanna join us :shrug::shrug:


----------



## YoungNImum

Holy f**K what is it with people trying to spread my good news on facebook!

All my family no but i would like to wait till i get a scan date and had scan before i put it all over facebook. Some people just cant help but gossip!


----------



## sharon0302

I was thinking maybe change the name to 
*calling all Northern Ireland pregnant and due 2012 Ladies* and take the may out because ino alot of people on the NI thread is pregnant and due 2012 and i reckon they might wanna join us :shrug::shrug:[/QUOTE]


SOUNDS GOOD!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

Since I'm here already I might as well stay! :tease: *mops up rotten tomato*


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah i knew you would tigger :D When is your due date?
x


----------



## YoungNImum

Changed the name :D


----------



## tiggertea

26th Feb, but hoping this monster will take a leaf out of it's sister's book and come early. :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif

[*URL=https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/]*https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif[/URL]


----------



## NuKe

how do i get the code for the blinkie? :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Edited the post above yours just look for the 2 * and remove them, hope it works lol
x


----------



## NuKe

thanks!! :flow:

how are we all doing this evening?


----------



## YoungNImum

Im not to bad the sickness has eased but i still heave at most smells :( and when i open the fridge or food cupboards :(

how are you?
x


----------



## NuKe

sickness is also getting better, thank GOD! Was able to eat seafood for the first time in weeks tonight which im chuffed about because i LOVE seafood, we all do! and it wasnt just any seafood, it was barry's smoked haddock and leek bake. Its unreal, thought insanely calorific, it has a pint of double cream in it lol!


----------



## YoungNImum

NuKe said:


> sickness is also getting better, thank GOD! Was able to eat seafood for the first time in weeks tonight which im chuffed about because i LOVE seafood, we all do! and it wasnt just any seafood, it was barry's smoked haddock and leek bake. Its unreal, thought insanely calorific, it has a pint of double cream in it lol!

Aw yum i love fish, i ate a pack of crab sticks the other day, i enjoyed them that much i left one in the fridge haha :shrug: I love trout :thumbup:

Iv went of meat honeslty i gave the mince to the dogs the other night because i kept heaving everytime i walked near it :cry:


----------



## NuKe

:haha: 

with poppy i didnt go off anything really, this time I can't stand to smell tomato-ey sauces :sick:


----------



## sharon0302

Had some dark brown bleeding yesterday and thankfully nothing since! Rang EPU and they told me to keep an eye on it and if it got worse to ring them back!! And then just keep my booking appointment, told her I hadn't received my appointment but no more assistance! 

It has been forever since i went to GP so rang maternity unit to make sure I was on their books and I should receive appointment in a couple of days. just want these first 12 weeks to be over and to see my little on on the scan!

On the upside I threw up on multiple occasions last night so taking that as a good sign!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

Nuke: i went of a list of hings while i was pregnant like potatoes, pork, gravy my fav food chinese chops :cry: But on the plus side my cravings where chicken curry from chinese and i loves snaking on sliced ham.

Sharon: Im sure evrything will be ok :hugs:
Im the same i had my docs appointment just over a week ago and i still havnt gotten my booking appointment im not telling my friends about my pregnancy until iv had my scan and made sure everything is ok, so i might ring up on friday and see whats happing if i havnt heard from them:shrug:

On a lighter note has anyone starting thinking of names :flower:


----------



## sharon0302

Me are considering Seth or Amelia!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## tiggertea

We have our names picked. :smug:


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> Me are considering Seth or Amelia!

Lovely, you dont hear Seth much i liked Amelia but my friend who is also pregnant has decided her daughter is bein named that/ and OH wasnt to keen on it either.



tiggertea said:


> We have our names picked. :smug:

:happydance: Are you sharing or keeping them a surprise? 

We have a boys name picked the same name if Eva had of been a boy
Maurice David after my dad and OH name as its 2nd name.

We are kinda stuck on girls names altho we both like Rosalie
x


----------



## tiggertea

I'll post them behind a spoiler as I know there are some people on BnB who won't want to stumble across them. :haha:


Spoiler
Maya or Ethan

We don't "do" middle names. :thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

Seth is lovely. Very unusual!

I love Rosalie too. Again, not one you hear often!


----------



## sharon0302

Tiggertea those are both lovely!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

Tigger just a quick question, youno the green folder your given when going to an from hospital is all your notes from abbie still in there, and the notes they filled in when she was born?
x


----------



## YoungNImum

Great names also tigger, They go well with Abbie's name.

OH said if its another girl its to get my name as her 2nd name, altho im not keen.


----------



## tiggertea

I have never had my notes tbh because we opted for private care so consultant keeps them. I'm no help! Sorry :(


----------



## YoungNImum

No problem was just wondering how it worked x


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Nuke: i went of a list of hings while i was pregnant like potatoes, pork, gravy my fav food chinese chops :cry: But on the plus side my cravings where chicken curry from chinese and i loves snaking on sliced ham.
> 
> Sharon: Im sure evrything will be ok :hugs:
> Im the same i had my docs appointment just over a week ago and i still havnt gotten my booking appointment im not telling my friends about my pregnancy until iv had my scan and made sure everything is ok, so i might ring up on friday and see whats happing if i havnt heard from them:shrug:
> 
> On a lighter note has anyone starting thinking of names :flower:

we've chosen ours already! Lola and Peter. Peter after my dad, but we wer always going to call our first DS that. And Lola was just our second favourite name. :thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

Great names nuke, i think Lola is such a pretty name

How is everyone?
x


----------



## tiggertea

Love the names Linds!


----------



## YoungNImum

:( postman has been, still no scan date :(


----------



## sharon0302

Feeling nauseous! It must be 3 0'Clock! 


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## NuKe

feeling awful today as well, despite eating chicken and bacon pasta salad and fruit! no junk today! 

thanks girls, we love the names too! (obviously lol) anyone else got any names? or even ones theyre considering?

youngnimum, i cant believe u havent got a scan date yet!! wen did u see the gp for the referral?


----------



## YoungNImum

NuKe said:


> feeling awful today as well, despite eating chicken and bacon pasta salad and fruit! no junk today!
> 
> thanks girls, we love the names too! (obviously lol) anyone else got any names? or even ones theyre considering?
> 
> youngnimum, i cant believe u havent got a scan date yet!! wen did u see the gp for the referral?

Last wednesday, but tbh she was so dopey i swear, i think maybe she hasnt dealt with many pregnant women. i changed doctors wheni moved house, an thats the first time iv been since iv moved to that doctors.
Im going to ring the hospital on friday and just ask have they been notified of my pregnancy as i havnt heard from them. I got my scan dte within 2days wheni was pregnant with my Eva.


----------



## YoungNImum

I think im lucky when it comes to bein sick, i was never sick with Eva until i was in labour, and so far (touch wood lol) i havnt been sick, im pretty good at keeping it down if that dosnt sound to odd lol
x


----------



## tiggertea

Anyone want some heartburn? I swear it's burning a hole right through to my very skin. Or trying to at least. :lol:


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> feeling awful today as well, despite eating chicken and bacon pasta salad and fruit! no junk today!
> 
> thanks girls, we love the names too! (obviously lol) anyone else got any names? or even ones theyre considering?
> 
> youngnimum, i cant believe u havent got a scan date yet!! wen did u see the gp for the referral?
> 
> Last wednesday, but tbh she was so dopey i swear, i think maybe she hasnt dealt with many pregnant women. i changed doctors wheni moved house, an thats the first time iv been since iv moved to that doctors.
> Im going to ring the hospital on friday and just ask have they been notified of my pregnancy as i havnt heard from them. I got my scan dte within 2days wheni was pregnant with my Eva.Click to expand...

it took me 2 weeks all 3 times with me! and thats 2 different hospitals!


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh god dont tell me that, ill be pulling my hair out by friday.


----------



## TheNewMrs

Im just south of the border in Co.Louth, can I join here please??? 

I'm due April 7th 2012- my wedding anniversary! :cloud9:


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> Oh god dont tell me that, ill be pulling my hair out by friday.

Your pulling your hair out! It will be 4 weeks tomorrow since I was at GP, I did ring Ulster and they said my file was with the sister for grading?? and I would hear in day or two- that was 4 days ago- waiting for OH to ring when post arrives!:wacko:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## NuKe

TheNewMrs said:


> Im just south of the border in Co.Louth, can I join here please???
> 
> I'm due April 7th 2012- my wedding anniversary! :cloud9:

welcome! :flower:


----------



## sharon0302

STILL NO DATE!!!:hissy:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## NuKe

:grr:


----------



## sharon0302

Hee hee think tiredness has made me delusional as that little viking made my afternoon!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## tiggertea

My consultant appt in a nutshell:

I'm depressed. Again. Why can't my mind just be "normal"?!

Monster has decided he/she wants to remain a genderless being for now. Wouldn't let us see at all!


----------



## NuKe

:hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

TheNewMrs said:


> Im just south of the border in Co.Louth, can I join here please???
> 
> I'm due April 7th 2012- my wedding anniversary! :cloud9:

Hey welcome ill add your Info to the front page :flower:



sharon0302 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Oh god dont tell me that, ill be pulling my hair out by friday.
> 
> Your pulling your hair out! It will be 4 weeks tomorrow since I was at GP, I did ring Ulster and they said my file was with the sister for grading?? and I would hear in day or two- that was 4 days ago- waiting for OH to ring when post arrives!:wacko:Click to expand...

God noway will i be waiting 4wks ill be ringing everyday from monday (got my wee nephew today so wont have the time to ring today)
Plus the ulster give you your first scan between 10-12wk, youd think they would send the bloody letter with a date even if it is ina few week to give us peace of mind :growlmad:



tiggertea said:


> My consultant appt in a nutshell:
> 
> I'm depressed. Again. Why can't my mind just be "normal"?!
> 
> Monster has decided he/she wants to remain a genderless being for now. Wouldn't let us see at all!

:hugs::hugs: I hope your depression isnt hitting you to badly, i dont no alot about it tbh but i no it effects people in lots of different ways :hugs:

Aw still a yellow bump then, will you find out before you have him/her tho?

x


----------



## tiggertea

We'll be checking at all our appointments from here on in to see if we can see what Monster is. :lol: Have the feeling that now we want to know he/she will keep us guessing to the end.


----------



## YoungNImum

Did you find out with Abbie? x


----------



## tiggertea

No, we wanted a wee surprise with #1. And she flashed the consultant at every appointment! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## sharon0302

tiggertea said:


> No, we wanted a wee surprise with #1. And she flashed the consultant at every appointment! :dohh: :haha:

Our wee fella did the same and there was no way for us not to know he was a boy!

Also boo hiss still no appointment!!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## tiggertea

We didn't actually get a good look coz dr moved as soon as he started to get a glimpse so did still get our surprise in the end. :lol:


----------



## sharon0302

I didn't know Ulsters scans where between 10-12wks, really want a scan but hope it isn't at ten weeks that is just a week away to get myself sorted!:dohh:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

tiggertea said:


> No, we wanted a wee surprise with #1. And she flashed the consultant at every appointment! :dohh: :haha:

We asked at both scans could we no the gender both times we where told no, but having a surprise gave me an extra reason to push we where totaly shocked when they told us she was a girl :cry: was such a great moment even OH was crying bless him.




sharon0302 said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> No, we wanted a wee surprise with #1. And she flashed the consultant at every appointment! :dohh: :haha:
> 
> our wee fella did the same and there was no way for us not to know he was a boy!
> 
> Also boo hiss still no appointment!!Click to expand...

Id no idea youv been waiting 4wks for a scan date, im sure its not to hard to bloosy print a date on paper and post it even if it is a month or so before the scan.


----------



## tiggertea

:cloud9: for surprises!

:grr: for no scan appt yet. I agree - it's not hard to stick a date and time on a piece of paper, even if it's for weeks away. :grr:


----------



## sharon0302

With the age gap to my son being so large we would like to know this time, I think actually naming the baby and stuff will make it more real for him and maybe easier for him to connect to. We are planning on 4 D scan and to bring him along!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## NuKe

agreed! how u feeling today debs?

Happy 9 weeks Sharon! You have an olive! :dance:


----------



## sharon0302

Hee hee but my stomach feels like a pumpkin!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## tiggertea

It's going to sound stupid, but I'm actually a little happier knowing I'm not imagining that I feel so glum. Does that make sense? :wacko:


----------



## sharon0302

tiggertea said:


> It's going to sound stupid, but I'm actually a little happier knowing I'm not imagining that I feel so glum. Does that make sense? :wacko:

It completely makes sense. Depression can make you feel isolated, so knowing there is an explanation for how you feel can only help!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## NuKe

^wss. ive been there myself debs. u know wer i am if u need a vent chick.


----------



## tiggertea

:friends: thank you! :kiss:


----------



## YoungNImum

We getting out wee puppie next week :D


----------



## NuKe

aww what kind? rescue?


----------



## YoungNImum

Another lurcher, we have 2 already, its one of my sisters partners puppies, iv a few pics ill post on later x


----------



## Wyntir

Hi girls, mind if I join? Current due date March 27th, going to Antrim hospital.


----------



## NuKe

welcome wyntir! Im using anrim too, what area are u from? Im randalstown.


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Another lurcher, we have 2 already, its one of my sisters partners puppies, iv a few pics ill post on later x

Aw bless, id love to see pics! One of my mum's dogs is part lurcher, part terrier, part who-knows(!) and shes lovely. So gentle.


----------



## Wyntir

I was born in Randalstown! Lots of my mothers side of the family still live there. Its a lovely little place, I visit every other weekend to see them.

Currently living in Carrickfergus, by the sea :)

Tho today it isn't so nice, lots of heavy rain, our garden is once again waterlogged.


----------



## NuKe

we moved here 6 weeks ago from Carrick! well, greenisland!

we do love it here, my DH is from Ahoghill so he knows the area but I'm a suburbs/city girl so it's quite a change! loving it though!


----------



## Wyntir

I'm sure it is! Its quite a country type place. 

I've just been nosying online for maternity party dresses, for works christmas party. Not that impressed, not very fun looking dresses to be found. Will try etsy now.


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir said:


> Hi girls, mind if I join? Current due date March 27th, going to Antrim hospital.

WE dont mind at all the more the better :thumbup:
Ill add your info on the front page 



NuKe said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Another lurcher, we have 2 already, its one of my sisters partners puppies, iv a few pics ill post on later x
> 
> Aw bless, id love to see pics! One of my mum's dogs is part lurcher, part terrier, part who-knows(!) and shes lovely. So gentle.Click to expand...


We have 2 big boys already and they are gentle gaints they are like my other babies.
some pics:
 



Attached Files:







Hosie.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 0









DSC02366.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 0









Photo-0479.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NuKe

gorgeous!!! god i love dogs. i cant wait until my babies are older so i can get one!!


----------



## YoungNImum

We also had a dog when i was small, the dog in the first picture i got when i was 16 he was mine and my twin sisters back then but when we moved out he came with me.


----------



## TheNewMrs

Seeing as the topic of Dogs is on, I have 2 Pom's one is in my profile pic, and the other is a little bit bigger and just all ginger. We have 2wk old puppies from them as well (just 2 of them) but we can't keep them. :(


----------



## YoungNImum

Animals are always a good topic, shame you cant keep them, but puppies are alot of hard work. TBH tho my Oh tends do do alot more with them now not the wee lady is here.


----------



## sharon0302

We have our gorgeous cat Bruno-the most pampered cat in the world but by my OH not me!

Well still no appointment if isn't waiting for me this evening I am ringing again tomorrow!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## Wyntir

Gorgeous dogs everyone! 
We have a year old black labrador x akita. Love her to pieces, at the start she was a lot of work and stress, but she is so worth it. She is so loving, we wouldn't change her for anything.

Here she is in the summer



Got a midwife appointment this friday, hopefully we can hear the heartbeat :baby:


----------



## sharon0302

Lucky you having an appointment! 


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## tiggertea

Our Woofer:
https://ih2.redbubble.net/work.2650170.3.flat,550x550,075,f.aussie-smiles.jpg
He's a bit of a dolly mixture. He was a rescue "puppy" we reckon aged about 7 months when we got him 4 years ago!
Gentle giant and loves Abbie to bits. :cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir said:


> Gorgeous dogs everyone!
> We have a year old black labrador x akita. Love her to pieces, at the start she was a lot of work and stress, but she is so worth it. She is so loving, we wouldn't change her for anything.
> 
> Here she is in the summer
> 
> View attachment 285017
> 
> 
> Got a midwife appointment this friday, hopefully we can hear the heartbeat :baby:



Aw shes lovely, my OH used to have a labxstaffy he was such a well behaved dog.

I hope your appointment goes well :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

awwwwwwwww debs how cute!! i LOVE rescue dogs. All my parents dogs they've ever had have been from the Dogs Trust or Mid Antrim Animal Sanctuary. I think when we do get a doggy, it'll be a rescue one. As much as I'd love a bulldog :(


----------



## YoungNImum

aw another lovely pooch! love his colouring!


----------



## Wyntir

Thats a brilliant photograpth of him tiggertea! Reminds me of my grandparents dog


----------



## YoungNImum

Wrntir: are you finding out the gender of your baby? any ideas on names yet
x


----------



## Wyntir

Yes we want to find out the gender, our next scan isn't until 22nd November which seems a long time away! lol But as much as I would love a private scan, I can't really justify the price, too expensive. So hopefully the consultant will be able to tell us on 22nd. 

We have a couple of names picked out for each but i like to keep them to ourselves.


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir said:


> Yes we want to find out the gender, our next scan isn't until 22nd November which seems a long time away! lol But as much as I would love a private scan, I can't really justify the price, too expensive. So hopefully the consultant will be able to tell us on 22nd.
> 
> We have a couple of names picked out for each but i like to keep them to ourselves.

Ah lovely, hopefully time flys by until your next scan, i still havnt got my booking and scan date :cry:


----------



## Wyntir

I got my first scan at almost 13 weeks, at Whiteabbey Hospital. Which hospital are you going too? A friend of mine was at Mater and her first scan appointment got sent out just a few days before the date of the appointment. 

For next midwife appointment i will be 18+ 3 instead of the usual 16 weeks, and for the scan i will be 23 weeks. Everywhere is so so busy now.


----------



## YoungNImum

Ill be at the ulster, i hope they dont send it out a day or 2 before the scan :(


----------



## tiggertea

Apparently there's another baby boom at the mo. I blame crap TV. :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

I said to my OH i think all these babies are a sign, and he just looked at me as if id 4 heads haha


----------



## TheNewMrs

Lol There are 9 of my friends/ family/ associates all due within a month of me (give or take a month!) I blame the skimpy summer clothing! :haha:


Do any of you have your prams yet? We're going looking tomorrow. I am so lost!


----------



## YoungNImum

ill be looking out for a double, and i so fussy no 3 wheelers and i dont like the side by side ones, i have seen 2 or 3 i like tho x


----------



## tiggertea

My advice on pram shopping is:
1. Be aware the Max dimensions it can be folded to *easily* fit in the boot of the car. (Ours had to have the wheels removed EVERY FREAKING TIME to get it in my corsa at the time)
2. Be aware of how many "bits" it has to be broken down to to get it folded. Many of the travel systems available have to have the buggy seat removed before folding. It means you can have the nice pram bed/buggy seat/car seat attachments, but when you're in the rain and have to remove the buggy seat, prop it against the car, faff with 20 different buttons and possibly a few extra "adaptors" to remove, before finally getting the dirty wheel bit folded and in before attempting to keep the pretty seat part clean, it's a pain in the arse. :haha:


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> Ill be at the ulster, i hope they dont send it out a day or 2 before the scan :(

I will have melt down if that happens too! But at this exact moment I just want the date even if it was to say I had to be there tomorrow just so the waiting can end!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

Cant believe you rang them to an they said you should have your date within a day or 2!


----------



## NuKe

I'm happy with my Quinny Buzz 3. Super easy to use! I won't be getting a double, I'm just gonna wear Poppy or the new baby and stick the other one in the buggy!


----------



## t-bell

Hi girls is it ok if I join this group aswell? Lol I'm due on April 4th! Can't wait lol
This is my second baby I have a boy Pearce who is 3 and was also an April baby,
I wanna find out what I'm having and hopefully I can at my scan on the 25th nov 
My girl names are Aislin&#324; or Aiófe and for a boys name prob Oisín 

Xx


----------



## Wyntir

Hi t-bell!

Pretty names you've picked!

I was thinking all afternoon about why i'm keeping the names we've picked to myself, we haven't told family/friends cos their are a few around us thats pregnant and don't want our names used by another before ours is born, (does that sound selfish?) But you girls aren't those people so here is ours,

Everly Rose if its a girl or Raylan ? (haven't worked out a middle name yet) if its boy.


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey welcome t-bell :D 
what part of N.I are you from.
which hospital are you heading to
x

Well i rang the hospital today to see whats happening with my scan date, the only got my notes from the doctor on friday, but the lady said i should hear from them shortly so frig no's how long she means by shortly. Altho at least now i no that im defo on there system :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir im also not telling friends amd family because of the same reason, plus one of my sisters has a big mouth and likes to spread everyones news!!! But i dont mind sharing my names on here.


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh love the names by the way, you dont hear those very often x


----------



## tiggertea

We told family so we got our names out there before anyone else decided to use them :haha:


----------



## NuKe

tiggertea said:


> We told family so we got our names out there before anyone else decided to use them :haha:

same here! at least if u tell them and they try and use it u can say 'why did u nick my baby name?' :haha: if u dont tell anyone and someone else uses it, ur a bit buggered!

welcome tbell! :wave: do u mind if i ask how u pronounce those names? i literally have no idea!


----------



## t-bell

NuKe said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> We told family so we got our names out there before anyone else decided to use them :haha:
> 
> same here! at least if u tell them and they try and use it u can say 'why did u nick my baby name?' :haha: if u dont tell anyone and someone else uses it, ur a bit buggered!
> 
> welcome tbell! :wave: do u mind if i ask how u pronounce those names? i literally have no idea!Click to expand...

Ashlin&#324; is pronounced Ash - ling and Aiófe is pronounced ee - fa
Oisin is pronounced osh-Ing

I'm from Belfast and I'm having bubs in the royal where I had Pearce and I couldn't fault it everyone i met was lovely (apart from 1 midwife who dismissed me as stupid when I had a miscarriage earlier in the year)

X


----------



## Wyntir

She called you stupid cos you'd had a miscarriage?


----------



## sharon0302

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: GRRRRR! Rang the Ulster again and the Sister still hasn't graded me so an appointment can be set!!! Apparently if you have been at the EPU it can delay things- will apologies for having a threatened miscarriage!! Three weeks since I was at EPU and over a month since GP transferred me what are they waiting for me landing on 25th May fully dilated!!! 

Sorry for the rant but needed to get it off my chest!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

That awful Sharon youv been waiting a long time!
The women i spoke to was a nice lady but the way she came across to me over the phone, im just another person ringing to chase up there scan date :(


----------



## sharon0302

I just don't get this thing that the sister has to "grade you" whatever that means!! Surely if your pregnant your pregnant and supposed to have a booking appointment end of story!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

well thats very true


----------



## NuKe

:hugs: sharon, id be really frustrated too!!

t-bell... omg. I've had 2 mc's this year, if a mw had called me stupid id have gone fucking nuts in her face, then complained to her boss, then written to the hospital then the newspapers :rofl: thats totally unnacceptable!! bitch!


----------



## Wyntir

NuKe said:


> :hugs: sharon, id be really frustrated too!!
> 
> t-bell... omg. I've had 2 mc's this year, if a mw had called me stupid id have gone fucking nuts in her face, then complained to her boss, then written to the hospital then the newspapers :rofl: thats totally unnacceptable!! bitch!

Exactly this! That woman obviously had no idea


----------



## tiggertea

I remember my GP saying when I went to have pregnancy confirmed with #1, "If there's one thing the NHS do well, it's Maternity Care". A couple of weeks later I was thinking "Well God help us all if this is supposed to be the NHS' forte!"

Hope you all have appointments/more positive appointments etc soon.


----------



## YoungNImum

I got my scan date this morning!!!!! 
I actually cryed after i seen my scan is on monday :D:D


----------



## NuKe

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## sharon0302

Decided enough is enough and rang hospital and would n't get off phone til they told me what is going on. My appointment is 9th November- pays to be a bitch sometimes!


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## YoungNImum

Thats great news, shame you had to keep ringing tho, how hard would it have been for them to just send you a letter.


----------



## NuKe

:dance: sharon! u go girl!


----------



## sharon0302

Feel so much better just having a date!! Just feels like things are progressing you know what I mean??


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## NuKe

totally. it feels like things are in motion and ur not just sitting round pretending to be pregnant!


----------



## YoungNImum

Yea like nuke said, plus its another step to no the baby is safe and sound.


----------



## LaurGil

Sorry i have been missing for a while we had no internet then my sickness started the same time i took the flu 

I feel like a bad mum a the moment i cant get out of bed or of the sofa so glad OH is home this week to help or id dont know what id of done 

On a postive note scan is tomorrow morning 

Hope your all doing well 

xXx


----------



## YoungNImum

LaurGil said:


> Sorry i have been missing for a while we had no internet then my sickness started the same time i took the flu
> 
> I feel like a bad mum a the moment i cant get out of bed or of the sofa so glad OH is home this week to help or id dont know what id of done
> 
> On a postive note scan is tomorrow morning
> 
> Hope your all doing well
> 
> xXx

Good to hear from you, i was a bit worryed about you with the car crash an that i left a message on your profile :blush:

Everyone seems to be pretty ill at the moment i hope i dodge it :haha:

Yaya i hope your scan goes well tomoz :thumbup:


----------



## Wyntir

sharon0302 said:


> Decided enough is enough and rang hospital and would n't get off phone til they told me what is going on. My appointment is 9th November- pays to be a bitch sometimes!

Same day as my flu injection :thumbup:


Glad to see peoples appointments are starting to happen.:happydance:


----------



## sharon0302

Wyntir said:


> sharon0302 said:
> 
> 
> Decided enough is enough and rang hospital and would n't get off phone til they told me what is going on. My appointment is 9th November- pays to be a bitch sometimes!
> 
> Same day as my flu injection :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Glad to see peoples appointments are starting to happen.:happydance:Click to expand...


I was kinda hoping they would offer flu injection at booking appointment so I don't have to make another appointment to bottle out of!! Don't like needles- but really need the jab cause beyond being pregnant i have asthma.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## Wyntir

Sharon in my health centre we have to make an appointment for the flu injection clinic. If you haven't rang for one I suggest to make one soon, I've been waiting for weeks.


----------



## YoungNImum

My doctor was saying the hospital dont offer it any more, which is pretty crap because it could kill to birds with one stone like sharon said getting it at the booking appointment.
Altho the docs i go to you just pop in and wait your turn for the jab.


----------



## sharon0302

:cry:I hate jabs! Thought of getting blood taken is making me nauseous particularly as I have poor veins and it usually takes several attempts!:sick:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139d.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11139f.aspx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_girl.jpg
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev145pfs__.png
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/garden_bluebell_study_3_may_04__171-7153_img_adj-1.jpg https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1318540772.gif


----------



## NuKe

anyone else NOT getting the flu jab?


----------



## tiggertea

I didn't get mine Linds.
I used to get it coz of my asthma but got sick every time. Felt shit enough so far without taking the chance of being ill because of the jab. :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

i was never offered the flu jab until i started workng in a care home we where givin the swine flu and flu jab, so when i fell pregnant the first time i didnt need to get it, this time tho im not working so doc offered me it, i think im only getting it cause im used to normally getting it with work.


----------



## YoungNImum

Nuke: seen your scan pic on your journal, Its fab! and love your bump pic to, think i may start takin pics now aswell.


----------



## NuKe

why thankyou! I'd also like to let all you ladies who aren't on the NI crew thread that we are having a meet on sat the 5th at funky monkeys softplay @ abbeycentre! no children necessary!


----------



## YoungNImum

did u find out your due date? i can update the front page x


----------



## NuKe

yes! I got put back one day so it's the 15th May! :D


----------



## Wyntir

I'm feeling so down tonight, don't have a reason for feeling sad, just am. Hub has noticed cos he asked earlier but we were in the middle of tesco at the time and I didn't feel like a whole conversation about it there, thing is he never asked again.

And this may sound bitchy and i'm probably gonna turn green for sounding so jealous, but other peoples lives just seem so much better than mine atm, especially my brothers girlfriend, it seems she's always out, or shopping buying clothes and shoes, I can't afford to buy anything for myself recently, I'm sitting here wondering if I can afford a £13 top from etsy?!

Sorry for the rant, i'm little miss woe is me tonight!


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir said:


> I'm feeling so down tonight, don't have a reason for feeling sad, just am. Hub has noticed cos he asked earlier but we were in the middle of tesco at the time and I didn't feel like a whole conversation about it there, thing is he never asked again.

:hugs::hugs: i hope you feel better soon. Why dont you mention it to him, he might give you big kiss an cuddle :thumbup: :blush:


----------



## Wyntir

If I could send a message to his xbox or tv screen, it would be the only way he would notice. He just got the new Battlefield game in the post today, so at the min the house could be on fire and he wouldn't notice.


----------



## tiggertea

Def speak to your OH Wyntir. :hugs: and feel better soon. I know it's probably not gonna make you feel better, but I'm permanently broke too. :lol:


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir said:


> If I could send a message to his xbox or tv screen, it would be the only way he would notice. He just got the new Battlefield game in the post today, so at the min the house could be on fire and he wouldn't notice.

Hmm iv no knowledge with men and xbox tbh my OH has no interest in anything like that, tell him you need abit of tlc, and a nice top from esty :happydance:

if only this world didnt revolve around money :nope:


----------



## NuKe

broke here as well!! god I spend any extra money I have on Poppy, I actually cannot remember the last time I bought myself something!! oh wait yes I can.. the 1300 quid spending money we spent on honeymoon :rofl: once in a lifetime that was. we never spoil ourselves so we went mental. id def talk to ur oh wyntir. men are useless sometimes!


----------



## Miss Duke

Can I join? I am due my 3rd on Jan 12th  Going to the Ulster xx


----------



## Wyntir

Hi Miss Duke :wave: Hows you?

Girls i'm feeling much better today, last night I was feeling rather sorry for myself. 

Got midwife appointment this afternoon, hopefully she will look for heartbeat!:happydance: Gonna tell her i've been feeling a few twinges last few days, yesterday especially, but I think everythings been growing cos this morning my bump is bigger.


----------



## NuKe

glad to hear that wyntir!! Why wud the mw not check for a hb? Mine found it at 11weeks! 

Welcome miss duke!


----------



## sharon0302

Ten weeks today- double figures!!:happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

Miss Duke said:


> Can I join? I am due my 3rd on Jan 12th  Going to the Ulster xx

Hey course you can join us :thumbup: ill update the front page, where in co.down are you?
x



Wyntir said:


> Hi Miss Duke :wave: Hows you?
> 
> Girls i'm feeling much better today, last night I was feeling rather sorry for myself.
> 
> Got midwife appointment this afternoon, hopefully she will look for heartbeat!:happydance: Gonna tell her i've been feeling a few twinges last few days, yesterday especially, but I think everythings been growing cos this morning my bump is bigger.

Glad your feeling better, and good to hear you heading to MW today, every mw appointment i went to i got to hear my daughters heartbeat brought a tear to my eye everytime :cry:

I took pic of my bumpage this morning, ill share ina bit x


----------



## sharon0302

I have too much padding to have obvious bump, but wearing a cardigan and vest top today that used to be big, vest top is stretched across my chest and buttons around tummy are soon going to be stretched too!


----------



## NuKe

sharon0302 said:


> Ten weeks today- double figures!!:happydance:

WHEYYYYYYYYYYYYY! happy prune day!:happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

My bump, pic took this morning x :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0492.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NuKe

nice bumpage!!


----------



## YoungNImum

my sis is pregnant!


----------



## Wyntir

Nice bump! and congrats to your sister!


----------



## YoungNImum

thank you both, oh my sis is 4wks due 7h july x


----------



## sharon0302

congrats to ur sister. My sister in law who is one of my closest friends is due 4 weeks before me!! sharing woes is great.


----------



## NuKe

congrats to your sis!!


----------



## YoungNImum

I told her we can be bump sister buddies pha! x


----------



## NuKe

:thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

i LOVE your new pic nuke!


----------



## NuKe

thanks! it was from our wedding!


----------



## Wyntir

She is super cute, especially in her little converse! 

Midwife appointment today was fantastic! Wee was tested for protein and sugar, all is grand there. Blood pressure was great at 110/55, and the best bit was hearing the heartbeat! Beating away strongly at 150, she told us it might take a bit of looking around before finding the heartbeat, but no, she found it straight away! It was so loud!

So so happy today:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NuKe

:dance: fab appointment wyntir!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw glad you had a great appointment, im sure your on a high x


----------



## Miss Duke

Wyntir said:


> Hi Miss Duke :wave: Hows you?

Hi thanks for the welcome! I am great thanks, just a shame the weather is so miserable tody! Too lazy to go out anywhere, so just done my shopping online. Trying sainsburys for the first time! All well with you?



NuKe said:


> Welcome miss duke!

Thanks Nuke! I spotted your posts elsewhere on the site, and thats what directed me over here! I joined this site ovr 3 years ago, and have never realised there are threads for NI ladies :dohh:



YoungNImum said:


> Hey course you can join us :thumbup: ill update the front page, where in co.down are you?
> x

I am in Comber xx



YoungNImum said:


> my sis is pregnant!

 
Thats fantastic news!!! When I was preggers with ds, my sil was due around the same time, was fab!


----------



## Miss Duke

Wyntir said:


> She is super cute, especially in her little converse!
> 
> Midwife appointment today was fantastic! Wee was tested for protein and sugar, all is grand there. Blood pressure was great at 110/55, and the best bit was hearing the heartbeat! Beating away strongly at 150, she told us it might take a bit of looking around before finding the heartbeat, but no, she found it straight away! It was so loud!
> 
> So so happy today:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thats fab!!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

I Used to live in comber before i moved, :)

The weather is crap so dull and cold, remember clocks go back tonight x


----------



## cheekyalana

Hi! Thanks for the invite! Would love to join all the other N.I ladies! I'm due 6th April, going to Daisy Hill! Just had my daughter in April and couldn't wait to have another!


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey glad your joining us :) might sounds stupid but where is daisy hill?
Have you got your 20wk scan date yet x


----------



## cheekyalana

Daisy Hill is in Newry, I'm from Kilkeel so it's closest! I've got my 20week scan on 22nd November, only 3 weeks away, can't wait!


----------



## Wyntir

cheekyalana said:


> Daisy Hill is in Newry, I'm from Kilkeel so it's closest! I've got my 20week scan on 22nd November, only 3 weeks away, can't wait!

Hi Cheekyalana! We have our 20 week scans on the same day! :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

oooooooh! will u find out the sex alana? and welcome! :hugs:


----------



## cheekyalana

Aww Wyntir it's so lovely seeing them up close at that scan, so looking forward to it!


----------



## cheekyalana

NuKe said:


> oooooooh! will u find out the sex alana? and welcome! :hugs:

Daisy hill don't disclose the sex but I wouldn't want to know anyway! I love the moment the midwife says 'it's a ....' best feeling in the world!


----------



## NuKe

my DH and i are waaaaaaaay too impatient for that!!


----------



## Miss Duke

I am going to the Ulster, and theres a big poster on the door of the scan room telling you not to ask!! Luckily we didn't want to know anyway. We didn't find out with the other 2 (I have a dd who is nearly 7 and a ds who is just turned 3). I kinda think they should tell people who want to know!

Fireworks are driving me mad, ds is still awake!


----------



## NuKe

i think they shud tell ppl too! Thats not fair! In the royal they tell u, but also cover their backs by saying 'its not 100% accurate', but it is 95% spot on, which is good enough for me! I guess we like to be prepared! I think im having a boy, but only because my mum, her mum, her mum and her mum all went girl, boy, girl etc. 

Fireworks not tol bad here, though next door are having a party and currently doing their rendition of 'don't stop me now' out the back. I have NO IDEA how poppy's still asleep!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah ok thanks id never heard of that hospital before.

Im also at the Ulster this time round home from home was amazing.

cheekyalana: I also will be on time yellow and i no that feeling when your told the sex when lo is born! Such a fantastic felling!


----------



## Miss Duke

When I had dd I asked literally the second she was born what sex she was.

With ds, I had been holding him a while when the mw asked me what sex he was, and I was like, oh I dunno lol, hadn't even occurred to me to check :dohh:

I also had him in the home from home and loved it!!! Either going there or trying for a homebirth this time.


----------



## Wyntir

I only picked Antrim hospital because the doctor asked me do you want to go to Antrim, or Royal and I knew I didn't want to go to Royal so I picked antrim. 

Though I have since found out that Antrim has a pool, and I would so love to use the water to relax in, so i'm happy enough.

Last night our dog got to experience lots of fireworks for the first time, she was scared but not as bad as I expected. I got hubby to play Battlefield, which helped drown out the noise, after awhile she went to sleep.


----------



## Miss Duke

I have heard very good things about Antrim. The Royal and the Ulster tend to get mixed reports. My sil has used both and preferred the Royal, though she hated how there were always crowds of visitors trailing in and out, she said its like an airport! The Ulster are very strict about visiting times.

I am sticking with the Ulster for handiness and for the fab home from home, I considered Downpatrick as its so quiet (3 babies a month born there!) but my mw advised against it as its so far to transfer to a hospital if needed (its a mw led unit), so I guess thats why its so under-used. She advised me to either have a homebirth as I am so close to the Ulster, or to use the home from home. Still undecided on the homebirth!


----------



## YoungNImum

I have my scan tomoz, super excited!!!!

I wonted a water birth with my daughter, 1st time i went up to the hospital i was only 1cm and sent home 2nd time i went up i was 8cm and by the time they started filling the birthing pool id started pushing on the bed, but im glad i never had a water birth with her as i got to watch giving birth such an amazing thing!
Dont no if i wont a water birth this time round, but i deffo wont to go to home from home again and a bonus is someone can stay over night which i think is fab!

xx


----------



## Wyntir

I think its silly the way they ask you at the very start which hospital you want to go too, if its your first baby, how are you gonna know what to pick?


----------



## NuKe

see its funny about the way you hear different stories isnt it?! I've heard ONLY bad things about antrim, my parents are extremely anti-antrim, as they work 5 mins down the road and know a lot of ppl from the area and hear lots of horror stories. id never heard anything bad about the royal so i picked that, and i had a brilliant birth! mws were utterly amazing.

antrim are SO strict about visiting times too, we went to visit a friend of mine there and arrived 5 mins early, they would not let us in!


----------



## Miss Duke

I quite liked the strict visitors rule in the Ulster, except when they made my mum leave after dd was born! Home from homes great, we could have visitors when we wanted, mind you I was sent home same day ds was born!

Yeh, you hear good and bad about all hospitals, don't you - just depends on the experience of the person you speak to. 

Enjoy your scan youngmum


----------



## tiggertea

Craigavon weren't gonna let my mum down to see us AT visiting time because I was "sleeping". Er yeah, I pretended to sleep so they'd stop poking at me. :haha:


----------



## NuKe

Miss Duke said:


> I quite liked the strict visitors rule in the Ulster, except when they made my mum leave after dd was born! Home from homes great, we could have visitors when we wanted, mind you I was sent home same day ds was born!
> 
> Yeh, you hear good and bad about all hospitals, don't you - just depends on the experience of the person you speak to.
> 
> Enjoy your scan youngmum

did u want to stay longer? god i couldnt WAIT to get home! I discharged myself like 20 hours after having pops!


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv only ever been to the ulster in my whole life, iv had many ops there aswell (as a child) and i find its always a well planned out hospital, i went to the royal once with a eldery person where i worked and i swear when i got there i near cryed its bloody huge! i managed tho just asked loads of people where i coped tho as i knew that id a wheel chair and a eldery man to take to his appointment.

My twin sister was asked to go onto the ward at maternaity bit at ulster as there was no room in home from home i stayed with her and i didnt like sitting there people moaning in pain freaked me out abit, but when she got moved to home from home id to go home as only 1 person was allowed in at that time because of the swine flu break out in NI.

But i can honestly say i found the home from home staff very nice when iwas in giving birth and afterwards, but the staff in the monitor bit down stairs where not very helpful. 

Thanks Miss Duke, i cant wait only down side is its at 2.30 and letter said it can take upto 2hours, luckily my mum and dad is going to mind wee women 

x


----------



## sharon0302

Nothing worse than waiting all day when you finally get to the day of the appointment. My appointment on 9th is at 11am so not to bad I'll go into work for an hour and then head up.


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Iv only ever been to the ulster in my whole life, iv had many ops there aswell (as a child) and i find its always a well planned out hospital, i went to the royal once with a eldery person where i worked and i swear when i got there i near cryed its bloody huge! i managed tho just asked loads of people where i coped tho as i knew that id a wheel chair and a eldery man to take to his appointment.
> 
> My twin sister was asked to go onto the ward at maternaity bit at ulster as there was no room in home from home i stayed with her and i didnt like sitting there people moaning in pain freaked me out abit, but when she got moved to home from home id to go home as only 1 person was allowed in at that time because of the swine flu break out in NI.
> 
> But i can honestly say i found the home from home staff very nice when iwas in giving birth and afterwards, but the staff in the monitor bit down stairs where not very helpful.
> 
> Thanks Miss Duke, i cant wait only down side is its at 2.30 and letter said it can take upto 2hours, luckily my mum and dad is going to mind wee women
> 
> x

Good luck for today!!


----------



## Wyntir

YoungNImum, hope the scan went well!


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks Girls, bloody shattered appointment was at half 2 and didnt get out till 5!!!

Baby now due 15th may, Only got 2 scan pics which i share ina bit, got my 20wk scan date and also been givin extra scan at 28wk. As my first daughter was behind in growth and was only light at birth they just wanna monitor this LO which im happy about 

x


----------



## Wyntir

That was a long wait! Looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## YoungNImum

scan pic, :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0493.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2









Photo-0495.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Miss Duke

Your pics are fab! I am so pleased it all went well for you, and that you will get extra monitoring. When I had dd, they used to scan at 34 weeks, but they don't do that as standard now.

Nuke, I was happy to leave quickly, but they were trying to get me to leave 6 hours after having him, but he hadn't even had a feed. I had loads of problems bf my dd, so I wanted to make sure I could latch ds on before going home. But after he was born, I went right away for a shower, and came back and the mw had wrapped him up and put him down in the cot, when they tried to discharge me he hadn't woke lol. Also he hadn't had his hearing test done, we had to go back 2 weeks later for it, and I hadn't got my results back with his blood type, which I neded as I am rh neg. But they really needed the room, so what can ya do!


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> scan pic, :cloud9:

Gorgeous pics can't wait til next wednesday to see mine!! Have used my angelsounds a couple of times it is good fun! First time it was about lunchtime after i had cleaned kitchen and all the moving must have put baba to sleep cause we found hb quickly and got to listen a few minutes before it took off. The other times I have used it have been just before bed and he/she is really active at that time, makes me giggle trying to chase it!


----------



## NuKe

brilliant pics!!!! glad ur scan went well, despite the horrendous wait!


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks, I was wrecked when i got in last night the heat kills you in that place, 20wk scan was booked for the 6th jan aswell :D


----------



## Wyntir

Lovely scan pics! 

I'm having a mad cleaning day around the house, must be the sunshine lol, so far I have washed doors, skirting, walls (cos the dog shook her muddy self all over the place), the fridge, hoovered, washed living room floor, polished dining room table, done three loads of washing and hung our. 
Right now i'd just sat down for a rest and a snack, while watching the rest of true blood on 4od.

Now its over, I'm gonna go change and take pup out for a walk.


----------



## Miss Duke

Good for you! Its def good to keep active  Wasn't it a lovely day!! Def shows up the dirty windows lol!!

Young mum, it is really strange when they make those dates and they same so far away.. but it does fly round! I had my 12 week scan in June, and they made me an appt for a day after my due date (for a sweep I assume?) and it seemed so strange them doing that at this stage lol. But its flying round!


----------



## sharon0302

My scan is this day next week!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

Miss Duke said:


> Good for you! Its def good to keep active  Wasn't it a lovely day!! Def shows up the dirty windows lol!!
> 
> Young mum, it is really strange when they make those dates and they same so far away.. but it does fly round! I had my 12 week scan in June, and they made me an appt for a day after my due date (for a sweep I assume?) and it seemed so strange them doing that at this stage lol. But its flying round!

Back to crap weather again lol

Ino seems a long time away, but like you say wont be long till im back in the waiting room :coffee:
Hopefully you dont need a sweep :thumbup:

Hope you have a good scan Sharon, :baby::baby:


----------



## Wyntir

sharon0302 said:


> My scan is this day next week!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Excellent!!!:happydance:


----------



## NuKe

sharon0302 said:


> My scan is this day next week!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dance:


----------



## Miss Duke

I had my anti-d injection yday. I asked about the sweep because I have saw so much on the 3rd tri about people being made to wait til 41 weeks for a sweep. The mw said they do it on your due date, and if it doesn't work, they advise you to contact community mw for a follow up sweep. So thats good news. I don't want to be induced! Although, interestingly she said that the rules have changed on the use of the home from home, and in some cases they let you use it even if you have been induced.... which really surprised me.

I asked about hiring a tens, as mine is broken. She sent me round to physio dept to fill out a form. You get it a few weeks before due date, and they provide workshops on using it. Theres no charge for the hire.

I have also left a message enquiring about the bf workshop, as I had so much trouble with it in the past.

So its all good


----------



## Miss Duke

sharon0302 said:


> My scan is this day next week!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

How exciting!!!!


----------



## sharon0302

11 weeks today! Woke up with bountiful energy that lasted 30 minutes hee hee!


----------



## NuKe

Miss Duke said:


> I had my anti-d injection yday. I asked about the sweep because I have saw so much on the 3rd tri about people being made to wait til 41 weeks for a sweep. The mw said they do it on your due date, and if it doesn't work, they advise you to contact community mw for a follow up sweep. So thats good news. I don't want to be induced! Although, interestingly she said that the rules have changed on the use of the home from home, and in some cases they let you use it even if you have been induced.... which really surprised me.
> 
> I asked about hiring a tens, as mine is broken. She sent me round to physio dept to fill out a form. You get it a few weeks before due date, and they provide workshops on using it. Theres no charge for the hire.
> 
> I have also left a message enquiring about the bf workshop, as I had so much trouble with it in the past.
> 
> So its all good

that's all brilliant! though if you don't want to get induced, you don't have to! I am 100% not getting it this time unless it's necessary like with Pops. I'll go in to hospital and let them monitor me for a while every day after 42 weeks if they want, but i am NOT going on that bloody drip again!! :nope:


sharon, happy lime week!! :happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

Miss Duke said:


> I had my anti-d injection yday. I asked about the sweep because I have saw so much on the 3rd tri about people being made to wait til 41 weeks for a sweep. The mw said they do it on your due date, and if it doesn't work, they advise you to contact community mw for a follow up sweep. So thats good news. I don't want to be induced! Although, interestingly she said that the rules have changed on the use of the home from home, and in some cases they let you use it even if you have been induced.... which really surprised me.
> 
> I asked about hiring a tens, as mine is broken. She sent me round to physio dept to fill out a form. You get it a few weeks before due date, and they provide workshops on using it. Theres no charge for the hire.
> 
> I have also left a message enquiring about the bf workshop, as I had so much trouble with it in the past.
> 
> So its all good

Everyone tryed to scare me last time when i went for my anti-d, but it was ok the bloody muppets :dohh: 
I hated getting a sweep, i found it hurt :cry: and didnt help when OH said her whole hand went in right up to her elbow :wacko:

:hugs:

We got our wee puppy last night she wasnt to bad went to loo and had a peek out, our big hairy fella was lay on his side ith his feet up in the air and the pup was lay inbetween his to front legs on his chest :cloud9:


----------



## sharon0302

Hee hee!

OH was out for a pint last night and our cat got up on the sofa beside me and went to sleep on his back- they are just too cute!


----------



## YoungNImum

Our wee Trout (OH picked her name :dohh:)
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0501.jpg
File size: 68.8 KB
Views: 2









Photo-0503.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sharon0302

Bruno! Cause he is huge for a cat and built like Frank Bruno
 



Attached Files:







Resize_P120610_16.19.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## YoungNImum

Ooo love his big eyes cute!

Sharon did you get your angel doppler yet?
x


----------



## sharon0302

Yes, it is good fun chasing the bean but can be frustrating when it hides, but I just keep reminding myself that it is still tiny and enjoying moving and squirming and as time proceeds it will be easier! 

Only thing is it really annoys me when i spend ages listening and no joy and then OH tries for 2 seconds and finds it!


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Miss Duke said:
> 
> 
> I had my anti-d injection yday. I asked about the sweep because I have saw so much on the 3rd tri about people being made to wait til 41 weeks for a sweep. The mw said they do it on your due date, and if it doesn't work, they advise you to contact community mw for a follow up sweep. So thats good news. I don't want to be induced! Although, interestingly she said that the rules have changed on the use of the home from home, and in some cases they let you use it even if you have been induced.... which really surprised me.
> 
> I asked about hiring a tens, as mine is broken. She sent me round to physio dept to fill out a form. You get it a few weeks before due date, and they provide workshops on using it. Theres no charge for the hire.
> 
> I have also left a message enquiring about the bf workshop, as I had so much trouble with it in the past.
> 
> So its all good
> 
> Everyone tryed to scare me last time when i went for my anti-d, but it was ok the bloody muppets :dohh:
> I hated getting a sweep, i found it hurt :cry: and didnt help when OH said her whole hand went in right up to her elbow :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> We got our wee puppy last night she wasnt to bad went to loo and had a peek out, our big hairy fella was lay on his side ith his feet up in the air and the pup was lay inbetween his to front legs on his chest :cloud9:Click to expand...

you're definitely not alone! mine hurt like HELL!!! but... it worked... so im in two minds whether to have it this time round!


----------



## Wyntir

YoungNImum she is adorable!

I bought my first pair of maternity jeans today, a pair of skinny jeans from New Look. They are a tiny bit big at the min, but I figure another few weeks and they will be fine.

Also started my christmas shopping today, got one persons present sorted and another begun.


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> Yes, it is good fun chasing the bean but can be frustrating when it hides, but I just keep reminding myself that it is still tiny and enjoying moving and squirming and as time proceeds it will be easier!
> 
> Only thing is it really annoys me when i spend ages listening and no joy and then OH tries for 2 seconds and finds it!

SO its worth the money i had bought a summers one but when id payed etc they wrote saying they had refunded my money as it was out of stock, which im glad about as i stupidly went to read reveiws after id bought it instead of before and the summer one was ment to be crap, but a fe people have said the angel one is fantastic iv seen a brand new free postage £19.99 and think thats a bargin. as just wonting to ask what u thought of it x



NuKe said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Duke said:
> 
> 
> I had my anti-d injection yday. I asked about the sweep because I have saw so much on the 3rd tri about people being made to wait til 41 weeks for a sweep. The mw said they do it on your due date, and if it doesn't work, they advise you to contact community mw for a follow up sweep. So thats good news. I don't want to be induced! Although, interestingly she said that the rules have changed on the use of the home from home, and in some cases they let you use it even if you have been induced.... which really surprised me.
> 
> I asked about hiring a tens, as mine is broken. She sent me round to physio dept to fill out a form. You get it a few weeks before due date, and they provide workshops on using it. Theres no charge for the hire.
> 
> I have also left a message enquiring about the bf workshop, as I had so much trouble with it in the past.
> 
> So its all good
> 
> Everyone tryed to scare me last time when i went for my anti-d, but it was ok the bloody muppets :dohh:
> I hated getting a sweep, i found it hurt :cry: and didnt help when OH said her whole hand went in right up to her elbow :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> We got our wee puppy last night she wasnt to bad went to loo and had a peek out, our big hairy fella was lay on his side ith his feet up in the air and the pup was lay inbetween his to front legs on his chest :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> you're definitely not alone! mine hurt like HELL!!! but... it worked... so im in two minds whether to have it this time round!Click to expand...


oh god it hurt i crawled up the bed :cry: but like you said it also worked for me so i think id go through the discomfort for a result :cry::haha:


----------



## Miss Duke

I also found the sweep painful, but it worked thankfully. I would do anything to avoid induction, so thanks for the advice Nuke, thats good to know. With dd, I wasn't aware there was an option! I was so thankful ds came after the sweep, so I am hoping to avoid induction again. It was horendous being so restricted!!

Love the pet pics!!!

Anyone considering a home birth? I really need to make my mind up. DH isn't keen, but I know he will go along with what I want, but I want hime to be happy too. Just dunno!


----------



## NuKe

I am planning a homebirth!! I'm so excited about it! The hospital and my GP were all on board for it, as long as I stay low risk (but if I was high risk I'd choose to be going into hospital anyway). 

and yeah, they can't make you have an induction! Most will say that the placenta CAN become less efficient at the 42 week mark, but going in to be monitored for a while every day after that point will show if it is or not! I refusing it totally this time unless something happens like with pops (meconium in waters, had to go straight onto the jungle juice!)


----------



## Miss Duke

Thanks Nuke. This is a bit silly, but in terms of the practacalities.... in hosp obviously a paed examines baby before you leave, who does this after a HB? I take it that the mw takes away all the bits, eg placenta? I know that must sound daft lol!

Are you thinking of hiring a pool?


----------



## NuKe

tbh, im not too sure! Still need to look into all that! Im going to buy a pool, much cheaper than hiring, u can pick one up cheap on ebay and sell it on afterwards!


----------



## Miss Duke

Great idea!

Yeh, I know its silly, but I like to know the details lol. I have the added complication of needing blood tests right after the birth to see if I need more anti-d, just don't want to end up running to all these appts after, as well as baby hearing test, seems easier just to do it all in the hosp lol.


----------



## YoungNImum

I think id be abit scared to have a home birth to be honest, plus i really did enjoy my time in the home from home section last time which has really made me focus on wonting to go there again 
x


----------



## NuKe

I think home from home is a great in-between option! I just hated the fact Barry wasn't with us that first night. HATED IT. Yes, I went through labour but he had just become a parent too, and I felt he should have been with us. :(


----------



## sharon0302

Two more days to scan!!


----------



## Wyntir

Two days til flu jab and 15 days till big scan! Can't wait, I so so hope they tell us or can tell us what sex baby is. I'm so impatient lol

Feeling lazy today, don't really need to go out of the house until work this afternoon, so just gonna tidy up, do a weight workout, then have a bath. Can't be bothered going anywhere.


----------



## YoungNImum

NuKe said:


> I think home from home is a great in-between option! I just hated the fact Barry wasn't with us that first night. HATED IT. Yes, I went through labour but he had just become a parent too, and I felt he should have been with us. :(

Main reason i wonted in home from home last time was for a water birth, and on the plus side 1 person is allowed to stay over thankfully, OH got up all night while we where in hospital to feed wee lady so i could rest even tho i was wide awake watching them both :cloud9::cloud9:



sharon0302 said:


> Two more days to scan!!

Yay bet your excited, enjoy it :hugs: Hope you dont have to wait as long as i did :coffee: an they said 2:30 was there quiet time :dohh:



Wyntir said:


> Two days til flu jab and 15 days till big scan! Can't wait, I so so hope they tell us or can tell us what sex baby is. I'm so impatient lol
> 
> Feeling lazy today, don't really need to go out of the house until work this afternoon, so just gonna tidy up, do a weight workout, then have a bath. Can't be bothered going anywhere.

They normally do tell at 20wk scans unless baby has his/her legs crossed or is lay with there back to the scan :baby: hope they can tell you tho.

Iv got the sicky feeling back :cry:


----------



## sharon0302

My appointment is at 11am, hope it doesn't go too long- getting to the stage if I don't eat promptly at meal times I get sick and 1pm is most definately lunch time:haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Theres a wee shop part in mat section he sells sandwhichs an stuff, but i hope your home for lunch x


----------



## sharon0302

Unfortunately not home- back to work boo!


----------



## YoungNImum

Aww crap, least you'll have seen baby tho :) how is the angels going, i ordered on on saturday cant wait for it to come now x


----------



## NuKe

take a sarnie with you!! 


has anyone thought about names?


----------



## tiggertea

Names picked here. But I feel I may have said that already to you? :lol:


----------



## NuKe

I forget Debbie. I actually forget. :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

But isn't it lovely to have the excuse of baby brain for the forgetfulness? :haha: 

Gonna put them behind a spoiler coz there are some BnB friends who don't want to know yet and I don't want them stumbling across them....


Spoiler
Maya or Ethan


----------



## Wyntir

They are lovely names tiggertea!


----------



## sharon0302

We are thinking Seth or Amelia at the mo!

Angels is going well, might have a wee listen tonight to get me thru to Wednesday:thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

oooh i love them debs!! See the first one, does it rhyme with hay or my? Love the boys name too! Ad i loooooove seth! My best mate has a little boy called seth!


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah i was sayin it my-a, but now tht you have mentioned may-a maybe i was wrong?
Like i said before tigger i think they a very pretty names!

For our yellow bumpage

Boy: Maurice David
Girl: Rosalie Courtney

x


----------



## tiggertea

'my' Linds. Though chose it for it's deviation from 'hay' :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Those who are due in May just wondering if use have a bump on show now? i woke up an my bump is poking, i took a pic so ill upload it x


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh but id love to see bump pics from you girls to :D


----------



## YoungNImum

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0518.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sharon0302

You certainly have popped!

I woke yesterday and felt bigger but I am plus size so an identifiable bump will take a while yet!

Sitting at my desk this afternoon had few strange feelings low down, wondering if might have been a wee flutter!


----------



## NuKe

yes!! mine's fecking huge!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

pic's please :D


----------



## NuKe

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150330395386997.342985.511946996&type=3 der u go! add me as well i fu want!


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh wow, fab! i love your ink aswell!!

Gonna add you now


----------



## YoungNImum

Poppy is such a cutie!


----------



## Wyntir

Oh wow Nuke thats quite a bump you have going on, fab! 

Btw I added you on face book i'm E Todd


----------



## YoungNImum

Use are welcome to add me if use like
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=705606540&ref=tn_tinyman


----------



## Miss Duke

Fab bumpage girlies!!!!


----------



## Wyntir

YoungNImum said:


> Use are welcome to add me if use like
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=705606540&ref=tn_tinyman

I added you on facebook.:thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Use are welcome to add me if use like
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=705606540&ref=tn_tinyman
> 
> I added you on facebook.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Just accepted :thumbup:

I got my angelsounds this morning cant wait till i get 5mins to try it out :happydance:


----------



## Wyntir

Fab! Handy to have a listen anytime you want. 

I'm basically halfway girls!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir said:


> Fab! Handy to have a listen anytime you want.
> 
> I'm basically halfway girls!!!!! :happydance:

Well im thinkin its going to be getting some use, said to my sister she can have a listen to her baby once she hits about 12wk shes only 6wk now dont wont to freak her out letting her listen to early an not bein able to hear heartbeat iwth baby bein so small, plus is dose say on the box use from 14-16wk?

Ohhh 20wks i bet your excited just another 20wks to go :happydance::happydance:

Im 13wks today, and nuke we are due on the same day :thumbup: was just lookin at front page :baby:

i was sick his morning, is it just me or when your bein sick the tears just flow, when i was done my face was soakin with tears and snot :blush:
x


----------



## YoungNImum

Good luck for tomoz Sharon x


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> Good luck for tomoz Sharon x

Can't wait! Only hope I can get to sleep tonight. Boss is off today so work is going quite quick which is a bonus. If all is well tomorrow he is in for bit of a shock on thursday!!

Starting to nerve a bit about telling our son as well, i think he will be ok but he is a sensitive wee soul and some times keeps things to himself so hoping he just comes out with any questions or concerns.


----------



## YoungNImum

Tryed angels couldnt find anything tho, gonna try ina bit, but least my heart beat sounds healthy haha

How old is your son Sharon, he might surprise you and have million questions to ask :) 
x


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Tryed angels couldnt find anything tho, gonna try ina bit, but least my heart beat sounds healthy haha
> 
> How old is your son Sharon, he might surprise you and have million questions to ask :)
> x

im quite pleased poppy wont get the concept of reproduction during this pregnancy! although whenever she asks i plan on telling her the truth! she was having a fiddle while i was changing her nappy on sunday and i said "that's your vagina" the look on my mum's face was priceless!!! :haha:


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> Tryed angels couldnt find anything tho, gonna try ina bit, but least my heart beat sounds healthy haha
> 
> How old is your son Sharon, he might surprise you and have million questions to ask :)
> x

He will be 9 in December and so as been very used to being the single apple of our eye!


----------



## Miss Duke

Good luck Sharon, enjoy your scan. I hope you haven't as much waiting around as young mum did! xx

Young mum, I hope you get to hear hb soon!

Nuke, you are just right! I am not really sure why I have never told my 2 the proper names for their bits! Ds took to calling his a 'big one', and we found it so funny, it stuck! Really will have to call it something else at some stage! Hes not that long toilet trained, so he still forgets sometimes to tuck it down in when peeing, so the pee can end up everywhere, when it happens he gets cross and shouts 'stupid big one' lol.


----------



## Wyntir

Good luck tomorrow Sharon! Come back and tell us how it went. :)

This is me today at 20 weeks


----------



## NuKe

Miss Duke said:


> Good luck Sharon, enjoy your scan. I hope you haven't as much waiting around as young mum did! xx
> 
> Young mum, I hope you get to hear hb soon!
> 
> Nuke, you are just right! I am not really sure why I have never told my 2 the proper names for their bits! Ds took to calling his a 'big one', and we found it so funny, it stuck! Really will have to call it something else at some stage! Hes not that long toilet trained, so he still forgets sometimes to tuck it down in when peeing, so the pee can end up everywhere, when it happens he gets cross and shouts 'stupid big one' lol.

:rofl: the best one ive ever heard was from one of barry's workmates, he calls his 'the pig' :rofl:

I think i want to be 100% open and honest with pops because i wasnt even aware i HAD a vagina until i was about 12! My mums a total prude and doesnt like talking about sex etc. :nope: i want her to know the proper names for her body parts, how sex works etc at a young age. :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir said:


> Good luck tomorrow Sharon! Come back and tell us how it went. :)
> 
> This is me today at 20 weeks
> View attachment 293307

Love your tat, and of course your bump :flower: i never got a bump with my daughter till 25wks, and now its came from no where, but they do say your normally bigger 2nd time and can feel movment sooner :shrug:



NuKe said:


> Miss Duke said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Sharon, enjoy your scan. I hope you haven't as much waiting around as young mum did! xx
> 
> Young mum, I hope you get to hear hb soon!
> 
> Nuke, you are just right! I am not really sure why I have never told my 2 the proper names for their bits! Ds took to calling his a 'big one', and we found it so funny, it stuck! Really will have to call it something else at some stage! Hes not that long toilet trained, so he still forgets sometimes to tuck it down in when peeing, so the pee can end up everywhere, when it happens he gets cross and shouts 'stupid big one' lol.
> 
> :rofl: the best one ive ever heard was from one of barry's workmates, he calls his 'the pig' :rofl:
> 
> I think i want to be 100% open and honest with pops because i wasnt even aware i HAD a vagina until i was about 12! My mums a total prude and doesnt like talking about sex etc. :nope: i want her to know the proper names for her body parts, how sex works etc at a young age. :)Click to expand...

My nephew calls his a "Birdie" :dohh:

But ill also be telling Eva all she needs to no, no point wrapping them in cotton wool and sending them out to the big bad world dont think they would last long now adays :dohh:

Sharon hope your appointment is going well :hugs:


----------



## sharon0302

Appointment went brillant, apart from complete lack of parking at hospital, when my oh arrived from bus he jumped in car and I went in to let them know I was there. He ended up parking across road in a playground parking lot!

Baby was sleeping upside down when scan started and didn't appreciate being abruptly woken. Got very active and hard to measure. At one point I am sure I felt some movement again as bebe tried to escape being nudged! Got loads of picss will upload some in little while.

Feel brilliant now! Telling our son tonight and going to get him to ring grandparents to tell them he is going to be a big brother - just hope he is excited :thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> Appointment went brillant, apart from complete lack of parking at hospital, when my oh arrived from bus he jumped in car and I went in to let them know I was there. He ended up parking across road in a playground parking lot!
> 
> Baby was sleeping upside down when scan started and didn't appreciate being abruptly woken. Got very active and hard to measure. At one point I am sure I felt some movement again as bebe tried to escape being nudged! Got loads of picss will upload some in little while.
> 
> Feel brilliant now! Telling our son tonight and going to get him to ring grandparents to tell them he is going to be a big brother - just hope he is excited :thumbup:

Glad everything went well :thumbup: hope your son is over the moon about bein a big brother, cant wait to see some scan pics, did you get your 20wk scan date :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sharon0302

Yip- 13th January


----------



## NuKe

brilliant news sharon!! :D


----------



## YoungNImum

sharon0302 said:


> Yip- 13th January

Fantasic, was thinking maybe we would of had our 20wk scan same day could of had a natter while waiting :coffee:

Cant wait to see pics :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Duke

Fab news Sharon! Yeh parking there is a right pain! I am so happy it all went well. Let us know how it goes sharing the lovely news xxx


----------



## Wyntir

sharon0302 said:


> Yip- 13th January

Day before my birthday lol

Glad it all went so well! Looking forward to pics:baby:


----------



## sharon0302

Scanned pic in so not sure how to show it in message but here it is!

Telling everyone was good fun! Our son was really excited and rang my mum and said "guess what I am going to be a big brother"- hee hee!
 



Attached Files:







Doc1.pdf
File size: 89.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tiggertea

sharon0302 said:


> Yip- 13th January

My Birthday! :D


----------



## Wyntir

Thats a good outline Sharon!


----------



## Miss Duke

Fab!!! Thats brill your son is all chuffed xxx


----------



## YoungNImum

Great, glad to hear your son is happy to be a big bro :D

Eva has been so poorly from yesterday at 4 being sick and really hot checked her temp and it was high gave her some clapol and she mainly just slept in my arms, but i niped out to do a quick food shop OH kept wee lady but rang to say we might need to call doctor, when i got home, she was almost back to herself smiling and not as clingy as she was beforei left, OH rang his mum and asked what to do, ( so now she prob thinks i left her while she was sick) because he was panicing she has never been like this. So anyway his mum told him to take a her top of and dab her down with a dampish cloth, he said it worked and she was alot happier when i got home. Anyway she woke at 3 this morning burning up again so i gave her more calpol and sat up with her she kept nodding of but waking really quick having a look around then nodding of again, got to 6.20 and i really needed some sleep, normally she dosnt come in are bed but as she was ill i brought her in with us and she nodded over til 12 this morning she seems much much better today thank god, not nice seeing her ill :(


----------



## YoungNImum

Happy 12wk plum day sharon :)


----------



## Miss Duke

Awww hope shes feeling better soon hon xxx


----------



## sharon0302

Aww! It is awful when they are sick.


----------



## NuKe

poor wee sausage. we dont bring pops in our bed much either, but sometimes you'll just do whatever you can so everyone can get some sleep!!


----------



## MamaDo

Hi all....thanks youngNImum for inviting me on :flower:

I am due 9th March 2012 and we've been told its a boy (first time we've asked - the other two were surprises). Since Ill be having a caesarean it'll be 1 or 2 weeks before that date tho - havn't got the date yet!!!

My little girl was born on 7th Jan this year so they will be close in age, my other son turned 5 in October so it was easy getting back into the swing of things - it'll be alot different this time .... Im guessing ALOT HARDER :wacko:

Just feel like I have been pregnant forever Lol and finding it tough as I just dont have the energy I had last time!! Looking forward to meeting our new little un tho :cloud9:


----------



## NuKe

welcome mamado! :wave:


----------



## MamaDo

Thanks :flower: 

Is anyone else starting to feel christmassy........or is it too soon to mention Lol

I just seen my first xmas lights up on a house here last night....couldnt believe it...a bit too early in my opinion, but I must admit it gave me a little warm glow all the same Lol

Just cant believe Im going to be pregnant this christmas again :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

I've been feeling Christmassy since September so def not too early to mention it! :haha: I couldn't have the decs up just yet though.... still too early for that!


----------



## MamaDo

awww good its safe to mention then Lol :happydance: yep I think it'll defo be Dec before I break them out....not looking forward to keeping my inquisitive 11 mth old (which she'll be by then) away from my baubles :wacko:


----------



## Wyntir

Hi MamaDo! *waves*

I'm feeling in the christmas spirit too, especially when you see shops decorated for christmas. Got half my christmas shopping in now. I'll be happier when totally finished and then can enjoy the last few weeks at the christmas markets and such.

I decided this year again to make a lot of food gifts. So I begin that this week. 

On a sadder note, I'm kinda emotional at the min cos its round about tomorrow that my due date was. Hubby prefers to not remember this date. I can't help but think about it.


----------



## MamaDo

awww Im sorry that must be awful hard :hugs:


----------



## MamaDo

on the subject of xmas shopping I have alot of it done - Im just trying to work up enthusiasm to finish it.....feel too tired for crowds at the minute!!!


----------



## Wyntir

i know the crowds are getting crazy! We were in Belfast centre yesterday, people everywhere. Sometimes I just can't be bothered.


----------



## NuKe

I refuse to go into Belfast anymore, I do EVERYTHING online. cheaper that way too! :smug:


----------



## Wyntir

Oh believe me Nuke the majority of my shopping is done online, but I quite like the atmosphere of shops at christmas, especially when they all start playing the christmas songs.


OH just informed me that he has booked tomorrow off from work. I'm glad in a way, its gonna be a difficult day. The only good thing is that I'll be quite busy, so not a lot of time to think, our dog has to be walked over to the vets tomorrow morning as shes getting spayed, then i'm going up to airport with mum to leave off my brother and his girlfriend - their going on holiday to Paris, where he is gonna propose!!! I've seen the ring, its beatiful!! 

I'll probably throw myself into cleaning the house, then later on its work and collecting the dog from vets


----------



## bambib

Thanks YoungNIMum for inviting me on, and hi everybody!


----------



## NuKe

hi bambib! welcome! :wave:


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey welcome MamaDo and bambib thanks for joining us, whats your due dates and ill add use onto the front page :)

Well i think my poorly girl is on the mend, she isnt burning up anymore, mainly just her throat and a runie nose, just hope she sleeps through tonight, 4 nights on the sofa isnt doi me any favours, but she wont settle in her cot or my bed sooo it was cuddles on the sofa till she nods of.

hope everyone is well?

x


----------



## MamaDo

hi bambib! :wave:

youngNImum my due date is 9th March

My little girls just getting over a dose aswell, still has the runny nose which is a nightmare at bedtime - shes not the best sleeper as it is but when her nose is blocked its terrible - thats even with the karvol drops in the room and the breatheasy on her chest Lol think shes over the worst now though.

Think I might start shopping online - I always like picking things out in a shop - you can "see" what your getting and I like the xmas music too :flower: but have to say I can see how handy it would be to do it all from the sofa Lol

Think I'll venture out tomorrow morn for an hour or two tho when my wee boys at school - we'll see


----------



## NuKe

glad to hear it YoungNImum!


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

Hey :flower: I'm from Northern Ireland, having my first wee munchkin on 10th February and soo excited!! I'm team yellow (not by choice as the baby had its legs crossed :haha but Im hoping to find out in three weeks time) How are you and your pregnancy? :flower:


----------



## NuKe

welcome!! :wave:


----------



## MamaDo

Hello Mummy_to_be87, its frustrating when they do that and your really wanting to know isent it!!!! ....we tried to find out with our second and she wouldnt play ball at any of the scans either Lol ...........was nice to have the surprise again tho. this time it was obviously a boy ...its kind of weird knowing actually for me.


----------



## YoungNImum

Mummy_to_be87 said:


> Hey :flower: I'm from Northern Ireland, having my first wee munchkin on 10th February and soo excited!! I'm team yellow (not by choice as the baby had its legs crossed :haha but Im hoping to find out in three weeks time) How are you and your pregnancy? :flower:

Hey welcome :hugs: 
Added your info to the front page.
Ill be team yellow till the end, but i bet its exciting going for the gender scan and finding out, which hospital are you going to x


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh which hospital you using to MamaDo x


----------



## MamaDo

I'll be in altnegalvin again - really nice maternity ward since they did it up a year or so ago


----------



## sharon0302

The ulster is very swish these days- at least since last I was there nearly 9 yrs ago :wacko:


----------



## holywoodmum

:wave: I'm just being an interloper... :blush: really hope I'll be able to join this thread later this month :shhh: but it's keeping me quite positive and excited seeing you all posting here... I'll sneak away again now and wait patiently on the sidelines! :shy:


----------



## YoungNImum

holywoodmum said:


> :wave: I'm just being an interloper... :blush: really hope I'll be able to join this thread later this month :shhh: but it's keeping me quite positive and excited seeing you all posting here... I'll sneak away again now and wait patiently on the sidelines! :shy:

Join us and chat :thumbup: we can all cheer when you tell us your pregnant :happydance:
(Ill put you on the list as TTC?)


----------



## holywoodmum

oooh, yes please! I just didn't want to be gate crashing!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Haha no your ok, its actually a good idea we can get Emy over here to :)
Your now part the gang (added to the front page) 
x


----------



## holywoodmum

Thank you!! gotta sleep now, I'm eating us out of house and home tonight! I think the only way to stop is to go to bed...


----------



## NuKe

i demanded barry go to the shop an hour ago to get me pickled onion monster munch :smug:


----------



## YoungNImum

Im not really interested in food tbh, i think the sicky feeling puts me of, An im a bugger id have take-away every night if i could lol
Cant believe im 14wks already where has the time gone, must say tho i was well pleased when i heard babys heartbeat on the doppler, i did try and load it to here but it wouldnt work.


----------



## NuKe

yay for us having lemons!! cant believe we have the same DD!! i am generally ok in the evenings, but sick all day :/


----------



## tiggertea

Baby is sitting somewhere funny in me today. It's taken 3 sittings to eat half a gravy chip from the Chinese. :-( I can literally feel it filling my pipes rather than my stomach . Weird!


----------



## YoungNImum

NuKe said:


> yay for us having lemons!! cant believe we have the same DD!! i am generally ok in the evenings, but sick all day :/

Ino wouldnt it be good if we where usin the same hospital and went into labour the same day we could be in pain together :haha:



tiggertea said:


> Baby is sitting somewhere funny in me today. It's taken 3 sittings to eat half a gravy chip from the Chinese. :-( I can literally feel it filling my pipes rather than my stomach . Weird!

Urgh dosnt sound nice. :hugs:

I cant wait till i start having proper cravings, so i can fill my self up, iv went of food and just feel empty all the time :cry:


----------



## YoungNImum

Not looking forward to today, OH went and bought a huge unit thing yesterday, so have to move all the living room around to try and fit it in somewhere, Must admit tho when he told me i thought he was going to go buy someting horriable lol but its pretty nice but just very big.


----------



## Wyntir

tiggertea said:


> Baby is sitting somewhere funny in me today. It's taken 3 sittings to eat half a gravy chip from the Chinese. :-( I can literally feel it filling my pipes rather than my stomach . Weird!

I get that! Its really uncomfortable, like last night I was trying to eat a bowl of stew, it feels like its sitting in my chest instead of going into my stomach.


----------



## tiggertea

Exactly! Flipping horrible. :lol: I tried prodding bub in the hope it would move but it just kept kicking back as if to say "F**k off Mummy, I'm comfy!" :haha:


----------



## Miss Duke

Welcome to the new peops!

Not much to report here, 32 weeks now so only have 3 weeks left at work 

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Oooh, I bet you're looking forward to finishing? i know I was desperate to by that stage!!


----------



## YoungNImum

God 32wks how exciting not long till you meet your baby. :)


----------



## Miss Duke

Awww I know, its flying by - much too fast to be honest! This is DEF my last and I am so sad knowing this is my last couple of months of ever being preggers!


----------



## YoungNImum

Miss Duke said:


> Awww I know, its flying by - much too fast to be honest! This is DEF my last and I am so sad knowing this is my last couple of months of ever being preggers!

Aw just think tho your prob enjoying it more knowing this will be the last time you'll have a bump etc, did you always say you wonted a certain amount of children? :hugs:

Awk you no something iv been saying to my OH when your on your way home from work grab me a chicken tikka sandwhich PLEASE! the bloody shop hasnt had it it for well over a week, but he came home today with one i was over the moon (how sad) Even tho it was only a bloody chicken tikka sandwhich it really filled me up, i think i must ov been craving it :shrug:


----------



## LunaBean

Totally didnt see this thread lol. Im due 2nd of Feb!


----------



## sharon0302

Class avatar Lunabean!

Our 4D scan is booked for 11th Feb- feels forever away!


----------



## Wyntir

I have a very grumpy dog today, she has a big padded bed in the living room, which when we go out or at night gets put into the kitchen with her. But couple of days ago she started ripping the fabric, so I bought her one of those big plastic dog beds and have put blankets in it. One dog is not pleased, and refuses to go lie in it. But I'm not having her destroy the other bed, its too good to let her. 

Today I have placed her plastic bed in the living room where her normal usually is and removed the other. She keeps walking round and round glaring at me lol.

Apart from that, everything good here, my brother and his now fiancee!!! Eeek return home from Paris tomorrow, I'm so looking forward to hearing how he proposed.

I have 20 week scan in 5 days!!!! Cannot wait :)


----------



## Miss Duke

Holywood mum - yeh I really cannot wait to finish work!

Young mum - yep we always said 2, then got this surprose number 3 lol....

LunaBean - welcome!

Wyntir - woo hoo, 20 wk scan - so exciting!

Anyone going to see the lights switch on in Belfast on Sat? x


----------



## Miss Duke

Sharon - where you going for scan? We didn't have one as they are so expensive, but have since heard theres a babybond place which is pretty cheap, think its round the Malone Rd somewhere, heres a link for anyone wanting it.

https://www.ultrasound-direct.com/clinic-locations/?cl=71

Its very reasonable. We were wanting to stay yellow anyway, so that put me off too.


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey welcome Luna, glad youv joined us :D
ill add your info to the front page

Iv a bump pic to post :)


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks!


----------



## YoungNImum

:)
 



Attached Files:







Photo0067.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Miss Duke

Awww lovely bumpage! x


----------



## sharon0302

Miss Duke said:


> Sharon - where you going for scan? We didn't have one as they are so expensive, but have since heard theres a babybond place which is pretty cheap, think its round the Malone Rd somewhere, heres a link for anyone wanting it.
> 
> https://www.ultrasound-direct.com/clinic-locations/?cl=71
> 
> Its very reasonable. We were wanting to stay yellow anyway, so that put me off too.

We are booked through babybond! We picked the £179 option, our son can't wait to see the baby and find out whether it is little sis or bro.


----------



## Wyntir

Not going to belfast to see switch on of lights, are they having anyone famous switch them on?

Probably will go into Carrick tonight for the switch on, although I suspect I'll be more interested in the christmas market lol.

I'm v. jealous of the people going to the seasonal ice rink in Carrick, it had to be set up the christmas i'm pregnant lol :dohh:


----------



## Miss Duke

Wyntir said:


> Not going to belfast to see switch on of lights, are they having anyone famous switch them on?
> 
> Probably will go into Carrick tonight for the switch on, although I suspect I'll be more interested in the christmas market lol.
> 
> I'm v. jealous of the people going to the seasonal ice rink in Carrick, it had to be set up the christmas i'm pregnant lol :dohh:

Lol its postman pat, fireman sam and Justin........ so not really celebrities as such :wacko: My ds loves them all though, so we will head in if weather permits. Wow ice rink would be amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Duke

sharon0302 said:


> Miss Duke said:
> 
> 
> Sharon - where you going for scan? We didn't have one as they are so expensive, but have since heard theres a babybond place which is pretty cheap, think its round the Malone Rd somewhere, heres a link for anyone wanting it.
> 
> https://www.ultrasound-direct.com/clinic-locations/?cl=71
> 
> Its very reasonable. We were wanting to stay yellow anyway, so that put me off too.
> 
> We are booked through babybond! We picked the £179 option, our son can't wait to see the baby and find out whether it is little sis or bro.Click to expand...

Oh very good! I only heard of it recenlty, so too late for us anyway! Def good value compared to some!


----------



## NuKe

Miss Duke said:


> Holywood mum - yeh I really cannot wait to finish work!
> 
> Young mum - yep we always said 2, then got this surprose number 3 lol....
> 
> LunaBean - welcome!
> 
> Wyntir - woo hoo, 20 wk scan - so exciting!
> 
> Anyone going to see the lights switch on in Belfast on Sat? x

I sooooooo wish we could, but Barry's getting cordizone injections into his elbow today and can't move his arm for the weekend, so no driving!


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> :)

nice bumpage!!!!! :thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

TBH im really am surprised to have such a bump already, i never had a bump with Eva till i was 25wks.

My sister mentioned about mr tumble turning on the light an would i go with eva if she took her youngest son, but she hasnt mentioned it again.


----------



## holywoodmum

we aren't go to the lights as we are going out in the evening so wouldn't get back in time.
I'm not sure I'd fancy the buggy and a toddler in huge crowds!
I didn't know about the icerink in carrick - that sound really cool! Where does it get set up?


----------



## Wyntir

Young mum, sorry I forgot to post about your picture earlier, very cute bump!!

The ice rink is down at the harbour carpark, near the castle, this one is using real ice :)
Apparently santa's grotto is being set up there too, as is a continential market. I think the ice rink is £7 per session which is two hours.


----------



## Minx

Hey Ladies
I hope you don't mind me joining you - its still early days for me - I'm only 6 weeks baby's EDD is 15th July. This is our second, we have a 7 month old daughter and we're booked into the Ulster, I wish they would hurry up and send me my booking appointment soon, I'm hoping it'll be before Christmas but that's probably just wishful thinking. :)


----------



## holywoodmum

I had mine at 10+5 at the Ulster last time, so you might still squeeze it in during next 4 weeks? Would be nice though I guess if you want to wait until after that to tell everyone!
Oh, and congratulations!!


----------



## NuKe

welcome minx! :wave:

you're due the day after my wedding anniversary!


----------



## Minx

Thanks - maybe there's a chance - I would rather not tell until I've had my scan (unless second time around my bump arrives early and I can't hide it) it would be great to announce it on Christmas to the rest of my family (only my mum and dad know so far)


----------



## YoungNImum

hello Minx :)
Ill add your infor to the front page, did you have your daughter at ulster aswell?
hopefully you get your scan date soon, I rand up and got my scan date the next week at 12wks
what part of NI you from?
x


----------



## Miss Duke

xmas lights switch on was rubbish! And couldn't get near the market! Must have been mad, but I keep thinking when I have 3 kids we will barely leave the house lol..... so trying to get to everything while we can!

The kids were horrified at the pushing and shoving, so we had to carry one each, not great given I am 32 weeks preggers... and I seriously thought I was going to kill the next person who elbowed my bump!!! It was actually quite scary to be honest.

We didn't stay long!!

Anyway, lesson learnt. Will go back some eve tho to get to the market, when it settles down.


----------



## Miss Duke

There seems to be a lot of us going to the Ulster!


----------



## YoungNImum

Miss Duke said:


> xmas lights switch on was rubbish! And couldn't get near the market! Must have been mad, but I keep thinking when I have 3 kids we will barely leave the house lol..... so trying to get to everything while we can!
> 
> The kids were horrified at the pushing and shoving, so we had to carry one each, not great given I am 32 weeks preggers... and I seriously thought I was going to kill the next person who elbowed my bump!!! It was actually quite scary to be honest.
> 
> We didn't stay long!!
> 
> Anyway, lesson learnt. Will go back some eve tho to get to the market, when it settles down.

God my sister asked me to go with LO an i said no, after her phone call this morning im so glad i didnt, she said the light switch on was delayed an the kids where getting restless as tbey had been standin since 5:30, she said the amount of people who near knocked her kids to the ground was awful and she said she seen alot of drunk people :nope:

Are you going to the comber x-mas fair Miss Duke?
x


----------



## holywoodmum

We couldn't go in the end, but two friends did, and both really enjoyed it!
They both only took their 3 year olds though - couldn't imagine having done it with a buggy!


----------



## Wyntir

Big scan in two days! Two days!!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

I hope it goes really really well, are you going to ask about gender?

x


----------



## Wyntir

Yes, fingers crossed consultant and baby want to tell us though:flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

fantasic, cant wait to see your scan pics aswell 20wk ones are amazing.

ONLY 1 more day x


----------



## sharon0302

eight weeks til mine- boo!


----------



## NuKe

ooooooooooooh Wyntir that's SO exciting!!!!! :dance: i cant wait til ours too!! we've got like 4 1/2 weeks though... booo!


----------



## Wyntir

I will update as soon as I get home tomorrow :thumbup:


Baby has been crazily kicking and moving about today, I could actually feel it from the outside this morning.


----------



## NuKe

awwwwww it must be lovely! its bizarre how it goes from seeing little kicks to your whole belly shifting shape!


----------



## YoungNImum

Me and OH used to sit at night on sofa, waching a foot slide across my belly, such an amazing thing to watch, but a very strange feeling from inside.

Nuke, we both 15wks tomoz how did that happen times flew by :O

x


----------



## NuKe

i KNOW! :shock: getting on to halfway now!!!!


----------



## Wyntir

Time is flying by. Its gonna be christmas soon. Wooo


----------



## YoungNImum

NuKe said:


> i KNOW! :shock: getting on to halfway now!!!!

Scary!

got my mat top today, saying "dose my bump look big in this" :happydance:



Wyntir said:


> Time is flying by. Its gonna be christmas soon. Wooo

iv decided im going to have a wee party in my house for evas birthday, not sure which day yet as her birthday is 23rd dec which is bit close to x-mas


----------



## Wyntir

Hubby's twin sisters birthdays are on christmas eve. I always feel sorry for them, cos lots of people give them one gift for birthday and christmas. 

Was just sitting here wondering about maternity leave, I have to let work know by the latest the week before christmas, when my maternity leave is starting. But how will I know when to start it?


----------



## holywoodmum

Wyntir, is there a natural break coming up any time? a holiday you've already booked? I finished at 29 weeks first time, it was easter hols at school. I worked til 35 weeks second time to get through to the summer hols. 
It's very hard to know, but how you're coping physically will determine it in part. And how long you hope to take off afterwards as well - eg how long will you want at home with baby, and how long can you cope on maternity pay - too long off before gives you less time after!
You can change it, but I believe you have to give 8 weeks notice or something barmy like that. The other thing is that if you are physically not coping come a later date, you can be signed off sick, and go off that way. They can only make you take it as maternity leave and not sick pay if it's in the last 4 weeks before baby is due...


----------



## Miss Duke

YoungNImum said:


> Miss Duke said:
> 
> 
> xmas lights switch on was rubbish! And couldn't get near the market! Must have been mad, but I keep thinking when I have 3 kids we will barely leave the house lol..... so trying to get to everything while we can!
> 
> The kids were horrified at the pushing and shoving, so we had to carry one each, not great given I am 32 weeks preggers... and I seriously thought I was going to kill the next person who elbowed my bump!!! It was actually quite scary to be honest.
> 
> We didn't stay long!!
> 
> Anyway, lesson learnt. Will go back some eve tho to get to the market, when it settles down.
> 
> God my sister asked me to go with LO an i said no, after her phone call this morning im so glad i didnt, she said the light switch on was delayed an the kids where getting restless as tbey had been standin since 5:30, she said the amount of people who near knocked her kids to the ground was awful and she said she seen alot of drunk people :nope:
> 
> Are you going to the comber x-mas fair Miss Duke?
> xClick to expand...

Yeh, can't wait, are you going? Its always a lovely wee eve :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Duke

Wyntir, with my dd I stopped at 34 weeks, I just couldn't keep going was so sick! But she was 10 days late so felt like I was off forever, and had to go back when she was only 5 months, as you only got 6 months then :(

With ds, I stopped at 36 weeks, I was feeling good but wanted time with dd before ds arrived! I returned just after his 1st bday.

This time I am stopping soon at 35 weeks so I get a bit of time before xmas! I am using leave for 4 weeks, then mat leave starts at 39 weeks, and I am taking the full year off so returning Jan 2013. I only work 20 hours now, so finding it easy enough, and am feeling fab this preg!


----------



## Reno

Newbie to the NI group here! :) due 10th May with my first! Booked in at the Ulster! Im 15+4, over the worst of the morning sickness and looking forward to getting a bump to show off! :)


----------



## sharon0302

Welcome Reno!

What part of the world are you from?


----------



## Wyntir

Thanks girls, i'm still uncertain what to do, need to think more. I work in a school so I guess the only holidays near march would be half term in february. 

Ok so this was scan day! Baby is measuring at 22 weeks and 3 days, no problems showing up, everything looked great. Little fists and feet moving about lol. 

We found out what it is :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Are you going to tell us?! or keep secret?


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh and with school, if you are off for hslf term you can put first day back as start of mat leave...


----------



## YoungNImum

Miss Duke said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Duke said:
> 
> 
> xmas lights switch on was rubbish! And couldn't get near the market! Must have been mad, but I keep thinking when I have 3 kids we will barely leave the house lol..... so trying to get to everything while we can!
> 
> The kids were horrified at the pushing and shoving, so we had to carry one each, not great given I am 32 weeks preggers... and I seriously thought I was going to kill the next person who elbowed my bump!!! It was actually quite scary to be honest.
> 
> We didn't stay long!!
> 
> Anyway, lesson learnt. Will go back some eve tho to get to the market, when it settles down.
> 
> God my sister asked me to go with LO an i said no, after her phone call this morning im so glad i didnt, she said the light switch on was delayed an the kids where getting restless as tbey had been standin since 5:30, she said the amount of people who near knocked her kids to the ground was awful and she said she seen alot of drunk people :nope:
> 
> Are you going to the comber x-mas fair Miss Duke?
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeh, can't wait, are you going? Its always a lovely wee eve :thumbup:Click to expand...

Im hoping so, i enjoyed it last year an no one bumped the bump lol have to see if my dad can come over and pick us up, only me an eva OH working, ill have a dander round with my sister an her son. x



Reno said:


> Newbie to the NI group here! :) due 10th May with my first! Booked in at the Ulster! Im 15+4, over the worst of the morning sickness and looking forward to getting a bump to show off! :)

welcome, welcome :flower: ill add your info to the front page, another may mummie to be :hugs:



Wyntir said:


> Thanks girls, i'm still uncertain what to do, need to think more. I work in a school so I guess the only holidays near march would be half term in february.
> 
> Ok so this was scan day! Baby is measuring at 22 weeks and 3 days, no problems showing up, everything looked great. Little fists and feet moving about lol.
> 
> We found out what it is :)

Aw fab glad everything went well, did you due date move any, how was your scan pics?
ooooo can you spill the gender beans :happydance::baby:


----------



## Wyntir

Ok girls I'll spill, the lady is about 70% sure its a BOY!!!! Yay! :happydance::happydance:

I've been convinced this baby was a girl lol

But regardless, it looks to be very healthy so I don't mind. 

Due date hasn't been moved, I thought it might have been, but no. 

Oh and thanks for the help regarding maternity leave :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir said:


> Ok girls I'll spill, the lady is about 70% sure its a BOY!!!! Yay! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I've been convinced this baby was a girl lol
> 
> But regardless, it looks to be very healthy so I don't mind.
> 
> Due date hasn't been moved, I thought it might have been, but no.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the help regarding maternity leave :)

Aw fantastic :hugs::hugs:

Ill have to put a :blue: beside your name :baby:
How did you find the scan?

x


----------



## Miss Duke

Wyntir, huge congrats, so glad all went well. And thats fab your bump is blue! Will you have another scan to confirm or are you happy to wait and see, though sounds like they were fairly sure?

Young mum - awww thas good, I am feeling very Christmassy already!

Reno welcome!


----------



## Wyntir

Scan was great, I thought it was gonna be the consultant doing the scan again, but this time it was the sonographer, she was lovely, chatting the whole way through, explaining what she was doing. It was a really enjoyable experience for me and OH.

I think we are happy enough to wait and see :)

Sorry Reno, welcome sweetie!


----------



## EmyDra

I'll be TTC soon :)

Coming to stalk your thread again Courtney :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Miss Duke said:


> Wyntir, huge congrats, so glad all went well. And thats fab your bump is blue! Will you have another scan to confirm or are you happy to wait and see, though sounds like they were fairly sure?
> 
> Young mum - awww thas good, I am feeling very Christmassy already!
> 
> Reno welcome!

i keep saying to OH im gonna put the x-mas tree up, altho i wont really we waiting till 1st dec :happydance::happydance:



Wyntir said:


> Scan was great, I thought it was gonna be the consultant doing the scan again, but this time it was the sonographer, she was lovely, chatting the whole way through, explaining what she was doing. It was a really enjoyable experience for me and OH.
> 
> I think we are happy enough to wait and see :)
> 
> Sorry Reno, welcome sweetie!

I really enjoyed our 20wk scan with my daughter, they spent alot of time on it showing us almost every wee bone and the scan pics where very clear.
we did ask if could find out sex but the girl said no :haha: she was just more interested if you would like extra scan pics and how much we where donating :dohh:



EmyDra said:


> I'll be TTC soon :)
> 
> Coming to stalk your thread again Courtney :)

Yay about time :hugs::hugs:
Ill put you on front page as wtt till your ttc?


----------



## YoungNImum

so what our we all getting from santa this year?

x

P.S
1 more month and my wee baby will be a big 1, that went by far to quick!


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh an we have picked both our baby names now x


----------



## tiggertea

I'm getting a book. :lol: Not very exciting to some, but I've been eyeing it up for a while and not justified £25 for it. 

you gonna tell us your names? :)


----------



## NuKe

what's your names!?

from Barry I'm getting the harry potter 1-8 boxset on blu-ray :dance: and a cookbook I've had my eye on, along with some suprises. from Poppy I'm getting a new apron and from my brother I'm getting an Urban Decay palette. I pretty much have to tell everyone what to get me :dohh: not very romantic. Barry only knows about one of his! from my mum and dad I don't know yet, possibly a kindle?


----------



## NuKe

and Welcome Reno! :wave:

and WYNTIR! BLUE!! :blue: :wohoo: you get to buy all the little tiny shirt and tie sets in the Next baby section!! :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

<3 Kindle.


----------



## NuKe

i really want one but realistically how much will i be able to use it, come May?


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> so what our we all getting from santa this year?
> 
> x
> 
> P.S
> 1 more month and my wee baby will be a big 1, that went by far to quick!

Yes same day my wee man will be 9- now that is scarey!

Reckon Santa might be bringing me the Take That Progress DVD- went to see them with the girls in Glasgow and concert was amazing!


----------



## Samantha_

:hi: Hi everyone, is there room for 1 more? 

youngNImum thank u for the invite :flower:


----------



## NuKe

hey samantha!


----------



## tiggertea

I read before I sleep at night so it gets plenty of use here. I guess it all depends when you get your "you" time though. :lol:


----------



## Wyntir

NuKe said:


> and Welcome Reno! :wave:
> 
> and WYNTIR! BLUE!! :blue: :wohoo: you get to buy all the little tiny shirt and tie sets in the Next baby section!! :haha:

haha yes!!! 

Last night I was imagining my little boy wearing tails at my brother's wedding in 2 - 3 years time, How cute would that be?!!:dance:

Welcome Samantha, where ya from?

I don't know what i'm getting for christmas, hubby and mum have asked for ideas, so i have gave them a few, mainly cook books, cardmaking stuff or angel crystal related things. I really prefer getting surprises from people.

Scan pics from yesterday
profile


arm and fist


Leg and foot


----------



## Samantha_

aww lovely scan pics.
I'm from fermanagh.... where r u?


----------



## Wyntir

Carrickfergus, beside the sea lol

Ugh nearly time to go to work. I wanna stay indoors in the heat with my sleepy puppy. She finally got spayed yesterday, so is kinda feeling a bit sorry for herself and tired today.


----------



## YoungNImum

tiggertea said:


> I'm getting a book. :lol: Not very exciting to some, but I've been eyeing it up for a while and not justified £25 for it.
> 
> you gonna tell us your names? :)

I dont mind telluse but im not telling family or friends,
Girl: Rosalie Courtney
Boy: Maurice David



Samantha_ said:


> :hi: Hi everyone, is there room for 1 more?
> 
> youngNImum thank u for the invite :flower:

Your welcome ill add you to front page 



Wyntir said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> and Welcome Reno! :wave:
> 
> and WYNTIR! BLUE!! :blue: :wohoo: you get to buy all the little tiny shirt and tie sets in the Next baby section!! :haha:
> 
> haha yes!!!
> 
> Last night I was imagining my little boy wearing tails at my brother's wedding in 2 - 3 years time, How cute would that be?!!:dance:
> 
> Welcome Samantha, where ya from?
> 
> I don't know what i'm getting for christmas, hubby and mum have asked for ideas, so i have gave them a few, mainly cook books, cardmaking stuff or angel crystal related things. I really prefer getting surprises from people.
> 
> Scan pics from yesterday
> profile
> View attachment 300527
> 
> 
> arm and fist
> View attachment 300528
> 
> 
> Leg and foot
> View attachment 300529Click to expand...

Lovely Scan pics :cloud9:


My OH wonts to buy me a blacberry, laptop and a tumbler dryer :dohh:
Im not really fussed on any of the above, id be happy with few horse riding bits, then when i ask what he wonts he says socks an boxers :dohh:


----------



## Samantha_

:haha: its so hard to know wat 2 get people....:shrug:
I cant believe christmas is so close


----------



## NuKe

gorge piccies wyntir and gorge names courtney!


----------



## YoungNImum

Hmm just wondering how use think rosalie is pronounced?


----------



## sharon0302

Samantha_ said:


> aww lovely scan pics.
> I'm from fermanagh.... where r u?

Hi Samantha I am originally from Tempo, what part of Fermanagh are you from?


----------



## Samantha_

sharon0302 said:


> Samantha_ said:
> 
> 
> aww lovely scan pics.
> I'm from fermanagh.... where r u?
> 
> Hi Samantha I am originally from Tempo, what part of Fermanagh are you from?Click to expand...

Lisnaskea :)


----------



## EmyDra

Yeah, WTT until I TTC ;)

Kindles are awesome but I don't read enough to justify having one :dohh:

Kevins getting clothes and Converse from me. Maybe a couple of little bits and pieces too...

OooOoo Courtney I like your names :thumbup:. Is David your OH?


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Hmm just wondering how use think rosalie is pronounced?

i would say rose-ah-lee with the emphasis on the lee part! is that right?


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Emy, yay for officially TTC soon!
What book are you after tiggertea?
Lindsay, I think you'll get to read a kindle loads - it's great when you're feeding, you can hold a book in one hand or just lay it beside you and it won't flip shut or whatever - great snuggled on sofa or night feeds - I used my sony reader loads after Bridget was born! I'd like a kindle too, but can't justify it really as I have the sony one... it doesn't have wifi though so you have to hook it to computer to get books on it which is a pain in the arse...
Samantha, hi :waves:
And courtney, I'd say rosa-lee, rose-ah-lee sort thing - two syllable sound - how were you thinking of it being?
As for me, well, still in 2ww - I'm testing on Monday, but I've been oh so tempted today... I'll be 13 dpo on Monday. I have to not test early or I will drive myself insane with line spotting and talking myself in to believing an evap is a bfp and being unhealthily obsessed....


----------



## EmyDra

I am so excited. 2WWs are amazing (when they aren't your own :)) What cycle did you concieve Charlotte and Bridget on?


----------



## NuKe

holywoodmum said:


> Hi Emy, yay for officially TTC soon!
> What book are you after tiggertea?
> Lindsay, I think you'll get to read a kindle loads - it's great when you're feeding, you can hold a book in one hand or just lay it beside you and it won't flip shut or whatever - great snuggled on sofa or night feeds - I used my sony reader loads after Bridget was born! I'd like a kindle too, but can't justify it really as I have the sony one... it doesn't have wifi though so you have to hook it to computer to get books on it which is a pain in the arse...
> Samantha, hi :waves:
> And courtney, I'd say rosa-lee, rose-ah-lee sort thing - two syllable sound - how were you thinking of it being?
> As for me, well, still in 2ww - I'm testing on Monday, but I've been oh so tempted today... I'll be 13 dpo on Monday. I have to not test early or I will drive myself insane with line spotting and talking myself in to believing an evap is a bfp and being unhealthily obsessed....

i didnt even think of that! :thumbup: my hand always starts cramping when im reading in bed too (lying on my side)


----------



## YoungNImum

EmyDra said:


> Yeah, WTT until I TTC ;)
> 
> Kindles are awesome but I don't read enough to justify having one :dohh:
> 
> Kevins getting clothes and Converse from me. Maybe a couple of little bits and pieces too...
> 
> OooOoo Courtney I like your names :thumbup:. Is David your OH?

Yea he is :thumbup:



NuKe said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Hmm just wondering how use think rosalie is pronounced?
> 
> i would say rose-ah-lee with the emphasis on the lee part! is that right?Click to expand...

Ah that ok i was abit worryed that people might say Ros-ah-lie, bu its Ros-a-lee :happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

EmyDra said:


> I am so excited. 2WWs are amazing (when they aren't your own :)) What cycle did you concieve Charlotte and Bridget on?

First time with both of them (within 2-3 weeks of coil being removed)!! - expectations are high for the 28th, and I know I won't help but feel disappointed if it doesn't happen this time :S I tested last month, but only had coil removed mid-cycle, after I'd OVd, so don't really count that as first cycle, if that makes sense!


----------



## Miss Duke

Young mum, I think rosa-lee too, its a beautiful name!


----------



## Samantha_

Can I plz ask how do I figure out when im ovulating?? :blush: 
i've never understood the 2WW either? :shrug:
I just dont get it at all......will someone help me work it out?


----------



## holywoodmum

On average, if you have a 28 day cycle, you will ovulate 14 days before period is due. Which in the case of a 28 day cycle is 14 days from start of period.
If you have a 30 day cycle, it's 16 days after your first day of period. 
These are all averages.
2ww refers to the two weeks betwern ovulating and your period being late (hopefully!) when you can test...
Some people check the daily temperature, or take ovulation tests to work It out more accurately. I never have... you are most fertile in the days leading up to ovulation...
I got a wee android app called period tracker which will estimate your fertile time based on your period dates...


----------



## sharon0302

Only up the road! My SIL is originally from Lisnaskea!


----------



## Wyntir

holywoodmum pretty much summed it up, I used Fertility friend to track my cycles, and took my temperature every morning.
Good luck Samantha! 

YoungNImum, love the name Rosalie, so pretty!

What you guys think of Raylan Oscar?


----------



## sharon0302

Raylan is a lovely name as is Oscar, but Raylan as a first name is so nice cause it isn't heard much here!


----------



## Conina

Hi ladies can I join you? We're expecting our first on 20 July after 16 months TTC - so excited :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wyntir

Congratulations Conina! Welcome :)

Love the avatar, sweet

Sharon, Raylan and Oscar are the only boys names hubby and I have agreed on lol


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Conina, congratulations!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir said:


> holywoodmum pretty much summed it up, I used Fertility friend to track my cycles, and took my temperature every morning.
> Good luck Samantha!
> 
> YoungNImum, love the name Rosalie, so pretty!
> 
> What you guys think of Raylan Oscar?

Like then both, you dont hear either of them much, my sister liked Raylan for her 2nd son but it kind of clashed with Riley her 1st sons name, she ended up with Kinlee.



Conina said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? We're expecting our first on 20 July after 16 months TTC - so excited :happydance::happydance:

Hey welcome, of course you can join us and congrat :happydance: ill add your info to the front page x


----------



## sharon0302

Congratulations Conina!


----------



## YoungNImum

So iv started getting a few bits and bobs in for wee womens Birthday party, the theme is ponys, and was chatting to the guy who owns the horses (yard is at my house i was stable hand till i found out i was pregnant) and he has aggreed that we can use a gorg big mare for horse rides, altho i did say we shall wait and see how the weather is before i say to all the kids coming, dont fancy walking them round in the snow.
But OH was talking to his mum last night (she lives in England) about me planning the party etc and he said she seemed upset because she wouldnt be here, but she changed the subject rather quick, but tbh Im more upset that my twin sister and her 2 boys wont be here as they moved to england last april with her OH. 
Sorry for the small rant, but i could go on for ages haha 
x


----------



## NuKe

stupid england. most of my family lives there too. and ive a tiny family! i only have 3 cousins and they all have their spouses and kids all in england :( 

welcome conina and congrats!

i love the name oscar! if im honest im not too keen on raylan but im veeeeeeeeery specific and fussy :blush: and my OH is even worse. :dohh:


----------



## Wyntir

hehe thats ok, hey if everyone liked the same name, we'd all be called the same lol


----------



## YoungNImum

iv 5 sister (only my twin lives in england) And an auntie to 13 kids and another on there way, so there will be plenty of kiddies well hopefully lol And ill b asking a few friends along aswell with there kids but half the time they let you down at the last minute :(


----------



## Conina

Did any of you ladies have private scans? We're thinking about it, just because we won't get our "proper" scan before Christmas and we want to be relaxed about telling people round then. We were looking at Windsor Health Group on the Malone Road, does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Samantha_

sharon0302 said:


> Only up the road! My SIL is originally from Lisnaskea!

:) its a small world


----------



## Samantha_

holywoodmum said:


> On average, if you have a 28 day cycle, you will ovulate 14 days before period is due. Which in the case of a 28 day cycle is 14 days from start of period.
> If you have a 30 day cycle, it's 16 days after your first day of period.
> These are all averages.
> 2ww refers to the two weeks betwern ovulating and your period being late (hopefully!) when you can test...
> Some people check the daily temperature, or take ovulation tests to work It out more accurately. I never have... you are most fertile in the days leading up to ovulation...
> I got a wee android app called period tracker which will estimate your fertile time based on your period dates...

so would I be right in thinking that if I hav irregular periods I wont be able to figure out when Im ovulating? 
sorry to keep askin, I just dont get this at all :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

Conina said:


> Did any of you ladies have private scans? We're thinking about it, just because we won't get our "proper" scan before Christmas and we want to be relaxed about telling people round then. We were looking at Windsor Health Group on the Malone Road, does anyone know anything about them?

I have my entire antenatal care with Dr McCracken who is a partner there and have to say I can't fault him at all. I would highly recommend! (I was in the Malone place once last time round and it was a nice atmosphere too.)


----------



## holywoodmum

Samantha_ said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> On average, if you have a 28 day cycle, you will ovulate 14 days before period is due. Which in the case of a 28 day cycle is 14 days from start of period.
> If you have a 30 day cycle, it's 16 days after your first day of period.
> These are all averages.
> 2ww refers to the two weeks betwern ovulating and your period being late (hopefully!) when you can test...
> Some people check the daily temperature, or take ovulation tests to work It out more accurately. I never have... you are most fertile in the days leading up to ovulation...
> I got a wee android app called period tracker which will estimate your fertile time based on your period dates...
> 
> so would I be right in thinking that if I hav irregular periods I wont be able to figure out when Im ovulating?
> sorry to keep askin, I just dont get this at all :blush:Click to expand...

I think in that case, you could try the ovulation predictor kits (opk) which will detect the hormone that is released at ovulation. Or tracking temperatures apparently will also tell you (i've no idea on this one, but a lot of people on here talk about "temping") I believe it is to do with a rise in temperature over several days indicating that you are about to ovulate. The other thing is to monitor your cervical mucus. It will go an egg white clear consistency at time of ovulation.
"Taking Charge of your Fertility" books seems to get a lot of good press too...


----------



## Samantha_

thank you :flower:


----------



## NuKe

good luck with it samantha! i have slightly irregular cycles and have never managed to get a positive on an OPK! but i seem to be an exception as most ladies get a + at some point! i would highly recommend fertilityfriend.com, its brilliant for tracking symptoms, tests, periods etc! :thumbup:

and courtney, barry's family is MASSIVE. like honestly, blood relatives- i have 1 uncle, 1 aunt and 3 cousins (and technically they aren't even blood relatives as my dad and aunt are both adopted and unrelated!) barry's granny has... wait for it... 7 kids... 28 grandkids... 31 GREAT-grandkids and 1 great-great-grandson :shock: and that's just on his mum's side!


----------



## Samantha_

thank u NuKe, im gunna try fertility friend now :flower:


----------



## MajellaG

Hi mind if I join in? Im due March 7th. I be going to Coleraine hospital - think I mite be the only 1 up this direction!! :flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

Yea of course, welcome :D
ill update the front page 
x


----------



## Samantha_

:hi: hi majella


----------



## Miss Duke

Welcome! x


----------



## MajellaG

Hi samantha,
I've sent you a wee PM - TTC is one of a fave subjects so hope I can help. :flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

Miss Duke did you go the the fair we never went :(


----------



## NuKe

good to see ya in here majella!


----------



## tiggertea

I got my positive cheapie opk the day after my positive digi opk.
Random fact, but there you go!


----------



## sharon0302

MajellaG said:


> Hi mind if I join in? Im due March 7th. I be going to Coleraine hospital - think I mite be the only 1 up this direction!! :flower:

Welcome MajellaG!

Hurray 14 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

happy lemon week sharon!!!


----------



## Wyntir

Hi Majella!!!

I think I'm in papaya week lol hehe I love the comparisions. 

Taking a rest at the min on the sofa, was out this morning collecting order from New Look, yay both tops fit. Its so windy here, takes your breath away. Though I thought I would take the opportunity to hang some washing out, now I keep checking to make sure its still on the line. Don't want my bras landing in trees next door lol:blush:


----------



## sharon0302

The wind is horrendous! Blowing everything about has really annoyed my sinuses and given me a sinus headache:growlmad:


----------



## Miss Duke

YoungNImum said:


> Miss Duke did you go the the fair we never went :(

Yeh we did, had a lovely time. Glad we went early though, we missed the rain thankfully. Kids got some lovely wee bits and enjoyed seeing santa, and hubby enjoyed getting a burger :thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

Hello lovelies! 

Had a scan this morning. Baby is measuring ahead by about 13 days! We are still officially on team :yellow:! :hissy: Dr said if he was a betting man he'd say :pink: but not to get too attached to that idea just yet.... Another chance to "check" on 22nd December! :haha:

Also been given anti-sickness tablets (first thing he said today was "you look ill".... nice!) and have to drink more fluids (just call me Miss Fish!). Ketones in urine (?) that will need an eye kept on, but hoping all will rectify itself quickly. :shrug:


----------



## sharon0302

How infuriating! What is your mummy instinct saying pink or blue?


----------



## tiggertea

I don't trust my Mummy instinct at all coz it screamed boy right to the end with Abbie. :haha:
This time though, I have to say I feel a bit pink, but wondering if that's more because I'm used to thinking pink with a girlie already?


----------



## YoungNImum

tiggertea said:


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> Had a scan this morning. Baby is measuring ahead by about 13 days! We are still officially on team :yellow:! :hissy: Dr said if he was a betting man he'd say :pink: but not to get too attached to that idea just yet.... Another chance to "check" on 22nd December! :haha:
> 
> Also been given anti-sickness tablets (first thing he said today was "you look ill".... nice!) and have to drink more fluids (just call me Miss Fish!). Ketones in urine (?) that will need an eye kept on, but hoping all will rectify itself quickly. :shrug:

Have they changed your due date then? Least you can look forward to the 22nd december now, gives you plenty of time to have words with baby, Oh i didnt no they could give you sickness tablets, hopefully that helps you :hugs:

x


----------



## tiggertea

Only have a very short course of them to see if they make a difference... honestly, if I get many more pills I'll start to rattle! :haha:

Due date hasn't been moved, but it has made me hopeful of another early-ish delivery like Abbie (she was 12 days early of her own accord).


----------



## Conina

Tiggertea - all good news! Do you feel any different this time round?


----------



## tiggertea

I've been completely different this time to last time. Flew through with no complaints, not even much in the way of sickness last time, this time I've had more complaints/ailments than I care to count. :rolleyes: 

The things I've "craved" have been similar though... salt and vinegar crisps, caramel chocolates etc. Nothing remotely healthy! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

boooo for :yellow: glad it went well debs!


----------



## EmyDra

Need to keep up with this thread! Woooah!

I've started tracking ovulation? Apparently I'm ovulating today. The test looked pretty positive :-S, I've never checked ovulation before but it looked interesting and it was only £3 for 15 of the tests and 5 preggers tests. My last lonely eggie before the next one gets some company perhaps? :)

Me and OH 'accidentally' agreed on a boys name! Just like that. The subject came up and we agreed pretty much instantly. I imagine the girls name discussion will be a little bit more heated.

Oh, and we agreed we're naming the tables at our wedding after Batman Villians.


----------



## MajellaG

EmyDra said:


> Need to keep up with this thread! Woooah!
> 
> I've started tracking ovulation? Apparently I'm ovulating today. The test looked pretty positive :-S, I've never checked ovulation before but it looked interesting and it was only £3 for 15 of the tests and 5 preggers tests. My last lonely eggie before the next one gets some company perhaps? :)
> 
> Me and OH 'accidentally' agreed on a boys name! Just like that. The subject came up and we agreed pretty much instantly. I imagine the girls name discussion will be a little bit more heated.
> 
> Oh, and we agreed we're naming the tables at our wedding after Batman Villians.

Have you posted a pic of your OPK anywhere on the site?
Sorry im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sad but I love that stuff!! :blush:


----------



## holywoodmum

yay for a boys name!! that's what I've always struggled with - think it comes from being in a boys school!


----------



## Wyntir

Glad your scan went well, hope the sickness tablets helps!


----------



## YoungNImum

EmyDra said:


> Need to keep up with this thread! Woooah!
> 
> I've started tracking ovulation? Apparently I'm ovulating today. The test looked pretty positive :-S, I've never checked ovulation before but it looked interesting and it was only £3 for 15 of the tests and 5 preggers tests. My last lonely eggie before the next one gets some company perhaps? :)
> 
> Me and OH 'accidentally' agreed on a boys name! Just like that. The subject came up and we agreed pretty much instantly. I imagine the girls name discussion will be a little bit more heated.
> 
> Oh, and we agreed we're naming the tables at our wedding after Batman Villians.

ohh i dont really understand all the ovulation tracking and all that stuff :shrug: but yayy for the test looking positive, an the test pack sounds pretty cheap to :happydance:

when are use getting married :flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

More party decorations came today and the invites gathering the stuff up in plenty of time lol
x


----------



## EmyDra

Essentially I think we'll get married after bubs number two is old enough for me to think straight , at least planning it properly then. It'll be ages, but occasionally one of us suggests something and we give it :thumbup: or :nope:. It's a bad habit of mine, but don't all of us like to fantasize about our weddings a bit :blush:...

I'm going to POAS today again and will photo this one xD

I have a feeling we will fight over a girls name. Or at least have a proper discussion, there's loads of nice ones and think he's a bit of a girls name expert. I could be talked round it, but I really like Beatrix (not something I even thought of when pregnant before).

Silas' party is gruffalo themed :) I just have to send invites, everything else is doooone!


----------



## YoungNImum

EmyDra said:


> Need to keep up with this thread! Woooah!
> 
> I've started tracking ovulation? Apparently I'm ovulating today. The test looked pretty positive :-S, I've never checked ovulation before but it looked interesting and it was only £3 for 15 of the tests and 5 preggers tests. My last lonely eggie before the next one gets some company perhaps? :)
> 
> Me and OH 'accidentally' agreed on a boys name! Just like that. The subject came up and we agreed pretty much instantly. I imagine the girls name discussion will be a little bit more heated.
> 
> Oh, and we agreed we're naming the tables at our wedding after Batman Villians.




EmyDra said:


> Essentially I think we'll get married after bubs number two is old enough for me to think straight , at least planning it properly then. It'll be ages, but occasionally one of us suggests something and we give it :thumbup: or :nope:. It's a bad habit of mine, but don't all of us like to fantasize about our weddings a bit :blush:...
> 
> I'm going to POAS today again and will photo this one xD
> 
> I have a feeling we will fight over a girls name. Or at least have a proper discussion, there's loads of nice ones and think he's a bit of a girls name expert. I could be talked round it, but I really like Beatrix (not something I even thought of when pregnant before).
> 
> Silas' party is gruffalo themed :) I just have to send invites, everything else is doooone!

So are you ttc now? 
I always say to my OH i wont a ring, he said we can ge married when we win the lottery :dohh: and my braidsmaid to be in lemon with sunflowers as my flowers. I can dream :happydance:

Aw what a great theme! your well ahead :thumbup:


----------



## EmyDra

Thanks Courtney - I really hope the pony works out because it would be very special and lovely :)

I'm hoping to bake the cake myself and either ice it or get it iced. Lindsay and rainbow buns have inspired me to have a purple/orange mix in the sponge! :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

Looks like I'm out this month, didn't even get to POAS :( So much for not testing early! I was being so good at waiting until day before AF due, and she came early :(


----------



## EmyDra

Awwwwww :( :hugs:, I'm not sure if that's better or worse than testing negative. I guess you must've ovulated early if you got AF early, more babydancing required next month?


----------



## holywoodmum

EmyDra said:


> Awwwwww :( :hugs:, I'm not sure if that's better or worse than testing negative. I guess you must've ovulated early if you got AF early, more babydancing required next month?

I guess more time in bed is the answer!! It's not full on yet, but just as I would expect for her imminent appearance... :( 
I think this is better than seeing BFNs left right and centre, but I was really excited about POAS - I love the anticipation! It's also quite gutting as by this stage I was already pregnant with C and B...


----------



## Wyntir

I loved planning our wedding, I always said I wasn't gonna get married, but then when hubby and I were together I changed my mind. We got married two years after he proposed and had a halloween/gothic/autumn wedding at Belfast Castle. Best day ever!!! I now love wedding planning lol, and attending weddings. 

Haha the silliest things make me happy today, like getting a new hoover so I'm not walking around doubled over trying to use the old one ( the extendable bit won't stay fully extended on our old one, hubby has glued it several times) plus one of the wheels fall off and wouldn't stay on. This new one is fantastic!


----------



## Miss Duke

Holywood mum, sorry to hear af came :-( 

Wyntir, I know what you mean, little things excite me too lol! 

I am party planning too, having 10 girlie 7 year olds here next Saturday..... must be mad! Hubby and ds plan to get out of the way, so just me and my sis to entertain them!

We put our xmas tree up last night :blush: Just a bit early!!!!

I am sooooo tired tonight, a wee girl from across the road is here playing with my dd and I want to go to bed :sleep: Hoping hubbys home soon from walking the dog :wacko:


----------



## Miss Duke

Tiggertea, glad the scan went well! I know what you mean about instincts, I have one of each already but still have no idea what this one is.... I love surprises though so am 'patiently' waiting!

I am amazed they didn't change your date! When I had my 20 week scan my date was changed by ONE day!!!! But the Ulster seem to go by the 20 week date now, rather than 12 week, they reckon its more accurate. Obviously didn't matter to me since it was only 1 day, gives me hope that the date is right since the 2 dates were so close - my cycles are really irregular so I had no idea when I got my bfp when I would be due!

Thats fab you get another wee scan before xmas, lovely pressie!


----------



## tiggertea

I think Doc knows I'm hoping for an "early" arrival again, so changing my due date would disappoint me if I were to go much over. :haha: Going by both LMP and Ov though, 26th is an accurate date. :shrug:


----------



## holywoodmum

Not as much as I'd feared... who knows. I'm going to not kid myself that I'll be some sort of miracle pregnancy against the odds with bleeding, but if it doesn't get any heavier I'm going to POAS on Monday anyway!!


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs:


----------



## MajellaG

This is a fast moving thread!! NI threads gone very quiet!! Love the grufflo themed party very different. Hope it goes well!


----------



## holywoodmum

all too busy ttc or having babies!!


----------



## YoungNImum

holywoodmum said:


> Looks like I'm out this month, didn't even get to POAS :( So much for not testing early! I was being so good at waiting until day before AF due, and she came early :(

:hugs: Happy shaggin tho for decemeber could be your lucky month :happydance:



Wyntir said:


> I loved planning our wedding, I always said I wasn't gonna get married, but then when hubby and I were together I changed my mind. We got married two years after he proposed and had a halloween/gothic/autumn wedding at Belfast Castle. Best day ever!!! I now love wedding planning lol, and attending weddings.
> 
> Haha the silliest things make me happy today, like getting a new hoover so I'm not walking around doubled over trying to use the old one ( the extendable bit won't stay fully extended on our old one, hubby has glued it several times) plus one of the wheels fall off and wouldn't stay on. This new one is fantastic!

Oh wow id love to see a pic or 2 of your wedding, sounds fantastic. my sister got maried in july not really my cup of tea but each to there own :thumbup:

Nuke i loved looking at your wedding pic's!!! was like a rainbow wedding!!! :happydance:



Miss Duke said:


> Tiggertea, glad the scan went well! I know what you mean about instincts, I have one of each already but still have no idea what this one is.... I love surprises though so am 'patiently' waiting!
> 
> I am amazed they didn't change your date! When I had my 20 week scan my date was changed by ONE day!!!! But the Ulster seem to go by the 20 week date now, rather than 12 week, they reckon its more accurate. Obviously didn't matter to me since it was only 1 day, gives me hope that the date is right since the 2 dates were so close - my cycles are really irregular so I had no idea when I got my bfp when I would be due!
> 
> Thats fab you get another wee scan before xmas, lovely pressie!

i was ment to be due in jan by my 12wk scan but at 20wk was put back to 27th dec :dohh:


----------



## holywoodmum

YoungNImum said:


> :hugs: Happy shaggin tho for decemeber could be your lucky month :happydance:

:haha: what a great way to look at it :)



YoungNImum said:


> i was ment to be due in jan by my 12wk scan but at 20wk was put back to 27th dec :dohh:

I'd have hated to have my date put earlier 2nd time, they'd have had me induced before Bridget was ready to come out!


----------



## EmyDra

I hated being induced at term...but if I had gone into labour in the next two weeks there's a good chance he'd have been like 11lbs :wacko:, I might've ended up with a c-section.


----------



## holywoodmum

Well, Bridget was 11 days late and I went in to labour after a sweep, and she was 11lb 0.5oz, and came out on her own just fine!!
That's one thing that concerns me a little about TTC no. 3... C was 9lb 3oz, B was 11lb 0.5oz, what on earth weight might the next one be!


----------



## coastgirl

I will be due 7th August apparantly just found out today.........I'm norn irish but live in Dorset would love to join in xx


----------



## holywoodmum

congratulations again :)


----------



## NuKe

congrats and welcome coastgirl! :wave:

holywood, happy shagging for december, sorry the :af: got you :(


----------



## YoungNImum

holywoodmum said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Happy shaggin tho for decemeber could be your lucky month :happydance:
> 
> :haha: what a great way to look at it :)
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> i was ment to be due in jan by my 12wk scan but at 20wk was put back to 26th dec :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have hated to have my date put earlier 2nd time, they'd have had me induced before Bridget was ready to come out!Click to expand...

fingers crossed for you :hugs: tbh i wasnt really that bothered just abit worryed that baby was due at x-mas incase we couldnt get there with the snow, but she decided to come 3days early an luckily we where allowed home the next day just intime for christmas morning :happydance:



coastgirl said:


> I will be due 7th August apparantly just found out today.........I'm norn irish but live in Dorset would love to join in xx

welcome :flower: ill add you to the front page, :) where in NI where you from?


----------



## Miss Duke

Wow you ladies have had big babies!!! Mine were tiddly in comparison, dd was 7lb 14oz at 10 days late and ds was 7lb 10oz at 5 days late. Expecting this one to be much the same, unless it has a major growth spurt soon!


----------



## EmyDra

Woooah Woooah Holywoodmum!!! :haha:

Well, I didn't tear at 9lbs14oz so maybe my vag could've handled an 11lber :rofl:!!

Hopefully number three will bring the average down for you - since my second baby will have a different genetic Dad I don't know if the weight will be similar or completely different.


----------



## MajellaG

Welcomne coastgirl & congrats!! Is this going to be your first?
Where abouts are you from originally in NI??


----------



## holywoodmum

my theory was that both girls had the same size of head (38.5cm for the record, no idea how that compares!) so that's the tough bit anyway!!

Cramping and spotting tonight. Going to test in the morning anyway, as I've waited a bloody long time to POAS this month!


----------



## spellfairy

Hello I'm due 21 jan but will be going in end of dec to have my babies;) living in newtonabbey;)


----------



## holywoodmum

twins spellfairy? or triplets?!!


----------



## YoungNImum

spellfairy said:


> Hello I'm due 21 jan but will be going in end of dec to have my babies;) living in newtonabbey;)

Welcome Welcome, and your the first one of us lot expecting twins Congrats :happydance::hugs: have you got a c-section booked i can put it beside your due date :thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

Another tiny baby here my wee lady was born at 5lb 12oz my twin sister kept saying id popped out a tennis ball compared to her basket ball out of her valiji. lol


----------



## YoungNImum

Todays bump pic :baby:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0093.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## spellfairy

Twins I'm 32 .2 will have c section 28 dec at 36.4 arghh it's twins identical ;) some craic;) still cant get over it


----------



## tiggertea

Ahhh twins! So lovely!

Lovely bump missy! Must get myself into gear and do another pic myself... Only one taken so far this entire pregnancy so better document 3rd tri more effectively than the first 2!!


----------



## holywoodmum

bleeding heavily :( decided to just test for kicks, no surprise, bfn. but at least I won't be deluding myself it's a pregnancy bleed. DH doesn't get why I'm sad. 
I know we've been trying no time at all but after conceiving first cycle with both girls, i feel I've failed. and he's moving to germany ahead of us in Jan, so ttc will be near impossible for 4 months


----------



## YoungNImum

spellfairy said:


> Twins I'm 32 .2 will have c section 28 dec at 36.4 arghh it's twins identical ;) some craic;) still cant get over it

You'll have great fun, did you find out what gender they where? I love being a twin i always have a best friend :flower:



tiggertea said:


> Ahhh twins! So lovely!
> 
> Lovely bump missy! Must get myself into gear and do another pic myself... Only one taken so far this entire pregnancy so better document 3rd tri more effectively than the first 2!!

I ddidnt start taking pic's last time till 25wks and only because i only started getting a bump then. I'v no idea where this bump has came from, but im glad i dont have to wait till 25wks again kinda felt like i missed out last pregnancy.



holywoodmum said:


> bleeding heavily :( decided to just test for kicks, no surprise, bfn. but at least I won't be deluding myself it's a pregnancy bleed. DH doesn't get why I'm sad.
> I know we've been trying no time at all but after conceiving first cycle with both girls, i feel I've failed. and he's moving to germany ahead of us in Jan, so ttc will be near impossible for 4 months

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmyDra

holywoodmum said:


> bleeding heavily :( decided to just test for kicks, no surprise, bfn. but at least I won't be deluding myself it's a pregnancy bleed. DH doesn't get why I'm sad.
> I know we've been trying no time at all but after conceiving first cycle with both girls, i feel I've failed. and he's moving to germany ahead of us in Jan, so ttc will be near impossible for 4 months

:hugs:

I've never activity TTC before but since Silas was clearly concieved very easily I imagine I will be disappointed if I don't get a BFP in January. I'm sure I read somewhere that even two prime, healthly people only have a 25% chance of conception each month, so for two people with no problems etc the average conception takes 4 months, but it could also be one month or if you're really unlikely maybe a year or more.

If I haven't got pregnant by March then I'm going to have to take a break because I really don't want two December birthdays that would be quite awful. So then it'll be spring 2013 and I'll have to be all pregnant over Christmas again :growlmad:.

These ovulation tests are really interesting though - I would say get some and track your ovulation for the months your husbands away so that you have a really good idea what your body is up to. It'll seem that way that you're working your way towards your BFP in some way - without actually being able to TTC. That's basically what I'm doing this month.

Sorry you didn't get pregnant this month x


----------



## NuKe

:hugs: holywood

waow twins spellfairy! were in Newtownabbey? I live in Randalstown but born and bred in Carnmoney!

Emma... tell me about it. In February I have...

7th - Barry's bday
11th - Mum's bday
13th - FIL's bday
14th - Valentine's Day
28th - Poppy's bday

:nope:


----------



## EmyDra

Woah! Feb is like my 'free' month where nothing really happens :p


----------



## holywoodmum

EmyDra said:


> I've never activity TTC before but since Silas was clearly concieved very easily I imagine I will be disappointed if I don't get a BFP in January. I'm sure I read somewhere that even two prime, healthly people only have a 25% chance of conception each month, so for two people with no problems etc the average conception takes 4 months, but it could also be one month or if you're really unlikely maybe a year or more.

I think that's it isn't it - the expectation that it can happen so fast, especially after 2 so fast for me. Ah well...

Anyway, I had the full rigmarole of paranoia, hope, disappointment yesterday in the end - I never managed to see my tests at the ten minute mark, so I didn't see how they developed, looked 2 hours late, and had the most evil evap on one - gorgeous pink line!! I tested again at lunchtime very carefully (timer set for 10 mins then they were in the bin!) and got two perfect BFNs. so at least now I can stop fantasising about this month! 

I had a 27 day cycle this month after 30 days last month, so will have to keep on time of my O signs... but if it's another shorter cycle, I could be testing on Christmas day :) Actually that could make it really shit if it was another BFN!!

Jan is my busy month for birthdays really, well me and MIL share the same date. Other than that they're pretty evenly spread in the year!


----------



## NuKe

id leave it til boxing day!


----------



## Miss Duke

Anyone affected by strikes tomorrow? I have mw appt, but looks like it should go ahead, and dd's school is open as usual. I have decided not to strike since I finish for mat leave soon.... going to be the ONLY one in my department. Thats if I have the balls to go in.


----------



## Miss Duke

holywoodmum said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> I've never activity TTC before but since Silas was clearly concieved very easily I imagine I will be disappointed if I don't get a BFP in January. I'm sure I read somewhere that even two prime, healthly people only have a 25% chance of conception each month, so for two people with no problems etc the average conception takes 4 months, but it could also be one month or if you're really unlikely maybe a year or more.
> 
> I think that's it isn't it - the expectation that it can happen so fast, especially after 2 so fast for me. Ah well...
> 
> Anyway, I had the full rigmarole of paranoia, hope, disappointment yesterday in the end - I never managed to see my tests at the ten minute mark, so I didn't see how they developed, looked 2 hours late, and had the most evil evap on one - gorgeous pink line!! I tested again at lunchtime very carefully (timer set for 10 mins then they were in the bin!) and got two perfect BFNs. so at least now I can stop fantasising about this month!
> 
> I had a 27 day cycle this month after 30 days last month, so will have to keep on time of my O signs... but if it's another shorter cycle, I could be testing on Christmas day :) Actually that could make it really shit if it was another BFN!!
> 
> Jan is my busy month for birthdays really, well me and MIL share the same date. Other than that they're pretty evenly spread in the year!Click to expand...

I know its so disapointing hon :hugs:

When I poas with this baby, it was bfn but I only waited a couple of minutes. Accidently left it sitting on the side of the bath, came home hours later and there was a strong line. Obviously thought it must be evap, but raced down to chemist for a digi since you can't go wrong with them, and there was the bfp. So its def important to give it the full 10 mins! 

Don't test on xmas day, give it a bit longer! Try and not put too much pressure on yourself xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

NuKe said:


> id leave it til boxing day!

Assuming AF Doesn't get me early again!




Miss Duke said:


> Anyone affected by strikes tomorrow? I have mw appt, but looks like it should go ahead, and dd's school is open as usual. I have decided not to strike since I finish for mat leave soon.... going to be the ONLY one in my department. Thats if I have the balls to go in.

I'm not working. School open but only for 6th form. DD's nursery closed. Are you a teacher too then? I think we have about 20 staff going in. I wouldn't let the mat leave thing sway your decision. Strike if that's what you believe in - I can't believe the difference to pension income, and lifetime loss of earnings - have you tried any of the online calculators - at my current rate of pay it's around £100000 less pension if I live for 25 years!


----------



## Miss Duke

No no I am not a teacher, I am in admin in a Government Office!

I know, I think I am worrying too much..... I was hoping dd's school would be closed then I would happily stay off with her, but hers is def open. I know, the pension thing is pretty bad, our union sent us a table showing how much more we will be paying, not good! And todays announcement about regional rates of pay for public sector workers isn't good news at all, its all really worrying!


----------



## holywoodmum

I didn't see that one! I have my head in the sand regards the news somewhat - perhaps I should pay more attention!
Well, B and C will both be at the childminders, as that's paid for anyway, so I'm going to enjoy a day of freedom!


----------



## Wyntir

Wow I go away for a two day break and come back to find this thread has taken off, hope all girls are well! Welcome to the new girls posting here :)

We were in Glasgow for a couple of days for a gig, had a blast, always do when we go there, only disappointment this time was the non alcoholic choices in the bar we went too after the gig, I could drink orange juice, water, coke or irn bru. Fun lol.

But anyhow its nice to be home, back to my puppy again, I really missed her so so much!


----------



## NuKe

i cant wait to get a pup!!! Leaving it til both kids are at school tho! Is it a teacher strike tomorrow? I wonder if my folks are going in...


----------



## Miss Duke

Its affecting all public services pretty much Nuke hon, and there won't even be a bus on the road! Enjoy your day, sounds fun xx

Wyntir, nice to have you back, glad you had fun! 

Forsome reason I am really nervous about my mw appt today, its just been so long since my last. Fingers crossed everythings fine!


----------



## tiggertea

Good luck with mw!


----------



## Samantha_

Good luck with the mw miss duke :)


----------



## holywoodmum

How did MW go Miss Duke? Did you go to work or strike?
I slept for my strike :)


----------



## Miss Duke

Well bp was great and baby is head down at last, urine was clear - so far so good.

But she said baby is measuring 2 weeks behind, and she noticed me scratching my hands - they have been sooo itchy - so she took blood for obstetric cholestasis and is hoping to ring me tomo with results. Have to go back next week either way for another measure of the bump. I am not convinced measuring bump is that accurate? So trying not to worry.

Thanks everyone for asking!!

Holywood, I admit I DID go to work, I panicked a bit after appt and went in and sorted everything out cuz I realised theres a tiny chance I could end up finishing earlier than planned! Hope you got a rest today xx

Nuke - I am so thick and thought you were geting a pup TODAY, doh!


----------



## holywoodmum

I think measuring bump is very inaccurate! It is incredibly subjective, and varies from MW to MW where they measure it.
I wouldn't let it worry you too much, and you will get your results back quickly from bloods anyway...
oh and I got a lovely rest!! Kids to childminders at 8 and I went back to bed til 12 :happydance:


----------



## Miss Duke

Thanks! Awww, thats brilliant you had a much deserved rest xx


----------



## Wyntir

First day of December! wow that came around fast lol

Decorations up yet? We haven't, need some new twinkling lights for the tree.


----------



## NuKe

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH december! :dance::wohoo::happydance:

i might bully barry into getting the decs up tomorrow as i think he's only working until 12. :haha:

our tree is going beside the fishtank, i hope none of them are epileptic :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: I put mine up last night coz I'm working tonight. Instant festive feeling! :dance:


----------



## NuKe

he's working til 4 :cry: and late tonight. After his boss said they wudnt need to do ne overtime this week. Wanker. I want my tree up!


----------



## LaurGil

Has anyone tried the fetal monitor angelsounds I think its called ? I'm in two minds about it

oooooo all the talk of food has made me hungry for meat !!!!

P.s at how many weeks did everyone start seeing their midwife ?


----------



## holywoodmum

I have the angelsounds doppler. V pleased with it!


----------



## MajellaG

LaurGil said:


> Has anyone tried the fetal monitor angelsounds I think its called ? I'm in two minds about it
> 
> oooooo all the talk of food has made me hungry for meat !!!!
> 
> P.s at how many weeks did everyone start seeing their midwife ?

I have one too it was good value for money but I couldnt find heartbeat til bout 16 weeks on it I think - thought sum people said they heard it from 9???
Im happy enough with mine tho, but use it very often now cos the babys moving so much so I no he's ok!!


----------



## NuKe

ive tried it but havent got one myself. it was good! i saw my mw from 8 weeks i think!


----------



## EmyDra

I saw MW first at approx 10 weeks so she could give me a breastfeeding leaflet and tell me not to eat sharks.


----------



## Wyntir

Saw my midwife from 8 weeks. Actually it may have been 7,:wacko::wacko: I can't quite remember, god my brain is getting useless!:dohh:


----------



## LaurGil

I think i will treat myself to one for xmas have heard a lot of good reviews 

I have my first midwife app next wk at 16 wks it seems really late compared to everyone else 

I just found a pefect house would i be completly mental to consider moving this close to xmas lol 

Xxx


----------



## tiggertea

Not if it's the perfect place Laur! 

I saw mw at 8 weeks then 16 then 25 and was told not to come back. :rofl: banished I was! Hehe


----------



## Miss Duke

I saw my mw at around 8 weeks to get hospital forms filled out, then I saw her at 16 weeks, 28 weeks and 34 weeks. I have been disapointed by how few times I get to go to be honest!


----------



## Conina

I went to the dr on 21 November for him to refer me to the mw, but I've heard nothing yet! How long did it take you ladies to get your appointment?


----------



## NuKe

i just made my appointment when i was there! I see mine once a month.


----------



## LaurGil

Oo tigger why are you not allowed back ?

Conina i was just told to phone down for an app a week or two before i was 16 wks the recp give me one over the phone 

I really love the house but i just dont know where to start 

16 wks seems to be the norm then i wasnt sure its been a while from my last baba 

Im STARVING today i think a bacon roll & a big mug of tea sounds like a plan then i really need to go on a hunt for advent calanders we are two days behind


----------



## tiggertea

Yeah I was same as NuKe... Went to see doc at 4 weeks and she sent me out to make appt with mw for 4 weeks time.


----------



## tiggertea

We opted for private care so the nhs mw decided I don't need to see her too. Fair enough - less running around for me when it gets to the weekly appt stage! Hehe


----------



## LunaBean

I was in and outta hosp constantly from 5-13 weeks..had booking app at 18 weeks..anomaly scan at 22 weeks..and been saw every thursday since..until hes born lol. Bet theyre sick of the sight me me! My midwife at my gp, saw her once at 8 weeks and she asked why I was there?! Saw a dif one at 19 weeks, and havnt been seen since!


----------



## EmyDra

We briefly touched on girls names and both like the name Harleen :).

This is great (but also bad) because there's so many names I like that are a little bit more unsual but couldn't have used as a single parent (sometimes you need backup and agreement for these things). Our boys name is Mortimer (but would be shortened to Mort). 

Nothing set in stone yet and I really am trying not to name the child before conception :haha:


----------



## Miss Duke

Its good to be organised lol, I am almost 35 weeks and haven't come close to choosing a name! I have a few girls names, but no boys names.


----------



## EmyDra

I had my girls name from the day I found out and decided boys name at 14 weeks :), after deciding I couldn't justify naming him 'Roxas' and until my 12 week scan I just didn't believe I could be having a boy. 

My general rule is to try a name that is a real name but hopefully within the top 500 but not in the top 100. 

Half the babyname sites I looked on didn't think Roxas was a real name, and well, I think they're right :haha:

Love boys names that end in S'. Love Thomas and James, but perfer Silas and Tobias :p


----------



## NuKe

we had our names all picked out from last time! our second fave was lola so that's our girls name, we are still debating boys names, we LOVE lennon, but had always planned on calling our first boy Peter after my dad, but I think we are settled on Lennon with Peter as a middle name.


----------



## MajellaG

We've had a girls name picked since the baby was concieved - Ellen Rose - after our two grannies. We really struggled with a boys name tho. I always liked the name Dylan - as thats my mums maiden name but as our surname is Graham is sounds like two surnames (personally I think Dylan works better with a Mc - as was my maiden name).
I then became obsessed that the LO was a boy round 18 weeks & was practially freaking out cos I didnt have a boys name & nearly turned my hubbys head. Eventually we have settled on Callum James.
However alot of people have said to me that the names you pick can go out the window once you meet the baby - you realise the names dont suit them - who knows!! :shrug:


----------



## NuKe

id agree with that! when we had poppy i kept calling her ruby by accident for like the first 24 hours! :dohh:


----------



## EmyDra

Awwww!

Yes, I do think it's easier with girls names - most girls names are nice but boys names it's hard to get one that you 'love' the same way as a girls name.

I asked on here actually, and that's what really made up my mind. Then I just imagined it and I couldn't imagine calling him anything else!

I really wasn't looking forward to not having TOTAL control over babynames but me and K have very similar tastes. Middle names will be fun, am hoping for Blanche for a girl and either Patrick or Alexander for a boy.


----------



## Miss Duke

Callum is on our list too Majella! Dylan was our 'boy name' when we had dd, but theres 3 in her class, which put me off. She is 7 though, it maybe just had a 'popularity spurt' that year! 

I hate trying to think of names! Dd is so sweet she was at a xmas fair the other day and insisted on buying me a baby names book with her money, thought that was really sweet!


----------



## Miss Duke

Is young mum ok? Haven't seen any posts from her in a while, hope shes doing ok xx


----------



## holywoodmum

saw her on NI thread maybe?


----------



## EmyDra

Just checked Courtney (YoungmumNIs) FB page, she posted a bump pic yesterday so all is good :). She's probably just busy with Eva :)

I have two friends with baby Dylan's, tis indeed popular atm. Gorgeous though, like I LOVE Evelyn and Evie for girls - Poppy too actually. Loads of names I like in the top 100, I just hated having a common name growing up. There were 5 Emma's in one of my classes and two Emma R's :growlmad:. Two of my best friends are called Emma also, and that's two of my closest! We just call each other by our surnames. K calls me Emmy and a few friends do, that makes it a bit easier - though people do assume my name is Emily!

The worst part is, I was named after my Great Grandma so it's not like my parents intended to pick a popular name :p!!!

I do love Jesse for a boy, but don't think Kevin's too bothered about it. I do think Ezra would go well with Silas <3. He mentioned Lucian but he has a daughter called Lucie so I don't really think that works :dohh:. We might've thought about Drake if I didn't have a friend with a little boy called Drake.


----------



## MajellaG

See I'm sort of the opposite Emmy. I hated having a 'weird' name when I was younger cos I couldn't get pens & key rings & stuff with my name on them. Then when I went to college no-one had heard my name before & were like oh I cant say that Ill just call you madge - which I fecking hated!!!!!
I love it now though cos I think it makes me unique but it took me a long time to get to like it, but it's nice now when people say oh that's an unusual name do you know what it means - then I can tell them yes it's an Italian name & it's means worthy of love! :smug:


----------



## MajellaG

Just noticed my ticker there - I think I'm officially in 3rd tri today!!!!!! Scared!!!!


----------



## EmyDra

I've heard that a lot from people with more unusual names, I think there's a happy balance, your own perception of your name definately has an effect on it. Had a friend called Inez who loved her name, but had a sister with a unusual name (that I can't remember) who didn't like it and went by Melissa instead. I actually think it may've been Majella!
At least with eBay you get a lot of custom stuff with your name on it :)

We know of two other baby Silas' so I do think it's coming back in. People like to look at more unusual biblical names too. Caught one on cbeebies recently too ;)

I'm going to have to be a bit defensive of Mort if we do go with it. Kev associates it with Discworld book 'Mort' and I always think of 'Secret Window' and 'Arsenic & Old Lace'. It's sort of classic and old, but essentially means 'dead' in french :wacko:. Mortimer in full meaning 'dead sea' or 'still water'. Morton is another version (there's a Morten in Charlie & Lola), so perhaps we may consider that?

3rd tri is the quickest tri ;)


----------



## holywoodmum

We have a Majella at work :)
From a teacher point of view, Jack will be the most at the minute - have 6 in one class!!
I found third tri longest, but I went to 42 weeks twice...


----------



## MajellaG

I thought 2nd tri flew in but I think the realisation hit me that it has to come out soon! :wacko:


----------



## EmyDra

2010 rate Oliver the highest (2 of my 7 cousins are called Oliver), Jack 2nd and Dylan is hanging about number 16 :)


----------



## tiggertea

Our boy name is top 10 this year. (Even though I know only 1 other locally.)
Girl name is top 40. (I know of no others).

I'm not really bothered about being *very* different though, so I guess it doesn't matter much! :lol:


----------



## NuKe

i like uncommon but not weird names iykwim? 

madge :rofl:


----------



## LaurGil

I spent two hours on the phone with my OH earlier talking about names and i think at this rate we will just have to call it baby !!!

Olivia was my fav girl name from i was a little girl myself but there seems to be so many at the minute so it has put me of it :( I like Emily OH has no suggetions for a girl

Evan is the only boy name i like but OH doesnt and Milo is the only name he has suggeted but my sister has a dog called Milo so thats a big no thank goodness we still have a good bit of time to decide we have to be careful with certain names as surname is simpson so lisa,bart,maggie etc is out ha ha

I was at the midwife today and babies heart was 150 ,is the boy/girl steamtrain/gallopinghorse thing just a myth because i deffo had a steam train today !!!


----------



## NuKe

when i was preggers with pops my mw was able to tell me i was having a girl by the hb! i LOVE milo, but i know what u mean- i love the name amber too and PILs dog is called amber :(


----------



## LunaBean

I always loved the name Riley for a boy..and as I thought Id probably never have kids, called my dog I had years ago Riley..now I wish I hadnt cus I wud have used it! In saying that..my sister had a dog called Paige and it died..and she called my niece Bethany Paige lol. My other Niece is Olivia and theres 3 others in her class. My wee 8 year old sis has quite an old name, Sarah-Jane..but it suits her. I used to look after a 5 month old called Sadie and it suited her too. I always think of Sadie/Maud/Mary as old peoples names lol.

I had Jacob picked for a boy from before I started trying..but heres been alot lately. Then I liked Jacobi (pronounced Ja-Coby), but thought people wud just say it as if Jacob had a Y on the end! Noah and Ethan were next on the list..and Noah doesnt seem to be that popular at the minute! Bet heres loads wen hes born lol. I have a massive girls name list, prob never get to use any tho..think Noah will be the first and last!


----------



## Samantha_

I like Jacobi....reminds me of jacoby shaddix from the band papa roach, i loooove him :blush:
i've prob put u off now oops :dohh:


----------



## sharon0302

Think Noah is a gorgeous name!


----------



## holywoodmum

we had Noah picked as a boys name second time round, then one of DH's colleagues called her wee boy Noah, so DH didn't want to use it any more! Then she was a girl anyway...


----------



## tiggertea

Noah was our Boy name for Abbie. :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

coby was very high up on our boy list! makes me think of jacoby shaddix too samantha!


----------



## EmyDra

FOB would have called him John. My brain honestly couldn't deal with having a son called John, amusingly his girlfriend doesn't like it either so I don't think he'll get a baby John. (His Grandad was John, but his brother is Johnathan :wacko:, get some creativity!!)

I know a little girl called Rory (spelt differently probably) which I thought was quite cool/different. Like kinda unisex names that sound a bit masculine? Like Taylor.

My favourite names for a boy in the top ten are James and Thomas.

My favourite girls names in the top 40 are Lacey and Freya.

And bet they are totally different from everyone elses favs :)

In the top 100 of both my fav would be Esme for a girl and between Jensen and Theo for boys.


----------



## NuKe

i loved Baxter for a girl but barry was having none of it!


----------



## EmyDra

Oh wow :o, where did you get that from? Dom Jolly had a daughter called Parker, I quite like that too.

For some reason that made me start to think about Posh's Harper and I went and saw some pics of her wearing pretty 'normal' clothes which apparently cost £100 and baby socks that were a bargain at £27. Don't know why I did that, unlike me.


----------



## Wyntir

Emydra I love the name Esme, but twilight ruined it for me. :(

Found out last night that antrim hospital are building a new water birthing room with a massive bath, which just might be ready for me in march :) how sweet would that be!


----------



## EmyDra

Ah, I have only seen the first twilight (with regret) so it doesn't have that association. :p Gaaaaaawd, so windy...Silas is asleep, and I don't really feel I have anything to do :-/


----------



## Wyntir

I've only seen some of the first twilight also, it was terrible. But when I mentioned the name Esme to people, most answered 'oh from twilight' Urggh no.

Its seriously windy here too, fences are blowing down all around.


----------



## tiggertea

I'd stick to any name I liked regardless of the films associated etc. then take great pleasure in telling people who assumed wrongly to feck off. :haha:


----------



## Wyntir

Normally I would, but in this case I imagine that its gonna be a very popular girls name now because of Twilight.


----------



## LaurGil

Its so hard to find the perfect name so many people i know have had recently had babies & named them things i love not to mention the size of both out families uses up a lot of names 

I love baxter its my dads middle name 

How crazy is that weather idont want to go out it in but im low on milk & out of tea bags

How is everyone feeling I have not stopped crying for three days now its madness !!!


----------



## Wyntir

LaurGil *hugs*

I'm feeling good, have a few mood swings from time to time, but they only last a few minutes and i'm back to my normal cheerful self again. I'm just getting ready to go to work, not looking forward to going outside. And i've just realised i forgot to leave anything out for dinner, no time now to do anything about it, so it will have to wait til tonight. Wonder could I persuade hubby to buy chinese? lol


----------



## LaurGil

Thanks wyntir i could deffo do with one 

chinese sounds like a plan when the weather is like that lets hope your hubby agrees 

Xxx


----------



## tiggertea

Mmmmm Chinese. *must. Not. Think. About. Takeaway!*


----------



## NuKe

i dont understand the obsession with chinese in this country!! It doesn't taste anything like proper chinese food, all the sauces taste like vinegar! I get a singapore chow mein, but we only get it once in a blue moon! Gimme an indian any day!!


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> Oh wow :o, where did you get that from? Dom Jolly had a daughter called Parker, I quite like that too.
> 
> For some reason that made me start to think about Posh's Harper and I went and saw some pics of her wearing pretty 'normal' clothes which apparently cost £100 and baby socks that were a bargain at £27. Don't know why I did that, unlike me.

I got baxter from a girl who was on LA ink getting a tattoo! Barry said it just made him think of Ron Burgundy's dog :haha:


----------



## LaurGil

I caved in & ordered chow mein my belly is growling at me


----------



## EmyDra

Spring rolls, Crispy duck pancakes and chicken chow mein do it for me!


----------



## tiggertea

Meh! I had home made chips beans and sausages. :sulk: 

Chicken Jalfrezi from the Indian would have gone down nicely too though... :grr: NuKe!


----------



## Wyntir

Hubby didn't agree to chinese, he ended up having soup and I had the rest of the tuna from lunch, in a sandwich. 

Not the same as takeaway though. :( 

He's currently out walking the dog, while I'am cosy on the sofa :) Though I did brave the wind and rain earlier today to take her on a walk, so it is his turn lol


----------



## Miss Duke

Loving all the name ideas! I am finished work now (as of yday) so thinking about names is high up on my 'to do' list along with packing hospital bag and wrapping pressies lol.

Going for a growth scan today as my fundal height is still measuring small, I honestly do not believe baby is small but we shall soon see! Will update later xx


----------



## emmaandbaby1

Hi ladies! im emma, im 22 and expecting my 1st :D im due 7th april and cant wait! Im booked in at ulster and very happy with the care ive received so far but im just wondering if anyone knows more about the home from home unit? thanks girls!!! xxx


----------



## NuKe

yay for mat leave miss duke!! :dance:

welcome emma! :wave: i havent any experience with the ulster but there's a few ladies here who have used it, including the hfh unit! apparently its brill :)


----------



## sharon0302

16 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NuKe

wooooooooo happy avocado week sharon!


----------



## Wyntir

I have been so lazy today, I haven't moved from the sofa, apart from making lunch lol. Its too cold! I haven't took our dog out for a walk, :blush: but I will go out with her shortly to back yard to play fetch in a few mins. Then its off to work at half three.


----------



## sharon0302

Ooooh! Can't wait for a couch potato day tomorrow


----------



## tiggertea

I braved the shops.... even Dungannon is a hive of activity.... meh! Feck that. Came home to put my feet up. :haha:


----------



## EmyDra

Wyntir said:


> Hubby didn't agree to chinese, he ended up having soup and I had the rest of the tuna from lunch, in a sandwich.

:rofl:

Downgrade from a Chinese! Faaaaail!!!!

Welcome Emma :D

M&S Sprucefield was actually INSANE today.


----------



## tiggertea

I hate the shops this time of year when I actually need to GET something.... I love the atmosphere, but not the queues.


----------



## EmyDra

The shop was ok apart from the foodhall. The food end was just unreal, I'e been in M&S on christmas eve many times, and it's never that bad.

...I bought salted caramel profitarols...NOM

Couch potato day...ahhh...memories :haha:


----------



## emmaandbaby1

Thanks girls :D im just wondering really when you have to say you want to use home from home :S baby brain... lol xxx


----------



## NuKe

did u ask when you went for your scan or anything? id say the sooner the better!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi emma, I used home from home, awesome! You can actually jyst say when you are in labour in triage that you want to use it... but they do a really good Active Birth workshop too... Call maternity reception and they'll book you in x


----------



## Miss Duke

Emma don't worry they really encourage people to go there when you arrive in labour. Its fantastic, I really loved it!


----------



## Miss Duke

Well growth scan went well, I am 35 weeks and measuring 36+4 by scan, so not too small after all! BUT the reson form my bump measuring small is that baby is breech. Last 2 mw appts I have said I thought it was still breech, and she said it was head down.... not amused lol! So was lucky that I got the scan. Go back in 2 weeks and if still breech, then will be offered an ECV - scary!


----------



## LunaBean

Id love home from home..damn Royal..I wont even get my water birth now since Im either having a planned section at 35 weeks or being induced at 37 cus the wee monkey isnt growing properly!! Hes below 10th centile and doesnt seem to wana get bigger! Only 3 or 5 weeks til I meet him...eek!!


----------



## Miss Duke

Awww Luna I know its so disapointing not getting the birth you want, but when baby is here all thats forgotten about anyway. Sorry to hear Monkey is on the smaller side, but at least its picked up and they are keeping a close eye xxx


----------



## NuKe

ECV... scary indeed!!! :wacko:

which option do you think you're going for liz?


----------



## LunaBean

I dont get to pick! Im having weekly scans to check his growth and blood flow from the placenta..and if ot starts to decrease they'll take him out at 35..but if he carries on putting on a wee bit of weight each time and the blood flow stays ok..they'll induce me at 37, but wont let me go over that. Its a balancing act they said..keeping him in can cause problems..but so can taking him out too early..stressed!


----------



## NuKe

i can understand that! if you COULD pick though, what would you go for?


----------



## Miss Duke

Nuke I am terrified at the thought of the ECV but if baby is still breech in 2 weeks I will have to try it, I don't want a section!!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Hoping Baby turns for you Miss Duke :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

Miss Duke said:


> Nuke I am terrified at the thought of the ECV but if baby is still breech in 2 weeks I will have to try it, I don't want a section!!!!

i would do the same :hugs: i hope it works hun!


----------



## LunaBean

Id rather wait and be induced,Id feel abit cheated having a section,since he'll prob be the only baby I hav,so wana do it naturally! Watevers best for him wen the time comes,but Id never choose a section over a natural birth,even if there were no complications!

I hope he turns 4 u too!


----------



## NuKe

i know what u mean, i had a horrible nightmare last night about having to get a section and they started cutting into my ARM... i was like barry what are they doing?! and he whispered 'i dont know' and then i woke up :shock:


----------



## tiggertea

That was one seriously confused surgeon...


----------



## EmyDra

tiggertea said:


> That was one seriously confused surgeon...

*nods seriously* Very confused indeed...


----------



## Miss Duke

Thanks girls, I am feeling more positive today the wee rascal will turn 

Lol at the section on the arm. My poor friend is having a section next month and she is having random dreams eg they pull baby out and stitch her up without realising they left one of the babys legs behind!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hope you can avoid the ECV! I have two friends who turned their babys themselves!! Glad the size is no longer a concern!
Luna, wow, 3 weeks! Although it would be great to get to 37 weeks :)


----------



## LunaBean

I hope he gets to 37 too! Even 36 wud do me if they dont gimme a section!

I hav dreams that I have him..they take him away..and its a diff baby wen they bring him back..but no-one believes me! 

I thought I was supppsed to feel him moving less now..not feel like hes doin karate/yoga/starjumps in there!


----------



## emmaandbaby1

Thanks girls :D i really really want a home from home unit birth but we shall see! I forgot to mention it at my last scan after i was so excited and stunned from seeing my little monkey! Haha! OH forgot to remind me too. I will remind OH that its what i want and make a note in my records i think lol! xxx


----------



## sharon0302

Can't believe we are so near Christmas! Have my 16 week check tomorrow and then I am hoping time will fly and 13th January will be here in blink of an eye for 20 week scan!


----------



## NuKe

only ten days til mine!! :wohoo::dance::happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

:yipee:


----------



## NuKe

debbie, you've got your scan on the same day as me right?!


----------



## tiggertea

yep! Mine's at 6pm tho. :brat: All day to wait. :lol:


----------



## NuKe

here mines at 4, ive all day as well!! its my mum and dads first holiday day though so might nag them into taking me into town during the day :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

Nothing like a spot of retail therapy as a diversion tactic. :haha:


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: you're so right!! make sure u text me and lemme know what u have in that oven of yours!! ill text u on xmas to let u know mine! :D


----------



## tiggertea

No probs. I have a feeling we're destined to remain team yellow though. It's a defiant little monster I have in there, I can just tell! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

:haha: i reckon ive got another looper, was flinging about all over the shop at both scans, just like pops :haha:


----------



## EmyDra

Baby gender for Christmas :D


----------



## Wyntir

I'm currently reading up on maternity leave, its bloody confusing, its taking me ages to get my head around it, must be baby brain lol


----------



## tiggertea

The jist of Mat leave....

You get your MATB1 after 24 weeks. 
You can go off as early as 29 weeks. 
You get 9 months SMP. And have the option of an additional 3 months unpaid, but your job must be held open for you.

If you earn less than £82/wk (so work PT) you might have to apply for Mat Allowance from the govt instead.

:thumbup:


----------



## Wyntir

Thanks lovely. 

I almost fainted this morning after walking down to the doctors, I was in the toilets when I felt my head get all light and dizzy, but I was alright after sitting for a few mins and then getting a drink in the chemist. For about an hour after I just didn't feel right.

Now i'm fine though


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: Take it easy!


----------



## NuKe

bloody take it easy wyntir! although ive a cheek, i dont realise how quickly im walking, so with a buggy and up a steepish hill to get home, im generally about ready to fall over!


----------



## EmyDra

Lunabean fainted a lot :hugs: take it easy, and be careful.


----------



## Miss Duke

I have the same problem Wyntir, mines down to low BP. Fingers crossed your ok now, if not see about getting your iron checked xx

Well my baby is still breech, am now 36 weeks. Please turn baby before my appt next week!!!!!


----------



## NuKe

have u tried leaning forward miss duke? apparently if u lean over a table or something for a good while, so the baby is like dangling, it gives them more room to move?


----------



## Wyntir

I've been grand ever since. I've a midwife appointment on friday so i'll mention it too her then.

Edited to post bump pic

me this week


----------



## NuKe

nice bumpage!! :thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

Yea I aaalways fainted! Even hada roll onto my side at my scan today cuz I almost fainted too! First time its happened lying down,he was squashing my artery tho.

Had my scan..and she did some in 3D and we got a pic! :happydance: hes still small..but she said hes fine..I have restricted blood flow in my artery in my groin tho..so bloods abit restricted getting to him. I cannot believe how different he looks from my user pic at 18 weeks! Thats the cord over his wee face..hes so chubby!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-15 10.45.28.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NuKe

awk look at his wee nose!


----------



## holywoodmum

I fainted in labour with Charlotte cos they made me lie on my back after epidural - I told them it was happening - blurry vision, ringing noise, darkness... they wouldn't listen. I came too with ephidrene in my drip, and an oxygen mask - DH said it was like a scene from Casualty!


----------



## Wyntir

Lunabean - super cute! Look at those cheeks


----------



## Samantha_

awww gorgeous pic Lunabean :)


----------



## Wyntir

Had a really good midwife appointment today. First measurement of bump which is measuring spot on, baby's heartbeat is at 152, my blood pressure is just right, and urine is clear. Had a chat with her about fainting and an occasional racing heart. She said if it starts to happen frequently to let them know, but it can happen during pregnancy.

And i've handed my matb1 form into work.


----------



## EmyDra

My midwife was a b1tch about that. I asked at that appointment 'Anything else I need to know?' and she was like 'Oh just Mat1b form but you won't be needing that'.

Awkward silence

'Erm...do I need that for my work?'

Ageist woman. Pregnant, 20 and single. She clearly doesn't work :growlmad:.

Not as bad as the nurse in the Royal who dismissed my claim for a meal voucher as they were 'only for _breastfeeding _mothers'. 'I am a breastfeeding mother'...


----------



## Wyntir

Some people can be nasty and judgemental. I got lucky with my midwifes so far


----------



## Miss Duke

Hi Nuke, Yeh I have been leaning forward a lot, And kneeling on the floor with my butt up in the air - very pretty sight lol!!!! I just assumed I would know if it turned, but Dr Google tells me most women DON'T realise so that makes me feel better - it could be head down and all for all I know! Def feels the same to me though as it has done, but maybe that means nothing!

Luna - fab pics 

Em - I was 23 when I had dd but apparently looked much younger, and was treated totally differently with ds 4 years later. I was patronised and judged and made to feel like I was stupid first time round. They referred me to the 'teen' parent clinic, thats how I realised they thought I was younger lol. I also remember my hv asking if I had got my vouchers for free formula, and I was so confused - I was bf and also we wouldn't qualify anyway as we both work - she was just making a judgement. Not good!

Hows everyone else doing?

We are heading to Doneygore today to see santa, anyone been before? x


----------



## NuKe

we are going to donegore today!!! not to see santa tho as it was fully booked and we just took pops to the tower centre yesterday to see him there...

i was at donegore the day of the strike, my folks took pops and i there for lunch, they were just setting it all up- looked amazing!! if u see me miss duke do say hello!! ill be wearing a pink and turquoise checked shit and i have dark purple hair! and lots of tattoos :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

NuKe said:


> ill be wearing a pink and turquoise checked *shit*

:xmas13: (sorry - I'm so juvenile!)


----------



## Samantha_

tiggertea said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> ill be wearing a pink and turquoise checked *shit*
> 
> :xmas13: (sorry - I'm so juvenile!)Click to expand...

:haha: me 2, it made me giggle out loud


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: !!!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Ah Debs!! :p

Where's my AF :growlmad:!!! Brown spotting. It's playing me around the little bitch. Don't think it's possible I could be pregnant, just want it to hurry up so I can start TTC!!!


----------



## Miss Duke

NuKe said:


> we are going to donegore today!!! not to see santa tho as it was fully booked and we just took pops to the tower centre yesterday to see him there...
> 
> i was at donegore the day of the strike, my folks took pops and i there for lunch, they were just setting it all up- looked amazing!! if u see me miss duke do say hello!! ill be wearing a pink and turquoise checked shit and i have dark purple hair! and lots of tattoos :haha:

Awwww just saw this, but don't think I saw you. We were there from 2-3 or so. Really enjoyed it, had never been before! Such a coincidence that you were there too! Kids had a fab time. Went to junction 1 after and treated myelf to a new coat, not that I can even zip it up lol!

Visited my friends gorge new son this eve, was lovely! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

:haha: we were there a good bit earlier than you! poppy loves looking at the "poos" (fish) in the pond, cant believe some of them have been there 20 years!


----------



## EmyDra

Poos :haha:!!


----------



## NuKe

not like poos that rhymes with shoes... poos that rhymes with moose! suppose i shuda written poose!


----------



## Miss Duke

Lol def a lot of poo talk from you lately Nuke!


----------



## NuKe

:dohh:


----------



## holywoodmum

tiggertea said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> ill be wearing a pink and turquoise checked *shit*
> 
> :xmas13: (sorry - I'm so juvenile!)Click to expand...

That made me giggle too :)



EmyDra said:


> Ah Debs!! :p
> 
> Where's my AF :growlmad:!!! Brown spotting. It's playing me around the little bitch. Don't think it's possible I could be pregnant, just want it to hurry up so I can start TTC!!!

Hope you're not waiting long! And fx for you it'll be as quick this time round as last time! 

I'm going to test on Christmas eve. I've decided. Picking a date seemed to work well for me last month to stop me testing early and obsessing...
Really hope this is it! We dtd more this month than last, but I had no OV cramps as I normally would, so no idea if I've missed a month or something... It feels like such a long time and this is only the second proper month. I guess I didn't know how lucky I was to get pg first month with both DDs...


----------



## NuKe

3 days til my scan!! :wohoo:


----------



## Conina

Nuke - me too!!


----------



## tiggertea

Me three! And fooking blood tests. Not quite so excited about those! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

eurgh. bizarrely... i have developed haemophobia during this pregnancy :wacko: blood has never bothered me in the slightest, ever. poppy fell a few weeks ago and her lip started bleeding. cue me vomiting into the loo :wacko:

ooooooooh there's 3 of us!! what's everybody's bets on gender? Obviously id be impressed if they could tell the sex of yours conina :haha: unless its a VERY well-endowed little lad. :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

I think we both have girls Linds. But I'm never right, so don't get too attached to that idea! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

i have no CLUE what im having. barry is utterly convinced its a girl tho! id love 2 little ladies. but one of each wud be nice... i dunno! i reckon ur pink debs.


----------



## Wyntir

OOooh exciting ladies! Can't wait to see more pictures. 

Fook i've just realised the time, I should have dinner on lol.


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## Conina

NuKe said:


> what's everybody's bets on gender? Obviously id be impressed if they could tell the sex of yours conina :haha: unless its a VERY well-endowed little lad. :haha:

Errr - I think that would be more worrying than anything else!! :haha::haha: Anyway, on Thurs I'll just be happy to see a little heartbeat - no large endowments thanks!

The way things are at the minute, if it turns out to be a boy he'll end up without a name - we can't think of ANY boys names we both like!


----------



## NuKe

:haha: we were the same! Cudnt agree on any boys names at all! I suggested Jack fairly early on and barry became obsessed with it, so everything else i suggest is 'nice, but i prefer jack'. :dohh:

We have names for both this time tho!


----------



## Wyntir

Well thats me finished work for two weeks, hurrah!!!! :)

I can't wait now for christmas, I'm like a kid lol.


----------



## NuKe

me too!!!!!!!!!!!! just think, this time next year you'll be a mummy with a little baby to buy for! 

SCAN TOMORROWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Classic line from my Mum "Silas is too old for a first Christmas"

She realised what she said/meant were different things. Made me chuckle.


----------



## NuKe

:haha: holy crap! it didnt register with me it was his first xmas til u just said that! :shock: its great when theyre a bit older isnt it? pops was 19 months.


----------



## EmyDra

NuKe said:


> :haha: holy crap! it didnt register with me it was his first xmas til u just said that! :shock: its great when theyre a bit older isnt it? pops was 19 months.

I don't think she was Linds LOL!


----------



## NuKe

:dohh: stupid keys are too close together. 10 months!


----------



## MajellaG

Gd luck to all ladies with scans tomorrow!! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

sooooo... everything's fine and we are..... TEAM PINK!!!!!!!!! :pink: :dance:


----------



## Wyntir

Ooh how wonderful!!! I saw your facebook posts a little while ago. 

Also just saw your wedding dress in the girly sanctuary, Wow you looked stunning!


----------



## Miss Duke

Huge congrats Nuke  So pleased all is well. Did your due date remain the same?

I had consultant appt today and baby is still breech :-( Bit gutted, was convinced it had turned! Turns out mw didn't do measurements right 2 weeks ago, unless its head has shrank since then! She said it was measuring a little big for dates, the consultant today says its actually measuring a little small (which is what my own mw thought from recent fundal height measurements). Estimated weight was 5lb 14oz though, surely thats not bad for 37 weeks? Apparently its only 10th percentile on my wee personalised chart thing. 

Anyway, I should be offered the ECV next week but theres no clinic with xmas, so its going to be the following week at 39 weeks. Bit scary, but I have to try! She did mention the possibility of a vaginal breech birth, so its not ruled out at this stage. And of course theres still time for baby to turn itself.

This is my 3rd baby, the thought of recovering from a section scares the crap out of me!!!

Hope everyones doing well and enjoying the freakishly mild weather!


----------



## NuKe

ohhhh try not to worry Miss Duke! I know, easier said than done, id be crapping myself at the thought of a section too. :hugs: 

and thanks! she's spot on size-wise, same date!


----------



## tiggertea

We got the money shot tonight.....
It's a.........


Spoiler
:blue: BOY! :blue:


----------



## NuKe

:dance:


----------



## holywoodmum

NuKe, having two girls is lovely!! Congratulations!
And Tigger, yay for team blue!!
Miss Duke, really hope something happens before it comes to ECV. My granny delivered my dad breech apparently...

As for me, I think I'm around 10-12 DPO today. I tested on Wed, even though I'd promised myself to wait until xmas day. Dipped 2 ICs and one FRER. All neg. But I'd only have been 8-10 DPO then. I will test again tomorrow morning. I'm feeling really shitty to be honest - sore tum since yesterday, and diarrhoea, but I think that's more a surplus of Christmas nights out to be honest.

Just wondering what you all did about having a drink when you were in 2ww? With DD1 and 2 pregnancies, I didn't drink at all throughout the pregnancy, but I can't remember what I did in 2ww, as I only ever had one month each time!

Nearly all ready for xmas here, just found the girls' stockings stashed from last year, and all but one parcel delivered - and that's for DD2, and she won't know any better if it's late!

Hope you're all well, and SO hope I can come on here tomorrow morning and post a BFP, but I'll come and update you anyway  x


----------



## NuKe

ooooooooh good luck holywood! we are over the moon at being team pink!

all ready for xmas here too, everythings arrived and wrapped, just need to pick up the turkey and fresh veg tomorrow!


----------



## holywoodmum

Last present arrived! Royal Mail have been to our house 3 times today... What efficiency!


----------



## NuKe

thats fab! i remember last year i was SHITTING myself because loads hadn't arrived, then on xmas eve the postie arrived with the lot!


----------



## MajellaG

Aye Tiggertea!! :happydance:


----------



## Wyntir

Yay tiggertea! team blue :) 

One of my presents for hubby hasn't turned up yet, I don't think it will arrive til after christmas, it wasn't shipped til only a few days ago.


----------



## holywoodmum

Best present of all, this morning's tests...


Spoiler
https://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo179/holywoodmum/IMAG0144-1.jpg
:bfp: :happydance: got my BFP!

No mention on FB please...


----------



## NuKe

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::wohoo::dance:


----------



## tiggertea

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! Congrats! :dance:


----------



## holywoodmum

Thank you ladies. I'm made up :) i'd counselled myself to not let it rub off on xmas if it was bfn, never really thought I'd get that Xmas bfp! We've never been ones for telling anyone before scan before, not superstition, just a nice secret... But this time i feel like I wanna share it, don't think I will though. maybe my parents... I'll need there help even more now when dh moves to germany on 2 Jan!


----------



## NuKe

i can see it from both sides! wud be lovely to share on xmas day, but its still "early days". let us know whatever u decide! :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

random thought- how nice would it be to write it on a piece of paper and replace the jokes in your folks' crackers with it?!


----------



## Wyntir

Oh wow, thats a fab christmas present, congratulations! 

It doesn't matter how 'early days' it is, celebrate it!!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Love it Lindsay! Not sure i want my auntie and uncle to know too yet though!


----------



## NuKe

ahhh i getcha :wink:



MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Wyntir

Hope everyone had a fab christmas!!!


----------



## MajellaG

A belly full of Turkey, Ham & Roast Beef with all the trimings & a big 30 week old baby laying on top of that & recovering from a kindey infection = One uncomfortable mama on Christmas night, but well worth it!! So hurgry now, tempted to do it all over again!! :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm feeling starved right now. Had tea with girls at 5.30, but hungry again :( I didn't get the ravenous hunger til about 7 weeks last time!
Our two have been up and down in form for the last few days - guess it's the excitement of xmas, but C has been kicking up a storm with screaming, then sweet as pie the next minute - not like her :(


----------



## tiggertea

Ladies... have any of you used a TENS machine in labour before? Considering hiring one for use pre-hospital admission and wondered if any of you found it made a difference?


----------



## holywoodmum

I had one both times - I got one lent each time, from both the Royal and the Ulster - where are you delivering? I think I picked it up about week 37...
I used it with DD1, but didn't get it on soon enough to be effective. Didn't get the chance with DD2 as she came much quicker!
I have a non-maternity one at home though which I found very effective for backache through 2nd pregnancy. 
Definitely contact parentcraft or physio at whatever hospital you are using to find out if you can borrow one :)


----------



## tiggertea

I'll be in Craigavon. They'll not talk with me about anything since I opted for private care so may ask the consultant if he can get hold of one from there. For the sake of £24 though I'd be happy enough to hire it elsewhere and save the hassle. :lol:


----------



## NuKe

I'm going for TENS this time i think too! def hiring one!


----------



## holywoodmum

I didnt realise it was so cheap!


----------



## LunaBean

How soon can u start using them? My back has been so sore this past while and seems to be getting worse!


----------



## tiggertea

https://www.birthease.co.uk/birthease_shop/Elle-TENs-Machine-Hire.shtml

this company comes highly recommended. :)

No idea liz, though you wouldn't want the labour one just yet!


----------



## holywoodmum

I used my non maternity tens 16-18 weeks with DD2...


----------



## Miss Duke

Hope everyone had a fab xmas!!!

Holywoodmum, so sorry I missed this..... HUGE congrats! x

Tigger, I am also a Tens fan, I am meant to be hiring one from the Ulster, 2nd on the waiting list so just have to wait and see if theres one available on time! Eeeekkk starting to wish I had paid for one to be honest!

BUT, I had mw yday and baby is still breech :-( Booked in for ECV next week so feel in limbo til then, to see if it works. I know I keep moaning about it , nad goodness knows things could be much worse, but it is driving me mad waiting. Should have had ECV 37-38 weeks but clinics weren't on due to xmas, so its just bad timing lol. Baby is still measuring small tho so does still have plenty of room to turn apparently which is promising. In the meantime I will be crawling round the floor!

Anyone know much about the ECV?


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: I don't know much about if Miss Duke, but didn't want to read and run!

I'm getting a TENS for free! My friend from March Mums bought hers so is sending it to me! All I need to get are new pads :dance:


----------



## NuKe

Miss Duke :hugs: I really hope baby turns before the ECV!


----------



## holywoodmum

Nope, I know nothing about ecv either... Still time to turn I guess! Turn Baby Duke!


----------



## EmyDra

Some people say the ECV is awful and others that it's not too bad.

Some places let you deliver your second child breech - the risks aren't as bad for 2nd timers apparently. My brother was born breech with no problems :)

Are they wanting to do a section if they can't turn bubs?


----------



## Miss Duke

Thanks guys!

Tigger, the physio dept rang just after I posted lol, so I went and collected it earlier, very pleased I have it ready! Thats fab you are getting one free, it really is great, if nothing else it distracts you nicely from whats going on!

Emy, they will consider me for a vaginal breech birth. Its very 'medicalised', the mw said they would want me to have an epidural and constant monitoring - partly in case a section is needed suddenly and partly because she said its really important you don't push until you are told, since the head is bigger than the bum, the bum can come out before fully dilated and then the head can get stuck. So the epi stops you feeling the need to push too soon apparently. She kept calling it 'an ssisted breech birth' rather than a natural, and said theres been a few at the Ulster lately due to undiagnosed breech babies - its not something that usually happens planned, most people opt for a section she says. Obviously if I went into labour myself, theres every chance there wouldn't be time for all that, especially going by how quick my other 2 labours were!
But you are right, she said they wouldn't consider it if it was my 1st, but thanks to it being my third theres more options  

Sorry for the essay! I need to stop moaning, I know its not a big deal in the grand scheme of things, but the thought of a section TERRIFIES me, especially when I will have 3 kiddies to look after!


----------



## holywoodmum

ok, do i'be poas every day since bfp on sat, and I'm 4+3 now... anyway, this morning I. dipped two different ICs in same wee. one a nice dark bfp within one minute, the other a barely there line... So i held my pee and tested again.... Same two types of IC and a frer. Frer test line really dark and showed before control line, one ic +be, the other bfn - it's msking me really paranoid. Same brand IC gave bfp yesterday...
the pic is second lot of tests...
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PVd4pjUMZN0/TvyoGLwFOwI/AAAAAAAAAaE/7BQd5keejXI/s1600/IMAG0184-751679.jpg
Just looking for some reassurance!


----------



## tiggertea

Faulty batch of cheapies, or not so sensitive cheapies. There's no denying those other lines! :hugs:


----------



## EmyDra

Get a digi Lucy and put your mind at ease :hugs:

Miss Duke don't apoligise :), and yes I'd thought it would be more like that, Controlled breech birth. At least you have the options, but really hoping baby shifts around for you.


----------



## holywoodmum

I have a digi left... Tomorrow maybe :) i'd forgotten how paranoia inducing this early stage of pregnancy is when there are no symptoms...


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs:


----------



## NuKe

if you're still getting strong :bfp:s I'd say it was a faulty batch of ICs! If you were having a chemical you wouldn't be getting that :hugs:


----------



## EmyDra

You do get paranoid, even though you know these things. 2 lines on a stick is such a hard thing to believe as 'evidence' that there really is a little thing growing inside you :)
And when the only evidence you have seems unreilable you do worry.


----------



## holywoodmum

Cheers guys. I did another digi and still got my 2-3 so i guess i should try and quit worrying... What will be will be, not a lot I can do to change things one way or another...


----------



## NuKe

don't worry!! if ur still getting positives you're definitely preggers hun! i know it's a bummer with the weird working days and stuff, but perhaps make a gp appointment for a blood test?


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm just about to call gp. But I doubt they'll do bloods. they never even confirmed with a urine test last two times!


----------



## NuKe

:( 

i honestly don't think you have anything to worry about hun!


----------



## EmyDra

So holywoodmum, you said you were telling your family tonight on the other thread which I'm going to lay low in lol

Do you have siblings with families and your OH too? Do they all have 2 kids each? :s is that the done thing?


----------



## holywoodmum

DH and i are both one of two siblings... as are my mum, his mum, his dad... There re no other grandchildren yet... Dunno, I feel like a naughty school girl somehow!


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

Well, told my folks. Mum said she'd been wondering! Both seem v pleased :)


----------



## Wyntir

Congratulations :)


----------



## NuKe

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww glad they're happy hun! :hugs:


----------



## Wyntir

Since yesterday I have acquired a pain on my right very low back, maybe my tailbone or that area. But only felt on right hip. Moving my right leg affects it. If I sit or am lying its ok, but once I get up its sore. Though If i get walking for awhile its fine again. Bloody annoying


----------



## NuKe

:hugs:


----------



## Miss Duke

Happy new year everyone! x


----------



## NuKe

yes, Happy New Year all you smexy ladies!!


----------



## tiggertea

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

I went shopping today. Nothing worth looking at in the sales. 'cept a handbag, which I bought. Also got pretty much everything I need for baby's arrival (and a new changing bag... oops!) because I'm getting more convinced every day that I'm not going to make it another 2 months. (Consultant is even starting my weekly appts 2 weeks early which has just intensified that feeling!)


----------



## MajellaG

Happy New Year Everyone!!
What a year it will be will all the new arrivals!!! :flower:


----------



## Miss Duke

Yeh, feels odd knowing I will soon be able to finally say 'my baby is due THIS year' lol. And THIS month! Less than 2 weeks til my due date!


----------



## NuKe

oooooooooooh not long to gooooooo!!!


----------



## LunaBean

I potentially only have 2 weeks to go..eek! All depends how much hes grown at my scan on thursday..the doc last month had told me maybe new years eve..so Im glad hes still in there! Im getting impatient now tho..its so hard to sleep!


----------



## NuKe

eeeeeeeeeee LIZ!! you're going to be a mummy soooooooooo soon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyntir

Babies this year! Woo!


----------



## NuKe

babies babies, sooooooo many babiessssss!! :dance:


----------



## tiggertea

Anyone fancy buying my silver cross halo? I want a new pram. :haha:


----------



## NuKe

https://www.silvercross.co.uk/outlet-store/halo-pushchair/ 

down to 125 debs!


----------



## tiggertea

Yup. I love it, but want a different one :rofl: just a wee notion... I'm sure it will wear off!


----------



## LunaBean

I hav a red quinny buzz and want a diff one too,lol.

It'll be some meet in the summer with the amount of babies due!


----------



## tiggertea

My actual newborn pram is the cosatto cabi, but don't want to get rid of it til I would get a new travel system :dohh: Mathew has informed me that he will not be impressed if I insist on yet another pram purchase, no matter how well I can justify it to myself! :haha: spoil sport!


----------



## NuKe

:haha: i have a red quinny buzz as well and I loooooooove it!


----------



## EmyDra

LOL Debbie!!!

Firstly at your bag purchases and secondly as your pram temptation ;) it's a hard life not being flithy rich and being able to swan in and have what you like eh? 

My house is now insanely full of toys...but the funny thing is, they are _boys_ toys. Lots of hammery things and vechicles, and tool sets! I'm screwed for space if I ever have a girl and have to fit in a dolls house and a play kitchen!


----------



## tiggertea

:haha: filthy rich! I WISH! Got a little tax refund and the sale handbag and changing bag wiped it out. Ah well. 

Working on the new pram idea. Went and had a play with the one I currently covet today and now want it even more :dohh: Husband says no. Considering divorce so he no longer has a say. :rofl:

So, if anyone wants a Cosatto Cabi complete travel system (Black and yellow) or Silver Cross Halo (Black Denim) feel free to enquire here! :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

what one are you after? See i got my micralite for DD1 and assuming it still functions baby 3 will use it too - I still love it!


----------



## tiggertea

I want the Silver Cross 3D in Rouge.


----------



## LaurGil

Happy new year ladies

Ooo what changing bag did you get ,I'm in love with the polka dot babymel one but its so expensive 

I have to get a new pram as DS is over four & I wasn't expecting to have any more children any time soon so his got chucked out 

I have my 20 wk scan on Wed & have decided for a number of reasons to find out what team we are on, DS is convinced its a boy & I kind of have that feeling as well 

xXX


----------



## Wyntir

How scary sounding was that wind last night! Things were flying everywhere, lamp posts were swaying and I thought our neighbours trees were gonna come crashing down. Thankfully now its calmed down, but the rain is on now.


----------



## holywoodmum

it's still bright and clear here at the minute, but wind still howling! Bizarrley I think it helped the girls sleep - white noise effect! I on the other hand was convinced a tree was coming through the window!


----------



## tiggertea

Got an owl print bag by Suzy Smith in TK Maxx. Can't find any pics online so shall post one later. Still keeping my OiOi giraffe tote though... a girl's gotta have options! :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

see i've never used anything but the boots freebie one - maybe I'll treat myself this third time round!


----------



## NuKe

I really want a Pink Lining bag! Can't justify the price tho, perhaps DH will take pity on me!

Woooooooooo for your scan Lauren!! Can't wait to hear which team you're on!!


----------



## NuKe

i think this is my favourite
https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/changing-bags/yummy-mummy/yummy-mummy-blue-lost-meadow-laminate


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm so naive I thought you meant a bag _with_ a pink lining!


----------



## tiggertea

LOVE the bag Linds! I justified my OiOi by saying It was my handbag for at least 2 years with baby 1, and another 2 years for baby 2. £90 divided by 4 years = 22.50/year. I easily spend more than that on bags and things under normal circumstances so in my little mind it made sense! :haha: I also said I would do without Xmas/B'day pressies if I got it. He held me to that one! No comment on the fact I've now got another bag - though not anywhere close to as expensive!


----------



## NuKe

:haha: @ both of you!!


----------



## tiggertea

I'm the queen of justifying unnecessary purchases. :smug:


----------



## NuKe

me too! only they're usually for poppy!


----------



## holywoodmum

Urgh - heartburn - how I wasn't looking forward to that starting - I didn't have it until 31+ weeks with C - was bad enough when it started at 7-8 weeks with B - but *5 weeks* - NO THANKS!!


----------



## LaurGil

I love owls cant wait to see it

Nuke a girl in the hair dressers had that channging bag today !!!! Its lovely 

Speaking of hairdressers they turned my hair yellow with ginger streaks & burned my scalp with toner have to go back tomorrow to get it fixed which is a pain in the ass but will hopefully break the up as scan isnt until 3.55pm 

Im feeling odd about it to be honest i still dont think it has sunk in that am pregnant again (as silly as that may sound) i think once i know the sex & get a name it will lol 

Heartburn is the devil !!!

Xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Burned scalp - ouch! Hope they do a better job of fixing it! Enjoy your scan :)


----------



## fairytoes

Hi

Could you add me to your list for TTC in 2012. Hopefully will be able to repost with my BFP.:flower:


----------



## EmyDra

I want a BFP!! But so far I haven't ovulated, so I don't think it'll be anytime soon. I could be CD15/16 rather than 19?

Hi Fairytoes! Are you trying for your first or second (or more)? roughly whereabouts in NI are you and how long have you been TTC etc :)


----------



## MajellaG

Welcome fairytoes! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

Welcome fairytoes!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Fairytoes - good luck with your TTC - looking forward to your BFP soon!

Emy, Are you using OPKs? Maybe you ov and didn't realise? I thought I hadn't this month as I didn't get usual cramps, but still there was my BFP :)

As for me, think we may have sold our car :happydance: not quite the price we wanted, but better than we might have expected - so pleased - one big job off the list!


----------



## NuKe

thats brill!!! selling a car can be a stressful business!!

you may well have ov'd and not realised emma, i used to do 2/3 opks every single day and i have NEVER got a proper positive!


----------



## Samantha_

Hi fairytoes :flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

ImBack! God had no Internet as my contract was up. But today OH got me a late Xmas prezzie an iPhone so I'm able to get on now. So what have I missed any updates for front page? 

Iv my scan Friday :) hope your all well? Xx


----------



## NuKe

yep we have a new member Fairytoes! details on page 79!


----------



## holywoodmum

and I got my bfp :happydance: due in September :)


----------



## tiggertea

My bump is blue. :lol:


----------



## holywoodmum

i'm not coping v well with OBEM tonight - tears streaming


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks. Hollywoodmum that's fantastic congrats I bet Your over the moon.lovely tigger 1 of each perfect . X oh welcome newbie :) x


----------



## holywoodmum

Yeah chuffed to bits, found out on Xmas eve :)


----------



## sharon0302

My sudden onslaught of morning sickness seems to have calmed down:thumbup: OMG what a relief!


----------



## YoungNImum

Great I'll update front page soon as I can. So it's tigger boy nuke girly and Hollywoodmum due sept and fairyToes newbie ttc anything els? X

Only 1 more sleep till our scan we had a convo last night and we are going to ask gender, altho they widnt tell us with Eva so reckon it's gonna be same thing Tomoz tbh. X


----------



## sharon0302

keep us posted on what they say- mine is following week and would like to know what the attitude is to giving hints! Although we do have our 4d booked for Feb so will be finding out then anyway!


----------



## EmyDra

Very excited for you Courtney :)! Hope you do get to find out, I'm sure it will be nice to have had both experiences. Sure, if you have another one you can choose what you perfered ;) hehehe!

I'm offically TTC now if that hasn't been added to front. My cycle is all over the place and ovulation sticks are giving me no luck. I think I've started my 2WW today, certainly reckon I'll ovulate in the next few days if I haven't today. 

Excited :D

Yes - Linds and Lucy, I've been peeing away on them and no pos and now I've actually ran out haha! Think I'm more likely to be CD 17 today which makes more sense, BDed yesterday and will be doing friday too. Another girl whose journal I stalk had no pos on the ICs OR the smiley digis and still got BFP so I'm not disappointed. :)


----------



## NuKe

any update courtney?!?! i am saying team :pink:


----------



## EmyDra

I can't help but think :pink: too, so you're about 90% likely to have a boy! :rofl:


----------



## brezzer

hello ladies i am youngNimum'S twin sister. congrats to you all:happydance: .
Just to let you all know my and YoungNImum have started a page on facebook for all you due in 2012 already people on it and some really good things on it.. feel free to join the link is.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/home.php?sk=group_122123637907042&notif_t=group_activity

dont no if that will come up but if yous cant find it search Vicky floyd and either message me or add me as i friend and ill be more than happy to add you all. Look forward to hearing from yous, come on over and ge chatting. 
Thanks xx:thumbup:


----------



## brezzer

I think we gonna get another :blue: :crib:


----------



## holywoodmum

Have a nice scan!


----------



## Wyntir

Got a letter just now from the health visitor, she is coming on 21st feb for a visit. Whats this for? I'm guessing its gonna be the same one that comes out after baby is born.


----------



## tiggertea

The MW down here usually makes a pre-birth visit to the house, maybe in your area it's the HV? 
They didn't get the chance to come and see me coz Abbie came early! :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

Neither came to see me...


----------



## holywoodmum

Neither came to see me... Just to see if you'be any questions i guess?


----------



## EmyDra

No one ever came to my house before he was born. Maybe they are checking if it's clean and tidy ;)


----------



## Wyntir

EmyDra said:


> No one ever came to my house before he was born. Maybe they are checking if it's clean and tidy ;)

Hehe no worries there, nesting has kicked in well and truly, even the dog is scared to linger too long in one spot. :haha:


----------



## NuKe

Wyntir said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> No one ever came to my house before he was born. Maybe they are checking if it's clean and tidy ;)
> 
> Hehe no worries there, nesting has kicked in well and truly, even the dog is scared to linger too long in one spot. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: im interested- do u think ur dog knows ur preggers?? one of my parents, sasha, never left my side when i was pregnant with poppy and in their house! just sat beside me with her head resting on my knee allllll the time.

ive got a home visit in the near future too, but am almost 100% positive that's because im planning a HB!


----------



## tiggertea

My dog was and is like that too Linds.


----------



## NuKe

it's amazing isn't it! they can probably smell it. and by "it" i mean my vagina.


----------



## EmyDra

Ewww

But probably true. My parents dogs were just confused that they couldn't get onto my lap but weren't anymore clingy than usual (they are clingy dogs).


----------



## NuKe

seriously, when I get undressed all I can smell is vagina!! Not a bad smell or anything, and I wash me bits every day, I just smell like sex all the time! lol!


----------



## Wyntir

lol Lovely. 

My dog is the complete opposite, she has went from being a nice calm dog to being quite hyper.


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: Linds!


----------



## Miss Duke

Quick update from me, went into labour on Wednesday, all very quick in the end so managed a vaginal breech birth! Was in theatre though has been prepped for section, but she had other ideas lol! Was so happy to avoid section, had cried from the minute I was told I was needing one right until she was born!

However she was tiny......5 lb 1oz, and shes been in SCBU since, I have just nipped home and am heading back to stay with her tonight, we will hopefully be home tomorrow though.

Will update properly then, hope everyones well xxx


----------



## tiggertea

Eeek! Congrats Miss Duke! Glad all is ok. :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

omg WHAT an update!!! was not expecting that!!! Thanks for updating us Miss Duke! And WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO for vaginal birth!!! :thumbup: I hope all is well and she's allowed home tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

Wow congratulations miss duke! And nice work on vaginal breech delivery! Do you have a name yet? Hope you're all home soon x


----------



## MajellaG

Congrats Miss Duke - well done you!! :flower:


----------



## MajellaG

EmyDra said:


> .Yes - Linds and Lucy, I've been peeing away on them and no pos and now I've actually ran out haha! Think I'm more likely to be CD 17 today which makes more sense, BDed yesterday and will be doing friday too. Another girl whose journal I stalk had no pos on the ICs OR the smiley digis and still got BFP so I'm not disappointed. :)

EmyDra - I was the same never got a smiley on the clearblue digi. They say you need two lines on the IC that is the same colour or darker test line to be positive - personally I went on the lines a line principle. I saved mine every day & when the line gradually started to appear we dtd & it worked!!
Mite I say as well this text book notion of you ovulate 10 - 14 day b4 your peroid is not true - for me anyway - I ov'd more like 4-6 days b4 mine is due!! :shrug:



NuKe said:


> it's amazing isn't it! they can probably smell it. and by "it" i mean my vagina.

I'm :rofl: at how you put things nuke but actually you may have a point. I have a cat that likes to sit on my knee ALOT & looks up at me & licks his lips - my DH is convinced that he can smell my leaky booby milk!! :wacko:


----------



## NuKe

my kitty used to knead and suckle at my boobs all the time!

I'm just going to add here that i was actually wearing clothes when this happened, she liked doing it to my furry dressing gown the most.



...i don't breastfeed felines.


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl:


----------



## MajellaG

They love those fluffy dressing gowns. I have a cat that just melts when his paws touches it!!


----------



## LunaBean

Wow Miss Duke..congrats!! 

Oh crap...that means Im next... :s


----------



## NuKe

i would have these wee wet patches wer she wud suckle at it :haha:

Yp liz ur up next!!! (in theory!)


----------



## MajellaG

The Fluffy Dressing Gown Brigade!!
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n532/majellagraham/SP_A0216.jpghttps://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n532/majellagraham/IMG0041A.jpghttps://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n532/majellagraham/22052011063.jpghttps://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n532/majellagraham/22022011050-1.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

I've been known to queue jump in the past. :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

Took this days ago and forgot to post. :dohh: ah well, got there eventually. 

My new change bag:

https://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t353/linkables/38390c31.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

Please excuse the towels/bags etc in the background... We have a hotpress come storage cupboard and that is currently housing all the baby things.


----------



## holywoodmum

It's a good plan to have one place to stash everything though!


----------



## EmyDra

NuKe said:


> my kitty used to knead and suckle at my boobs all the time!
> 
> I'm just going to add here that i was actually wearing clothes when this happened, she liked doing it to my furry dressing gown the most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...i don't breastfeed felines.

On The Human Planet last year there were two episodes which involved cross-species feeding. Women in the jungle that were killing monkeys to eat then breastfeeding their orphaned babies 

And somewhere that looked like India where women were breastfeeding abandoned deer-type things, like gazels. And it was huge! And it was guzzeling and just...why?!


----------



## NuKe

that's just.... well, weird to me because I'm from the western world but I'm sure our ancestors did it too!

GORGEOUS bag debs!! hope ur feeling better hun :hugs: missed u today!

Silas' birthday party was funnnnnnnnnn!!!!! I was on a bouncy castle :smug:

again, thankyou so much for inviting us emma!


----------



## tiggertea

Gutted I missed it. :( My bloody luck to take a turn the one day I have something nice planned! Hope someone was taking plenty of pics?
I've been told to rest 'til I feel better... even if that is until I give birth. Meh!

Got M to get all the "newborn" and "labour/hospital" things out of the attic so have a load of lovely baby whites on at the mo. Er, yeah, that's my version of resting.... :blush:

On that note... what the hell do I need to pack?!


----------



## EmyDra

Thanks for telling me though Debs, I had two other people not turn up who actually have my number! One I realised at the party but when I got home my brain went 'Hang on a sec - where was suchandsuch!". And they are both IRL friends who live in Lisburn and who I see regularly!

So at least I knew you weren't coming :p, its a long way for you anyway and training with Abbie whilst pregnant wouldn't have been fun.

Thanks for coming Linds :D I feel kinda stunned/shellshocked by the whole thing!


----------



## NuKe

i want pics!! my stupid camera was dead and i didnt realise until i was packing poppy's stuff up to leave :(

debs, things i had in my hospital bag that i actually NEEDED...

breastpads
maternity pads
5 pack of cheap black knickers (HATE those disposable *******s)
spare jammies X 2
phone charger!!!
clothes for baby both in hospital and "going home", hat, mitts etc
blanket for baby
nappies
slippers
spare socks
going home clothes for you
*hand sanitiser*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmyDra

NuKe said:


> i want pics!! my stupid camera was dead and i didnt realise until i was packing poppy's stuff up to leave :(
> 
> debs, things i had in my hospital bag that i actually NEEDED...
> 
> breastpads
> maternity pads
> 5 pack of cheap black knickers (HATE those disposable *******s)
> spare jammies X 2
> phone charger!!!
> clothes for baby both in hospital and "going home", hat, mitts etc
> blanket for baby
> nappies
> slippers
> spare socks
> going home clothes for you
> *hand sanitiser*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I took no pics at all :dohh:! Tried to get one of Poppy and Ellen on the seesaw and then just didn't seem to get a chance. Sam got some and probably the majority, and Silas' grandparents. 

To add to that list (it's a good list) I'll give you my fav thing ever. Quiled toilet paper. Oh it was heaven when I got home and realised I'd bought it by accident....compared to that horrible economy scratchy stuff on my delicate bits :(. I will be bringing a roll with me next time.
They supplied nappies at Lagan Valley and blankets. I bought so much daft stuff, like 10 bibs, that was a classic. wtf :dohh:...I didn't have a clue.
I had cheap black pants too, was the way to go.

edit: Your emphasis on hand santiser intrigues me. Was it not all over the ward?


----------



## YoungNImum

Congrats duke, well done for a natural birth. My friend had to get section Wednesday evening so when I was at my scan I nipped up to see them 2wks early he was 9lb 11oz monster baby! 

I hope she gets home to use soon, what did use name her? X


----------



## YoungNImum

I'm still team yellow! My scan went well now due 20th may back next month for another scan. I'll post scan pics ina bit x


----------



## YoungNImum

Emy I hope silas had a great day birthday wishs from me an Eva xxx


----------



## tiggertea

Linds you have pretty much mirrored my list. Thank you!

Craigavon supplied the blankets too, and gave me nappies as soon as I got to the ward coz it was the middle of the night and they said it would save me searching for them. :haha:

I have my big black knickers from last time. Those came out of the attic today too. :rofl: I had such trouble finding a pack of JUST black, I shall never forget it. My black primark pjs and labour nightie too. Good grief it's getting scary now.


----------



## holywoodmum

When B was born I had no clothes to fit her - I brought in newborn which did C for a week or two (she was 9lb3) but then B was 11lb0.5 and we had to leave her legs out of the baby gros cos they wouldn't do up! Needless to say, bigger clothes was the first thing anyone brought when they visited!
Snacks! Pack food :) although home from home was great with their wee open kitchen to help yourself to toast and biscuits :)


----------



## tiggertea

Post-birth tea and toast is the best meal on earth. Ever! :haha:

*Crosses legs at the thought of an 11lb baby being evicted* :shock: :argh:


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> i want pics!! my stupid camera was dead and i didnt realise until i was packing poppy's stuff up to leave :(
> 
> debs, things i had in my hospital bag that i actually NEEDED...
> 
> breastpads
> maternity pads
> 5 pack of cheap black knickers (HATE those disposable *******s)
> spare jammies X 2
> phone charger!!!
> clothes for baby both in hospital and "going home", hat, mitts etc
> blanket for baby
> nappies
> slippers
> spare socks
> going home clothes for you
> *hand sanitiser*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I took no pics at all :dohh:! Tried to get one of Poppy and Ellen on the seesaw and then just didn't seem to get a chance. Sam got some and probably the majority, and Silas' grandparents.
> 
> To add to that list (it's a good list) I'll give you my fav thing ever. Quiled toilet paper. Oh it was heaven when I got home and realised I'd bought it by accident....compared to that horrible economy scratchy stuff on my delicate bits :(. I will be bringing a roll with me next time.
> They supplied nappies at Lagan Valley and blankets. I bought so much daft stuff, like 10 bibs, that was a classic. wtf :dohh:...I didn't have a clue.
> I had cheap black pants too, was the way to go.
> 
> edit: Your emphasis on hand santiser intrigues me. Was it not all over the ward?Click to expand...

yes, but i was in an incredible amount of pain and I'm not normally a germaphobe, but I am incredibly paranoid about hospitals and MRSA etc... I was using it every 5 mins! 

I remember getting post-birth toast and juice but couldn't eat the toast!


----------



## YoungNImum

Eva was the opposite, newborn wouldn't fit, tiny baby wouldn't fit I just had to put socks over the dangly left over leg bits and rolled the sleeves up a few times. X


----------



## YoungNImum

I took 2 bites of toast and left the rest. Made up for it at breakfast tho. The home from home kitchen was great x


----------



## tiggertea

Oh I nommed my way through a couple of slices and 2 cups of tea :haha: Think it may have been the fact nothing more than water and ice cubes had crossed my lips for about 15 hours though.


----------



## YoungNImum

Mw went crazy cause I hadnt eating in 16hours when I was pushing she kept getting me to drink orange juice with 2-3tablespoons of sugar added. Id ov drank anything G&A made my mouth really dry. I think I was more tired than anything thing once I'd had bath all I wonted was cuddles and sleep, but I got visitors lol x


----------



## NuKe

jealous! i hadn't eaten in nearly 24 hours and they wouldn't even let me have my flavoured volvic i brought with me, made me have plain water!

the hospital food at the royal is lovely tho, and a very extensive menu! not that i managed much, think i ate about half an egg salad sandwich :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

I had my (early) lunch at home but Craigavon's policy is no food during labour (in del suite) so because we arrived before teatime I had nothing til after A was born :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

Eeek! 24hrs Linds?! That's crazy! I'm surprised you didn't eat plate and all at that rate!


----------



## NuKe

i think it was the adrenaline!! i hadn't had any dinner the night before, then waters broke at 5am and was in that much of a panic went to hosp and they wont let u eat in labour either!


----------



## LunaBean

Debbie there'll be no queue jumping here..Noahs getting his eviction notice..I cant sleep at all!! 12-6am is 'lets kick mummy in the ribs all night' time apparently! Least wen hes here I can feed him and he might sleep! 

Hope Silas had a good party..must be weird having a 1 year old now!

I keep unpacking and repacking my hosp bag..it was full of crap I didnt need..2 books even..like Id have time to read at all nevermind 2 :rofl:


----------



## Miss Duke

YoungNImum said:


> Congrats duke, well done for a natural birth. My friend had to get section Wednesday evening so when I was at my scan I nipped up to see them 2wks early he was 9lb 11oz monster baby!
> 
> I hope she gets home to use soon, what did use name her? X

I think I know who that was lol, I was in the ward with her the 1st night! Alice, by any chance?

We were in labour together lol.

Hope you are well xxx


----------



## Miss Duke

Thanks eveyone!

Her name is Cara. She is absolutely adorable, and doing really really well. Hoping to be getting her home tomorrow. I stayed at home last night in the end and hubby stayed at hospital, I have been there from 1st thing Tuesday morning and needed home to see my other 2 kiddies.

Heading in to see her soon xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Lovely name! Have the other two met her yet?


----------



## tiggertea

Hehe naughty Noah!


----------



## EmyDra

It was my pre-natal stay in which I best remember the food. I hadn't eaten anything in 48 hours and the two meals in the day before that were thrown up. 
They first gave me rich tea biscuits...I swear they tasted like heaven. And when I didn't get any pain or violent sickness they let me have their meals, I just remember eating the mash potato and wondering if anything could taste more delicious...

Same food post-birth and induction stay was pretty gross haha. But when I declined their food entirely they gave me a sandwich :), they would also provide endless toast, I was addicted to buttered toast after that for agggges


----------



## EmyDra

LunaBean said:


> Hope Silas had a good party..must be weird having a 1 year old now!

Ah, exactly what I said to Lindsay last feb when Poppy turned one. 12 months old seemed like forever away when he was 2 months old..now it's you saying it to me, and next year we'll all be saying it to you xD!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Miss Duke said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Congrats duke, well done for a natural birth. My friend had to get section Wednesday evening so when I was at my scan I nipped up to see them 2wks early he was 9lb 11oz monster baby!
> 
> I hope she gets home to use soon, what did use name her? X
> 
> I think I know who that was lol, I was in the ward with her the 1st night! Alice, by any chance?
> 
> We were in labour together lol.
> 
> Hope you are well xxxClick to expand...

Yea that's her lol love her name I'll add info to front page. What date did she enter the world 3rd? Hope she gets home soon. Can't wait to see pic! X


----------



## Wyntir

A little late on this but, tiggertea I love that bag! Its beautiful


----------



## tiggertea

£35 in TK Maxx :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

i may go to TK Maxx this avo...

gorgeous name miss duke, and thankyou for keeping us updated!!!!! Cara is a beautiful name, really cute!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Front page updated. If iv missed anything let me no :) bloody took me ages trying to figure it out on this iPhone! I think iv missed someone out blue bump an maybe change of due date? X


----------



## holywoodmum

Thanks for adding me to due dates :) according to lmp it's 3 Sept. But C and B were so late i don't want to fixate on that!


----------



## EmyDra

:) Oh I wouldn't have wanted to mess about with all that on an iPhone!

If I get a BFP this month i'll be Due on the 28th...again :dohh:! Of course it maybe adjusted, mine was adjusted from 26th to 28th before. 12 week scan sorts all that out.

Is it silly that I'm so excited about potentially being pregnant that I can't sleep :blush:? After a few months of trying does that go away? I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up, September really would be the best time for us with the Exception of Feb/March...but that means I'm preg over Christmas and I really don't want to do that again.

We laid awake in bed talking about pregnancy and birth and being parents again for hours the other night. Be so nice to have someone helping to keep me eating well and looking after myself during pregnancy and being as interested and excited as me! But he did warn me that I'll be asking for a turn with the baby all the time :).

He thinks I 'might not get sick this time' I Loled. I'm such a sicky person. I'll definately be sick again this time!


----------



## YoungNImum

Bloody nightmare lol but looks good now that it's been updated! Did silas enjoy his party? X


----------



## EmyDra

He was a maniac, crawling all over the place and shouting and being bounced on the bouncy castle and going down the slide. All the babies briefly congregated around a giant connect four and were messing around with the tokens, quite funny.

Did it work out for Eva to have the pony etc? Kids parties are so darn stressful to organise but it's so lovely to see all the little people running/crawling about having fun.


----------



## holywoodmum

Emy, I was like you, kinda hopeful that it would be first time again, as it had been for DD1 and 2. So for me it was totally galling to "fail" the first month. I really hard to work hard not to berate myself for a so called "failure" as it wasn't any failure it just wasn't the right month. Saying that, I'm very glad it worked month two, as I don't know how much longer I could have kept up the enforced positivity. I think it's really food that you're feeling so positive about it - and to be able to talk about it too is brilliant :)


----------



## YoungNImum

The pony didnt happen due to fact the owners other racehorse got knocked down by a range rover a few days before the party, so I didn't won't to add more stress or worry to his week. she had a nice day tho and I got a banging headache at the end! My sisters thought it was a babysitting day 2 where at work so I had 4 kids till 9 the party was ment to be over at 4! Stress was not the word! Glad Eva enjoyed her day tho :) x


----------



## NuKe

that excitedness NEVER goes away emma! :nope:

you never know it might be different! even with the same daddy, both my pregnancies have been polar opposites!


----------



## EmyDra

Aww, sorry to hear about their racehorse - I understand not wanting to bother them. As long as you had a goodtime and the birthday girl enjoyed herself. Have you had your year check yet? Whats her weight/height?

I had a feeling that might be the case, must be so hard for the LTTTC crowd :(. 
We have both had kids I guess so you'd think there shouldn't be a problem, which is nice to know, although he didn't really smoke when Lucie was born and now he does so that may have an affect. He's cut down from 10-12 a day to 4-5 in the time weve been together, he really made an effort in Oct when my period was so late he assumed I was preg! And so far he's kept it up :)
One of my instantly-sick triggers last time was any hint of cigerette smoke so we'll see how that goes.

I'm hoping the different fathers means I get to have a baby with hair and of a reasonable size this time. Both of those things we've blamed on Matthew's family :haha: All her babies were so big, and she is so small!!! Im joking really though, I'd take another 10lbs bauldy anyday, epeically is he/she was as lovely as my firstborn :)


----------



## NuKe

Silas's baldyness is ADORABLE!!! I think he'd look a bit weird with hair now, I can only imagine him bald! :haha: Even on the way home Barry was saying how "stunning" he is! <--- direct quote!


----------



## YoungNImum

EmyDra said:


> Aww, sorry to hear about their racehorse - I understand not wanting to bother them. As long as you had a goodtime and the birthday girl enjoyed herself. Have you had your year check yet? Whats her weight/height?
> 
> I had a feeling that might be the case, must be so hard for the LTTTC crowd :(.
> We have both had kids I guess so you'd think there shouldn't be a problem, which is nice to know, although he didn't really smoke when Lucie was born and now he does so that may have an affect. He's cut down from 10-12 a day to 4-5 in the time weve been together, he really made an effort in Oct when my period was so late he assumed I was preg! And so far he's kept it up :)
> One of my instantly-sick triggers last time was any hint of cigerette smoke so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> I'm hoping the different fathers means I get to have a baby with hair and of a reasonable size this time. Both of those things we've blamed on Matthew's family :haha: All her babies were so big, and she is so small!!! Im joking really though, I'd take another 10lbs bauldy anyday, epeically is he/she was as lovely as my firstborn :)

Yea at her 1 year review she was 21lb 3oz and 2 1/2ft tall. She couldn't get her injection cause she hada cold. Silas pulls of the bauldy look honestly he's a very cute baby boy. Ino it's terrible but oh's sisters son is 8 days older than Eva, but he's a funny looking wee character. X


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl:


----------



## holywoodmum

I'd forgotten how exhausting early pregnancy can be!! I'm sure it's exacerbated by having the two terrors on my own. thankfully they haven't been too awful for me, but just the day to day full-on-ness of it is hard work. 
Roll on next weekend - I'd better get at least one lie in! We are off the rugby on Friday night and if DH chooses to drink, I'm still making him get up on Saturday, he's had child-un-interrupted sleep for 2 weeks by then!


----------



## NuKe

first tri has always been the hardest for me! it is just EXHAUSTING. i dont know how id have coped those first few weeks without MIL down the road! wont be for much longer :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

I was due 21 jan but had to have. An emerg c section due to pre eclampsia and had my boys 8 dec 7 weeks early. Oliver & Will :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations spellfairy!


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats spell! Hope you are all well?


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats! How are they doing?

1st tri was definately the most stressful for me..with the constant bleeding/hospital admissions and thinking I was losing him everyday..1st and 2nd for sickness that was all day everyday til about 27 weeks..and 3rd tri for sleeplessness! I was never a good sleeper..but still being awake at 6am is getting abit tiresome!

BUT in saying that..Im sooo grateful to be pregnant and have a (hopefully) healthy baby in a few weeks!


----------



## YoungNImum

spellfairy said:


> I was due 21 jan but had to have. An emerg c section due to pre eclampsia and had my boys 8 dec 7 weeks early. Oliver & Will :)

Congrats how are they both doing? I'll update front page, I posted on your wall yesterday to see how things went x


----------



## NuKe

huge congrats spellfairy!! :D


----------



## MajellaG

Congratulations spellfairy!! :flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

Luna your next! :) x


----------



## NuKe

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK CAN'T WAIT!!! Liz I am beyond excited for you!


----------



## EmyDra

NuKe said:


> Silas's baldyness is ADORABLE!!! I think he'd look a bit weird with hair now, I can only imagine him bald! :haha: Even on the way home Barry was saying how "stunning" he is! <--- direct quote!

Aw proud mummy moment :). I suppose it just annoys me when I get old ladies (the main culprits) coming up to me (usually in cafes when he's tucking in) saying that "He's lovely and he doesn't have a hair on his head!". Well, actually yes, he does, the whole back of head is covered it's just white blonde! And very lightly covered and soft.
And the first question I get asked when talking to friends who live further away is 'Has he got any hair yet?'. :haha: it's like, a part of him I still don't know anything about and my patience doesn't last forever. I also can't imagine him with hair.
Think it would be less nice if he was a girl, that maybe a bit sad.

Massive congratulations Spellfairy! Hope you are all doing well. Were they identicle or fracternal twins? (have I got my terminology right there?)

First tri is so hard for so many reasons. I first felt bloated, then sick, exhausted, needed to pee all the time (that left me for 2nd tri and came back in the 3rd) and on top of that you do have the worry of not being reassured that everything is ok. I wasn't really able to relax about things until the 2nd tri and that's coming from somebody who didn't have any previous losses. 

Liz, you are just going to love it!!! Feel so priviledged to have got to follow your journey so far, it's been anything but easy. You're going to be a fab mum and Noah is going to be adored x


----------



## NuKe

^couldn't have said it any better myself! if anyone ever deserved to be a mummy it's liz!


----------



## YoungNImum

Emma how'd Silas's review go? X


----------



## EmyDra

NuKe said:


> ^couldn't have said it any better myself! if anyone ever deserved to be a mummy it's liz!

:thumbup:

Review is on friday, I predict a very similar weight to Eva but have no idea!


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah ryt, I think they where pretty close last time I posted her weight, and to think there was such a huge gap between there birth weights :0 x


----------



## Reno

Sorry if i'm jumping in at the middle of a conversation but I just had to share with you NI ladies! As the Ulster hospital didnt gives us any clues to our LO's gender at the 20w scan, we just had to find out! Most people have only heard of private scans at 3fivetwo on the Lisburn Road (£200+ for a 3D scan and I think we were quoted £140 for a 2D gender scan), but we didnt have that kind of money sitting around! We went to Balmoral Healthcare on the Malone Road, they offered a Babybond 2D Gender Scan for £80 (and 3D scans from £140)! We had a fantastic experience there, lovely staff, quick to get an appointment and they even offered us a free 4D scan there and then! We had about 12 scan pics printed and put in a wee gift bag, and we paid an extra £10 to have all the scan pics on disc, which included about 10 4D ones! We had a lovely half hour or so with comfy pillows on the bed/chair where I laid down, warmed ultrasound gel and a large monitor infront of us to see everything, and we didnt have to crick our necks to look at the sonographers monitor! 

So, just incase anyone is thinking about a gender/4d scan - I would fully recommend this place! I hope we'll be able to go back in about 10 weeks for another wee peek at our baby boy! :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks Reno. My friend got a gender scan for both her sons, £90 and she got free 3d scan pics both times. Congrats on havin a boy :) any names yet? X


----------



## LaurGil

Sorry ive had no internet in the house 

Got scan on the 4th Jan and we are team BLUE ,we werent planning on finding out but it was hard to miss his wilbert HaHa so we got it confirmed also now due on the 16th May 

yay for a boy Reno

I cant believe there is 3 babies here already its going to fly in for us all I bet 

Love the bag its beautiful was it from TKmax ?

Im not sure if i should take newborn babygrows or 0-3 or a few of each ?

Xxx


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw fantatic another blue bump :) I'll update front page, he got a name yet? X


----------



## NuKe

u def need newborn size lauren!! poppy was very long and 0-3 still drowned her for like the first few weeks! i actually ended up going out to buy some early baby as the newborn size were even massive!


----------



## tiggertea

Yep bag was from tk maxx!

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## YoungNImum

I'd say newborn aswell I took 4 and 4 sleepsuits. None of them would fit her tho, we hada stop and get loads of tiny baby stuff before we got home from hospital, and even they where still on the big side x


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> I'd say newborn aswell I took 4 and 4 sleepsuits. None of them would fit her tho, we hada stop and get loads of tiny baby stuff before we got home from hospital, and even they where still on the big side x

they are sooo big eh?


----------



## YoungNImum

I think it was mainly because she was so small. When I went to see my friend and her son on Friday Ida buy 0-3 I wonted something he'd get plenty of wear out of with him being 9lb 11oz x


----------



## NuKe

for pressies i normally buy 3-6 because we got LOADS of clothes as pressies but in my experience ppl either buy 0-3 so u can use it straight away, or if they want to get a bigger size they generally go for 6-9 or bigger! that's what happened with us anyway :D


----------



## EmyDra

Newborn was tight but managed to get a little bit of wear out of the stuff! Up to 1 month was the size I found that fitted him best for the first, well, month!


LOL Lindsay - 90% of the presents I got were 3-6! Bought most of the 6-9 and 9-12 wardrobe myself!


----------



## holywoodmum

Thanks for the info on the scan place Reno :)


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> Newborn was tight but managed to get a little bit of wear out of the stuff! Up to 1 month was the size I found that fitted him best for the first, well, month!
> 
> 
> LOL Lindsay - 90% of the presents I got were 3-6! Bought most of the 6-9 and 9-12 wardrobe myself!

that's so funny!


----------



## LaurGil

Thanks ladies I will deffo just stick to newborn stuff

Does anyone else feel a bit clueless this time round my son is just over 4 & so much seems to have changed from I had him 

He does have a name its supposed to be a secret until he is born but i dont mind sharing with you ladies his name is going to be Evan surname is Simpson 

i dont know if its boredom or what but i have not stopped eating today ,i mean like a whole packet of shortbread in one go LoL


----------



## Wyntir

^Lovely name.

Spellfairy congrats on boys!

I feel like i've hayfever, which obviously its way to early in the year for, but thats what it feels like


----------



## MajellaG

Hi Reno - thanks for your info on the scans. Saw your documentry on C4 - well done you, your wedding was beautiful!! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

im interested as to what has changed lauren! what kind of stuff?

evan is a gorge name!


----------



## LaurGil

Two of my close friends just had babies in the mater in November & there is quite a few wee things that are differant from when i had Jack 

You have to bring the baby with you in to the toilet or shower room 

They dont like you to swaddle the baby

The way you make the bottles up is differant 

They tell you to put socks on under the sleepsuits with feet 

Your allowed baby wipes in the hospital now it was just cotton wool & water with jack lol

i just felt like right this is my second baby i know what am doing only to be told no its all changed has made me feel a bit uneasy 

Xxx


----------



## NuKe

LaurGil said:


> Two of my close friends just had babies in the mater in November & there is quite a few wee things that are differant from when i had Jack
> 
> You have to bring the baby with you in to the toilet or shower room
> 
> They dont like you to swaddle the baby
> 
> The way you make the bottles up is differant
> 
> They tell you to put socks on under the sleepsuits with feet
> 
> Your allowed baby wipes in the hospital now it was just cotton wool & water with jack lol
> 
> i just felt like right this is my second baby i know what am doing only to be told no its all changed has made me feel a bit uneasy
> 
> Xxx

i used the royal and NONE of those things applied! except the wipes, i cant imagine them confiscating them... though i used cotton wool and water anyway!

although... i didn't make up any bottles in hospital so i dont know if that's changed or not. i was bfing.




ETA: GOD i hope i can tough out bfing this time, still feel guilty over giving poppy second best, don't think ill ever get over that :cry:


----------



## LaurGil

None of them applied when i had jack ,they are not major things apart from taking the baby into a hospital toilet that is soooooo gross ,im just going to stick to what i know in regards to bottles etc as Jack is fit & healthy xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Lindsay I'm the opposite bf C for 9 mo only managed 3 weeks with b :( guilt.

Laura, taking the baby everywhere is a security thing, we were told that at ulster too...


----------



## NuKe

the guilt really is all-consuming! I am DESPERATE to stick it out this time... The few days i did do it were wonderful, i loved the feeling that my body was nurishing her and i felt sooo close to her. The bond was unreal. I think stopping was the main factor in me developing PND!


----------



## YoungNImum

Lovely name you don't hear Evan much.
I wasn't out of my room when I'd Eva as Ida toilet an bath/shower in my room, went out the room once and that was to get orange juice from fridge but oh was still in room, and oh went with her when getting her check because my lunch just came and the lady told me to stay and enjoy it, it was rank tho lol they never told me I'd to take her everywhere with me, I asked could I go home because I wonted us to be home for Xmas the next day, they had no problem with that. I used cotton wool and warm water for a good while. And bottles I made fresh everytime.
OH keeps saying he likes the name Barnaby he mentioned it to his mum and she said we couldn't call it that because it would get Barnaby bear! Excuse me! 
X


----------



## NuKe

I like Barnaby! Goes v well with ur surname too :thumbup:

nobody told me I'd to take Poppy everywhere :shrug: I wasn't allowed to leave until I'd peed a certain volume though as my epidural had failed. So I had to keep going to the loo and pishing into a measuring jug and writing it down, Poppy slept for 6 hrs straight the first night and no WAY was I wheeling her about all fricking night to wake her up. GOD I CANNOT WAIT TO HAVE A HOMEBIRTH. Gonna be sooooooo much better.


----------



## YoungNImum

I think I'd be to scared to have a homebirth, is anyone els staying team yellow?
Oh well once again the picking of names is a competition to her because me an her daughter pregnant same time again! X


----------



## NuKe

why too scared court?


----------



## YoungNImum

Not sure really, just I'd like to be at hospital again I'd feel more secure. Plus no one I knew till last year ever hada homebirth. I think it's fantastic that women choose a homebirth doing it all in your own surroundings and comforts must be great! X


----------



## EmyDra

LaurGil said:


> Two of my close friends just had babies in the mater in November & there is quite a few wee things that are differant from when i had Jack
> 
> You have to bring the baby with you in to the toilet or shower room
> 
> They dont like you to swaddle the baby
> 
> The way you make the bottles up is differant
> 
> They tell you to put socks on under the sleepsuits with feet
> 
> Your allowed baby wipes in the hospital now it was just cotton wool & water with jack lol
> 
> i just felt like right this is my second baby i know what am doing only to be told no its all changed has made me feel a bit uneasy
> 
> Xxx


I think a lot of it is down to the induvidual midwife. I heard one telling a couple not to swaddle their baby and another recommending it :shrug:, same thing with the socks I imagine. It's up to you, just the midwives personal opinion.

I had to bring Silas everywhere with me, however if the midwives weren't busy you could wheel the fishtank over to them and they'd look after the baby whilst you went to the loo or had a quick shower. Depends what the staffing is like I guess, but offically you had to take the baby everywhere with you.

Aren't the bottles like just a readymade thing with a teat? Just screw the top on? 

Awww Lindsay, try not to put too much pressure on yourself this time because you feel guilty. Just go with the flow, you're such a brilliant Mummy and Poppy is crazy and happy. Wish I could say/do something to shift that guilt, it's just not something you deserve to have to feel :hugs:

Northern Ireland has one of the lowest BF rates in the world. I have loads of admiration for anyone who comes from a bottle-feeding background themselves (parents and in-laws) and decides to breastfeed - it's one heck of a leap of faith. It's a lot easier when you know your Mum did it herself and you are supported that way x


----------



## NuKe

I understand. My mum's of the same opinion, despite being born at home herself! She's said her piece though and has promised no more lectures. When my EDD gets closer though, I expect that to change...


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> LaurGil said:
> 
> 
> Two of my close friends just had babies in the mater in November & there is quite a few wee things that are differant from when i had Jack
> 
> You have to bring the baby with you in to the toilet or shower room
> 
> They dont like you to swaddle the baby
> 
> The way you make the bottles up is differant
> 
> They tell you to put socks on under the sleepsuits with feet
> 
> Your allowed baby wipes in the hospital now it was just cotton wool & water with jack lol
> 
> i just felt like right this is my second baby i know what am doing only to be told no its all changed has made me feel a bit uneasy
> 
> Xxx
> 
> 
> I think a lot of it is down to the induvidual midwife. I heard one telling a couple not to swaddle their baby and another recommending it :shrug:, same thing with the socks I imagine. It's up to you, just the midwives personal opinion.
> 
> I had to bring Silas everywhere with me, however if the midwives weren't busy you could wheel the fishtank over to them and they'd look after the baby whilst you went to the loo or had a quick shower. Depends what the staffing is like I guess, but offically you had to take the baby everywhere with you.
> 
> Aren't the bottles like just a readymade thing with a teat? Just screw the top on?
> 
> Awww Lindsay, try not to put too much pressure on yourself this time because you feel guilty. Just go with the flow, you're such a brilliant Mummy and Poppy is crazy and happy. Wish I could say/do something to shift that guilt, it's just not something you deserve to have to feel :hugs:
> 
> Northern Ireland has one of the lowest BF rates in the world. I have loads of admiration for anyone who comes from a bottle-feeding background themselves (parents and in-laws) and decides to breastfeed - it's one heck of a leap of faith. It's a lot easier when you know your Mum did it herself and you are supported that way xClick to expand...

both my mum and MIL didn't attempt bfing. but that's not to say they weren't supportive, they just weren't particularly helpful, as they had no advice or experience! I still sometimes talk about the bfing thing and how I "just gave up because it was too painful" and my mum bless her reminds me of how much agony I was in, how upset I would get and then in turn how upset Poppy would get. Hindsight tends to make you forget the true nature of how things actually were. and thankyou, that's some lovely things you said :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

We're staying yellow this time too I think :)

Lindsay, I think the reason I ended up with worse PND was cos I forced myself to carry on with B and the feeding - so do give it all you've got, but don't let it be the end of the world!

As for me, well it's my birthday, and I've officially had a rubbish day :( I've had loads of lovely messages on Facebook wishing me a happy day and tbh it's been shite.
Work, which is to be expected, but I teach 9 periods, no frees on a Tue, so it's hard work anyway, but on top of being pregnant, and on top of not having DH at home so I'm doing everything myself, it was killer. Treated myself to McDs after - oh yay... DH was texting me all afternoon from Germany and didn't once say happy birthday :(
Then DD1 had a screaming match with me over a missing hairclip. My parents had to intervene. Mum had made me a wee cake though which cheered me up a bit and flowers arrived from DH. But yeah in all a pretty shite day. Too tired. Was going to go up to the rugby club and see my chums, and at least not sit in miserable on my own, but no one to babysit :(
Anyway enough of my glumness, I hope you're all well


----------



## NuKe

oh Happy Birthday honey! Sorry you've had a shite day. :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Happy birthday :) sorry to hear youv hada shit day :( I hope OH surprises you with a nice pressie? X


----------



## Wyntir

Happy birthday!!!!!!


I'm feeling rubbish today, I'm loaded with the cold, I feel like slobbing out on the sofa stuffing myself with Roses, but I can't taste anything :( I swear i'm going for a sneezing record lol.


----------



## MajellaG

Happy birthday holywoodmum!!!!:flower:

Nuke - please don't beat yourself up about bfing. My friend managed 4days & had to give it up, the child was hungry & stressed & so was she. She said changing to bottle was the best thing she ever done & her baby never looked back & is still a really settled & happy child. She believes if she had continued with the bfing she would have ended up with PND.
Poppy is gorgeous & you are a brill mammy. :hugs:

I'm going to give to bfing a go & if it works it works, if it don't it don't & I refuse to be made feel guilty about it. My sister & I were both bfed baby's & my bro wasn't & he was the healthiest baby out of the 3 of us. Infact my mum said she wished she'd bottle feed all of us cos it was so much easier, so she trying to steer me towards bottle but will support either way as long as me & bubs are happy.


----------



## EmyDra

Don't get me wrong, I'm a massive supporter of BFing etc but FOBs Mum's oldest was bottlefed and he went on to Oxford uni whereas his two BF 1 year+ brothers both went to art college :dohh:!


----------



## MajellaG

Oh ment to say youngmumni - were team yellow :yellow: - however I do sometimes want to know as I really want a boy but satastically more likely to have a girl!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw wyntir :( I can come eat the roses for you if you like? Lol

MajellaG: I think I'd secretly like a boy swell, but a girl would be just as great! I'd feel like I no what iv to do already, Plus I like my girls name bit more than boys not by much tho x


----------



## EmyDra

Happy Birthday Lucy :hugs:. We've all had crappy ones but that does sound particularly rubbish.

How are you more likely to have a girl Majella? You going by the whole ovulation thingy? I thought many times I spotted a willy on the scans, just keep an eye out ;)

18th should be my testing day but OH has said he'd like to wait and do the test on his birthday. If it's negative we'll try not to let it spoil the day, but if it's positive the lines should be awful dark! It gives AF a chance to show too but given the last two 37-day cycles I doubt it will even I'm in not pregnant.
That's an extra 5 days anyway - we are going to review on the 18th to see if we feel like waiting!

I guess a big part of me would like a girl (although the prospect of it scares me a bit!) but I'd love for OH to have a boy, so we win whatever really :) 'so long as it's healthy'.


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm a massive supporter of BFing etc but FOBs Mum's oldest was bottlefed and he went on to Oxford uni whereas his two BF 1 year+ brothers both went to art college :dohh:!

I went to art college you jerk!


well... technically I didn't actually "go", but I was on their roll and was in the building! :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

So girlie due in may how use doing on buying baby it's? Iv pretty much got all the big things just kinda stuck on a double pram x


----------



## NuKe

im not getting a double pram, im keeping my beloved quinny buzz and gonna pop Lola in the sling/wrap, I'd be wearing her out and about even if I didn't have Poppy! I have to buy... basically nothing! :shrug: no clothes (although i did buy 1 or 2 little things off ebay last night) or anything like that... just need to get my cloth nappy stash built up a bit! gonna be great not to have to buy nappies every bloody week and just see that money going in the bin from day 1!


----------



## tiggertea

I got a bambooty "transport" in the post the other day Linds and OMG it's so fecking cute! Even cuter than the teenyfits I already had. eeep!


----------



## MajellaG

EmyDra said:


> How are you more likely to have a girl Majella? You going by the whole ovulation thingy? I thought many times I spotted a willy on the scans, just keep an eye out ;)

Well I have about 15 female cousins on my dads side & of them about 10 have had kids & there first was all girls bar 1.
On my mums side I only have 1 female cousin but her first was a boy.
My hubbys side is all girls too he has only 1 male cousin.

However now Ive said that my mums side its all boys - my mum was an only girl out of boys - her bro's family is the (same 1 female cousin mentioned before & 4 boys). Two bros have no kids & one bro adopted, other bro 2 boys.

Im confused now emma could go either way really couldnt it. I hope it goes mums side. I thought I saw a wee willy on the scan - but not sure if it was just cos I _wanted_ to see one!! :haha:


----------



## EmyDra

:haha:! Well I thought I saw one, and so did my aunt's partner and we both did ;)


----------



## MajellaG

Just realised I never posted the 20wk scan pic so here its is only 12 weeks late!! :dohh:

https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n532/majellagraham/Photo0066.jpg

Sorry pic's crappy just took on the phone!!


----------



## holywoodmum

NuKe said:


> im not getting a double pram, im keeping my beloved quinny buzz and gonna pop Lola in the sling/wrap, I'd be wearing her out and about even if I didn't have Poppy! I have to buy... basically nothing! :shrug: no clothes (although i did buy 1 or 2 little things off ebay last night) or anything like that... just need to get my cloth nappy stash built up a bit! gonna be great not to have to buy nappies every bloody week and just see that money going in the bin from day 1!

I didn't know you'd chosen a name - love it! Our neighbour's wee girl is Lola Mae and I think it's such a pretty name - goes perfectly with Poppy too!!

On the subject of double buggies, we got one, but barely used it - really only cos we thought we ought to! I did like it though... it was a Safety First Duodeal Tandem I got for £30 on gumtree... I did use the babydan pram seat too when B was in the pram lying flat - but again that was a very short lived phase!



MajellaG said:


> Just realised I never posted the 20wk scan pic so here its is only 12 weeks late!! :dohh:
> 
> https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n532/majellagraham/Photo0066.jpg
> 
> Sorry pic's crappy just took on the phone!!

I love scan pics!!


----------



## EmyDra

:D Aw cool pic! I love the scans, so amazing.


----------



## NuKe

Obem timeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Samantha_

obem- the poor woman in the red nightie is scaring me:shock:.....is it really that bad girls? Im sittin wit my legs crossed tight!:haha:


----------



## NuKe

to be fair to her.... she pretty much gave birth to a toddler! monster!!!!!!! i personally don't think it was as bad as she was getting on, but i was more of a moaner than a screamer!


----------



## Samantha_

eeek...


----------



## Wyntir

I was pretty impressed with 'disney girl' during her birth, it was so peaceful and the baby came out so relaxed


----------



## tiggertea

Diff people have diff ways of coping so I guess hers was squealing like a banshee!


----------



## sharon0302

Big scan tomorrow- eek how did that happen!

Kinda hoping she will give us a hint as our son is anti a sister and my instinct is girl, so if I am right I would want to talk girls up to him before he goes with us to 4D scan to find out for sure!


----------



## NuKe

disney girl was amazing!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

I haven't watched it yet - just too tired to stay up that late!

good luck with your scan!


----------



## EmyDra

Was red-nightie girl the one that had a hard time at the start then got an epi? Sounded like she was describing the pressure I had pre-labour. Horrendously painful but constant rather than in waves. That's what I had problems handling, was crying and all and wandering around the ward at 3am...they had to calm me down, got a little hysterical. Think that was after my second pessary.

But labour itself, you know you're working towards something - and when you're dialating at a good rate and having breaks between contractions you have enough relief from that really. At the end the contractions are about a minute long, so its a minute of VERY intense pain, and when the pushing started it felt good, kind of like relief to go with your body?
But as everyone says, own personal experience - everyone is different and every labour is different.
I was a moaner too, screaming required too much energy that I really didn't have.

So therapeutic to talk about my labour even a year later. Don't think that ever goes away :)


----------



## LaurGil

"disney girl" LoL I was shocked when the baby came out I thought she was in early labour because she was so relaxed etc she did brilliant & the other girl ,that was some baby !! 

I need to get pram (going for the graco symbio) ,moses basket ,sterliser etc but clothes wise i have enough to open a shop from my son that were never used or on him once ,baby bath ,highchair .Have also started to get nappies in with food shop 

Did anyone use a formula that the hospital didnt supply ,we will be using HIPP organic & the mater dont keep it but they have said we can just bring wee cartons in & Im going to try & get the disposable sterile bottles to put it in


----------



## holywoodmum

I BF when I was in hospital, so don't know... I thought the steri bottles were rubbish though! Do the mater have somewhere you can sterilise? they will stay OK if sealed for 12 hours I'd say, so before you go in you stick steriliser on (although that could be last thing on your mind!) or failing that, just use whatever they give you and switch to the HIPP when you get home?


----------



## LaurGil

I think they do have a steriliser that you can use will need to double check ,maybe it would be a better idea to just use one of the milks provided in hospital as long as it wouldnt case baby to get a tummy upset switching over 

Xxx


----------



## sherrie123

hey :flower: im due may 30th


----------



## tiggertea

Welcome sherrie!


----------



## NuKe

welcome again sherrie! :flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi sherrie, you found us!

In a quandry. Still feel rough as f*ck, proper snot factory, can't stop sneezing, head hurts, can't stay standing too long ... (not sure how much is early pg, how much is b*stard cold). Anyway, I said if i felt like this again, i'd be calling in sick, but then realised we have tickets for Ravenhill tonight, loads of family coming over specially. But I guess that if I'm off sick I shouldn't be at the rugby. It is more likely than not that I'll see someone from work there :( saying thst, given I've been going to bed at 8.30 every night, i mightn't hack it anyway...
What would you do?


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh thinks we won't need a double pram, but we don't drive which means we do walk alot, my twin sister has the obaby 3wheeler and I hated using it when she was over vistin.

They had to swap teats on there formula bottles at ulster as Eva had a little trouble feeding the first few times, we used c&g tho, I no you can buy there starter packs from asda you should check an see if hip doing them, because I noticed sma started doin them swell. 

Welcome sherrie :) another may baby :) x

Sharon hope you have a great scan! 

OBEM: wow that was a great week 2 women so opposite from each other! I did feel bait sorry for the girl in the red nighty think all she cud remember was her last birth, but she was getting on my nerves lol but barbie an ken flip she must have a good pain threshold! 
I did whine and moan but I can honestly say I didn't scream lol twin sis always says I was howling like a dog but that's an agsadaration lol x


----------



## holywoodmum

YoungNImum said:


> Oh thinks we won't need a double pram, but we don't drive which means we do walk alot, my twin sister has the obaby 3wheeler and I hated using it when she was over vistin.

With a newborn and a 16/17 month old, I think life without a double buggy would be very hard - Bridget is 17 months now, and a great walker, very steady on her feet, but I still couldn't expect her to walk down to the shops with us or anything - I'm hoping that in 8 months though that will no longer be the case - although where we're moving is very hilly - so I may need it after all!


----------



## YoungNImum

Yea. I have a newborn carseat an pram and a buggy for Eva so think it's mainly due to another in the house men! Lol iv a clingy girl today due to teething :(


----------



## NuKe

LaurGil said:


> I think they do have a steriliser that you can use will need to double check ,maybe it would be a better idea to just use one of the milks provided in hospital as long as it wouldnt case baby to get a tummy upset switching over
> 
> Xxx


So am i right in thinking ur just going straight to formula? I think in that situation id just use whatever they wer providing, u dont want all that faffing about with sterilising in hospital!


----------



## LaurGil

Yes nuke we are going straight to formula 

I think thats whats i'll do i was bed bound for two days after i had Jack & they took him at nights etc so if that were to happen again it wouldnt be an option to be going to clean bottles ,thanks youngmum ill have a look to see if they stock those


----------



## YoungNImum

I'm looking into doin my BHS stage 1 horse care course, then do the riding stage few months after had baby, I won't to keep active!!


----------



## Wyntir

Still got this flipping annoying cold, although the runny nose part is getting better, now i'm getting the cough. 

Still it could be worse, thank god its near the weekend and my birthday! :) OH is taking me out tomorrow shopping for a new coat, one that fits me lol. Out of all the coats I currently have, only one just about fastens now. I've said all along I didnt want a maternity coat, but I may just have to give in


----------



## tiggertea

Happy Birthday to me!
Had appt this morning and bub has slowed down with the growing. Only about a week ahead now. (Was 2 weeks last time! :lol:) And weighing in at approx 5.5lb


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy birthday tigger!

I'm hoping DH manages to make up for my flop of a birthday with some sort of a treat seeing as he is home this weekend! 

have a nice shopping trip wyntir


----------



## sharon0302

Scan went really well. The sonographer said our baby turned into a monster half way through cause it wouldn't stop moving hee hee! No chance of asking gender as she had a student with her, but she referred to baby with female pronoun if that means anything, and we had good shot between legs and no obvious boy bits, but we will find out for sure next month at 4D scan!


----------



## sharon0302

o forgot to say they changed my due date to 22nd May!


----------



## holywoodmum

glad it went sharon! how exciting to have the 4d scan to look forward to as well!


----------



## Samantha_

sharon0302 said:


> o forgot to say they changed my due date to 22nd May!

thats the day before my birthday! :flower: Glad all went well :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Got my booking appointment through :happydance: 8 Feb when I will be 10+2 by my count... quite similar to when I've had scans in last two pregnancies.
But I'm going to ask if I can come a week later - partly cos then I'm on half term and don't have to task for time off work, and partly so DH can come with me as he'll be home from Germany that week anyway - can't believe I'm making myself wait longer!


----------



## MajellaG

tiggertea said:


> Happy Birthday to me!
> Had appt this morning and bub has slowed down with the growing. Only about a week ahead now. (Was 2 weeks last time! :lol:) And weighing in at approx 5.5lb

Happy Birthday Tiggertea - sorry must have missed your post yesterday!! :flower:


----------



## Wyntir

Had a brill day today, its my birthday today, hubby took me out shopping for a new coat. Got some dvds/ cds from Head. So disappointed its closed now :(


----------



## tiggertea

Happy birthday wyntir!


----------



## NuKe

its everybodys freaking birthday atm!! sorry i missed urs debs :blush:

here have some jebbies as a belated pressie :holly:


----------



## tiggertea

Just what I always wanted! :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Happy birthday girls, hope use both had a nice day x

Well last night was the worst nights sleep iv had from finding out I was pregnant, woke at 4 lay shuffled wriggled trying to get comfy, so decided to get up an go to loo, came back to bed OH asked was I ok an told me it was 6o'clock but since iv got up my stomach had done nothing but churn urgh! 

Sharon I'll put ur new due date on front page x


----------



## YoungNImum

Holywoodmum: great news that you got your booking appointment, but nice that your gonna wait bit long so your OH can be there, I'm sure you'd both be abit disappointment if he was able to be there x


----------



## EmyDra

Happy Birthday! Yeah? January birthdays re everywhere! OHs next week.



YoungNImum said:


> Happy birthday girls, hope use both had a nice day x
> 
> Well last night was the worst nights sleep iv had from finding out I was pregnant, woke at 4 lay shuffled wriggled trying to get comfy, so decided to get up an go to loo, came back to bed OH asked was I ok an told me it was 6o'clock but since iv got up my stomach had done nothing but churn urgh!
> 
> Sharon I'll put ur new due date on front page x

I had a horrific night last night. No idea what was wrong with Silas or me for tht matter. I'd been exhausted all day so lay down from 5-6 and Kev sorted out Silas' tea and bathed him. I didnt sleep in that time.
Took me about 3 attempts to get Silas to sleep, big pauses of about 20 mins inbetween him crying, like he'd drifted off then woken up again.

Went to bed about 11ish and just couldn't sleep. Itchy, wriggly, couldn't settle. Thinking about POAS, about tidying the house, what we'll do tomorrow etc. Then Silas woke at 12, then 1 (K was asleep at this point), then 2 and then 3.50. 
We were both pretty disturbed at this stage and I hadn't slept yet :(, gave him calpol and finally he slept and I slept.
Then 4 hours later he was up :cry:!

Not had a good nights sleep for such a long time now. AaHhHhH!


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy birthday wyntir!

Hope you get more sleep tonight emy. You still holding off til 18th to POAS?


----------



## izzy29

Hello! I am due baby no.2 on 14th sept all being well


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi izzy :wave: congratulations


----------



## Samantha_

Hi Izzy :flower:


----------



## EmyDra

izzy29 said:


> Hello! I am due baby no.2 on 14th sept all being well

Welcome :flower:! How old is your eldest?

Am hoping for 18th Lucy, but like your first cycle I'm not sure if i'll even get to test now. Getting AF-type pains and feeling a bit PMTish today...hmmm...:(


----------



## MajellaG

Happy Birthday wyntir. :flower:

Welcome Izzy :wave: Where in NI are you from?


----------



## holywoodmum

emy, really hope not and maybe it's some nice implantation cramping for you...


----------



## EmyDra

holywoodmum said:


> emy, really hope not and maybe it's some nice implantation cramping for you...

Just went to the loo and there was a spot of blood, wiped and there seems a fair bit. I'd say AF is here :(. I must have my CDs wrong I think, never had a cycle this short before. Here's to a 'normal' cycle next anyway! At least I can have a nice glass of wine and can not be thinking 'what if what if' anymore :)


----------



## holywoodmum

EmyDra said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> emy, really hope not and maybe it's some nice implantation cramping for you...
> 
> Just went to the loo and there was a spot of blood, wiped and there seems a fair bit. I'd say AF is here :(. I must have my CDs wrong I think, never had a cycle this short before. Here's to a 'normal' cycle next anyway! At least I can have a nice glass of wine and can not be thinking 'what if what if' anymore :)Click to expand...

Boooooooo


----------



## NuKe

welcome issy :wave: nice to see u in here! :hugs:

booooooooooo emma :cry::hugs:


----------



## MajellaG

Ahhhhhh Emma sorry :witch: got you!! Still enjoy your wine!! :wine:
Were you using the OPK's?


----------



## izzy29

My first is nearly 3. I am co. down, about half an hr from Belfast.


----------



## holywoodmum

anyone else watch extreme makeover home edition?! just discovered i can watch it on freeview!


----------



## MajellaG

holywoodmum said:


> anyone else watch extreme makeover home edition?! just discovered i can watch it on freeview!

Yeah I love that show - wish they'd come & do mine!!


----------



## holywoodmum

i haven't seen it in like a good few years - loving it!


----------



## LaurGil

Sorry to hear that emy 

Welcome izzy congrats your due on my birthday 

Anyone else having bother sleeping its been 4am before i go over for about a wk & a half now & because im not sleepin im bored & eating everything in sight

Watched call the midwife earlier it was billiant i cried so much


----------



## sharon0302

I have been having awful nights sleep for past week! Wake up, can't get comfy and then Oh snores and I can't get back over:( Also is anyone else itchy- my scalp is driving me mad!


----------



## YoungNImum

Welcome izzy I'll add ur due date to front page.

Aw emy :( 

The past 2 nights if woke about 4 an just really uncomfy, i didn't like extra pillows when pregnant before but might give it a go this time, thing I loved most while pregnant was my hot water bottle especially with it being winter! Eased my back pain.

X


----------



## EmyDra

MajellaG said:


> Ahhhhhh Emma sorry :witch: got you!! Still enjoy your wine!! :wine:
> Were you using the OPK's?

Aye, didn't get a positive this month either. We had a 'commiserations' chinese anyhow. OH did say 'Aw that's disappointing'. Very anti-climatic we agreed. Booooo!
I got some clearblue smilies for this time, I may not get to be due 2012 I guess, but I'll try!

Izzy you're probably not far from me :)

I remember extreme makeover! Been a while since that's been on hasn't it?


----------



## NuKe

its on all the time on sky!! i totally fancy that loony who hosts it and i cry every single fucking time!


----------



## tiggertea

I am f**king sick of being sick.
That is all. :haha:


----------



## NuKe

aw debs r u not well? im still getting over this cold/flu hybrid, though can stand up now which is an improvement! :thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

Just the same complaints as usual Linds. :( Consultant sent me with a letter for more anti-sickness tabs on Friday coz the GP wouldn't give me any more and then said fecking GP wouldn't do the script out til today when she "confirmed" with consultant that he had actually recommended them. :dohh: Yeah, I went to the trouble to forge headed paper and his handwriting and signature to get something as non-addictive and simple as that. :dohh: 
(Sorry for the rant! :blush:)

Hope your cold/flu/nasty bug goes away soon. Honestly, like pregnant ladies don't have enough to deal with without stupid bugs too! :hugs:


----------



## LaurGil

I agree pregnant ladies should be immue to everything else ,feel better soon :hugs:

DS has been ill with throat/ ear infection from wednesday there is so many germs about at the minute

On the subject of DS I got his date in for speach therapy & the form that comes with it is unreal, it asks when he did his first everything ,I have some things recorded but i havent a clue with others now i feel awful for not doing it 

Has anyone else bought a second hand pram there is a lady selling the travel system we are planning to get like new close to me it would save us £170 !!!


----------



## tiggertea

I haven't bought a preloved travel system, but am attempting to sell one so I reckon so long as you can trust where it's coming from (with regards to the car seat part and accidents etc) then I say go for it!


----------



## holywoodmum

I've just about shaken the stinker cold I had last week - still not fabulous though - and it sucks we can't take anything for it!

I have bought second hand buggy, but wouldn't buy second hand car seat unless it was from someone I knew and could trust it hadn't been in an accident.

Emy, there's still time for 2012 bubs - that would have been Sept due date, so there's still Oct, Nov, Dec - three more months :D


----------



## NuKe

debbie... :dohh:... just :dohh

lauren... im with the other ladies, id have no probs with the buggy etc but wouldn't buy a carseat unless i knew the person selling it and trusted them! i didn't know jack had to go to speech therapy! why?


----------



## YoungNImum

Tigger hope ur on the mend soon x

Laur: iv also not bought second hand pram or buggy, but if it's a close friend plus saving you bit of money why not.

I dunno what I'll end up doing with the pram an carseat I had for Eva, will prob use carseat again for this wee one, an bless my dad he was changing his car and had to have make an model sorted before last week, and he said he gotta 7seater so we can still go on car trips with the 2 kiddies :) x


----------



## MajellaG

Can I ask you ladies who's had the flu injection?
Its maybe a notion on me but I think I havent been right since I got it. Dont think Id get it again when pregnant. I keep taking colds & getting better then taking them again - just cant seem to shake it for too long. :cry:


----------



## EmyDra

For swine flu? Are they still giving that to preggos?


----------



## tiggertea

I didn't get it.


----------



## LaurGil

Thanks ladies I hadnt realised about the car seat will maybe just give it a miss & see if a pram on its own comes along then just buy a new car seat 

Nuke : His nursery teacher referred him as he talks very fast & when he gets over excited he would sometimes stutter, there are also a few letters he finds hard to sound 

Majella: I got the jab ,I have suffered non stop with my sinuses but was like that pre pregnancy ,have also had a few hard to shake colds but with DS in nursery he brings home all the bugs & germs on offer


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm due to get flu jab tomorrow. Think it's just the seasonal flu one...


----------



## YoungNImum

I had my flu jab ages ago, and havnt had any issues. 

Luna how you feeling your due date is approaching :) x


----------



## NuKe

i didn't, nor will i get, the flu jab! just doesn't sit right with me. have u spoken to your GP majella?


----------



## EmyDra

I didn't get it, my next door neighbour was pregnant at the same time - we pretty much had the same due date. She didn't get it either but ended up getting swine flu and having to have Bella nearly 5 weeks early...I don't think it's a cleancut thing. I consulted my family about it and none of them were keen I get it.

Bit mean that they don't let you eat runny eggs yet they want to inject one into you?


----------



## NuKe

oh the swine flu one? i got that wen i was pregnant with poppy. took a LOT of umming and ahhing and research but got it in the end!


----------



## YoungNImum

I got the swine flu with Eva, but I wasn't offered it this time unless it's in the flu jab? X


----------



## YoungNImum

So my eldest sister is due month after me, we where at my mums birthday meal, and she basically warned me of using the name Amelia, it's not a name I would consider tbh but I was abit pissed how she reacted, I'm not telling mine or OH'S family the names we have chosen altho I told my twin but she won't tell I didn't tell when she told me her sons name lol x


----------



## sharon0302

In a quiet mo I worked out that I have 80 working days left:thumbup:
16 weeks this Friday!


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> So my eldest sister is due month after me, we where at my mums birthday meal, and she basically warned me of using the name Amelia, it's not a name I would consider tbh but I was abit pissed how she reacted, I'm not telling mine or OH'S family the names we have chosen altho I told my twin but she won't tell I didn't tell when she told me her sons name lol x

was it because she's using the name Amelia?



sharon0302 said:


> In a quiet mo I worked out that I have 80 working days left:thumbup:
> 16 weeks this Friday!

wooooooo!! :dance:


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh yea soz, cause she's picked that name if it's a girl x


----------



## YoungNImum

Not long to go Sharon, I'm sure you can't wait x


----------



## MajellaG

Thank for the feedback. I'm not sure if it was the swine flu or just the seasonal one I got. Maybe nothing to do with how I'm feeling but it's getting the blame for it anyway!!!!
I think like you said nuke - I'll definitely do a bit mo research next time if it's offered. :thumbup:


----------



## holywoodmum

I think this year it is seasonal flu and swine flu combined. perhaps i should read a bit more about it before I go tomorrow!


----------



## tiggertea

I think you're right holywood. The combined thing rings a bell with me.


----------



## holywoodmum

Yep just saw this on nhs website



> This year's flu jab (2011)
> 
> This winters flu jab protects against the same three strains of flu as last years vaccines. These include the H1N1 strain of the flu virus. H1N1 is the same strain of flu that caused the 2009 swine flu pandemic.
> H1N1 is included because it is likely to be one of the major flu strains circulating in Britain this winter.
> The best time to have a flu jab is in the autumn, from September to early November.


----------



## Wyntir

I got my flu jab back in november last year, haven't had any cold or flu up until now when I've took a minor cold.

30 weeks today girls! Only about 6 weeks left of work


----------



## YoungNImum

30wk :0 how exciting!! Not longer till u meet your wee baby, youv gotta fair bump now swell (fb pic) x


----------



## izzy29

if I was to have any bleeding, who do I get in touch with if my hospital is the Ulster? I was at the midwife this morn for my booking in apt and I meant to ask her but I forgot. i did have bleeding last time and remember not being able to get i touch myself, that i had to be referred to the midwife or GP but if its at the weekend/evening what are you supposed to do. I think I remember before you have had your scan aswell it was usually the gynae ward you were seen on rather than maternity, is this still the case? Just want to be prepared in case it happens this time.


----------



## NuKe

izzy29 said:


> if I was to have any bleeding, who do I get in touch with if my hospital is the Ulster? I was at the midwife this morn for my booking in apt and I meant to ask her but I forgot. i did have bleeding last time and remember not being able to get i touch myself, that i had to be referred to the midwife or GP but if its at the weekend/evening what are you supposed to do. I think I remember before you have had your scan aswell it was usually the gynae ward you were seen on rather than maternity, is this still the case? Just want to be prepared in case it happens this time.

im not sure about the Ulster at all Izzy I'm sorry! I couldn't find a number for their early pregnancy unit but here's the Main Hospital Number 028 9048 4511, and their Antenatal Appointments number 028 9056 1364. id try phoning one of those and asking for the EPU. :hugs: 

when i bled last time round i went to A&E 3 days in a row and they did feck all except book me in for a scan in a few days time. it didn't end well unfortunately.


----------



## YoungNImum

02890550403 obstetric unit, ulster x


----------



## YoungNImum

It's part of the maternity bit, at the ulster x


----------



## izzy29

Is that the Day obstetrics unit? I remember because it happened before my 12 week scan last time I had to go to the Neeley Ward in gynae but if I had had my scan it would have been to the maternity part instead as I would have been on their system by then. Thanks for the No's girls. Fingers crossed I wont need them I just am not very positive, prob thinking its too good to be true but hopefully things work out fine.


----------



## YoungNImum

Yea that's the day obs unit izzy, always handy to have the numbers wrote down :)

I really liked the double pram the girl of 15 kids and counting last night but iv no idea what it's called to check prices, can anyone help? X


----------



## NuKe

was it a double or a tandem?


----------



## EmyDra

Do you mean the red iCandy?

Hope everything is fine for you Izzy :hugs:

Silas was 21lbs12oz at his year-check and 78cm Courtney, so 9oz heavier than Eva and 2cm taller or so. He's having a growth spurt at the minute I think.


----------



## YoungNImum

Yea the red one, altho OH has just informed me he dosnt like tandems. Ah he's doing well Emma I always think he looks tall in your pics, to maybe Eva isn't as small as I think lol x


----------



## holywoodmum

i called the ulster to try and change my booking appt at the weekend, called maternity reception, and mw at dou answered - so i think just call maternity if there are any issues...


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Yea the red one, altho OH has just informed me he dosnt like tandems. Ah he's doing well Emma I always think he looks tall in your pics, to maybe Eva isn't as small as I think lol x

i don't like doubles! if we were to get a buggy for both kids to go in, id never get a double- how the hell would you even get it out of the house?!


----------



## tiggertea

NuKe said:


> how the hell would you even get it out of the house?!

Folded? :haha:


----------



## EmyDra

NuKe said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Yea the red one, altho OH has just informed me he dosnt like tandems. Ah he's doing well Emma I always think he looks tall in your pics, to maybe Eva isn't as small as I think lol x
> 
> i don't like doubles! if we were to get a buggy for both kids to go in, id never get a double- how the hell would you even get it out of the house?!Click to expand...

Reminds me of this time, about 3 years ago I was at the ulster folk museum and this woman was walking along with a lenghtways triplet buggy! Containing three little red-haired babies! It was both amazing and terrfying and by far the biggest, widest buggy I'd ever seen!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Holywoodmum did you manage to change the appointment? 

I'm going to try twist his arm, altho he is against a tandem, oh an iv already got along the lines, I wouldn't be able to afford of a friend on Facebook! 

I liked the hauck roadster duo it's side by side so I think that's top of the list at the moment 

Emy iv seen a triplet pram 3 car seats and sooo long, I'm pretty sure she had to take the corners very wide, it looked hideous and out of place
X


----------



## MajellaG

Saw one like this on extreme makeover home addition - she had seven kids. 1 older boy & sextuplets!!

https://www.instablogsimages.com/images/2009/02/19/bye-bye-buggy_SypGY_6648.jpg


----------



## EmyDra

O.O!!! She should need roadtax for that - that's unreal!


----------



## LaurGil

Heartbreaking news about those two wee babies at the royal hospital :nope:

I'm abit all over the place tonight ,tommorow would of been my due date ,so grateful to have gotten so far in this pregnancy but cant help but feel sad about our lost baby 

xXx


----------



## NuKe

i know i heard about those little babies :cry: awful.

i know how u feel lauren :hugs:


----------



## Wyntir

Laura I know how hard it is *hugs*


----------



## YoungNImum

I seen a clip last night about that really sad poor babies, did they say why, I heard they where turning women away?

Big hugs Laura xx


----------



## EmyDra

:( a third wee baby died. Oh how very awful...


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw noway, poor parents :(


----------



## YoungNImum

Just seen it on news :( they havnt detected the bug so sending pregnant women to other hospitals x


----------



## holywoodmum

YoungNImum said:


> Holywoodmum did you manage to change the appointment?
> 
> I'm going to try twist his arm, altho he is against a tandem, oh an iv already got along the lines, I wouldn't be able to afford of a friend on Facebook!
> 
> I liked the hauck roadster duo it's side by side so I think that's top of the list at the moment
> 
> Emy iv seen a triplet pram 3 car seats and sooo long, I'm pretty sure she had to take the corners very wide, it looked hideous and out of place
> X

Yep, it's now in my half term week when DH is home :happydance:



LaurGil said:


> Heartbreaking news about those two wee babies at the royal hospital :nope:
> 
> I'm abit all over the place tonight ,tommorow would of been my due date ,so grateful to have gotten so far in this pregnancy but cant help but feel sad about our lost baby
> 
> xXx

:hugs: 



YoungNImum said:


> Just seen it on news :( they havnt detected the bug so sending pregnant women to other hospitals x

scary isn't it! does that change people's opinion on the Royal v Ulster debate?


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks good, I'm sure use can't wait to see baby :) I don't no anyone who's gave birth in royal so I can't say anything about the royal all my 5 sisters gave birth at ulster including me, my experience there was fantastic plus it's closer for me, if I had to pick another I'd prob choose Downpatrick again because it's close, and if I was classed as low risk as they only accept low risk pregnancys x


----------



## holywoodmum

I had DD1 at the Royal, but she never needed the neonatal bit


----------



## NuKe

yeah i had pops there and can't complain at all, mws especially were great! it does seem to me, that although tragic, it's "one of those things", yano? could have happened anywhere, and those wee babies probably had next to no immune system anyway.


----------



## YoungNImum

I agree Lindsay that it's one of those things, it could have been any hospital, just such a sad things that those poor wee babies have died. :( x


----------



## EmyDra

Well, got talking to Silas' Great Aunt who's on the board or something at the Royal? Two of the wee babies were 24 weeks gestation and one was bigger and had actually been transfered to Craigavon before he/she died. 3 other babies have the infection but one isn't at risk, they are doing a deep clean of the entire unit. There was one other little one who had died seemingly from the same thing but they've now ruled it out.
So that's the full un-released story. There was a bit more but her 8-year-old son got a bit upset and asked her not to talk about it.


----------



## tiggertea

Hope Craigavon have the sense to do a clean too after transferring the poor infected baba. (That sounds terribly selfish and harsh but I don't mean it like that)


----------



## EmyDra

tiggertea said:


> Hope Craigavon have the sense to do a clean too after transferring the poor infected baba. (That sounds terribly selfish and harsh but I don't mean it like that)

Anyone going there would say the exact same thing. I'm sure they have - but the fact it wasn't released in the press means people going there are unaware, but I suppose they didn't want all the hospitals shutting maternity units. Don't mean to scare you Debbie, I'm not even 100% sure she said Craigavon, it was that or Antrim. It was one I've heard of anyway and those are the only two I am familar with.


----------



## tiggertea

Not scaring me, don't worry. I know the deal with cleanliness in these hospitals. Heck between M and me we had to wipe up the floor on the postnatal ward where I dripped blood (tmi- soz!) when they got me up to go to the loo for the first time, coz noone else was gonna do it.


----------



## NuKe

antrim? :shock:


----------



## EmyDra

I'm 80% sure it was Craigavon. I could technically text and ask...but I'm probably not meant to tell anyone...or put it on a public forum :dohh:


----------



## NuKe

:haha: i dont mind actually, antrim seems to be very clean! (she kept telling herself, hopefully) fingers crossed i wont be delivering there anyway!


----------



## EmyDra

I really wish those people who deal with the placenta worked in Ireland/Northern Ireland. I really don't want to mess about with a placenta and two children, that doesn't sound like fun...but really would like it encapsulated.

The lady at Silas' party Lee-Anne with the little girl Lucy in the frilly pink dress had a homebirth and said it was amazing :)


----------



## tiggertea

:lol: No need to ask.


----------



## LaurGil

*moan alert* Spent all of yesterday evening in the hospital in agony ,have pelvic arthropathy,took me double the time to shuffle my way around tesco earlier now im starting to get really stressed as OH works away & there is so much needs done before baby is due, last pregnancy my pelvic bone tilted with it & I needed crutches & physio then was bed bound the last few wks ,I feel bad for my son who is four as im no fun at all as just walking is a painful task & I know its only going to get worse as the weeks go on :(

Xxx


----------



## NuKe

awk no lauren. what needs done for the baby coming? surely he just needs a place to sleep? is there nobody who cud do ur shopping for u?


----------



## LaurGil

We need to move jack in to the big room so it needs cleared out ,old furniture taken down ,painted ,new furniture up etc ,then the same needs done to jacks old room for the baby.

At the minute I think I will just think about getting Jack moved because baby will be in with us in moses basket for a while .We want him moved asap before baby arrives because he was being funny about it & dont want him thinking he has been evicated LoL

My mum came with me yesterday & helped with trolley & Jack I think on bad weeks I ll get home delivery 

xXx


----------



## holywoodmum

Aw lauren ,no fun.was going to say get delivery!
What is placenta encapsulation?


----------



## EmyDra

I first heard of it on Lindsays Journal, then on tv a couple of weeks ago. The placenta is dried and ground down and put in pills. They are really meant to help with potential PND and hormone rebalance. 
And much better sounding than eating it!


----------



## NuKe

yeah it helps with a whole host of ailments, including milk supply, sleep deprivation, PND, bleeding... loads! and each placenta is tailor-made to the woman it came from so has exactly the nutrients she needs post-birth.


----------



## Wyntir

I'm both interested and disgusted by the thought of placenta encapsulation. 

Really hope Antrim isn't affected


----------



## NuKe

why disgusted?


----------



## EmyDra

I'm wondering about storing it...what do they give it to you in? And then do you stick it in the fridge/freezer? How long does it keep :rofl:
I think I will do y'know...that'll be one for the Grandkids!

Also - I've read it's beneficial not to cut the cord straight away, but to let the last of the oxygen-rich blood go into the baby. It can take a few minutes up to an hour. Until the cord is white. Anyone else know anything about this?


----------



## MajellaG

Isnt that called a lotus birth/delivery or something?
Or thats may be a bit more extreme where they leave it on for days until it naturally detachs.
I read about that on here in 3rd tri section once.


----------



## NuKe

yeah a lotus birth is when they leave the placenta attached to the baby until it comes away naturally, it generally detatches a lot faster than if the cord was cut (usually in a couple of days).

leaving the cord to stop pulsing before cutting is very beneficial, and whatever happens I want that!!


----------



## EmyDra

Normal mammals bite through the cord a few minutes after birth so I don't see how it's natrual to just leave it till it detaches - it doesn't! It rots surely! (edit - read Lindsays post...more research needed!)
Lotus birth sounds familar, think that's it. I wonder if hospitals have policies on how quickly they cut the cord and why...(edit - yeah I'm clearly wrong from post above :lol:)

I feel so deprived of not knowing this stuff first time around!


----------



## NuKe

the placenta doesn't rot, you can buy special fabric bags to keep it contained and it just dries out!


----------



## NuKe

like this https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=l...=1t:429,r:11,s:79&tx=24&ty=52&biw=989&bih=604


----------



## EmyDra

NuKe said:


> the placenta doesn't rot, you can buy special fabric bags to keep it contained and it just dries out!

Baby in one arm...placenta in the other!


----------



## NuKe

for people who choose it, it's a very spiritual thing! its not for me but each to their own!


----------



## EmyDra

Yeah, just read that. It sounds sort of beautiful iykwim? 

But think as long as the cord stops pulsing I'd be happy :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Laura how are you feeling? 

Emy someone from dec dreamers where saying about making there's into the pills.

23wks today, I can't wait to give birth it's such an amazing thing how our body works!
X


----------



## NuKe

i cant wait either! only 2 days til my v-day as well!


----------



## YoungNImum

Exciting nuke :) there page on facebook who makes cloth nappies thought of you, would you like the name of it?

How do I upload pic from iPhone I tried but won't let me I think I'm doin it wrong x


----------



## tiggertea

What cloth bums have you been looking at? Do share!


----------



## YoungNImum

Search, Made By Amber. Could someone explain to me how cloth works, I mentioned it to OH but I didn't no what I was really talking about so couldn't get into a good conversation about cloth nappies :) x


----------



## EmyDra

Wow!!!

Tutu nappies!!!!

https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=page&id=20&chapter=0 That's a good introduction to cloth nappies. Wish I'd known more before I started buying then I'd have spent less and got a lot second hand.
It's not difficult or a bother, sure I'm still living on my own until June and have had Silas in cloth since he came back from hospital. With the exception of holidays we're taken to see my relatives in England he's always had a fluffy bum!

When I visit my family in Switzerland, the cost of waste disposal is so high that I'm actully bringing them with me.


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks Emma, I think I'm gonna have to read it a few times for it all to sink in lol basically you buy inners which absorb the pee/poo and then buy the cloth for the inners to go in of course, and both parts to be washed when used????


----------



## NuKe

thats one type! you can get ones that are all one piece or several pieces! its a bit daunting! if u do ever want to check em out, let me know, between emma debs and I, I reckon we have pretty much every type going! let u have a look at em! im gonna check out that page now court, cheers!!


----------



## tiggertea

If I can work with cloth (and get Mathew on board too') then it really is easy. :lol: alot to get your head around at first with all the different options, but overall it's pretty simple!


----------



## NuKe

yeah if i can get barry to do it, anyone can! its really only about an hour extra work a week! thats including putting washes on, hanging them up, and putting them back together!


----------



## YoungNImum

Could use recommend the easiest one for me to look into? X


----------



## tiggertea

And I find putting them back together isn't much of a chore anyway. It's a nice handy wee job that can be done in front of the tv. :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

Easiest option would be an all in one (Itti Bitti D'lish, Tots Bots Easyfit) but the downside to those is they take longer to dry.


----------



## NuKe

yeah itti bitti d'lish are brilliant!! they were our fave nappy for poppy! they come in all-in-one in which the absorbent bit is sewn into the actual nappy, or snap-in-one in which the arsorbent bits snap in with poppers and snap out for washing (and quicker drying), we much preferred the snap-in-ones. the thing with cloth nappies is, what works for one baby won't work for another, it depends on how heavy a wetter they are, and their body shape! for example, tots bots easyfit didnt work for us when we started as poppy had SUPER chunky thighs but are now brilliant as she's started to slim down in the leggies. ive got a wee stash going for lola and I haven't got more than 2 of one type/brand!


----------



## YoungNImum

Mentioned them to OH he seemed interested but also reminded me iv half a cupboard full of disposable nappies need using :s
I think I might buy 2-3 cloth tho I'm intrigued now
X


----------



## tiggertea

With Abbie we still used sposies at night.


----------



## NuKe

same with pops. shes got sensitive skin and i think because we didnt change to cloth til she was 1, her skin just wasnt used to it and couldn't take 14 hours without a change. her wee legs ended up burned, actually burned. :nope: hopefully using them from day 1 will make a difference this time!


----------



## YoungNImum

So sorry for all the dumb questions, how long do you normal leave till changing it? I though it was just like disposables??? Change when damp/wet x


----------



## tiggertea

That is how it works, but at night time they go longer once they're sleeping through etc. :winkwink:


----------



## Samantha_

I've always been intrigued by coth nappies! 
What are the benefits of using them rather than disposables??
where do you buy them?
:)


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks, hada look at the itti bittid'lish they are cute!


----------



## NuKe

benefits over disposables:

over the course of birth to potty training, you are talking a SERIOUS saving. im talking hundreds and hundreds of pounds.

no nasty chemicals

they don't go to landfill 

you can sell them on afterwards

waaaaaay cuter ;)

softer on baby's skin

breathable, think cotton pants versus plastic ones, there's also an ongoing debate about the effect sposies have on little boys' sperm count etc due to sposies keeping the testicles warmer than they really should be.

i bought all of poppy's apart from about 4 or 5, on the cloth nappy selling section on here or on clothnappytree.com, you save even more if you buy preloved. but check out cheeksandcherries.com too. theres loads of facebook selling pages also. there is ONE shop in NI that sells them- BabaMe. check em out! babame.com


----------



## Samantha_

thank u nuke :)


----------



## tiggertea

fill-your-pants.com to the shopping list too. ;)


----------



## tiggertea

Oh and Tesco Extra stores stock Bambino Mio and Tots Bots.


----------



## NuKe

mothercare do some prefolds etc but dont be expecting anything pretty!

fill your pants is awesome too, thanks debs!


----------



## tiggertea

I <3 FYP. :lol:


----------



## NuKe

i <3 THIS!!! look at it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am soooooo getting a hood for our carseat, buggy and handlebar covers!!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/SewF...eat-HoodsBlankets-and-Taggies/181072841952283


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh! pretty!


----------



## NuKe

im totally pimping out the buzz!!


----------



## EmyDra

Most of mine are pocket nappies, so like a nappy that has a flap and you put bamboo or terry inserts into, then take them out and wash the whole thing. I only use liners when teething now but found them handy at the start - though next time I won't bother as my Dyson (<3) eats all dirt. They are just flushable for lifting waste off and can be washed as well.

At night Silas has three layers of bamboo and three layers of terry. Now he's drinking more liquids in the day he's basically at the max the nappies can potentially take.

omfg don't let me near custom prams!! I'm going to buy a purple colour pack for my oyster I think so I can mix n match it with the yellow one I have. What I reeaaally want is purple and green though...


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks, I'll get the hang of it I'm sure, gonna check out the sites you posted thanks :) x

Excited for Thursday going to look at a few electric violins :) x


----------



## NuKe

oooooh electric violins!! i played the violin for years!


----------



## YoungNImum

Ohh fab! what did you play? Me an my twin had lessons from
About 9-10 don't play classical or anything we play Irish traditional music, Eva loves it when I play! X


----------



## NuKe

classical mainly, but when i got into music myself i started playing more modern stuff, like nirvana :haha:


----------



## Wyntir

Been checking out the nappy sites mentioned here, thank you!

I think I'll use disposable nappies that I have already gathered up (all freebies) at the start and then I'll switch to bamboo terry squares. 

Also found https://thenappylady.co.uk
really useful, she has a facebook page and a youtube page showing all the different terries and prefolds.


----------



## NuKe

awesome wyntir!! ive never used prefolds and wraps, too much work for me! :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

I'v been proper greedy, couldn't decide between bacon or sausage, so had 1 of each :S


----------



## LaurGil

Good choice ,Why chose when you can have both ha ha

I was going to make chicken ,with cheese & broc pasta but I think french toast sounds like a plan 

My son has been ill for two wks now & today I thought we would go out for a walk to get air & a few bits from the shop ,i got him dressed went up to the loo & when i came down he is out cold on the sofa & now its lashing down *Boo* to crappy NI weather


----------



## tiggertea

Spent much of today timing pains. :wacko:
Off to the bath shortly to see if they stop.


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh wow, how are you coping? How the timing going? Are you ok 100 questions at once lol x


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh also Luna BIG good luck for your I induction tomarrow x


----------



## MajellaG

OMG!!! Luna tomorrow, all the very best of gd luck!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: Yeah I'm grand. They're "ouch" but not "argh holy sh*t I'm in labour". Have every confidence they will stop again. Had them every 10 mins for 3 hours this afternoon. They stopped. Started again around 5pm and have been every 10-15 mins since.


----------



## MajellaG

tiggertea said:


> Spent much of today timing pains. :wacko:
> Off to the bath shortly to see if they stop.

Oh it's not you ready to go so soon is it tiggertea? You joked about queue jumping with Luna!!!! :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

Luna, tomorrow, wowee!!
Tigger, no queue jumping now...


----------



## MajellaG

tiggertea said:


> Spent much of today timing pains. :wacko:
> Off to the bath shortly to see if they stop.

Oh it's not you ready to go so soon is it tiggertea? You joked about queue jumping with Luna!!!! :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

I know - I was thinking that earlier... I was only joking about jumping the queue! Honest! :haha: 

Bath didn't stop them, but they're not quite so ouch worthy. This could go on for days/weeks though so not counting my chickens yet!


----------



## YoungNImum

How you feeling today tigger? X


----------



## Wyntir

Pains any easier today tigger?


----------



## tiggertea

Just crampy today so far. Nothing I could time - it's constant period pains and lower back. Knew it would amount to nothing! :lol: Ah well... best cooking another little while anyways!


----------



## sharon0302

Feel in love with a yummy mummy changing bag online, and I am taking it as a fate, and that I must buy it cause just found out the biggest stockist of their stuff in northern ireland is in donaghadee where i live!!:happydance:


----------



## LaurGil

If anyone is shopping around for all their baby items on the cheap like we are ikea have 3 coloured muslin square for £3 .The cheapest I have seen so far xXx https://https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00129908/


----------



## NuKe

thats a great price! i dont think i ever used a single muslin tho! ever!


----------



## LaurGil

I didnt with Jack either to be honest I only found out about them a couple of months ago when my friend had her baby deffo going to invest in a few because the amount of kitchen roll I went threw after I had Jack was unreal because of his reflux I was always mopping up sick xXx


----------



## NuKe

i just used bibs :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

sharon0302 said:


> Feel in love with a yummy mummy changing bag online, and I am taking it as a fate, and that I must buy it cause just found out the biggest stockist of their stuff in northern ireland is in donaghadee where i live!!:happydance:

What shop is that then?



LaurGil said:


> If anyone is shopping around for all their baby items on the cheap like we are ikea have 3 coloured muslin square for £3 .The cheapest I have seen so far xXx https://https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00129908/

We use them mostly as play items in our house - they are blankets, superhero capes, picnic rugs, wedding dresses!

Anyone heard from Liz?


----------



## LaurGil

I used bibs .... they werent much use on a baby with a bad reflux 

Aw i wonder how she is getting on ?


----------



## NuKe

ooooooooh im dying to know!!


----------



## holywoodmum

anything on FB lindsay? I don't have liz added...


----------



## NuKe

he's hereeeeeeee!!!!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....525930174&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply


----------



## Wyntir

Aw can't see


----------



## MajellaG

Wont let me see either!! :cry:


----------



## sharon0302

holywoodmum said:


> sharon0302 said:
> 
> 
> Feel in love with a yummy mummy changing bag online, and I am taking it as a fate, and that I must buy it cause just found out the biggest stockist of their stuff in northern ireland is in donaghadee where i live!!:happydance:
> 
> What shop is that then?
> 
> Robin's Nest- going for a nosy tomorrow!Click to expand...


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw fantastic!! Another baby born :) tigger now your next! X


----------



## tiggertea

:argh:


----------



## Wyntir

:haha:

Sorry :flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

Lindsay how are they doing? Do you no what he weighed x


----------



## NuKe

sorry girls didnt realise her page was private! i dont think ill put the pic on here, it's not really my place iykwim? 

it says Noah Matthew Robert Oliver born at 7.36pm weighing 6lb 7oz!


----------



## Wyntir

aw wonderful! Such a long name. Congratulations!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Awl bless, can't wait to see pic hope they both keeping well. I'll up date front page asap x


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratations Liz!


----------



## izzy29

How keen are they at doing internal ultrasounds in NI? I got my scan apt through and I will only be 9+3 as I had a 35 day cycle so they are assuming I will be 10+3. Thing is I carry my weight around my middle and having a previous c section doesn't help things either. I wonder how much they could see externally as I really don't fancy an internal scan. I am going to try to change it as it doesn't suit that day but even later that week might not make a difference to what they see.


----------



## YoungNImum

I tHought they only did internal ultrasounds in amercia? Iv never heard of anyone having one here tbh, x


----------



## Wyntir

I had an internal ultrasound at the EPU when they suspected I had a miscarriage last year. Its not painful, just a slight discomfort at the beginning.


----------



## LaurGil

Izzy i have had a quite a few in the mater this pregnancy ,at the start when they did an early scan at 7 wks ,then when I was having pains to make sure there wasnt another sac stuck in the tube then on friday when I was leaking fluid so I think if they have cause they will do them xXx


----------



## YoungNImum

Ok iv of heard of 2 people now lol is it sore? X


----------



## tiggertea

I had an internal this time too... It wasn't painful at all just initial uncomfort. A smear test is def worse!


----------



## LaurGil

Not painful just unpleasant sometimes tho after an internal scan they will use the plastic thing the same as a smear if they need swabs or to check your cervix opening ,O the joys x

Any one else feeling drained today ,I think I have been smit with my sons germs ,tissues at the ready ,lucky no cooking tonight going to my parents for dinner then home for a cuppa watch call the midwife then bed ,DS has been out of nursery ill for over two weeks so i'm sure the early starts will be a shock to us both 

xxx


----------



## izzy29

Hopefully if I reschedule by a week they def won't have to. I have had them in my first preg due to bleeding but never for my reglare scheduled scans so hopefully I won't this time.


----------



## LaurGil

Fingers crossed you wont need it izzy x


----------



## holywoodmum

Izzy, I had my booking appt through last time at 7 weeks, as my GP wrote the wrong LMP day (grrr) and even phoned to check and they said yes come then and when I got there they refused to do anything... anyway, I dunno, yeah I'd push it back a week if I were you - what hospital? I've had to reschedule mine next month at the Ulster already... they were fine about it. Both my scans with DD1 and DD2 were done at 10 weeks and they were fine!


----------



## NuKe

i had 3 internal scans when I mc'd last year, I didn't find it uncomfortable at all, perhaps I have a fanny like a wizard's sleeve...? I went for my first scan this time at 8+2 issy as I was unsure about dates, but they found the hb straight away with no problems! I did find it hilarious that they put a durex condom on over the internal scanner tho :haha:


----------



## izzy29

holywoodmum said:


> Izzy, I had my booking appt through last time at 7 weeks, as my GP wrote the wrong LMP day (grrr) and even phoned to check and they said yes come then and when I got there they refused to do anything... anyway, I dunno, yeah I'd push it back a week if I were you - what hospital? I've had to reschedule mine next month at the Ulster already... they were fine about it. Both my scans with DD1 and DD2 were done at 10 weeks and they were fine!

Going to the ulster. Think I will put it back a week if they allow me but am busting to actually make sure there is something in there at the same time lol


----------



## tiggertea

NuKe said:


> I did find it hilarious that they put a durex condom on over the internal scanner tho :haha:

Me too. I know it's for hygiene etc but all I could think was "Wouldn't want me getting pregnant now would we?" :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

:rofl:

when i had to go in for my scan/jab the other week, i called my mum in when i was about to get the scan as she hadn't seen one since my brother (23 years ago) and probably never will again, she was like :shock: at the clarity, she said when she saw us on the screen it was like just blurry shaded areas! but anyway, the internal scanner was sitting in it's wee place and a packet of durex beside it, she fully didnt believe me when i told her thats what they were for, had to get the mw to confirm it when she came in!


----------



## tiggertea

:haha:


----------



## NuKe

she also found it hilarious that they had durex, she thought they should have some Antrim Area Hospital branded ones :haha:

oh and 4 weeks to go debs!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## MajellaG

I honestly believe your scan clarity is only as gd as your sonographer. I was scanned at 10+3 due to wrong dating, long cycles, LMP the usual blah blah blah.
Alot of people asked me after the scan did I need internal as it was only 10wks but I didnt. Ive heard that about the condom - weird!! 

Im in Causeway. The sonographer was fantastic & the clarity in the picture was amazing we could make out everything - eyes, nose, mouth tho bottom half was blurry.
Our 20wk scan wasnt great it was different women done it, but i believe if it had of been the same lady as the first scan the pic's would have been amazing.

My friend had her scans in the Royal & her pics were awful I cud hardly may them out at all. :nope:
Nuke your pics were good from Antrim. :thumbup:

I have another scan coming up now on the 10th Feb - cant wait!! :cloud9:


----------



## LaurGil

I was just looking at the front page has eveyone went before there due date so far ? X


----------



## tiggertea

Yep! 4 weeks! Though I would like to go anytime in the next 2. Please and thank you. :haha: majorly miserable at the moment and just want baby to be here now!


----------



## YoungNImum

Yea Laura :) tigger have you got things sorted for baby coming? X


----------



## Megananna

Hey thanks for the link over.
Due march 22nd:)


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey welcome :) I'll add you to front page. Where abouts you from? X


----------



## tiggertea

Everything is ready... Just need a baby now! :lol:


----------



## YoungNImum

I can remember that stage, altho I honestly thought I was going to go over but went early, which was a shock! X


----------



## tiggertea

This is totally different for me. Had 3 days of miserableness before Abbie arrived (at 38 weeks). :lol:


----------



## holywoodmum

I had an internal scan once - but I can't remember why - I distinctly remember the condom going on though!
Hi Megananna :wave:


----------



## NuKe

welcome megananna! wer r u from?


----------



## MajellaG

Hi megananna, welcome :flower:


----------



## Wyntir

Hi Megananna! Welcome


----------



## sazlovesbump

I was due 2 days ago on the 29th of jan still waiten on him arriving I think hes to comfortable lol getting induced on the 7th of feb if he hasnt came himself :) xx


----------



## MajellaG

Hi saz, welcome, where are you from?
Hopefully you'll go soon, gd luck!! :flower:


----------



## Wyntir

Hi Saz!

Took a new bump picture this morning. Not the best pic, but I was tidying so comfy clothes for me.



See how round its getting!


----------



## NuKe

welcome saz! wer r u from? 

that's a lovely bumo wyntir!!


----------



## EmyDra

wyntir your bump id getting biiiig!

Back after 5 days without internet...bad 5 days...:haha:

Welcome everyone :D. Liz (Lunabean) got to pushing using only G&A and then Noah was born in two pushes! Hopefully she'll get to a birth story at some stage, sure she's very busy atm. Very very bad tear due to the speed of the birth...shes had surgery and has been told she maybe temporarily incontinent (just what you need when you've got a newborn to look after). She said he's a very sucky baby and was sucking the tip of her friends nose! She did sound so happy though :cloud9:!


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey welcome saz I'll add you to the front page, how are you feeling, which hospital you using?

Aw fab bump pic, getting round and bonus no stretch marks :)

Oh poor luna that's the last thing you'd want to here after having a baby :( hope she manages to do a birth story love reading them

X


----------



## holywoodmum

Saz, hope you go on your own before the 7th - I feel for you - mine were both 11 days late...
Wyntir, lovely bump!
Thanks for the update on Liz Emy :)
Courtney, she did write a wee bit about the birth in her journal...


----------



## Wyntir

Thanks eveyone, yes youngnimum no stretch marks :) 

Poor Luna, well done her tho


----------



## EmyDra

I am stretchmark city :p Oh well!


----------



## LaurGil

Hi saz :flower: how exciting to think this time next week you could have your baby !!!

Poor luna :(

I have a map of the world on my belly and on my legs, arm etc after DS ,It was funny I only got them on my left arm and im right handed I think all the fork lifting I done kept my right arm safe from them lol 

does anyone know if your allowed to bring children to your midwife app in the doctors ,I was going to bring DS along so he can hear the heartbeat ?

X


----------



## tiggertea

Abbie always came to my appts. :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

yep poppy has come to all of mine! and she generally runs round wrecking everything, the mw doesn't mind though, they have some toys there for kids actually!


----------



## YoungNImum

My stretchmarks with Eva where horrible really red and sore looking they didn't hurt and only really got them the last few weeks of pregnancy, I used to take belly bump shots but I don't think I'm brave enough to do it this time.

I decided to do something productive yesterday and iv started crocheting a baby cardigan :s x


----------



## Wyntir

I'm having a baby next month! :happydance: Time has certainly flew past


----------



## sharon0302

Scary isn't it! I have only 14 weeks left til my maternity- 11 weeks til my hours go down!


----------



## NuKe

oooooooooh crazy how time flies!!! :shock: 

my stretchmarks are now just shiny but they were soooooooo red at the end of pregnancy, i called it my tiger belly


----------



## holywoodmum

I wouldn't know how to crochet to save my life!
Next month wyntir - cool!
My stretch marks are mostly from being fat. I'm sure this baby will give me a few more though...


----------



## tiggertea

I'm having a baby! At least I flipping better be with the regular pains and tightenings that have been keeping me occupied for the last 20hours!


----------



## holywoodmum

tiggertea said:


> I'm having a baby! At least I flipping better be with the regular pains and tightenings that have been keeping me occupied for the last 20hours!

ooerr! a wee bit early, but how exciting - at least not queue jumping now!!


----------



## MajellaG

Yeah tigger do you think this is it?


----------



## NuKe

omg debbie!!!


----------



## tiggertea

Yeah I reckon it is! Like holywood said, wee bit early, but monster has been measuring 2 weeks big most appts so all should be well!


----------



## holywoodmum

happy days! i want all the details now!! how far apart, how long are they lasting!? Sorry, total snoop alert... living life vicariously.


----------



## NuKe

right debs, I AM APPOINTING MYSELF OFFICIALLY "LET THE BNB GIRLS KNOW" PERSON. so text me!!! ARGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck debbie, in case i dont get to s[peak to u again!


----------



## YoungNImum

Exciting!!!! Gd luck keep us posted x


----------



## EmyDra

Yoooo! I'm glad he's not waiting around cause I know you were worried about him getting too big. :happydance:


----------



## LaurGil

:wohoo: I nearly jump of the bed im so excited for you ,would they try & stop your labour if your less than 37 wks or are you good to go ? xXx


----------



## sharon0302

Good luck tiggertea!


----------



## YoungNImum

Any updates nuke :) x


----------



## tiggertea

You are the official updater linds! 
Nothing exciting to report... Getting nowhere fast. All slowed again (but still there) so just a waiting game. Bet we'll still be here in a fortnight!


----------



## NuKe

tease!


----------



## YoungNImum

Your playing with us now, we need another baby to coooo at lol hope your feeling ok? X 

Sharon when's your 4D scan not long? X


----------



## EmyDra

Yeah Debs stop giving us a lack of baby and pop him out so we can see how cute he is!


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> Your playing with us now, we need another baby to coooo at lol hope your feeling ok? X
> 
> Sharon when's your 4D scan not long? X

18th Feb- still a whole two weeks :wacko: Can't wait to buy something gender specific


----------



## YoungNImum

I won't to have a moan a really silly hormonal moan about something that's pissd me of but I don't have the energy right now!

Tigger how's things going with you an baby?

Sharon is your son excited about finding out?

So it's majella 10th feb, Sharon 18th and me 27th anyone els gotta scan this month? 
X


----------



## NuKe

go on, have a moan!


----------



## tiggertea

Sweet FA happening here now. Still constantly crampy and uncomfortable, but no signs of a baby making an appearance any time soon. Have a to do list made for this afternoon that involves eating curry for lunch and some vigorous cleaning tasks in the (vain!) hope that something might "click". :rolleyes: desperate times and all that!


----------



## NuKe

clean the floor with a scrubby brush! sideways up and down stairs!!


----------



## tiggertea

I have scrubbed the kitchen and living room floors on my hands and knees and dried them off with a towel. :smug: Given myself a sore back and not much else! :haha: Still have some things on my list of labour inducing tasks so fingers crossed! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## Wyntir

Youngnimum I got a scan this month on the 17th. :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Well thought I'd sleep on it and see if I'd still be pissed of and I am! MIL informed OH of his sisters baby names ( she due 22nd June) yesterday. Our 2nd name wev picked for a girl she has picked as a first name if she has a girl, she finds out Tuesday what she's having so I might have nothing to worry about but OH wonts to change the name now it bloody to me long enough getting him to agree on the 2nd name.
Well anyway iv almost decided to pick a new one because if I do have a girl and still use the name it's all I'd hear of his Mum that his sister choose that name :( but nothing seems to jump out at me because iv gotten used to saying our names. We both agreed we would keep our names a surprise from family and friends so she didn't no till yesterday I'd picked it but OH told his mum but he said she never. Said anything moan over for now! X


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir you excited? Good few of us having scans this month, I'll no after this one if we need another, but back at hospital march for anti-D the joys x


----------



## Wyntir

Thats a shame about names! We haven't told anyone our names, except for posting them here. 

Some days I want to share them with everyone just cos i'm so excited and love the names, but then I think no its better to wait. So I'll share with you girls the current names we have chosen. It took me all this pregnancy to find ones hubby liked lol.

So we have Raylan Oscar, Damien Jax, Jax Damien, or Jax Ethan. OH is very much a fan of the names Jax and Damien. 

Girls we have Everly Rose or Everly Grace. 

About scan, I cannot wait for it to come around, feels like a long time since we had our last scan. Roll on two weeks!


----------



## YoungNImum

I'm just disappointed more than anything, if I do find a name I like OH will just have to agree lol

Lovely names jax is fantastic! 

X


----------



## MajellaG

Finished work yesterday so im on my first day of Maternity Leave today! YEAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

wooooooooooooooooooo majella!!!!! fab! we shud totally meet up sometime! u cant be that far away from me!

i also love the name jax!


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations Majella!!! :happydance:

I love the names Jax and Damien. My brother likes Damien very much I know so wouldn't use it on him. Might get a newphew called that one day :). A few nights ago I remembered the name I really like the name 'Ivor', and that's currently quite a fav of mine for a boy.

BnB and my mother were the only people who knew my baby names :)


----------



## Wyntir

Yay Majella!!! I have about 3 and half weeks left. Not really looking forward to it, will have to make a list of things to do lol

Jax is definately one of my favourite names, especially with Damien as a middle name. Just hope that if it is a boy, he suits the name lol


----------



## MajellaG

NuKe said:


> wooooooooooooooooooo majella!!!!! fab! we shud totally meet up sometime! u cant be that far away from me!
> 
> i also love the name jax!

That would be great! I've just cleared out my spare room so operation nursery is now on!!!!! So excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

MajellaG said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> wooooooooooooooooooo majella!!!!! fab! we shud totally meet up sometime! u cant be that far away from me!
> 
> i also love the name jax!
> 
> That would be great! I've just cleared out my spare room so operation nursery is now on!!!!! So excited!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

we are actually ok, we are planning on co-sleeping for the first 6 months at least so we have a good while to sort Lola's room! It's currently a dumping ground and the tumbledryer is in there too. I think we're going to sell it and buy a condenser tumbler instead so we can have it under the breakfast bar in the kitchen without the need for a vent! I could not survive without my tumbler!!


----------



## Wyntir

I just bought a condenser dryer a few days ago, was fed up trying to dry clothes in this awful weather. 

Have painful ribs tonight, not happy at all.


----------



## MajellaG

No me neither I love my tumble dryer.
Babys going to sleep in a moses basket in our bedroom for the first 6 mths but I have a changing station & bath & all the babys other bits & bobs thats going in the spare room/nursery. DH painted it but it will need a second coat tomorrow, then we have a bit of carpet to lay & the skirting to put back on & a new curtain.
Thinking of getting one of those big wall decals to brighten the place up too like a winnie the pooh scene or just wording of a nursery rhyme or something - there dead cheap on ebay but look really smart. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

Few pix of my wee man..hope everyone is well!! Im recovering from 3rd degree tears...not fun! Struggled abit with breastfeeding the first few days cus his latcfh was so strong..but not too bad now!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-01 05.02.51.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









2012-02-02 14.53.12.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









2012-02-05 11.59.11.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NuKe

great to hear from u liz!! noah is just STUNNING. :cloud9: and great to hear you're still bfing!! go you!!!!!!!!!

hopefully u make it to 6 months majella! we tried, but at like 4 months poppy was smacking her arms off the sides and waking herself up so we ended up putting her in her cot early! she was also about to outgrow it (but she's a long wee woman!)


----------



## sharon0302

LunaBean said:


> Few pix of my wee man..hope everyone is well!! Im recovering from 3rd degree tears...not fun! Struggled abit with breastfeeding the first few days cus his latcfh was so strong..but not too bad now!!

OMG he is gorgeous!


----------



## EmyDra

Our Moses Basket was bigger than most. Just had it for if I went and stayed at my parents house. Last time he slept in it he was about 5 months but he woke up a lot. 

The Crib I had I got because I thought it would outlast a Moses basket but he was hitting his hands off the bars so I switched him to big cot just before he turned 5 months. He was still in my room though, the cot has caster wheels so I could just wheel it into my room (there was a nice big space).

A friend with less space used a travel cot to keep her LO in her room till he was 6 months.


----------



## Wyntir

Luna he is gorgeous! He is like a wee wise man.


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> Our Moses Basket was bigger than most. Just had it for if I went and stayed at my parents house. Last time he slept in it he was about 5 months but he woke up a lot.
> 
> The Crib I had I got because I thought it would outlast a Moses basket but he was hitting his hands off the bars so I switched him to big cot just before he turned 5 months. He was still in my room though, the cot has caster wheels so I could just wheel it into my room (there was a nice big space).
> 
> A friend with less space used a travel cot to keep her LO in her room till he was 6 months.

that travel cot idea is great, as most ppl end up buying one anyway! we have bought 2, one for each set of grandparents! fiver each at a carboot sale :smug: (also got 2 bumbos for a tenner on the same day... went on ebay!)


----------



## EmyDra

Nice! I actually have three :wacko:

Kevin has one which was Amber's (now 6) which we use for going to his parents. I bought the cheapest one I could find in Toys R Us for £30 which has since gone to live in Switzerland with my parents. And FOBs parents bought one for Silas to nap in if he needs it...
They said they just bought the one with the best reviews, it's a fecking BabyBjorn Travel Cot! £150! that's more than I paid for his ACUTAL cot LOL. Saying that though it is amazing, you look at it and it basically puts itself together for you and the massive is ultra light and fluffy and comfy. My cheap one is like a piece of lead!


----------



## holywoodmum

YoungNImum said:


> So it's majella 10th feb, Sharon 18th and me 27th anyone els gotta scan this month?
> X

Me, me, me!! :happydance: got my first scan next Tue on the 14th!



YoungNImum said:


> Well thought I'd sleep on it and see if I'd still be pissed of and I am! MIL informed OH of his sisters baby names ( she due 22nd June) yesterday. Our 2nd name wev picked for a girl she has picked as a first name if she has a girl, she finds out Tuesday what she's having so I might have nothing to worry about but OH wonts to change the name now it bloody to me long enough getting him to agree on the 2nd name.
> Well anyway iv almost decided to pick a new one because if I do have a girl and still use the name it's all I'd hear of his Mum that his sister choose that name :( but nothing seems to jump out at me because iv gotten used to saying our names. We both agreed we would keep our names a surprise from family and friends so she didn't no till yesterday I'd picked it but OH told his mum but he said she never. Said anything moan over for now! X

I never told anyone our baby names. I'd stick with it if I were you...



MajellaG said:


> Finished work yesterday so im on my first day of Maternity Leave today! YEAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Hurrah for maternity leave!



LunaBean said:


> Few pix of my wee man..hope everyone is well!! Im recovering from 3rd degree tears...not fun! Struggled abit with breastfeeding the first few days cus his latcfh was so strong..but not too bad now!!

Lovely photos!! Glad the feeding going better now :)



EmyDra said:


> Nice! I actually have three :wacko:
> 
> Kevin has one which was Amber's (now 6) which we use for going to his parents. I bought the cheapest one I could find in Toys R Us for £30 which has since gone to live in Switzerland with my parents. And FOBs parents bought one for Silas to nap in if he needs it...
> They said they just bought the one with the best reviews, it's a fecking BabyBjorn Travel Cot! £150! that's more than I paid for his ACUTAL cot LOL. Saying that though it is amazing, you look at it and it basically puts itself together for you and the massive is ultra light and fluffy and comfy. My cheap one is like a piece of lead!

We have a travel cot but B hasn't been in it for ages as friends lent my parents a cot for when she is at their house. 



Back from a weekend in Germany with DH - great fun - didn't miss the girls on bit (how bad am I!?)
V excited for my scan next week, but also really nervous as I'm now convinced I'll have had a MMC. I hate this limbo period where symptoms have faded, but there is no 'evidence' of a baby :(
and work said I can start my career break at Easter, so I have 7 and half weeks left at work! Just need to find somewhere to live now!


----------



## LaurGil

I cant remember what age I put Jack in his own room ,maybe one ? I do remember his cot in our room for a good while after he out grew the basket now im in a panic because even the smallest of cots wont fit in our room in this house ,what will you all be doing ?

I had my physio today & she realigned my hips wasnt to sore now tonight I feel like I have been beaten with a big stick !!! Also got a big support band to wear under my support belt as baby & placenta are both lying really low at the front 

Xxx


----------



## tiggertea

We had a crib in our room til she was just over 6months. Then she went in the cot in her own room. 

Hope the achey feeling goes soon laur!


----------



## MajellaG

Hi tiggertea,
I was thinking about you yesterday - your still hanging on then!!


----------



## NuKe

holywoodmum said:


> V excited for my scan next week, but also really nervous as I'm now convinced I'll have had a MMC.

why hun? what's making you think this??


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey girls, luna he is adorable! Hope your on the mend soon.

Holywood: exciting good luck I'm sure everything will be fine, glad to hear you had a nice trip:) 

Tigger: we are still waiting for your son to arrive! How you feeling?

We are back to the drawing board for middle names I'm so dissapointed :( 

X


----------



## tiggertea

Nothing to report here. Constantly achey and feel like I'm going to be sick at any moment, but no real signs baby is going to make an appearance! Meh. :brat:


----------



## holywoodmum

LaurGil said:


> I cant remember what age I put Jack in his own room ,maybe one ? I do remember his cot in our room for a good while after he out grew the basket now im in a panic because even the smallest of cots wont fit in our room in this house ,what will you all be doing ?
> 
> I had my physio today & she realigned my hips wasnt to sore now tonight I feel like I have been beaten with a big stick !!! Also got a big support band to wear under my support belt as baby & placenta are both lying really low at the front
> 
> Xxx

We lasted about 3 months with C and B in our room... Hope the achey bits ease off...!



NuKe said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> V excited for my scan next week, but also really nervous as I'm now convinced I'll have had a MMC.
> 
> why hun? what's making you think this??Click to expand...

I don't know, I'm just scared it's all gone wrong as I don't feel pregnant now, tiredness gone, nausea gone etc, so I don't know. I know I felt like this with C and B too, but it's going to be a long 6 days to wait!



tiggertea said:


> Nothing to report here. Constantly achey and feel like I'm going to be sick at any moment, but no real signs baby is going to make an appearance! Meh. :brat:

boo to that then!


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw tigger I'm sure your fed up :( 

I'm looking forward to our scan we are gonna ask AGAIN about baby's gender but doubt they will tell us x


----------



## holywoodmum

just a wee request here... a friend is fundraising manager for a arthritis research Uk and they are in a competition to win £10000 for their charity - can you click on the link and like his "rap" please!!
https://rap.findaproperty.com/rap-competition-entry/david-fisher-orange-rapper!/


----------



## izzy29

YoungNImum said:


> Aw tigger I'm sure your fed up :(
> 
> I'm looking forward to our scan we are gonna ask AGAIN about baby's gender but doubt they will tell us x

Youngnimum, are u going to he Ulster? I am hoping they will tell me the gender but dont have much hope with their stupid policy!!


----------



## Wyntir

I have an appointment next week at the hospital, when I'll be 34 weeks. Anyone tell me what happens at the 34 week appointment?


----------



## YoungNImum

Yea I'm at the ulster izzy, I asked at both my scans with my daughter an they said they couldn't say, I asked both times with this LO an at the 20wk scan I asked but she said she wasn't looking for that today, but apparently a few girls I no who have been pregnant have said they have been told by an obtrestion (sorry spelling) so I'm thinking maybe because I'll be 28wk baby's bits might be more view able and as it's a growth scan maybe someone higher up than a normal scanner would be able to say, who no's tho probably be another point blank no, id just like to no as if it's a boy I'm going to need to do some major clothes shopping! X


----------



## izzy29

YoungNImum said:


> Yea I'm at the ulster izzy, I asked at both my scans with my daughter an they said they couldn't say, I asked both times with this LO an at the 20wk scan I asked but she said she wasn't looking for that today, but apparently a few girls I no who have been pregnant have said they have been told by an obtrestion (sorry spelling) so I'm thinking maybe because I'll be 28wk baby's bits might be more view able and as it's a growth scan maybe someone higher up than a normal scanner would be able to say, who no's tho probably be another point blank no, id just like to no as if it's a boy I'm going to need to do some major clothes shopping! X

It seems to be a bit hit or miss depending on who you get. I asked when I had my daughter at the 20 week scan and the sono told me it wasnt their policy to tell and I said thanks anyway I would just have to go for a gender scan and then she said she would look cause she hated people having to pay privately for that but since then I had a scan for gall stones and it was the same girl and she told me it had all changed and there is no way they can tell. Here's hoping things have changed in 3 years there are nice ones next time and let us know. It is our baby afterall!


----------



## NuKe

Wyntir said:


> I have an appointment next week at the hospital, when I'll be 34 weeks. Anyone tell me what happens at the 34 week appointment?

not much! the same usual measurements/listening in, but also i think they ask if u want to go to parentcraft classes and put ur name down for that!


----------



## holywoodmum

They told me at the Ulster they wouldn't tell me cos they had 5 wrong that were born within a month of each other!


----------



## EmyDra

I had an appointment every week by the time I was at 30 weeks. Alternating between the consultant and the diabetic doctor and the sometimes I'd get two a week for the midwife...they're all the same and a bit of a blur. 

They'll check your weewee and measure you fundal height and do heartbeat. 

I never even asked at Lagan Valley. It said in their wee leaflet that they don't disclose the gender and I hadn't heard of anyone extracted the info. Midwife did say at the ante natal classes that if asked your consultant they might tell you, but by then I figured I'd made it that far team yellow and I'd stick to it.

Looking highly unlikely that I'm going to be due 2012, unless we do continue trying for the two months we were intending to break from. Veeery reluctant to stop, but have to remember that birthdays in December are not fun :-s.


----------



## LaurGil

I just noticed mummy to be 87 due date was today ,had a wee nosey around & found this on third tri !!


Mummy_to_be87
Hey all...big news...I had a beautiful baby girl Elliane Louise born Monday 6th February 2012 at 10:45am five days early weighing 6lbs 13oz, she is just gorgeous, I cant believe she is finally here...on cloud nine!! xx

Big congrats to mummy_to_be87 if you see this :flower:

It seems to be going boy ,girl ,boy ,girl ,boy atm 

xXx


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw fab I was actually thinking if sending her a message to see how things where, thanks laur :) tigger it's defiantly you next! X


----------



## sharon0302

A week tomorrow and it will be 4d scan!!

Busy week ahead our son gets his P5 test results today and is off all next week for midterm

Then on Monday I get my ACCA Taxation exam result:dohh: 

St Valentines and a nice meal on Tuesday!

So lots to fill our minds till next weekend. Bet it still drags!


----------



## tiggertea

Ahhhhh congrats!

I shall hopefully be adding a boy to the mix today... or very soon at least! Me thinks it's time girlies! (Shhhhhh I'm not telling on facebook til it's all over though.)


----------



## sharon0302

ooooooh! Fingers crossed!


----------



## LaurGil

Good luck with all the results sharon ,I would love a 4D scan but so expensive here xXx

ooo tiggertea what has been happening :happydance: xXx


----------



## tiggertea

Was 3cm and had a sweep at my appt last night and had quite a bit of bloody show etc since. Also had very broken sleep with pains and regular pains at 7 mins apart all morning. Long way to go yet, but getting there! It doesn't seem like it's a false alarm this time...


----------



## LaurGil

That all sounds like your on the home run to me , i'm so excited for you ,fingers crossed things progress on & you have a :baby: very soon :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

After all my wanting baby here now I'm sitting going "Sh1t! Am I READY for another baby!?" :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Yay! Breath lol good luck tigger hopefully you update with a birth announcement :) :)

Ah fab Sharon is your son lOoking forwArd yo the scan?

X


----------



## NuKe

AH DEBBIE!!!!!!!!!!! goooooooooooood luccccccccccccccck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> Yay! Breath lol good luck tigger hopefully you update with a birth announcement :) :)
> 
> Ah fab Sharon is your son lOoking forwArd yo the scan?
> 
> X


Hes really excited- counting sleeps!


----------



## MajellaG

Congrats to Mummy_to_Be!!:flower:
Good luck debs!! :flower

Think I was supposed to be more or less next after you debs but went for my 36 week scan this morning. She hinted but didnt actually confirm that the baby is small - which I sort of knew anyway & I'm not worried about only being a 5 lb'er myself at birth & im still knocking about!! :haha:
Shes also has booked me in for another scan in 4 weeks time so she obviously saw something that made her think this LO wasnt going to be coming out any time soon. :shrug:
Probably will end up needing to be started - hate the thought of that - wanted the try & labour as long as possible at home. Oh well whatever will be will be.


----------



## Wyntir

NuKe said:


> Wyntir said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment next week at the hospital, when I'll be 34 weeks. Anyone tell me what happens at the 34 week appointment?
> 
> not much! the same usual measurements/listening in, but also i think they ask if u want to go to parentcraft classes and put ur name down for that!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, we've already done parentcraft classes. Thought we might have got a scan at the appointment, saying as every appointment so far at hospital was for a scan. Just have to wait and see lol.

Big congrats to Mummy to be!!!!!!

I'm very happy today, this morning we booked the gresham hotel in dublin for a night, and first class on the enterprise!!!! all for £60 each. Win!:happydance:


----------



## NuKe

u might do! i remember getting one around that time!!


----------



## EmyDra

MajellaG said:


> Congrats to Mummy_to_Be!!:flower:
> Good luck debs!! :flower
> 
> Think I was supposed to be more or less next after you debs but went for my 36 week scan this morning. She hinted but didnt actually confirm that the baby is small - which I sort of knew anyway & I'm not worried about only being a 5 lb'er myself at birth & im still knocking about!! :haha:
> Shes also has booked me in for another scan in 4 weeks time so she obviously saw something that made her think this LO wasnt going to be coming out any time soon. :shrug:
> Probably will end up needing to be started - hate the thought of that - wanted the try & labour as long as possible at home. Oh well whatever will be will be.

At scan at 40 weeks  that's a bit wierd!


----------



## MajellaG

Yeah ive never heard of that before either - strange! :shrug:


----------



## holywoodmum

Mummy_to_be87 big congratulations!
Tigger, waiting for your news now too! Very exciting, 3cm already sounds promising!
Majella, you mightn't need started at all - a lot can happen in 4 weeks - make sure you try a few sweeps before letting them induce you, and don't be afraid to wait over the 10 days...
Wyntir, I had a scan at 34 weeks at Ulster... and that sounds like a great deal you booked!
Emy, would another Dec birthday be that bad? Where are things at this month?

As for me, 4 sleeps until my scan :happydance: and DH is home tonight, so that will distract me nicely until then!


----------



## EmyDra

Well, it wouldn't be the end of the world, particularly early December...but it really was just a bit hetic this year with Christmas and then his birthday 6 days later. So many presents and not knowing which were from which and the thought of doing that twice :wacko:...
There's so much to organise for us in December as it is and money-wise too. Every other year Kevin's going to be in England over Christmas chances are seeing the girls so it wouldn't be nice for him to have to leave our child to go and do that if it was their birthday.
I've had BFN on CD24 and CD26 so think that's it really for this cycle. I haven't managed to get a positive for ovulating on any of the sticks yet so it begs the question to whether or not I am. Considering starting temping, but tbh if I haven't concieved this cycle and we do skip the next two then it'll be very much NTNP and just let it happen when it happens. These two months were the only ones where I wouldn't have had to be preg over Christmas (again).

Please upload your scan pics! I just love them :)


----------



## holywoodmum

I will - I'll be so excited! Dec is a v busy month for you then :( I got BFN at 9Dpo this time (Which was CD 23 for me) and didn't test again til 12dpo when it was BFP - so you never know... but ntnp also good, I don't think I could do with the stress of temping and all that!


----------



## LaurGil

Anyword on tigger ? I have been thinking about her all day 
:
Emy TTC is so stressful ,I can understand why you would rather avoid Dec sounds like you have lots on already 

Yea for your hubby home to tonight hollywood ,my OH is back in the morning :happydance: for 8 whole days !! We are going to get my DS moved in to the big room then we can get started on the nursery xXx


----------



## MajellaG

Well emy I didn't get any pics yesterday & I didn't even get to see the screen the bed was so dam low! But hubby said there wasn't much to see he just sort of saw a bit of head & arm! :shrug:


----------



## holywoodmum

LaurGil said:


> Anyword on tigger ? I have been thinking about her all day
> :
> Emy TTC is so stressful ,I can understand why you would rather avoid Dec sounds like you have lots on already
> 
> Yea for your hubby home to tonight hollywood ,my OH is back in the morning :happydance: for 8 whole days !! We are going to get my DS moved in to the big room then we can get started on the nursery xXx

Haven't heard anything on Tigger... Is your OH working away too?



MajellaG said:


> Well emy I didn't get any pics yesterday & I didn't even get to see the screen the bed was so dam low! But hubby said there wasn't much to see he just sort of saw a bit of head & arm! :shrug:

:( that's a bit disappointing - so long as everything was OK though!


----------



## LaurGil

Yes hun he works in england xXx


----------



## EmyDra

No pics sucks, but tbf I only got them at my 20 week and 23 week scans (had a repeat as they couldn't get him to move). They gave me a run of weird pics like of arms and legs and stuff. Very strange.


----------



## NuKe

debbie's still pregnant! another false start! she has been booked in for induction on the 22nd though! (poppy's due date!)


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks for thinking of me girlies! 
Like Linds said, another fooking false alarm... Got quite intense this time too along with the show etc I thought it was time for sure. Obviously Mr Monster has other ideas, so currently telling myself he'll be here by hook or by crook in 10 days! That's doable... Right?!
Will be 39+3 at that stage, technically still be a wee bit earlier than he 'should' be, so I should be thankful for small mercies. *tries to look convincing*


----------



## LaurGil

aw TiggerTea the wee rascal !! You will hopefully go yourself before then but if not its good you have your induction date to work down to & they are not leaving you to go ten days over xXx


----------



## tiggertea

Yeah, think dr felt sorry for me I was so miserable at my appt. he said I needed a date rather than just another general appt.


----------



## MajellaG

I thought 3cm was a positive sign, hopefully u'll not have to wait the whole 10 days. :flower:


----------



## Wyntir

Hubby has started worrying, incase when were in Dublin I go into early labour. He's like you'll just have to hold it in! lol Yeah right like that works lol:haha:

Now he has me thinking, what if beetroot did decide to make his/her appearance while we are in Dublin:wacko:


----------



## NuKe

just make sure u get travel insurance as it's international!


----------



## MajellaG

Techinally your baby would be an Irish citizen - that cud be confusing. But like nuke says get travel insurance cos I think they have to pay for medical care down there. I heard a story once about a women who was down visiting family & she child got ill. She toook him to the doctors & he gave her an injection needle filled with something. Then proceeded to explain to her that the injection was 15 euro & if she wanted him to administer it it would be another 15 euro!! :shrug:

Im well chuffed with myself today - I have my hospital bag all packed ready to go!! :happydance:


----------



## Wyntir

I'm looking into travel insurance this very min


----------



## EmyDra

Do you not just bring your NHS slip and then they treat you and charge the NHS? Is that only for some countries? I've had treatment in Spain and USA and I think that's how we dealt with it? I could be wrong...must ask Google.


----------



## YoungNImum

Just updated front page, boy girl boy girl and a boy nxt there's a pattern going on! And all the babies seem to be pretty small (weight) up till yet :)

How is everyone feeling? X


----------



## tiggertea

Yeah it used to be the e111 form emy! (my phone wanted to call you 'emu' just then. :haha:

I'm still babyless. Have resigned myself to the fact I have 9 days left. I've found my general frame of mind to be much better avoiding bnb and Facebook and the likes (it's nothing personal!) so think I might continue checking in less often. :dohh:


----------



## MajellaG

I got my next scan date in its 9th March so by that time i'll be 40+3!! I really dont know wot to think now. Im worried they saw something not quite right last friday now. Thankfully Im with the midwive again on thursday so im going to ask if this is normal or wot!! :shrug:


----------



## Wyntir

Just had a look at the EHIC form on nhs website. It says the following about Ireland...

"There is an agreement between the UK and Irish authorities, which means that forms E106, E121 and the EHIC are not needed by UK residents visiting, working or living in Ireland."

and this

"You will be treated on the same basis as a resident of Ireland. Remember, each country&#8217;s health system is different and might not include all the things you would expect to get free of charge from the NHS. This may mean that you have to make a patient contribution to the cost of your care."


----------



## EmyDra

...yeah get insurance.


----------



## NuKe

i agree! get the insurance, it's not expensive! i watched a programme once about a guy who went skiing, broke his leg and ended up slapped with a 10,000 bill!!!!!!!!!!!! he said "the insurance was 19 pounds and i thought that was too expensive" ... sod's law, if you don't get it you'll wish u had! 

i wouldn't worry majella, I'm sure they would have said something if they were concerned about anything!! 

and debs, i understand that, do what u need to do! just text me if anything happens!!!


----------



## izzy29

Ulster Hospital ladies

What happens at first hosp apt?

Last time it was questions with mw, blood tests, bp urine and weight, into doc, then for scan, all while OH sits in the waiting room until scan time. Is it still the same format?


----------



## tiggertea

I'm not at ulster but that sounds about right!


----------



## sharon0302

This time round for me the scan was first which meant OH was then free to disappear back to work while I went through all the dull stuff!


----------



## sharon0302

Just realised I am in double figures :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

Your about right izzy, for me it was wait at the front for 5-10min I got called to get weight, bp and check my urine sample then OH was called an we sat in waiting room for ages then I got called into room to help fill in green folder (notes) then back out to wait for scan which was bloody ages then home. 20wk scan we had scan an seen MW all in 30min hoping the same for my next one with it being at 3:00 :(

Sharon these may babies will be here in no time :) 

Tigger your time will come your wee man is keeping you on your toes!

And we ain't using Olivia as a middle name now if this baby is alittle girl, OH's sister is having a girl and announced to everyone she's naming her Olivia I'm abit disappointed but gotten used to it now, like OH said tho our little girl should have her own name and not have to shAre lol! X


----------



## NuKe

they will also ask you if there's any domestic abuse, as they do at pretty much every appointment!


----------



## EmyDra

Yeah, they told me they had to ask it three times and I was like '...but I live on my own :shrug:' so they didn't ask it again :p


----------



## Wyntir

Think beetroot may be on a growth spurt at the min, I feel hungry all the time! I just had lunch just over an hour ago and am currently thinking of food and what I could eat.

Plus hubby was talking to a person we met back in parentcraft classes last year, they had their baby end of Nov. 12lb!!! Eek!


----------



## EmyDra

Friend of a friend just had her 2nd baby over 10lbs...waaaah!!!

One little girl at my group was 11lbs6oz but was born by section at least!


----------



## NuKe

:shock:


----------



## izzy29

My 'little' girl was 10lb14!!!! What a shock that was!!!

Hopefully they do the scan first so my OH doesn't have to sit around for 2hrs while I go in And out of random rooms. I always thought it was weird doing the scan last in case u did all the forms etc then there was nothing there at the scan.


----------



## EmyDra

We did a baby poll for my family and my younger cousin (13 at the time) wanted to guess 10lbs but his Mum told him to change his guess hahaha...he'd have won the prize. Both my Grandma's babies were over 9lbs, but my Mum and her sisters were small babies and I was a small baby (6lbs10oz) so no one was expecting me to get that gene.


----------



## izzy29

EmyDra said:


> We did a baby poll for my family and my younger cousin (13 at the time) wanted to guess 10lbs but his Mum told him to change his guess hahaha...he'd have won the prize. Both my Grandma's babies were over 9lbs, but my Mum and her sisters were small babies and I was a small baby (6lbs10oz) so no one was expecting me to get that gene.

Yours was 10lb? Did they make u do the test for gestational diabetes this time?


----------



## EmyDra

He was 9lbs14oz. I was borderline for GD but despite pricking my finger 7 times a day for nearly 4 weeks I never got blood sugar higher than 9. My GTT came back 7.8 and 8.6, they were very resisitant to say I had GD apart from just after I gave birth and then they wouldn't let me have jam? :shrug: I didn't change my diet at all since my blood sugar was never high.

My BMI is 31 so if I don't lose weight they'll make me take one, they will anyway unless I lie about previous birth weights etc which I'm not intending to do.


----------



## holywoodmum

Tigger, 9 days - yay! Although sorry for your false start...
Wyntir, just check with the insurance it covers you that late in pregnancy - I struggled to get one for 33 weeks.
Majella, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about - they'll just want to check placenta is still OK as it's over 40 weeks - hopefully you won't need it!
As for small babies so far, I think I can buck the trend again... 9lb3, 11lb0.5 and ??? this time?! 
Izzy, just had booking in at the Ulster today - just like you said - only this time we had to wait over half an hour before going in at as they were running late! Tested urine, BP, height, weight, history with MW, bloods, then scan. We were there closer to three hours today... (and I did wonder about the scan being last in case there was a problem - it was the other way round at the Royal)
But the scan was brilliant! 11+1 today, but they dated me at 12 weeks spot on - so I think the trend for big babies will continue :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0295.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## izzy29

That's a great scan pic Hollywood mum. How many pics did they give you?


----------



## izzy29

EmyDra said:


> He was 9lbs14oz. I was borderline for GD but despite pricking my finger 7 times a day for nearly 4 weeks I never got blood sugar higher than 9. My GTT came back 7.8 and 8.6, they were very resisitant to say I had GD apart from just after I gave birth and then they wouldn't let me have jam? :shrug: I didn't change my diet at all since my blood sugar was never high.
> 
> My BMI is 31 so if I don't lose weight they'll make me take one, they will anyway unless I lie about previous birth weights etc which I'm not intending to do.

My BMI is high too, was hoping the morning sickness would help me drop a few lbs but not really. When do tey usuall start testing?


----------



## holywoodmum

I got 3 pics izzy. My bmi was measured at 28 today, and no eyebrows were raised. I think it's after 20 weeks maybe, but not sure on that...


----------



## izzy29

I am dreading what they are going to say to me, I think my BMI is about 34 ish! I need to lose about 3 stone in a week lol!!


----------



## Wyntir

I get told by my mother daily that i'm gonna have a big baby. I don't think I look that big. I have a low BMI, and don't have GD. Hopefully friday's hospital appointment sheds some light on what size beetroot is.


----------



## YoungNImum

What a fantastic scan pic! Legs everywhere! Glad all is well Holywoodmum and sorrry to heAr you also hada long wait hopefully 20wk won't be as long did you get a date for it?

Out of curiosity at my 28wk scan, do I get to look at screen an get scan pics? I'm going to ask anyway.


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir saw your bump pic on facebook, your bump is grOwing fast!! X


----------



## YoungNImum

Nuke how are you and Lola doing? X


----------



## MajellaG

Ah lovely pic!! :flower:


----------



## EmyDra

Lucy that pic is superb! It's really lovely. I'm getting some girl-vibes but have a track record of being wrong!

I don't remember any of my appointments taking longer than an hour (except the diabetic clinic ones...that was like a day out lol), that's mad. Am assuming you didn't have the girls with you?



izzy29 said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> He was 9lbs14oz. I was borderline for GD but despite pricking my finger 7 times a day for nearly 4 weeks I never got blood sugar higher than 9. My GTT came back 7.8 and 8.6, they were very resisitant to say I had GD apart from just after I gave birth and then they wouldn't let me have jam? :shrug: I didn't change my diet at all since my blood sugar was never high.
> 
> My BMI is 31 so if I don't lose weight they'll make me take one, they will anyway unless I lie about previous birth weights etc which I'm not intending to do.
> 
> My BMI is high too, was hoping the morning sickness would help me drop a few lbs but not really. When do tey usuall start testing?Click to expand...

My morning sickness took my BMI down but not enough! It was just under 32 when I was pregnant the first time and now it's just under 31. Anything over 30 and they test you and you are 'medium risk'. Was talking to the midwife at my breastfeeding group and got that confirmed.

Did a test to confirm my BFN so really hoping the witch would hurry up and get me ¬¬


----------



## Wyntir

YoungNImum said:


> Wyntir saw your bump pic on facebook, your bump is grOwing fast!! X

yes it is. But surely it looks about right for 34 weeks:shrug:


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Nuke how are you and Lola doing? X

We are grand thankyou! :D

Poppy's been a right wee cow today, but Barry's home now so I've tagged him in :haha: starting to get very uncomfortable and the heartburn is back with a vengeance but oh well!


----------



## Wyntir

Out of everything, I hate heartburn the most. I've never spent so much money on milk before lol.

Today mum and I went shopping, got some sheets for crib. I got a pyjamas vest top and bottoms set from primark, slippers and pants all for £11.50! Wasn't sure of sizing, but the vest top fits perfect so I think I'll go back for some more. Hospital bag has started lol


----------



## holywoodmum

YoungNImum said:


> What a fantastic scan pic! Legs everywhere! Glad all is well Holywoodmum and sorrry to heAr you also hada long wait hopefully 20wk won't be as long did you get a date for it?
> 
> Out of curiosity at my 28wk scan, do I get to look at screen an get scan pics? I'm going to ask anyway.

I am going at 19 weeks, so I can go just before we move to Germany, so it is on the 6 April - doesn't seem long! It's a week sooner than I thought it would be (even for 19 weeks) as seeing as the baby measured 12 weeks instead of 11, they did it for 7 weeks time...



EmyDra said:


> Lucy that pic is superb! It's really lovely. I'm getting some girl-vibes but have a track record of being wrong!
> 
> I don't remember any of my appointments taking longer than an hour (except the diabetic clinic ones...that was like a day out lol), that's mad. Am assuming you didn't have the girls with you?
> 
> Did a test to confirm my BFN so really hoping the witch would hurry up and get me ¬¬

Girls were at childminder thankfully, we were meant to collect them at 5 but we were there so long I had to ask my mum to go for them!



NuKe said:


> We are grand thankyou! :D
> 
> Poppy's been a right wee cow today, but Barry's home now so I've tagged him in :haha: starting to get very uncomfortable and the heartburn is back with a vengeance but oh well!

I feel your pain with the heartburn. Only v mild for me so far, but first time round I wasn't stricken until 33 weeks, 2nd time much sooner!


----------



## MajellaG

Techinally full term today - scary!!

Any word on debs/tiggertea?


----------



## NuKe

happy term day majella!!

wyntir, yano milk actually makes heartburn worse? :haha:

what all r ya putting in your hospital bag?


----------



## holywoodmum

happy 37 weeks!


----------



## MajellaG

This is whats in mine, packed it all up last Sunday - so proud of myself!!
Hospital Bag

For Me: (Suitcase)
&#61680;	Green Notes
&#61680;	Birth Plan
&#61680;	Labour Gown
&#61680;	Pyjamas
&#61680;	Nursing Bras
&#61680;	Breast Pads
&#61680;	Nipple Cream
&#61680;	Maternity Pads
&#61680;	Black Pants/Disposables
&#61680;	Slippers
&#61680;	Socks
&#61680;	Dressing Gown
&#61680;	Toothbrush & Toothpaste
&#61680;	Magi-cool
&#61680;	Deodorant
&#61680;	Face Cloth, Scrub, Cleaner, Toner & Moisturiser, Wipes
&#61680;	Lip balm
&#61680;	Hair brush, Hair Clips.
&#61680;	Shower Gel, Shampoo, Conditioner
&#61680;	Hair Dryer, Straighteners
&#61680;	Towels
&#61680;	Ear Plugs 
&#61680;	Snacks (Cereal Bars, Fruit), Water (Will throw in last min!!)
&#61680;	Book
&#61680;	TENS Machine
&#61680;	Going home outfit

For Danny: (He can pack his own bag!!)
&#61680;	Camera/Camcorder
&#61680;	Mobile Phone  list of numbers to text
&#61680;	Change for car park/phone
&#61680;	Nibbles
&#61680;	Change of Clothes
&#61680;	Car Seat (When he finds out when we are getting out)

For Baby: (Packed in a separate changing bag)
&#61680;	Newborn nappies & wipes, Nappy Sacks
&#61680;	Nappy Cream
&#61680;	Newborn Hat, Mittens & Socks
&#61680;	3-4 Baby grows
&#61680;	3-4 Vests
&#61680;	Blanket/Shawl
&#61680;	Bibs
&#61680;	Pram Suit
&#61680;	Hooded Towel
&#61680;	Baby Toiletries - Top to Toe Wash/Sponge/Shampoo/Powder/Lotion
&#61680;	Going Home Outfit

Think it might be a small trailor I need - the hospital will think im moving in!! :blush:
I've been told to expect to get NOTHING from the hospital not even a towel after your shower so im taking everything!! So glad im not bottle feeding from the word go as id have to bring all that crap too!!! :haha:

Any mammys who have been there before - I welcome any hints of things to add or remove. Thanks :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

I think youv defantly covered everything lol I'll be adding lip balm and maybe one of those wee handheld fans, there was a big one on while I was pushing but it felt like it was the other side of room!

Thankfully iv not had heartburn, just back and hip pain :( 

Wyntir: your bump is perfect!

Nuke: I loved her we'd bird seen the pic on Facebook!


----------



## MajellaG

The wee fans a gd idea - i had the magicool in there but that would only give you a few seconds of coolness at a time. :thumbup:


----------



## Wyntir

Thats quite a list of things to take Majella


----------



## tiggertea

I wouldn't bother with hair dryer and straighteners etc tbh.... Last thing I felt like after was prettying myself up with that much effort. Tho I may just have been lazy. 

Also for baby you won't need all the toiletries, they advise you just to use water or just olive oil in water (at least they did 3 yrs ago!), but what u use when u get home is none of their business! They prefer cotton wool to wipes and sponges too (though I am bringing wipes).
I didn't bother with nappy sacks or bibs either. :shrug: 

It's so hard when it's number one... You feel you need to bring everything on every list you find, but with. No. 2 it's more 'f**k it, if I need it someone can bring it to me!!'

The hospitals actually aren't that bad at supplying things... Craigavon actually gave me nappies and stuff for the first night so I didn't have to start searching my bag for them. They also provide the little bottles of milk here (I know that doesn't apply to you tho) so even if you did bottle feed straight away, you wouldn't need to bring it all with you.


----------



## tiggertea

I'm still babyless! :lol: slightly better frame of mind though. In one week it WILL all be over one way or another. Have myself prepared for every possible outcome now I think.


----------



## tiggertea

Oh, and I'm the most pregnant I've ever been.... Abbie came of her own accord at 38+2.


----------



## holywoodmum

Aw tigger! at least you have a deadline, there was someone on my august 2010 mums group that had DS1 at 34 weeks, then went a week overdue!
Majella, it's a big list! If you can fit it in one bag, then why not. But I also wouldn't bother with hairdryer etc - some hospitals are weird about people plugging in things that haven't been PAT tested!


----------



## MajellaG

holywoodmum said:


> Aw tigger! at least you have a deadline, there was someone on my august 2010 mums group that had DS1 at 34 weeks, then went a week overdue!
> Majella, it's a big list! If you can fit it in one bag, then why not. But I also wouldn't bother with hairdryer etc - some hospitals are weird about people plugging in things that haven't been PAT tested!

Ah, didn't know that! They better let me blow dry it - I have afro curls & mega fizz. My hair hasnt been naturally dried or unstraightened since I was 12!!!!! :growlmad:

There's something else I'm putting in that bag - a big stick to keep people I don't want to see out!!!! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

I had soooooooo much in my hospital bag, in reality all i needed was:

change of clothes
black pants
going home outfit
hair bobbles
slippers
*PHONE CHARGER!!!!!!!!!!!*

for poppy:
nappies
1 vest
1 sleepsuit
snowsuit for going home

that was pretty much it, i wasn't interested in having a shower, i just wanted to get out of there and get home!!


----------



## holywoodmum

big stick sounds like a good plan! I think y'll probably get away with plugging stuff in, as lindsay said most folks plug in their phones...


----------



## MajellaG

Well my straighteners are portable so I really just need the hair dryer. I hope thats all I need nuke but knowing my luck I'll be there for a long stay.
I asked yesterday about the 40+2 scan date i got in. The midwife said it was totally normal if I havent delivered by that time, they check fluid levels, see if the placenta is still working ok, offer you a sweep & plan a date for induction. So a bit happier about that.


----------



## EmyDra

I straightened my hair during my antenatal stay and they didn't care. I would bring them if you always blow dry your hair as you will want to wash that hair as soon as you're able after labour.

Next time I will be bringing Quilted Tissue paper. I had it as home cause it was on offer and don't know how I'd have survived without it. Espiecally compared to the sandpaper-cheapie stuff they have in hospitals. When you're bits are in that state you want to wipe them on clouds :p


----------



## NuKe

i couldn't even wipe! i had to pat myself and it was excruciating even at that! omg i just remembered about the first post-birth poo... not looking forward to that!


----------



## Wyntir

Well we had a scan this morning. Different consultant (and so much nicer) baby is around 6.10lb. Everything is looking good, fluild levels are good, placenta is good. My blood pressure is still normal, urine clear of proteins and such.

And its 100% a baby boy!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NuKe

thats great wyntir!! take the weight estimations with a pinch of salt though, they're usually pretty far out!!


----------



## YoungNImum

I think my packing will consist of:

Slippers
Dressing gown
Nighty/pj trousers
Lip balm
Hairbrush
Maternity knickers 
Pads
Comfy trousers-top-coat for coming go
E in
Phone charger 
Orange juice

Baby bag:

Nappies
2-3 vests
2-3 babygrows
Snow suit
Hat
Loads of bibs
Blanket


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw fantastic wyntir! I'd be straight to the shop buying blue stuff lol glad everything is well and your scan went well :) 

Random question but dose anyone use the wet wipes (in your bathroom) ?


----------



## holywoodmum

Glad the scan went well wyntir! 
Majella, that makes sense about the 40+2 scan then :)
Youngnimum, do you think you will need a snow suit? are you not due in May?


----------



## EmyDra

holywoodmum said:


> Glad the scan went well wyntir!
> Majella, that makes sense about the 40+2 scan then :)
> Youngnimum, do you think you will need a snow suit? are you not due in May?

aye but it's NI love!

I assume that was for Eva and this will be a slightly different setup.

I don't really have wetwipes in the bathroom, you aren't really supposed to flush them are you? Very occasionally though will have them in if it's 'baaaad' AF. And sorry if that's TMI :lol:. Not even sure what you're asking exactly, do you mean post-natal or generally?

I'm just TTC 2012 now, but will stick around if you ladies don't mind to see and hear about your lovely babies/bumps! 

Congrats on 100% blue bump Wyntir :) - you shapping for colours?


----------



## sharon0302

4D scan at 10.30 tomorrow!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Can't wait to see our munchkin again and to know team pink or blue:winkwink:


----------



## holywoodmum

You can buy flushable wipes in the loo roll section :)


----------



## holywoodmum

I hope we can see some pics of your scan sharon!


----------



## MajellaG

Loo roll that was something our midwife at antenatal told us about. I remember thinking I would treat myself to some of that really expensive quilted shea butter stuff - it smells amazing!!

That excellent bout you scan wyntir - its always nice when you have a good one - 100% Boy - YEAH!! :blue:


----------



## NuKe

that quilted shea butter stuff isnt actually as dear as u wud think! its always on offer, we get it most times!


----------



## Wyntir

alot of talk of loo roll here today lol.

And yes I shall be out buying boy stuff very soon! Eeee I can't wait, my own little boy :yipee:


----------



## YoungNImum

Well hopefully we have plenty of sun in may Holywoodmum but if we have random snow in may I wouldn't be surprised, and yea emy it was on evas list but thankfully not another December bubba lol

I get the andrex wet wipes they flush and smell amazing, I'll be stocking up for when baby is born for when period comes back with style lol sorry tmi! But they are fab for number 2's aswell!!

Hope scan went well Sharon can't wait to hear how it went!

Emy you can stay with us! Then we can all follow you when you announce your pregnant!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir: defo jax then? X


----------



## NuKe

Debbie's had her little boy!!!


----------



## Wyntir

YoungNImum said:


> Wyntir: defo jax then? X

We have three boys names we've liked, so it will be one of those, depending on which one suits him. Those are Jax, Damien or Raylan. Plus they almost all would work together 

Its snowing again here. Quite heavy too. Earlier I was up in your part of the country Nuke and it was like a blizzard at one stage.


----------



## YoungNImum

Fantastic news nuke!!!! How are they doing?name,weight? 
X


----------



## Wyntir

Yes details Nuke!


----------



## YoungNImum

I think jax sounds great would suit when older in life aswell, no snow here thankfully I'm not a fan if snow x


----------



## NuKe

we only had a teeny bit here!

name- Ethan
time of birth- 5.10pm!

thats all i know!


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks nuke :) Im sure she's glad he's here x


----------



## Wyntir

Lovely name, can't wait for baby pictures.

Nuke I was up visiting cousins, they live in the country


----------



## EmyDra

Think Lindsay had a wee typo :haha:

He's Ethan, but Evan is nice too!


----------



## tiggertea

Have a wee mini update in my journal.
Thanks for the well wishes everyone! Wee monster made a very speedy exit!


----------



## YoungNImum

Going for a read :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Well done you!! And he is gorgeous love his chubby cheeks, hope your feeling ok x


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> Think Lindsay had a wee typo :haha:
> 
> He's Ethan, but Evan is nice too!

dam, thought I'd edited before anyone noticed :haha: I think I was just all AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH after the wee pic popping up on fb and just rushed straight over here :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/084dd8cc.jpg


----------



## YoungNImum

Finally the bloody thing worked!!!!!!

27wk bumpy :)


----------



## Wyntir

Fab bump!!!


----------



## MajellaG

Congrats to Debbie!! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

lookin good court!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Debbie on Ethan's speedy arrival! V cute pic :) Hope you're healing up OK - you and Liz that ended up in theatre! I hope that's not a trend that continues!
Lovely bump Courtney!


----------



## YoungNImum

Majella time for us all to stalk you now :p x


----------



## sharon0302

First chance I had to get on since scan! It was fantastic and we are having another little boy- or not so little he was measuring a week ahead as 27 weeks 4 rather than 26 weeks 4 and 2lbs 5!
He was little stubborn to begin with but we ended up with lots of pics will attempt to attach a few!
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_5.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3









BABYBOND_18.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmyDra

Sharon those pictures and really fab! Great age to have a 3D scan. Love his name too, am a big fan of Seth :thumbup:.

All stalking Majella now!

And that's a big bump Courtney, is it the same as your Eva bump or different do you think?


----------



## holywoodmum

Fab pics Sharon :)


----------



## Wyntir

Those are great pictures Sharon!

Seth is a lovely boys name


----------



## Doodlebug.

Lovely pics sharon, hes so cute! :)


----------



## sharon0302

Rather spooky- cause you can tell he has exact same nose and mouth as our eldest!


----------



## YoungNImum

Great pics Sharon! Those scans amaze me!
And another son fantastic like the name also :) did they change due date or don't they do it on those scans???

Emy: completely different bump to evas I'm bigger now than when I gave birth to Eva :O 

X


----------



## EmyDra

You gonna come join the over-9lbs-club are you Courtney? ;)

It's so a boy you've got in there. A big boy! It's what they do.


----------



## sharon0302

YoungNImum said:


> Great pics Sharon! Those scans amaze me!
> And another son fantastic like the name also :) did they change due date or don't they do it on those scans???
> 
> Emy: completely different bump to evas I'm bigger now than when I gave birth to Eva :O
> 
> X

No change of date as not part of my actual maternity care!

My bump is completely different too this time- I am much neater and smaller and my bum hasn't changed whilst first time round JLo was knocked out of competition!:haha:


----------



## NuKe

I LOOOOOOOVE the name seth! my best friend's wee boy is called seth!


----------



## laura_d

Hello ladies, I'm from Belfast, due on 18th September. This will be my 1st baby all being well, although I had a miscarriage in August last year. 

I haven't read through all the other posts so apologies if this has been asked before! I have an appointment at the Mater Hospital on 29th February, can any of you ladies who have been here before shed any light on what actually will happen? Will they give me a scan - I'll be 11 weeks and 2 days by that stage. 

It's only my husband and I who know about the pregnancy, and as much as I love it being our little secret for now, it means I can't ask friends/family so I'm depending on you ladies for now!

Thanks 

Laura x


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi again Laura :) And congratulations! I have no experience of the Mater, but I'd say it would be the norm (Ulster and Royal anyway I know for definite) to get a scan at that appointment... It'll be a long time taking a medical history, taking bloods, testing urine sample, and a scan. They'll probably also book you in for your 20 week anomoly scan.


----------



## MajellaG

YoungNImum said:


> Majella time for us all to stalk you now :p x

Yeah I was quietly thinking that to myself - scary!!! :haha:


----------



## izzy29

Had my first hosp apt today and so relieved to say so far so good! The scan image was pretty wick and the picture we were given but I saw bubs moving about and the heartbeat which is all that matters!!


----------



## laura_d

Yay thank you, you have just made my night! I was so hoping they would do a scan then! The letter said it would probably take around 2 hours but didn't say anything about a full bladder so I wasn't sure. I'll drink lots of water just in case! Just want to see baby and see everything is ok, I'll be a nervous wreck until then, but experiencing symptoms so that's good as I had none with the last pregnancy. I'm sure I'll be asking lots more questions, so good to see this forum so active.

Thanks again :thumbup:

Laura x


----------



## MajellaG

Fab pictures Sharon - little boy, yeah!!

Welcome Laura, yeah u'll find we are quite a chatty bunch on here, ask away all the ladies are fab!!! :flower:


----------



## EmyDra

Yeah, they never told me I would get a scan on the letter for my first appointment and I was only told to have a full bladder for the 20 week scan. That was Lagan Valley, am assuming all the smaller hospitals do the same, and as the girls said all the big ones too.

Congrats :) when are you thinking of 'coming out' to your friends/family? x


----------



## MajellaG

Emy love your new avatar, so cool!!!
Just had a peek at the front page there, so to keep the pattern going I need to have a girl, but if it's a boy that wrecks the whole thing - just have to wait & see!!! :shrug:


----------



## laura_d

Thanks so much ladies, eeeek so excited now! 

I am planning on 'coming out' to close friends and family after I get my first scan, and then maybe wait another week or so to tell work and the rest! I'll probably feel different once I know everything is ok, and do it all in one day - probably via facebook lol. My husband is so excited and can't wait to tell the world! We told close friends and family the last time really early and it was just awful telling them when we lost it, so didn't want a repeat of that, but fingers crossed everything's looking good so far. 

Thanks so much for making me feel so welcome, looking forward to getting to know you all.

Laura xx


----------



## EmyDra

I didn't tell anyone at work until I was 12 weeks. Was so anticlimatic because they were so excited for my coworker who'd annouced she was pregnant a few weeks before after IVF. I just came into work and whoever was on with me basically got a message "btw I'm pregnant". They didn't even believe me, I was so casual about it :p.

Am sure everything will be fine, have you considered getting a doppler this time round? A lot of the girls pregnant after loss really enjoy having the comfort of being able to check the HB. 

You're very welcome here and I'm jealous that I didn't concieve in time to join you in September due dates :)

Thanks Majella! That's the 'keep forever' nappy that'll go in my baby box. *sniff*!


----------



## laura_d

I work with mostly men, so not expecting them to be too excited about it anyway! There is one girl I work with, and I'm sure she probably has some idea as my face is a wierd colour of green/grey every morning for around an hour lol!

I did consider a doppler, but was worried in case I didn't use it properly and would freak myself out more. I am trying to relax but it's hard, i'm hoping after the scan I will start enjoying the pregnancy a bit more, and I think I might get one then.

Thanks again :)


----------



## LaurGil

Hi Laura :flower:

Congrats 

I'm with the mater at my 12 wk app they took my height ,weight ,bloods ,urine ,blood pressure ,then I got a scan ,had to give all my medical info so they could make up the green file ,I also got my bounty pack with lots of info & vouchers in it & my date for 20 app xXx


----------



## YoungNImum

Welcome Laura_d :) I'll add your info to front page x


----------



## Wyntir

Welcome Laura! Congrats!

Had my health visitor visit this morning. Thought she was never gonna arrive lol, its a hate of mine when people don't arrive when they say. So she just basically went over our details, our health, where we are registered with doctor, how we want to feed baby. I've ended up with a few leaflets and magazines now. But all in all it went well, and she was lovely.


----------



## EmyDra

The worst thing is when they give you an arrival window of like 8-12 and arrive at like 11.55. Always makes me want to scream.

Am annoyed I never had a HV visit me before he arrived...would've made me feel a lot less nervous about the whole thing.

2 weeks till term Wyntir...can you believe it?


----------



## NuKe

I never saw a HV til after I had poppy! 

welcome and congrats laura!


----------



## Wyntir

time is flying by so so fast Emy.

I do love your avatar


----------



## holywoodmum

Izzy, glad your scan showed everything was spot on, shame it wasn't much good to watch though :(
Laura, I have a doppler - used it first time in this pregnancy last night (12 weeks) as i wanted to wait until after I'd had a scan before I tried it - took quite a while but got a lovely strong heartbeat! I think so long as you take it with a pinch of salt, that in the early days it won't always be easy to find HB, then you'll be OK :)
Majella, maybe someone will queue jump an dhave a girl instead, and you'll be back to boy?!
Wyntir, our HV never came til after the girls were born either, I think that's good that they introduce themselves if nothing else! And you should probably get used to the having to wait around bit - it doesn't get any better!


----------



## NuKe

hopefully it's not me queue-jumping! :wacko:

im so not up for that :haha:

i have a doppler, took me a few goes to find the heartbeat first time, and that was around 22 weeks!


----------



## MajellaG

I don't mind if someone wants to queue jump, I'll be fine with that. Maybe not you nuke tho, that's a big long jump! :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

that'd be a johnathan edwards-style jump!


----------



## holywoodmum

No lets keep it to term babies only please :)


----------



## izzy29

Any of you ladies been offered the swine flu jab and if so did you get it? I didn't think I would be offered it this time of the year and have been taken back a bit.


----------



## LaurGil

Yes izzy I got it back in Nov I think it was xXx


----------



## holywoodmum

I got it izzy, in Jan - the doc said it was too near the end of the season when I went in to get referred (at 5 weeks pregnant - it was a registrar) and then they called me back a few days later to ask me to come in. I had it last time too.


----------



## MajellaG

I got it too, but personally I wouldn't get it again, don't think it agreed with me but that's just me.


----------



## Wyntir

I got it back in November.


----------



## Eshka

Got room for one more girls?

I didn't think there was an NI group on here! I'm from Tyrone, due to give birth in Craigavon in April (due date 23rd, ticker is wrong I think!) and I'm having my first wee boy after two girls :)

Approaching 32 weeks at the mo and just can't wait to meet him, this pregnancy has been no walk in the park, lol.

How is everyone doing? Hope nobody minds me nudging my way in!


----------



## izzy29

I really don't want to get it, I wis they hadn't offered me it. Apparently they do up to March time. I am gonna feel like I have to get it if they keep askin me. I need to really research it so I can make an informed decision. Didn't gt it with DD but then again it wasn't about then.


----------



## tiggertea

YAY! Someone local to me! Welcome Eshka! Where in Tyrone are you? 
I just had my little boy in Craigavon. :thumbup:


----------



## Eshka

izzy29 said:


> I really don't want to get it, I wis they hadn't offered me it. Apparently they do up to March time. I am gonna feel like I have to get it if they keep askin me. I need to really research it so I can make an informed decision. Didn't gt it with DD but then again it wasn't about then.

Is that the flu jab you're on about Izzy?


----------



## tiggertea

I was offered the flu jab and didn't take it.


----------



## MajellaG

Welcome Eshka!! :flower:


----------



## Eshka

Thanks Majella :)


----------



## tiggertea

Where are you in Tyrone Eshka? I just had my little boy in Craigavon. :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

welcome eshka!

izzy, you do not have to get anything you don't want to. I didn't get it. My parents are friends with a lady who is high up in the research side of things in N.I. and flies all over the world giving lectures etc, I asked her about the flu jab and she just laughed :wacko: I think it's totally unnecessary. Don't let anyone pressure you into it!! 

EDIT: ^that's regarding the normal flu jab, I got the swine flu jab last time but not this time. I really wish I hadn't first time round too.


----------



## YoungNImum

Eshka welcome, always room for more in here :) 
I'll add your info to front page x

Tigger how are you and Ethan keeping?

Iv my growth scan Monday can't wait to see bubba again :D x


----------



## sharon0302

I got the flu jab but I am asthmatic as well, so anything to save me dealing with a bad dose at anytime not alone when pregnant!


----------



## MajellaG

Picked up my tens machine yesterday. Any advise or opinions? Did anyone use one?


----------



## LaurGil

Welcome eshka :flower:

majella my sister used one with all three of her children & she thought it was great .I will be interested to see what you think of it .I had bad back pain when I was in labour with my DS & just wanted my back rubbed non stop so considering using a tens this time round .

X


----------



## tiggertea

My friend let me borrow her tens and I never even got it on. :dohh: she swore by it with her labour though.

The Munchie and myself are well thanks. I'm sore of course but to be expected! He's got us all wrapped around his little finger already.


----------



## EmyDra

Welcome Eshka!

Izzy I was offered the jab but didn't take it either.


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Eshka :wave: I'm pregnant with my third now, with two girls, and would love a wee boy, but will obviously be delighted either way... we're staying team yellow though!
Tigger, hi good to see you :)
I have used TENS for bad back, but not really in labour... didn't get time with DD2!


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv woke with a killer sore throat stuffed up runny nose and banging head achc :( got OH making me cheese on toast lol

On a positive note, really excited about seeing baby again on Monday just a bummer thatmy appointment not to 3:00

Nuke hope poppy is having a fab birthday x


----------



## Wyntir

Happy Birthday to Miss Poppy. Bet she is having a great time playing with that kitchen :)

Sorry to hear your feeling ill YoungNImum, hope the cheese on toast helps. 

Its such a nice blowy day here, finally got all washing caught up on. First i've seen the bottom of linen basket for ages lol.

My bump has dropped, and I can definately feel the difference. I thought I was imagining it, but a friend at work yesterday said to me how much it looks lower.


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy birthday Poppy!


----------



## NuKe

thanks ladies, though it's not actually her birthday til tuesday! :haha:


----------



## Eshka

tiggertea said:


> Where are you in Tyrone Eshka? I just had my little boy in Craigavon. :thumbup:

Hey! Congrats on your wee boy Tiggertea :) I'm out by Cookstown now, we just moved. Was living between Coalisland and Dungannon before but moved back here as my family are all in Cookstown. Got a lovely house in the sticks (Kildress, if you've heard of it), suits us down to the ground!

Aw thanks for the warm welcome girls, it's nice to talk to other NI mums.

My bump has *seriously* dropped big time over the last few days, just really hope he doesn't have plans to come out anytime soon...he's a bit on the early side! I'm 32 weeks now - really need to get rid of that ticker - but midwife says she'll eat her hat if I get to 38 weeks never mind go past it. She's probably right, waters went around 37 weeks plus a few days with my two girls and they both arrived at 38 weeks on the button.

So, Bump Almighty, stay put please for another 4/5 weeks, then let 'er rip and come out to meet us all!


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## tiggertea

Yeah I've heard of Kildress. :thumbup: I'm in Killyman, so not quite a heaving metropolis either. :rofl: Oooooh I'm so excited, I have a BnBer closeby! (Not that you farther away ladies aren't fabulous too of course! :flower:)


----------



## NuKe

*huffs*


----------



## tiggertea

Ahhhh you know I luff you Linds! :flower::kiss:


----------



## NuKe

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

When I have you here... your destash of cloth... did it include any small itti SIO? x


----------



## Eshka

tiggertea said:


> Yeah I've heard of Kildress. :thumbup: I'm in Killyman, so not quite a heaving metropolis either. :rofl: Oooooh I'm so excited, I have a BnBer closeby! (Not that you farther away ladies aren't fabulous too of course! :flower:)

My God, Killyman lol! Of all the places, I didn't expect you to say there. Been out that direction quite a few times, the kids' dad takes them there sometimes to see one of his best mates and his wife. I'm up Dungannon way a lot of the time seeing my nan and best mate; Killyman's no distance really!

'Scuse the ridiculous hour ladies, I've got the dreaded pregnancy insomnia and a fit of hormones ongoing to boot, lol. Just had a mug of RLT and I'm going to try bed again shortly. Anyone else suffering from sleep problems? I always get this later on in my pregnancies *sigh*, I'll feel it tomorrow when I'm housebound with my two girls to entertain while OH is at work.

Have to say the tens machine didn't do much for me the one time I tried it, but I might give it a wee go again this time. With my last labour I was happy enough to power on through until I was dilating steadily and ready for gas and air (my old buddy, can't wait to meet it again lol!).


----------



## EmyDra

I was thinking 'Oh No! I thought Poppy's birthday was the 28th!"

But then I find I was right :smug:

Win for Emy.

Close by Bnbers are great :D


----------



## Eshka

Happy birthday to Poppy for when the time comes :) Any other year, she'd be sharing a birthday with me...but it's a leap year, and that means I get my real birthday, woop!!!

That's right girls, I'm a Leapling and it's my 7th birthday on Weds 29th - so, so excited! Even Facebook doesn't acknowledge my birthday on an ordinary year lol - it'll say it's my birthday tomorrow the day before, but because we go from 28th - March 1st it never actually says it's my birthday.

My family have some stuff planned, all very top secret, but my mum did let me in on one wee thing just in case my brother can't pull it off, lol, it's the loveliest idea bless him. He's an editor at the Daily Mirror (hates the paper, but works for the Press Association and got sent there on a contract) and he's trying to arrange for a surprise birthday announcement somewhere in Wednesday's paper. We're very close, but he can't get home for my birthday and wanted to make a big gesture in his absence. Couldn't believe it when mum told me, hahaha. So if anyone buys it and happens to see the name 'Sheanin Hughes' in it, that's me!

Other than that, I know I've got some pampering lined up and a wee get together at my house, but I know nothing else. Just hope I don't bloody well blub all over the show, my hormones are so bad right now!


----------



## holywoodmum

You're the third Feb 29 i know! one will be 9, the other 6 :)


----------



## Eshka

holywoodmum said:


> You're the third Feb 29 i know! one will be 9, the other 6 :)

Wow, haha, I don't know of any others whatsoever - but I do love my birthday :)


----------



## EmyDra

holywoodmum said:


> You're the third Feb 29 i know! one will be 9, the other 6 :)

Have been thinking about this for some time and am blanking. I thought they came every 4 years?

It is deffo the best birthday ever. You're the first person I've ever known to have it! Enjoy your last facebook birthday for sometime :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Ops sorry poppy lol seen the pics of her an her wicked kitchen an thought it was her bday :S 

Iv my growth scan tomorrow hopefully ill get some scan pics to share x


----------



## laura_d

Hi ladies 

Just checking in - Hope you and your bumps are all well!

Have my 1st appointment with the midwife on Wednesday. Eeeeek so excited, and nervous too. These next 3 days will drag in - my appointment isn't until 17:30!!! Will have to keep extra busy at work to get the days in!!


----------



## Eshka

EmyDra said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> You're the third Feb 29 i know! one will be 9, the other 6 :)
> 
> Have been thinking about this for some time and am blanking. I thought they came every 4 years?
> 
> It is deffo the best birthday ever. You're the first person I've ever known to have it! Enjoy your last facebook birthday for sometime :DClick to expand...

Lol I think she means that the 9 year old will be 36 and the 6 year old will be 24 - it's my 7th birthday and I'll be turning 28 :)

A lot of people ask stuff like, ''Is it not a bit crap only having a birthday every 4 years?'' but the thing is, you do celebrate turning a year older each year - it's just that once every 4 years you get an extra special one. My 40th will also be my 10th, hahaha!

Could *not* get up this morning, was so sleepy, don't know how I managed it. But it's Monday! I love Mondays/Tuesdays as OH is a chef and those days are like his weekend; he works the rest of the time. Once we get the kids to school we have all day to ourselves which is awesome. He's off all week now, woohoo! Even better, it's officially March this week which means I'm in my second last month of being pregnant - triple woohoo!

Still got a really strong gut feeling that this wee man isn't going to hang around much past the end of March. He's been head down now for about a week and I've been getting the pressure pains you feel when they start to engage. Judging by how I feel now I'm pretty sure he's made some progress - tmi, but I feel like I have to wee *literally* every two mins but when I go I can't get anything out cos he's in the way!

Also had a lovely surprise visit from some friends last night. They hung around a good few hours, offered to do some housework and generally gave me a right giggle - it was much needed. Can't wait until Wednesday now to see what all these secret plans are about!

Have a good day girls, hope we're all doing well!


----------



## NuKe

eshka i am soo jealous! i think being born on 29/02 wud be soo cool. i know of one other who shares that birthday!


----------



## holywoodmum

Emy, Eshka explained what I mean - one was born 36 years ago, one 24 years ago...
Eshka, enjoy your week off with DH! Where does he cook?


----------



## Eshka

I am a fan of Leap Day birthdays :)

He chefs in a restaurant in Pomeroy, which is about a 5 min drive from us. It's called Stepz - been in myself and I have to say it is gorgeous. Slightly worried about having to call him out of work during Confirmation season as they're bound to be extremely busy, but it's when I'm due, so we can't do a thing about that!


----------



## YoungNImum

Scan went well yesterday, was told everything is going well with baby and he/she weighs 2lb 8oz (altho I no they arnt accurate) but they booked me another growth scan in 4wks. OH's blood results where there he's positive so iv still to get anti-D injections. Got some pics but not the best as baby is big so couldn't get any really decent ones x


----------



## YoungNImum

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/6a7377d6.jpg
Baby's wee face


----------



## YoungNImum

Laura hope you have a good scan Tomoz :)

Eshka I wish my OH was a chef lol do use share the cooking? X


----------



## EmyDra

Yes, quite a dark scan but I see the face, definately easier when they're smaller. Glad everything is good, :blue: vibes all round from me!


----------



## MajellaG

Well ladies a small update, lost my plug this morning - well I think thats what it was!! However no pains or anything like that.


----------



## EmyDra

Exciting!!!!

Does baby feel really low?


----------



## MajellaG

Well not very low but bump has def dropped over the weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

Oooooh! :dance::bunny::dance:: <---------------- the contraction dance!


----------



## MajellaG

The joys cant wait til they start!! :wacko:


----------



## holywoodmum

Not too bad a view scan pic for 28 weeks!
Majella, any niggles yet now?


----------



## MajellaG

Nothing, but Id be happy enough to get through tomorrow & into March cos Ive wanted a wee March baby as Im one!! :happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

But a leap day baby would be pretty cool too I think!


----------



## tiggertea

You could go all of a sudden like me. :lol:


----------



## NuKe

i lost my plug in 2 pieces at 4 and 5pm on the saturday, Pops was here at 5pm on the sunday!


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Scan went well yesterday, was told everything is going well with baby and he/she weighs 2lb 8oz (altho I no they arnt accurate) but they booked me another growth scan in 4wks. OH's blood results where there he's positive so iv still to get anti-D injections. Got some pics but not the best as baby is big so couldn't get any really decent ones x

frigging inconsiderate men and their positive blood types, mine's one too! got my jab next wednesday :wacko:


----------



## Eshka

Loved the scan pic - lovely lovely lovely!

OH not only shares the cooking...he does most of it :blush: and he's currently busybodying around the house putting away clean laundry after hoovering/mopping to within an inch of his life, bless him!

Majella! I've got everything crossed things go the way you want them to, that's really exciting :)

I'm officially celebrating my 7th birthday in 20 odd minutes...but I'm also that bit closer to turning 30, lol. Off to get my hair done in the morning after the school run, followed by family/friends all arriving here tomorrow evening. It's a baby shower/birthday party type thing, really can't wait now. OH also picked up the pram this morning and it's ready and waiting for baby to come along and fill it. Aside from finishing my hospital bag, we're all good to go, eek!


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy birthday Eshka!


----------



## sharon0302

Happy birthday Eskha!


----------



## YoungNImum

Hah ino nuke, iv mine booked for 15th march, I was dreading it last time but I didn't find it that bad bit uncomfy :/

Has anyone put in for the health and pregnancy grant?

How you feeling majellA? 

X


----------



## YoungNImum

Happy birthday!! 
Hope you had a nice day x


----------



## LaurGil

Happy birthday Eskha :cake:

Ooo Majella all signs are good :happydance:

Youngnimum they have done away with the health & pregnancy grant from last year the only pregnancy grant available is the sure start maternity grant but its only for your first child so you wouldnt qualify :nope:

There is the links with the info - 

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ngupchildren/HealthinPregnancyGrant/index.htm

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018854

Does anyone else feel like the weeks are flying in ,I still have so much to do !!!


----------



## YoungNImum

What's the £190 one? X

Thanks for links


----------



## LaurGil

No bother hun ,the £190 was the health in pregnancy one xXx


----------



## Wyntir

happy birthday Eskha!

Well I have returned from Dublin trip, no surprise arrivals from beetroot lol. 
Unbelievable how good Rammstein are live, incredible show.


----------



## NuKe

Happy Birthday Eshka!

and yeah Courtney, basically if it's not your first baby you get feck all now! Fair enough I say, how many people actually spent that money on healthy food? I'm pretty sure mine went on babygrows and chips. :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Dam that will! I wasn't eligible for the £500 one with Eva so lost out on that tho I did get the £190 which went on nappies/sleepsuits junk food lol I was gonna put it towards my pram aswell :( must rethink that one!

Wyntir glad to hear you had a great trip how you feeling? X


----------



## NuKe

i got the 500 and the 190 with pops, was awesome!


----------



## Wyntir

I loved being away, but am rather glad to be relaxing at home once more. 

Today marks my last work day, maternity leave from tomorrow.


----------



## MajellaG

Happy Birthday Eskha, hope you have a lovely day & get loads of surprizes!!! :cake:



NuKe said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Scan went well yesterday, was told everything is going well with baby and he/she weighs 2lb 8oz (altho I no they arnt accurate) but they booked me another growth scan in 4wks. OH's blood results where there he's positive so iv still to get anti-D injections. Got some pics but not the best as baby is big so couldn't get any really decent ones x
> 
> frigging inconsiderate men and their positive blood types, mine's one too! got my jab next wednesday :wacko:Click to expand...

^^^So Im I right in thinking the doc asked your oh's to have blood tests?? I often wondered about this cos all the quetsions the midwife ever asked me was about me & my family background & I remember thinking only half of this baby is mine you know!?! :wacko:

Well no baby for me yet, not a niggle or a sign since yesterday morning. Think I lost a bit more plug today & getting a few very very mild BH. Im going for a wee pamper day over the weekend getting my legs waxed & a wee brazilian done for the big event :haha:. Mite have my eyebrows & lashes tinted & a mani/pedi too. Thats if my beautition will even want to go near a 39 & a bit week pregnant woman - have to have a chat with her tomorrow!! Hope my waters dont go on her couch!!! :blush: :haha: Shouldnt joke about that!!


----------



## EmyDra

Wyntir said:


> happy birthday Eskha!
> 
> Well I have returned from Dublin trip, no surprise arrivals from beetroot lol.
> Unbelievable how good Rammstein are live, incredible show.

You went to see Rammstein whilst rather largely pregnant? How awesome are you! My cousin followed them around Germany for a bit, he's a big fan.
Glad it was a good show, I'm definately going out and doing things next time around, I was so paranoid that going somewhere noisy would hurt my babies little ears or distress them (sounds silly now, I was very over-protective of my bump) I didn't dye my hair my entire pregnancy either, and again, would happily do that next time.

Yeah Courtney, nothing for 2nd-timers. Boo! I got the full £690 with Silas and it mainly paid for his cot and highchair, nappies etc. Nothing this time though, and could really use the boost. At least you already have lots of baby stuff from Eva and if it's a girl you'll save a lot of a money too :thumbup:

Blood tests are only needed on the Mummy if you have positive blood which is the majority. Doesn't matter if the Dad is negative if she's positive. But if you're neg and you don't know OHs blood type then he'd need a test, and if he wasn't around I imagine they'd give anti D injections just in case.
At least I think thats right, I'll ask Silas' Grandad Arnie when I next see him.

He left the boot open on Sat when he left us off home and said goodbye to Silas and I said "Do you want to close the boot?" and he said "Nah it'll be fine sure". Then there was this pause and "Ooo actually better close it, there's morphine in the boot" :rofl:, love those peeps.


----------



## YoungNImum

It was the hospital majella they asked last time when I was pregnant but OH had his bloods took few weeks before an he thought they could tell him but when he went to see doc about it he said they don't run that test so this time when hospital asked for a blood sample of him we both said yea lol I'm the negative blood group and he is positive which means iv still to get the anti-d injections but if he was negative then I wouldn't need it cause baby also would be negative and if I was positive I wouldn't need it at all
Hope I havnt cOnfused you :S 

Yes your right emy if iv a girl in here we are flying with clothes cause iv kept all evas stuff x


----------



## MajellaG

YoungNImum said:


> It was the hospital majella they asked last time when I was pregnant but OH had his bloods took few weeks before an he thought they could tell him but when he went to see doc about it he said they don't run that test so this time when hospital asked for a blood sample of him we both said yea lol I'm the negative blood group and he is positive which means iv still to get the anti-d injections but if he was negative then I wouldn't need it cause baby also would be negative and if I was positive I wouldn't need it at all
> Hope I havnt cOnfused you :S
> 
> Yes your right emy if iv a girl in here we are flying with clothes cause iv kept all evas stuff x

Wow!! That is confusing!!


----------



## tiggertea

I got feck all either time in grants. Boooooo!

Time is flying in ladies! Eeek!


----------



## holywoodmum

Wyntir, glad you had a good time in Dublin :) How exciting to be finished work!
Majella, hope you get to enjoy your weekend of pampering! I went for mani/pedi/wax at 40+ weeks first time round...


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh god brazilian brings tears to my eyes just saying it ouch!!!


----------



## MajellaG

YoungNImum said:


> Oh god brazilian brings tears to my eyes just saying it ouch!!!

The thought of being in hospital, in all your glory :haha: with big hairy man legs frecks me out!! They'd be saying god this child has a great head of hair - oh no wait...... :haha:


----------



## EmyDra

I had a right old bush I tell you. Surprised they found the baby :lol:


----------



## YoungNImum

Haha!!

Dose it hurt honestly? And I'd imagine it bleeds?

I think my legs where hairy than my valanji giving birth such a task trying to shave legs over a bump, I used to do it sitting on floor legs all shape!


----------



## EmyDra

I've never had one (a brazillian) but if it's bushy they trim it down first so I don't think it's thhhhat bad.

I remember a LOT of posts in the third tri about lady gardens and what to do with them...


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: The advice actually is to go "au naturale" with just scissor trims in the 6 weeks prior to giving birth 'to help keep risk of infection down'. I took that advice. Feck waxing at that stage... if I can't see it, it's not there. :haha: 
Did keep the legs shaved well though. I had a horror about having man-legs while giving birth. :rolleyes:


----------



## NuKe

i was convinced id have to get induced, so left my legs to get hairy, planning on shaving the night before going in... wee sod came 3 days before my induction date. i wasn't embarrassed in the slightest. i did have a bit of a 70's porn star bush going on and do remember apologising for that whilst off my face on g&a. this time im doing weekly scissor trims, actually did it last night and was a challenge i tell ya! had to kind of smush bump over to the side. gonna have to get barry to hold it out the way next time :haha:

the hospital never asked me what barry's blood type was, but he's A+ anyway. I can't remember if they asked me with poppy... perhaps that's why they didn't ask this time, maybe I was in the system as needing the jabs from last time? but if that was the case, they never asked if it was the same dad iykwim? i dunno, maybe they just do it for every RH- woman as a precaution!


----------



## MajellaG

It does hurt the first time & it does bleed as the hair is thick if you've been shaving for years but after that its fine. Its advisable to let it grow for 6/8 wks before you get it done to ensure all the hair is fully grown out & your not stubbly after- but if its very long id trim a wee bit off - just to let her see what shes doing!! :haha:
Its only the front bit hurts mite i add, down below & in between is painless - your just not in the most lady like position at the time!! :blush:

Ive been having quite intense pains today up my back & round underneath my bump, bit like peroid crampy pains - so mite not even get my wax done just have to see how the day progresses!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wyntir

I've been doing weekly trims, keeping the hair growth down as much as possible. 

First day of maternity leave today. I see signs of me getting bored after a few days at home.

Pram delivery arrived this morning, so its currently built and sitting in living room, leaving it there so our dog gets used it being around.


----------



## YoungNImum

I can't remember if it was a week or 2 before I had Eva but I shaved the whole lot off! OH was amazed I managed it. I just took my time and felt about so it was pretty much under control when givIng birth, I trim as often as I can be bothered but one side seems to be shorter than the other because I can't snip with my left hand lol!


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir enjoy your free days I loved when my mat leave with Eva the dogs where walked for hours, what pram did you get?


----------



## Wyntir

We got the mothercare trenton deluxe. Its not a flash pram by any means, but its what we were looking for and best of all its in black lol. Not into bright colours lol. 

Currently considering going outside to clean downstairs windows, while its still dry.


----------



## MajellaG

Went in today to see my wee beautitian & book in for the weekend & shes got a lovely wee bump on her!! :cloud9:
Shes only about 12 weeks but she was so skinny before you can totally see it!!


----------



## LaurGil

They refused to wax my friend after a girls waters broke during a wax the week before ,I had a bad waxing experiance when I was younger so I just shave the lot of . I was quite impressed when I did a good job the other night without a hand mirror to see under my bump ,I told OH I'm a pro !!

OT - Anyone else have a child that sleep walks ? I caught my DS who is just over 4 walking in the landing with his book earlier but he was asleep .It has scared me so he is in with me for tonight & the top stair gate will be firmly closed at bed time !!

Xxx


----------



## tiggertea

I used to sleepwalk Laur. Dad caught me out the front door once. :lol::shock:


----------



## YoungNImum

Is it bad I'm planning more tattoos for when this LO arrives? It reallyis true once you start u can't stop!


----------



## MajellaG

Don't think I'll be getting my wax I'll be very shocked if I don't end up in hospital over the weekend! Just sitting with the tens machine on gradually cranking it up! It's AMAZING. I'd advise anyone to give it a try!


----------



## tiggertea

Oooooh good luck Majella!


----------



## EmyDra

Woooah Majella!!! Very exciting :), do you have a text buddy here to send updates to if baby arrives?

What tattoes are you planning Court? Are you going to get this LOs footprint too? I'll definately get one eventually after all the pregnancy and BFing I intend to be doing this lifetime! OH wants one too so maybe we'll go together sometime.

I do love a bright pram Wyntir ;). Sunshine yellow all the way!

All this talk of trims is really making me think I fancy one...


----------



## Wyntir

Good luck Majella!

Emydra both mine and hubby's favourite colour is black lol so it had to be a dark pram lol.

Saw midwife, everything great, blood pressure normal, urine clear, baby's heartbeat is 155, fundal height is measuring at 35cm. She agreed bump has clearly dropped, and she added that she couldn't feel beetroot's head as easily, so it has dropped down into my pelvis more. On my notes I noticed she has wrote Brim under position.


----------



## NuKe

any word on majella?! i love bright prams too emma, well bright anything really (you'd never guess, eh?)


----------



## MajellaG

I'm still here with my tens!!! Pains are very sporadic sometimes 30mins then 20, 15, 10, 5 but only one of two have lasted longer than a minute. Maybe a just got a bit excited, but the pains don't show any signs of stopping, however don't seem to be intensifying either, maybe it's the tens taking the edge off.
I'm soooooo confused!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## EmyDra

Well it sounds like early labour, which can last for days and/or stop and start. If you are needing the tens to take the edge off you're offically further than I ever got on my own :p

Have you contact your hospital/midwife team just to let them know and/or advise you?


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> Well it sounds like early labour, which can last for days and/or stop and start. If you are needing the tens to take the edge off you're offically further than I ever got on my own :p
> 
> Have you contact your hospital/midwife team just to let them know and/or advise you?

i was about to type all this! thinking of u M!


----------



## EmyDra

NuKe said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> Well it sounds like early labour, which can last for days and/or stop and start. If you are needing the tens to take the edge off you're offically further than I ever got on my own :p
> 
> Have you contact your hospital/midwife team just to let them know and/or advise you?
> 
> i was about to type all this! thinking of u M!Click to expand...

Great minds and all that ;)


----------



## holywoodmum

I never found a brazillian to make me bleed to be honest... all this talk of trims - there was no way when I was close to term I could have done anything down there myself!
Wyntir, I used to love matinee cinema when I was on maternity leave - it's cheap, and dead quiet in there :)
Laura, no experience of sleeping walking, but keeping the stair gate shut sounds like a good plan!
Majella, sounds like you've got the hang of the TENS then! Hope your early labour isn't too protracted - lets get those contractions nice and regular!
I'm shattered this week, did an extra day at work and it's totally taken it out of me. I slept 11 hours last night, and still feel broken today. My headache has at last eased off though. I'm totally regretting saying I'd do the extra days, if I'd know we were leaving so soon no way I'd have agreed to give up 3 of my last 5 Thursdays off to catch up with friends :(


----------



## holywoodmum

loving the baby rave ticker emy!
Are we going get a coffee or something after? I can't imagine managing to do much "meeting" while it's actually on!


----------



## holywoodmum

loving the baby rave ticker emy!
Are we going get a coffee or something after? I can't imagine managing to do much "meeting" while it's actually on!


----------



## NuKe

majella's waters have gone and she's en route to hospital!!! :dance: let's all wish her the very best!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Go Majella!!


----------



## EmyDra

Thought you'd get on to post before me Linds!

I reckon she'll be a Mummy tonight! Tomorrow morning at the latest. Sooo exciting!!!

I'd love to get coffee or something after babyrave but have a feeling it might be a little late and Kevins having his friends around to play so needs to hurry home.


----------



## tiggertea

wooooo! Go Majella! :dance::bunny::dance:


----------



## NuKe

i think poppy will be exhausted, and she doesn't do "sitting down" or "doing what she's told" when she's tired!! im excited! i think this whole "getting tickets" thing is a good idea for meets :haha:


----------



## EmyDra

Yeah, we should definately have a treasury and a ticket system for future meets. Hire a venue, like a fake bday party in funworks or something :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Yea will get this LO 's footprint and name under where I have evas, and thinking of getting a tribal type horse 

Majella good luck!!! X


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> Yeah, we should definately have a treasury and a ticket system for future meets. Hire a venue, like a fake bday party in funworks or something :)

i like this!! :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

Any news from majella today? Hope you're busy getting baby cuddles!


----------



## NuKe

no word yet!


----------



## MajellaG

Hi everyone,
I'm Danny Majellas husband.

Just a quick update, she is still in labour and it's going very slow. Midwife is giving her until around half 7 tonite, and if things haven't started moving they will step in and help her along.

That's all I know at the min, but will keep yous informed wen I know more.

Danny x


----------



## NuKe

thankyou so much for updating us Danny! Give our love to Majella and hope you are parents soon!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks Danny, hope it all goes well, send her our best wishes, fingers crossed he/she arrives tonight :)


----------



## EmyDra

Thanks Danny!

Glad everythings ok, was starting to worry a bit. Majella must be exhausted :(


----------



## NuKe

i was thinking the same! poor woman. thinking of her loads tonight.


----------



## tiggertea

What the others said! Sending love x


----------



## Eshka

Jeez, bit of catching up to do here!

Majella/Danny - thinking of you both, really hope baby has arrived safe and well and everything is hunky dory. Can't wait for a wee update - that girl's a trooper.

Wyntir! A girl after my own heart lol, you saw Rammstein and I am SO jealous! There are a few gigs coming up soon that I have to miss now cos they'd mean travelling down south and I don't think I'm in a position to go anywhere (update on that in a sec...had a wee trip to Craigavon on Thursday). Glad you enjoyed it and that you're finally on maternity leave - relish every minute of that, lol.

Cheers for all the birthday wishes girls, it was brilliant - me and the baby got thoroughly spoiled. Got kicked out of my house Weds afternoon by my parents so me and OH went to pick up my cousin and sat in my nans waiting on him...UTV was on, we were nattering away and next thing Frank fecking Mitchell had a picture of me when I was 7 wishing me a happy birthday! That was a big shock, I was mortified, lol. Then we landed back home to find the house jam packed with all my family and friends and a ton of presents. Two of my mates had made me a nappy cake from scratch (must see if I can upload some pics). I was going through the stuff opening it all - everybody watching - and next thing I pulled out a box of JLS condoms!!! Only my lot could pull a stunt like that - I neither need condoms nor ANYTHING with some boy band on it in my house! 

It was all great but later that night I started feeling very crampy and weird. By Thurs morn I felt leaking, so rang down and the midwife told me to come get checked. Started having tightenings just as we pulled into Craigavon hospital and crapped myself (not literally ofc). They don't think I'm leaking waters, but I was having tightenings. A couple of them were wicked strong, one hit as I was being examined so they put me on the CTG to check things out. They were happy enough to let me go home cos they were only hitting 13/14 on the CTG but I've to keep an eye, still having loads of them and if they get stronger/painful/closer I've to get back down there. I think I might be in for similar to what my best friend had - her 'Braxton Hicks' (turns out they were actually very mild contractions, apparently BH don't efface/dilate your cervix) went nuclear around 32 weeks, she was having them constantly. She reached term thank God, but spent ages in slow labour gradually dilating. By the time things properly kicked off she was over 4cm and the wee man was born within an hour and a half of her getting to the hospital! So I'm hoping that maybe that's the case rather than me heading for an early delivery - I've never got past 38 weeks before but as long as I get to 37 I'll be happy.


----------



## LaurGil

Aw Majella hope by now you have your baby & you are both ok xXx


----------



## holywoodmum

Thanks for the update Danny, hope you have bubs in your arms by now x
Eshka, quite a birthday then! Hope your wee baby stays put for another month for you then, but yes, travelling too far sounds like not the best idea at the minute! A friend of mine was in Kilkenny at 34 weeks visiting family, her DH at home in Portstewart, went in to labour, and baby was born before DH got there...!


----------



## Eshka

holywoodmum said:


> Thanks for the update Danny, hope you have bubs in your arms by now x
> Eshka, quite a birthday then! Hope your wee baby stays put for another month for you then, but yes, travelling too far sounds like not the best idea at the minute! A friend of mine was in Kilkenny at 34 weeks visiting family, her DH at home in Portstewart, went in to labour, and baby was born before DH got there...!

Lol, God we don't want that happening, OH is all kinds of petrified/excited cos it's his first and I think he'd be gutted beyond belief if he missed our wee man's arrival!


----------



## Wyntir

Hope to hear some exciting news from Majella soon. 

Eshka you've had quite a time of it recently. Mini Eshka stay put for a few weeks more!
Someday you must go see Rammstein, I assure you they are worth the travelling for! Just for the fireworks, flames and brilliant show they put on, and they are completly bonkers at times lol.

I've spent my day cleaning, started at half eight by putting a chicken in the slow cooker for later today, so then cleaned the kitchen counters. AFter I took down the blinds and washed them, followed by white baby clothes and blankets. I've just finished washing down all the wood and skirting boards in our bedroom, moving the bed and hoovering every bit of floor. Now i'm gonna wash dressing table and sort through letters, after which i'm cleaning every inch of bathroom.


----------



## Eshka

Somebody's nesting! Still waiting for the urge to kick in with me...:haha: I've been having an extremely lazy Sunday, featuring mainly a massive dose of garlic bread all to myself, followed by two Cornettos. I don't normally have an appetite of late so it's nice to be craving food, it'll help get this wee dude nice and chubby!

I am livid, though. Just found out my aunt's little boy has scarlet fever - he was ill while here at my party the other night and she neglected to bloody well tell me. My youngest has zero immune system thanks to her condition, and I really don't need either of my girls coming down with scarlet fever - the youngest has two very important appointments to keep over the next week :( They were already sniffling and coughing a bit yesterday when they went to their dad's and if I'd known my aunt's wee boy was ill I'd have kept them home! Grrrrrr!


----------



## holywoodmum

sounds like nesting wyntir!!
eshka, Hope the scarlett fever doesn't gte your two - very irrepsonsible to bring sick wee ones out like that - I hate when people do that


----------



## EmyDra

:growlmad: How irresponsible!


----------



## Eshka

They both seem fine, thank God. Hopefully, if it were going to make an appearance, it'd have happened quickly. The woman amazes me with things like this - her kids pick up EVERYTHING going and she doesn't think to mention it, let alone keep them away from other children until better.

However, the girls' clever daddy went and told them that I rang to ask how they were, and told them their cousin is ill. Very bloody sensible when my 7 year old is going through a phase of listening to/absorbing EVERYTHING and claiming she has every sickness under the sun.

First thing she said to me when she came through the door: ''Oh mummy, I've got a sore head.'' I panicked, checked her temp (nothing, totally fine), and when she announced she was starving I thought aha. I asked her what daddy had said, she told me he'd said her cousin was ill with a sore head/throat. I explained to her it was very important she didn't tell me she felt sick if she really didn't...turns out she's fine. She always plays up in some shape or form when she comes home from his house.

I think I'll take my aunt and their dad and thump their heads together.


----------



## EmyDra

Wee update from Majella to say she had a section but she's on cloud 9 and has a great baby! :haha:

Did you get a pic and/or more info Lindsay? Got the impression I missed one.

But I hear the baby is a little girl :)


----------



## NuKe

i got a pic, it came through in a seperte msg after the update one! I'm assuming it's the one she sent everyone so is taking a while to send to all her contacts! She is gorgeousssss. Ellen Rose. I'm in bed with a stupid cold so cant upload pics but if u havent done it by tomorrow morning emma i will! Huge congrats to maj!!!


----------



## EmyDra

I'm on it ;)

Gorgeous baby Ellen Rose! 6lbs 6oz born at 7.46 this morning!

The boy/girl pattern continues!
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## NuKe

awk just look at her wee face :cloud9: i love babies' tongues. So tiny.


----------



## EmyDra

Wee sucky faces and their breath smells like angels :cloud9:


----------



## Eshka

Awwww! Big big congrats to Majella - she's a wee doll, that's brilliant news! So pleased for her, hope the recovery goes well.


----------



## MajellaG

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update, Majella and baby are doing great! Feeding well and sleeping well!

Thanks to everyone for their support and kind words, it's meant a lot to Majella! :thumbup:

She will hopefully be home in a couple of days, I'm sure she will be on to chat with everyone.

Take care and thanks again!

Danny x :happydance:


----------



## LaurGil

Awaw what a beauitful baby girl & name to match !!

Big congrats hope mum & baby are doing well :flower:

Boy / Girl pattern is knocked of as mamado is Team Blue 

xXx


----------



## YoungNImum

Majella well done congratulations to you both she's just gorgoues, such a pretty girly name aswell, hope you get home soon x


----------



## YoungNImum

If any of use are on the bounty site would use take a minute to vote for my wee lady my sister entered her

https://www.bounty.com/competitions/63923/entry/96466


----------



## Wyntir

Beautiful baby! and such a pretty name. Congrats!


----------



## LaurGil

I have my 30 week scan tomorrow :happydance: I'm excited to get a rough weight and see baby again .I'm massive this time but I think its mostly fluid ,I had loads with my DS xXx


----------



## Eshka

Good luck for your scan LaurGil, it's awesome hitting the 30 week milestone!

Well I'm now 33 weeks and getting bloody excited. Not due to be seen again until March 26th, and in between I've got some appointments for my daughter plus getting her prepared for a pre-op clinic in Manchester April 4th. Her dad's taking her (for obvious reasons lol) and I'm so nervous, I keep dreaming I'll have the baby while she's away. 

If I even get past the end of March, I've got a feeling I'll be having this baby by early April latest. Maybe I'm just going mad/being panicky but with all these BH, all this pressure and pretty yucky period pains that started last night (along with the infamous 'clearing out'), I don't think he wants to stay put much longer. I hope he does, even for another 3 weeks - I really don't want a poorly early baby on top of everything else!

Then my daughter goes back to Manchester sometime in May for spinal surgery - so it's either leave my new baby boy behind at home with his big sister, or take him and OH with me and let my eldest have a 'holiday' at Nanny's. I've had almost 2 years since her diagnosis to prepare me for all this big stuff happening, but I am _so_ not ready.

Sorry for the whinge ladies - just needed a wee vent, I'll be marching on regardless because things could always, always be so much worse. This op will work wonders for my wee girl (her spine is badly curved) and I'll soon have my very own son, so all in all I'm a very happy bunny really!


----------



## holywoodmum

Thanks for the updates girls and Danny - congratulations Majella and Danny on Ellen Rose's safe arrival!
Eshka, sounds like you've got plenty on your plate - lets hope your wee man stays put until after the op xx


----------



## NuKe

Thanks Danny!

Eshka, if you can't whinge to us, who CAN you whinge to?! That's what we're here for, I really hope your DD's op goes well and that bubs stays put for another wee while!!

30 weeks tomorrow for meeeeeee!!


----------



## Eshka

Cheers m'dears :) Well now he can come before the op, cos it won't be til May and I sure as hell don't want to still be pregnant then, haha! As long as he stays where he is til at least the end of this month, we're all good.

In the meantime, I've decided to devote my free hours to perving over Anthony Keidis and Chris Cornell. Nom nom nom.


----------



## NuKe

anthony kiedis *droooooooooooooooooooooool*


----------



## holywoodmum

LaurGil said:


> Awaw what a beauitful baby girl & name to match !!
> 
> Big congrats hope mum & baby are doing well :flower:
> 
> Boy / Girl pattern is knocked of as mamado is Team Blue
> 
> xXx

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/887202-opinions-please.html

Just saw this, MamaDo had her boy, but I don't know when...


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah lovely Laura you getting to see your boy again :) let us no how you get on x

Eshka moan as much as you like :) we all have days where we need to share! Hope your daughters op goes ok, and that baby stays in there till his due date x

Well after my disappointment Of loosing the name Olivia as a middle name (if it's a girl) we have kind of half decided on another, honest opinions on the name "Gracie" OH says he likes Grace better but I don't like it I prefer Gracie much more 

X


----------



## YoungNImum

I'll leave her a message on her profile hopefully she will update us :)


----------



## holywoodmum

I prefer Grace. You could still all her Gracie that way


----------



## Eshka

NuKe said:


> anthony kiedis *droooooooooooooooooooooool*

I know right? I just never get bored of perving over that one. I really, really wanted to name my wee boy Keidis/Kiedis/whatever the right spelling is lol! Still might, if OH can be persuaded....


----------



## NuKe

congrats to mamado!

I prefer grace for a middle name if im honest, but gracie if it was a first name!


----------



## sharon0302

Just looking to pick some brains!

It has been 9 years since I had my wee fella so lots has changed, yesterday I got an appointment through to go see the anaesthologist and was wondering was this standard at the Ulster or cause of my previous labour- ended up a forceps delivery and had to be given epidural that would have knocked down an elephant for it too finally work!:dohh:


----------



## EmyDra

I would perfer Gracie to Grace as a first name but middle name I do have to agree with Linds and say I think Grace works better.

Ooo Keidis! Are there any other names on the table for your little boy?

I was on the national statistics site yesterday looking at the 2010 boys names. 35 Silas' born, and betting mine was the 35th!

We now like the name Loki (Low-kee) for a boy but it's quite similar to Lucie so may not be an option for us.


----------



## holywoodmum

sharon0302 said:


> Just looking to pick some brains!
> 
> It has been 9 years since I had my wee fella so lots has changed, yesterday I got an appointment through to go see the anaesthologist and was wondering was this standard at the Ulster or cause of my previous labour- ended up a forceps delivery and had to be given epidural that would have knocked down an elephant for it too finally work!:dohh:

Sharon, I never had that at the Ulster. Have you gone for an elective section at all? Do you have long to wait for it?


----------



## Eshka

EmyDra said:


> I would perfer Gracie to Grace as a first name but middle name I do have to agree with Linds and say I think Grace works better.
> 
> Ooo Keidis! Are there any other names on the table for your little boy?
> 
> I was on the national statistics site yesterday looking at the 2010 boys names. 35 Silas' born, and betting mine was the 35th!
> 
> We now like the name Loki (Low-kee) for a boy but it's quite similar to Lucie so may not be an option for us.

I love the name Silas. One of the mums at my kids' school has a wee boy named that, and her daughter is Isis. Beautiful names - I love anything that's a bit different! Loki is also cool - I love alternative names but can't venture too far cos most won't fit with the girls. They both practically came out with name tags - I couldn't have named them anything else!

We've pretty much got Caodhan (Caden) and Caleb on the table, think it'll be either of those. Caodhan is my favourite, I changed the spelling to fit more with my wee girls (Naiomh and Aoife).


----------



## NuKe

i love the name Loki! I wouldn't name my own kid a biblical name but i do like the unusual ones, my best friend's wee lad is Seth and I love that too. Loki makes me think of the film Dogma!


----------



## Eshka

NuKe said:


> i love the name Loki! I wouldn't name my own kid a biblical name but i do like the unusual ones, my best friend's wee lad is Seth and I love that too. Loki makes me think of the film Dogma!

Yup that's what I first thought of too - Dogma!


----------



## EmyDra

May as well keep the unintentional 'villian' theme going. Loki is the enemy in Thor and that series of marvel comics, I think he's the main villian for the avengers, named fter the norse God.

:thumbup: Eshka, and LOL born with name tags! I think I'd want consistancy in the spelling too. I do like biblical names for boys but am less fond of the girls ones (there isn't very many and they tend to be seriously overused by church-goers) Phoebe is nice though, about the best of them I'd say.

Was really surprised to see Silas' 'girls name' - Elsie, ranked at 108. Got very popular the year I might have used it. Will be top 100 next year probably.


----------



## Eshka

EmyDra said:


> May as well keep the unintentional 'villian' theme going. Loki is the enemy in Thor and that series of marvel comics, I think he's the main villian for the avengers, named fter the norse God.
> 
> :thumbup: Eshka, and LOL born with name tags! I think I'd want consistancy in the spelling too. I do like biblical names for boys but am less fond of the girls ones (there isn't very many and they tend to be seriously overused by church-goers) Phoebe is nice though, about the best of them I'd say.
> 
> Was really surprised to see Silas' 'girls name' - Elsie, ranked at 108. Got very popular the year I might have used it. Will be top 100 next year probably.

I've noticed names like these becoming much more popular - I'm an awkward b*tch in that if anything's popular, I'm not interested, lol. I like unusual/unique things, but to me Loki and Silas are very very unique!


----------



## tiggertea

Where do you find the info on names Emy? The popularity thing I mean?
I haven't a clue how popular the names we have/liked were. We just liked them so ran with it. :lol:


----------



## EmyDra

National statistics website, though I've just noticed that N.Ireland is listed seperately to Eng/scot/wales!

https://www.statistics.gov.uk/hub/r...&pagetype=calendar-entry&lday=&lmonth=&lyear=

It's a spreadsheet, the last tab is the full list of the names with registered births of that name. Less than 3 Silas' born in N. Ireland 2010 , I'm surprised at this...the full spreadsheet is the registered births from 1997 to 2011, only the first names with 3 or more are ranked.


----------



## EmyDra

tiggertea said:


> Where do you find the info on names Emy? The popularity thing I mean?
> I haven't a clue how popular the names we have/liked were. We just liked them so ran with it. :lol:

That's the best attitude to have really, I'm a bit obsessed with charts of names and popularity of names, just find it really interesting how public opinion changes. It's not a new thing - it's something I've kept an eye on since I was about 13 :haha:, top 100s anyway.


----------



## tiggertea

I find that kind of thing interesting too. Trends and things. :thumbup:


----------



## LaurGil

Scan went well baby is weighing about 3lb 10oz ,his head was measuring 32 + 6 :dohh: ,still dont know whats happening with my birth plan they will decide at my 36 wk app if I will need a section or not :wacko:


----------



## Eshka

LaurGil said:


> Scan went well baby is weighing about 3lb 10oz ,his head was measuring 32 + 6 :dohh: ,still dont know whats happening with my birth plan they will decide at my 36 wk app if I will need a section or not :wacko:

That's a great weight! Good to hear it went well, slightly jealous too - I'd love another scan lol, they never gave me an estimated weight at my last appointment.

Why are they considering a section, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## EmyDra

Wow big head on the wee man! That's a very good weight for 30 weeks I think, hoping you don't need a section, can't remember if you said you had one with Jack?


----------



## LaurGil

Thanks girls 

I never had a c section with Jack but he got stuck (big head also) was back to back & my pelvic bone had tilted so I ended up in theatre for forceps & had an episiotomy which didnt heal properly so I had to go back & have an op to repair it after he was born but it still hasnt healed properly to this day (sorry if this is to much info) & it would tear after sex / bowel moments ,my pelvic floor is damaged as a result of all this I have chronic constipation & a urinary stricture so they are going to make a decision if I need a section incase I end up with a third degree tear & any more damage to my pelvic floor as that could leave me incontinent ,also my placenta is low lying :blush: 

xXx


----------



## NuKe

dear god lauren... I would normally do anything to avoid a section but if id been through all that i think i'd be begging for one! If the weight is accurate that's a great size! Did u get any pics? I've my 30 week appointment tomorrow but not sure if ill get a scan, i assumed it was just for my anti-d!


----------



## LaurGil

My friend and my sister said the same thing but I cant think of anything worse ,I was so so gutted when I had to have an assisted delivery ,I had a spinal block in so couldnt feel anything & wasnt allowed sit up for 12 hrs after it which meant they had to care for him the first night & was in hospital for 5 days after .This time I want to deliver as naturally as I can & experiance that feeling of him coming out into the world & go home to my family asap .I will break my heart if they say I need a section 

They didnt give me any pics ,they tested my urine ,did blood pressure and bloods today

Good luck tomorrow let us know how you get on 

xXx


----------



## sharon0302

holywoodmum said:


> sharon0302 said:
> 
> 
> Just looking to pick some brains!
> 
> It has been 9 years since I had my wee fella so lots has changed, yesterday I got an appointment through to go see the anaesthologist and was wondering was this standard at the Ulster or cause of my previous labour- ended up a forceps delivery and had to be given epidural that would have knocked down an elephant for it too finally work!:dohh:
> 
> Sharon, I never had that at the Ulster. Have you gone for an elective section at all? Do you have long to wait for it?Click to expand...

No elective section-would do anything to avoid a section! Appointment is when I am 35-36 weeks, so have till after Easter to wait! Just don't like being blindsided an appointment with any kind of consultant wasn't mentioned!


----------



## sharon0302

My sister in law who had placenta brevia, had emergency section on Monday at 32 + 3, little boy weighed in at 4lb 6 which seems fantastic for 8 weeks early. Just saw pictures he is gorgeous just hope they get to hold him properly soon, as they look so lost in an incubator!


----------



## LaurGil

Aw congrats to your to sister in law ,that was a brilliant weight for a premie ,hope they are both doing well xXx


----------



## YoungNImum

Congrats to your SIL what a great weight, has he got a name? 

Iv my anti-D nxt Thursday hopefully it's like the one I got with Eva straight in and out, that bloody place would cook you alive with the heat! 

OH mentioned using Victoria as a middle name or mine, my twin is called it and it's my mums 2nd name so would kind of be nice keeping both children with family names, don't 
no if i really won't to use mine tbh we shall see x


----------



## holywoodmum

Eshka said:


> LaurGil said:
> 
> 
> Scan went well baby is weighing about 3lb 10oz ,his head was measuring 32 + 6 :dohh: ,still dont know whats happening with my birth plan they will decide at my 36 wk app if I will need a section or not :wacko:
> 
> That's a great weight! Good to hear it went well, slightly jealous too - I'd love another scan lol, they never gave me an estimated weight at my last appointment.
> 
> Why are they considering a section, if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

Eshka, did they give measurements on your notes? Femur length, head circumference or abdominal circumference? There are calcultors online that use the same type of statistical analsysis to give estimated weight based on those measurements...



sharon0302 said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharon0302 said:
> 
> 
> Just looking to pick some brains!
> 
> It has been 9 years since I had my wee fella so lots has changed, yesterday I got an appointment through to go see the anaesthologist and was wondering was this standard at the Ulster or cause of my previous labour- ended up a forceps delivery and had to be given epidural that would have knocked down an elephant for it too finally work!:dohh:
> 
> Sharon, I never had that at the Ulster. Have you gone for an elective section at all? Do you have long to wait for it?Click to expand...
> 
> No elective section-would do anything to avoid a section! Appointment is when I am 35-36 weeks, so have till after Easter to wait! Just don't like being blindsided an appointment with any kind of consultant wasn't mentioned!Click to expand...

I did have a consultant appt at 34 weeks at Ulster, but not with anaesthesiologist...



sharon0302 said:


> My sister in law who had placenta brevia, had emergency section on Monday at 32 + 3, little boy weighed in at 4lb 6 which seems fantastic for 8 weeks early. Just saw pictures he is gorgeous just hope they get to hold him properly soon, as they look so lost in an incubator!

Congrats to your SIL!


----------



## sharon0302

No name yet on the wee one, and my sister in law is struggling after the surgery but they'll come through it all!


----------



## Eshka

I've checked my notes...I have nothing measurement wise since my 20 week scan. At my last scan (29 weeks) all they did was check something with baby's heart?


----------



## EmyDra

Lauren that sounds completely horrendous :( You're a brave lady as I think I would want a c-section in those circumstances. The things women have to go through honestly...

That's a great weight for 32 weeks, hope they are both getting on well. Is this your first Nephew?

And Courtney I'm a fan of family names, possibly like to use my brothers name as a middle name for another boy (Alexander). Victoria is nice and I'm sure sister and mother will be honoured :)

Lucy how are you getting on with two LOs and pregnant? Must be nuts surely :haha:, do you have a very visible bump yet?


----------



## holywoodmum

Emy, just bluge still - no bump regrettably - I look fat :( In my mat trousers though, which is a big improvement in the comfort stakes!
It's exhausting tbh DD1 and I are permanently at loggerheads. I think daddy being away isn't helping - with my tiredness or her behaviour!


----------



## EmyDra

Hoping you get a wee boost in a couple of weeks, 2nd tri was pretty kind to me energy-wise. How is it comparing to your other pregnancies? I can't imagine contending with Silas and a 3-year-old and being pregnant...and working on top of that! You deserve a medal. :thumbup:


----------



## sharon0302

EmyDra said:


> That's a great weight for 32 weeks, hope they are both getting on well. Is this your first Nephew?

Hee hee far from it! 11th nephew, 8 nieces and 4 great nephews!


----------



## EmyDra

sharon0302 said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> That's a great weight for 32 weeks, hope they are both getting on well. Is this your first Nephew?
> 
> Hee hee far from it! 11th nephew, 8 nieces and 4 great nephews!Click to expand...

:shock:!


----------



## Wyntir

Thats a lot of nieces and nephews to spoil Sharon!

More minor cramping going on today, thats been every day now since the weekend.

Was at Asda living today at yorkgate, picked up a baby bath, changing mat and a nursing cushion. Lots of cute little clothes but resisted buying them.


----------



## NuKe

dear god sharon!! I don't think i'll ever be an aunt, barry's got one brother and he and his partner have been ttc for a few years. This may sound horrible, but I'm kind of glad, they are thr last people on earth who should have kids. I know some of u know the whole backstory and wud hopefully agree! I've only one brother too and he's doing a PhD right now and is very career-orientated and also does a heck of a lot of travelling (he's going to slovakia, istanbul, croatia and back here all seperately before summer!) so i cant see him having kids any time soon, if at all! 

Lucy!! 14 weeks!! When the fuck did that happen?! :shock:


----------



## Eshka

I could be doing with your willpower, Wyntir. Can't stop buying stuff even though we're all organised already. Those cramps sound like things might be gearing up, eh?

Is anyone else having mad weather? We've had sun, then snow and hail, followed by sun, then more snow and hail...it's making me dizzy lol.

I got home a while ago absolutely starving following all my sickness this morning (naughty baby). I've been very bad and bought a lot of sweet munchies for later when OBEM is on :winkwink: My mum and dad are here now bathing the kids for me - LOVE my parents lol - , OH is away to work and in a few hours I'll have some much needed peace and quiet.


----------



## Wyntir

Eshka only reason i'm not buying anything else is cos hubby wants us to go out together to buy baby stuff, problem is he very rarely has a day of atm.


----------



## mummylanning

I am originally from N.Ireland, now living in London...mind if I join in and get a bit of the feeling of home?

I'm due 23rd August with my first!

x


----------



## NuKe

we had mad weather today too! I got back from the hospital this morning, it was nippy but sunny and blue skies, i was going to get pops wrapped up and take her to the park but didn't.. Thank GOD! snowstorm 15 mins later!!


----------



## MajellaG

Thanks for all your best wishes. I'll write a birth story soon in the appropriate section & post the link here very soon. It's great to be home & in contact within the world again! I'm just catching up on goss & then off to write birth story before LO wakes. Didn't get a chance yesterday with visitors & what not.



Wyntir said:


> Thats a lot of nieces and nephews to spoil Sharon!
> 
> More minor cramping going on today, thats been every day now since the weekend.
> 
> Was at Asda living today at yorkgate, picked up a baby bath, changing mat and a nursing cushion. Lots of cute little clothes but resisted buying them.

I love asda living cud spend a whole day there. Do you mind me asking wyntir if you nursing cushion was expensive & if it's any good as I would really like to get one?



mummylanning said:


> I am originally from N.Ireland, now living in London...mind if I join in and get a bit of the feeling of home?
> 
> I'm due 23rd August with my first!
> 
> x

Welcome mummylanning! :flower:


----------



## MajellaG

Birth Story done WARNING VERY VERY VERY LONG!!!!
Understand if you don't want to read but I was good for my to get it all out! :wacko:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...01814-baby-ellen-worth-wait.html#post15956359

If you do read you'll need a :coffee: with you!!

Nuke I'll update tickers later - need a nap after writing all that!! LOL (edited - done!)


----------



## EmyDra

Silas napping so I will shower, get a cuppa and red your story :)

Welcome Mummylanninh :wave:! I'm orginally from Ipswich myself and FOB is in london. Hope we can bring a bit more norn iron into your life x

I'm getting AFy and cramps and general hormonalness. Really hoping I'm pregnant, if I'm not then there's something wrong with me! I've been testing since the 7th with cheapies because I'm sure I ovulated really early and we DTD around the time I'm presuming...it's way too early, my patience totally doesn't exsist anymore!

Told OH I did a test a few days ago and was expecting a 'don't be silly it's a bit early' but instead got 'Oh it makes me feel nice and fuzzy when you talk about doing a test :) xx' :cloud9:


----------



## Wyntir

Majella I got this Widgey 4 in 1, £20. Nice and firm, was using it last night for back support.

https://direct.asda.com/Perfectly-Happy-People-Red-Fossil-Widgey-Nursing-Pillow/002650363,default,pd.html


----------



## MajellaG

EmyDra said:


> Silas napping so I will shower, get a cuppa and red your story :)
> 
> Welcome Mummylanninh :wave:! I'm orginally from Ipswich myself and FOB is in london. Hope we can bring a bit more norn iron into your life x
> 
> I'm getting AFy and cramps and general hormonalness. Really hoping I'm pregnant, if I'm not then there's something wrong with me! I've been testing since the 7th with cheapies because I'm sure I ovulated really early and we DTD around the time I'm presuming...it's way too early, my patience totally doesn't exsist anymore!
> 
> Told OH I did a test a few days ago and was expecting a 'don't be silly it's a bit early' but instead got 'Oh it makes me feel nice and fuzzy when you talk about doing a test :) xx' :cloud9:

AHHHHHHHHH! Emy I'm excited for you have a good feeling! :hugs:



Wyntir said:


> Majella I got this Widgey 4 in 1, £20. Nice and firm, was using it last night for back support.
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/Perfectly-Happy-People-Red-Fossil-Widgey-Nursing-Pillow/002650363,default,pd.html

Thanks wyntir! I was looking at them online £20 is cheap for widgey!


----------



## mummylanning

EmyDra said:


> Welcome Mummylanninh :wave:! I'm orginally from Ipswich myself and FOB is in london. Hope we can bring a bit more norn iron into your life x

Thank you! Coming back home for a few days next week and very much looking forward to it.

I hope your test gives you a big +!!!


----------



## Wyntir

EmyDra said:


> I'm getting AFy and cramps and general hormonalness. Really hoping I'm pregnant, if I'm not then there's something wrong with me! I've been testing since the 7th with cheapies because I'm sure I ovulated really early and we DTD around the time I'm presuming...it's way too early, my patience totally doesn't exsist anymore!
> 
> Told OH I did a test a few days ago and was expecting a 'don't be silly it's a bit early' but instead got 'Oh it makes me feel nice and fuzzy when you talk about doing a test :) xx' :cloud9:

Lotsa luck for you!!! Hoping you get a big :bfp:

Oh and Welcome mummylanning!


----------



## YoungNImum

Welcome mummylanning congrats and of course you can join us you no the lingo lol I'll add your info to front page what part of NI you from? X

Aww that's sweet emy! X

Majella I'll be reading later glad to hear use are home :) x
Wyntir: I feel bad cause iv hardly been out to buy baby clothes, iv plenty of pink but and a box or 2 of blue baby shopping defo needs to be done it's only natural! X


----------



## MajellaG

mummylanning said:


> Thank you! Coming back home for a few days next week and very much looking forward to it.
> 
> I hope your test gives you a big +!!!

Where is home for you when you get here??


----------



## YoungNImum

Majella how's your wee lady doing? X


----------



## MajellaG

YoungNImum said:


> Majella how's your wee lady doing? X

Fantastic I couldnt ask for a better baby. Shes feeding great & sleeping great. Shes a pleasure to work with. Heres hoping it continues!! :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

aw that's brill maj, how long does OH have off?


----------



## emmaandbaby1

Hey ladies!! Sorry ive not updated in a ridiculously long time!! I am still pregnant  Turning 36 weeks this saturday and itching to get to the magic 37!! I have my pram and nursery ready so just waiting for little one now :)

Anyone anywhere in East Belfast or similar?

How are you all doing? xxxx


----------



## Eshka

I thought I'd replied on this thread - where is my mind at?

Majella, congratulations!! You did amazingly well, sounds like things are settling beautifully for you :)

Welcome to mummylanning...and now I can't flipping remember what else I meant to say. I've turned into such a hair-brained idiot, honestly, lol.

Anyway, it's Friday! Very happy to see the weekend, as once I get next week out of the way my girls are going away with their dad for the whole of next weekend and I'll have me a lovely long rest. Looking forward to it so much as I have a couple of appointments for my daughter that I'm dreading - a 3 hour clinic in the Royal for her to have her eyes assessed (part of the condition) on Tuesday and then new equipment arriving to the house on Thursday (which means starting the loooong process of getting her familiar and comfortable with it all). 

Still, the busier I am the faster the time will go - I'm 34 weeks in a few days so full term is now in my sights, woohoo! My best friend is bringing my birthday pressie today which includes a little bottle of Clary Sage oil for me start using at 37/38 weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## Wyntir

:hi:Hey emmaandbaby1, its all a waiting game now. 

Well my cramps are becoming more and more frequent, I had them yesterday evening again, then overnight, and now since i got up. Braxton hicks were making my bump very hard yesterday evening while walking around tesco. 

Can you feel dilation cos I have this kinda stabby pain now and then which the only thing I can think of happening is me starting to dilate.:shrug:

I get the feeling beetroot doesn't wanna stay in for too much longer.


----------



## mummylanning

MajellaG said:


> Where is home for you when you get here??

Bangor, I lived there until I was 19, moved away for 3 years, came back for 3 years and been away again for 3 years. I always end up coming back for a while!


----------



## NuKe

welcome mummylanning and welcome back emma! I'm so jealous y'all get to start the eviction process, im sooo bored of waiting now, just want to give her a cuddle! Super excited for labour as well. Must start my just-in-case-i-end-up-in-hospital bag soon! 

Anyone who's got a little one already who likes peppa, the peppa magazine out atm is all about hospital and mummy rabbit being pregnant! It's so cute, has a pullout hospital workbook with stickers and comes with a little first aid kit, poppy's been feeding us 'meh-sinn' constantly :haha:


----------



## Eshka

Hi Emma!

Wyntir, this sounds exciting - I hope things are happening for you! I usually want to explode/combust by the time I reach 37 weeks, lol.

Nuke that's too cute about Poppy giving you medicine, hahaha. Aoife just doesn't like games like that, she's not having any of it when I try. Hand her some sort of musical instrument, though, and she's contented for hours.

Got home just now to let OH away to work and the place was upside down, so now I've to take into a ton of housework after being out doing messages all day. I'm sure people in town thought I was mental - I really, desperately needed to wee and was power-walking (power-waddling?) to the nearest loos muttering, ''Shit....shit.....shit...OH GOD shit'' to myself. Just about made it on time, phew! 

Also got myself a few wee bargains for after baby. I love jeans/cords by Sponge, and there's a shop in my nearest town that actually gets them in every so often and reduces them down to like £5, so now I have three lovely new pairs to aim to fit into :D Used to have to go to Derry/Belfast to get them so it's awesome.

Hope everyone's having a good day - I'm off to tackle this bloody housework and then probably fall in a heap by teatime, pmsl.


----------



## holywoodmum

Emy, thanks hun, I'd love a medal :) DH is home tonight until Sunday though :) Hope this is a bfp in the post for you!
Nuke, it'll be a long time coming me being an Aunt too I think! And I know, 14 weeks - nearer 15 now - woweee! Thanks for the heads up on the peppa magazine - might get that and save it for closer to the time...
Hi mummlanning :)
Majella, thanks for sharing your birth story, sounds like you're getting on really well!
Hi emmandbaby :wave: I'm in Holywood, so not too far afield :)
Wyntir, sounds like promising signs! Not sure about feeling dilation though, but I'd say it's all good and in the right direction!

Any one who is at the Ulster, did you have your 16 week appt at the hospital? I know it's normally with MW, but I have to go to consultant clinic to see endocrine guy about my thyroid, so I was wondering if I might get a sneaky wee scan seeing as I'm at the hospital anyway?! what do you reckon?! Might try a wee sob story about DH being away and not getting to share the pregnancy, and would love to send him a pic etc etc :winkwink:


----------



## emmaandbaby1

Hi ladies :) thanks for the hellos :D hehe anyone know of any good mum and baby groups in the dundonald area? :/ not sure how to find them!! xxxxx


----------



## NuKe

have u tried googling emma? Or even ask your hv when u get one, they usually know about them all!


----------



## emmaandbaby1

Nuke- tried google but found nothing! Ill ask my hv  x x


----------



## YoungNImum

Majella loved your birth story especially the bit where your waters broke and your OH just thought he'd split water outta the cleaner thing that made me lol! 

Holywoodmum: I'd mine with MW at doctors it was a waste if time tbh because her words "she was running late" so my appointment lasted all of 10mins if her stirring a quick listen to heartbeat and her asking am I sure I'm not furthr on every 2srconds even tho I'd had my scan etc

Emma: Im from Saintfield but my sister lives in dundonald her an my other dos goes to a women's group which dose mum an toddler group I'm not 100% where it is but I'll ask her. 

I'm 30wks tomarrow! How the he'll am I 30wk already it's flying by!


----------



## emmaandbaby1

Thanks youngnimum :-D would be nice to meet some other mummys :-D x x


----------



## holywoodmum

emmaandbaby1 said:


> Hi ladies :) thanks for the hellos :D hehe anyone know of any good mum and baby groups in the dundonald area? :/ not sure how to find them!! xxxxx




emmaandbaby1 said:


> Thanks youngnimum :-D would be nice to meet some other mummys :-D x x

Have you tried netmums? You have to register to get the listing, but most of the Holywood mums and tots are listed on there, so I'm sure the Dundonald ones would too. In Holywood they are all run out of churches, so even call up the church office of a few places - we have one every day of the week apart from Fri - once you find one, all the mums will be able to tell you when the other ones are :) Also I don't know if Dundonald is a surestart area or not, but if there was a sure start office they probably run some groups from there :)


----------



## sharon0302

30 weeks today! Where has time gone!


----------



## YoungNImum

Scary isn't it Sharon! 

I'll update with bump pic soon :) 

X


----------



## EmyDra

Lady new to my breastfeeding group came in today with her baby boy. He was a couple of weeks old.

She had a private gender scan done as a present and _they got his gender wrong!_ He came home from hospital in a pink babygrow!

I know you hear about this happening but usually it's a friend of a friend, I was so surprised to be talking to someone it actually happened to. And the fact it was a private, paid-for scan. Crazy.


----------



## holywoodmum

this is exactly why I'm quite happy to not find out!


----------



## MajellaG

NuKe said:


> aw that's brill maj, how long does OH have off?

Off til 26th March!! :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

:haha: it's rare but i suppose it has to happen sometimes! I quite like boys in pink, obviously not frilly shit but i wudnt put a wee girl in any of that anyway. It's only a colour! Lola has pink, white, blue, but mostly bright colours! The only colours i wudnt put a baby in wud be like beiges :sick:

How ru feeling maj?


----------



## MajellaG

NuKe said:


> :haha: it's rare but i suppose it has to happen sometimes! I quite like boys in pink, obviously not frilly shit but i wudnt put a wee girl in any of that anyway. It's only a colour! Lola has pink, white, blue, but mostly bright colours! The only colours i wudnt put a baby in wud be like beiges :sick:
> 
> How ru feeling maj?

Im feeling great thanks lindsey, not really sure where im getting the energy but little naps must be working for me!!


----------



## MajellaG

Hi Guys, updated birth story thread with some pics if you want to see.
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...814-baby-ellen-worth-wait-2.html#post16045111


----------



## NuKe

oh good, ur doing it the sensible way! Ppl always told me to sleep when she slept and i did try! But i couldn't get over properly, kept waiting for her to wake up! How is the little lady doing? Are you ff or bf?


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh god emy I'm sure the spent a fortune on the exact gender colour, but be abit werid them having to get used to what they where told to be the opposite. X

Majella she's such a pretty little thing bless her x

Girls iv my anti-D Tomoz an if we don't have to wait all day to get it we where gona nip into town, bit me and OH are complete Belfast virgins we rarely went to Belfast when we where younger, country pumpkins we where lol and OH is from England so he's been in about 5-6 times with me but I was wondering if there was any pram shops in and around the city centre? X


----------



## Wyntir

Only ones I can think of in centre are Mothercare on Castle Place. Or Mamas and Papas in Victoria Square.

Samuel Johnson is on High Street. Can't think of any others offhand.


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks :) gonna save them on my iPhone map then I won't get lost lol how you feeling not long till your boy is here x


----------



## holywoodmum

Majella, can't see your pics at work :(

There is another pram shop called Kids Store in Castle Street - that's where we got ours, near the back of castle court (they were really good and price matched and knocked money off for us...) https://www.kidsstore.co.uk/
It looks a bit odd downstairs - random clothes and some rails of big granny pants and things, but don't be put off, they have a huge pram display upstairs :)


----------



## MajellaG

NuKe said:


> oh good, ur doing it the sensible way! Ppl always told me to sleep when she slept and i did try! But i couldn't get over properly, kept waiting for her to wake up! How is the little lady doing? Are you ff or bf?

Im Breastfeeding, not on demand, I have her on 3 hour feeds & seems to be working ok. Shes happy enough to sleep most of the time between feeds & she took her first bottle of expressed milk last nite & one again this morning from her daddy!! :thumbup:


----------



## EmyDra

We were pretty much on 3 hourly feeds from birth as I was told I HAD to feed him that often at least due to his jaundice, and by a window. It's difficult for me to compare feeding because I was exclusive expressing when he was Ellen's age as he was under sedation in the royal, I wasn't expressing regularly enough though and when he went back to feeding I had no where near enough milk, so had no choice but to feed on demand for weeks to rebuild my supply.
Then I decided routines weren't for us anyway and my pre-planned ones went in the bin! I'm not a routine kinda person really, think I'd go a bit mad with it all.

As long as it seems like she's getting enough I'm sure it'll work out fine, they do advise feeding on demand for the first 3 months to establish to supply and to help the baby work out when they are full/how hungry they are.
If at some point if you do think she's still hungry though you may need to cluster feed/break routine to increase the amount your making, during growth spurts too she'll want to feed more.


----------



## YoungNImum

30+2 
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/1055cd12.jpg


----------



## EmyDra

Woah Courtney you are large!!! One heck of an awesome bump


----------



## Wyntir

YoungNImum said:


> Thanks :) gonna save them on my iPhone map then I won't get lost lol how you feeling not long till your boy is here x

Feeling great thanks :flower: A few cramps back again today, but nothing painful.


Courtney that is fab bumpage you have there!!!!


Yesterday hubby and I went shopping in Belfast. In Asda living we got 2 7x packs of bodysuits for £7.50 each. One pack is cars, the others monsters.

In Primark, hubby found a winter baby hoody on sale, so he bought one so we can save it for next winter, all snuggly and fleecy inside. For £2! 

In H&M hubby couldn't resist buying beetroot a little v neck jumper, on sale for £3, super cute.

But my favourite was in tk maxx, hubby bought an awesome stripey sleepsuit with a skull, and the sweetest little hat. That will be beetroots coming home outfit. I love it. 
This 


I found a gorgeous baby blanket in clearance for £5, and a fab changing bag, with changing mat, dummy holder and wipes case, £18 in clearance.
This is it


So all in all I sucessful shopping trip was had. :happydance:


----------



## MajellaG

EmyDra said:


> We were pretty much on 3 hourly feeds from birth as I was told I HAD to feed him that often at least due to his jaundice, and by a window. It's difficult for me to compare feeding because I was exclusive expressing when he was Ellen's age as he was under sedation in the royal, I wasn't expressing regularly enough though and when he went back to feeding I had no where near enough milk, so had no choice but to feed on demand for weeks to rebuild my supply.
> Then I decided routines weren't for us anyway and my pre-planned ones went in the bin! I'm not a routine kinda person really, think I'd go a bit mad with it all.
> 
> As long as it seems like she's getting enough I'm sure it'll work out fine, they do advise feeding on demand for the first 3 months to establish to supply and to help the baby work out when they are full/how hungry they are.
> If at some point if you do think she's still hungry though you may need to cluster feed/break routine to increase the amount your making, during growth spurts too she'll want to feed more.

Yeah Emy I know wot you mean im not strictly 3 hours, if I think shes hungry she gets a feed, just keep an eye on the time so she doesnt get into the habit of snacking - thankfully my supply seems to be good. She seems satified when I feed her but when I expressed I cud only get 1oz. She took this from the bottle but it didnt seem the satisfy her very long & had to feed her again an hour later from the breast.


----------



## tiggertea

I have some new tommee tippee stage 1 teats if anyone wants/needs them. (2nd time mums re-using bottles maybe?) 

Haven't read back as an on my phone. :hugs:to you all tho!


----------



## holywoodmum

Back from my appt, I'm 15+2, but babies head circumference measured 17 weeks! Tummy circumference 16 weeks... Another big one then! tried to upload pic but not sure if it will work from phone.
 



Attached Files:







427125_10150673257013872_506553871_9298947_1186340827_n.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## YoungNImum

I feel like if someone where to prick me with a pin I'd pop! Past today days top of my bump has been really achy but I'm putting that down to carrying all the weight. 

Wyntir: sounds like use had a productive day! 
No trip to Belfast today as I'm headin to hospital on my own then to asda with mum an wee lady so hopefully will be coming out with a pink an blue outfit for Babba an bottles! Least it's bit more ticked of the list

Holywoodmum great scan pic, altho your avatar 1 always puts a smile on my face when I see it! 

X


----------



## EmyDra

I was hoping to just reuse bottles from last time :blush:...should I get new tetes? Do they not store well? Not that there's a hurry.

Lovely pic Lucy and another big bubba! Brilliant that he/she is growing well and thriving.


----------



## tiggertea

I think "they" say you should get new teats. I chucked used ones out as I got the next stage with Abbie so can't comment on how well they store.
Bought new bottles there to replace some of the scruffier used ones and so that's how I have the spare stage 1 teats (which are very hard to come by to buy without buying bottles).


----------



## EmyDra

*winge* I have all the Avent stuff and the teats on their own are so expensive.


----------



## NuKe

I chucked all bottles and teats the day after Poppy turned 1 so I wouldn't have the temptation to give her a bottle! :haha: even cut the ends off the teats in case i got desperate and went bin-hoaking


----------



## EmyDra

NuKe said:


> I chucked all bottles and teats the day after Poppy turned 1 so I wouldn't have the temptation to give her a bottle! :haha: even cut the ends off the teats in case i got desperate and went *bin-hoaking*

LOL!!!

She lost interest at like 10 months though didn't she? I don't really know when you 'stop' giving babies/children milk. All the health visitors say 'follow-on milks a con blah blah' (mine did anyway) but my baby still gets milk, why can't a non-bf baby continue having their milk? Even just out of a cup?

My friend's daughter does still have her follow-on milk out of a cup because she's worried that her diet doesn't incorroprate all the minerals etc (she has a great diet but my friend worries a lot, thinks she isn't having enough fish etc). They are 2+ and 3+ milks now, it's a bit baffling.


----------



## holywoodmum

u got new teats, they were very worn. avent 4 quid for two teats i think... Not too dear. B still has bottle


----------



## Wyntir

Had possibly my last midwife appointment today! Blood pressure fine, urine fine, baby's heartbeat fine. Measuring 38cms fundal height, only thing is baby is head down but still with back more to side, so they told me to lean over the back of settee or coffee table for about 15 mins to try and get him to move around to front a bit more. On the plus side she could only feel 2/5 of his head so he is well down in pelvis now :)

She had a student midwife with her today, who was wondering if she could be present during birth, I really enjoyed talking to her today so I said yes she could attend. She is also coming out to my house next wednesday to chat, and see how i'm doing. 

I'm so happy I have lovely midwifes, have heard horrible stories from others about their midwifes.


----------



## NuKe

yeah poppy decided she wasn't into milk at about 9/10 months :dohh: i still wouldn't have given her bottles after 12 months though, she was perfectly capable of holding and drinking from a sippy cup so didn't see the need!

wyntir that all sounds perfect! i dont get it when people wont let students present, i couldn't have given 2 shits who was in the room with me tbh, and they have to learn somehow!


----------



## EmyDra

Everyone kept telling me how lucky I was that Lagan Valley wasn't a teaching hospital so I'd have no student MWs...I don't get it either. All the one's I've ever heard of have been lovely.

Sounds like fantastic news there Wyntir :thumbup:. I hope it is your last one and you don't end up seeing them again in a couple of weeks.
The midwife I had for the first 4 hours was just what i needed, the 2nd half I wasn't too keen, bit negative and not veyr encouraging. Then refused to let me have jam on my toast as she was the ONLY person who'd read my notes apparently and saw I had unconfirmed GD ¬¬


----------



## Wyntir

I don't understand why people wouldn't want student midwives either. Like you said, they all have to learn. Plus this particular girl is so lovely i'd be happy to see her friendly face there.


----------



## NuKe

it's just silly imo, i went in and had one mw who stayed til her shift ended about 3 hours later, so just after the drip started to work and i was contracting. Then another mw and a student came in. Id never met any of them before and cudnt have cared less! All were lovely, but caroline the student was just amazing. I really liked her!! She was about my age and i kept getting emotional with the whole situation (not tha pain) and having wee teary moments and she kept welling up as well :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

I have to admit, first time round I refused a student :blush: I wasn't coping well and was horrified at the thought of anyone else seeing me in that state. I felt terrible afterwards though and even asked them to apologise to her. :lol: 
This time I didn't care and had a student there at admission (she was busy elsewhere while i was delivering) then another on her community placement afterwards.


----------



## Eshka

Hello ladies, just having a bit of a catch up there as I got home from hospital last night after having to have premature labour stopped!

Didn't feel right whatsoever on Tuesday and it gradually got worse by evening time - was very sore, very crampy, feeling very spaced out and kept running to the loo (both ways!). OH and I sat down to watch a show, and when i couldn't concentrate on it I knew something was amiss. He went to bed for a bit - I hadn't said anything at this stage - and I sat around wondering.

By 10pm I was having what I thought were quite strong BH, and by 11pm they were coming with mild period pain. We got the girls up, dropped them off at his parents and went down to Craigavon. I felt really silly - fully expected to be sent home with nothing wrong - but nope. By the time I was called in to be seen, I knew I was having real contractions. The registrar came in and said I was in early labour, 1cm dilated, and they'd keep me in to try and stop it with medication and give the baby steroids for his lungs.

The contractions stopped while I was down on the delivery suite, so I was transferred up to the ward for observation and to have the full course of steroids - 4 injections in the arse 12 hours apart, lol. All the while I kept having more cramps, period-type pains, some irregular tightenings and a couple of times what felt like more real contractions, but they tailed off.

Eventually, after they checked me again yesterday, they agreed to let me go home for now as I was still only 1cm dilated and not having any regular contractions, plus they were insanely busy. Basically, I'm in very very sloooooow labour and I highly doubt this wee man is planning to wait until April for his arrival!

He's weighing in and around 5lbs, which is good - they're sticking to my original dates which make me 34 weeks tomorrow and 5lbs is decent for that gestation thank God. Been home from last night, wrecked with a chest infection and was up most of last night coughing and running to the loo both ways again. I've got lots of pressure, niggles etc so watch this space - could go on like this for a long time, or indeed he could end up arriving this weekend. We just don't know. Just hoping that if things start up again and fail to tail off, they have a neo natal bed down there!


----------



## NuKe

what a week eshka! glad they were able to stop it (for now!) doesn't sound like this little one's going to hang on for much longer!


----------



## tiggertea

Eeek! Eventful few days for you Eshka!

Linds, do you not remember Atticus? He looked like he was coming early then stayed in for AAAAAGES! :lol:


----------



## NuKe

yep!! He was still inside eve at my wedding four days before his dd!


----------



## MajellaG

Happy Mothers Day, to all you lovely mammys & mammys to be!!! Hope everyone has a lovely day & gets spoiled rotten!!! :flower:


----------



## Eshka

Happy mummy's day everyone!!

Lol, it's been a bit mad girls, especially with the chicken pox, me having this stupid chest infection etc, but strangely I'm very calm! Checked with the doctor about my eldest having chicken pox and he said as I had it already, both baby and I are completely safe. Better that both my girls take it now before he decides to pop out, really.

I honestly do not know what this baby is doing, and I've given up trying to speculate. The chest infection hit me like a ton of bricks, though it's starting to wear off now thank God. All I've had since I got home Friday are a few random contractions an hour apart, lots of niggly period-type pain, extreme tiredness (keep falling asleep) and an astonishing appetite - I literally can't get filled, so I'm sort of hoping it's partly the steroids and that it'll help baby put on lots of lovely chub :)

No real signs other than that (unless you count constantly having to run to the loo for number twos!), I know myself he could easily surprise us all and stay in there til his due date. On the upside, I'm feeling much better today, have more energy so I'm going to get my hospital bag re-packed and get some other odds and ends sorted for my daughter's trip to Manchester in a few weeks. Once I have all that out of the way I can properly relax. I'd be really happy if the baby could just hang in there til the end of the month (36/37 weeks), at least then he'd have had the full benefit of the steroids and should have porked out some more. If he fancies staying in a bit longer then so be it!


----------



## Wyntir

Eshka, your really having a time of it recently. *hugs*


Mum gave me a card from bump and a present of massive bar of dairy milk and jelly babies. So sweet of her

Hope all the mummys are getting spoilt today!


----------



## Eshka

Ach Wyntir, I'm 100% - takes a lot more than that to bring me down!

Oooh, chocolate and jelly babies. I feel terrible as I haven't had a chance to get my mum a thing yet, but I'll make up for it. Can't complain about myself though, OH has really looked after me since I got home, I feel like I should get him something too for being such an angel, lol.

Can't wait to have my wee girls home this evening for a bit of normality, gonna have to slather poor Nai in calamine lotion. In the meantime though I'm gonna go put on some laundry and get this hospital bag sorted out - so lovely to have some energy and I am not about to waste it!


----------



## holywoodmum

No card or pressies or lie in for me. DH not home this weekend, snd the girls are too wee to to anything off their own bat :( feeling a bit sorry for mysrlf


----------



## MajellaG

Ahhhh! :hugs: to you holywoodmum!


----------



## NuKe

awww lucy. :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

SOrry, just been moping, didn't reply to anyone else... Have been reading all posts. Just been really drained the last two days, getting silently stressed about the move, but can't shake the inertia to actually start doing anything :(


----------



## Wyntir

Holywoodmum :hugs::hugs:

some :flower: for you


----------



## Eshka

Ach Holywoodmum, god love you :hugs: I think you're entitled to feel like that, you're pregnant and moving is a big deal - I did it myself twice in the last year and I know how stressful it can be. Maybe just make a wee start by tackling one small thing at a time - it can make it seem a bit more feasible and helps you feel more productive/motivated. Failing that, can you rope in any help?

Well girls, I have got myself a proper wee scamp cooking in here. Had steady contractions from 4.30pm yesterday afternoon, much stronger and 8ish mins apart by 8pm so we went down to the hospital - and guess what? It all stopped! If the midwife hadn't actually palpated the last one before putting me on the CTG, I'm sure she'd have thought I was going a bit mad, but she did feel it for herself. Even for all the contractions, nothing had changed down below, so I'm now under the impression I must need to wait til I'm in blue agony before going anywhere next time.

Anyone else had one of these slow-stop-start labours? I mean it can start and stop as much as it likes in the next 3 weeks til he's full term, but has anyone experienced it going on that long or am I likely to go sooner? So confused about the whole thing...with Aoife it was so simple, woke up with period pain, had my show and BAM! contractions kicked in and didn't stop til I delivered her.


----------



## tiggertea

I had stops and starts and false alarms for about 4weeks before he arrived. Then when he decided to come he flew out. Lol.


----------



## Eshka

tiggertea said:


> I had stops and starts and false alarms for about 4weeks before he arrived. Then when he decided to come he flew out. Lol.

Yikes...see now, that's exactly what I'm afraid of, because we live a potential hour's drive from the hospital! If the traffic isn't too bad we can reach it in just under 45 mins.

Even today I still have that heavy, periody dragging feeling but no contractions. I can only assume that things are just starting to prepare, really - I know I'm about 50% effaced and 1cm dilated, but the dilation means nothing as this is baby number 3.


----------



## Wyntir

39 weeks girls! Eek:happydance: hoping beetroot arrives soon, I'm done being pregnant now. Although at the same time I'm worried about once he is here, atm its easy to keep him safe. I'm just worried about the responsibility I guess.


----------



## YoungNImum

Ops if been away awhile plenty of catching up to do :)

Wyntir: exciting your baby boy will be here really soon! How you feeling? 

Eshka: sounds like your having a ruff ride I'm sure your shattered? 

Holywoodmum: I half hated an enjoyed moving while pregnant, my mum and dad helped us out alot which helped! But if I could change one thing it would ov been to be moved in before wee lady arrived, just so we could if made it homely iykwim?

Well my anti-d stung!! I can't remember it being so sore last time. And I swear the lady who I seen was there to annoy me with stupid silly questions I think she was trying to patronise me because I'm young!

Hope everyone is well? X


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: to all!


----------



## NuKe

that anti-d stings like a motherfucker eh? takes ages to get it all in there as well. :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

Do you think does it or are they all just sadistic f**kers? 
:hugs: to those of you who needed/need the anti-d!


----------



## YoungNImum

Your right nuke! I didn't look tbh lol but the worst part was when the liquid was bein injected in must be really thick? X


----------



## EmyDra

Anti D sounds disgusting. You guys are troopers! (But it's obviously your own fault for having silly blood ;p) x

:hugs: Lucy...hoping everything will be much better when you've set up home in Germany with your DH x


----------



## NuKe

I made the mistake of looking at the syringe last time, it was nearly full! I asked was it my anti-d as it was just sitting on the table in it's wee wrapper and she said yep, honestly it must have been 5 mls! which doesn't sound a lot but from giving Poppy her mutivits in a dropper thing it's actually quite a lot!!


----------



## Eshka

Eugh, don't think I could handle those shots...I found the steroids sore enough, still got bruises all over my bum lol. Fair play!

Wyntir, how you feeling? Any signs yet? Now that I think of it you probably want to headbutt everyone who asks you that...sorry!

Lucy hope you're feeling a bit more positive too chick.

Hello hello to everyone else, how are we doing? Looks like my youngest's trip to Manchester is now on a rain check as she was exposed to chicken pox - they don't want to risk her coming over. 

All quiet on the bump front here other than a load of pressure, just crossing everything for a good night's sleep tonight...I am pooped, good and proper.


----------



## holywoodmum

Ooh wyntir, not too long now (well hopefully not 3 weeks anyway!)
eshka, when was she due to go to manchester? chicken pox should be over and done with in 15 days from exposure i thought?
feeling a bit better today, still haven't done anything practical regarding moving, but somewhat less exhausted! still going for an early night tonight though
getting a wee pedicure tomorrow that i bought on grabone :)


----------



## Wyntir

Eshka and holywoodmum i'm feeling ok, lots of pressure and quite a lot of light cramping. But no other signs. Skin on bump is driving me crazy, its quite red and itchy on lower part, I'm determinded not to scratch it, so i've been either constantly appling oils or moisturiser, or sitting with a cold wet flannel over it which is lovely.


Quite funny cos earlier my cousin texted asking if everything was ok cos i hadn't been on facebook much today, guess this is the start of the asking lol

Tomorrow afternoon midwife and student midwife is calling out to the house to see how i'm doing.


----------



## Eshka

Manchester was due to happen on April 4th, and I just rang to confirm that the clinic time was 2pm and happened to mention the chicken pox. Aoife hasn't actually developed it yet, it's her sister who has it - and because she's been exposed they say they just can't take the risk of Aoife coming over. She could end up taking it today, or next week, or the week she'd be due to fly...we can't guarantee a thing, so they want to wait now.

Wyntir, sometimes I think the asking is one of the worst bits lol. I'm getting it from all angles right now thanks to last week's episode. Hope all goes well with the midwife, and pressure is always a positive!

I'm on here at stupid o'clock again as I can't sleep with these period-pain niggles, they're awful. Coughing has kept me up too but been having lots of pressure myself today, then the periody pain started around 11pm so went to bed to try and distract myself from it. Fecking things are even worse now and I'm long past the point of sleep, so it's the sofa, a big duvet and laptop for me til it's time to get Aoife to school!


----------



## YoungNImum

She had the anti-d sat on the table infront of me :S I just didn't look when she was injecting and when she asked which arm I'd Luke it in I told her she could pick lol

Which part of Manchester was she going to? OH is originally from Manchester, iv been a handful of times x

Iv another growth scan on Monday :) OH was saying I should start packing the hospital bag, my mum and him had to pack it for me last time, mum went abit OTT with stuff tho lol I ordered the hellokitty holdall from Avon to take the hospital stuff, then was thinking if it's not overly big I might use it as a baby bag, got some lovely sleepsuits for Babba the other day keep looking at them!! 

X


----------



## Eshka

YoungNImum, she's going to the Royal Manchester Children's Hospital. They've got specialists there who know all about her condition you see :)

Period pains still haven't eased up, though I must admit they haven't become any worse. Just makes me glad I have my hospital things packed and in the boot of the car already!


----------



## NuKe

i haven't even thought about my hospital bag yet! :shock: i had everything ready to go by 30 weeks with poppy. Really shud get on top of that, though hopefully i wont need it!


----------



## Wyntir

Student midwife called to house today, final checks lol. Beetroot is basically ready to come now.


----------



## holywoodmum

Exciting times Wyntir!
Eshka, have they rescheduled you then?
Lindsay, I think I packed my hospital bag much later second time, I was expecting another late one!


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah dose she have to go onto a waiting list or can they sort another appointment ASAP? @Eshka 

I can't wait till my bag arrives everything can be washed and ready waiting :) I'm really excited!!! 

X


----------



## YoungNImum

Wyntir!!!!! Maybe he will arrive before your EDD! :D x


----------



## Eshka

Just playing it by ear girls to see what her consultant says - she won't need to go on any waiting lists or anything, thank God. It's just for a pre-operative clinic for more assessment, then after that (based on the results) he'll decide exactly what surgery he's proceeding with, and can slot her in.

Wyntir that sounds exciting, I really hope things happen quickly for you!

I've had some more very TMI signs today, so getting the distinct feeling that this wee man is going to try and arrive before 37 weeks whether I like it or not.


----------



## holywoodmum

every day he hangs on is good though - stay put wee man, just for another 12 days!


----------



## Wyntir

Eshka i'm willing your wee man to hold on another few days yet. But with mine i'm happy for him to arrive anything now


----------



## NuKe

eshka, cross those legs girl! Keep him in!

Wyntir, get beetroot out woman, we all want another wee angelface to coo at!


----------



## Wyntir

I'm doing my best to persuade him Nuke lol


----------



## NuKe

:thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

Just seen Megananna had her baby boy on sT Patrick's day
Dominic 6lb 12oz 

Tigger your Ethan was a whopper compared to all the tiny babies born! 

X


----------



## Wyntir

So its me left now for this month:wohoo:?


----------



## holywoodmum

Just looking at the front page list - we've lost the girl-boy pattern, but hey ho. 
September looks like such a long way off seeing all the other mummies who will deliver first!


----------



## YoungNImum

Yes wyntir :D only 5 more days has it sunk in yet? X

Aw hwm I felt like 2012 would never cone but once I had my 20wk scan the weeks have been flying in. To fast it's scary how soon may will be here :s 

X


----------



## tiggertea

My wee monster wasn't so wee! :haha:

Time is flying by though, probably not for you lot who are still pregnant, but I def think the last month has flown by quicker than the previous one!


----------



## NuKe

it's starting to draaaaag for me :nope:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs:


----------



## MajellaG

Totally agree march has been a blur for me. But :hugs: to my cousin she had a baby boy yesterday & now has 2 under 1!!! When we have a tough sleepless nite I'll just be grateful I have only 1!!!


----------



## NuKe

holy cow, 2 under 1?! :shock:

Brave lady!!

Still doesn't beat my mum's friend though, 4 under 2!!!!!!! 2 sets of twins (both identical sets, so it's even more crazy- identical twins aren't genetic, it's the luck of the draw!!) i often think having twins wud be amazing then i look at poppy running around like a bat out of hell and think.... Nahhhhh....


----------



## Eshka

Wyntir, I willed all my niggles and twinges to go to you last night, lol - I've woken up with nothing happening, so I'm hoping it's worked!

Have to say girls, I thought March was going to drag insanely but it really hasn't - we're almost into the last week. I did find that from 29-32 weeks went slower for me but the pace seems to have picked up again.

I'm gonna have to update my ticker today to match my dates. I'm actually 35 weeks on Sunday, sticking with the original ones now as all my recent scans measure perfectly for that. 35 weeks...feels like a bit of a milestone! I've got my last consultant appointment this Monday, and no more MW appts til April 12th (seems bloody odd to me but there we go).

Bump Almighty is still very much intact, had another night of random tightenings/pains last night and I also thought my waters might have gone, but I was wrong. So glad I didn't rush down to Craigavon *again* lol!

Anyone got nice plans for the weekend? I have none - just lots of getting excited cos April is only around the corner, yikes!


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh god I thought 2 under 2 would be hard work! Hopefully she gets them into a routine soon or shell be a walking zombie 

How's all the babies doing that have been born?

I'm a identical twin :) I would lOve to have twins, would be lovely seeing them grow together just like me an my twin I always have a best friend. 

No plans for the weekend here, a baptism on Sunday and then scan on Monday :)

X


----------



## tiggertea

No exciting weekend plans here. I have a mountain of ironing to get through though so will probably tackle that! :cry:


----------



## Wyntir

Eshka, I had cramps throughtout the night, and this morning I woke up with achy muscles, feel like I've done a tough workout in my sleep lol. But unfortuately nothing else. 

Nothing really planned this weekend, gonna make some sausage rolls for freezer and try out some sausage and cheese turnovers. Want to get some meals cooked and in freezer for us after baby is here. 

And now since beetroot has fully dropped I have aquired stretch marks, Oh joy! They have become quite stingy and itchy.


----------



## NuKe

u shud try cocoa butter eshka, i dont believe anything stops u getting them, but it helps with the itchy stingy stage! Plus it makes ur tummy lovely and soft and smell like white chocolate! 

Took poppy to swim club today... didn't happen. She's too independent! Doesn't even want to be touched when u take her swimming, never mind doing activities! She just likes swimming about by herself with her water wings on. :dohh: 

Just got her down for a nap, so im lying on my bed watching blood diamond while barry washes the car. Hopefully madam wakes up not too late as it's turning out to be a lovely day, perfect for feeding ducks! :D

Also contemplating buying poppy's mattress for her single bed this weekend, she really needs out of that cot, she's the fill of it now! Had a rough night with her, kept waking up so in the end i brought her into bed with me as barry was on the sofa anyway (my snoring :blush:) and she slept til 8!! Usually up between 6.30 and 7!


----------



## MajellaG

Were not doing anything this weekend. Dannys mum tried to invite herself up but he put her off. This is our last weekend before Danny goes back to work so we just want some time to ourselves so hope we have no visitors!!


----------



## NuKe

i think you're totally right maj! i wouldn't have anyone round either! how are you feeling about danny going back to work?


----------



## YoungNImum

My hospital bag came! I love it, I'm defo considering using it as a baby bag once baby has arrived, also my next rimless came today aswell,
MajelLa that's understandable. 
X


----------



## YoungNImum

Stupid phOne! Rompers not rimless???? Lol


----------



## Wyntir

lots of tightenings happening this evening.


----------



## MajellaG

Don't want him to go back I'll miss him so much :cry:, but I think he mite only be working mon, tues, wed then off the rest of the week so that's good! :thumbup:


----------



## EmyDra

Ooo Blood Diamond Linds, I seem to remember that being pretty emotional.

Back in Northern Ireland :D, very pleased to be home although the sun and 18 degree weather I left behind will be missed! Little man also very pleased to be snoozing in his own bed. My Grandma was very ill when we left, think it's pheuomonia, she's at x-rays and all. She's my youngest grandparent with generally the best health so it's weird seeing her unwell since she's usually so chirpy. Hopefully they'll get her bac to her crazy self in no time.

So pleased to see my OH. Think all onlookers were grossed out lol. They Silas basically threw himself out of the sling to get cuddles with Kevin and wouldn't let go :cloud9:, FOB has given his blessing for us to call K 'Daddy' now too :)


----------



## NuKe

seriously emma? How do YOU feel about that?

I gotta say maj, i was fucking TERRIFIED the day before barry went back to work, i think i cried the whole day!! It's gonna be the same this time i reckon :haha:


----------



## Eshka

Morning everyone! Beautiful, gorgeous weather here in my neck of the woods, popped out to the shop earlier and it's put me in the best mood :)

Wyntir, I wonder if anything's happening with you? Sausage and cheese turnovers sound gorgeous, I'm a sucker for anything like that hahaha.

Majella I hope you're alright about your OH going back to work, it's one of those things that has to happen eventually. Do you have anyone else that can help out in the meantime if you need a wee hand?

I can't remember what anyone else said now...doh.


----------



## tiggertea

I must be the only person in the world who was glad to have hubby back to work and out from under my feet! :blush:


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm kinda freaked out that we now move to Germany in less than 3 weeks, so yeah I guess time is going faster than I realised!
Eshka, glad bump is staying bump not baby for a while longer!
Emy, welcome home! That's quite exciting to have K as daddy I guess!
I hated when DH went back to work...

Took the girls to get DH from airport last night, and we actually went in to the terminal instead of doing a drive by pick up - had to wait ages as he had a checked bag this time (full of cheap German booze), so the girls were hyper, but he was so pleased to see us all there it was definitely worth it :)
We're ahaving a leaving party tonight, so busy preparing lots of cocktails while the girls tear the house apart around us... Bridget just appeared with about 12 (clean!) nappies - hmmm


----------



## Eshka

tiggertea said:


> I must be the only person in the world who was glad to have hubby back to work and out from under my feet! :blush:

Actually, my OH has just gone back today after all the preterm labour drama. He was supposed to be back Weds night but his boss let him have it off. I'm pretty glad, lol - I like getting the house to myself for a bit and the longer he's off work, the more likely he is to fall out of routine/become apathetic so I'm all for the OHs going back!


----------



## EmyDra

How do I feel about what exactly? The general idea or the fact that FOB said it was alright? He's pretty reasonable and thought it was quite nice that I asked him first.

Beautiful day in NI :)! Glad your DH is back Lucy, I'm sure that'll bring a very welcome break! Will you next being going back with him to move together or does he have to go back first?

How is it going Wyntir? Changes in the tightenings?


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> How do I feel about what exactly? The general idea or the fact that FOB said it was alright? He's pretty reasonable and thought it was quite nice that I asked him first.
> 
> Beautiful day in NI :)! Glad your DH is back Lucy, I'm sure that'll bring a very welcome break! Will you next being going back with him to move together or does he have to go back first?
> 
> How is it going Wyntir? Changes in the tightenings?

oh right I thought he just came out with it, I didn't realise you had actually asked him! In that case, it's great! :thumbup: What will Silas call FOB?


----------



## MajellaG

Eshka said:


> Majella I hope you're alright about your OH going back to work, it's one of those things that has to happen eventually. Do you have anyone else that can help out in the meantime if you need a wee hand?

Yeah I have my mum next door, but I can't boss her around as good as I can Danny! Lol
Went shopping today with mum & she ordered an outfit for the christening that we can pick up on Tuesday so that will be a run out on Tuesday again so I just need to find something to do on mon & wed. Wish I cud drive again I cud go & see my cousin & her new baby. I asked the midwife when I cud drive again & she said six weeks but I have to check with my insurance company to make sure I'm covered to drive after surgery. :shrug:
Going to check with them on Monday.


----------



## Wyntir

Nothing today, been out walking, shopping, out in car loads over bumpy country roads, and nothing as of so far. 

Beetroot has been quieter today also.


----------



## Eshka

You won't know yourself once you're properly out and about again, Majella. I have to say that for me, my recovery from Nai's (first-born) c-section was well under way by the time she was 4 weeks and I felt more or less able to do everything as normal. Everyone is different though - you'll get there before you know it :) Just take all the time you feel you need, and make sure you look after that scar.

Wyntir, baby being quiet could mean you're edging even closer. It's the calm before the storm, so to speak, lol. I really do hope things start for you this weekend, especially with all the effort you've put in today!

It's really just hit me that in all likelihood, I'll be home with my baby boy within a few weeks unless he decides to take after his daddy and arrive late. Going past 38 weeks would be a new experience for me, and I can't help wondering if that's what's going to happen this time. I know it's unlikely given the premature labour and all the signs (still having LOTS of tightenings, especially today) but I'm so tired of everyone banging on about him coming early, I'm half willing/daring him to stay put til my due date!


----------



## EmyDra

NuKe said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> How do I feel about what exactly? The general idea or the fact that FOB said it was alright? He's pretty reasonable and thought it was quite nice that I asked him first.
> 
> Beautiful day in NI :)! Glad your DH is back Lucy, I'm sure that'll bring a very welcome break! Will you next being going back with him to move together or does he have to go back first?
> 
> How is it going Wyntir? Changes in the tightenings?
> 
> oh right I thought he just came out with it, I didn't realise you had actually asked him! In that case, it's great! :thumbup: What will Silas call FOB?Click to expand...

Matthew I suppose, yeah if he'd have come out with that I'd have been like :shock:, thought he was totally uninvolving himself! It is weird though, I can't get used to it so it maybe best just to let it happen when it happens rather than forcing it. With another baba I'd say it would become more natrual, think we both feel a bit guilty about it ikywim? It's a big thing.

Wyntir you remind me of the week before my induction, I would get these rock-hard tightenings all evening then nothing all day and walk about etc. When I went in the trace recorded my tightenings and they seemed to think they should've been hurting more, like actual contractions. Nope!

Majella is this Ellen's Christening? :D


----------



## NuKe

it is a big thing! that is so awesome that he is on board, and really when it comes down to it it doesn't matter who Silas calls daddy or matthew or kevin, he's got 2 great men in his life who adore him :hugs: and you're right, it's going to happen naturally anyway!


----------



## MajellaG

Eshka said:


> You won't know yourself once you're properly out and about again, Majella. I have to say that for me, my recovery from Nai's (first-born) c-section was well under way by the time she was 4 weeks and I felt more or less able to do everything as normal. Everyone is different though - you'll get there before you know it :) Just take all the time you feel you need, and make sure you look after that scar.

Ellen is three weeks today & I do feel like I cud drive again, however sods law that something would happen & then you either find out your not insured or worst still, your bloody wound opens or something gross like that!!! :sick:



> Majella is this Ellen's Christening? :D

No Emma we have nothing booked yet as my fucking stupid sister has not been to see Ellen yet & I have to give her first refusal to be her godmother. I don't really want to do it over the fone but if she doesn't come over today I'm going to have to cos I don't want to leave it much longer. I did want her christened before Easter but looks like that's not going to happen now. :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Wyntir

Hope you girls are right.

Last night I had backache and thought for a min this could be it, but no it vanished quite quickly and ever since I have had nothing. I'm so fed up with people asking me and texting/ringing to ask if any change. Do they not think we would let them know? :dohh:](*,)

With all this lovely weather, we are having a bbq later at mum's house. Looking forward to all the yummy food :thumbup:

Enjoy the weather girls


----------



## MajellaG

Wyntir said:


> Hope you girls are right.
> 
> Last night I had backache and thought for a min this could be it, but no it vanished quite quickly and ever since I have had nothing. I'm so fed up with people asking me and texting/ringing to ask if any change. Do they not think we would let them know? :dohh:](*,)
> 
> With all this lovely weather, we are having a bbq later at mum's house. Looking forward to all the yummy food :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy the weather girls

Wyntir, your doing all the right things. As my labour kept stopping & starting, all the midwives said to keep upright & mobile to keep things progressing!! I know wot you mean about the ringing/texting thing it's so fucking annoying. I was determined that I wasn't having a leap year baby but people kept saying oh you mite go early & I was like I don't want to go early I want to wait til at least march.
Even now there's a girl I work with & she texts every f-ing day to see how the baby's doing & how did it sleep. I don't even reply to her texts anymore & she still texts everyday!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Eshka

Majella, that'd do my tits in too, I'd probably block her bloody number lol! 

Hope you enjoy the barbeque Wyntir, definitely best to keep busy and keep your mind off it all.

I'm starting to feel bored senseless myself - 35 weeks today, and I know we're officially into April by the end of next week but it occurred to me I could still be pregnant by then!

Need to think of things to do at the weekend besides sitting on my arse with the laptop. The kids are always away at their dads, so I've got plenty of freedom, just no idea what to do with it!

Gonna have a late lunch now and then get stuck into some housework.


----------



## holywoodmum

Emy, he's away again... and on his birthday! He'll be back in a fortnight, and that'll be it, home for best part of a week to pack up, and we'll be going with him :happydance:
Had our leaving party last night - great fun, but I'm wrecked today and I wasn't even drinking. We did cocktails, but made them in advance and bottled them up in drink sized bottles - was very cool - 8 different cocktails to choose from, worked really well!
Majella, your GP can sign you off as OK to drive I think, but check with your insurance company - my friend had to jump up and down without any pain to simulate braking for an emergency stop!
We've spent the whole day outside today nearly, and I'm shattered from it - so lovely outside though, it's been bliss!


----------



## emmaandbaby1

Hi Ladies! So i've been slacking on BnB again :( sorry!! I've been trying to get prepared! I'm busy trying to sell my car which is failing miserably at the moment and i have no idea why! I have finally got my nursery all done though so now its just the upstairs room to finish :) 

How are we all feeling? I have 2 weeks left now! xx


----------



## holywoodmum

emma, where are you trying to sell it? I advertised ours in nicarfinder, ulstertrader, utvdrive and gumtree. The only one I had to pay for was nicarfinder, the others were free - and more effective I think! Was sold in less than two weeks. Are you getting people to look at it, but not wanting to buy? Or just no-one getting in touch?


----------



## Wyntir

Been having a few somethings tonight, I don't wanna call them pains cos they aren't really that painful, more like a lot of pressure and really uncomfortable. Plus low back pain at the same time.

But then I'm wondering, is it the start of contractions or trapped wind? Because I feel quite gassy at the same time:blush:

They are lasting anything between 15 - 30 or so seconds, and maybe about every 20 or so mins.


----------



## emmaandbaby1

Holywoodmum - haven't tried ulstertrader! Got it on gumtree, nicarfinder, utv drive and usedcarsni but only had one person get in touch! :( 

Wyntir - as a first time mum i have no idea but i am hoping for you :D hehe xxx


----------



## tiggertea

If they get closer/last longer def think about getting checked x


----------



## EmyDra

Woah Majella, I hope your sister comes round soon :s! And that your crazy work person stops texting. My Mum used to get it at work because we worked in the same place so people constantly asked about me and there was just nothing new ya'know? Guessing this lady doesn't have kids but wants them lots.

Lucy - Brilliant that the going backwards and forwards is coming to an end. Will be easy enough to countdown to the big move and being together as a family soon :thumbup:. Do you know how long you intend to be out there or is it sort of take it as it comes?

Come on Wyntir! :happydance:


----------



## sharon0302

Haven't been on for ages! Time is flying. Well a trouble free pregnancy came back to bite me- waiting for liver function blood test results as got really itchy rash, but I think it might be PUPPP. Its on both thighs and a little on calves and it is driving me nuts!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## holywoodmum

Wyntir said:


> Been having a few somethings tonight, I don't wanna call them pains cos they aren't really that painful, more like a lot of pressure and really uncomfortable. Plus low back pain at the same time.
> 
> But then I'm wondering, is it the start of contractions or trapped wind? Because I feel quite gassy at the same time:blush:
> 
> They are lasting anything between 15 - 30 or so seconds, and maybe about every 20 or so mins.

Sounds good!



emmaandbaby1 said:


> Holywoodmum - haven't tried ulstertrader! Got it on gumtree, nicarfinder, utv drive and usedcarsni but only had one person get in touch! :(

Well, ulstertrader is free, so worth a shot. Have you got good pics and everything? Seems odd that only one person would get in touch :(



EmyDra said:


> Lucy - Brilliant that the going backwards and forwards is coming to an end. Will be easy enough to countdown to the big move and being together as a family soon :thumbup:. Do you know how long you intend to be out there or is it sort of take it as it comes?

It's a permanent job, so in theory we're there forever, or until DH gets itchy feet again... I have a 3 and a bit year career break from school which can be extended to 5 years, but it's more a comfort/security thing rather than being likely I'll come back to it...

Can't believe I'm 17 weeks today ;) Also can't believe how lush the weather is! I'm doing a quick bit of housing research for when we move, waiting (hoping?) for B to fall asleep, then I'm outside to soak up some sun :)


----------



## emmaandbaby1

Holywoodmum - yea i have really nice pics taken in the sun and all! :( its so annoying! I've put it on ulstertrader now! Fingers crossed! Cant afford to run 2 cars with a baby lol 

I think my baby has engaged now... i get a crazy amount of pressure, painful to sit sometimes and everything feels so heavy and its hard to walk far! :D Come on baby! 

xxx


----------



## Eshka

Oooh Wyntir, is it possible you're either in labour or sitting up with baby right now? Exciting stuff...hope all is well.

Sharon, I'm new, but I hope your results come back with positive news - and if not, that it's something easily dealt with.

Hello to everyone else, more gorgeous weather!

My consultant's appt went VERY well - baby is now well over 5 and a half pounds and ready to go. She said if I go into labour again, they wouldn't be too concerned as everything looks just perfect...and it's a good job, because this morning I had a hellish dose of the runs AND lost my plug all in one piece, so things are definitely moving along. I actually thought I'd been losing it in bits, but was very wrong - it was just extreme increased discharge, lol.

I was quite shocked to see it, but it explains all the pain I had last night - horrendous contraction-like pains all in my back. It tailed off, but came back a few times while I was asleep and was painful enough to wake me.

Having tons of increased pressure today, lots more aches/pains and just feeling that things definitely aren't far away...either that, or nature has decided to be very cruel to me for the final weeks of my pregnancy, lol.


----------



## tiggertea

Who's your consultant Eshka? 
:hugs: for discomfort


----------



## Eshka

Dr Morsy from Craigavon/does his clinic at South Tyrone, but I saw a different one today, the same Indian lady who assessed me when they admitted me a couple of weeks back. Can't remember her name, and even if I could I couldn't spell it for the life of me, lol!


----------



## MajellaG

EmyDra said:


> Woah Majella, I hope your sister comes round soon :s! And that your crazy work person stops texting. My Mum used to get it at work because we worked in the same place so people constantly asked about me and there was just nothing new ya'know? Guessing this lady doesn't have kids but wants them lots

Sister finally came up yesterday but wouldn't hold baby at she said she had the cold. :shrug: However she did say she'd be the godmother so at least I can get the christening organised now.
Yeah the girl is like 30 (mentally still a teenager tho & not a very mature one) totally nuts about kids but never has had a boyfriend in her life so chances of her having any kids is doubtful. However she's a bit vindictive & as my sister also works in the same place I do she'd get a kick out of knowing more about the baby & how she's doing than my sister did & she'd make it known too. My sister & I aren't getting on well at the minute but blood still thicker than water iykwim!!

Well I was worried about how I'd get my day put in today (dannys first day back at work) but my lovely friend Julie from work came to visit me, she's not long gone & Danny will be home soon - I have to admit I can be jammy sometimes!!! :winkwink:


----------



## holywoodmum

Eshka said:


> Oooh Wyntir, is it possible you're either in labour or sitting up with baby right now? Exciting stuff...hope all is well.
> 
> Sharon, I'm new, but I hope your results come back with positive news - and if not, that it's something easily dealt with.
> 
> Hello to everyone else, more gorgeous weather!
> 
> My consultant's appt went VERY well - baby is now well over 5 and a half pounds and ready to go. She said if I go into labour again, they wouldn't be too concerned as everything looks just perfect...and it's a good job, because this morning I had a hellish dose of the runs AND lost my plug all in one piece, so things are definitely moving along. I actually thought I'd been losing it in bits, but was very wrong - it was just extreme increased discharge, lol.
> 
> I was quite shocked to see it, but it explains all the pain I had last night - horrendous contraction-like pains all in my back. It tailed off, but came back a few times while I was asleep and was painful enough to wake me.
> 
> Having tons of increased pressure today, lots more aches/pains and just feeling that things definitely aren't far away...either that, or nature has decided to be very cruel to me for the final weeks of my pregnancy, lol.

How cool, you've got the OK to go in to labour!



sharon0302 said:


> Haven't been on for ages! Time is flying. Well a trouble free pregnancy came back to bite me- waiting for liver function blood test results as got really itchy rash, but I think it might be PUPPP. Its on both thighs and a little on calves and it is driving me nuts!!!!!:wacko:

:( will you have to wait long for results?


----------



## Eshka

Well, I'd still prefer for him to hang on in there til 37 weeks...but I'm just preparing myself for the possibility that he won't and happy that the consultant was reassuring.


----------



## tiggertea

Lady today sounds like Dr Sudhu. If it was she's lovely.


----------



## Eshka

tiggertea said:


> Lady today sounds like Dr Sudhu. If it was she's lovely.

May have been - hair to chin length, very efficient and to the point? I liked her mostly because her hands were warm, lol, I hate cold hands on my bump at these appointments!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: Warm hands are always a bonus!


----------



## NuKe

Eshka, I've also been getting that extreme discharge, keep thinking it's bits of my plug too, big blobby pieces of mucus :sick:

Glad your day went well maj, I was thinking about you today!

I must say... I am soooooooo proud of myself. As today was a scorcher, I had to take poppy out and I couldn't bare going to that fecking park AGAIN so I decided to try and get the bus to antrim. I haven't used public transport in 2 years as I tend to get panic attacks etc but I did it! :D

We went for a celebratory Frappuccino.


----------



## tiggertea

Well done hun! :hugs:


----------



## Eshka

Well done Nuke, that's awesome! Can appreciate what a big deal that is, you should feel very proud :)

The discharge (even hate the word) is massive pain, but what I had this morning was definite, 100% plug. Bloody disgusting all the same, but that's what we get for being knicker watchers!

You know your life has hit a new low when you wake up wondering what you'll find after First Wipe...


----------



## NuKe

I think since our mc's I can't not look when I wipe. I was obsessive about it in first tri. I'm still really funny when I have to do a poo... THE FOLLOWING IS VERY TMI... when I had the second mc, it happened on the toilet and I basically clenched all my muscles as tight as I could because when I relaxed them all the tissue and clots etc would come pouring out, it was horrendous. And when I did even a little push it would just come out and felt like I had diarrea from my vagina, same sensation. I'll never forget it. Anyway. Sorry, that was gross.


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: I can't imagine how awful that must have been hun. :(


----------



## NuKe

I've been through a lot in my life, but that was the worst night of my life. I was on the loo and barry was kneeling in front of me cuddling me, and we were both just hysterically crying, while this all just came out of me. Never ever will I forget that night.


----------



## Eshka

:hugs: Nuke.

That is truly awful. I've only ever experienced one - right before I fell pregnant with this baby - and I was only 5 weeks, but it's devastating. We'd just got home from a weekend away, I was still excited about having had a BFP on the Thursday and couldn't resist nipping upstairs to do another test I had left over (obsessive...). Got the test all ready, big smile on my face, sat on the loo...and got an extremely nasty shock. Spent the rest of that day and following one in absolute floods. You never forget.

Look at us now, though eh? :) Let's have happy Tues morning thoughts!

Well I'm losing more and more plug...when does this thing END? My stomach is so queasy right now, there was so much of it this morning I struggled a wee bit when I saw it. Can't believe I thought I'd been losing it already - there's a definite difference between discharge and plug/show, kinda unmissable :wacko:


----------



## sharon0302

sharon0302 said:


> Haven't been on for ages! Time is flying. Well a trouble free pregnancy came back to bite me- waiting for liver function blood test results as got really itchy rash, but I think it might be PUPPP. Its on both thighs and a little on calves and it is driving me nuts!!!!!:wacko:

:( will you have to wait long for results?[/QUOTE]


Today or tomorrow! But rash is now on my lower back :(


----------



## EmyDra

:hugs: :( No one should have to experience MC. Just so so awful, I hope it's something I never have to go through, I think I'd be pretty broken :nope:

But that's fab news about the public transport Linds! :D Well done!


----------



## Eshka

Sharon, fingers crossed you get those results sooner rather than later. Is the rash very uncomfortable? I'm sure it's the last thing you need to be worrying about right now :hugs:

Totally agree EmyDra, I've heard of some genuinely heartbreaking stories, some women are incredibly strong to come through such a difficult thing. Remarkable really. I feel very, very lucky that this pregnancy has gone so well despite a few hiccups - thank my stars every day.

Looks like another stunningly gorgeous day outside; we had the kids play out all day yesterday afternoon (OH got his guitar out too, he's only learning but he's not half bad and it made for a pretty cool atmosphere sitting out in the sun!) and I sent them into school in their wee summer uniforms today. They looked so cute, lol, they're wee blue gingham dresses, so much better than the cumbersome shirt/tie/jumper combination they're usually in. I just hope this stint of nice weather isn't the height of our summer, I'm looking forward to getting out for some nice walks with LO in his pram and having some bbqs.

Wyntir...any update from you?

I've been very considerate today and let OH lay on in bed for some extra sleep - but I think I'll be getting him up soon, mwahahaha. Just realised I made us sound very Waltons-like with OH and the guitar thing...nothing could be further from the truth, lmao!


----------



## NuKe

i dont think it matters whether you're 5 or 12 weeks eshka, it's still as devastating. :hugs:

my mil is coming over today, i really cannot be arsed, i want to go out!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Hope your all well? 

Wyntir: our we still waiting on your baby boy to arrive?

Quick update from scan yesterday, got there at 3:15 which was my appointment time and didn't get out till 5:20! Luckily my mum had Eva or I think we would of had to rebook the appointment there was no seats it was that busy.
Scan went well altho baby's changed position again and his/her head is measuring abit small compared to tummy etc, the estimated weight it 4lb 2oz, But by the growth chart it's still below the middle line, we asked to no gender but another no. Back in another 3 wks for another scan, didn't get any scan pics to share x


----------



## EmyDra

That's very disappointing Courtney :nope:, a lot of faff espeically in this heat. They could have at least told you gender or given you scan pics to make it worth the wait. Hoping LOgrows into a more pleasing proportion for them, but I'm sure he/she will be fine. To think Eva was only born 1lbs10oz bigger than her brother/sister is now! Pretty mad.

Eshka, love the idea of guitars in the sun. Reminds me of sportsday, we had to go even if we didn't do sports so we used to sit around playing guitars and eating cake pretending to watch. :thumbup:...can't believe that was 7 years ago.

CD40 ¬¬ I'm unimpressed.


----------



## tiggertea

"Can't believe that was 7 years ago".... you make me feel so old! I was engaged 7 years ago. :lol:


----------



## sharon0302

I had been married for 3 years and had a 2 year old :haha:

Got results and liver function is normal, which is a relief but rash is just driving me potty!!

Going to ring doc in morning to see if there is anything they can suggest, it looks horrible and the itch and burn is unbelievable!


----------



## EmyDra

Whoopsie! Hehehe!

I'll have been in NI 9 years in August. Getting close to how long I lived in England for I guess...


----------



## holywoodmum

Lindsay, sounds like you deserved your frappucino :)
Sharon, can you even use aqueous calamine or something? Glad liver funciton normal, but it would have been good if they could have suggested something you could do to ease the rash!
Courtney, what a long wait! What hospital are you at?
Emma, 7 years ago I was planning our wedding! (no notion of kids at that stage though...) at the school I work in now you only get to go to sports day if you are competing, so they all enter one event if they can to get out for the afternoon! CD40 sucks :(

Didn't get to enjoy the sun today as I was at work, but did walk the girls home from childminders - the hill home is starting to kill me already pushing the buggy :( Half day tomorrow though, so hope I can catch a few rays before the weather turns again!
I'm surrounded by squalor in the kitchen, just rewarding myself with BnB after emptying the dishwasher. Now I need to load it again, and make packed lunches for tomorrow. After that I have to clear all my personal files off my school laptop so I can return it on Friday - 1.5 days left at work for the foreseeable future! :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

7 years ago... I was probably very drunk and in some randomers bed :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

NuKe said:


> 7 years ago... I was probably very drunk and in some randomers bed :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## NuKe

the sad thing is... im not even joking :rofl:


----------



## YoungNImum

That's very true emy, but will be interesting to see if he/she will weigh more than Eva at the next scan. Me an OH arnt giants I think I may only carry small babies with only being 5ft. 

Hwm: I'm at the ulster but the nurse called me to get bp taking and said there was a delay because only 2 consultants where on and they where being interrupted by students inbetween people's scans to ask questions. Such a bloody long wait tho and I felt like I was being cooked alive with the heat! 
X


----------



## izzy29

I was at the ulster yest afternoon too and it was a nightmare. Was 1hr 15 mins before I was seen, didn't help that I arrived 30 mins early too in case the car park was crazy as usual. I was just thinking how lovely it was outside and I was missing it. Youngmumni, did u see the Indian doc or the girl? I am prob too earl to find out the gender so didn't think of asking but wonder if he would have checked had I been further on. I am going to ask at my 20 week scan and any others in the hope one will cave!


----------



## NuKe

would you ever consider a private gender scan izzy if they refuse to tell u @ the ulster? we would HAVE to know the gender, but dont think we could justify (or afford!!) a private scan!


----------



## NuKe

Wyntir's had her baby!


----------



## YoungNImum

I just seen nuke, I'm so pleased for her glad he's here

Izzy what time where you there till/from? I maybe seen you? I seen the lady 3rd room on the left, my friend was seen by the indian doctor that day aswell he was going to tell her the gender but baby's legs where tightly shut, she's 16wk x


----------



## YoungNImum

Today for me and Eva was spent at the beach it was great! She wasn't sure about the sand under her feet at first, but once she tasted it she wasn't bothered haha x


----------



## Wyntir

Just a quick update from me. Baby Jax Raylan was born monday morning at 5:14am after a short labour, weighing 8lb 7oz. We are all doing great, he is feeding well, sleeping plenty (well he is lol). 

thanks nuke for letting here know :)


----------



## holywoodmum

I hardly had to wait at my last Ulster appt, but the booking appt took even longer than normal, and it's normally long! Back there next Friday for 20 week scan. Not going to ask gender, as we want to keep a surprise. That'll be my last appt there before we move. I'm expecting it to be long, but mostly cos I have to wait for them to copy my notes to take with me!
Congratulations Wyntir! Lovely news :)


----------



## izzy29

NuKe said:


> would you ever consider a private gender scan izzy if they refuse to tell u @ the ulster? we would HAVE to know the gender, but dont think we could justify (or afford!!) a private scan!

I paid £250 last time for a 3d scan and to find out gender and was hoping I wouldn't have to pay this time.


----------



## izzy29

YoungNImum said:


> I just seen nuke, I'm so pleased for her glad he's here
> 
> Izzy what time where you there till/from? I maybe seen you? I seen the lady 3rd room on the left, my friend was seen by the indian doctor that day aswell he was going to tell her the gender but baby's legs where tightly shut, she's 16wk x

My apt was 1.45, I was leaving about 3.10. Ah I wish I had asked now!!!


----------



## NuKe

250 quid?! :shock:

omy wyntir I had a pregnant moment there and my heart skipped a beat, I thought you had written he was born sleeping. :dohh:


----------



## EmyDra

Congrats Wyntir!!! :D LOVE his name, can't wait to see a pic, does he have hair? Bet he's gorgeous :)

edit: went and looked on FB and he is gorgeous! :D


----------



## NuKe

he is SO gorgeous. like really!!


----------



## EmyDra

See edit :haha:! x


----------



## tiggertea

I want to see! :sulk:


----------



## holywoodmum

me too!


----------



## YoungNImum

He has the most adorable wee face! Emma if you have time are you writing a birth story? 

X


----------



## Eshka

Aw what awesome news to come on to find!! Congratulations Wyntir, that's brilliant, glad it all went smoothly and everything is good!

Wow, today is just full of birth announcements lol, another girl I know has gone into labour just this morning and *another* had her baby on Tuesday. Busy week!


----------



## YoungNImum

Izzy i just missed you then we got there about 3:10-3:15 I'd to stand for ages it was packed, then OH puns me a seat up beside the 20wk scan room thank god, we didn't get out tl 5:20! Would of been nice to say hello and bake in the heat together! 

X


----------



## YoungNImum

Eshka how are you feeling? I'm finding it abit hard with this heat, the beach was great yesterday but not much shade just made sure I drank loads, thankfully I didn't need to pee till I got home lol 

Conina: how are you? X


----------



## Conina

I'm doing well thanks - just stalking and delighted to see the LO's arriving!! 

There's not much going on here, except I feel enomous and that doesn't even start to describe my boobs, which the lady in M&S yesterday told me are now a 40C:shock:

Nursery is half painted!!


----------



## MajellaG

Congratulations wyntir!! Can't wait to see a wee pic of him!!! :flower:


----------



## EmyDra

Woohoo! 40C! Big knockers Conina :haha:


----------



## Conina

Big knockers = ugly bras :growlmad:


----------



## EmyDra

:( True.


----------



## Eshka

YoungNImum said:


> Eshka how are you feeling? I'm finding it abit hard with this heat, the beach was great yesterday but not much shade just made sure I drank loads, thankfully I didn't need to pee till I got home lol
> 
> Conina: how are you? X

I'm grand! Normally I hate the heat but for some reason the lovely weather is making me really enjoy the last few weeks of being pregnant, lol. Feeling a bit crampy and having a lot of powerful BH this morning, but that's prob cos I had some messages to do in town and decided to park up and do some walking for a change.

I'd say the beach was gorgeous, yesterday was such a warm day too. Me and the kids spent the afternoon planting seeds outside - we've got potatoes, spring onions, dwarf beans, some herbs and strawberries. They're all excited for when they grow and we get to pick them, lol!


----------



## tiggertea

I would love to be a C again. Debenhams don't stock many bras in my size. :(


----------



## NuKe

I'm currently bursting out of a 38F!! I'm normally a 36F, I remember having to buy 40H when I was in that engorgement stage with Poppy, as I was so sore and sweaty I couldn't not wear a bra! wore it for about 4 days :haha: at least I've still got them this time round!


----------



## holywoodmum

YoungNImum said:


> Hi girls, just rounding up all the pregnant Northern Ireland girls due in2012 for a Natter and moan.
> I found out im pregnant and due 20th may 2012
> Hope to get chatting to use soon
> (Dont leave me all alone for to long) :flower:
> 
> *DUE DATES​*
> *
> January​*
> *spellfairy: 8/12/11 Oliver & will​*
> *Miss Duke: 3/1/2012 cara 5lb 1oz
> ​*
> 
> *February​*
> 
> *LunaBean: 26/1/2012 Noah Matthew Robert Oliver 6lb 7oz *​*Mummy_to_be87:6/2/2012 Elliane Louise 6lb 13oz ​*
> *tiggertea:  18/2/2012 Ethan 8lb 2oz
> ​*
> 
> *MARCH​*
> 
> *MamaDoo:  Baby Boy Born
> ​*
> 
> *MajellaG:  4/2/2012 Ellen Rose 6lb 6oz​*
> 
> *Megananna:  17/03/2012 Dominic 6lb 12oz
> ​*
> 
> *Wyntir:  26/03/2012 Jax Raylan 8lb 7oz
> ​*

It's been a year for boys so far, hasn't it!


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw fab Eshka we planted a few strawberry plants last year, but should of put them in pots first cause the bloody ants had them ate!!

Hwm: I was just updating the number of babies born 7boys! Plus we now into double figures for bAbies born :D 

I think I'm slightly addicted to the app draw something I'm pretty crap but it's good fun. 

There was a knock on the back door today so went to see who it was, and seen the asda delivery guy (he was early) hoking in my wheely bin??? Said he was looking for the house number?? As if it gonna be in the bin Along with the rubbish?
X


----------



## NuKe

maybe he was looking 4 post with ur address?


----------



## tiggertea

Monster rocking his legwarmers.
 



Attached Files:







legwarmers-bumblebeessml.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NuKe

cute debs!!! i love that wee top too!


----------



## EmyDra

Ethan looking fluffy and gorgeous!!!


----------



## Eshka

Those legwarmers are class! I love anything stripy, Gary (OH) thinks I'm mental but I can't help it. I'd have stripes everywhere and on everything if I could.

Another day of 'Ooh..' pains happening every ten minutes here, but they seem to have tailed off now. My body is really, really enjoying playing games with me during this pregnancy; to think I've potentially got another 6 weeks of it, eurgh! I insisted on ignoring the bloody things, went for a wee walk and then to Asda trying not to pay them much attention.

Time to get the shopping put away, get the kids settled for the evening then we've got a DVD to watch later - Orange County with Jack Black. Never heard of it, but we'll see what it's like. Was only £3 in Asda, and it's either watch that or the pair of us will sit scouring eBay for hours...and that means spending money.


----------



## MajellaG

holywoodmum said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, just rounding up all the pregnant Northern Ireland girls due in2012 for a Natter and moan.
> I found out im pregnant and due 20th may 2012
> Hope to get chatting to use soon
> (Dont leave me all alone for to long) :flower:
> 
> *DUE DATES​*
> *
> January​*
> *spellfairy: 8/12/11 Oliver & will​*
> *Miss Duke: 3/1/2012 cara 5lb 1oz
> ​*
> 
> *February​*
> 
> *LunaBean: 26/1/2012 Noah Matthew Robert Oliver 6lb 7oz *​*Mummy_to_be87:6/2/2012 Elliane Louise 6lb 13oz ​*
> *tiggertea:  18/2/2012 Ethan 8lb 2oz
> ​*
> 
> *MARCH​*
> 
> *MamaDoo:  Baby Boy Born
> ​*
> 
> *MajellaG:  4/2/2012 Ellen Rose 6lb 6oz​*
> 
> *Megananna:  17/03/2012 Dominic 6lb 12oz
> ​*
> 
> *Wyntir:  26/03/2012 Jax Raylan 8lb 7oz
> ​*
> 
> It's been a year for boys so far, hasn't it!Click to expand...

Funny I looked at the front page this morning & thought the same thing, Holywoodmum!
There was about 7 girls in the village where I live all expecting & so far I'm the only one who's had a girl!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Courtney, add me on draw something! i'm lucy1w :)
tigger, lovely legwarmers!
Eshka, hope the dvd is good :)

I'm on the countdown now, one day left at work, and 2 weeks til we move - eek!
House is a tip, but I can't be arsed. My dad has taken the bins out for us, and mum is doing most of the laundry, but I'm just so shattered still :(


----------



## YoungNImum

Yea true nuke but still abit odd as I pretty much answered the door once he'd knocked he could ov asked lol

Obj I'll add you hwm I'm pretty crap bit it's gd fun guessing others drawings

He's so cute, how's he doing tigger? 

X


----------



## tiggertea

I was in Asda car park today too Eshka. Dodgy dealing. Ok, so it wasn't exactly dodgy... buying a baby swing I saw on Gumtree. £30. Bargain!

Ethan is thriving, thanks! He loves his milk so is getting to be quite the wee chubber! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Yea true nuke but still abit odd as I pretty much answered the door once he'd knocked he could ov asked lol
> 
> Obj I'll add you hwm I'm pretty crap bit it's gd fun guessing others drawings
> 
> He's so cute, how's he doing tigger?
> 
> X

that is very strange then... :wacko:


----------



## YoungNImum

What dose he weigh now tigger, is Abbie enjoying the big sister role? 
X


----------



## tiggertea

Haven't a clue. :lol: I just know he's growing quickly! 

Abbie's loving it. She's "mummy's best helper". Does have her wee moments where she's obv craving more attention, but that's to be expected I suppose!


----------



## EmyDra

I want Draw Something!!! But then also a mouse. I used to be pretty good at drawing with a mouse


----------



## Wyntir

Jax Raylan for anyone yet to see him



:cloud9::cloud9:

Once we get more settled, and i'm not feeding continously, I will hopefully get around to a birth story.


----------



## EmyDra

Just congrats again Wyntir, he's a gorgeous little chunky man!


----------



## tiggertea

He's a wee cutie! Congrats!


----------



## MajellaG

Hes beautiful wyntir!! :flower:


----------



## Eshka

He's gorgeous! Congrats again Wyntir!

My God girls. It's April. I'm officially due this month. It's now my month. Holy crap.


----------



## EmyDra

You betcha Eshka! :haha:

And full term tomorrow, so after all that scary early stuff with the little man he's now free to come out whenever he wants.

I'm SUPER broody. I swear, I'm cooing over every baby I see. OHs ex just had her little boy last week and I am so jealous! Hoping it won't effect him seeing the girls, when her last one was born she kept putting him off for access. 
On his last visit Amber had asked if 'Granny in Ireland' could come too, and initially we had thought this wouldn't be possible - but it looks like it's going to happen! It'll be expensive with the accommidation and all but the most heart warming thing in the world. It'll be for her 50th birthday. The first time she'll have met her 4-year-old granddaughter and she'll be seeing Amber again after 4 years too.

I've had on/off cramps today and yesterday, going to test again if I make it to CD53(!!)


----------



## YoungNImum

He's beautiful wyntir! How are you feeling?

Eshka: exciting! Have you everything sorted for baby arriving? X


----------



## Eshka

YoungNImum said:


> He's beautiful wyntir! How are you feeling?
> 
> Eshka: exciting! Have you everything sorted for baby arriving? X

We're all good to go except for the fact that we have a gorgeous moses basket, but no stand, lol! It's fine though, not too difficult to pick one up.

Gah, I'm so excited!



EmyDra said:


> You betcha Eshka! :haha:
> 
> And full term tomorrow, so after all that scary early stuff with the little man he's now free to come out whenever he wants.
> 
> I'm SUPER broody. I swear, I'm cooing over every baby I see. OHs ex just had her little boy last week and I am so jealous! Hoping it won't effect him seeing the girls, when her last one was born she kept putting him off for access.
> On his last visit Amber had asked if 'Granny in Ireland' could come too, and initially we had thought this wouldn't be possible - but it looks like it's going to happen! It'll be expensive with the accommidation and all but the most heart warming thing in the world. It'll be for her 50th birthday. The first time she'll have met her 4-year-old granddaughter and she'll be seeing Amber again after 4 years too.
> 
> I've had on/off cramps today and yesterday, going to test again if I make it to CD53(!!)

Emy that's too cool - I do hope his ex is good about access this time. Makes things so much easier when separated couples work together; I'm always thankful that the girls' dad and I get on so well with each other, it'd be a nightmare if we didn't! Tons and TONS of luck for testing, I know what it's like to be so broody but stuck in the waiting game.

Well girls, this might turn into a long post but I've got to get it off my chest - tomorrow, I am going to tear my daughter's health visitor a new arsehole and I cannot wait.

Basically, bit of context in a nutshell; I've had social services on my back since November. I'm not even hiding it anymore, cos I'm not embarrassed - they've got it all wrong, have bullied me, pressganged me and even had me put under extra pressure while in hospital with pre-term labour. I missed an appointment for my daughter to see her hip consultant last year, and because her hips have deteriorated, they said it was my fault and put her on a child in need plan while investigating me for negligence. Sounds bad, I know. I even spent right up until recently having allowed them to convince me that I was a failure as a mother, but not anymore. 

Anyway, they couldn't find anything (naturally!!) with the hip thing. Her consultant turned around and said that actually, her hips were going to deteriorate anyway and me re-arranging (not missing) the appt had nothing to do with it, cos she can't perform hip surgery until Aoife has had spinal surgery. Her condition means that skeletal deterioration is inevitable; she's got Morquio which is a progressive disease that affects ALL of her body's organs, primarily the skeleton. She's got two dislocated hips and severe spinal curvature. The condition also means that she has severely restricted growth (some consider it a form of dwarfism, others consider dwarfism a side effect of the disease) and she will probably have an average of 25-30 major surgeries in her lifetime.

So, they couldn't come up with anything on that front; good stuff, I thought. They'll leave me alone now. How wrong I was.

They put this health visitor in place for the duration of the child in need plan. This health visitor arranged an impromptu audiology appointment for Aoife (nothing wrong with her ears, no reason for the appt) and rang me WHILE I was in hospital with pre-term labour, telling me that I'd better not miss it or I'd be in ''big trouble''. So, I had my mum and dad take her. When they got there, the department had never heard of her and there was no trace of any such appointment. Lovely. Wasted 50 mile round trip, unnecessary distress caused to my daughter (she gets very nervous about appts) and extra pressure put on me while I was desperately trying not to give birth at 33 weeks.

We pointed this out to social services; their excuse? Oh, there must have been some mixup. No apology. We had a meeting to discuss everything last week, attended by my glorious social worker (sarcasm...), myself and my OH, Aoife's dad and his partner, and my parents. I'd kept a diary of every single one of Aoife's appointments, who with, the outcome etc. I'd also taken a copy of their report, annotated with my own notes and a letter requesting corrections to be made as it was FULL of errors, including a statement that Aoife is wheelchair bound when in fact, she's never even sat in a wheelchair, let alone had one. She's actually walking in spite of doctors telling me she never would, which her hip consultant is amazed at and says it's fantastic for her to keep mobile. I handed everything in, requesting signed copies of it all to be sent to me, and their attitude totally changed. I'd noted the fact that since Aoife's diagnosis, I've self-referred to their disability team requesting help twice, but never received a thing, not even a carer's assessment. I noted, with back-up from all of my daughter's consultants, that contrary to SS claims of ''negligence'' (based on her hips, nothing else), that Aoife has thrived in spite of the odds and even quoted SS' own words that she is a 'happy, bubbly and extremely bright and independent little girl'. 

Since that meeting, the social worker has told me they'll be closing the case, but they clearly haven't communicated this to their health visitor as the woman is coming to see my daughter tomorrow to take her height and weight due to ''concerns about her size''. I was disgusted after that phone call; her condition is a form of fucking dwarfism, for crying out loud. I called my support worker from the MPS Society (amazing lady who's worked with me since Aoife's diagnosis) and told her, and she laughed herself silly as it's just so ludicrous. So tomorrow, I'm ready - poised with literature about the condition to give to this health visitor. I'll be asking her if she's got access to the Morquio growth chart rather than using one with non-Morquio growth parameters, how much research she's done into the condition, whether she's been in touch with Aoife's geneticist for information and exactly how, as an NHS health visitor, she is qualified to assess my daughter's rate of growth. Considering that this country only has one Morquio specialist - namely my daughter's geneticist - I'd love to see her answer that one. 

And the best part? This is my third baby, and this woman told me she'd ''sit me down and discuss infant feeding options'' with me.

Now I'll understand if some of you read this and think, 'That can't be the whole story, surely.' Trust me, even Aoife's dad's partner thought the same as she comes from a family of social workers and quite fairly assumed that I must have been hiding something. She's since realised - having attended meetings at my request - that I am genuinely not. She asked two people from her family - both qualified practising social workers - their opinion and they said that actually, I have grounds for court.

I've worked with social services before as I fostered a 16 year old for a little while, my ex's little sister, due to her family circumstances disintegrating. She went off the rails, messed up her GCSEs etc, and rather than have her go into care/assisted living I offered to take her in. I got her back into school, and I'm very proud to say that she's now living in Newry and studying to be a social worker herself. At the time, I had every faith in them; now, I can't believe the levels of misconduct they get away with. They have tarred me with the worst brush possible with this investigation. I may be unconventional/unconservative; I'm heavily tattooed, certainly don't dress/present myself to please these people or tick their boxes and anytime they've come to my home, they can take me as they find me. I've had two failed relationships and am now having a child with a man who isn't the father of my two daughters. I've spent considerable time on benefits due to circumstances, and fought battles with NIHE for frankly disgraceful treatment (being housed somewhere that had absolutely no means of heating with two small children). 

But, I am educated - I had a career in accounts before I became a carer for my daughter - intelligent, extremely well versed in social services procedures and particularly well versed when it comes to disability, benefits and social housing. I've even won other people's appeals when they've been turned down DLA for their severely autistic children. I've managed to cope with a devastating diagnosis for my child with very little support, no counselling and a pretty frightening diagnosis of my own in the interim period. My children are extremely well adjusted, bright little girls; a pleasure to mother, to be quite honest. So am I going to sit here, heavily pregnant, facing a lifetime of major surgery for my daughter and let some stranger on her social work degree high horse make me feel like I'm a bad mother?

Am I hell. I'm going to make this entirely public and I'm going to fight it to the bitter end so that I have this nonsense stricken from the record. And to think of the families and children that have gone without much needed assistance from social services in the time they've wasted with me just makes me feel so, so sick.


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh Eshka. That's horrendous! Have "fun" with the health visitor tomorrow...


----------



## EmyDra

That's disgraceful and unacceptable. I'm so glad that when these things do happen, there are people like you who will not be bullied, will stand up and give a voice to so many suffering the same abuse from the system.

I couldn't really believe what I was reading, honestly. Kev was here asking me questions about something and I had to ask him to let me finish reading, just totally unbelievable. You're one tough cookie and my hat goes off to you x

Let us know how things progress, as if there isn't enough to think about when you're FULL TERM pregnant!


----------



## Eshka

Thankyou girls :) I honestly wouldn't even have blamed you if you'd read it and thought, 'Yeah right!'

In other news, I'm going to very quietly and discreetly say that I hope I'm wrong (cos of chicken pox) but I think I'm possibly going into labour...not putting up a 'this is it' thread just yet but let's just say I've got my sister coming out to the house as a precaution for the kids and if things keep up, I'll be getting Gary home from work and heading to Craigavon.

Was having hourly tightenings all day which now appear to have switched to some rather strong period pain radiating from my back into my bump and down into my hips. Have also had the runs all day. My back feels like it's been trampled by a herd of elephants, lol, nothing will shift the backache whatsoever.

I'm off to the bath shortly to see if it helps by either stopping it all or encouraging it - I'll let you know what happens :)


----------



## NuKe

omg Eshka, that is absolutely fucking disgraceful. I don't even know what to say, except GOOD FOR YOU. What abhorrent treatment :nope:

And if this IS it for you, good luuuuck!


----------



## Eshka

Pains are now every ten mins girls, my sister is here for the kids and OH is due home from work pretty soon.

Provided they keep getting closer and stronger, I'll be hospital bound tonight!


----------



## NuKe

good luck eshka! will be thinking of you!! when i get up tomorrow you may have had your little one!!! :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

Good luck! :dance:


----------



## MajellaG

Very best of luck Eshka! And good for you for standing up to the hv & ss! So f**king typical there harassing decent people when children out there are being abused night & day & nothing is done!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Eshka

Update from me!

We did go to hospital as my contractions reached 3 mins apart after I had a bath, kept coming thick and fast, getting more and more painful and I thought, 'Bet I get down there and this has done nothing to my cervix or it all stops.'

Got down there, was 2cm dilated but still a little long. Early days. Super-fecking early days!! :( So much so that the doctor sent me home to wait it out here, saying something about not feeling that my contractions were strong enough yet and 'maybe they're Braxton Hicks' (BH hitting past 50 odd on the CTG, with PAIN????), I said 'Scuse me but they're a bit bloody painful for BH' and he shrugged and said, 'Well obviously I wouldn't know, I'm a man, this is your third baby...'

God I wanted to punch him. I knew the contractions were mild and prob just very early ones, but for him to say that pissed me right off. Midwife was much much nicer, had a chat before we left and told me to come home, have painkillers and see how long I can handle the pain here. She had no doubt that it has started, my cervix is favourable but admitted it could take some time yet and could also tail off then pick up again.

Came home and had painkillers, managed to sleep a little while there (so glad) and now I'm up with period pain and mild tightening...grrr. This is all brand new to me, I didn't know this sort of taking-fecking-ages crap could happen :(


----------



## YoungNImum

Eshka sounds like they are giving you a really rough time! Don't let them think youv done something wrong big hugs 

Ohhhh how are you feeling, men are so inconsiderate! Altho glad you got to see the MW before you left sounds like she give you peace of mind explaining what's happening, good luck!!!! 

X


----------



## Wyntir

Oh eshka that baby really likes to make things difficult for you.

This morning I woke to having pins and needles in the fingertips of my right hand. Hoping they go soon


----------



## EmyDra

That man needs a slap, so disrespectful :nope:.

Hope you don't have one of these slow labours, hoping to hear an update later today to hear things are going properly x :hugs:


----------



## Eshka

Wyntir are you still having the pins and needles? Prob worth mentioning to the HV/MW just in case, chick.

No change with me girls. Very mild tightenings, a bit uncomfortable...that's it really. I'm just contenting myself with the fact that at *least* my cervix has been doing something - it'd have been so much worse to be told that it was still 'firm and closed' and it's not like it's going to shrink back from 2cm and close up again lol.

Just pottering around, drinking RLT, and waiting for Mr Postman cos he should be bringing me some nice things today.


----------



## sharon0302

Congratulations Wyntir

Well rash update! It is still going strong, picture is from several days ago and it is now worse! Heading for my THIRD GP appointment, finally getting to see one of the senior ones, last time I got a locum who was a paedictrician!!!! 

Getting me so down, with lack of sleep and lack of relief.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0018.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## holywoodmum

Holy shit Sharon, that's horrendous! Hope you get sone answers today...

Come on baby eshka! 

11 days and I won't be an NI mummy any more... Can I still hang out here?


----------



## EmyDra

Woah Sharon that's looks horrible? Is it really as sore as it looks? :nope: You poor thing :(


----------



## NuKe

eshka- what A DICK. and i know it was a sarcastic comment, but he was right- he IS a man and this IS your 3rd baby, so yeah, you know more! :dohh: hope things start moving soon!

sharon- dear god woman!! hope u get sorted!!!

lucy- of course u can :hugs:


----------



## sharon0302

Both senior GPs came for a look at the freak, and best they can come up with is an allergic reaction, so gave me 2 weeks worth of antihistamines and another appointment on Wednesday! If the pills relieve the itch even by 50% I will be extremely happy.


----------



## holywoodmum

Hope it works for you!


----------



## NuKe

hope it works sharon! i had a rash when i was pregnant with poppy, it was on my legs and peeled, looked like sunburn, but it was patches here and there, nothing as bad as yours!! :hugs:


----------



## MamaDo

hello all, been absolutley ages since Ive posted... but just wanted to let uz know that I had my baby boy back on the 14th Feb (valentines day!!). I was actually scheduled for an elective caesarean on the 2nd of March but I went into labour at 36 + 4 weeks!! went into hospital 2 days before as I was having contractions but because I wasnt progressing they sent me home but I landed back in with them a couple hours later and I was 4 cm dilated so they performed the caesarean. We called him Nathan, he was 6 pounds 5 :cloud9: .There were a few hairy moments with him ending up in the special care unit as he stopped feeding and was pretty unresponsive, but they were great and a day later I had him back on the ward , he had to have a bit of 'sunbed ' treatment for jaundice and then we were able to go home, so after I had him we were in another 5 days. so thats the craic : ) hes 8 pound 13 now and Im still breastfeeding for now, hes a wee dote and has red hair which we cant get over as Im blond and my partner is dark haired, we're laughing now though as we have it all covered now, a dark haired , blond and now red head child Lol... will be interesting to see if it stays that colour. Anyways hope all is well with the rest of use and good luck to all those still awaiting their wee bundles : ) :flower:


----------



## NuKe

great to hear from u mamado! sounds like everythings going great! any pics?


----------



## MamaDo

I do but havnt gotten them on computer yet...must rectify that soon : )


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations mamado! Glad to hear he's doing well after a startling start x


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats!


----------



## Eshka

Congratulations Mamado! Red hair, interesting - I'm naturally blonde and OH is dark, we've been joking about the wee one being a redhead!

Sharon, bloody hell, I've never seen the likes of that. I really hope those tablets work even a little, it looks awful :(

I'm still here, hanging around, though I will admit that last night was a rough one. Felt totally exhausted, so lay down on the sofa and ended up napping from 7pm-ish, woke up at 12.35, went out to sit with OH at the laptop and came over really weird...next thing I bolted for the loo and spent a good half hour alternating between throwing up and having the runs. Was up again with the runs early this morning, too.

I did have a sandwich yesterday afternoon that might've made me sick, so I don't know if it's the pre-labour clearout, lol. I am back to being very crampy this morning so we shall see.


----------



## YoungNImum

Sharon that looks so sore you must be going mad with itch!! Hope the tablets work. 

Hwm: of course you can stay here! As long as youv ate a packet of tayto you'll always be an NI girl lol 

MamaDo: congrats :) I can update beside your name now (front page) so glad your Wee man is doing well

X


----------



## MajellaG

congrats mammado, nice to hear from you again. :flower:


----------



## EmyDra

LOL pack of tayto!

And I'd like to think you have more of a right to be here than me Lucy, since you're due in 2012 and northern irish! Since I'm allowed to stay I'd say you can too. :)


----------



## Eshka

Agreed - once Norn Irish, always Norn Irish! I used to get my mum to send me packs of Tayto, Veda and proper soda bread when I was at uni. For some reason in Staffordshire they think wheaten is soda? :dohh: 

Also walked into a bar one St Paddy's day to find a big banner saying, 'How's your crack?'

Now. I am very very excited to announce that my baby boy officially has a name, and it isn't the one we originally thought of going for.

*If* he's going to come early, I'll be over the moon if it happens this Thursday because it's actually the 10 year anniversary of the death of his namesake. If not, well it doesn't matter...it's still the right month!

So anyway, he will be named after the lead singer of Alice In Chains - one of mine and OH's favourite bands (we're actually slightly obsessive) - Layne Staley, making him Layne Caden McCloskey. 

The Caden part is subject to change, lol.


----------



## holywoodmum

Lovely to hear from you MamaDo :)
Eshka, cool name :) sorry you've been feeling shitty (excuse the pun!)
Started packing today. Argh! Somewhat overwhelmed by the scale of the task now :(


----------



## NuKe

Eshka, GREAT name!!!! I've never heard it before, but I love it!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Eshka my mum an dad used to send me (when I lived in England for a short period) tayto chippy pasties and old style ham my all time fav food!!!
Great name Eshka! 
My pram came today! Had to wIt for OH to get in to put it all together. It's very light and pretty compact when put down I love it! :) x


----------



## Eshka

Yum and yum on both counts :) I'm getting hungry again now...can't seem to stop eating at the minute!

And cheers girls (edited to change that from Nuke, only just noticed you YNImum lol), have to say I am head over heels in love with the name, OH is a bit chuffed too :) Everyone's reactions so far have been great! Fully expecting some people to frown/ask why/respond with 'Hmmm' but no matter...it's his name and we adore it!


----------



## YoungNImum

As long as you and OH like it others will have to get used to it :)

At first when my sister announced her sons name few days after he was born we all kind of screwed our faces up but the more we said it we got used to it. And he suits his name so much (leland) he's the only boy I no called it x


----------



## Eshka

I really like Leland, that's an unusual one.

See, I feel like I owe it to at least one of my children to spend their lives having people go, 'Pardon?' when they say their name, lol. My name's Seanin and I am FOREVER having to spell it out really slowly, only to be met with, 'Charlene? Sinead? Siobhan? Janine?' while I get redder and redder in the face!


----------



## tiggertea

Love the name Janine! I mean Seanin! :winkwink:


----------



## tiggertea

I got my 'family' necklace today. Photo in my journal. I love it! Got a tad excitable when postie had a package from the US. Think he thought I was a wee bit bonkers tbh...


----------



## Wyntir

Love the name eskha!!! Very cool


----------



## YoungNImum

Haha you owe it to one of your children! Lol
Is your name pronounced like shannen then? 

Off tigger gotta check it out, sounds lovely! 
X


----------



## NuKe

i have my eye on a charm from smallprint, fits onto pandoras and has fingerprints or a shrunken version of a drawing etc.


----------



## tiggertea

Oooh I've seen those Linds. Love them too. I had the intention of getting a fingerprint charm when A was tiny and never got round to it... now will have to get two! :dohh: :lol:


----------



## MamaDo

Thanks everyone....Im on and off this all the time so I know Im very irregular in my posts...feel like I keep butting in to conversations Lol ...getting the time is the thing.....no joke having only 13 months between these last two :wacko:

By the way Eshka I think the name you have chosen is class...


Eshka said:


> Layne Caden McCloskey.

Think the Caden bit is nice too, we had such a dilemna with Nathans name....we had chosen it then a few people 'helpfully' pointed out it sounded like we hadn't called him anything...thinking they were smart...down this neck of the woods some people say theirs 'neithin' going on instead of nothing if that makes sense...Really hadnt occured to us when we chose it then couldnt f*****g get it out of my head once it had been pointed out....had already told people and still liked the name tho so went ahead ...


----------



## MamaDo

Oh I got a chain with Nathans hand and foot prints on hearts from a place called 'Touch of Silver'...... I had never heard of them before ...seen the ad in the bounty book when I was in hosp.... its a really lovely keepsake...just feel a bit odd that I only have nathans prints on there and not evan and sarah, but still glad I got it.


----------



## EmyDra

LOVE the name Eshka!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Edited by moderator


----------



## Eshka

Thanks Emy :)

The jewellery sounds lovely, I've never done anything like that before.

Anyone else got lovely weather back? It's not exactly vest and shorts temperatures but it is at least sunny and nice, lol.

I've gone a bit mental, think I'm nesting - every scrap of laundry is almost done, I'm taking a break from mopping floors and I went nuts cleaning the bathooms. Now I'm fascinated by my oven and quite fancy taking into it, the Mr Muscle stuff in my cupboard is calling to me but I've got a feeling you're not supposed to use it while pregnant cos of the fumes.

Aoife's chicken pox have started scabbing now too, thank God, she's almost over it in time to enjoy the Easter break. Now here's the question...how the hell do you keep a 4 year old and a 6 year old occupied for the guts of two weeks while ready to pop with a baby?? Think I'll be asking their dad and his partner to take them a whole weekend this week or next, they live up in Antrim and are at least close to plenty of things to entertain them whereas I'm stuck out in the sticks and Gary's funny about me driving :shrug:

How's everyone else doing today? One Born is on tonight, yay!!


----------



## Wyntir

I got around to writing my birth story

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/941715-baby-jaxs-arrival.html#post16733547


----------



## EmyDra

Awesome birth story Wyntir!

I literally cannot watch OBEM anymore, I'm too jealous LOL! Will be catching up once I'm pregnant via 4od.

Tonight is Four Rooms followed by The Apprentice :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Mamado his name is lovely and "nethin" never even popped into my head??? People must have to much time on there hands lol

Wyntir: fantastic birth story, stitches sound horrid tho :( 

Eshka: it's been nice here all day, well the suns been shining but looks pretty windy now, I love OBEM dud you see the new programme on Tomarrow night? It's some of the couples who have been on the show, just really following them after the birth of there babies

X


----------



## Eshka

Ooh Wyntir, I'll take a read at the story now - I'm due another break from all my nesting lol :)

Ach Emy, your time will come hun. I could throw every cliché in the book at you, I know, but it really will. I was so incredibly broody before falling pregnant with this one; it was only when I properly gave up that I fell pregnant and he stuck!

YNImum (what is your name, lol, too much work to type that out all the time...I've gone all lazy at the laptop!), I must keep an eye out for that too unless of course Gary thinks it's total baby overdrive :blush: in which case I'll have to find it online. I only get to watch OBEM as he's normally just finishing up at work by 9pm, and he knows not to DARE ask me to switch it over when he comes in, especially now that I'm so close to the end.

I've got my mum and dad here now while OH is away to work; he pissed me off massively beforehand as he's funny about me driving even as far as the shop, yet tried his best to get out of going for me, grrrrr. I said to him earlier, 'If you really don't want to go, just tell me and I'll go myself now.' He said, 'No no, I'll go, just closer to when I'm leaving for work.' Next thing he comes to me asking what I need and if I could possibly do without it until tomorrow (no bread? two kids? what?), PURELY because he was feeling far too fecking lazy! Well I didn't let him off with it, he had to go. Am I hell sitting here all day and all night without stuff like bread, it's not like I can even take the girls to the shop for a walk cos the nearest one is like 5 miles away. Fecking men, I tell you. I won't even start about his idea of putting his clean clothes away...suffice to say the stairs appear to be his new wardrobe. He's brilliant, honestly, but right now my standards are exceptionally high and it's not taking much to piss me off!


----------



## Eshka

Wyntir said:


> I got around to writing my birth story
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/941715-baby-jaxs-arrival.html#post16733547

Wyntir that story is awesome - bloody well done you, you did amazingly! If I do half as well as that even with gas and air I'll be extremely proud, and I hope you are of yourself, you should be. Really feel your pain about the stitches, I felt everything after Aoife was born (including a manual placenta delivery, ick) and was honestly ready for kicking the nurse in the head and telling her stop waving the mini helicopter between my thighs (it was actually just tingling, but I could have sworn she had like a handheld fan or something against my skin).

Anyway, congrats again on baby Jax - love the name too!


----------



## Wyntir

Thank you everyone. I'am pretty chuffed with myself. 

I had it all written up, using my notes in some parts. Cos during it I had no idea of the time, it seemed to fly in, when Jax decided it was food time. So I was posting it one handed lol


----------



## YoungNImum

Eshka: it's courtney :) sounds like your hormones are takin over your poor OH! Lol I can't believe how lazy men can be sometimes simple things like taking his plate to the sink after dinner seems to be a huge task for my OH! 

I don't no if my wee lady is having an off day but she's been so clumsy today she's fell over (from taking steps) twice and has a wee bruise on the side of her forehead from cracking her wee head on the wooden floor :( 

X


----------



## Eshka

Ah poor wee woman :( Hope she's alright, they do get their off days - Aoife's had one today herself, she was none too pleased about bathtime with her chicken pox. Thankfully they seem to be healing up nicely and the bath definitely did her good, even if she did protest the whole way through it!

Just got them fed their supper, popping them to bed soon with a dvd and I'll be settling down to watch One Born after a nice hot shower :)


----------



## holywoodmum

hi, i've started packing. I'm exhausted. Just reading not posting much sorry x


----------



## YoungNImum

I'm hoping she's a bit more careful today, my heart can't take much more!
That was the last OBEM :( altho this other programme tonight should be interesting hopefully.

Hwm: have you much to pack? Are you taking all the really big stuff fridge beds etc? X


----------



## holywoodmum

yep, taking everything pretty much, we're moving to an unfurnished place, so it's that our buy it all again...
Not sure about fridge actually, as it's a fitted kitchen, so need to check that out!
All we've done so far is clothes and that's taken two days. But I've been a good girl and thrown quite a lot out, some stuff I'd been hoarding for near on 15 years!


----------



## NuKe

how does it work with the move and the big stuff? do u hire movers?


----------



## mummylanning

Just found out I'm team :blue:


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw congrats mummylanning! How are you feeling glad to see you back :) x


----------



## YoungNImum

Hwm, least youv made a start :) do a bit each day and you'll be done in no time, are you excited about moving? 

Nuke seen your status on fb have you decided on a pram? X


----------



## mummylanning

YoungNImum said:


> Aw congrats mummylanning! How are you feeling glad to see you back :) x

Thanks. Feeling better now the pains have stopped and the sickness has subsided! Still could do with extra sleep but we can't have everything now can we! 

Baby is doing well, very happy and trying to beat his way out!

I've been lurking recently as I have had no time to sit down and post. But today is a me day and I thought I would catch up with everyone!


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Hwm, least youv made a start :) do a bit each day and you'll be done in no time, are you excited about moving?
> 
> Nuke seen your status on fb have you decided on a pram? X

we're just sticking with our Buzz 3! don't really see the point in a double tbh! just gonna wear one of them and put the other in the buzz! or poppy can walk!


----------



## MamaDo

We got a double in the end up as I was panicking we wouldnt be able to go anywhere en mass otherwise!!
waste of money really.... if you are going into shops its such a pain...unless you like taking half the contents of the shelves with you or being limited on which route you can go Lol :wacko:

still I suppose it might come in handy some time if we just wana go for a walk. were using our old pram as the bassinet at the minute as it has a good mattress, when he's out of that and we can convert it into the pram mode Im hoping Sarah will be able to stand on the buggyboard, altho I reckon she might be a bit too young for that for quite a while.


----------



## NuKe

have u seen the ones were it's a wee seat mamado?


----------



## sharon0302

Waited 7 hours in the Ulster yesterday to see a doctor. Finally confirmed as having PUPPP- joy of joys!


----------



## NuKe

:dohh: 7 hours!!

did they give u anything sharon??


----------



## izzy29

thats crazy! I thought waiting 1hr 20mins was bad!!!


----------



## Unique.Mummy_

im due 18th september


----------



## NuKe

Unique.Mummy_ said:


> im due 18th september

welcome! :flower:


----------



## Wyntir

sharon0302 said:


> Waited 7 hours in the Ulster yesterday to see a doctor. Finally confirmed as having PUPPP- joy of joys!

I took this the weekend just before I gave birth, it is not fun in the slightest. 

On my tummy its nearly all gone, but I also took it on my arm and leg.

Did they give you anything for it? I didn't get anything as it was only diagnosed after I'd given birth, which is when it starts clearing up.


----------



## Eshka

Welcome Unique Mummy! September is a good month, lol, my eldest was born September 10th :)

Sharon, God almighty, I hope that clears up - and 7 hours?! That's NUTS!

Right. I have spent the last few days nesting like mad; my house is spotless, the car is spotless (on the inside, which is where it counts), all the laundry is done to the point I've even washed Gary's fecking trainers and today, I bunged out the kids' wardrobe, filled two big bags to throw into the charity shop/cash for clothes place, hung everything up all perfectly organised, and now I'm about to go change their beds and stick the bedclothes on to wash.

All that remains after that is to have a shower or bath and maybe make a wee start on the chocolate. Everything else is done. Ready. Hospital bags packed, bag for the kids packed, both in the car boot along with my maternity notes. Kids are off with their dad early tomorrow morning til Sunday. So yeah - it'd kinda be the ideal time for Layne to make his appearance. Gary'd get off work, we've got all next week's hols with no school runs to give us and baby time to settle in...the girls would even come home to their new baby brother.

Come on Layne...I know it probably won't happen but could you at least *consider* kicking labour off for us sometime in the next 24 hours? Pwetty please, wee man! I'm going to go mad with nothing else to do :(


----------



## Unique.Mummy_

has anyone thats with the ulster been told the sex of their baby ?


----------



## NuKe

Unique.Mummy_ said:


> has anyone thats with the ulster been told the sex of their baby ?

there's a few ladies on here who've been to/are using the ulster, I don't think any of them found out! :nope:


----------



## Unique.Mummy_

hate the way the ulster never tell people , looks like itl be a 4d scanning for me to find out ! they never told me with my last one but didnt really want to know as it was nice not to know but now with this pregnancy im busting to find out x


----------



## YoungNImum

Omg 7hours?! That's ridiculous ! 

Welcome Unique.Mummy_ :) I'm with the ulster and 4/5 scans iv asked to no baby's gender and been told it's not the hospitals policy, I'll be asking at my next scan aswell no harm in asking, where in NI you from? I'll add your info to the front page x


----------



## Eshka

Sorry hun, I'm with Craigavon though had my scans in Dungannon, they were happy enough to tell me. It's not fair that Ulster don't. Eejits.

Oh my god I've woken up this morning (after getting very little sleep...no reason, just couldn't!) feeling really awful :( Feels like someone kicked around my insides last night. Oh wait....;)

Dunno where this has come from though, I really do feel crap. So achey, lots like before a whopper of a period. 

Kids are off with their dad in half an hour though, and my nesting has paid off, cos now I can lounge around today. Was just hoping to get to do that while *not* feeling like shite, lol.


----------



## YoungNImum

Eshka not long left hang in there, nice hot bath might help you relax? 

Went out for my family b-day meal (few days early)Mum and 3 of my sister the other SIS couldn't make it an obvs my twin with her livin in England, still had a really nice night bit sick of drinking orange juice tho! And my mum and dad bought me a lovely cake can't wait to get stuck into that today! 
X


----------



## YoungNImum

Noticed this: 


*
My beautiful baby girl Trinity,
Born 25th March 2012 via Emergency CSection due to Preeclamsia.
Weighing 7lb11.5oz at 38+1

Thank you Lord for SUCH a blessing!


----------



## YoungNImum

Thenewmrs


----------



## Conina

Unique Mum - I'm at the Ulster and haven't been told, although we didn't want to find out anyway. But they have signs up outside the scans room basically saying "Don't ask, because we won't tell you"


----------



## NuKe

congrats to thenewmrs!!!


----------



## Eshka

Might have a bath later Courtney, gonna touch up my roots and have a shower first. Saving the bath cos I'm still having pains and they are getting gradually worse -mostly in my back - and if they keep up I'll be taking some paracetemol and hopping in the tub to soak for a while (with the phone near hand as Gary's away to work in an hour and I'm on my own lol). I'd love to think it's something but highly doubt it.

Congrats to TheNewMrs too!


----------



## Unique.Mummy_

YoungNImum said:


> Omg 7hours?! That's ridiculous !
> 
> Welcome Unique.Mummy_ :) I'm with the ulster and 4/5 scans iv asked to no baby's gender and been told it's not the hospitals policy, I'll be asking at my next scan aswell no harm in asking, where in NI you from? I'll add your info to the front page x

il be asking when i get my big scan , one of the woman doctors i seen during my last pregnancy was going to tell me but my daughter was being a munchin and not staying still ! im from belfast x


----------



## izzy29

I asked last time and they said no, told them thanks anyway and I was going to go for he 3d scan. She said she would check then cause she hated people having to pay. Apparently it has changed since then and they really aren't allowed to tell you but I have heard others have been told. I will be asking in a few weeks if all goes well at my 20 week scan but I am expecting to be told they can't tell me.


----------



## YoungNImum

Sure at least you can ask if they say yea great if they say no then your team yellow lol

Eshka good idea, the bath helped me so much with contraction pains, and was totally shocked to get to hospital an be told I was 8cm soon as I got to my room an got on the bed I started pushing. 

X


----------



## Eshka

I can imagine, I love my bath cos it's a big freestanding tub thingy. Still I think bathtime for pain is a while off, lol, the aches have now turned into tightenings but only just, so I don't really know how far apart they are or anything, plus they're very very mild so I doubt I'm in any luck this evening!


----------



## MajellaG

Happy Easter everyone!!! :bunny:


----------



## LaurGil

:bunny: HAPPY EASTER :bunny:


----------



## Unique.Mummy_

happy easter all the mummys & mummys to be <3


----------



## NuKe

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## holywoodmum

Lindsay, we have a lorry coming on Wednesday, but we're going to be packed before then I hope, so they will move the boxes out and take our big furniture out for us...
Mummylanning, congrats on team blue :)
Sharon, what is PUPPP?
Congratulations Unique.mummy :) Another September baby! I had my 20 week scan at the Ulster on Thursday - I didn't ask to find out as we want to stay team yellow - we got a couple of clear potty shots on the screen, but I wouldn't have a clue what I was looking at or for!
Eshka, hope these tightenings pick up for you :)
Congrats to thenewmrs :happydance:

As for me, well, had my scan on Friday as I said, baby still ahead of schedule and I've been moved forward 8 days. I think it's bollocks to be honest. I know when I could have got pregnant and there's a chance I could have been 2 or 3 days out, but not 8... anyway, they said I could refuse induction if I wanted to stick with my own due date... not sure how that will work in Germany though, I have no idea what their opinion of "overdue" is!
The packing is going pretty well, (I think) but I'm getting exhausted really easily. So pleased though that DH is here now, and that's us back together now :) We are in mum and dad's house now, and on Friday move to our temporary place for 6 weeks, then to our proper house in June... phew! oh and a holiday to Spain in there as well!


----------



## Unique.Mummy_

oh i dont have a clue what im looking for either lol all i can do is try & see if i get a doctor that will say but getting a 4d scan done either way as itl be an amazing experience & there always nice to have & look back on ! whens your due date


----------



## YoungNImum

Happy Easter 

OH took me out for lunch yesterday it was really lovely and hoping to head to downpatrick to be spoilt for my birthday! 

Hwm glad your scan went well despite the date change, do you no which hospital you'll be giving birth at yet when you move? 
X


----------



## TheNewMrs

Trinity is here!!!

Sorry it took so long to update- we've had a pretty rough time! 

I was admitted to hospital due to my high blood pressure on the Tuesday before she was born. I continued to have high BP, swelling on my hands, feet&face, sparkles in my vision. It kept getting worse so on the Sat morning my doc decided to put me on a BP tablet. I got violently ill, at the time I thought it was due to the tablet. I felt so dizzy and feint and I couldn't even stand up it walk to the loo. I took the tab at 10am Saturday morning and was due to take it again at 10pm again. I voiced my concerns to my doc about how sick I was an he told me "it's common side effects of the tab" but to take it again tonight and of it persists then we'll review the situation in the morning. 

The night went on and i got worse and worse! I was vomiting, my head was thumping, and my legs and arms were shaking. My midwife called my doc who was in theatre and couldn't come see me so she called for another doc. Within two mins of an exam he made the decision at 2.45am to deliver the baby at 38w1d. He was amazing! He calmed me down so much, he told me to call my husband and ask him to meet us on the labour ward. It took OH 15 mins to arrive. 

Down in the labour ward they needed to put me on a drip to calm me down and stop the shaking. It took about 30mibs or so for the drip to work, OH took off all my nail polish and the team came in to ask me all these question. It was only then i realised I was having a CSection not an induction!! 

The doctors and midwives were incredible! My baby girl was born at 4.15am on th 25th march weighing 7lb 11oz. She was just perfect! I was in icu for 24 hours after the birth but had a MW who stayed between myself and another woman so we got to BF as well even though I was in ICU. My body went into shock and I lost quite a lot of blood so needed 2transfusions. Do all of that affected my milk and we had to stop BF @11 days as she wasn't getting enough and it was too tiring for me when I was recovering. 

She's 2wks old now and were home and settling into a routine. She's just a dream and I'm so happy to have both of us alive and well. The csection was scary and the aftermath was very traumatic. I don't mean to scare anyone but I had severe preeclamsia and my own doctor missed it! I just wanted to encourage you all that if something doesn't feel right just go with your instinct and get a second opinion!


----------



## NuKe

omg newmrs :hugs: that sounds so traumatic! so pleased you are both well now though! well done you, I'd have been the same I think with the panicking. any pics? :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Wow sounds like you had a rough time, but glad to hear you an wee lady are both well now, thanks for the update :) such a pretty name x


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya :hi:
Thanks for the invite YoungNImum :)

I'm Nessa, from Waterford and I'm 27 and due my first LO in October this year :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

dizzydoll said:


> Hiya :hi:
> Thanks for the invite YoungNImum :)
> 
> I'm Nessa, from Waterford and I'm 27 and due my first LO in October this year :happydance:

welcome and congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## dizzydoll

Thanks hun :) Aw you're so close to the end of your pregnancy hun!! I'd say you can't wait til LO gets here :)


----------



## NuKe

you're not jokin!! she is soooooooooo low when i stand up i honestly feel like shes about to fall out the bottom of my bump! getting a bit fed up of being slower than a 2 year old too :haha:


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha aw I was laughing with OH when he said he can't wait for me to have a big bump and I said I'd be afraid it'd feel like it's just gonna fall off :rofl:

Aw is your LO looking forward to getting to meet her new little sister?


----------



## NuKe

i dont think she gets it yet! she knows there's a baby in my tummy and she kisses and cuddles my bump but i dont think she understands that it's going to come out and be here all the time!


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey dizzydoll :) what date are you due LO an I can add your info to the front page x


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw it'll be a bit of a shock for her maybe but I'm sure she'll be delighted when she gets used to it! My sister has 2 kids similar in age difference to what yours will be and they are inseparable!

I'm due October 23rd hun :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Unique.Mummy_ said:


> oh i dont have a clue what im looking for either lol all i can do is try & see if i get a doctor that will say but getting a 4d scan done either way as itl be an amazing experience & there always nice to have & look back on ! whens your due date

3 Sept or 26 Aug... I'm thinking about 10-13 Sept realistically...



YoungNImum said:


> Hwm glad your scan went well despite the date change, do you no which hospital you'll be giving birth at yet when you move?
> X

There are two hospitals in the city, and one has a MW led birthing unit next door to it, so I'd quite like to go there - have to arrange to go in and meet the english speaking MW after we move :)



TheNewMrs said:


> Trinity is here!!!

Oh my! What a time you've had of it! Congratulations :)


----------



## NuKe

lucy u do realise that when u move to germany i am going to be pestering you to bid for wrap slings on german ebay for me! :flower:


----------



## MajellaG

Unique.Mummy_ said:


> im due 18th september

Welcome Unique Mummy! :wave:



TheNewMrs said:


> Trinity is here!!!

Congrats TheNewsMrs!! :flower: You had a tough time glad your doing well now!!



dizzydoll said:


> Hiya :hi:
> Thanks for the invite YoungNImum :)
> 
> I'm Nessa, from Waterford and I'm 27 and due my first LO in October this year :happydance:

Welcome Dizzydoll!! :wave:


----------



## holywoodmum

NuKe said:


> lucy u do realise that when u move to germany i am going to be pestering you to bid for wrap slings on german ebay for me! :flower:

it'll be my pleasure :) Do they have a lot then? From what I'd heard baby wearing was less of a big thing there...


----------



## NuKe

oh dear god NO!!! gebay is absolutely AMAZING for wraps!!! if u go to ebay.de and search for tragetuch there are soooooo many! you're lucky to get more than ten woven wraps on ebay.co.uk!


----------



## holywoodmum

NuKe said:


> lucy u do realise that when u move to germany i am going to be pestering you to bid for wrap slings on german ebay for me! :flower:




NuKe said:


> oh dear god NO!!! gebay is absolutely AMAZING for wraps!!! if u go to ebay.de and search for tragetuch there are soooooo many! you're lucky to get more than ten woven wraps on ebay.co.uk!

So I see!


----------



## NuKe

and they are soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much cheaper, even when u take the higher p&p into account! i was watching one earlier which i cudnt bid on and it sold for a tenner, A TENNER!!! that would go for 35+ here! i nearly cried.


----------



## holywoodmum

can you not bid on them at all then? I've no idea how that works actually. DH did already buy something off ebay.co.uk for a friend in Germany actually, so I guess it goes both ways!


----------



## NuKe

sometimes u can, but a lot of the time the seller will select "germany only" in the shipping part so u cant even bid :nope:

i mean seriously why?! just put the shipping cost up! they can still do it from the post office!


----------



## holywoodmum

ah, that would do it! Well, as of Friday then, let me know!


----------



## NuKe

thanks! :D am currently bidding on a couple and have another few in my sights... but i shall have a bit of extra cash im may! :D

how ru feeling? nervous? excited?


----------



## holywoodmum

both. Just been so pleasd to have DH at home... major packing effort tomorrow when girls at childminder. then I can relax and enjoy when that's done! on that note, must go and do their lunches now!


----------



## NuKe

just make sure you don't overdo it! we moved the week i found out i was pregnant (got my bfp the day we moved in), and i freaked because id done loads of heavy lifting and used tons of chemicals to clean. i felt so dizzy that week and everyone was like "ohh its the move", despite me telling anyone who would listen that i felt bloody pregnant! did loads of tests and all bfns, kept doing them tho! :D


----------



## Eshka

Morning! 

If I haven't said it already, congrats to TheNewMrs! And also welcome to DizzyDoll and congratulations on your pregnancy :)

You're all going to want to slap me for this, lol, but I'm stupidly excited and it's probably all over nothing. Been up since 6am, had a big BIG 'clearout' (the likes of which I haven't experienced since before going into labour with Aoife) and am currently wide awake, bright eyed and bushy tailed (very very odd for me at this time of day) with a strange little tingly pain in my lower back and period cramps. This is exactly how things got started with my last baby - I've even got the same uncontrollable sneezing that I had with her, it's so odd. Even more odd is the fact that it's the 10th - that's why I'm excited, cos if Layne is going to come today it'd be the most enormous coincidence ever, lol!

To recap, right, all three of my pregnancies (including this one) have had the same dates - due 23rd by my dates, due 29th by hospital going on LMP. Nai was September, Aoife was June and this wee man is April. Nai and Aoife both arrived on the 10th...and here I am now wondering if it is SERIOUSLY possible for this to actually happen in the next 16 hours or so!

Probably not, but it is a lot of fun wondering, it'll at least pass the day :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Eshka that's so exciting!! :) It would be amazing if this LO followed the same pattern as your first 2!


----------



## NuKe

oooooooooh exciting!!!!!!! keep us updated Esh!


----------



## Eshka

I will do girls :)

No labour yet, just tons of twinges, tons of pressure and still nesting like mad, but I've still got just under 14 hours, lmao! If it's gonna happen today, the more time that passes means the shorter the labour...as long as it's not too short.

I've had a chat with Layne and The Powers That Be (that means the universe in general), and we've agreed that full blown labour can kick in sometime between 4 and 5pm, we'll go to the hospital around 7/8pm, I'll be about 5 or 6cm dilated when we get there, get on the gas and air and he'll be born around 10/11pm, totally au naturale and with no stitches. OH will cry and think I'm the most amazing human being in the universe, I'll give a speech and accept flowers and well wishes from everyone, and Layne will latch on to the breast effortlessly and painlessly before sleeping all night. My foof will also shrink back to virginal proportions within a week and I'll suddenly wake up with no babyweight, no jelly belly but still retaining my fantabulous pregnant boobs.

Do understand that I am 95% taking the piss out of myself, but 2.5% secretly hoping it DOES happen (well, at least the giving birth part) and 2.5% knowing full well it probably won't, so I won't be disappointed!


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha Eshka I think that must be every pregnant ladies dream!


----------



## Eshka

Lol don't I know it!

Actually, if I could make any requests, it'd be that I don't have any nausea/vomiting (I've got the worst fear of both and have had them throughout this pregnancy, nightmare :() and that it's a vaginal delivery. My last was a VBAC with ventouse; I'd rather go without an epidural, but if I end up needing one I really don't mind, and needing stitches is kinda part of the package most times so that's alright too. And most importantly, that I have time to actually GET to the hospital!

How are you feeling Dizzy Doll?


----------



## dizzydoll

You're def not asking too much hun :)
I'm not too bad, nausea is coming and going stronger than before but whereas 2 weeks ago it was constant it's nice having a break every now and then now haha :)
My pelvis is in bits! I'm so sore all the time just hoping it's only just the loosening and stretching and doesn't end up being SPD! My sister had SPD fairly bad with her last she was on crutches for a lot of her pregnancy!

Other than that though I'm peachy! :) Hopefully having my first scan on Monday :happydance: Can't believe how quickly it's going!!


----------



## EmyDra

:happydance: Come on Layne!

:wave: Hiya Dizzydoll :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya EmyDra :hi:


----------



## MajellaG

Eshka said:


> I will do girls :)
> 
> No labour yet, just tons of twinges, tons of pressure and still nesting like mad, but I've still got just under 14 hours, lmao! If it's gonna happen today, the more time that passes means the shorter the labour...as long as it's not too short.
> 
> I've had a chat with Layne and The Powers That Be (that means the universe in general), and we've agreed that full blown labour can kick in sometime between 4 and 5pm, we'll go to the hospital around 7/8pm, I'll be about 5 or 6cm dilated when we get there, get on the gas and air and he'll be born around 10/11pm, totally au naturale and with no stitches. OH will cry and think I'm the most amazing human being in the universe, I'll give a speech and accept flowers and well wishes from everyone, and Layne will latch on to the breast effortlessly and painlessly before sleeping all night. My foof will also shrink back to virginal proportions within a week and I'll suddenly wake up with no babyweight, no jelly belly but still retaining my fantabulous pregnant boobs.
> 
> Do understand that I am 95% taking the piss out of myself, but 2.5% secretly hoping it DOES happen (well, at least the giving birth part) and 2.5% knowing full well it probably won't, so I won't be disappointed!

:rofl:


----------



## Eshka

Hi Emy! And yes...come on Layne, lmao!

First scan DizzyDoll, exciting stuff! I had loooooads of yucky pelvic pain between 12-16 weeks, had SPD with my girls but have been very lucky this time and not suffered much whatsoever :)

I'm in a bit more pain now than I was earlier...let's hope it keeps coming, RAWR!


----------



## NuKe

ooooh can't wait to see pics dizzy! u may have already said but which hospital are u using? i assume by your ticker you won't be finding out the sex? i had very bad nausea until 18 weeks, like to the point were i couldn't stand up for most of the day, but only threw up a few times! i think the nausea is worse!

COME ON LAYNE WE WANT TO SEE YOUR LITTLE FACE!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

I'll be going to Waterford Regional as I'm in the city :)

Yep we plan on keeping the sex of the baby a nice surprise :)

Ooh I'd love if this pelvic pain would sod off for a few weeks so I can get some stuff done!!

Up til today I hadn't vomited at all but just got really worked up over a phone call and ended up vomiting. I know I was saying all along that I'd rather vomit than have the constant nausea.....well I change my mind! I seem to have forgotten how traumatic vomiting is :rofl:


----------



## Eshka

Cheers Nuke, I hope he listens, lol!

Oh God, nausea and vomiting are my arch enemies. Can't handle them whatsoever, I get so afraid when I'm throwing up. Thanks to this pregnancy even having bad wind and burping loads has me terrified I'll throw up, cos it's happened so much!

Hope it doesn't last too long Dizzy Doll, that part where you edge into 2nd tri and wait for all the yuckiness to pass is my least favourite. The part that I'm at right now is joint least favourite, definitely.

Nothing much happening on the labour front, I just feel very different today. My whole bump feels different, hips and pelvis feel like they're going to burst. I have had some pretty strong contractions - definitely contractions - but they're sporadic with no real pattern. Hoping that keeping up on my feet helps things along, been doing housework all morning but I'm running out of ideas now. Going to pop the kids in the car and go drop some stuff off at the recycling plant, plus pick up my hospital bags/maternity notes from OH's mums as I left them in her car yesterday :dohh:

Other than that, I think a nice hot bath and plenty of ball bouncing is on the agenda later. And I don't mean OH's either. He ain't that lucky right now.


----------



## NuKe

dizzydoll said:


> I'll be going to Waterford Regional as I'm in the city :)
> 
> Yep we plan on keeping the sex of the baby a nice surprise :)
> 
> Ooh I'd love if this pelvic pain would sod off for a few weeks so I can get some stuff done!!
> 
> Up til today I hadn't vomited at all but just got really worked up over a phone call and ended up vomiting. I know I was saying all along that I'd rather vomit than have the constant nausea.....well I change my mind! I seem to have forgotten how traumatic vomiting is :rofl:

i am sooooooo paranoid about vomiting, i didnt leave my house for more than 5 mins at a time in those first few weeks for fear of spewing in public :blush: when im vomiting i literally think im dying, i had a tummy bug last year and it just so happened to be the one night in months barry had gone out (and was staying out til the next day) i ended up phoning my dad at 2am because i was panicking, and then phoned barry at 6am to get him to come home! i totally panic! the few times i have done it this pregnancy though it's been after I've eaten chips :shrug: so when it comes up its not burny so it's not overly bad. with poppy though i got bad nausea from about 28 weeks onwards, really hoping it doesn't happen again!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Linds, I'm knackered now. Girls been at childminder since 8am,and I started packing at 8.45. Back sore now :( I've had a really bad back in both pregnancies, so I've been expecting it, but timing not great. NOt that I've lifted or moved loads, just been sitting down in awkward spots to do things!
Eshka, I was chuckling so much at your "wishlist" that i had to read it aloud to DH :) I'd say if you're busy going in to labour, then collecting hospital bag and notes would be a good plan!


----------



## NuKe

take it easyyyyyyyyyyyyy woman!!


----------



## dizzydoll

I'm gonna be moving soon and I'm so not looking forward to the packing Holywoodmum! Like you I prob won't be lifting but it's the sitting sorting things that's gonna take it outta me! At least it'll be worth it in the end! :)


Any news from Eshka?? :haha:


----------



## NuKe

we moved when poppy was 9 weeks old and that was soooooooo stressful, it's amazing how much crap you manage to accumulate :dohh:


----------



## dizzydoll

Yeah that's part of the reason we want to move asap so that we aren't moving with a baby!! I hate packing and moving out but love moving in haha :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Ohhh i had about 2-3hours sleep last night due to a head cold my head is pumping my hips are aching I feel so drained and didn't help iv spent 6hours on my feet shopping got a new outfit and the bloody skinny jeans don't fit! And I hit a bigger size ragin! Going to bed soon to try and sleep and shift the headache :( 

Got wee lady her first shoes today clarkes have such a nice selection, along with news clothes OH has her spoilt! 

Hope your all keeping well? X


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw ya poor thing :( Hope you feel better soon! A good nights rest will do you the world of good!

Aw little kids shoes are so adorable!! I'd say she loves them!


----------



## NuKe

courtney:hugs:


----------



## Wyntir

Seems I haven't been here in ages. how's everyone doing?

I'm finding things very tough, feeling totally overwelmed and knackered, Jax is waking up almost every hour for a feed, I don't do well on little sleep.


----------



## MajellaG

Hi wyntir, welcome back. I know everyone is probably telling you this but it will get easier & LO will settle into a routine. I know with Ellen she kept having growth spurts & would fed every hour on the hour for like two day straight & not sleep. You wonder how your ever going to get through it & in the back of your mind your thinking 'what if this goes on for weeks' but it wont & u'll get on track again. I found my Health Visitor a great support at this time. :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

Majella is totally right. the first 4-6 weeks was utter hell for us, but it DOES get better, and you do actually get used to the lack of sleep, I find it almost impossible to function on very little sleep too. The good news is- the weeks fly by. I know it probably doesn't seem like that atm and when you are on your own with him all day it seems like forever but it DOES go by sooooo fast. we are all here if u need advice or just a rant. Are you getting out of the house? I found even getting out for a short walk every day to be a HUGE help, clears both of yours heads and Poppy would usually fall asleep!


----------



## YoungNImum

Feeling better today altho my eyes still feel abit heavy, thankfully tho I got a decent nights sleep!

Dizzy: she dose love them looks like a proper big girl now :)

Wyntir: like the others have said it will get better once he's into a routine, do you feed on demand then? The first week when Eva was born she slept during the day and woke at night shattered wasn't the word! 

Nuke: your 35wks!!!!

X


----------



## Eshka

Morning ladies...no Layne. Bleh, lol.

Wyntir I'm so sorry you're feeling in the wars hun, like everyone has said it does pass, but I appreciate how tough it is. Hugs to you, and to Courtney :)

Well, I might not have popped, but a friend of mine who has been going through similar to me - start stop labour - had a pretty shocking Facebook status this morning. She went to bed around 11pm thoroughly pissed off and fed up after having had a sweep yesterday, and her little girl was born AT HOME just 3.5 hours later weighing 7lbs 15 oz!!! My God almighty lol I couldn't believe it. Poor girl had on and off contractions from 37 odd weeks, went right up to 40+5 then waddyaknow, baby came with a bang! Just amazing.

I'm off again for a bit, got my daughter's physio due this morning which is bound to be hellish.


----------



## Wyntir

yes am feeding on demand. Think that growth spurt you talked about is happening, he is feeding for 5- 10 mins only, going to sleep then waking up for another short feed very soon after. I cant move or get anything done. Am very tempted to switch to formula


----------



## mummylanning

Good luck with the moving guys. We are due at the end of August and cant move until the start of Jan so NOT looking forward to that, a 3-4 month old baby, just after christmas and all the lugging of stuff about..... wish I could do it now!

Wyntir, have you thought about trying combination feeding. They do recommend it for "hungrier" babies. It would give you a break. I have been reading up on it after a few women have mentioned it to me. I dont know if its a good thing or bad thing as I am not in the position but it have been recommended to me by other mums.


----------



## dizzydoll

Wow Eshka that's amazing!! :) Hope mum and baby are doing well :)

Wyntir you poor thing you must be exhausted! I've no experience with what you're going through yet but I'm sure as the other girls have said it'll pass soon enough! :hugs:

Mummylanning I do not envy you at all!! Sounds like you'll have a right time of it when you move!!


----------



## NuKe

Glad you're feeling better Courtney! 

Wyntir, don't give up hun!! In a couple of weeks it'll be a lot better! Combination feeding is an option... but you may find he rejects the boob- sucking on a bottle and a boobie are 2 completely different actions. I really REALLY regretted switching.

Eshka, that's insane!!!


----------



## Eshka

That's a good point about combination feeding - I've had a few people tell me to try it with this baby if he's overly hungry but I don't want to confuse him. Wyntir, you poor thing, I know it's no consolation right now but this stage really is temporary hun.

My friend and her little girl are doing brilliantly, absolutely no problems. She said she was terrified but barely even had time to dwell on it as it all happened so quickly! She did have a very speedy labour and birth with her son, though, so I guess the odds of another were quite high.

I'm so proud of Aoife - for the first time ever, she actually cooperated with her physio! She can't stand new faces with these things, and this woman has been trying to gauge her movement range for a long time now but each time Aoife has met her, she's just clammed up and refused to budge. I thought she'd do the same today, and she started out a little ropey but then suddenly did a 180 (probably as her big sister helped) and worked really well with the physio. So pleased!


----------



## MamaDo

NuKe said:


> have u seen the ones were it's a wee seat mamado?


Sorry Nuke was away for a couple days, just reading the posts I missed Lol...

Havn't seen those no, that sounds good though...is it a universal attachment thing? where have you seen them?


----------



## NuKe

ive seen them on amazon! heres the one ive been looking at:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/supercover...1A0E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334157975&sr=8-2


----------



## NuKe

Eshka said:


> That's a good point about combination feeding - I've had a few people tell me to try it with this baby if he's overly hungry but I don't want to confuse him. Wyntir, you poor thing, I know it's no consolation right now but this stage really is temporary hun.
> 
> My friend and her little girl are doing brilliantly, absolutely no problems. She said she was terrified but barely even had time to dwell on it as it all happened so quickly! She did have a very speedy labour and birth with her son, though, so I guess the odds of another were quite high.
> 
> I'm so proud of Aoife - for the first time ever, she actually cooperated with her physio! She can't stand new faces with these things, and this woman has been trying to gauge her movement range for a long time now but each time Aoife has met her, she's just clammed up and refused to budge. I thought she'd do the same today, and she started out a little ropey but then suddenly did a 180 (probably as her big sister helped) and worked really well with the physio. So pleased!

well done Aoife!


----------



## MamaDo

NuKe said:


> ive seen them on amazon! heres the one ive been looking at:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/supercover...1A0E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334157975&sr=8-2


Typical ... thats a far better idea for a ride along than we bought Lol


----------



## holywoodmum

Wyntir, I had to bully C to stay awake for feeds. Set her down on the flit to wake her up and then start again... Then you can try and get a full feed in slightly shorter time. Hang n there, the growth spurt will pass... 
Eshka, that's pretty exciting for your friend!
The removal men haven't shown up. Eventually got.through to them and they're 7 hours late... Grrr. Still waiting


----------



## NuKe

:shock: thats ridiculous!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

OMG 7 hours late!! That pretty much makes it useless them even turning up for you today!! Did they say why they are so late?


----------



## holywoodmum

you're telling me, i'm really pissed off that it was me that booked this bloke.


----------



## YoungNImum

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/b4632aa9.jpg


----------



## NuKe

gorgeous bumpage!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw fab bump!! :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Fab bump ;) especially like LO in the shot too


----------



## EmyDra

Eva and bump comparison!

Just caught up on everything there - Wyntir as the others have said, you don't wanna hear it but it's all normal. I was a mess the first few weeks, eating bread and jam at 3am and asleep in the middle of the day. Nothing else is important when LO is here, not until you adapt. Try and get out and meet other Mum's for support if you can - I couldn't even grasp how difficult it was, but it passed...it's just a case of endurance until it gets better unfortunately :hugs:

Still no Layne? But grats to your friend! Scary unexpected home birth, some babies are just so unpredictable.

Lucy Woah :( 7 hours late. Just what you need when you're moving so far away, have two small children and you're pregnant :growlmad:

Silas kept us up to 5.30 last night, Kev was up at 7.30 for work :(. It was AWFUL. I still managed slingmeet and had a boost of energy but goood I'm feeling rough now. And I have a driving lesson later.
His sleep is hiddeous for 7-10 days everytime a new bunch of teeth start coming through. We're on canines, just finished the first 4 molars, a week of brilliant sleep then it gradually got worse and now this :(
We settled him everytime and left him sleeping, then 10 mins later he was screaming again. Luckily we are both pretty calm people so we didn't get angry or annoyed...just really really tired.


----------



## holywoodmum

EmyDra said:


> Eva and bump comparison!

can't see the pics :(


----------



## MamaDo

Looking well YoungNImum! :flower:


----------



## Eshka

Awesome bumpage :)

Still no Layne. Saw the midwife today, poor woman - she asked me how far I am again and I promptly burst into tears, then started laughing at myself/apologising/crying even more. Honestly. My hormones today have been *awful* lol - that song Under Pressure by Queen came on while I was driving and I cried at that too!

He is head down, but no hint of him engaging (not worried about that, 3rd baby, plus none of mine ever engaged til labour) and he seems perfectly content where he is. I cried when she handed me back my empty wee pot and said it had been all clear. I managed a ''Oh that's good, thankyou'' before dissolving into a weird hiccup/sneeze/sob/snorty giggle.

Got home and found that Gary had done more cleaning - he'd cleared out and reorganised all the kitchen cupboards. Cried again cos they were just so organised.

Sobbed a couple of hours later when my friend came around with her kids, cos there were 5 in total including mine and I only had 4 packs of funsize Maltesers left.

Don't get all this crying - I feel totally fine, and feel fine even when I'm crying, but it won't stop! If anyone's around when it happens I'm actually having to tell them, one word per breath, that I'm really sorry and I'm actually ok, just crying for no reason. Usually comes out as:

''Sorry *sob* I *sob* can't *sob* help-it *long high pitched wail* hormones *sob* so-embarrassed *sob* hahahahaha *sob-snort* ''


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks girls, I feel huge and my backs so achy at times, glad iv not long left can't wait till baby is here. Have another growth scan on Monday so shall be able to hear what baby is getting upto in there. 

Havnt had time to catch up sorry, hope everyone bumps/babies are well? X


----------



## NuKe

I feel the same courtney, extremely uncomfortable most of the time now, she is sooo low my pelvis is in agony!! and my back! anyway, Eshka I have been like the for a good week now, I think I've had an average of a sobbing fit a day.


----------



## Eshka

Ah Courtney, you have all the sympathy in the world from me, as do you Nuke lol. The sobbing thing is bloody ridiculous, honestly. But a wee bit funny sometimes too.

Well I have a fun battle with BT on the cards today. They rang me and told me that my direct debit hadn't gone through, so I, being quite surprised, said, ''Oh? How much was it for?''.....£313.17!!!! It's normally £50 maximum!

They screwed up when we moved here - rather than just moving over my existing phone/broadband, they decided to start up a whole second contract and when I explained to them what they'd done (realised when I was getting two bills), they apologised and said they'd sort it. So they've cancelled my ORIGINAL contract, kept the one they started up open, and hit me with over £250 of charges for the privilege. Disgraceful, I am not a happy bunny and they are not getting one single penny from me in charges, argh!


----------



## NuKe

what dicks!!! if the DD didn't go through, make sure u contact ur bank to see if u got any "unpaid DD charges" because I'd be asking for that back from BT as well!! 

i still remember one time when i was pregnant with poppy and i made us enchiladas and I love cheese so I put an entire packet of grated mozzerella on top, it was too much for barry and he knew i liked it so he asked if i wanted some of his cheese. i was like "if you don't fuckin' like it, you don't have to fuckin' EAT IT." and then cried because he apparently didn't like my food. poor bloke :haha:


----------



## izzy29

Eshka said:


> Ah Courtney, you have all the sympathy in the world from me, as do you Nuke lol. The sobbing thing is bloody ridiculous, honestly. But a wee bit funny sometimes too.
> 
> Well I have a fun battle with BT on the cards today. They rang me and told me that my direct debit hadn't gone through, so I, being quite surprised, said, ''Oh? How much was it for?''.....£313.17!!!! It's normally £50 maximum!
> 
> They screwed up when we moved here - rather than just moving over my existing phone/broadband, they decided to start up a whole second contract and when I explained to them what they'd done (realised when I was getting two bills), they apologised and said they'd sort it. So they've cancelled my ORIGINAL contract, kept the one they started up open, and hit me with over £250 of charges for the privilege. Disgraceful, I am not a happy bunny and they are not getting one single penny from me in charges, argh!

Oh Eshka, we have had such bother with BT. There was work being down up the road from us and they crossed our phone wire with our neighbour. It took 2 weeks to sort out so in the meantime we had no phone of internet. We must have rang about 20 times and they told us the engineer would be out on 4 different occasions and no one turned up. Now we have an extra £60 on our bill which is our nieghbours calls he made but we have to pay it and they will refund us next month, absolute disaster. Just reminded me I must write a letter of complaint!!


----------



## NuKe

happy sweet potato week izzy!


----------



## izzy29

NuKe said:


> happy sweet potato week izzy!

awh thanks Nuke. I was just telling a girl I work with I am a sweet potato this week and she looked at me bizarrely lol!!


----------



## Eshka

Happy sweet potato week Izzy!

Nuke I'm not one bit surprised lol, it takes bugger all to send me into tears right now.

BT are a bunch of fecking cowboys, I don't even have the patience to ring them just yet, I'll wait a while as the woman said something about ringing me back today around midday. So much the better if I don't need to waste my energy, let them waste theirs, and I'll be telling her if they DARE restrict my services over this when I need my fecking phone to contact family when I go into labour, I'll go mental. We're properly in the sticks here with zero mobile reception and NEED to be able to get someone to help with kids when it happens, grrr!


----------



## NuKe

izzy29 said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> happy sweet potato week izzy!
> 
> awh thanks Nuke. I was just telling a girl I work with I am a sweet potato this week and she looked at me bizarrely lol!!Click to expand...

barry started calling Lola "the not-so-sweet-potato" at 18 weeks because it was when i started getting proper kicks and punches, still calls her it now! i think it might stick :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Nuke we havnt long left couple more weeks of aches and pains, no tears coming from me yet just alot of moaning lol

OH was saying about getting by broadband an phone line but mainly be using them for Internet but we have to pay stupid price for a phone line to be fitted so we have put it on hold for few months 

Eshka 10 days left! 

X


----------



## Eshka

Oi oi, guess who's had her bloody show? Lol, not getting *too* excited but hey, it's something!

I love the name Lola. A friend of mine had a little girl back in Feb and named her that. My youngest is obsessed with the name too!


----------



## NuKe

it's funny, cherryglitter off here had a little girl recently and named her Lola Rose... exact same name choice as us! I love it :cloud9:


----------



## Eshka

If I was to have a little girl I'd probably go for that name or something similar, it's so pretty. But, unless this one decides to leave his boy bits inside, he's definitely male and would need to make a drastic lifestyle choice in later life if he wants to be named Lola.


----------



## NuKe

:haha: any progress since the show?


----------



## Eshka

NuKe said:


> :haha: any progress since the show?

Nothing :shrug:

Feel very off though. Just not right, though nothing's specifically wrong. Keep thinking I need a wee then I don't and I have a mildly irritating backache, lots of pressure and period cramps, but that's nothing new really.

Actually feel like having a lie down but afraid to, cos usually when I do that I wake up sick.


----------



## MajellaG

mummylanning said:


> Wyntir, have you thought about trying combination feeding. They do recommend it for "hungrier" babies. It would give you a break. I have been reading up on it after a few women have mentioned it to me. I dont know if its a good thing or bad thing as I am not in the position but it have been recommended to me by other mums.

Im combi feeding & personally it really works for me. God love Ellen she gets whats going sometimes boob, sometimes fomula bottle, somtimes expressed boobie milk bottle. Shes great she doesnt mind bottle or boob & switches between the two no bother. Personally when I switched from exclusivly bf it was the first thing helped me get her in to a routine & now i feel much more in control. I put Ellen down at 11pm & she wakes at 4:30am & 7:30am for her feeds & nappy change like clock work - however two nites this week shes slept rite through the night once to 6:30am & this morning to 8am. I couldnt believe it!! :happydance:
I'll just add tho combi feeding is not recommended for babies younger than 10 days old.


----------



## NuKe

Eshka said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> :haha: any progress since the show?
> 
> Nothing :shrug:
> 
> Feel very off though. Just not right, though nothing's specifically wrong. Keep thinking I need a wee then I don't and I have a mildly irritating backache, lots of pressure and period cramps, but that's nothing new really.
> 
> Actually feel like having a lie down but afraid to, cos usually when I do that I wake up sick.Click to expand...

i felt like that the whole evening before my waters broke! just a bit... weird.


----------



## MajellaG

Hope something happens for you soon Eshka!!! :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Exciting Eshka come on get a move on baby boy! 
Try get som rest and food incase tonight's the night :D 
X


----------



## mummylanning

Just a quick check in from me to say hi! Work has been so frantic I have barely had a moment to sit down, but not I am waiting for my Indian take away i thought I'd have a read.

Good luck Eshka! I hope he gets a move on and you start to feel better!

Majella, thanks for your feedback on combi feeding, sounds like you have an angel on your hands who is happy to sleep through!.

I have managed to inadvertently find a mum local to me who is looking for someone to meet for coffee, due at the same time as me, who has turned out to be from N.I too, in fact only a few miles apart! Meeting her and a few others on Sunday for coffee.


----------



## NuKe

mummylanning said:


> Just a quick check in from me to say hi! Work has been so frantic I have barely had a moment to sit down, but not I am waiting for my Indian take away i thought I'd have a read.
> 
> Good luck Eshka! I hope he gets a move on and you start to feel better!
> 
> Majella, thanks for your feedback on combi feeding, sounds like you have an angel on your hands who is happy to sleep through!.
> 
> I have managed to inadvertently find a mum local to me who is looking for someone to meet for coffee, due at the same time as me, who has turned out to be from N.I too, in fact only a few miles apart! Meeting her and a few others on Sunday for coffee.

thats fantastic!!! i think you def need a close-by mummy friend or 2! and when your lo gets a bit older it's good for them too. :thumbup:

you should totally come to our next meet! i dont know what i'd do without my bnb ladies :blush:


----------



## mummylanning

NuKe said:


> you should totally come to our next meet! i dont know what i'd do without my bnb ladies :blush:

I'd need plenty of warning as I am living in london now! A bit far to travel on short notice! 

Ugh can someone tell me when the tiredness ends. 21 weeks and I am still knackered all the time!


----------



## NuKe

whoops i forgot about that :haha: there's bound to be loads of meets in london though!! my first pregnancy, i didnt start to feel a bit more energised until i was like 24/26 weeks, this time i havent really had much tiredness, well not to the extent where i was with poppy!


----------



## mummylanning

NuKe said:


> whoops i forgot about that :haha: there's bound to be loads of meets in london though!! my first pregnancy, i didnt start to feel a bit more energised until i was like 24/26 weeks, this time i havent really had much tiredness, well not to the extent where i was with poppy!

Surprisingly there are very few meets in my area that aren't centred around NCT or the Hospital and as I have chosen to go to a hospital out of area I don't qualify for the groups! Soooo I am starting my own!


----------



## EmyDra

I got talking to one other Mum at my antenatal classes (out of about 20) and she and her hubby gave me lifts back as I was walking and it saved taxi. Turned out we gave birth on the same day and she was opposite me in the ward! It was amazing.


----------



## NuKe

mummylanning said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> whoops i forgot about that :haha: there's bound to be loads of meets in london though!! my first pregnancy, i didnt start to feel a bit more energised until i was like 24/26 weeks, this time i havent really had much tiredness, well not to the extent where i was with poppy!
> 
> Surprisingly there are very few meets in my area that aren't centred around NCT or the Hospital and as I have chosen to go to a hospital out of area I don't qualify for the groups! Soooo I am starting my own!Click to expand...

that's awesome!!! :thumbup:



EmyDra said:


> I got talking to one other Mum at my antenatal classes (out of about 20) and she and her hubby gave me lifts back as I was walking and it saved taxi. Turned out we gave birth on the same day and she was opposite me in the ward! It was amazing.

i didnt get talking to any of the other mums in my antenatal group really. just polite chitchat. but i also ended up opposite one in hospital after we'd had our babies on the same day! i remember she had a little boy called Michael :)


----------



## mummylanning

NuKe said:


> that's awesome!!! :thumbup:

Well we pregnant women need to stick together!


----------



## Eshka

Morning ladies.

No birth announcement from me yet - things appeared to start up last night then, of course, calmed down again when I went to bed.

We were sat watching tv/chatting and I thought I felt a BH starting up, except it became pretty damn sore and lasted a full minute. We'd been so busy giggling I just looked at OH and my jaw dropped, then his did, then when it passed even he was like, 'That one was different, wasn't it?' and I nodded, cos it seriously felt like The Real Thing. We got up and pottered around a bit, next one hit after 15 mins, then a few more started coming 5 mins apart and I swear, BOTH of us (even him and he's been very chilled every other time) were 100% sure it was time, so much so I said I'd go lie down and try to snooze while they were fairly bearable.

They became irregular when I went to bed, eased off and here I am...I got nothing, lol. Still not feeling totally right this morning but hey ho.


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah fantastic lanning especially finding another NI mummy, hope use have a good meet. 

Aw Eshka start the count down only 9days left! 

X


----------



## Eshka

I know hun.

Boys really do seem to just do their own thing *sigh*


----------



## mummylanning

Not sure its just boys. A work colleague of mine had a girl and she went the full 2 weeks over!


----------



## Eshka

Well it's either the baby or it's me or it's the damn cows outside stealing all my labour energy :( They haven't shut up mooing all morning, the kids' dad was late and I want to jump in the car and nip to Asda for some treats seeing as I'm going to be stuck here all weekend, but I know in my logical mind it's probably not wise to go on my own, Gary's still in bed and if I ask him to go to the shop for me he'll complain :(

Eugh, I'm sorry, I'm just SO fed up. I widdled myself this morning when I sneezed (not liking this side effect, makes me feel like an old woman), I'm still dosed up with this rotten cold and I now hate, hate HATE weekends with a passion. I used to love my own company and now I can't bloody stand it cos it's all I have from Saturday afternoon until Sunday night every week :(

Sod it - I'm getting changed and going to Asda, just to get out for a teensy bit before Gary goes to work, it can't do any harm. I absolutely hate feeling down in the dumps and refuse to let it take over, grrr!!


----------



## NuKe

did u make it back ok? I am so totally BOREDDDDDDDDD atm, barry had to get a cordizone injection into his elbow yesterday morning so he's unable to drive (still in a lot of pain). u really dont realise how much u rely on a car til it's out of action! barry and pops are upstairs napping atm. we took poppy to the park this morning but i wont be doing that again til after i have lola as im in agony now from my back and hips! well, i say that now... :haha:


----------



## Eshka

I did, still here in one piece - a pregnant one, lol.

Just got some nice things to snack on and now Gary's off to work, so let the boredom commence....


----------



## EmyDra

Our cars out of action too. :(, not that we'd have used it. Little man is really sick, never vomited in his life before (not even as a tiny baby) and just threw up everywhere yesterday and terrible terrible diarrea nappies that smell like wheat and wotsits and poo. He's not eaten much today and slept awful last night, hoping it's over soon. Pretty sure he had a temp too :(
He's not upset, just really quiet and falling asleep on us etc. Had to scrub liquid poo off his matress then blow-dry it at 9pm last night...his bedclothes have been washed a lot.
:sick:


----------



## Eshka

Emy that's awful, bless him, must be some nasty bug going around :( Always a nasty shock if they haven't been ill before. My youngest's first bug scared the crap out of her.

I hauled my big pregnant arse out for a big pregnant walk today. Very proud of myself and it did wonders for my mood; now chilling out listening to some music while I wait for himself to get in from work.


----------



## EmyDra

I really feel for you Eshka :(, that last week for me dragged. And I think the stopping/starting would drive me mad. Hoping that he's here soon x


----------



## Eshka

Ah no, to be honest with you Emy I'm pretty chilled about it now, should've been having a walk every day to help relieve the frustration lol. I have my whingey moments but that's all they are, and I'm the first one to tell myself to shut the feck up, lmao! Could be sat here 2 weeks overdue with failed sweeps facing induction, so really, I can't complain!


----------



## NuKe

aw nooooo I hope Silas gets better very soon!! Poppy's like that when she's sick, normally she's not a cuddly kid but when she's not well all she does is cuddle and fall asleep :(


----------



## MajellaG

Eshka u still hanging on? :flower:


----------



## dizzydoll

Heya ladies how are we all today? 
How are you doing Eshka?


----------



## NuKe

anyone had a baby in the last 24 hrs? :haha:


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha nope but I've seen mine :happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

God I'm shattered! 

Sunday we went for lunch with my dad as mum was in England visiting my twin, Eva was really well behaved and OH coloured in with her after our meal until they'd finished there drinks, but we sat in the sun playing the violins an it slowly drained the energy out of me then we said we'd stay over night because I'd the hospital yesterday an there house is closer to it than mine. But the mattress at my mums is to bloody soft I just kept sinking so had an unsettled night.

Next morning around 9 we walked to the shops plus I needed to put checks in the banks we got back about 12 had lunch relaxed for abit then set of for the bus at 3.00 walked round asda got wee lady more summer clothes then walked down to the hospital. Luckily we where only about 20mins in the hospital, and most of that time was the nurses talking to Eva, anyway quick update from scan, the lady was going to tell us baby's gender but it had it's back to us, and they won't me back in 2wks for another growth scan, baby hasn't gained much from our last visit and was just above the bottom line on the growth chart.

So today I'm having a lazy day! I'm still in my pajamas and I havnt started on the cleaning, thankfully I got a half decent nights sleep in my own bed last night 

X


----------



## NuKe

wowza! sounds like you've had a busy few days courtney!! ive done feck all today, still loaded with this stinking cold. hips and back giving me some serious jip, poppy knocked over a glass a few mins ago so cleaning the floor on my hands and knees and inspecting a 5' square area for tiny pieces of glass i may have missed with the vaccuum didn't help! cannot wait to get this kid out of me!!!!!!!!

any pics dizzy?


----------



## izzy29

Any idea for somewhere nice for a weekend away? i want to escape for a couple of days before baby arrives but dont want to fly so somewhere within a few hrs away.


----------



## dizzydoll

Yup here's the munchkin! :)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/evillilsheep/2012-04-17094817.jpg


----------



## NuKe

aw great pic dizzy!!!!! so cute!!!

izzy, what about dublin?


----------



## EmyDra

Gonna guess a girly for you Dizzy :)

That's a beautiful picture for 13 weeks!


----------



## dizzydoll

Thanks guys :) I wasn't expecting it to be as clear as that!! I was in shock when baby just popped up on the screen, was expecting a Rachel from friends jobbie haha :rofl:


----------



## izzy29

Brill pic Dizzy doll, which mine had been so clear.

Yes Nuke Dublin could be an option. Loads of places doing deals for during the week but come the weekend whe we would be going it doubles in price!!!!


----------



## NuKe

eeeeek! donegal?


----------



## dizzydoll

Have you had a look on sites like pigsback.com hun? They always seem to have deals on for different hotels and stuff around the country with loads of money off. Could be worth looking into. I think the deals change every day or so.

If you're going to Dublin you could stay that little bit further out and travel into the city centre by Luas or bus? Could work out cheaper.


----------



## dizzydoll

Or what about somewhere to the West like Galway, Westport or Ennis? Not sure about prices but you could prob get a nice BnB and if you have a car lots of relaxing sight seeing to do :)


----------



## YoungNImum

I think it was all the walking that took it out of me nuke, I used to walk loads when carrying Eva but I get so sore this time round and sound like i smoke 60 a day an iv never smoked! 

Fab scan pic dizzy so clear! 

Well where is Eshka hiding? Maybe she's sneaked of an had layne??? :)

X


----------



## mummylanning

Hello All, 

Been busy with work the last few days and thought I would pop on to say hi!

I have just found out that I have 10 weeks left of work and in those 10 weeks I need to take 5 weeks holiday! My manager doesnt want me to take it all off in one go as I am training my replacement who started on Monday but and there are about 5 weeks in the next 10 that are "blacked out" for holidays.

So i am taking 2 full weeks off in May 4 weeks I am doing 1 day less a week and in my final month I am only working half my weekly hours! By the time i get to my maternity leave everything will be done and I will be getting bored! Good job I still have to finish my course or there would be nothing for me to do!

Anyone heard from Eshka?


----------



## LaurGil

Hi ladies 

Hope your all keeping well 

I had an awful 36 wk app yesterday it was a stand in consultant from a differant hospital ,she confirmed I would need a planned section but then give me no info on it ,told me they would give me a date at my 39 week app (i thought you were supposed to have section at 38/39 wks) ,I have also already had signs of early labour & had my DS at 39 wks ,she never told me want to do if I go in to labour natually before I get a date .I'm due the 16th May. Any advice would be greatly appreciated xXx


----------



## YoungNImum

Good to hear from you laur, sounds like that consultant didn't really inform you very well, could you make another appointment to see your own consultant maybe you'll get more answers x


----------



## LaurGil

Youngmum she couldnt get us out the door quick enough ,i'm going to ring the clinic this afternoon ,my own consultant is away on maternity leave so there have just been a load of stand ins .After speaking to a few differant girls there is no way I should be getting a date after 39 wks because you need a pre ass etc before hand its far to late 

I cant believe we are all nearly full term already ,were has this year gone !!!

xxx


----------



## NuKe

crazy innit lauren? i cannot believe we are nearly full term!!! id be ringing the clinic to speak to someone different tbh, you're right that sections are supposed to be at 38/39 weeks!


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah right, so basically she probably won't see use again? Yea id ring and ask to see someone and just explain that you don't no where you stand because the other consultant told what needed to happen but didn't te you how or even when.
God ino I thought may would never come, now I just hope the end of april drags in abit :S iv to wash baby clothes pack bags and buy size 1 avert teats which I can't bloody find anywhere!!! 

X


----------



## YoungNImum

Dizzy when's your next scan :) x


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw LaurGil that sounds awful! Hopefully someone else at the clinic can give you more info!!

YoungNImum my next scan is the 11th of June. It seems a bit scary that I'll be almost 21 weeks by then and that's not that far away haha :)


----------



## EmyDra

That sounds very unhelpful Laura :(

Did they not give you the option of a vbac? Are you happy about the section? x


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah not long away really :) have picked names yet? x


----------



## LaurGil

Nuke it only seems like a couple of mths from the BFP

Youngmum I rang the community midwife who said thats far too late to ring up to the hospital so I did & they have taken my details ,the sister who is in charge said she will sort it & get back to me so hopefully I will have a date soon .

Emy I didnt want a section at all ,I am gutted & cried all afternoon yesterday but tbh with the problems I already have it would be foolish of me to go against the doctors advise & make things worse for myself in the long term 

dizzy June wont be long coming round :happydance: will you be asking the sex ?

xXx


----------



## YoungNImum

Great laur least you'll no what's gonna happen now with plenty of notice instead of the very last minute or like you say you go into labour before you no the section date, do you feel better now you no something is being done? X


----------



## EmyDra

:hugs: Laura :( that's tough going. I understand, I'd be really upset if I had to have another induction x


----------



## MajellaG

dizzydoll said:


> Yup here's the munchkin! :)

Fab pic - I just love scan pics there so exciting!!



LaurGil said:


> Emy I didnt want a section at all ,I am gutted & cried all afternoon yesterday but tbh with the problems I already have it would be foolish of me to go against the doctors advise & make things worse for myself in the long term

Did you have a section with Jack? Personally I found mine fine the recovery was not as bad as people make out. I will be elective section next time (listen to me next time & ellen only 6 weeks!! :haha:). If I was to try VBAC id probably have to be induced at 36 weeks due to my small pelvis issues. :shrug:
Id rather choose to have another section & know what to expect, than full labour & still end up on the operating table. :growlmad:


----------



## NuKe

i always thought a section would be my absolute worst nightmare... not any more after watching OBEM a few weeks ago, did anyone see that baby that got it's head out and got stuck? 2 episiotomies, forceps, burly man pushing down on the mum's tummy... ended up breaking the poor baby's clavicle to get him out! THAT'S my nightmare.


----------



## MajellaG

NuKe said:


> i always thought a section would be my absolute worst nightmare... not any more after watching OBEM a few weeks ago, did anyone see that baby that got it's head out and got stuck? 2 episiotomies, forceps, burly man pushing down on the mum's tummy... ended up breaking the poor baby's clavicle to get him out! THAT'S my nightmare.

Thats awful!! I REFUSE to watch OBEM because of things like this. I remember sitting down the watch it after Ellen was born thinking' well chances are i'll never have a NCB so I can watch this now' next thing that wheel this doll in for a section - well you never seen a lady reach for a remote as quick in your life!!:haha:
I often thought that if Ellen had on been born with the vaccuum like they tried she could have had dislocated shoulders or hips. :cry:


----------



## MajellaG

We got Ellen Baptised on Sunday & wot a fantastic day!!
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n532/majellagraham/IMG_0039-1.jpg
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n532/majellagraham/IMG_0019.jpg
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n532/majellagraham/P1010817.jpg
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n532/majellagraham/P1010819.jpg
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n532/majellagraham/P1010820.jpg

And to top it all off my cousin who had a baby 2 weeks after Ellen was born asked me to be Godmother to her wee man!! :cloud9:
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n532/majellagraham/IMG_0122.jpg


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Majella Ellen is such a dote!!! :)

We aren't planning on finding out the sex at all! :) It''s fun guessing though :) We have a few names in mind but nothing we are set on just yet :)


----------



## NuKe

love the new avatar dizzy!
maj, ellen is so gorgeous... can't help thinking she bears a resemblance to Poppy when she was that age!


----------



## dizzydoll

Thanks hun it's one of my new t shirts from New Look that I can finally wear :haha:


----------



## NuKe

im normally not into tshirts like that, yano "hands off the bump" and such, but i do love that mama saurus one!! i did have one last time round though and it had a cartoon of baby in my womb on the bump bit and the baby was listening to an ipod. :haha: i did like that. wish id kept it!


----------



## Wyntir

wow Nuke, can't believe your 36 weeks already!


----------



## NuKe

i know!!! :shock:


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw that sounds so cute Nuke!! :)


----------



## EmyDra

Baby Ellen is so gorgeous! Glad it was a good day and (assuming that's you Majella) you look really well! Congrats on your Godmothering too :)

I got a smiley this morning on my digital ovulation tests!!! I'm actually so excited about knowing we DTD at the right time and counting down a proper 2WW :)


----------



## NuKe

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! so excited for u emma! what's your testing date?


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm here!! Have survived almost a whole week in Germany :) I was hoping for a BA by the time I came back on Eshka, but notice you hvaen't been on fora day or so, so perhaps you do have some news for us!
Mummylanning, that's cool you've found some local mums to be to meet with :) hope it goes well on Sunday!
Emy, is Silas feeling better? Yay for smiley on your digi! When will you test?Great scan pic dizzy :)
Izzy, there is a lovely wee BnB in Dundrum - The Carriage House - and lots of nice beach walks and Newcastle just down the road :)
Laura, hope you got some answers from the hospital when they called you back (they did call you back, didn't they? otherwise kick up some stink!)

I have a meeting with a german midwife tomorrow to see if I can give birth at the birthing centre rather than the hospital - hope it goes well! NOt sure if she'll do any check up sort of things or not, but it'll be nice to have a see about how germans do pregnancy!


----------



## EmyDra

The mysterious German's and their pregnancy! :haha: Aside from lack of G&A I know nothing more, my Dad was hospitalised in Germany last year though and said the care was second to none :thumbup:

I guess I'll be testing 1st-3rd I'll try and hold off to 11DPO at the earliest just so my result is easy to see and I'm not line-spotting with crazy eyes! I may not though, I don't knoooow!!! Hope it works :)

My Mum is visiting late May so may have to tell her if I'm preggo at that point, I basically never skype them and sending her a FB message or text to announce it is kinda lame. Anyway, that's forward thinking. Fingers crossed.


----------



## holywoodmum

EmyDra said:


> The mysterious German's and their pregnancy! :haha: Aside from lack of G&A I know nothing more, my Dad was hospitalised in Germany last year though and said the care was second to none :thumbup:
> 
> I guess I'll be testing 1st-3rd I'll try and hold off to 11DPO at the earliest just so my result is easy to see and I'm not line-spotting with crazy eyes! I may not though, I don't knoooow!!! Hope it works :)
> 
> My Mum is visiting late May so may have to tell her if I'm preggo at that point, I basically never skype them and sending her a FB message or text to announce it is kinda lame. Anyway, that's forward thinking. Fingers crossed.

That's positive thinking!


----------



## NuKe

:thumbup: emma. sending u all the :dust: i can muster!!


----------



## tiggertea

:dust:


----------



## MajellaG

EmyDra said:


> Baby Ellen is so gorgeous! Glad it was a good day and (assuming that's you Majella) you look really well! Congrats on your Godmothering too :)
> 
> I got a smiley this morning on my digital ovulation tests!!! I'm actually so excited about knowing we DTD at the right time and counting down a proper 2WW :)

Yeah Emma thats me with the blonde hair.
Congrats on the smiley, I never got one on the digi's just the cheapies. Hope it works out for you!! :dust:



holywoodmum said:


> I'm here!! Have survived almost a whole week in Germany :) I was hoping for a BA by the time I came back on Eshka, but notice you hvaen't been on fora day or so, so perhaps you do have some news for us!
> Mummylanning, that's cool you've found some local mums to be to meet with :) hope it goes well on Sunday!
> Emy, is Silas feeling better? Yay for smiley on your digi! When will you test?Great scan pic dizzy :)
> Izzy, there is a lovely wee BnB in Dundrum - The Carriage House - and lots of nice beach walks and Newcastle just down the road :)
> Laura, hope you got some answers from the hospital when they called you back (they did call you back, didn't they? otherwise kick up some stink!)
> 
> I have a meeting with a german midwife tomorrow to see if I can give birth at the birthing centre rather than the hospital - hope it goes well! NOt sure if she'll do any check up sort of things or not, but it'll be nice to have a see about how germans do pregnancy!

Hope you finding germany ok good luck with the midwife!! :flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

Great emy :D howling have use been trying now? X

Hwm: good luck today hope your appointment goes well, just out of curiosity do you speak german x


----------



## EmyDra

Aww thanks everyone :)

We started TTC on a cycle I started late December, this is our fourth cycle and first one I've managed to get any indication of when I'm ovulating.

I had my driving lesson last night and it's the night Kev does online racing. So he was finishing that at 10 and I just got on with some stuff and had a shower. Then I figured, what the heck I'll be provocative, slung on a sexy chemise and came into the livingroom. I said "I'll be upstairs", and he didn't look at me (since he was racing). So he said "ok darling" then turned to look at me and back to the race, then he took this hilarious double take and crashed his car rather splendidly :haha:

I heard him avoiding explaining the crash over his mic :haha:, he lost that last race...but assured me that he didn't mind. ;)


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: emma!!!!!!

any word from eshka?! i think its getting more and more likely now she's had her LO!


----------



## holywoodmum

Haha Emma! 
MW was lovely. Just a good chat today. Going back on Tue for antenatal check :)
Anyone got eshka on Facebook?


----------



## NuKe

i must say, there'll be no wondering about me when i go into labour, you'll be getting bombarded with texts/fb updates and ill probably be on here in between contractions :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

see I'm the opposite - I'll keep schtum until the baby is here I think!


----------



## NuKe

im not a very private person at all! plus last time i remember updating my status on the way to hospital and the supportive messages i got were amazing!


----------



## EmyDra

I didn't really use FB very much when I had Silas and my phone didn't update. I would totally update now!


----------



## YoungNImum

I agree with you nuke her baby boy has to be hear by now, an if not I hope Eshka is doing ok, I never updated my Facebook until I got home from the hospital with Eva. 2 of my sisters put on there status announcing the birth of there new niece and 1 put a few pics up. 

Again I don't think I'll update on Facebook but who knows, I'll defo try and update on here even if iv to get OH to update for me x


----------



## MajellaG

EmyDra said:


> Aww thanks everyone :)
> 
> We started TTC on a cycle I started late December, this is our fourth cycle and first one I've managed to get any indication of when I'm ovulating.
> 
> I had my driving lesson last night and it's the night Kev does online racing. So he was finishing that at 10 and I just got on with some stuff and had a shower. Then I figured, what the heck I'll be provocative, slung on a sexy chemise and came into the livingroom. I said "I'll be upstairs", and he didn't look at me (since he was racing). So he said "ok darling" then turned to look at me and back to the race, then he took this hilarious double take and crashed his car rather splendidly :haha:
> 
> I heard him avoiding explaining the crash over his mic :haha:, he lost that last race...but assured me that he didn't mind. ;)

Love it, Love it, Love it!!! :rofl:



NuKe said:


> :rofl: emma!!!!!!
> 
> any word from eshka?! i think its getting more and more likely now she's had her LO!




NuKe said:


> im not a very private person at all! plus last time i remember updating my status on the way to hospital and the supportive messages i got were amazing!

Agree & Agree!!

Must get you girls on facebook ive given in & got myself one!! Majella Graham if you want to add me.


----------



## NuKe

can u post a link here maj? theres a few coming up when i search! how r u and ellen doing these days anyway?

i so hope eshka and lo are doing well! courtney all u need to do is make sure one of us has your number to keep us all in the loop! tbh id update you girls before even fb, because i know it's not just nosiness but we've all followed each others' stories and i know u genuinely care :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw hope Eshka will return with some news soon!! So excting!! :)

This is me on fb if anyone wants to add me....I must warn you though I go through phases of not posting at all for ages and then posting loads of crap :rofl: My Facebook!!


----------



## NuKe

added u dizzy! im lindsay hutchinson :D


----------



## holywoodmum

I added you majella :)


----------



## EmyDra

Added you both I'm Rumsey :)


----------



## YoungNImum

I'm abit lazy when it comes to adding people on Facebook, so anyone who wonts to add me my name is Courtney floyd the pic is of my wee lady x


----------



## YoungNImum

Nuke did poppy choose a colour for lolas room? x


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Nuke did poppy choose a colour for lolas room? x

yes! We let her pick and she liked green and yellow! So we got a nice light pistachio green for the walls and a lemony yellow to do her chest of drawers. Then I bought a big bright pink flowery wall decal and her cot is bright pink so I think I might just do multicoloured and get blue drawer handles and a red lampshade :haha: We are always about the mismatching!


----------



## MajellaG

NuKe said:


> can u post a link here maj? theres a few coming up when i search! how r u and ellen doing these days anyway?
> 
> i so hope eshka and lo are doing well! courtney all u need to do is make sure one of us has your number to keep us all in the loop! tbh id update you girls before even fb, because i know it's not just nosiness but we've all followed each others' stories and i know u genuinely care :)

I can wait for your updates!!!



dizzydoll said:


> Aw hope Eshka will return with some news soon!! So excting!! :)
> 
> This is me on fb if anyone wants to add me....I must warn you though I go through phases of not posting at all for ages and then posting loads of crap :rofl: My Facebook!!

Come on Eshka, we miss you (plus were nosey & want to see your little baba!!)
I'm going to add you now dizzy & Courtney too.


----------



## dizzydoll

I think I've accepted all friend requests so far :) If I haven't though do resend or message me haha :) My phone sometimes eats updates!!

How is everyone this lovely Saturday??


----------



## NuKe

in paaaaaaain! spent a few hours painting the nursery and my hips are ACHING. grinding every time i take a step :(

...but the nursery looks immense!


----------



## YoungNImum

Accepted both you girls :) 

I'm good I cleaned the whole kitchen about half an hour ago I wonted to move the microwave beside the new toaster because they are both sliver, an was going to move the kettle beside the White deepfat fryer, OH said he'd do it tomorrow tho. 
And OH treats me to takeaway on Saturday's so I don't need cook, Chinese tonight :) 

Ah fab nuke I think if it looks anything like your wedding colours it will be fantastic! And a bright pink cot sounds amazing!!!

X


----------



## holywoodmum

Photos please Lindsay


----------



## YoungNImum

Yes wss^^^^ :) x


----------



## NuKe

it's not finished yet! we're gonna need another tin! im not uploading anything til the wall decal gets here and ive done the chest of drawers and it's all done!


----------



## Wyntir

Added you both, I'm Emma Todd.

No eshka news yet?

I'm having a rough time at the min, I'm not dealing well with being a mummy, I thought it was what I wanted but now it's happened I'm not so sure. I don't do well with this little person always needing me and not having a break to myself. That sounds very selfish of me, and it's been hard to even admit some of what I'm feeling. It feels like a big mistake, I don't think I was supposed to be mum.

And where is this magical bond I'm supposed to have? Someone forgot to te my body this, I just feel like a milk machine


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh Emma, I could have written the exact same thing after Bridget was born. Huge hugs for you. It could be the "baby blues" but if the feeling doesn't shift then definitley talk to your Health Visitor as it could be an early indication of PND. It totally doesn't mean you've done something wrong and please try not to beat yourself up about it as I know you'll already be feeling rough and down at yourself.
When B was born it felt like she was someone else's child that I was just having to look after, and there was no connection what so ever. I questioned what I had done and what I was meant to do for this small needy person - It was like I wouldn't have wanted anything to happen to her, but only in the same was as if it was a friends child you were looking after - complete absence of any 'maternal feeling'. I used to look at Charlotte doing something sweet and cute and my heart would melt and there was nothing in my heart for Bridget at that time... but now she's such a wee pet and gives me heart melting moments all the time...
Do tell you health visitor - it's hard to say it out loud, and I know it was probably really hard for you to write it here, but there are lots of people who can help you. 
You will gradually get to know Jax more and as the days go by you'll grow slowly closer and one day you'll look back at this 3 week old stage and it'll feel like you're describing something that happened to someone else.
Sorry I've probably waffled a lot, but your post just made me feel so strongly for you and to want to give you a big hug and reassurance too xx


----------



## NuKe

I completely agree with what HWM said wyntir. I could also have written that. I felt like I'd made the biggest mistake ever, kept thinking about giving her up for adoption, even had thoughts of chucking her out the window or down the stairs. For a LOT of women that bond takes quite a while to build up. I distinctly remember holding Poppy and looking down at her and actually being freaked out by those 2 little eyes staring at me. I also agree that you NEED to speak to your HV. I put it off and pretended everything was okay because I felt so guilty about how I was feeling. I didn't tell anyone how I felt, even here on bnb, so kudos to you for being strong enough to open up to us. It built up and built up until it all came to a head when Poppy was about 4 months and I pretty much had a small breakdown. Are you going to any mums and tots groups? I found that REALLY REALLY helped me. Also baby massage was a big help, that skin to skin contact really helped. It's really hard going to a group the first time when you don't know anyone, but looking back it was the best thing I did. And here's the good news- it gets better. Whether it's the baby blues or you do in fact have PND, it WILL get better. But only if you talk to your HV or GP. Otherwise it's going to stay this way. How's your OH doing with it all? Is he helping at night? :hugs:


----------



## MajellaG

Huge :hugs:to you wyntir. Being a mum is scary business, please listen to Holywood & Nukes advise they speak the truth!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

It can be a really emotional first few months wyntir especially if your not getting much rest. Like the other girls have said mention To your feeling to your HV or doc, they will be able to help you huge hugs to you x


----------



## dizzydoll

:hugs: Wyntir the other girls have given great advice already for you so I just wanna give some hugs :hugs:


----------



## EmyDra

You're a brave woman Wyntir, I couldn't have put it better than Linds or Lucy. :hugs:

I felt overwelmed at the start but didn't have the same experience. It did take me a while to feel the bond everyone talks about.

It's totally normal to feel how you are feeling :hugs:


----------



## Wyntir

Thank you girls, I knew I could say how I was feeling here and not get judged. Thank you for understanding. It actually really helped putting it here. Sunday morning I picked Jax up and started crying and cuddling him, telling him how sorry I was about how I was feeling. And as some of you may have seen, I'm looking to buy a sling, so hopefully that will help us too


----------



## tiggertea

Everyone else has just about covered it so just huge :hugs: from me! x


----------



## Wyntir

Can't believe Jax is 4 weeks old today! He has outgrown quite a few babygros already. Last weigh in last week he is now up to 9lb 7, a little over a whole pound he has gained.


----------



## NuKe

have u considered talking to your GP or HV emma?


----------



## YoungNImum

I washed all my Baby boys clothes yesterday today is all my baby girls stuff. I need to get our bags packed! 

Wyntir we all go through rough patches. Have a chat with your HV I'm sure it would help actually talking about how your feeling face to face to somone :) x


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> I washed all my Baby boys clothes yesterday today is all my baby girls stuff. I need to get our bags packed!
> 
> Wyntir we all go through rough patches. Have a chat with your HV I'm sure it would help actually talking about how your feeling face to face to somone :) x

exactly. the HV is there just as much for you as she is for Jax! :hugs:


----------



## dizzydoll

Wyntir a sling sounds like a great idea :)

YoungNImum aw washing baby clothes!! You're so close!!!


----------



## NuKe

my mum got us a hooded towel and a few sleepsuits yesterday so I've got those in the wash atm :D god u forget how tiny they start out!!


----------



## EmyDra

It doesn't seem a month since Jax was born, that's nuts! It's amazing how they gain weight so quickly, wee munchkins.


----------



## MajellaG

Thats the sadness thing ive had to do so far is box up Ellens first baby grows. She in to 0-3 months now. :cry:


----------



## NuKe

omg... I'm the next regular due to give birth!!! i know reno is technically next but she's never on here :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

Has anyone heard from t-bell, cheekyalana or emmaandbaby1
And what has happened to Eshka! Surely the baby is here now :)


----------



## NuKe

I'd be shocked if he wasn't here!! I cannot wait to see pics and hear her story, I so hope everything went well! Feeling a bit nervous as it has been quite a few days since she's been on!


----------



## Wyntir

Will see how the next few days go, if I start feeling that again I will say to someone. Thank you for your help.

Ha it's funny how the novelty of washing baby clothes wear off after their born


----------



## NuKe

good! glad you're feeling a bit better hun.


----------



## YoungNImum

Cheekyalanna had a baby girl be section, not sure about the rest?

I'm also abit nervous about Eshka I hope her an her baby boy are well, hope she updates us soon.

Nuke I forgot how small newborn clothes where aswell then I got the tiny baby stuff out to wash :O it's almost our month!!! 

Ino dizzydoll only feels like I had my first scan a month or so ago

X


----------



## NuKe

i can't believe I'm term today! :shock: 

getting the gym ball down today to try and get this kid's head engaged!


----------



## YoungNImum

Omg nuke 21days! 

Iv went totally blank on what to pack in our hospital bags! Iv got my hand held fan nightie, slippers pads, breast pads knickers, towel toothbrush hair brush etc 
X


----------



## NuKe

in mine ive got-

pjs
2 tops
mat pads
breast pads
nappies
toiletries
dressing gown
slippers
clothes for kiddywink
a wee blanket

i figure if i end up going in and forget anything barry can bring it up!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw happy 37 weeks Nuke!!! :) So exciting!! :)

I get to go pick up my pram today :happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy 37 weeks Lindsay!


----------



## NuKe

thanks girls! which pram did you go for dizzy?


----------



## dizzydoll

THe Obaby Zezu pramette in black. I really wanted it in lime but a girl I went to school with was selling a nearly new one in black for just &#8364;120 so I couldn't justify getting the new one :haha:

Here she is!! :) I just have to buy the car seat for it now :)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/evillilsheep/pram.jpg


----------



## holywoodmum

that looks lush :) You'll be able to add colour to it with blankets and stuff anyway :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Yeah it was such a bargain! :) The colourful little things you can see inside are a tigger and a winnie the pooh that I got today on sale in tesco for just &#8364;3.50 each reduced from &#8364;15!!! They get to sleep in the pram for now haha :)


----------



## EmyDra

What a bargain! It's a lovely pram :) 

Didn't get mine until Silas was born!


----------



## NuKe

bargain!! i had my pram/carseat from about 32 weeks, my mum and dad bought it and tried to hold it hostage until she arrived, due to silly superstitions surrounding having it in the house, but i told them to wise up :haha:


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha yeah I have to keep it a secret from most of my family that we have bought it as everyone here is crazy superstitious!! The only thing I'm worried about is money so it was the sensible thing to do to buy it now :haha:


----------



## NuKe

ur just right too! Wish id been able to get mine for that price!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Ooo love your pram! An what a bargain price! 

When we got our wee women's pram I was around 25wks and OH put a teddy in the car seat bit attached to the pram until she arrived, she looked far better sitting unit than the teddy lol 

Getting Eva a personalised cushion made for her cot popped on eBay an came across those wall sticker things, iv seen one that will match the pattern on the cushion I'm so tempted to get it today!!! I hate eBay I spend far to much money lol 
X


----------



## EmyDra

eBay is a killer for me too...now Etsy is zapping any money that's left!


----------



## dizzydoll

Ah that sounds like a fab idea for Evas room! :)

I had problems with paypal for ages so couldn't buy anything on ebay for ages but got it sorted so i can sell some of my clothes and i just know that whatever goes onto my account from selling prob won't get to my bank account lol :dohh:


----------



## YoungNImum

Just got it, can't wait till it arrives 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180689961979?redirect=mobile


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw hun that's fab!!!


----------



## NuKe

yep im an ebay addict too! im currently coveting these: 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/SewF...dsBlankets-and-Taggies/181072841952283?ref=ts

she makes custom hoods etc for buggies! GAH!! LEOPARD PRINT!!!


----------



## NuKe

those decals are seriously cute court!! here's the one im waiting on for lola's room: 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170552464533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv only ever bought from eBay, might consider selling some of evas baby stuff iv kept if baby is a boy. Loads of dresses with labels still on
X


----------



## dizzydoll

Oh my gosh that buggy stuff is fab!! I have liked that page for future reference so I can pimp my pram when LO arrives :rofl:

Those pink flower decals are amazing!

Aw I so wanna buy stuff now haha :rofl:


----------



## YoungNImum

That's beautiful nuke, what colour did you get? 

I'm hoping it isn't to tricky to apply 

X


----------



## NuKe

the buggy pimpage is FUCKING AMAZING!!! im soooooooo pimping my cabriofix!!!


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> That's beautiful nuke, what colour did you get?
> 
> I'm hoping it isn't to tricky to apply
> 
> X

i got the pink in the photo! going on light green walls, and her furniture is pink too. they are easy, you get a wee plastic thing with it and you just stick it to the wall and scrape the plastic thing over to get rid of air bubbles. i did a big tree in poppy's room back in our last house and the trickiest bit was positioning the leaves as they all came seperately!


----------



## YoungNImum

Bet it will look fab! Oh that's good OH will probably do it an I'll watch lol x


----------



## dizzydoll

Ooh makes me so wanna move asap and get to do up a room!! :)


----------



## YoungNImum

I was thinking of getting one for my bathroom but quickly changed my mind when "sit back relax and shit" popped into my head lol x


----------



## dizzydoll

:rofl:


----------



## holywoodmum

Still no word from Eshka?


----------



## mummylanning

:rofl: at YoungNImum!

I like that!


----------



## NuKe

no word on eshka yet!! 

i couldn't let my DH do that, I'm too much of a control freak!


----------



## dizzydoll

Can't wait for Eshka to come back and fill us in!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Nuke I'll be closely supervising lol plus I won't it pretty high up so he'll have to stand on a chair or something. I hope Eshka is ok worrying especially when we no layne was due x


----------



## NuKe

im a bit worried too tbh! it's been days!


----------



## EmyDra

:/ why did we not allocate a text buddy to her?

The wall stickers are fab girls. Makes me think I could re-do Silas' room...looking forward to moving again sometime next year! Doing up baby and children rooms is amazing.


----------



## dizzydoll

Had she a journal on here that someone who was following may have info on her?


----------



## holywoodmum

I posted on a third tri thread she'd been posting on, but no one replied. Last post on bnb was 15 Apr :(


----------



## NuKe

right if anyone doesn't have a text buddy, get one!! Im happy to swap numbers if anyone wants!

i'm sure she's just busy with her wee bubs (i hope!).


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw I hope she's ok!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv left a message on her profile thing on here, says she was last active 16th April, shame none of us even had her on fb, I'm sure when she pops on shell come update us, it's the not knowing they are ok which is making me worry x


----------



## dizzydoll

Yeah, she could just be really wiped and busy and not had time to pop on to update. At least a few of us have each other on fb here now, if I was to disappear off here I'd still be on fb daily as it goes straight to my phone.


----------



## YoungNImum

Ok well I need a txt buddy! X


----------



## dizzydoll

Well I don't mind being anyones text buddy but for most you girls it'd be an international text but if anyone wants to I'm happy to do it :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Your now allocated dizzy lol I'll inbox you my number :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh an I don't mind sending you it either nuke? X


----------



## dizzydoll

Sent mine back to you :)


----------



## mummylanning

i'll swap closer to the time as I havent even hit V day yet! (1 week and counting)


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv no motivation today, an sorry tmi moment! Iv got horrid piles! Luckily I have cream which I'm going to start using! 

And I really need to wash my pink baby things blue is all done, an finish packing my bag. 

My wall sticker came today :D that was quick hopefully have it put up at weekend then I can share a pic :D x


----------



## YoungNImum

Good lanning :D how you feeling? X


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw you poor thing hun :( THat's one thing I'm not looking forward to at all!!


----------



## mummylanning

I'm all good, pregnancy hormones going wild occasionally!

Counting down to V day, then I can finally relax and start to tell friends. I am very obviously pregnant but I am only telling people when I see them, once I hit V day I feel I can announce it to the world!


----------



## NuKe

wooooooo nearly v-day! seems like just yesterday that was me! ive also got horrid piles :nope:


----------



## YoungNImum

Far worse this pregnancy just hoping the cream helps! :( 

Lanning youv done well keeping it from your friends for this long! Bet you can't wait to tell everyone. 

X


----------



## tiggertea

:wave:
:hugs:


----------



## mummylanning

YoungNImum said:


> Lanning youv done well keeping it from your friends for this long! Bet you can't wait to tell everyone.
> 
> X

I cant wait! I have seen some of my friends posting stuff on facebook at 12 and 20 weeks and I have been a bit upset that i couldnt but then it was my decision to keep it schtum for so long! I also used to use my account for work so i have a lot of people on my account that i dont really know that well and tbh i felt it was really none of their business.

I just want to make sure my baby is ok before i start telling everyone, especially as I was told 6 years ago I had a 5% of conceiving!


----------



## NuKe

waow, that's so amazing that you're preggers!!! :dance:

after i had poppy i got HORRENDOUS piles from labour, it was ridiculous. they went back in after a couple of months but ever since then if i have to push at ALL for a bowel movement they just all pop out again :nope:

...needless to say theres always a pack of babywipes in our bathrooms now.


----------



## EmyDra

Well, talking grossness I have a serious bout of something today. I was throwing up last night after feeling queasy all day and then had horrendous diarrea :(

Had Silas in the house all day, but he's been really good bless him, playing with his toys and generally happy. I don't know how I managed to get him up and dressed and feed him (the idea off eating makes me feel sick) but I'm pleased I've done it.
Good practise for the hopeful morning sickness and coping with a toddler too. Though, tbh all my brain is logically saying is 'Noooooo...don't be pregnant!', because I remember feeling like shit the first time round and it has dawned on me that it will be similar to this.

I need someone to give my child to!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw no Emma you poor thing!! :(
I hope it passes soon! Thankfully Silas is being good for you! :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

omg does that give me flashbacks to 3rd tri! Hope u feel better soon emma!! Thank gudness silas is happy by himself, makes it a bit easier! X


----------



## holywoodmum

Wow mummylanning, no way could I have kept quiet that long! I have a "limited profile" set on my facebook that all work colleageus etc go in to on my lists - and they are excluded from seeing all wall posts, stauts, photos, but can still see me and i can nosy at them if htat makes sense!
Emma, hope you're feeling better soon hun x
as for text buddies, I think Germany will be pretty international - do any of you use viber and I can do it for free?
I'm also looking forward to V day - 2 or 3 weeks depending on which dates you believe :) Horrible SPD now though :(


----------



## EmyDra

SPD is Satan.


----------



## tiggertea

I use whatsapp if you have it hwm?


----------



## YoungNImum

Well I used the cream (once) and it seems alot better thank god! 

Has anyone ever pulled a muscle around your lady parts? I think I have everytime I move my right leg forward an back it's so sore like a gush of pain ;( 

No more baths at night for me, I think I'm gonna start having a shower! Past 2 nights when lay in the bath iv been getting a few sharp few in my lower back an a few not to painful ones when I'm out the bath watching tv etc. I think maybe iv just got the bath to hot, but I won't my baby to stay put for a while longer! 

X


----------



## holywoodmum

tiggertea said:


> I use whatsapp if you have it hwm?

Never used it, sorry. S'all right, I think I can stomach the cost of an international text for that sort of good news!


----------



## dizzydoll

I use viber hwm :)

Aw that pulled ladyparts sounds very ouchie!! :(


----------



## NuKe

yeowch!!! ive been on the gym ball all day, my hips are killingggggggggggg me.


----------



## mummylanning

NuKe said:


> yeowch!!! ive been on the gym ball all day, my hips are killingggggggggggg me.

Ouchy to both of you! :wacko: Sounds like lots of fun! 

Can anyone recommend a good floor gym and baby bouncer seat?

Also a good book on what to do when the baby actually gets here.


----------



## holywoodmum

I like the Penelope Leach book - it's quite old school, but lots of good advice rather than being routines focused... covers developmental topics and stages in a friendly manner :) I also have GF and Baby Whisperer. Maybe borrow some from library and see what you like before you buy :)


----------



## holywoodmum

dizzy, I'll PM you mu number :)


----------



## izzy29

YoungNImum said:


> Well I used the cream (once) and it seems alot better thank god!
> 
> Has anyone ever pulled a muscle around your lady parts? I think I have everytime I move my right leg forward an back it's so sore like a gush of pain ;(
> 
> No more baths at night for me, I think I'm gonna start having a shower! Past 2 nights when lay in the bath iv been getting a few sharp few in my lower back an a few not to painful ones when I'm out the bath watching tv etc. I think maybe iv just got the bath to hot, but I won't my baby to stay put for a while longer!
> 
> X

Could it be spd? I had it last time and felt like someone kicked me between the legs. So much better if u keep ur knees together turning in bed, getting in and out of car etc, but maybe that's not what it is.


----------



## izzy29

Just of the phone with the DOU. Been getting this really uncomfortable pain at the top of my bump, in between my boobs. It seems to only be there if I am walking about but feels like pulling or someone is trying to rip my bump off. Midwife said she wasn't overly concerned but get back in touch if it persists or any bleeding. Looks like vegging out on the sofa for me!!


----------



## EmyDra

Is it constant Izzy? There all the time? Can you take a deep breath without pain? x


----------



## NuKe

mummylanning said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> yeowch!!! ive been on the gym ball all day, my hips are killingggggggggggg me.
> 
> Ouchy to both of you! :wacko: Sounds like lots of fun!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good floor gym and baby bouncer seat?
> 
> Also a good book on what to do when the baby actually gets here.Click to expand...

we had this one and it's fantastic!!! it has coloured flashing lights under the top bit, Pops loved it!! https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fisher-Pri...L58Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335547153&sr=8-1

can't help on the book front unfortunately, we just went with Poppy and her cues!


----------



## izzy29

EmyDra said:


> Is it constant Izzy? There all the time? Can you take a deep breath without pain? x

No, I dont feel it if I am sitting. Deep breathe is fine. What were u thinking?


----------



## holywoodmum

Izzy, hope it's nothing, but resting/vegging sounds like a good plan! and happy half way 20 weeks!


----------



## EmyDra

Oh it's fine, I just always try and rule out gallstones for others since the doctors just ignored me and said I had 'heartburn' when I had gallstone attacks. It wasn't until I went into ketosis and was hospitalised and they actually bothered doing tests, that they realised something was properly wrong with me. Oh the pain :(, it doesn't fade like labour and is much worse.

but am just overracting so don't worry yourself. When I started to describe my symptoms on BnB everyone just drew blank. :hugs:
Just chill and relax :thumbup:

Mummylanning I read lots of books, about 5 of them (Supernanny Confident Baby Care, Doctor Spock, Contented baby book ((not a fan)) and one I can't remember the name of which had Christian undertones) and although I found them interesting and planned my routine and all on them, I didn't end up using anything I'd learnt from them :dohh:. The best books I've read pre-birth have been about the aspects of parenting that interest me, The Science of Parenting, I've not long started and it seems to be good. I loved Raising Boys, and I've nearly finished Breastfeeding Older Children. 

For all practical worries and basic aspects of looking after newborns, what to watch etc, I just used Doc Google and BnB, ignoring most of the advise anyone in RL gave me


----------



## izzy29

EmyDra said:


> Oh it's fine, I just always try and rule out gallstones for others since the doctors just ignored me and said I had 'heartburn' when I had gallstone attacks. It wasn't until I went into ketosis and was hospitalised and they actually bothered doing tests, that they realised something was properly wrong with me. Oh the pain :(, it doesn't fade like labour and is much worse.
> 
> but am just overracting so don't worry yourself. When I started to describe my symptoms on BnB everyone just drew blank. :hugs:
> Just chill and relax :thumbup:
> 
> Mummylanning I read lots of books, about 5 of them (Supernanny Confident Baby Care, Doctor Spock, Contented baby book ((not a fan)) and one I can't remember the name of which had Christian undertones) and although I found them interesting and planned my routine and all on them, I didn't end up using anything I'd learnt from them :dohh:. The best books I've read pre-birth have been about the aspects of parenting that interest me, The Science of Parenting, I've not long started and it seems to be good. I loved Raising Boys, and I've nearly finished Breastfeeding Older Children.
> 
> For all practical worries and basic aspects of looking after newborns, what to watch etc, I just used Doc Google and BnB, ignoring most of the advise anyone in RL gave me

Thanks for your suggestion. I actually just described the pain to my friend that it was like someone had their fist at the top of my bump and was twisting it. I did have suspected gallstones with my first pregnancy. I had eaten a bag of honey cashew nuts and really suffered after. My mum, sis and auntie have all had gallbladders out so I know I could be a candidate. This pain is not unlike it but not as severe and does goes away. Last time I was doubled over and had the pain up over my right shoulder. I was convinced it was gall sones, scan apt came through to check when I was 40 weeks preg! Sonographers eyes nearly popped out of her head when I stood up and she saw how pregnant I was. She said it would be a challenge but managed rightly scanning through my back. There was no sign of gall stones and no trace of there ever haven been but all my symptoms pointed towards it.


----------



## EmyDra

I was 27 weeks, it was nuts. They were telling me they thought it was Hep A and I was isolated in my own room in the maternity unit. They never 100% confirmed it was gallstones, but that is the only thing that fits all the symptoms, the blood they took to check during an attack was a bad sample apparently and they couldn't test it.
When they scanned me they saw the stones (my Grandma had them in her 20s too) but none in the duct which causes the pain. But by then the pain had stopped and didn't come back.
Would take labour over that again any day of the week. My longest one was 6 hours of constant unbareble pain, my labour was only 4 hours and I managed it a lot better.
It's another reason I am keeping my weight down for future pregnancy and trying to eat better. :thumbup:

Hmmm Cashew nuts!


----------



## izzy29

EmyDra said:


> I was 27 weeks, it was nuts. They were telling me they thought it was Hep A and I was isolated in my own room in the maternity unit. They never 100% confirmed it was gallstones, but that is the only thing that fits all the symptoms, the blood they took to check during an attack was a bad sample apparently and they couldn't test it.
> When they scanned me they saw the stones (my Grandma had them in her 20s too) but none in the duct which causes the pain. But by then the pain had stopped and didn't come back.
> Would take labour over that again any day of the week. My longest one was 6 hours of constant unbareble pain, my labour was only 4 hours and I managed it a lot better.
> It's another reason I am keeping my weight down for future pregnancy and trying to eat better. :thumbup:
> 
> Hmmm Cashew nuts!

Lol, I haven't eaten them since! The pain lasted 2 nights and I was on the floor crying. Just checked, it occurred at 32 weeks. Maybe this pain is really bad indigestion but strange it goes when I sit. With the gallstone pain I had to walk about and constantly move.


----------



## EmyDra

I was the exact same! Constantly moving around, I literally rocked backwards and forwards for an hour with my eyes closed to try and cope with it.


----------



## NuKe

i dont envy you girls, from what i hear they make labour look like a breeze! :wacko:


----------



## izzy29

EmyDra said:


> I was the exact same! Constantly moving around, I literally rocked backwards and forwards for an hour with my eyes closed to try and cope with it.

Me too. And walking up and down the stairs.


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey izzy, I don't think it is SPD, was sitting thinking about how I could of done it, then I said to OH I bet it's when iv been lifting my self up in the bath? Going to mention it when I'm aup for my scan on mOnday, see what they say?? X


----------



## NuKe

i want cashew nuts


----------



## YoungNImum

Update from Cheekyalana: 3/4/12 Amaya born 6lb 8oz 

X


----------



## mummylanning

Now just waiting for Eshka!


----------



## NuKe

i find myself thinking about her quite a bit, i hope she's okay!!


----------



## EmyDra

Me too :(

Wish there was something we could do.


----------



## Wyntir

Yay another baby! Congrats 

I may have purchased a connecta this morning :happydance:


----------



## dizzydoll

Great news on the new baby! :) 

Really hope we do hear from Eshka soon, I find myself thinking about her all the time and checking to see has she come back on.


----------



## EmyDra

What pattern did you get Wyntir? :)


----------



## holywoodmum

YoungNImum said:


> Update from Cheekyalana: 3/4/12 Amaya born 6lb 8oz
> 
> X

Congratulations cheekyalana



dizzydoll said:


> Great news on the new baby! :)
> 
> Really hope we do hear from Eshka soon, I find myself thinking about her all the time and checking to see has she come back on.

Ditto. Eshka, where are you!!


----------



## NuKe

oooh wyntir which one???? I hope u like it!! Im a huge connecta fan!

Barry and i went out for our 'last supper' tonight to tony romas, stuffed ourselves silly! :D


----------



## izzy29

Oh I haven't been to tony Romas in years! In Belfast? Was it yummy?


----------



## NuKe

ohhhhh yes it was amazing! We got spicy shrimp to start (shared because the portions are MASSIVE), i counted 18 shrimp in the portion!! Then half rack of ribs/quarter bbq chicken combo with coleslaw and garlic poatoes for me and a pecan bourbon cupcake for dessert. Good god it was good!! Not overly pricey either! Under £55 for one starter, 2 mains, 2 desserts, a pint and a coke! And yet here i am in bed, wishing i had a cheeseburger in my hand :dohh:


----------



## izzy29

My mouth is watering! I could eat that now lol!!


----------



## lillio

Hiya girls, was wondering if I could sneak in to this wee group?! Had a wee stalk and it's full of lovely girls! I'm 26, due my first baby on 12th Nov, super excited but suffering from disgusting hyperemesis which has left me house (bathroom) bound for the last 6 weeks! Had our scan, all is well! Just waiting for this to pass (pleeeeease) so I can get on with fun stuff... like shopping... and eating lol xx


----------



## NuKe

izzy29 said:


> My mouth is watering! I could eat that now lol!!

it's sooooooo good!! the ribs literally fall off the bone, like something off man v food! :haha:



lillio said:


> Hiya girls, was wondering if I could sneak in to this wee group?! Had a wee stalk and it's full of lovely girls! I'm 26, due my first baby on 12th Nov, super excited but suffering from disgusting hyperemesis which has left me house (bathroom) bound for the last 6 weeks! Had our scan, all is well! Just waiting for this to pass (pleeeeease) so I can get on with fun stuff... like shopping... and eating lol xx

welcome lillio! and congratulations! i feel your pain with the sickness, i never got regular actual vomiting but was housebound with a toddler while i had horrific nausea and dizziness which left me sofa-bound until around 18 weeks. where ab outs are you from? :flower:


----------



## tiggertea

Linds! "16 days to go" :shock: How is that possible?!


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Lillio :) Hope the sicknesses leaves you alone soon!


----------



## EmyDra

Welcome Lillio! :happydance:


----------



## lillio

aw thanks girls! I'm from just outside glengormley, can't wait to feel normal again, I miss food lol! Had all my booking in and stuff at the Royal, anyone else going there? x


----------



## NuKe

I know Debbie!!! :shock:

lillio, I'm from Carnmoney! live in randalstown now but born and bred in ye olde carnmoney! i had my daughter at the royal and it was awesome!


----------



## holywoodmum

I had DD1 at the Royal (DD2 at the Ulster and expecting number 3 in Germany!)


----------



## NuKe

hows it goin' over there HWM?? was thinking about u today and how ur getting on!


----------



## NuKe

Eshka and Layne are ok! just saw her "that was it" thread in 3rd tri! PHEW!!


----------



## holywoodmum

NuKe said:


> hows it goin' over there HWM?? was thinking about u today and how ur getting on!

Pretty good thanks. Apart from I have SPD. We went swimming today, but goodness me what a trek - not used to having no car!



NuKe said:


> Eshka and Layne are ok! just saw her "that was it" thread in 3rd tri! PHEW!!

Excellent news! I'm going to see if I can find it :)


----------



## YoungNImum

That's great news thanks nuke :) 
X


----------



## YoungNImum

Lillip welcome :) what date you due an I'll add your info to the front page :) hope your feeling better soon. 

Iv a scan tomorrow bit nervous hope baby has gained x


----------



## holywoodmum

Hope your scan goes well Courtney :) That was a lovely birth story Eshka wrote...


----------



## lillio

YoungNImum said:


> Lillip welcome :) what date you due an I'll add your info to the front page :) hope your feeling better soon.
> 
> Iv a scan tomorrow bit nervous hope baby has gained x

Thanks! Due 12/11/12... nice date lol! Good luck with the scan tomorrow xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks girls :) 

Oh going to go find it for a read! 

Lillio do you no when your 20 wk scan is yet? X


----------



## MajellaG

mummylanning said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> yeowch!!! ive been on the gym ball all day, my hips are killingggggggggggg me.
> 
> Ouchy to both of you! :wacko: Sounds like lots of fun!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good floor gym and baby bouncer seat?
> 
> Also a good book on what to do when the baby actually gets here.Click to expand...

I got this gym from Asda the other day:
https://direct.asda.com/Bright-Starts-Roaring-Fun-Play-Gym/002660023,default,pd.html
There loads of bouncers on there too!!

I found this book good (my friend bought it to me as a gift when Ellen was born)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Secre...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1335721245&sr=1-1



YoungNImum said:


> Update from Cheekyalana: 3/4/12 Amaya born 6lb 8oz
> 
> X

Congrats cheeky!! :flower:



NuKe said:


> i find myself thinking about her quite a bit, i hope she's okay!!

So glad Eskha's ok - im off to read her birth story now!! :happydance:


----------



## MajellaG

lillio said:


> Hiya girls, was wondering if I could sneak in to this wee group?! Had a wee stalk and it's full of lovely girls! I'm 26, due my first baby on 12th Nov, super excited but suffering from disgusting hyperemesis which has left me house (bathroom) bound for the last 6 weeks! Had our scan, all is well! Just waiting for this to pass (pleeeeease) so I can get on with fun stuff... like shopping... and eating lol xx

Welcome lillio :wave:


----------



## dizzydoll

NuKe said:


> ohhhhh yes it was amazing! We got spicy shrimp to start (shared because the portions are MASSIVE), i counted 18 shrimp in the portion!! Then half rack of ribs/quarter bbq chicken combo with coleslaw and garlic poatoes for me and a pecan bourbon cupcake for dessert. Good god it was good!! Not overly pricey either! Under £55 for one starter, 2 mains, 2 desserts, a pint and a coke! And yet here i am in bed, wishing i had a cheeseburger in my hand :dohh:

Oooh all that food sound so delicious!!!!
No matter how much I've eaten I always think about food when I'm in bed haha :)



lillio said:


> Hiya girls, was wondering if I could sneak in to this wee group?! Had a wee stalk and it's full of lovely girls! I'm 26, due my first baby on 12th Nov, super excited but suffering from disgusting hyperemesis which has left me house (bathroom) bound for the last 6 weeks! Had our scan, all is well! Just waiting for this to pass (pleeeeease) so I can get on with fun stuff... like shopping... and eating lol xx

Welcome lillio! :) Aw I hope the hyperemesis doesn't stick around for you ya poor thing!! :hugs:



NuKe said:


> Eshka and Layne are ok! just saw her "that was it" thread in 3rd tri! PHEW!!

Fab news! Must go check out her story :)



YoungNImum said:


> Lillip welcome :) what date you due an I'll add your info to the front page :) hope your feeling better soon.
> 
> Iv a scan tomorrow bit nervous hope baby has gained x

Best of luck with your scan hun! :)


----------



## lillio

YoungNImum said:


> Thanks girls :)
> 
> Oh going to go find it for a read!
> 
> Lillio do you no when your 20 wk scan is yet? X

Yeah it's on the 26th June, can't wait! x


----------



## NuKe

20 week scan is amazing! will u find out the sex lillio?


----------



## YoungNImum

Not long to wait, like nuke said 20wk scans are brilliant, I was so amazed both pregnancies 20wk scans x


----------



## izzy29

I have my 20 week scan on tues. so nervous that everything is ok but also mega excited. Will be holding my breathe til it's over.


----------



## NuKe

this pregnancy ive had 7 scans! Each one that was an appointment (i.e. Not one due to being rh- and getting a knock or a bleed) i was petrified! When i went for my first at 8 weeks i got myself into such a state i cried my eyes out when she found the heartbeat! :haha: but i guess that comes from having losses.

20 weeks is awesome, so clear and u can see everything! Before that it's just a wee blob really and now wen i get scanned because shes so big it's just a bit of this or a bit of that u can see! 

Courtney can u believe we are soooo close?! :shock:


----------



## EmyDra

Loved my 20 week scan, so clear <3, then they couldn't get the measurements so I got another clear one at 23 weeks :haha:

So glad everything is ok with Eshka and Layne! Will read her story tomorrow *yaaaawn*


----------



## Wyntir

I picked a zoology connects, can't wait to try it out. Just looked at status, it's been despatched! Woo hoo! :)

Hi lillio, wonderful due date

Izzy, ooh scan pics!


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh yes please share your scan pics girls :)

Ino nuke, it's crazy how fast these weeks have passed, I'm gonna head to asda before I go for my scan need to get few packs of bibs for our hospital bag an stratch mitts. 

How you feeling? X


----------



## YoungNImum

How's you an jax wyntir? X


----------



## Wyntir

We are doing much better, still bf, did give him one bottle of formula last Wednesday night which seemed to constipate him next day, haven't done it since. Was the best nights sleep though.


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Oh yes please share your scan pics girls :)
> 
> Ino nuke, it's crazy how fast these weeks have passed, I'm gonna head to asda before I go for my scan need to get few packs of bibs for our hospital bag an stratch mitts.
> 
> How you feeling? X


Im great! Well, ok! Poppy isn't very well atm, ended up in our bed every night for over a week now. Was up all night last night with a bad cough bless her. I'm exhausted! Hope this stops before lola arrives! She's getting shipped off to the mil's tonight so dh and i can have a night off. Gonna have a nice roast and watch a film... Perhaps even dtd :shock: 

-that would be for the third time since i got pregnant! :haha: i think we're both too scared of hurting her, plus ive no sex drive at alllll. Was the same with wee pops! Want this kid out now though.


----------



## dizzydoll

Oh you ladies are soo close!!! :)


----------



## NuKe

nearly single digits!! :shock: when the feck did THAT happen?! im going to blink and ill have a 4 year old and a 2 year old! craaaaaaaaazy.


----------



## sharon0302

Sorry- haven't been on in ages!!!!! PUPPP is still present but not as irritating and I am getting some sleep. Bubs was breech there for a couple of weeks not good for blood pressure as my worse nightmare is a section. Now think I have everything sorted just 7 more working days til I finish and just waiting for baby! Got couple extra scans cause of being breech, the docs measurements were awful cause in a fortnight he shrunk!! But reckon he'll be similar weight to my first who was 7lbs 13. Feeling fantastic (touch wood) and not 3 weeks away from my due date at all!!!! Welcome and congrats to any newbies and for any new arrivals!


----------



## NuKe

good to hear from you sharon! is bubs still breech now?


----------



## sharon0302

NO! He had managed to turn himself- hurray:happydance:


----------



## NuKe

aw that's fantastic news!!! :dance:


----------



## dizzydoll

Hi Sharon :) Great news about bubs turning! :)
Ooh it's gonna be an exciting few weeks around here!! :)


----------



## EmyDra

What's this I hear Nuke? Lack of big silly penis' in vagina? Totally understand, and poor Pops :( hoping it does clear up properly before little Lola arrives.

I'm wondering if I have an infection...my vagina feels really dry but not itchy. Definately not right. No weird discharge or anything ho hum.

Aww Sharon :hugs:, that is FAB news!


----------



## NuKe

will u TEST woman!!! getting impatient here!!

and yep, haven't had sex since like err... september? :haha:


----------



## MajellaG

Ok ladies I need I bit of advise, over the past week or so Ellen has been really clingy & gurny & wanting to be held ALL the time. I dont mine as the end of the day that what im there for!! However all over the weekend (we were at a couple of family do's) people kept asking me was she teething as she was drooling like mad (& has been for sometime when I think back). I was like no shes only 8 weeks old but alot of my older aunts said it was possible. (I was also told that one of my uncles was born with a couple of teeth :shock:).
So if this teething thing is happening I want to be prepared so I was was wondering if anyone could recommend where to get one of those amber necklece/anklet things. Ive heard there excellent but also heard there is alot of fakes for sale. Can anyone help??


----------



## EmyDra

Sadly yes Majella, a friend of mine recently had her LO start teething at that age. It's stopped again atm and no teeth yet (she's nearly 5 months). It'll probably be waves of 2-3 weeks at the time and take about 3 waves before teeth show, but that's very rough, could be quicker and earlier, might be shorter waves etc.

Not a fun time, the main thing that confirms teething is explosive nappies, usually slightly smellier too. Thicker, gloopy poo. I recommend the nelsons sachets for early teething as they seem to like them and better than getting them on teething gel so early.

:hugs: Poor Ellen!

Lindsay, if I'm not preg I keep reminding myself, not the end of the world. Must less chance of being sick all over your kitchen :thumbup:. I'm a very vommity preggo.


----------



## MajellaG

Thanks Emma. Oh and when are you testing?? :happydance:


----------



## EmyDra

Tomorrow...really nervous this time!

Sophie the Giaffee is good too, Speccy has one and Matilda loves it (and Silas likes to steal it).


----------



## NuKe

yep sophie the giraffe is awesome! i actually got my amber necklace on ebay! if it's coming from lithuania and says its baltic amber you're good to go! a lot of uk places aren't selling them atm tho :(


----------



## MajellaG

Good luck :dust:


----------



## MajellaG

NuKe said:


> yep sophie the giraffe is awesome! i actually got my amber necklace on ebay! if it's coming from lithuania and says its baltic amber you're good to go! a lot of uk places aren't selling them atm tho :(

Wasnt expecting to hear from you Lindsey - thought you were off trying to get that baby out. LOL :blush:


----------



## EmyDra

Does that mean I can take over an Deputy Lindsay?


----------



## izzy29

Anyone remember the rules for 20 week scan? Is it like drink a pint of water an hr before scan? My notes are out in car and I am in my Jammies so don't want to go out and get them!!


----------



## NuKe

i didnt have any rules either time for any scans! 

maj, im about to head up there now *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## MajellaG

EmyDra said:


> Does that mean I can take over an Deputy Lindsay?

Yes, you can recommend me a sling/carrier for Ellen too I'm thinking Connecta?? Any thoughts???



NuKe said:


> i didnt have any rules either time for any scans!
> 
> maj, im about to head up there now *wiggles eyebrows*

Go girl!! :thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

My scan went well today. Baby's estimated weight is now 6lb 8oz an I havnt to go back for anymore scans, been given an appointment day after my due date for if I go over. . 20days!!!! Pretty much sorted finish packing my bag tomorrow bought new towels bibs etc today. So close can't wait till my baby is here defo yellow bump till the end now lol x


----------



## MajellaG

izzy29 said:


> Anyone remember the rules for 20 week scan? Is it like drink a pint of water an hr before scan? My notes are out in car and I am in my Jammies so don't want to go out and get them!!

I didn't get any written rules.
I friend told me to drink water as it makes the picture clearer. However I had a bottle of water ready to take with me & forgot it. So I when in with nothing drunk at all & the scan turned out fine, very clear. It actually said on the door of the scan room 'A full bladder is NOT required for 20 week scan'.


----------



## izzy29

MajellaG said:


> izzy29 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the rules for 20 week scan? Is it like drink a pint of water an hr before scan? My notes are out in car and I am in my Jammies so don't want to go out and get them!!
> 
> I didn't get any written rules.
> I friend told me to drink water as it makes the picture clearer. However I had a bottle of water ready to take with me & forgot it. So I when in with nothing drunk at all & the scan turned out fine, very clear. It actually said on the door of the scan room 'A full bladder is NOT required for 20 week scan'.Click to expand...

Majella, what hosp does it say that at? Maybe I should stop being so lazy and go get it, there was fe something, I am nearly sure.


----------



## NuKe

MajellaG said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> Does that mean I can take over an Deputy Lindsay?
> 
> Yes, you can recommend me a sling/carrier for Ellen too I'm thinking Connecta?? Any thoughts???
> 
> 
> 
> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> i didnt have any rules either time for any scans!
> 
> maj, im about to head up there now *wiggles eyebrows*Click to expand...
> 
> Go girl!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha:

connectas are AWESOME. everyone in the world should have one!!


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> My scan went well today. Baby's estimated weight is now 6lb 8oz an I havnt to go back for anymore scans, been given an appointment day after my due date for if I go over. . 20days!!!! Pretty much sorted finish packing my bag tomorrow bought new towels bibs etc today. So close can't wait till my baby is here defo yellow bump till the end now lol x

6 lbs 8ozs!! i got my scan last wednesday and they said she was about 7 lbs 10ozs! :haha: on track for another 8 1/2 lb-er i think, not a chubby baby, but i reckon she'll be another long'un!


----------



## MajellaG

YoungNImum said:


> My scan went well today. Baby's estimated weight is now 6lb 8oz an I havnt to go back for anymore scans, been given an appointment day after my due date for if I go over. . 20days!!!! Pretty much sorted finish packing my bag tomorrow bought new towels bibs etc today. So close can't wait till my baby is here defo yellow bump till the end now lol x

Good news!!



izzy29 said:


> MajellaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> izzy29 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the rules for 20 week scan? Is it like drink a pint of water an hr before scan? My notes are out in car and I am in my Jammies so don't want to go out and get them!!
> 
> I didn't get any written rules.
> I friend told me to drink water as it makes the picture clearer. However I had a bottle of water ready to take with me & forgot it. So I when in with nothing drunk at all & the scan turned out fine, very clear. It actually said on the door of the scan room 'A full bladder is NOT required for 20 week scan'.Click to expand...
> 
> Majella, what hosp does it say that at? Maybe I should stop being so lazy and go get it, there was fe something, I am nearly sure.Click to expand...

I was at Causeway in Coleraine.


----------



## izzy29

I just checked. A pint of water 90 mins before apt time. Let's hope they take people on time!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Sorry I ment 6lb 13oz x


----------



## NuKe

mine's still got a pound on yours! Though i take the estimates with a pinch of salt, they told me poppy wud be way over 9 lbs!


----------



## YoungNImum

I agree about taking it with a pinch of salt. Nuke it's our month! 

I'm gonna kick myself up the bum an finish packing our bag today 
X


----------



## EmyDra

I'm going to be playing with a connecta today hopefully!

I was told to drink water before my 12 week scan but not 20 week x

What do we think of this ladies?
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummylanning

I arrived at my 20 week scan and was told to empty my bladder before we could start! I was told it was so they could see better further down!


----------



## YoungNImum

Emma youv joined the club! I can defenatly see that line!! 

X


----------



## YoungNImum

Ulster has a sign on there 20wk scan room basically saying to have a full bladder for the scan. X


----------



## lillio

EmyDra said:


> I'm going to be playing with a connecta today hopefully!
> 
> I was told to drink water before my 12 week scan but not 20 week x
> 
> What do we think of this ladies?

That's EXACTLY what my first test looked like, I was trying to put a pic up so you could see it but it won't work! I mean it's EXACTLY the same, took about 3 days for it to gradually get darker... did you get the texts from poundland?! That's where mine came from lol! Congrats xx


----------



## mummylanning

Maybe each hospital is different due to their scanners?


----------



## LaurGil

Emy I can deffo see something & I havent even got my Specs on :happydance:

I have my 38 wk app today & will be given the date for my section next week .I'm so nervous but glad in a way to finally get it sorted after all the previous drama.

Is anyone else getting boil like spots in random places ? I have one on the side of bum that will need its own postcode if it gets any bigger !!!!

xXx


----------



## EmyDra

aww thanks Lillio that's so reassuring, I'm googling evaps and all but I've never had an ambigious result before! Took me ages to get an angle you could see it. Tests came off google but am willing to bet they are the same x


----------



## Conina

Emy - looking good!! :thumbup:

I'm at the Ulster and was told to have a full bladder for the 20 week scan, but timed it just wrongly, and had to pee before I went in or I would have burst. But everything was fine and they were able to scan anyway


----------



## NuKe

that is without a doubt, A FUCKING LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## lillio

EmyDra said:


> aww thanks Lillio that's so reassuring, I'm googling evaps and all but I've never had an ambigious result before! Took me ages to get an angle you could see it. Tests came off google but am willing to bet they are the same x

Noooooo I swear that's what it looked like! Story was I got up, peed and dipped, washed my hands, looked at test and saw no line so binned it and went back to bed. Got up like 4 hours later and for some reason BIN HOKED the test back out and it looked EXACTLY like that! Was confused and showed it to DH who could def see the line but thought it was cos it had been sitting so long... in the bin lol! Got out the packet which said to wait FIVE mins! Dud another one and got an identical line! Had to go to work (late shift in the hospital) and got a tesco digi on the way home at midnight, it was a big positive... with midnight pee lol! I had a million of those wee tests so did one a day for a week and it took 7 days for it to be as dark as the control line. Hope this helps! yay! XX


----------



## sharon0302

NuKe said:


> mine's still got a pound on yours! Though i take the estimates with a pinch of salt, they told me poppy wud be way over 9 lbs!

You want a pinch of salt, 2 1/2 weeks ago scan said 5lbs 13 and then there on friday it said 5lbs 9. Absolute nonsense! I predict same roughly as my son and expect roughly an 8lber!!


----------



## EmyDra

:happydance:!!

Have FRER to test thanks to Speccy whose a VERY bad influence hahaha and is currently sitting beside me nursing Matilda :) woohoo!

LOVED your story lillio, I LOLED


----------



## NuKe

i have a very poorly wee woman here. she's just getting worse :nope:


----------



## EmyDra

Oh Lindsay :( Just not what you need at all. Really hope the drugs kick in soon and she settles ok tonight. Poor little Poppy :( :( :(


----------



## NuKe

i hope so too! all she's eaten since yesterday morning is a wee piece of toast, a few crisps and a 1-round sandwich. :nope:


----------



## holywoodmum

Sharon, glad the PUPPP is a bit better :) So many mummies due this month now!
Majella, I'd give another vote to Sophie the Giraffe!
Courtney, glad your scan went well :) 
Izzy, when's your scan? Ulster sign says do not empty bladder until after your scan. I had to pee before I left the house, so when I got there I just drank cups of water til it was time to go in - they have a water cooler right outside the scan room :)
Emma, test looks great! :happydance: I used lots of ICs too (internet cheapies that is...) have you done the FRER yet?
Laura, can you get someone to pop your bum boil!? Glad they're sorting out your section date :)
What's up with Pops Lindsay? Hope you get some rest tonight 

I have a daughter who's gone for terrible 3s instead of terrible 2s. Right little piece of work today... grrr. Hope tomorrow is calmer!


----------



## LaurGil

Got my date will be meeting bubs next Thursday 10th May :happydance:

Aw poor Pops I hope it starts to pass soon :(

Hollywood I tried to & made it worse ,Hope your LO is in better form tomorrow 

emy have you taken the FRER yet ???


----------



## dizzydoll

EmyDra said:


> I'm going to be playing with a connecta today hopefully!
> 
> I was told to drink water before my 12 week scan but not 20 week x
> 
> What do we think of this ladies?

Oooh hun that is a def bfp!! Looks the same as my first one!!!



NuKe said:


> i have a very poorly wee woman here. she's just getting worse :nope:

Aw poor Poppy :( Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## EmyDra

Was savinf FRER for FMU :dohh:, should I have taken it now? hehe

Keep everything in suspense till tomorrow. I have a sore bloated feeling belly, tender too (my first symptom before). Kev also has this, I say he has sympathtic pregnancy syndrome!


----------



## holywoodmum

I'll want an update first thing missus!


----------



## izzy29

Had my scan today. Had to empty my bladder a bit. Had got Up on the table and The sonographer said not to uncomfortable so I went to pee a bit,would have been so easy to empty my bladder. Meverything seemed ok, my date is 12 th sept. I didn't ask what I was having as I didn't think she wld tell me but the ones after me asked and were told, I was raging with myself for not asking! Most important all was ok though.


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah laur your gonna pop the first may Babba then!! Hope it all goes well :D how you feeling? 

Poor pops did the doc no what was wrong with her nuke? 

Glad to hear your scan went well izzy how where your scan pics? X


----------



## NuKe

ooooh exciting lauren!!!

The doc had a feel of her neck and listened to her chest etc etc, said her chest sounds fine which is why the inhaler hasn't been working. She has a red raw throat and swollen glands he said. She has got progressively more clingy today to the point wer i cudnt put her down to even go to the toilet without her screaming and crying. She wouldn't even try her dinner so i offered her some chocolate ice cream to soothe her throat, which she refused as well!! :shock: put her into the bath tonight and she got so upset she vomited in there. Before i had rinsed her hair :dohh: thank god she hadnt had dinner so only a bit came out, bu i had to scoop it out and use the water from behind her to rinse iykwim? Shes now in bed beside me, not as hot as she was but temp is 38.1 :nope: poor wee sausage.


----------



## MajellaG

OMG Emma Im so fecking excited for you!!!! Cant wait to see your FRER tomorrow - your better to use FMU. Good luck :dust:

Had a nightmare day - my car blew out a spark plug today on my way up to visit my friend in the middle of the m2!!! First day out with Ellen on my own too, gutted. Car is now stranded in Belfast & I had to ring Danny & my brother (who's a mechanic) to rescue me. 80 mile round trip for them, Affronted!!! Not long home in fact, Ellens sooooo passed her sleep now & is laying wide awake in her Moses basket!! She's got her first jabs tomorrow too. :nope:


----------



## NuKe

oooh nightmare maj!! Hope ellen isn't too bad with her jabs, poppy was fine with her first ones! Cried for about 5 seconds! The rest of them were awful though :nope:


----------



## holywoodmum

Glad scan went well Izzy, bet you're gutted you didn't ask! But team yellow is WAY more exciting :)
Lindsay the poor wee mite, did he prescribe antibiotics or anything then? There is so little else they can take when they're so small :(
Majella, your car incident sounds quite dramatic! Hope jabs go well today 
Emma where's your FRER?!


----------



## YoungNImum

Awl poor wee pet, would she maybe suck a few ice pops? Might ease the pain the her throat an bring down her temp an you'll no she's not dehydrating. Not nice seeing them I'll :( I'm sure your shattered aswell. 

Majella sounds like youv had an awful first outting, hope the jabs go ok, the worst 1 an only one Eva balled her eyes out was the one over a year mmr an boosters think it was, x


----------



## Wyntir

Have you done digital test Emma? Super excited for you!

Magella, hope everything goes well with Ellen's jabs

We have ladies from sure start visiting us today, to tell us what groups and things we could go to in the local school


----------



## mummylanning

Come on Emma, we are all patiently (or not so) awaiting your news!


----------



## NuKe

i know emmas news! ;)

not going to spoil it though!

shes on antibiotics HWM, we have also been alternating calpol and nurofen. i HATE giving her drugs but it's for the best, she doesn't feel too hot today and is currently munching some toast with garlic and herb philly :thumbup: i think yesterday evening was the peak of it! (hoping so anyway!)


----------



## EmyDra

:happydance:

:D

Have you tried the choc philly? I thought it would be amazing but then had some and found it was philly light, I feel conned!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lillio

woo hoo! told you! congratulations! x


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw Emma so happy for you seen on dd group on fb :D congrats x


----------



## NuKe

that choc philly is bloody stinkin'!! i was soooooooo gutted!!


----------



## mummylanning

Congrats Emma, really pleased for you!

Agree Nuke... pah!


----------



## Conina

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

I use the garlic an herb one for stuffin chicken breasts an the plain in cheesecake mixture. But wouldn't eat it on toast crackers etc the chocolate one just dosnt interest me 1 bit yuk! X


----------



## NuKe

we are BIG fans of the garlic and herb one in this house! great slimming world recipe is pasta with leeks and peas mixed in, and you mix the philly with some stock to make it loose and mix it in as well! sooo yummy! low fat too!


----------



## YoungNImum

I seen the Philly recipe ideas on tv the meatball one advertised on tv an curry they didn't look to bad, I'm a fussy eater :S x


----------



## EmyDra

I'm not DUE 2012 but more than possible I could have a baby in 2012...just :haha:

Gawd...wouldn't it be awful if they were born on the same day :wacko:, but also brilliant!!! Joint partys FTW


----------



## holywoodmum

EmyDra said:


> :happydance:
> 
> :D
> 
> Have you tried the choc philly? I thought it would be amazing but then had some and found it was philly light, I feel conned!

Awesome :)


----------



## tiggertea

Emma! :dance: CONGRATS!


----------



## tiggertea

On a different note. My fooking connecta still isn't available. Getting pissed off with them now... they keep saying "this week" and it never materializes. They did offer a different design, but I really love the skully one. :grr:


----------



## EmyDra

Waaah! :( I assumed you already had it Debbie. Awk you have to wait on the pirate one it's AMAZING.


----------



## mummylanning

OH just saw my tummy move for the first time. Think it freaked him out a bit :haha:


----------



## Wyntir

Congrats Emma!!!!


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> I seen the Philly recipe ideas on tv the meatball one advertised on tv an curry they didn't look to bad, I'm a fussy eater :S x

we are the opposite! we will eat ANYTHING. literally anything. well, i couldn't eat mushrooms on their own but can handle them in things (unless you're talking mushroom stronganoff or something) :sick:



tiggertea said:


> On a different note. My fooking connecta still isn't available. Getting pissed off with them now... they keep saying "this week" and it never materializes. They did offer a different design, but I really love the skully one. :grr:

wait on the skully one!!!!!!!


----------



## izzy29

Congrats Emma.

I got a few scan pics, will try to post one later if I can work it out.


----------



## NuKe

if u go to "post reply" izzy and click the wee paperclip icon it'll let u attach a pic!


----------



## izzy29




----------



## holywoodmum

cute bubs ;)


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats Emma!!! :happydance:

Fab scan pic izzy!!!! :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw great scan pic :D


----------



## YoungNImum

I'm to fussy really nuke I love fruit but hate vegetables apart from peas sweetcorn an potatoes. X


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> I'm to fussy really nuke I love fruit but hate vegetables apart from peas sweetcorn an potatoes. X

you're the opposite of poppy! she HATES peas and sweetcorn, and has only started eating spuds the past few months!


great pic izzy!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Lindsay hates aubegines too. ;)

Lovely scan pic :) amazing seeing them isn't it?

Kev came home from work today having got an unexpected £100 bonus so we are just over the moon with delight today. He came in and gave me and massive hug and said hello to my belly :haha:, feels so silly, yet it's already so amazing to have this experience with someone else who's just as excited! I've sent him to M&S to get cookies nom nom

Was gonna say it was my BnB anniversary but turns out that's the 16th...close enough!


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> Lindsay hates aubegines too. ;)
> 
> Lovely scan pic :) amazing seeing them isn't it?
> 
> Kev came home from work today having got an unexpected £100 bonus so we are just over the moon with delight today. He came in and gave me and massive hug and said hello to my belly :haha:, feels so silly, yet it's already so amazing to have this experience with someone else who's just as excited! I've sent him to M&S to get cookies nom nom
> 
> Was gonna say it was my BnB anniversary but turns out that's the 16th...close enough!

oh yes aubergines. hate those too. bleurgh :sick:

BUT... if i was at someone's house for dinner and I was presented with aubergine, I'd eat it! I physically couldn't eat mushrooms.


----------



## EmyDra

After today, I can tell you I physically couldn't eat kidneys:sick:, and I know I can't do goats cheese either. Everything else I'm generally ok for eating, don't like lamb much but will eat it if I absolutely have to.


----------



## holywoodmum

EmyDra said:


> Was gonna say it was my BnB anniversary but turns out that's the 16th...close enough!

How can you know the exact date and not just the month? Or can you remember?


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> After today, I can tell you I physically couldn't eat kidneys:sick:, and I know I can't do goats cheese either. Everything else I'm generally ok for eating, don't like lamb much but will eat it if I absolutely have to.

im not a fan of kidneys or goats cheese either! goats cheese tastes really musty to me :nope:


----------



## MajellaG

YeAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! Emma im sOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Great pic izzy.

Ellens jabs went fine, cried for a few seconds & that was it!!


----------



## NuKe

so pleased to hear that maj!


----------



## mummylanning

Sorry to kill the buzz but i am feeling rotten tonight. 24 weeks tomorrow and I am still throwing up! I just wanna go to sleep. I have an early start tomorrow. Ugh! *rant over*


----------



## holywoodmum

Glad the jabs went well majella :)
the smell of liver makes me wretch, although both girls had it when they were wee, not any more!
Mummylanning, sorry you're feeling rough still, have you been to doc for any antiemetics?


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw sorry to hear you're still vomiting mummylanning :hugs:


----------



## mummylanning

Thanks Dizzy, think it might actually be a bug as its been accompanied the last few evenings by a bit of a temp. Just thought i was having pregnancy hot flushes until 4 am this morning when i spent a good hour on the toilet instead of over it. (TMI Sorry)

Well off to the doc today for my 24 week apt and I can happily say its my V-day! :)


----------



## MajellaG

Congrats on v-day!! :happydance:
Hope doc give you something to make you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## dizzydoll

Yay for v-day!! :) Ah hopefully the doc can give you something to make it better so. I suppose in a way you'd nearly prefer it's a bug because that can be treated whereas just random pregnancy vomiting you're kinda just left to it haha.


----------



## tiggertea

My BIL's GF went for her 11 week scan yest. Turns out she's due 23rd JUNE! :shock: She's only just starting to show too.... meh... some people have all the luck! ;)


----------



## MajellaG

tiggertea said:


> My BIL's GF went for her 11 week scan yest. Turns out she's due 23rd JUNE! :shock: She's only just starting to show too.... meh... some people have all the luck! ;)

Sorry for being dense but how does that work out I'm confused??? :wacko:


----------



## YoungNImum

Hope the docs go well lanning, forgot to mention another one of my sisters is pregnant and doc said shell be due 25th December, altho dates will prob change at her scans x


----------



## YoungNImum

I was also abit like huh??? But she's further on than she thought? By months?? X


----------



## MajellaG

By my counting she's 32 weeks but only thought she was 11 weeks? :shock:


----------



## tiggertea

Yup! Went for her first scan to be told she was a lot further on than she thought.


----------



## sharon0302

Thats a heck of a shock! Only 8 weeks to get sorted:dohh:


----------



## NuKe

happy v-day lanning!! It's a great feeling!

Debs... Omg! Their first baby? Is all ok with the little one?


----------



## mummylanning

Docs went well, she didnt even need to look for his heartbeat as it was there the second she put the doppler on! (He's a wee show off already)

My bump is a little big by about 1 cm but nothing to worry about! Have been given gaviscon for my heartburn and bile-y sickness!


----------



## NuKe

mummylanning said:


> Docs went well, she didnt even need to look for his heartbeat as it was there the second she put the doppler on! (He's a wee show off already)
> 
> My bump is a little big by about 1 cm but nothing to worry about! Have been given gaviscon for my heartburn and bile-y sickness!

great news! 

i carry a litre-bottle of gaviscon round with me everywhere! :haha:


----------



## izzy29

Anyone been for the Glucose Tolerance Test? I had to go yest and the midwife just rang me to say my fasting level was only so slightly elevated but after the test was fine but she is e-mailing my results over to the diabetic nurse to send me an apt. Anyone know what happens next?


----------



## holywoodmum

Can you imagine getting to 32 weeks pregnant without even noticing!
Mummylanning, happy V day! Glad appt went well - hope your bug has buggered off now :)
Izzy, I've never had GTT so I don't know - according to my notes I should have though as I had previous baby over 4.5kg, but they never mentioned it...


----------



## izzy29

holywoodmum said:


> Can you imagine getting to 32 weeks pregnant without even noticing!
> Mummylanning, happy V day! Glad appt went well - hope your bug has buggered off now :)
> Izzy, I've never had GTT so I don't know - according to my notes I should have though as I had previous baby over 4.5kg, but they never mentioned it...

Thats the reason why I was getting it done this time. Hopefully they jsut advise on foods and that as far as it goes. I dont fancy pricking my finger and injecting so hopefully this apt will be to prevent all that


----------



## holywoodmum

an you're at the ulster as well izzy? it's weird that they called you in for it then and I got away with it! (B was 5.01kg, so well over!)


----------



## EmyDra

I had two GTTs Izzy as they messed up my dates. I was borderline so they gave me patronising dietry advise and made me record my blood sugar 7 times a day for basically 4 weeks :/
Still have the kit. I lost the feeling in the finger I pricked the most whilst I was at it.

But hopefully you'll be fine and they'll not need to be as cautious x


----------



## dizzydoll

I'm due to have the GTT when I'm 28 weeks, did you do the 3 hour test?

That's crazy about the lady who thought she was 11 weeks and is actually 32!! Wow!!


----------



## lillio

dizzydoll said:


> I'm due to have the GTT when I'm 28 weeks, did you do the 3 hour test?
> 
> That's crazy about the lady who thought she was 11 weeks and is actually 32!! Wow!!

Wish I was 32 weeks :( maybe this constant puking would stop lol x


----------



## EmyDra

I know 3 other ladies that happened too! Really mad.


----------



## mummylanning

lillio said:


> dizzydoll said:
> 
> 
> I'm due to have the GTT when I'm 28 weeks, did you do the 3 hour test?
> 
> That's crazy about the lady who thought she was 11 weeks and is actually 32!! Wow!!
> 
> Wish I was 32 weeks :( maybe this constant puking would stop lol xClick to expand...

Trust me, it doesn't always go away. I was sick regularly up to 18 weeks, then it turned to occasional puking! Enjoy the early stages!


----------



## izzy29

Holywood Mum- My DD was 4.9kg and as soon as she was born they asked me did I have GD because of her weight. I was told a while after that if I had anymore they would more than likely test me for GD as its a sign of a big baby but my community mmidwife had checked my pee all along with no signs of sugar but sometimes it doesnt show up there, didnt show up this time either but suppose my fasting levels were ever so slightly raised. Did you have a section?What did they say about the birth weight? Are they keeping an eye on the weight this time?

Emydra-Did thye make you go back up after the 4 weeks of pricking your finger to show them the results? Do you remember what your results were from the GTT? I am starting to be very good from today so hopefully by the time I get my apt they cant patronize me but prob still will!!

Dizzydoll- I did the 2hr test, seems to be what they do at the Ulster. Have you done it before?


----------



## mummylanning

Happy Star Wars day to you all!:happydance:


----------



## NuKe

:haha: i might watch a couple to celebrate!


----------



## mummylanning

NuKe said:


> :haha: i might watch a couple to celebrate!

Go on, you know you want to!:happydance:


----------



## EmyDra

I had no sugar in my wee at any point. My first GTT I *think* was 7.8 and the second was 8.3.

Anything over 11 is considered diabetic. Mine was just over the range they wanted it in.

I went to the diabetic clinic fortnightly and they just kept telling me to carry on, my blood sugar was rarely high at all, I don't think any moreso than a regular person, it certainly didn't come near 11 and I made no dietry changes after a week without sugar made me feel weak and ill.
It was the most annoying waste of time, I'm really considering not having it done this time.


----------



## izzy29

My GTT was 7. My fasting level beforehand was .3 above what they like so I think they must be being overcautious. still annoying though, I felt all deflated when the midwife phoned me to say although I had passed the test the part before was just over.grrrr


----------



## EmyDra

Oh for goodness sake. Do they have to retest you or refer you? It's only 0.3!


----------



## izzy29

I am not sure what happens next. They have e-mailed my results over to the diabetic team so they are sending me out an apt but I dont know what will happen at it. I had thought they might just leave it until I was 28 weeks and make me do the GTT again butwho knows!


----------



## EmyDra

Sounds like a diabetic booking in appointment :/


----------



## izzy29

what happens at that then Emydra, any idea?


----------



## EmyDra

They weigh you, look at your wee, more blood tests, speak to a diabetic doctor (Mine was Doctor Au) then speak to a diabetic nurse and then the dietician.

It took hours and lots of sitting around. So hoping it's not the same for you or even better, not a diabetic appointment.


----------



## izzy29

Was that at the Ulster? Hopefully as my fasting one was jsut above it will be ok, but suppose it may only get worse from here on in so thats maybe why they have to keep an eye on it. I am on a health drive from today!!


----------



## EmyDra

:thumbup:

No it was Lagan Valley, it maybe different at the Ulster x


----------



## NuKe

what a farce. i wouldnt even go if it's only 0.3 over!


----------



## izzy29

I will see what they say, prob tell me I am so fat and never to eat sugar again and make me wish the rest of this pregnancy away until the baby is born but hopefully its not as bad as that lol! Salad, meat and fruit for me from now til then, wont do me a button of harm anyway, had got a bit of out hand with the chocolate at Easter!!


----------



## lillio

Can't wait to eat my Easter eggs lol, it sits here mocking me on a daily basis! Maybe soon when hyperemesis sets me freeeee! x


----------



## NuKe

awwwwwwwww lillio :hugs:

if ur lookin' rid of it send it over here!


----------



## YoungNImum

Finally ticked of all my to get list for baby! 

Size 1 teats an more mitts! 

Every step I take I can feel like my baby's head it grinding ouch!
X


----------



## NuKe

ive got pretty much everything i think, may need more sleepsuits but i can always get those after she arrives if i need to.


----------



## holywoodmum

Izzy, they didn't mention it at all to me at booking in or 20 weeks... she was a normal delivery. I'm in Germany now, not at the Ulster, so not sure what'll happen here! I saw a MW tonight for help with SPD, and she said it could have been caused by previous big babies - and told me to cut out carbs and eat loads of protein - going to be so hard for me - I have no will to do it, and there's a bakery on every corner here, delicious food, and I've been a bit enamoured with icecreams too - I was quite hacked off really as during pregnancy has historically been the only time I haven't been obsessed over what I eat, so I don't want to have to start that now if you know what I mean. So no one here has mentioned GD... Although MW tonight said they're "Not keen" on big babies - not sure what that meant really, could have been a little lost in translation!
Courtney, any day now then! My two never engaged before labour, so I never had that grinding :(


----------



## EmyDra

I had a weird feeling today Courtney that you were going to go in tonight. Dunno why, Eva was born before her due date wasn't she? Bet you cannot WAIT to find out what you're having!


----------



## NuKe

as much as id never do team yellow, it must be exciting to not know! what about u ems? gonna stay yellow? did u find out with silas?


----------



## holywoodmum

nuke said:


> as much as id never do team yellow, it must be exciting to not know! What about u ems? Gonna stay yellow? Did u find out with silas?

*yellow*


----------



## dizzydoll

izzy29 said:


> Dizzydoll- I did the 2hr test, seems to be what they do at the Ulster. Have you done it before?

No I've heard of people having it done and it doesn't sound pleasant! They got me to sign all the forms at my booking in appointment to consent to the 3 hour test.
I'm not looking forward to it as I'm a huge carb lover with a mega sweet tooth!!


----------



## izzy29

Lol. Me too but there has been no sugar and little carbs for me today. Had a busting headache, prob from sugar withdrawal lol!! Got my apt through, 10 days away at he endocrine unit. Hopefully it's just a talk and nothing more!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha yeah I think I'd actually cry if I had to give up sugar!! I don't mind eating healthy but like being able to have a treat when I want! 
Hopefully the appointment is more of a discussion than anything else for you!


----------



## EmyDra

I didn't have the option with Silas as Lagan Valley refused to disclose the gender, saying that I never asked. Leah did though and was met by a pretty stiff reaction like 'if you'd read the leaflet you'd know that we won't tell you'. They can be dicks about it when they aren't supposed to tell, like by asking what gender you're having that you are dismissing the fact you have a healthy baby iykwim? I didn't fancy that judgement.

So basically, the plan is to be team yellow again mainly for Kev, because his ex found out with both his girls and he didn't want too - he would've liked the not-knowing experience. Even if I did want to know it's unlikely that LV will tell me and 2nd choice at the Ulster rarely disclose the gender either, however I *might* ask if I have a follow up with consultant and keep it to myself :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

I'm pretty sure I'll go on my due date tbh, Eva came 3days early. I'm happy enough for baby to stay in there till my due date, wouldn't fancy being induced. 

Iv just to get more nappies an milk once baby is here iv stocked up a bundle, an once we no gender when babies born a shopping spree for blue/pink outfits. NUKE we are so close! 
An laur aswell she's bunked the Que lol x


----------



## NuKe

we are soooooooooooo close!! very nearly single digits!!


----------



## EmyDra

It's the 10 day countdown for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## lillio

thought I would share, I went to mothercare today for the first time! Got measured and bought some giant bras lol! It all feels very real now! eek! x


----------



## NuKe

:haha: gotta love the giant bras. i still have mine from first time round. they are HUUUUUGE.


----------



## mummylanning

I thought the bra that I bought at 12 weeks was huge! Just went in an bought 2 new ones (for the third time) and came home and cried!


----------



## lillio

If I ever become homeless then hubby and I can set up home under the giant bra... there will be room for us, the dog, the baby and even an ensuite lol x


----------



## NuKe

:rofl:


----------



## dizzydoll

lillio said:


> thought I would share, I went to mothercare today for the first time! Got measured and bought some giant bras lol! It all feels very real now! eek! x

Haha! I haven't gotten a proper maternity bra yet, I went and got some "granny bras" from M&S and OH thinks they look hilarious next to my "normal" bras :rofl:
My boobs have gotten fricken huge!!


----------



## lillio

Mothercare were great, wee old lady measured me up (and scolded me as the bra I was wearing was too small, had underwire AND was from Ann Summers) and I got some pretty nice ones! They weren't too dear either! Thank goodness I got measured, went from a 32D to a 34E but it looks giant!!! x


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha yeah all my underwired bras have been relegated to a box for ages. I've been getting by with the one non underwired bra I had and a few cropped support vest tops haha :)

By my own estimated measurements I've gone from 34C to 36D so we shall see what I actually am when I get around to going in to get properly fitted for a mat bra :)


----------



## mummylanning

I have gone from a 32 C to a 36 DD from week 12 to now and I was told to come back in 8 weeks for a refit.


----------



## EmyDra

I went from 36DD to 38DD and had two m&s granny ones in that size. Not a massive difference though.

Get yourself a Hot Milk! They sell them at a few places in Belfast, comfy maternity bras that are really nice!


----------



## tiggertea

Meh! I was a 32E before I conceived ABBIE... my :holly: never returned to normal size and proceeded to expand even more when the monster came into being.... no sign of shrinkage yet either so I'm not hopeful!


----------



## EmyDra

Getting implants is probably cheaper :haha:


----------



## NuKe

i ordered 2 emma jane nursing/maternity bras and tbh they are pretty crap.


----------



## EmyDra

I'm currently wearing my panache purple silky nursing bra, which I find a little bit tight after a full day but very pretty. Then I have a white one from M&S with a bit of lace that's quite nice, good shape not granny. And my white and red lacey Hot Milk one which is perfect in everyway.

I had two nightbras which I wore till Silas was 7 months old, with nursing pads (saved me soaking the place) they were dead comfy, got them from mothercare and would recommend. Then the two frumpy M&S ones which literally _wore out_. After a year the only place they were good for was the bin!

So I only have 3 bras really! I have a couple of nice non-maternity ones for the evening if I feel like it or I'm going out, but generally I've been wireless for at least 18 months now!


----------



## weerach

Just spotted this thread and thought i'd say hey :) n.ireland- due 30 dec :)


----------



## EmyDra

A great time to be due :thumbup:, DS was born on the 31st :)

And yaaaaay someone who's close in pregnancy to meeee! Whereabouts are you?


----------



## weerach

Newtownards, wbu? :)


----------



## MajellaG

Welcome weerach. :wave:

My boobs are still the same size really they just got fuller (I loved my pregnacy boobs they were the best they have ever been) their a bit deflated now. Got my bras off amazon 3 for £25 they did the job.


----------



## NuKe

welcome wee rach!


----------



## holywoodmum

hi weerach :)
congratulations on your pregnancy, how're you keeping?


----------



## NuKe

edited: stupid post


----------



## weerach

Thank you' s, keeping well, knackered :( how bout u all?


----------



## EmyDra

Not knackered yet, my gums are already taking a hit :( even a gentle brush of my teeth fills my mouth with blood. Last pregnancy I got recession in two places, have to watch it this time.

I'm down Lisburn way :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Hi weerach! :hi:
I really have to get some more bras, I've only the 2 granny bras from m&s now and not sure how long they'll last haha.


----------



## NuKe

i got an abscess when i was pregnant with poppy, ended up in hospital getting it lanced. VERY PAINFUL. 

oh and what's got 2 thumbs and is getting a sweep on her due date?? THIS GIRLLLLLL!!

im not too bad weerach, definitely ready to get the kid outta me!! god it's scary... i remember being 6 weeks with this one. seems like no time at all has passed :nope:


----------



## dizzydoll

Ouch abcesses are so not fun!!!

Great news about the sweep!! :) Not long now til babs makes their grand entrance!! :)


----------



## NuKe

excitedddddddddddddddddd


----------



## dizzydoll

It is so exciting!! 9 days like!!!! That's nothing!!!!


----------



## weerach

Oh dear, my gums have been lucky so far then. Ooh iv never had a sweep but its to help bring on labour?


----------



## NuKe

yep! basically a mw or doc puts a finger in behind your cervix (if possible) and "sweeps" round to separate the membranes. it doesn't have a hugely high success rate but it worked for me with my DD!


----------



## NuKe

dizzydoll said:


> It is so exciting!! 9 days like!!!! That's nothing!!!!

shitting myselffffffffff


----------



## weerach

I had went for one with my last pregnancy but ended up not getting it cos my son was breech lol.


----------



## NuKe

did u deliver vaginally rach or a section?


----------



## weerach

Elective section, they offered to turn him but i refused as they can wrap cord round neck, force ur waters to break and u could end up with emergency section anyway,apparently it really hurts,leaves bruises but they give gas and air..i also refused to deliver him bum first vaginally. Ouch


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey weerach, congrats on baby number 3 :) my wee lady was born in December x

Fab news nuke! Iv sweep booked day after my due date, sore! But worth it as mine was 100% effective. Nuke 9days hard to believe! 

Sports bras our my best friend when pregnant! 

I think my baby is slowly getting it's self ready to appear on time, been having this niggly feeling he/she is getting themselves ready!!! 

X


----------



## NuKe

weerach said:


> Elective section, they offered to turn him but i refused as they can wrap cord round neck, force ur waters to break and u could end up with emergency section anyway,apparently it really hurts,leaves bruises but they give gas and air..i also refused to deliver him bum first vaginally. Ouch

ouch is right!! are you going for a vbac this time round or another section? 



YoungNImum said:


> Hey weerach, congrats on baby number 3 :) my wee lady was born in December x
> 
> Fab news nuke! Iv sweep booked day after my due date, sore! But worth it as mine was 100% effective. Nuke 9days hard to believe!
> 
> Sports bras our my best friend when pregnant!
> 
> I think my baby is slowly getting it's self ready to appear on time, been having this niggly feeling he/she is getting themselves ready!!!
> 
> X

mine hurt like hell but worked! totally worth it.


----------



## weerach

I was hoping for vbac but didnt have a clue there were risks until i joined this site, i really dont know yet.


----------



## NuKe

it's a very personal choice and tbh I don't know what I'd do in that situation! the risks are small but still there. :hugs:

are u finding out the sex?


----------



## YoungNImum

It didn't help when OH said she shoved her whole hand/arm up till her elbow :0 felt like it lol think he was trying to lightin the mood but it didn't help! I almost crawled over the top of the bed X


----------



## EmyDra

I had an attemped sweep at 38 weeks, no chance though.

Ack, ouchie vagie times. Not looking forward to. Looking forward to your sweep and hope it works and does stuff!


----------



## holywoodmum

Lindsay, yay for sweep! and you too Courtney. B came out after 3rd sweep at 40+10 last time - so no idea if it was the sweep that did it or not!
Weerach, I'm sure they'll talk you through it all at the hospital re the VBAC option. Are you going to Ulster? I have a friend who had an unplanned vbac two weeks ago!
Bridget and I are going food shopping this morning -that's how rock and roll my life is at the minute. I hadn't figured that stopping work would leave me so all over the place, looking forward to German lessons starting next Monday, although it does mean I'll have to be a bit more organised in the morning!


----------



## weerach

Yea will be at the ulster, did everything work out well with your friend? Im hoping to find out the sex, did you's find out / want to find out?


----------



## mummylanning

Does anyone know anything about these bras that apparently are selling in Asda that have no underwire and don't come in a cup size but in small, medium and large and grow with your size? 

My mum said she saw an advert on tv but can't really remember them but thinks they might be a good idea for me instead of buying new bras every few weeks.


----------



## weerach

Ooh they sound good, im going to troll the asda website for them :)


----------



## weerach

Only see the bandeau ones 
https://direct.asda.com/george/womens-tops/lace-bandeau-bra-top-coral/GEM233124,default,pd.html


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> It didn't help when OH said she shoved her whole hand/arm up till her elbow :0 felt like it lol think he was trying to lightin the mood but it didn't help! I almost crawled over the top of the bed X

yeesh! i remember it being extremely painful, and as soon as she'd done it i knew it was going to work. i was shaking for hours afterwards and poppy was going NUTS in my belly. 



weerach said:


> Yea will be at the ulster, did everything work out well with your friend? Im hoping to find out the sex, did you's find out / want to find out?

oh yes! we aren't that patient, we found out both times! :haha:



mummylanning said:


> Does anyone know anything about these bras that apparently are selling in Asda that have no underwire and don't come in a cup size but in small, medium and large and grow with your size?
> 
> My mum said she saw an advert on tv but can't really remember them but thinks they might be a good idea for me instead of buying new bras every few weeks.

those sound like the emma janes i got. they are stretchy and have no underwire, you just choose either S, M, L, XL etc depending on your back size (i.e. 36 B-F would be a L, 38 B-F is an XL). but tbh I think they are crap for the "larger busted" lady, there is no support in them at all, way too stretchy for me, though I imagine they would be great during the engorgement stage post-birth, and for sleeping in, as they provide a tiny bit of support. i went to mothercare yesterday actually and got fitted. they have a great range of t-shirt pregnancy/breastfeeding bras like emma said, not too pricey either! i just got 1 in case i am unsuccessful again, but it was only 16 quid.


----------



## weerach

Did the ulster tell you or did you find out privately? Ive been looking at the hillsbrorough clinic but im probably just getting ahead of myself at this point..havent even saw a doctor yet lol


----------



## izzy29

The ulster told the ones that went in after us, they asked, we didn't I was raging I didn't ask.


----------



## YoungNImum

Lanning I seen them advertised it's the jml range? OH actually pointed them out to me while the ad was on £12-£13 for 1 an comes in 3 colours? 

Rach I'm at the ulster to iv had 7 scans an asked at everyone about telling me the gender, iv 13days till baby EDD an I'm still team yellow lol my friend went to the hillsbourgh clinic with both her boys £90 an she got given a free 3D scan both times because she made late appointments (after 6) an she said the place was empty both times x


----------



## lillio

Has anyone seen the advert for the 'aah bra' lol! They are on late at night, it's one of those ads that lasts for like 20 mins! They have no seems, or wire and they look great, think JML are doing them too, I'm bra obsessed right now, I've decided I've had enough of hyperemesis so I'm determined to move on to more fun things... like bras lol! x


----------



## NuKe

courtney ;) (just in case you're interested! im going to check myself now, or get barry to do it!)

https://www.ehow.com/how_4609939_do-cervical-check-dilation-yourself.html


----------



## izzy29

YoungNImum said:


> Lanning I seen them advertised it's the jml range? OH actually pointed them out to me while the ad was on £12-£13 for 1 an comes in 3 colours?
> 
> Rach I'm at the ulster to iv had 7 scans an asked at everyone about telling me the gender, iv 13days till baby EDD an I'm still team yellow lol my friend went to the hillsbourgh clinic with both her boys £90 an she got given a free 3D scan both times because she made late appointments (after 6) an she said the place was empty both times x

And all 7 times would they not tell u? I have my hopes pinned on them telling me at my 28 week scan


----------



## YoungNImum

Lillio: we could be on about the same bra lol I didn't catch what the 1 I saw was called. 

Izzy: I got the same doc, smith (young women) my last 2 scans, I asked first time I seen her an she said baby had it's back to us so she couldn't tell she was the only one who actually give us a bit of hope of finding out, but 2nd time I seen her an u asked she kind of laughed with a grin an said no sorry. But a friend of mine also said the indian male scanner was telling people the gender, but told her that her baby had it's legs crossed so couldn't tell her she went an got a gender scan 2 wks later she's having a girl x

Nuke: my Internet connection is bein a bitch an won't let me open the link I'll keep trying tho ;) I'm intrigued lol x


----------



## YoungNImum

Izzy an dizzydoll just updated the front page, an noticed there's no due dates beside both your names, do use no them yet? Maybe iv missed the a post if youv already said when your babies are due? X


----------



## izzy29

Mine is 12 th sept. I mustn't have posted it before


----------



## YoungNImum

Nuke it worked, I'm such a chicken I think I'd be to nervous to try an check it myself tbh altho might change my mind by next week as I'll be 39wk? Have you checked yet? X


----------



## weerach

Try ahhbra.com . The ulster told me with preg #1 ,last time itwas a surprise so def gonna book hillsbrough after 6 this time :) oh doesnt want to know sex or see a freaky 3d scan tho lol


----------



## EmyDra

Oh if I'm at the ulster and get male indian doctor now I'm going to be DYING to ask!!! I had so many scans last time that I was pretty convinced I'd seen his willy, think I know what to look out for, eagle eyes for the gender ;)


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Nuke it worked, I'm such a chicken I think I'd be to nervous to try an check it myself tbh altho might change my mind by next week as I'll be 39wk? Have you checked yet? X

not yet! ive never been able to reach my cervix so if i cant get it im going to get barry to try! i asked him earlier and he was like :shock: but i explained it's just having a feel and im not expecting him to give me a sweep or anything and he's agreed. :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

Rach my friend was grand - she had one normal birth, one elective section and one unplanned VBAC! Her wee boy was born the day her husbnad ran the London Marathon - so she missed the marathon and he missed seeing the baby arrive!
I just bought a stretch bra thing today, but it's some german brand so I've no idea - was hoping i could wear it for yoga, as last week I went for a mat bra and a sleep bra over for some support!
Rach, there is a babybond place in belfast now as well I think that seem to do quite good value scans. 
I'm seeing the gynae here on Wed - apparently they scan you at every appt here, so I'm guessing I could ask, but I quite want to stay yellow again!


----------



## weerach

I have a doctor appointment in the morning, have any of you ever been sent to neely? Im going to beg them to send me tomoro to make sure everything is where it should be. Glad everything went well for your friend,bit crap bout her husband missing it tho.


----------



## NuKe

weerach said:


> I have a doctor appointment in the morning, have any of you ever been sent to neely? Im going to beg them to send me tomoro to make sure everything is where it should be. Glad everything went well for your friend,bit crap bout her husband missing it tho.

tip- i lied and said i didnt know how far along i was, that i could be as far as 12 weeks and they sent me straight for a scan ;)


----------



## dizzydoll

Sorry hun thought I'd put it in already :) I'm due the 23rd/24th depending who I listen to so I'm saying 23rd because I'm used to progressing through my weeks based on that date :)

Edited to add I totally forgot to put it's 23rd or 24th of October :)


----------



## izzy29

weerach said:


> I have a doctor appointment in the morning, have any of you ever been sent to neely? Im going to beg them to send me tomoro to make sure everything is where it should be. Glad everything went well for your friend,bit crap bout her husband missing it tho.

I was there about 3 times with DD as I had bleeding. Once u get past ur first scan maternity unit take over any problems as u probably know.


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks I'll update the front page, lillio do you no your due date yet? X


----------



## lillio

YoungNImum said:


> Thanks I'll update the front page, lillio do you no your due date yet? X


Sure do, 12th November! So it's the 12/11/12! Pretty cool! x


----------



## weerach

My lmp was really really light and painful, my doc sent me to ulster with suspected ectopic as i had faint positive hpt. The doc there took a blood preg test,said negative and sent me home,no scan and said i just had false positive :shrug: im hoping they'll send me up cos i still have the pains in one side..my friend told me to say im spotting but i really couldnt lie about something like that.


----------



## NuKe

aw rach im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## weerach

Lol its ok, worst hasnt happened yet and im feeling quite positive :) similar thing happened with preg #2 and turned out to be a cyst. Hopefully i'll find out tomoro


----------



## holywoodmum

good luck with your appointment hun x


----------



## weerach

Thanks, i'll let yas know how it goes :)


----------



## lillio

good luck with the appointment xx


----------



## NuKe

good luck! hope you get the news you want to hear!


----------



## dizzydoll

:hugs: god luck with the appointment weerach! :hugs:


----------



## MajellaG

Ladies steer clear of the ahh bra/ genie bra/ jml bra. There crap. Might be ok for some one with a small bust but I found they gave me no support & didn't wash well at all. I think I paid £60 for mine & were so not worth the money. They came in a 3 pack, White, black & nude I only got a couple of months out of them (I worn them anyway as I'd paid good money of them) but had to throw them out after I had the baby as the padding had came out of them & the elastic had gone & was poking out everyday. Please avoid.:wacko:


----------



## NuKe

sounds like the emma janes! no support at ALL. :nope:


----------



## YoungNImum

Bloody knackered, have been up from 4 with a poorly girl, vomiting every hour or so. Got to bed at 8:15 OH took over. 

Nuke 7days! 

I thought I was having contractions when I was sitting in living room with Eva. Nothing progressed tho not sure if it was cause I had wee lady lay over me or cause I needed to pee! 

Good luck rach

X

How are all the babies doing mamas?? X


----------



## weerach

Doc doesnt seem worried about ectopic at all but is going to try and book me in for early scan within the next few days :) shes phoning me later to let me know.... and she informed me that the a&e doctor from the 'ectopic incident' wrote on my notes that i have cysts :wacko: must have made his paperwork easier to pretend that he checked.


----------



## sharon0302

Just been admitted. High bp and protein in your being induced tonight:wacko:


----------



## dizzydoll

Hope you and bubs are ok Sharon!!


----------



## weerach

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Good luck Sharon try an keep us updated if you can, fingers crossed everything goes smoothly x


----------



## EmyDra

Good luck Sharon!!! Very exciting, hope it doesn't take much persuasion for your little man to come out :)

You're so positive Rach, really hoping there's good news for you.

OH was telling me about the loss he experienced last night, they'd had an early scan at 5 weeks and got a picture (this was at Craigavon hospital), she'd had bleeding at 7 weeks and although it stopped they had another scan and there was nothing there. Apparently they were told she was never pregnant and it was a false pos! To which, they produced the picture (with name and date on it) and were met with the response "Oh, is this yours?" No Sh*t Sherlock! Only then did they acknowledge she was pregnant at all and say sorry for your loss :nope:. I take it that's a MMC? I just thought they were treated awfully :(


----------



## Wyntir

Good luck Sharon

Emydra thats awful!


Hubby and I had some aherm 'alone time' on saturday night:blush: well not actual, but Jax was sound asleep. Last time we did it I was in second trimester:haha:


----------



## sharon0302

Pessary is in, I was already 2 cm dilated and hubs is going manic!


----------



## NuKe

good luck you queue bunker!!! :haha:

you'll be fine, tell hubs to wise up!


----------



## weerach

Booked in for 10.45 in the morning @ neely :) nervous now, doc said theyre gonna have a good look for cysts as well.
Thats great sharon,going so fast. :thumbup: 
aw thats awful, poor girl.glad im not going to craigavon hosp- not that the ulster are any better.


----------



## NuKe

oh good luck rach, hope it goes well!!!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Nuke we seem to be bumped down the may Que a good bit now lol good luck Sharon!

Hope tomorrow goes ok rach, have you got someone going along with you? X


----------



## lillio

sharon0302 said:


> Pessary is in, I was already 2 cm dilated and hubs is going manic!

eeeeek! exciting! x


----------



## YoungNImum

ops double post......


----------



## holywoodmum

Courtney, how is Eva now?
Rach, glad your doc today talked more sense - hope all goes well at Neely tomorrow!
Sharon, wow! Hopefully that pessary will do it, if you're 2cm already your body was ready for it anyway :) Excited to hear your news!
Wyntir, good for you! Sleeping child is as good as being "alone" and the closest most of us will get for a while!


----------



## EmyDra

Good for you Wyntir! :haha: :thumbup:

Pregnancy has made me a hornball...it did last time too.

Hope baby is here soon Sharon! :happydance:


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw hope bubs arrives soon Sharon! :) Sounds like they are ready to make an appearance anyway :)


----------



## sharon0302

Getting strong tightenings and cramping and next dose due ay 10.30, so fingers crossed for some progress.


----------



## holywoodmum

Baby by tomorrow morning please! Not too long to wait for next dose, ah no I'm an hour ahead here, well still, not too long to go!


----------



## dizzydoll

10.30 gives plenty of time for some progress :) Keeping everything crossed for you! :)


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> Good for you Wyntir! :haha: :thumbup:
> 
> Pregnancy has made me a hornball...it did last time too.
> 
> Hope baby is here soon Sharon! :happydance:

god i go the total opposite way. we've had sex a total of 4 times since i got pregnant. was the same with pops too.



sharon0302 said:


> Getting strong tightenings and cramping and next dose due ay 10.30, so fingers crossed for some progress.

come on baby sharon!!! thanks for keeping us updated hun!


----------



## dizzydoll

Glad I'm not the only one Nuke! We've had sex once since I got pregnant, poor OH isn't best pleased but he's taking it fairly well haha :)
I miss it too but not enough to have the energy to do it :rofl:


----------



## YoungNImum

She's much better thanks HWM she wouldn't take breakfast so tryed her with toast at lunch an she happily ate that with a beaker of water. Shes napped alot today but settled fine at bed time and is currently asleep x

Ohhh progress Sharon did they say when they gonna check you again (cm)? 

X


----------



## NuKe

glad to hear eva's on the mend! what is it about toast when they're sick? :shrug:


----------



## MajellaG

Good luck Sharon. :flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

Hope you're having lovely baby cuddles by now Sharon x


----------



## Wyntir

Just popping by to check for baby updates


----------



## mummylanning

NuKe said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> Good for you Wyntir! :haha: :thumbup:
> 
> Pregnancy has made me a hornball...it did last time too.
> 
> Hope baby is here soon Sharon! :happydance:
> 
> god i go the total opposite way. we've had sex a total of 4 times since i got pregnant. was the same with pops too.Click to expand...

So Glad I am not the only one Nuke, everyone keeps telling my husband about the horny phase and he has got his hopes up and is patiently waiting. Altho i think we have done it a few more than 4 times... just a few!


----------



## NuKe

it's so embarrassing, we didnt do it after like 8 weeks with pops then for a couple of months after she was born... So basically didnt have sex for a year :blush: barrys totally understanding about it tho.


----------



## mummylanning

NuKe said:


> it's so embarrassing, we didnt do it after like 8 weeks with pops then for a couple of months after she was born... So basically didnt have sex for a year :blush: barrys totally understanding about it tho.

Lucky you! OH has been pretty good too however he did comment that he really misses oral sex and I was like "honey, i cant bend over to tie my own shoes and you want me to _what now_?" I think he realised then that he was on to a lost cause!


----------



## LaurGil

Good luck Sharon :happydance:

We have dtd once from I have been pregnant I dont even like OH holding my hand .

One more sleep for me (thats if I get any sleep DS has smitt me with his cough/cold) ,have pre ass this afternoon ,it doesn't seem real at all I'm sitting on the sofa in a wee daze

:haha: Mummylanning


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh wow Laura! Hope pre assess goes well...
I'm waiting to see the gynae her now, all very German! Thank goodness for google translate to help me with registration form!


----------



## YoungNImum

:( iv caught Evas bug an OH I feel like crap ;( x


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh pour you :( hope it's shortlived...


----------



## NuKe

good luuuuuuuuck lauren!!!!!!! make sure to keep us updated!!

you've all got colds now and im just getting over mine, feels good to not want to stab myself in the face. 

lanning, luckily my DH doesn't like oral sex :smug: ive never ever done it to him, but he loves doing it do me, though he says he finds it weird now my belly's so big and refuses :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

any word from Sharon? 

Saw the gynae. Had a scan, said she saw the gender, but I stuck to my yellow guns - i was so tempted though! 
Baby is big though, I am 23+2 and it was measuring 25+2 -> 26 ish weeks :( Have to go back for GD testing - so much for me thinking I'd got away with it!


----------



## EmyDra

That's a strange thing for a man not to like Linds, but each to their own! I really like giving oral :blush:, think I'd miss it terribly! Saying that, I think it um...depends on the 'man' :rofl:

I've been a bit temperamental on my boobs being touched is all, he's fine with that, which is good because it'll likely continue and who knows if it'll ever fully be an erogenous zone for me again.

I think the lack of updates from Sharon mean BABY!

Sorry you had to get the GTT anyway Lucy, :( is someone available to watch the girls or will they have to come with you? I really don't know how Silas would in in the hospital for 3 hours :wacko:


----------



## holywoodmum

she didn't tell me much about it Emma, so I have no idea what to expect except what I've heard on BnB! I have to call up to book the appointment, but I can go when C is in Kindergarten, but I'll have B with me - she struggled for 1hr today! Do you have to stay there the entire time? Is it a 3 hour fast or something? or do they run tests during that time? If I could go out and walk around for an hour at a time it might be OK!


----------



## EmyDra

You have to fast from the night before, they'll take a blood sample when you arrive then you drink a bottle and a half of lucazade (or glucose drink which is apparently worse). Then you have to sit and perferably not move for 2 hours (I've done this three times) and then the'll take another blood sample to see how your body is dealing with the sugar from a fast. Then you can go.

I could've sworn it was three hours (seemed like FOREVER) but pretty sure it's only two now. Even one and a half is long enough, just sitting doing nothing >.>


----------



## weerach

Got my scan, when she pointed out the yolk sac and told me to come back in 2weeks i freaked out about not seeing a hb so she gave me an internal scan lol.. everything is fine,not ectopic and saw heartbeat :) and she found a cyst. My oh had to work but my mum and friend went with me.
how you all doing?


----------



## NuKe

oh BRILLIANT rach!!! and amazing that they found the hb so early on!! made up for you! :hugs:


----------



## mummylanning

Apologises if you have seen this else where

I need some help. Can anyone in the UK suggest somewhere I can get a fancy dress costume (i'll be 30 weeks at the party) dont know the theme yet as we are deciding tonight. If not, can anyone suggest good costumes that i could get away with that arent maternity ones.

The only fancy dress i have seen is the typical angel, devil and nurse ones and they are expensive. I am going to wear it once for 2 maybe 3 hours and then I dont see me needing it again!


----------



## weerach

Thanks, i see on here people know how many beats per minute etc but i was in a tizz and didnt care how many, so long as it was beating lol.
When will u need the costume? Ebay always have loads. Or even ask round friends,someone bound to have something...only other thing i can think of is 60's,70's theme.. cheap wig and funky glasses from poundland or similar :)


----------



## mummylanning

Party is the 13th June, its the last dance class I will be teaching before the baby and they want to have a party for me and we always do 3-4 fancy dress ones a year.


----------



## dizzydoll

God luck Lauren! :)

Fab news about your scan Rach :D

Mummylanning, maybe some kind of costume where you can wear something you have but accesorise? Could do sailor and wear jeans and a shirt or a navy dress if ya have one or hawaiian theme, get one of those grass skirts and a lei to pop on over leggings and a top so you're comfy but dressed up? They are the only ones I can think of because they are ideas I'm using for a fancy dress hen party I'm going to in 2 months haha :)

Both shouldn't cost a lot, my hawaian stuff is costing under &#8364;10 and for sailor I'm gonna get a hat in a costume shop for a fiver and then get earings and jewellery from Penneys they've loads of blue white and red stuff :)


----------



## sharon0302

Baby Seth arrived at 2.52am in manic rush, oh wasn't even hear and no pain meds. Labour progressed really quick and no one checked and I had no idea you could go from 2 to 10 so fast then partial placenta abruption and all hell broke loose arrived in delivery at 2.40 had him at 2.52. He was only 5lb 4.5 alot lower than expected.


----------



## weerach

Congrats!!! :flower: hope you and baby seth are doing great. Was oh upset to miss it?


----------



## mummylanning

Congrats Sharon! Wow, so quick!

I think I am going to suggest a uniform theme, i have a black skirt and a tie and i can get a cheap white shirt and go as a knocked up school girl!


----------



## lillio

sharon0302 said:


> Baby Seth arrived at 2.52am in manic rush, oh wasn't even hear and no pain meds. Labour progressed really quick and no one checked and I had no idea you could go from 2 to 10 so fast then partial placenta abruption and all hell broke loose arrived in delivery at 2.40 had him at 2.52. He was only 5lb 4.5 alot lower than expected.

Congrats! Beautiful name xx


----------



## NuKe

wow sharon!! Such a shame your OH missed it, he must have been in a hurry to meet mummy! I adore the name, my best friend's son has the same name. Can't wait to see pics, hope ur both doing well!! Xo


Dammit, when's it gonna be my turn?! Courtney dont u even think about queue-jumping! And good luck lauren! Will be facebook stalking you!


----------



## NuKe

sharon, just noticed ur siggy... The same friend's son's middle name is james! How funny!


----------



## sharon0302

Thanks everyone! James is after my brother who we lost in a work accident nearly 2 years ago. He has 3 little name sakes now, one of last things he said to me was to tease jack needed a little brother. Will post pic as soon as get near my pc.


----------



## holywoodmum

Emma, I've told DH he'll just have to take a morning off work for GTT if it comes to it - I quite like the idea of getting a good book and just ready for 3 hours! Not sure I can go that long without food though! Are you allowed to drink water?
Rach, so pleased your scan went well - good for you for pushing for an internal too :)
Sharon, congratulations! Love the name, and what a lovely tribute to your brother (my bro is James too). Look forward to the pics!
Lanning, school girls sounds good - manageable for you and good fun for everyone else!


----------



## NuKe

what a lovely tribute sharon, so sorry to hear about your brother. :hugs:

lost my show this morning ladies!!


----------



## izzy29

holywoodmum said:


> Emma, I've told DH he'll just have to take a morning off work for GTT if it comes to it - I quite like the idea of getting a good book and just ready for 3 hours! Not sure I can go that long without food though! Are you allowed to drink water?
> Rach, so pleased your scan went well - good for you for pushing for an internal too :)
> Sharon, congratulations! Love the name, and what a lovely tribute to your brother (my bro is James too). Look forward to the pics!
> Lanning, school girls sounds good - manageable for you and good fun for everyone else!

HWM, I wasnt allowed to drink water from midnight until the test was over competely as I think it dilutes the glucose but I have heard of others who were allowed to drink. I was busting for some water to wash all the sugary drink down with. Once you drink the glucose you wont be hungry, it feels like a big heavy meal in your stomach. I felt like I was going to be sick a few times but it was warm in the hospital so I just stepped outside the doors for some fresh air and after an hr I felt grand. I was quite happy to sit there and people watch.


----------



## izzy29

Good Luck Nuke, hope things progress soon for you.


----------



## holywoodmum

Yay for your show!
Thanks izzy. I've heard the drink is gross!


----------



## izzy29

some people seem to get Lucozade but I got warm glucose. I was actually shocked when it was warm. Was so disgusting. i took a few sips to start with and then thought to myself it would never go down at that rate so I just had to gulp it. Its hard to even describe what it tasted like, reminded me of something but not something you would drink in such a large quantity. It was nearly like watery syrup or sugary paste water, gross! I am not keen on lucozade either but would take it anyday over that, and mone wasnt orange flavour either, no flavour at all actually.


----------



## EmyDra

They want you to drink it as quick as you can too :wacko: Bllleugh!!! It's gross.

Congrats Sharon! A wee tiny man, lovely that your brother was right and has another namesake x

YAY Rach! That is FAB! So pleased that you were right and everything is ok :happydance:

Come on Lola! Brilliant news Lindsay, did you lose your show with Poppy long before labour?

I'm massive :( I've gained 9lbs in a week. Don't care if it's all fluid, it's totally unfair.


----------



## dizzydoll

Great news to hear you've lost your show Lindsay!! :) So exciting! :)


----------



## NuKe

it's totally different from with poppy! with her, i lost it in 2 big pieces an hour apart and it was just like a big blob of snot, no blood or colour etc. this time i wiped and it was just a load of brown goop with a bit of red (sorry, totally tmi there), then a couple of hours later one big blob of dark brown. i did freak out a bit due to the red and being rh- etc but phoned mw on call after the first wipe, who reassured me it was probably my show and if i dont feel movement or it goes more red to call her back. but then i just had the big piece of brown and was feeling loads of movement so havent called back yet. still feeling very crampy (have done since last night). the MIL has taken pops for the night just in case :haha: barrys all THIS IS IT! THIS IS IT!!!!!! with pops, my waters went 12 hours after losing my plug.


----------



## YoungNImum

I very much doubt I'll be Que jumping you nuke lol I can see this baby bein a June baby!!! Urgh feeling alot better than yesterday thank god! No sick today an iv managed a sausage roll for lunch an just woke from a nap, yesterday reminded me of how I felt when in labour with Eva proper sick no energy totally drained an kept dozing it's kinda scared me abit now OH keeps telling me not to worry that I done really well with Eva an staying at home till 8cm but I reminded him Ill be the one in pain lol

Congrats Sharon beautiful name not a bad weight either x

Laur I hope your doing ok :) 

Rach that's great news :D 

X


----------



## NuKe

lauren's had her little boy! ill let her update herself :D


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw fab news!! :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Fantastic thanks nuke x


----------



## holywoodmum

ooh, lindsay, waiting for your waters to go now!
Courtney, C was due 23 May, so not far off from you, but was born 4 June, so I know where you're coming from!
Congratulations Lauren!


----------



## EmyDra

Awww wow! Can't wait to hear her story and see pics!


----------



## mummylanning

Wow, so I go to work and miss a day on here and babies are born and shows appear!

Off to work in an hour again wont be back until after 8 so goodness knows what will happen between then and now!


----------



## holywoodmum

have a nice day at work :winkwink:


----------



## mummylanning

2 weeks off from tomorrow then when I go back i have 5 weeks left before mat leave! (not that i am counting the days or anything)


----------



## dizzydoll

Ooh mummylanning that sounds like a fab countdown!! :) You'll be on mat leave before ya know it!!
How is everyone this lovely Friday?? :)


----------



## NuKe

been getting mild contractions since 7am, not regular or lasting more than 20/30 secs but definitely there! going for a walk later and currently bouncing on my ball like a crazy person!


----------



## dizzydoll

Oooh how exciting!!! :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Yea I can see that happening to me HWM lol hopefully not tho, Id convinced myself with Eva I was gonna go over an give birth January but she came early :/ 

Oh nuke great news, any progress? X


----------



## holywoodmum

Hopefully not then and something'll happen this week!


----------



## YoungNImum

Anyone heard from nuke? I hope your right hwm. 

Major update to front page, took me 40min to do on this ruddy iPhone! X


----------



## YoungNImum

Oh just popped on fb, an noticed her status saying ow! Lol contractions 5min apart!!!
Good luck nuke! 

Also just noticed she's got a contraction app, I got one couple months ago I can't wait to use it, be handy for OH he was doing it all with a stop watch last time lol x


----------



## holywoodmum

I used a contraction timer app last time and it was great!


----------



## holywoodmum

Lola is here! Born 18.51...


----------



## EmyDra

Can't wait for Lindsay's birthstory! I think the midwife arrived less than an hour before she was born :S


----------



## YoungNImum

I think nukes had Lola, she has loads of congrats on her page :D x


----------



## YoungNImum

Yay congrats nuke, can't wait to hear from her! 

Ok defo me next fingers crossed lol

X


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw yay!!! Welcome baby Lola!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Yes! Your turn next Courtney!!! You better have a text buddy allocated :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Our 3rd 8lber can't wait to see pics. 

X


----------



## YoungNImum

Emy dizzy an nuke are my text buddies :D x


----------



## dizzydoll

Ooh all the babies coming at once haha :) Can't wait for you to start Courtney :)


----------



## mummylanning

Yeahy for Nuke and Lola! :happydance: I am soooo pleased! I knew i would be coming home to another baby!


----------



## mummylanning

I wrote this on another thread but thought I would share here too https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/shop-til-you-drop/1004503-next-bargains.html#post17934397


----------



## YoungNImum

I'm starting to get nervous nOw dizzy :S 

Thanks lanning bloody robbers! X


----------



## tiggertea

Woohoo for Linds and Lola! <3

Ladies I have finally gotten hubby to get the travel system and buggy out of the attic for photos so if anyone thinks they may be interested in a Cosatto Cabi travel system (complete) or Silver Cross Halo pushchair please let me know! xx


----------



## Eshka

Hello girls :)

Better late than never...Layne is now over 3 weeks old! Some of you may have seen on 3rd tri. I'm only just getting on again now for 5 mins to update a few friends and check the forums as he's asleep and my girls aren't home from their dad's yet.

He was born April 20th at 6.02am after a pretty fast labour. Things kicked off late evening, I got to hospital around 1am-ish (I think...should check my birth story lol) and after being pretty terrified due to how busy it was (8 labouring ladies, one midwife between the lot of us). OH and I were left to our own devices in the admissions room for a good 3 hours before an auxiliary walked in and saw me bent over the bed howling; she got on the phone and demanded a midwife come get me. My memory of the whole thing is pretty hazy as my contractions were pretty ferocious and I was chugging on the gas and air for all I was worth, lol. I remember finally being taken to delivery around 5am and the midwife there immediately saying she thought I was close to delivering going by the noises I was making (glamourous, lol!). She checked me a little while later and said I was almost fully dilated - I'd been checked an hour or so before and was only 4cm at the time, so I went very quickly indeed! She offered to pop my waters to help me finish dilating, but I asked her to let things take their natural course. That was at about 5.50am; 5 mins later, I delivered the bag of waters (oh my God the relief from that was amazing, they'd caused me some serious pressure) and shortly afterwards, Layne followed in just one push :) He was just under 6lbs - teeny tiny - so I'm not surprised it was pretty easy!

OH cried his eyes out from the moment he saw Layne's head crowning - he has a full, thick head of dark hair, it was all the midwife could talk about, lol. His delivery was actually *easier* than the bag of waters, weirdly! I just remember him sliding out and then me and OH crying and laughing while the midwife just gawped at his hair.

I did the whole thing naturally with just gas and air seeing me through the contractions; I had absolutely nothing from the moment I started pushing. No grazes, no tears, and Layne slept right through on his first night (can't say the same for since then, lol!). I'm so proud of myself as with my three kids, I went from emergency c-section, to a vbac with ventouse, epidural and episiotomy, to a completely natural delivery :) I haven't succeeded with breastfeeding, but I'm ok with that. Layne's feeding brilliantly on bottles; he's actually a very hungry little boy and if I were breastfeeding I'd be at it for hours and hours on end meaning no time to take care of my disabled daughter, so it worked out for the best.

Little man's grizzling now so I'm gonna go, but I hope everything's good with everyone else - if I get anymore time I'll pop back on for a proper catch up on the thread!


----------



## holywoodmum

Yay Eshka, good to hear from you! We were all worried about you :)
That's great you managed a natural delivery 3rd time round - and yep, I'd have been pretty anxious sharing 1 MW to 8 labouring women! FYI, Sharon and Lauren had their boys and Lindsay had Lola all in the last 3 days!


----------



## dizzydoll

Great to hear from you Eshka :) Great to hear that Layne is doing great :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey Eshka great to here from you :) an congrats on your wee man sounds like he made a quick entrance! An we have 3 new mummies this month already, hope your well x


----------



## YoungNImum

Think I'm gonna have to ask OH to shave my legs for me at some point lol so glad my new trainers arrived my fab Nike velcro scraped ones lol so much easier than spending 5-10 min tryin to tie shoe laces! X


----------



## NuKe

i found i could shave mine in the bath if i hoisted my leg p on the edge :haha:

welcome back eshka! great to hear you're both doing well! and theres no shame in formula feeding whatsoever, dont let anyone ever tell u different! :hugs:


----------



## YoungNImum

Nuke have you done your birth story yet? 

If I tryed puttin my leg on the edge while I'm in I'd sink lol my bath is pretty deep an my feet don't touch the bottom when I'm lay down, so unless I place myself just right I sink under lol

Loved your pics on fb nuke! You look so fresh for somone who's just pushed your baby out! Lola is beautiful such a cute nose! X


----------



## holywoodmum

Courtney, you could just fill it not so deep!
There is BS somewhere... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ents/1004749-lola-roses-home-birth-story.html


----------



## NuKe

i have! Its in the birth stories bit! She has barrys nose! Apart from that she is like poppy wen she was just born, its scary! Wil get sum comparison pics up later!


----------



## lillio

congrats on the lovely babies! I'm not here for a few days and everyone pops lol! Hope your all well chicks xx


----------



## dizzydoll

Just saw the pics on FB Nuke :) You both look fab :)
Lola is absolutely adorable!! :)

I struggled with my legs when I shaved them the last time, we don't have a bath so I think it's gonna become OHs job soon!
I love my DC shoes, no tying laces every time I put them on or take them off?


----------



## lillio

would I go to jail if I strangled my husband? like literally just... grrrrh! I know hate is a terrible word and I NEVER use it but my god... I think I might hate him! He's going out to watch footie today, I casually asked him what time abs I'd he'd be home in time for tea (we go to my mums on Sundays) and he flipped! Apparently he doesn't get why I 'get in like this' anytime he goes out, he's sick of sitting at home with me and he needs space... WTF did I do?! I haven't been over the door in weeks (hyperemesis, I live in my bathroom) and HE has been to the bar and played golf TWICE this week! I didn't even care that he was going out! So I (very unlike me) lost my temper and squealed (yes actual screamed) at him and possible threw a spoon... I'm soooooo cross!!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Ah no hun :( Sorry to hear about the argument :(
It def doesn't sound like you were being in any way irrational when you asked him when he'd be back.
Hope he comes to his senses hun :hugs:


----------



## weerach

Ooh havent been on in a few days.... congrats on the babies :) :) :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

dizzydoll said:


> Just saw the pics on FB Nuke :) You both look fab :)
> Lola is absolutely adorable!! :)
> 
> I struggled with my legs when I shaved them the last time, we don't have a bath so I think it's gonna become OHs job soon!
> I love my DC shoes, no tying laces every time I put them on or take them off?

yep same here! i slip my Vans on and off :thumbup: the only shoes i ever tie are my converse!



lillio said:


> would I go to jail if I strangled my husband? like literally just... grrrrh! I know hate is a terrible word and I NEVER use it but my god... I think I might hate him! He's going out to watch footie today, I casually asked him what time abs I'd he'd be home in time for tea (we go to my mums on Sundays) and he flipped! Apparently he doesn't get why I 'get in like this' anytime he goes out, he's sick of sitting at home with me and he needs space... WTF did I do?! I haven't been over the door in weeks (hyperemesis, I live in my bathroom) and HE has been to the bar and played golf TWICE this week! I didn't even care that he was going out! So I (very unlike me) lost my temper and squealed (yes actual screamed) at him and possible threw a spoon... I'm soooooo cross!!!!

men are clueless sometimes hun, and you have every right to throw a spoon if u need to. i hope he sees sense soon! :hugs:


----------



## EmyDra

Lillio, think I just have to clarify (as no one has given you a straight answer), that you WILL go to jail if you strangle your husband. :hugs:

Unless we were in the jury of course x


----------



## mummylanning

Which contraction counter do you use on the iphone? Any suggestions?


----------



## holywoodmum

lillio said:


> would I go to jail if I strangled my husband? like literally just... grrrrh! I know hate is a terrible word and I NEVER use it but my god... I think I might hate him! He's going out to watch footie today, I casually asked him what time abs I'd he'd be home in time for tea (we go to my mums on Sundays) and he flipped! Apparently he doesn't get why I 'get in like this' anytime he goes out, he's sick of sitting at home with me and he needs space... WTF did I do?! I haven't been over the door in weeks (hyperemesis, I live in my bathroom) and HE has been to the bar and played golf TWICE this week! I didn't even care that he was going out! So I (very unlike me) lost my temper and squealed (yes actual screamed) at him and possible threw a spoon... I'm soooooo cross!!!!

Grrrr indeed - book yourself something nice to look forward to, one evening when he's expecting you at home - a pedicure or nice treat. But don't strangle him... :winkwink:



mummylanning said:


> Which contraction counter do you use on the iphone? Any suggestions?

My phone's android, so no idea!


----------



## MajellaG

mummylanning said:


> Which contraction counter do you use on the iphone? Any suggestions?

I'm not sure what the name of it was I just went on the app store typed contractions & browsed the free ones!! :smug:


----------



## NuKe

^yep same!!


----------



## mummylanning

I've done that but i want a nice and easy one for hubby's phone. He is already such a worrier that it will give him a job to do when the time comes!


----------



## NuKe

theone we used was just called contraction timer and it just has a big button at the top u press to start/stop the timer and it brings them up in a list. cudnt be any easier... literally!


----------



## holywoodmum

You can always practice with it before hand -I did it mostly myself, never got DH to do it until right in the later stages, and then it didn't matter so much!


----------



## mummylanning

Baby feels like its swimming this morning! I won't miss the pain of being pregnant but I will certainly miss the movements!

Lillio... Is your husband still alive or do you need some help burying the body?


----------



## NuKe

my poor boobs :cry:


----------



## mummylanning

NuKe said:


> my poor boobs :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## dizzydoll

Poor Nuke :hugs:


----------



## lillio

mummylanning said:


> Baby feels like its swimming this morning! I won't miss the pain of being pregnant but I will certainly miss the movements!
> 
> Lillio... Is your husband still alive or do you need some help burying the body?

well... to top off my bad day I was puking really bad last night (really bad) and he crept in to see if I was ok and I... peed myself! A whole big pee... everywhere! It was cos I was wrenching so much I think... he was very nice about it so I've let him live... for now lol x


----------



## lillio

NuKe said:


> my poor boobs :cry:

sending a big (non booh squashing) hug xx


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw lillio you poor thing :hugs:


----------



## mummylanning

lillio said:


> well... to top off my bad day I was puking really bad last night (really bad) and he crept in to see if I was ok and I... peed myself! A whole big pee... everywhere! It was cos I was wrenching so much I think... he was very nice about it so I've let him live... for now lol x

they do often redeem themselves! A friend admitted to me that for the first 2 years of her baby she hated her husband, there was no rational reason but she just hated him! In certain pregnancy moment recently I get where she is coming from!


----------



## YoungNImum

Lillio: I think weve all Days where we could/would happily strangle our OH's well nearly most days for me lol

I put in the app store contractions an it brought up a few different ones lanning, mine has like a pinky background with a clOck an a pregnant figure in the middle, it makes charts an stuff an you can save contact numbers, I think OH felt like he was actually doing something timing my contractions with Eva, thought I'd make his job abitt easier this time. 

Nuke how's you an your girls, what dose poppy make of her sister? 

I thought I had started having contractions this mornin at 3ish but nothing progressed think maybe I was just lay in a odd position 

X


----------



## mummylanning

YoungNImum said:


> I thought I had started having contractions this mornin at 3ish but nothing progressed think maybe I was just lay in a odd position
> 
> X

Ohhh, keep us posted!


----------



## EmyDra

:hugs: Lindsay :( boobie hell is no fun.

I don't wanna do that bit again :cry:...or the giving birth bit...dammit, I didn't think this through...


----------



## NuKe

she LOVES her courtney! absolutely loves her. the big test will best when barry goes back to work though!


----------



## YoungNImum

Soon as ino im getting regular contractions you girls will be updated, washing babyswing cover an liner, bouncer an Moses basket covers again today then everything will be sitting ready, OH keeps asking can he evict him/her yet, if he comes near me with his willy he'll be in hospital before me lol 

That's great nuke, I bet she's all bizz now Lola is actually here! How's Lola doing? X


----------



## Wyntir

I just had another sort through Jax's clothes, alot of his vests and sleepsuits are too small. Luckily mum and I are heading into town on friday so, I think a call into h&m may be on the list lol. He is getting so big, I'm thinkin he is between 11 and 12 lb now. Will find out tomorrow morning when health visitor calls.


----------



## EmyDra

Bringing Grandma baby clothes shopping is actually the best thing ever. I love it! You just pick out a load of cute things and they pay :haha:. Can't wait till my Mum visits in about 2 weeks :)


----------



## Wyntir

Almost every time mum goes into a clothes shop she come out with something for Jax, I think she buys more than me lol, and i'm pretty bad. I just buy most over the internet.

A good thing about him growing out of clothes, is that now he is getting dressed in what we want to have him in, so phasing out all the little cutesy pastels that most people bought him and getting into the more alternative stuff we've been buying


----------



## holywoodmum

Lillio, poor you with vom and pee! Hope you're feeling better...
Lindsay tender boobs suck (pun not intended!) Hope you can get some relief.
Courtney, could be any day now, so that might have been contractions after all! Every little helps...
Wyntir, enjoy your shopping trip!

I had a nose bleed for the first time in ages today - was not good, I was trying to get B down for a nap - I had to get her to pinch my nose while I zipped up her sleeping bag! Worse though, it bled heavily for over half an hour - I was getting a bit worried then. And I kept getting horrible globby bloody lumps to spit out. 1h40 later it fully stopped... only then did I look on NHS direct and it said if it doesn't stop after 20mins to go to A&E! I texted my MW, I'd a really sore head too, and bad sinus pain on one side. she said to rest and see GP tomorrow, so I think I'm OK, but I've felt rough as a result all afternoon - DH had to leave work at lunch to collect C from school as I was still bleeding at that stage - I phoned the school to say I'd be late and they didn't understand my German, then got me the teacher who speaks English by then I was in tears, and she didn't really understand me either - just heard bleeding it won't stop! DH said when he got back they were going to send a doctor to me! I'll have to apologise tomorrow...


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw you poor thing! that doesn't sound nice at all!!


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Soon as ino im getting regular contractions you girls will be updated, washing babyswing cover an liner, bouncer an Moses basket covers again today then everything will be sitting ready, OH keeps asking can he evict him/her yet, if he comes near me with his willy he'll be in hospital before me lol
> 
> That's great nuke, I bet she's all bizz now Lola is actually here! How's Lola doing? X

really well!! we are both getting the hang of bfing now, Emma kindly lent me her breast pumps so she's currently chugging a wee bottle of boobie juice! 



EmyDra said:


> Bringing Grandma baby clothes shopping is actually the best thing ever. I love it! You just pick out a load of cute things and they pay :haha:. Can't wait till my Mum visits in about 2 weeks :)

haha yes!!! so true!!


----------



## dizzydoll

How are all you lovely ladies, babies and bumps today? :)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## YoungNImum

Reno had her son, 11th may Benjamin James 7lb 9oz

I'm hood dizzy bit achy but plodding along, every wee twinge I'm wondering is it the start of contractions lol how's you? X


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw it could be any time now for you hun!!! :D

Fab news about Reno :) Lots of babies all coming at once haha :)

I'm good today, had a mad craving for apples at 7am today haha funny thing is I actually hate apples, and would be heaving if someone sat next to me eating one even but this morning I just had to have one and it was sooo delicious!!! :rofl:
Otherwise all quiet for me, lots of stretching and itching going on in my belly and you can no longer tell where my ribcage ends and belly begins where I used to have a really definite line as my ribcage sticks out a bit :)
Less than 4 weeks til my next scan!! :happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

I'm starting to get nervous but I jo once it all starts it won't be long till I'm holding my baby. A nice healthy craving! Iv craved coke from a can, I think it's the taste of the tin which satisfies me???? 
With Eva it was chicken curry an freshly sliced ham oh yum! 

X


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw exactly that's what you should keep in mind when it starts! :) (someone may need to remind me of that advice when it's my turn lol )
Mmm coke from a can is yum but I think it's more the can and the bubbles that I crave because after a few sips I don't want anymore!

Ah making me hungry now thinking about curries and ham haha :) Howw long til lunchtime :rofl:


----------



## mummylanning

I had a coke craving at the start of the pregnancy, i bought a can had one sip and then had to throw it out as OH doesnt drink coke.

I received my clothes from M&S and Next, urgh! Why are maternity clothes soooo frumpy! Out of 3 bras, 4 pairs of jeans and 4 tops I am keeping 2 tops (probably) and 2 pairs of jeans (possibly). I will try them on again before I head out to return them!

Why is it so hard to look good pregnant! Sorry I am probably just being a bit picky at the minute as I get to spend the weekend away with husband :thumbup: with friends on the south coast, where OH's ex wife:wacko: lives and is stupidly skinny and all about looks. 

Dont get me wrong this is not a jealousy thing or a OHHH B*tch is out to steal my man thing but she is not a nice person and has already commented to friends how "plain" I am and this was when i was skinny and I dont think my confidence can take it. OH doesnt get it as he thinks she is really nice about me....LOL men :dohh:


----------



## lillio

what a cow! x


----------



## MajellaG

YoungNImum said:


> Reno had her son, 11th may Benjamin James 7lb 9oz
> 
> I'm hood dizzy bit achy but plodding along, every wee twinge I'm wondering is it the start of contractions lol how's you? X

Congrats Reno! Is there a birth story anywhere?

Check out my ticker people - 1 year smoke free today! :happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

Coke from a tin Even nicer out the fridge, I never really drank coke before an wouldn't be my first pick any other time. 

Majella: if you search her name it's the first thread she's posted I can't find it now on this flipping phone! 

Men have no idea half the time, unless it's about food with my OH then he pays attention! 

X


----------



## EmyDra

mummylanning said:


> I had a coke craving at the start of the pregnancy, i bought a can had one sip and then had to throw it out as OH doesnt drink coke.
> 
> I received my clothes from M&S and Next, urgh! Why are maternity clothes soooo frumpy! Out of 3 bras, 4 pairs of jeans and 4 tops I am keeping 2 tops (probably) and 2 pairs of jeans (possibly). I will try them on again before I head out to return them!
> 
> Why is it so hard to look good pregnant! Sorry I am probably just being a bit picky at the minute as I get to spend the weekend away with husband :thumbup: with friends on the south coast, where OH's ex wife:wacko: lives and is stupidly skinny and all about looks.
> 
> Dont get me wrong this is not a jealousy thing or a OHHH B*tch is out to steal my man thing but she is not a nice person and has already commented to friends how "plain" I am and this was when i was skinny and I dont think my confidence can take it. OH doesnt get it as he thinks she is really nice about me....LOL men :dohh:

Oi! Nasty piece of work!!! :growlmad: OH ex's are not fun to deal with at the best of times.


----------



## mummylanning

EmyDra said:


> Oi! Nasty piece of work!!! :growlmad: OH ex's are not fun to deal with at the best of times.

Tell me about it! At least there is no kids between them so there is no reason for her to call...she still does but they are less frequent than i could imagine they would be!


----------



## izzy29

Hey girls, at what week should you get your Mat B1 form? I google sit and it said 15 weeks before EDC which would be 25 weeks, right? I am not up at hosp again until 28 weeks. Dunno how I am gonna get round that one.


----------



## mummylanning

izzy29 said:


> Hey girls, at what week should you get your Mat B1 form? I google sit and it said 15 weeks before EDC which would be 25 weeks, right? I am not up at hosp again until 28 weeks. Dunno how I am gonna get round that one.

I just assumed i would get it at 28 weeks and that would be ok.


----------



## holywoodmum

Congrats Reno!
lanning, what a cow that woman is! Hope some of the clothes work out OK
Majella, great news on the smokes! I stopped 7 1/2 years ago now, but realising that LOTS of people smoke in Germany, so it's hard to avoid sometimes...
Izzy, you can get MATB1 any time from 20 weeks. You have to let your employer know by 15 weeks before EWC (ie 25 weeks) if you are applying for SMP, so you would need to have it by then - the good news is your GP can write one for you, and mine was happy when I just called up (from Germany!) and asked the receptionist - my dad was able to collect it the same day.


----------



## izzy29

Good thinking hwm, must give the gp's a ring tomorrow.


----------



## dizzydoll

Well done Majella :) Good woork :)

Mummylanning New Look do some nice maternity clothes, any stuff I've gotten so far I've gotten from there.


----------



## holywoodmum

I also like Peacocks for some cheap and cheerful tops, and I got nice cropped jeans there too this time :)


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> Izzy, you can get MATB1 any time from 20 weeks. You have to let your employer know by 15 weeks before EWC (ie 25 weeks) if you are applying for SMP, so you would need to have it by then - the good news is your GP can write one for you, and mine was happy when I just called up (from Germany!) and asked the receptionist - my dad was able to collect it the same day.

Bugger, I'll need to make that call tomorrow.....

*Edit* Phew I have just checked and my employer doesnt need it until 26 weeks. So i can get it tomorrow and post it tomorrow first class and it will arrive on time (just)


----------



## holywoodmum

I think that was the right details regarding SMP and work - I wouldn't panic too much, but I guess if you can get it done this week it'll keep you right, as you're still in week 25... I used to be such a bore on all the mat leave SMP stuff, but as we've left the country now, some of the detail has vacated my head! It should be straighforward enough :)


----------



## holywoodmum

urgh just typed a big reply and it went! 
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...pport/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_175881
Sounds like you're OK anyway, but apparently you just need to *tell* them by 25th week when you plan to go on mat leave, then you can give them the MATB1 later...


----------



## mummylanning

I have read through all my maternity notes from work and I will make sure I getting done tomorrow.

Got some clothes today. Went for comfort over style. New look and h&m were the best although the sizes were a bit weird but got sorted!


----------



## izzy29

I was asked twice today when I plan to go off on mat leave and I haven't even thought about it yet. Obv I can't wait to get off but it still seemed so far away so I bent worked it out. Do 2nd time mums finish up work earlier this time round?


----------



## holywoodmum

I finished much later with DD2! I worked til 29 weeks (paid til 31 weeks with Easter hols) first time. The second time I worked to 35 weeks (paid to 39 weeks as it was summer hols!!), but i was part time the second time round, so I think it was easier to manage...


----------



## holywoodmum

here's my viable bump from Monday!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0867.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummylanning

Happy V day! Lovely bump!


----------



## lillio

lovely bump! x


----------



## izzy29

Happy V Day!


----------



## Conina

Happy V day Holywood!!

I got my MatB form at my appointment at 29 weeks. I asked for it before that and the dr said he wouldn't give it any earlier - sure enough when I got it, it said they should not give it out before 25 weeks.

Your employer needs to know you are planning on going off 15 weeks before, but the MatB is just to confirm it, rather than having to hand it over at 15 weeks.


----------



## holywoodmum

That's weird Conina, mine were happy to do it at 22 weeks when I called up! And the direct.gov.uk website says 20 weeks - ah well, I'm glad you got it sorted anyway!


----------



## NuKe

happy belated v-day! really cute little bump you have there! :D


----------



## Wyntir

Yay for V day!
Cute bump

Jax got his six week check yesterday, his weight is now 11lb 8oz, HV says he is doing so well. Next friday is his first jabs and my check up. Hopefully i get the all clear to get back to doing proper workouts again


----------



## NuKe

good luck with the jabs Emma! Poppy only cried for about 5 second with her first ones, that seems to be the norm! Lola;s got her heel prick today :cry:


----------



## Wyntir

I really dislike the heel prick, Jax had to get his repeated cos tey couldnt get enough blood first time


----------



## holywoodmum

hope the jabs go well, and you're good to go on the exercising :)


----------



## Eshka

Just managed to pop back for a quick read - congrats to everyone on all the babies! So good to see :) Hope all the new mummies aren't suffering too badly from lack of sleep - and I hope all the not so new mummies aren't suffering too badly with juggling small children and lack of sleep, lol!

Layne and I are both doing brilliantly; he's starting to settle more often at night now and really coming into his own. Gary and I are pretty sure we've had a couple of little smiles too. I know it's probably wind but it's nice to kid ourselves, lol!

Next mission is to move his moses basket to the bedroom; up til now we've kept him in the living room with one of us doing the night shift on our sofa (big cosy squishy corner thingy so it's comfy enough) so the other can get a full night's sleep, as til recently nights were such hard work. Mind you, yours truly was doing ALL the nights til this week, then Gary's mum chimed in and gave him a talk about doing his bit so we now take it night about :)

Really really need to get some pics up, but if anyone wants to find me on Facebook I've got tons on there, very fiddly getting them on here. I'm under Seanin Omninami Hughes - if you're adding, send me a msg so I know who you are!


----------



## YoungNImum

Cute bump! How you feeling? 

Eshka good to hear from you, we are also thinking of feeding from the living room the first few weeks then once we are ready start doing a routine. 

No signs for me yet, made a hot curry last night but nothing, gonna jump in the bath after wee lady goes to bed, Moses basket an nicely smelling new covers an sheet are all ready in the living room, just to put the cover on the swing an bouncer tomorrow an I'm pretty much ready! 

X


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Eshka :) I've added you on FB...
Courtney, sounds like baby could arrive any time now, you're all nice and prepared!
I'm feeling really bad headache today and generally tired limbs. Nice yoga though :)


----------



## izzy29

Went for my GD apt with endo today. Dietician said I was just borderline, diabetic nurse said I was within reason and doc might aswell have slapped me up the face and told me I have GD. I asked her was I not just borderline and she said the fasting should be 5.1, mine was 5.4 so I have it. I kept thinking I was going to cry, I was able to hold it in til I to home thankfully. She wanted to put me on tabs but I told her I wld rather diet control first so I have to check my glucose levels 7 times a day for the next 2 days and then do it every other day. I am dreading it already. Feeling sorry for myself tonight but I am sure I will get over it.


----------



## YoungNImum

Well I'm Pretty sure it's my turn now :O 

Iv been timing cOntractions from 5:00, I'm still in bed an hopefully get abit more sleeP until 8ish when wee lady wakes up. 

X


----------



## mummylanning

YoungNImum said:


> Well I'm Pretty sure it's my turn now :O
> 
> Iv been timing cOntractions from 5:00, I'm still in bed an hopefully get abit more sleeP until 8ish when wee lady wakes up.
> 
> X

Ohhhh exciting! I will be AWOL from this afternoon until Monday (unless I can steal Internet somewhere) so hopefully by the time I come back you'll have a new member to the family!


----------



## lillio

YoungNImum said:


> Well I'm Pretty sure it's my turn now :O
> 
> Iv been timing cOntractions from 5:00, I'm still in bed an hopefully get abit more sleeP until 8ish when wee lady wakes up.
> 
> X


eeek! exciting! xx


----------



## dizzydoll

izzy29 said:


> Went for my GD apt with endo today. Dietician said I was just borderline, diabetic nurse said I was within reason and doc might aswell have slapped me up the face and told me I have GD. I asked her was I not just borderline and she said the fasting should be 5.1, mine was 5.4 so I have it. I kept thinking I was going to cry, I was able to hold it in til I to home thankfully. She wanted to put me on tabs but I told her I wld rather diet control first so I have to check my glucose levels 7 times a day for the next 2 days and then do it every other day. I am dreading it already. Feeling sorry for myself tonight but I am sure I will get over it.

:hugs: Sorry to hear the doc was so harsh about it! 
I don't know much about GD myself but I'm sure when the figures are that close you'd be able to control it with diet hun :hugs:



YoungNImum said:


> Well I'm Pretty sure it's my turn now :O
> 
> Iv been timing cOntractions from 5:00, I'm still in bed an hopefully get abit more sleeP until 8ish when wee lady wakes up.
> 
> X

Ooh!!! SO exciting!!! :) Wonder how you're getting on now!! :)


----------



## NuKe

izzy :hugs:

Courtney, hope this is it!!! any word?


----------



## YoungNImum

I managed to fall back to sleep, woke up an was abit disappointed nothing was happening! Then bam! A great big contraction :D 

The contractions are bit mOre intense now but stopped timing as they arnt that close together x


----------



## dizzydoll

Thanks for the update Courtney :) Hope things pick up again for you later :)


----------



## NuKe

oooh good to hear!! get out for a walk!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Just timed the last couple they coming every 6min x


----------



## dizzydoll

So exciting Courtney!!! :D


----------



## lillio

ooooh very exciting! x


----------



## mummylanning

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## izzy29

Good luck!


----------



## NuKe

oooh good luck!!! how long are they lasting?


----------



## EmyDra

izzy29 said:


> Went for my GD apt with endo today. Dietician said I was just borderline, diabetic nurse said I was within reason and doc might aswell have slapped me up the face and told me I have GD. I asked her was I not just borderline and she said the fasting should be 5.1, mine was 5.4 so I have it. I kept thinking I was going to cry, I was able to hold it in til I to home thankfully. She wanted to put me on tabs but I told her I wld rather diet control first so I have to check my glucose levels 7 times a day for the next 2 days and then do it every other day. I am dreading it already. Feeling sorry for myself tonight but I am sure I will get over it.

Massive hugs :hugs: I have been exactly there and it sucks SO much xxx

Very surprised they wanted to put you on tablets, espiecally when it was borderline. Tablets were never even suggested to me and I had the same elevation, although it wasn't on my fasting level, it was on my post-sugars level.

Come on Courtney!!! Wanna see this new baby! I cannot IMAGINE having Silas and a newborn, but you have what you have :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Each contraction lasting about 40-50 seconds an is 4-5min apart. The actual contractions are still pretty bearable I'm still singing (music channel is on lol) an walking about I walked to see the foals about an hour ago x


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw you're doing great so :)


----------



## NuKe

YoungNImum said:


> Each contraction lasting about 40-50 seconds an is 4-5min apart. The actual contractions are still pretty bearable I'm still singing (music channel is on lol) an walking about I walked to see the foals about an hour ago x

when my contractions were a minute long and 5 mins apart, I gave birth about 2 hours later!! Have you phoned L&D yet?


----------



## holywoodmum

Izzy, you think they'd have a slightly better bedside manner delivering that sort of information wouldn't you... don't beat yourself up though, it's nothing you've "done"... hopefully diet control will work. I'd say I'll very likely find myself in the same situation as you when I do mine first week of June...
Courtney, how exciting! I hope that no update since lunchtime means we'll get to hear your birth announcement soon! Good luck :)
I've had a miserable headache today. Bearing in mind I've had a daily headache for 3 years, I know when it's a bad one. I got up this morning as one of the girls was yelling, and my head felt like I'd had two bottles of red wine, searing pain. It's got a bit better as the day went on. So glad the doc I saw on Tue said I could take a low dose of ibuprofen as that's the only thing that's helped...


----------



## izzy29

holywoodmum said:


> Izzy, you think they'd have a slightly better bedside manner delivering that sort of information wouldn't you... don't beat yourself up though, it's nothing you've "done"... hopefully diet control will work. I'd say I'll very likely find myself in the same situation as you when I do mine first week of June...
> Courtney, how exciting! I hope that no update since lunchtime means we'll get to hear your birth announcement soon! Good luck :)
> I've had a miserable headache today. Bearing in mind I've had a daily headache for 3 years, I know when it's a bad one. I got up this morning as one of the girls was yelling, and my head felt like I'd had two bottles of red wine, searing pain. It's got a bit better as the day went on. So glad the doc I saw on Tue said I could take a low dose of ibuprofen as that's the only thing that's helped...

Hopefully u don't hwm! What weight was your baby? I am feeling much better about it all today. Tested 6 times so far and all have been within range. Just showed hubby and he said what the heck were u eating for breakfast and lunch as it was nearer the higher than lower limit so my aim is o get it even lower tomorrow just in case the doc decides it will go over the limit as the weeks go by.


----------



## holywoodmum

C was 4.17kg (9lb3) and B was 5.01kg (11lb0.5) so I think they will definitely test me! I'm going on holiday next week, then going to try and control my diet a bit more anyway the week before the test...


----------



## izzy29

Yeh do definitely. Cut out all extra sugar and limit your carbs a wee bit. I was only good a couple of days before even though I had intended to be good before then. Maybe it wldnt have made a difference but who knows! Now to test for the last time today! My hubby is busting to check his sugars out of interest but the wee tester records the levels so can't even let him have a go!


----------



## YoungNImum

Sorry text buddies for not keeping use updated 

Well im now a mummy to 2 pretty princess's 

Rosalie Victoria was born at 19:17 weighing 6lb 12oz 

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/becec0a4.jpg


----------



## lillio

aaaaaaaaaaaah she's beautiful!! Gorgeous name too! Congrats and well done!! xxx


----------



## izzy29

Congrats, thats great news!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats Courtney :) Great news she's beautiful and a gorgeous name too :)


----------



## Conina

Awwww how beautiful is she?? Congrats mama!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks girls, we are still in hospital waiting on my anti d then we can go home. 
Was givin my lunch 10-15min ago yuck!!! Honestly I don't think the mince was cooked it still looked pinky, I ate the ice cream, OH went an got us McDonalds tho bless him. 

Rosalie is such a darling only cryed twice once because her belly was getting ready for a huge explosion in her nappy an the other because she was getting peckish. Having a little trouble with her taking her milk, well takin enough without spewing it back up.

Hope you girls are well? 

X


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Courtney! Love the name :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Izzy, I went to ask today about GTT I don't need an appointment, and I don't have to fast and it's only 1 hour, and they're not doing fasting bloods apparently... I have to pay for it (25 EUR) then claim it back from health insurance


----------



## Wyntir

congratulations! Beautful little girl, and a pretty name.

These past two days and nights, Jax has been sleeping less, and bringing up alot of milk/sick after meals, how can you tell the difference?


----------



## izzy29

holywoodmum said:


> Izzy, I went to ask today about GTT I don't need an appointment, and I don't have to fast and it's only 1 hour, and they're not doing fasting bloods apparently... I have to pay for it (25 EUR) then claim it back from health insurance

That's strange everywhere does it different. Do u still drink the glucose drink? Maybe there are different levels u have to be between for that test. When are u going for it?i have decided the glucose they gave me tasted like warm lactulose, a whole cup full! Everyone else seemed to get a lemony drink or lucozade.


----------



## NuKe

aw courtney she's lovely!! well done!! can't wait to read your birth story!


----------



## holywoodmum

Izzy, a cup of lactulose sounds vile! I have to drink something, yeah. Going to go first week in June as DH has a day or two off then to have the girls so I don't have to do the sititng still with them!

Wyntir, do you mean the difference between milk and sick? It's hard to tell I guess when they're so wee, all the sick is so milky anyway! If it's right after a feed it'll be just milk most likely as it'll be undigested. He could have a wee upset tum, and maybe watering down feeds (or is he BF?) might help?


----------



## NuKe

i didnt know there was a difference between milk and sick really? :shrug: could be a bit of reflux? if it gets really persistent id ask you doc/hv!


----------



## weerach

Just popping in to say hi :) how you all doing? Congrats youngnimum shes gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks girls, working on my birth story soon as it's done I'll post it with pics!!! X


----------



## NuKe

cant wait to read it!


----------



## Wyntir

We see the doctor this coming Friday so shall.say to them. Although yesterday he didn't bring up.much at all. 
Speaking of yesterday, we had a fab north west BBQ day at hubby's motorbike clubhouse, really wantex to go to portrush but we weren't able this year, so the BBQ was the next best. We watched it anyway on big screen tv. Jax got throughly spoiled, being held by all the different people, giving them big smiles and stories, makes me so proud how easy going and happy he is with people. 

And I type this on only the second feed of the night, at 4 am! Meaning I got a whole four hours straight sleep!!! ( for the past two or three days he was back to waking every two hours) hoping that was a growth spurt or something and we're past it now.


----------



## NuKe

definitely sounds like a growth spurt Emma! :thumbup: They are hell when you are in the middle of one, but they pass relatively quickly :) Glad you had fun yesterday!! Are you still bfing? And how are you feeling these days?


----------



## EmyDra

Sounds like you are getting on great Emma :) love it when my little man gets spoilt!


----------



## YoungNImum

Birth story girls 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...osalie-victoria-birth-story.html#post18178941


----------



## Wyntir

Still bf Nuke, I'm actually enjoying it now. I feel so happy knowing that he is thriving on my milk, it's all my doing.

Will read Rosalie's birth story during a night feed tonight


----------



## NuKe

Wyntir said:


> Still bf Nuke, I'm actually enjoying it now. I feel so happy knowing that he is thriving on my milk, it's all my doing.
> 
> Will read Rosalie's birth story during a night feed tonight

aw brillliant! I'm really enjoying it now too, after a tough first week. It's an amazing feeling.


----------



## Wyntir

It's a now I'm really starting to relax and enjoy being a mum. Just have to practise more babywearing in sling now and I'll be happy.


----------



## NuKe

awk that is so great to hear!! Just make sure u keep a watch on your mood, i wouldn't say mine is on my mind constantly, but im very aware of how im feeling iykwim? I do NOT want to end up with PND again!


----------



## MajellaG

Courtney I think I congratulated you on fb but congrats on here too, she's lovely! :flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks :) 

Nuke loved your pic of wearing Lola shopping you make it loom so easy! An your OH! 

X


----------



## NuKe

it is easy!! Just takes a little practice!


----------



## EmyDra

BWing in a sling is like learning to tie your shoe laces, it looks complicated until you have a couple of goes, then it gets programmed into your brain!

I think I loved the pic of Barry wearing Lola the most, just full of adorableness! Babywearing Daddy's are the best :D

It is so brilliant to hear your enjoying being a Mummy Emma :) the more it goes on the more you enjoy it I promise you that! As they grow and change you just love them more and more.


----------



## NuKe

EmyDra said:


> BWing in a sling is like learning to tie your shoe laces, it looks complicated until you have a couple of goes, then it gets programmed into your brain!
> 
> I think I loved the pic of Barry wearing Lola the most, just full of adorableness! Babywearing Daddy's are the best :D
> 
> It is so brilliant to hear your enjoying being a Mummy Emma :) the more it goes on the more you enjoy it I promise you that! As they grow and change you just love them more and more.

sooooo true! it only took me a couple of tries following a youtube vvid to "get it"!


----------



## mummylanning

I'm back from my weekend away! I has an amazing time. I want to move down to the south coast NOW!

Rosales is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Wyntir

Toes!


I love looking at baby wearing pictures, especially the stretchy wrapped fabric ones. Though I'm not sure I'd be that good at wrapping. I can dream though.

I haven't used our connecta much cos last couple of times I tried, Jax cried or kept wriggling about so I stopped


----------



## EmyDra

Baby toes! :haha:

I never went for buckles, they seem very confusing to me. I loooove wrapping, it's amazing how you very clever you look so very quickly, but it's pretty simple really.

Got a new size 3 wrap today which is the shortest I've ever used, LOVE it. My longer ones are becoming redundant the bigger he gets.


----------



## mummylanning

I've bought a carrier for hubby to wear as he is really against the slings.

I have read that you cant use the carrier until the baby can hold its own head up, not sure if this is true so i would have liked to use a sling. I have relented with this one though as its hubby's baby too and he only wants whats best and he has read too many horror stories about the slings. Plus i got the buggy and the colour I wanted so a little compromise goes a long way.


----------



## mummylanning

I have about 8 worth of vouchers off huggies that I obviously cant use in England. Would anyone like them?


----------



## NuKe

what kind of carrier did he get lanning?


----------



## mummylanning

Hauck 3 way carrier so that he can carry on his back when the baby gets older.


----------



## NuKe

ive never heard of them! Is it a high street brand?


----------



## mummylanning

Its a German brand. Came highly recommended by a friend. It looks like the baby bjorn but seems softer. Not an expert on these things but we'll have a look at it when it arrives and see if we like it or not. Hopefully it will fit the purpose. 

I have my 3d baby scan today! I should probably be more excited but its over shadowed by the fact that i broke my tooth on Monday and I need to go to the dentist afterwards! I hate the dentist at the best of times but last time i got this tooth fixed, my whole face swoll up and I couldnt breathe out of one nostril (not advisable when I am teaching a dance class tonight). I have also been reading horrible things about pregnancy and dentists. Eg the anesthetic used to numb the area (which will need to be done) will pass through the placenta, oh and any dental work can dislodge bacteria into the blood stream. 

Maybe i shouldnt have looked it up!


----------



## izzy29

Good Luck for you scan mummylanning and the dentist!! I am still debating a 3d scan, would love one. I had one last time but they are so expensive so if they tell me the gender at 28 weeks i wont bother with the 3d scan.

I am 24 weeks today!!!!!! Another milestone.


----------



## mummylanning

izzy29 said:


> Good Luck for you scan mummylanning and the dentist!! I am still debating a 3d scan, would love one. I had one last time but they are so expensive so if they tell me the gender at 28 weeks i wont bother with the 3d scan.
> 
> I am 24 weeks today!!!!!! Another milestone.

Congrats!!!!!

This is our first but the decision to go was hubby's! He wants to bond with baby!


----------



## izzy29

They are great. My little lady was covering her face so we had to go back a few times to see if we could get better pics. All the extra scans were great for the reassurance.


----------



## mummylanning

it is nice to be able to see the baby again and make sure everything is going ok! I think as a first timer you always wonder if you are doing it right, its nice to have it confirmed! (i hope)

I did read somewhere that the NHS were going to start (maybe trialing) 32 week scans for everyone so that they can detect any possible issues before birth. I personally think its a great idea!


----------



## mummylanning

I still have those Euro vouchers if anyone wants them. Just pm me your address and I will post them off to you.


----------



## mummylanning

Where has everyone gone? It's all gone a bit quiet in here!


----------



## izzy29

Everyone must be enjoying the lovely weather. I certainly am although my feet and ankles arent!!


----------



## Wyntir

Probably out making the most of this gorgeous weather. 

Jax had his first jabs yesterday, he only cried for a few seconds. Such a brave wee man.


----------



## mummylanning

I've also been enjoying the weather but i can only do an hour outside before I feel I am going to melt and head back in doors! I am definitely appreciating my cars air con at the mo!

Well done Jax, I was at the clinic the other day and there was a baby getting an injection, she screamed for about 15 mins!


----------



## holywoodmum

I thought I'd have about 10 pages to catch up with after a week away!
Wytir, good to hear you're enjoying mummyhood more :) And well done Jax on his jabs!
Courtney, lovely birth story, thank you!
Mummylanning, how did scan go? And dentist? Are the Euro vouchers just for Ireland, or could I use them in Germany?
Izzy, happy v day!

Had a good week in spain, but it was a bit dramatic today! I'd thought our luck was in because the cabin crew failed to notice B was under the age of 2, and she got a whole seat to herself for take off, with me sitting in a spare seat further back... All well and good until we are taxied and accelerating down the runway when we hit some birds and the pilot slams on the brakes! What an incredibly odd sensation to feel that rapid deceleration as you are flung forward in your seat, and then slamming backwards as the plane finally judders to a halt. I panicked I will admit, not because I was that scared of the incident itself, but more because I was nowhere near M and the girls. In the time it took us to stop, I had visions of disaster, and then terrible thoughts of what might have happened to B if she wasn't strapped to M's knee etc etc... The girls however were completely unbothered! The cabin crew bloke was quite dead pan about the whole thing - his announced " You might have noticed we had to stop suddenly" er, yes! All the announcements were made in German and then English - but there was generally so much animated conversation after the German version that the English was inaudible - so thanks to out neighbouring passengers for translating!

We taxied to the terminal and the plane was inspected while we were served juice or water - it seemed at this stage we might still get to fly. Then a further announcement made it clear that we wouldn't be going anywhere on that particular plane today... From what I could gather via the German announcement and the bloke sitting behind us, there was some cracked plexiglass and a problem with the radar. Probably best to be on the ground! Bus to terminal, luggage reclaimed, and then leg it to the Lufthansa check in desks to try and get on another flight. I thought we were doing pretty well to be 15th person in the queue, but then the bunking started, and people joining 1st and Business class lines, and cutting across at the last minute.... grrr!! Word filtered back that we were being put on a later flight via Frankfurt to Dusseldorf.

We queued, we queued some more and we tried are hardest to maintain good humour. Our trolley became quite popular when we put Peter Pan on the laptop for the girls to watch - our two, a Dutch girl and two Spanish boys crowded around at one stage! About 2 and a half hours later we made it to the front (they finally decided that more than 2 staff members might be a good idea...) and were told that there were no more connections for today that we could take; and then the even better news that we would have to go and queue at the Lufthansa ticket desk to get a flight tomorrow and a hotel booked - we legged it - and had only one person in front of us in the queue. I think to be honest, rather than take a 7pm flight to Frankfurt, to make a connection in 15 minutes and take another flight and then take two trains and taxi, a night in a hotel was preferable!

I'm shattered now!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Holywoodmum that sounds like my idea of a nightmare!! I hate delays and stuff in airports!! Good to hear you're home safe and sound now though :)

I've been neglecting bnb because of the nice weather and I've had lots on the past few days :)

All is good with me and bump here, lots of movement and I'm feeling massive haha :)


----------



## NuKe

holy shit, what a kerfuffle!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mummylanning

holywood... the vouchers are currently under a pile of ironing, I am tackling that later and I will look and find out for you!

Dentist was very good, its amazing how nice they can be to you when you go private. He was understanding of my fears and also has a small baby himself so he knew what was best for pregnant women.

The 3D scan was amazing! Jake really found it a great experience. Here are a couple of pics.

Smiling at us
https://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae278/drathzel/th_BABYBOND26W_7.jpg

Telling us we are losers (already)

https://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae278/drathzel/th_BABYBOND26W_17.jpg

Sorry to hear your journey was such a nightmare! I hate traveling!


----------



## izzy29

Brilliant pics mummylanning!


----------



## EmyDra

Uggghhh..:wacko: that sounds a horrid trip. Just what you need. I think I'm going to explode on my first trip to Switzerland...

Those pics are amazing Mummylanning, I love that last one, really unusual. You can see his little hand <3


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw mummylanning those pics are so cute!! :D


----------



## EmyDra

Dizzydoll...I very naughtily bought your mamasaurus top in the sale...:blush:

Not buying anything else before 12 weeks though!


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha Emydra it's so comfy, def a good buy :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey all sorry iv not been posting

Hwm, sounds like a scary experience I'm not keen on flying so that would of scared me shitless! 

Lanning they are fantastic scan pics! Love them! 

Me an the girls are well :) MW was concerned that Rosalie hasn't gained much an asked us to try feeding her 3oz, an her breasts where swollen so she's back out to see us Thursday hopefully her last visit if alls well. Eva melts my hears, she's such a granny, if she heats a peep from Rosalie she's straight over saying aww baby shhh an gently rocks her bouncer lol although she isn't keen on touching or holding her but will give her kisses. 

Here's a pic :) 

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/01e466e0.jpg


----------



## mummylanning

Soooo cute!


----------



## Wyntir

aw bless Eva! so sweet


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw soo adorable!! :)


----------



## MajellaG

Ah hope wee Rosalie is ok. :hug:


----------



## mummylanning

From today I am on the final straight! 3rd Trimester!


----------



## EmyDra

w00t Mummylanning! :happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

We're safely all home and back to usual now thankfully...The girls were so good considering!
Mummylanning, scan pics are amazing! I've never been a fan of 3D scans, but those are so clear!
Courtney, she's a wee dote! Glad Eva is being so kind :) Hopefully her weight gain is back on track soon - B was the same - we didn't get discharged from MW until about day 15 as it took her that long to get birth weight back on...
DH has just been to get the keys to our new house - I still haven't seen it! - but I'll get to go and explore the empty shell after we get C from Kindergarten tomorrow.
I started my German lessons this week. Without sounding too boastful, the pace is SLooooow already, and I missed the first week!
Hope you're all well - is the weather holding? It took a turn for the cooler/wetter today here ,and I can't say [email protected] too bothered!


----------



## tiggertea

My BIL's GF has gone into labour. I'm gonna be an auntie very very soon!


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw fab lanning. :) 

Pregnant ladies how's the bumps coming along? 

Rosalie I'd finally above her birth weight by 1oz, the MW no longer needs to come out to us, she just said to keep an eye in her breasts if the get red to ring there department for antibiotic cream. 

My sister gets her induction date today.

Ah tigger beat your excited do they no what baby is? X


----------



## tiggertea

If they did know, they hadn't told anyone... But it's here and it's a girl!


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw yay! How are they doing x


----------



## mummylanning

I wasnt a big fan on the 3d scans but OH wanted to do it so I agreed, soooo glad we did it!

The weather here has cooled and I for one am very happy about it. It was waaaaay to warm! Gosh, how am i going to get to the end of August with the heat:wacko:

Had my 28 week appointment with the world scattiest midwife, who imformed me she hadnt actually been on a maternity ward in over a year! All going well, bump is still a cm over the top end of the scale but I am all fluid, baby is in a good position with a good heartbeat. I was told he should be kicking 10 in a 12 hour period. My husband and I were half shocked, half amused as my LO kicks a good 5-10 times in one hour most days! So we seem to have an active one who seems to find it funny to dig his hand into my uterus and his foot into my ribs (or at least thats what it feels like).

I bought him his first books last night and read him a bed time story. OH was wetting himself listening to me outside the bedroom door as I was also describing the pictures and what the characters looked like to LO. My rationalisation being that LO couldnt see the pictures. Also if he gets used to my "reading voice" when he gets out and gets fussy I am hoping it will be a good way to calm him. (Plus i am trying to indoctrinate him into like Thomas the tank as he was my favourite character when I was little)


----------



## dizzydoll

Great that your babs is so active hun :)
I love the idea of reading to him too :)

I'm very impatient for my next scan!! My friend had hers yesterday and found out she's having a boy. It made me waver temporarily on staying team yellow :haha:

Only 10 more days til I get to see munchkin again :)

The heat is killing me!! I spent an hour and a half doing housework this morning and had to sit down, my hands were swelling and my head was killing me, sat at the back door drinking mi wadi fanning myself with an empty cereal box :rofl: Feet up now waiting on the washing machine to finish! Wish I still had a job to help time pass quicker! The days really drag sitting at home with only the tv and laptop for company!


----------



## NuKe

i want to be an auntie. but i dont think i ever will be :nope:


----------



## Wyntir

We went to baby club this morning. Was great getting out and talking to other mums in the area, Jax spent most of the time sleeping or feeding lol. I happened to be sitting beside an annoying girl who everytime I or someone else said something about their baby, she had to try and better it. Anyhow Jax is now weighing 12lb 13.5!


----------



## EmyDra

Linds you'll DEFFO be an auntie, I reckon your little bro will find a wonderful woman and have some offspring :), just might take a while. Be awesome if your girls are much older and you get the whole experience when having kids seems so long ago :)

My little brothers gf is soooo broody. Don't think he'll be long out of uni (I hope) before they have a baaaaby. He definately wants to have 2 before he's 30, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## holywoodmum

My SIL is trying now but seems to be getting nowhere, and my bro is nowhere near ready to reproduce (although he's married so that helps!) so I think it'll be while before I'm an auntie too!
Wyntir, you'll get used to bragging mums. Ignore is probably the way forward, or alternatively just be totally over complimentary of their son/daughter and there'll be nothing left for them to say :winkwink:


----------



## tiggertea

Linds you can be honorary auntie nuke to my two! <3

Met Sophia today... Wee cutie!


----------



## NuKe

tiggertea said:


> Linds you can be honorary auntie nuke to my two! <3
> 
> Met Sophia today... Wee cutie!

:dance:


Emma, I really don't see it happening! Not because he won't find someone (he's dating some medical student girl atm), but because I just can't see him as a dad! not in a bad way, but he's very independent and spontaneous!


----------



## holywoodmum

Just heard today my SIL is starting IVF straight after her wedding in June. she's only 28 but they've been trying for a year and a half, her DF had cancer as a child, so they think that may have affected his fertility. I might get to be an auntie sooner after all...


----------



## mummylanning

I'll not be an auntie through my sister, she has chosen not to have kids and has been sterilised (she's 39 and made her decision 20 years ago and got sterlised 1 year ago)

My OH's brother will probably give us some nieces/nephews in the future but i dont think that will happen for a while!


----------



## NuKe

Barry has one brother who is a nutcase and an alcoholic/cannabis addict and as such has a next to zero sperm count and ive got one brother who i cant see having kids! i have a TINY family. theres me, my brother, parents, one uncle on my mums side, one aunt on my dads side (but shes evil and we dont speak) and 3 cousins! thats it!


----------



## mummylanning

Sounds like my family! Just me and sister then mum has 2 sisters, one we don't speak to. Of the one we do speak to we have 2 cousins, one of which we don't speak to.

Dad has 3 sister, 2 are nut cases, 1 is normal. No cousins from normal one and don't know about the others!

Families.... Who'd have em!


----------



## NuKe

I know, right?! There's always one person who's "not spoken to". My dad's sister is a horrible horrible woman. HORRIBLE. The last time I spoke to her I was about 18 and was staying at her house for the weekend, I confided in her that I was bisexual. That night she got so drunk she pissed herself while sitting in a chair so I phoned my dad to come and get me and bring me home the next morning. Later that day she phoned him and told him I was a lesbian :saywhat: and proceeded to tell everyone else in my family the same thing!! I could tell you some stories about her, none good!


----------



## EmyDra

Kev's Mum's family live next door to them and there's a big wall erected between them and the mother and daughter don't speak, all I've heard is that she's evil and tried to split the family up.

Nothing like that my end really (well, that directly effects me) My Mum has two sisters and my Dad has a brother. One of my Mum's sisters has some weird falling out with their other sister's husband, no one is quite sure why though.
7 cousins, oldest 6 months older than me. Everyone had two kids until recently my youngest Aunt had another baby with her new partner (age 46!) so he is 6 months younger than Silas!

Kev's younger brother's wife seems a little anti-children atm, but she's only 24 or so, hoping she comes around because he really wants kids. (Do NOT understand why people marry with that fundamental difference). I will be an aunty dammit!!!


----------



## NuKe

i dont understand tat either, ive told barry before that if he didnt want kids i wouldnt have married him. it's probably the biggest issue a couple can have! 

I'm trying to organise a meet in a couple of weeks ladies, at mookie world in dundonald, who's up for it?


----------



## mummylanning

Sounds like your family are as nuts as mine Nuke! :wacko:

I agree, if Jake hadnt wanted Kids I wouldnt have married him. He has always been a bit anti-kid when it comes to children he doesnt know/screaming children in shops but he always knew he wanted some of his own one day. 

My sister and her (ex) long term partner were together 10 years as he waited for her to change her mind, she didnt and they finally split, she is now married to a man who is also sterlised and they have 2 dogs and are very happy that the dogs are their family!


----------



## holywoodmum

Food poisoning :( started puking yesterday evening. It was too weird, could feel baby moving, and couldn't tell if cramps were from that or imminent D and V. Haven't been sick for over 12 hours. But I'm super paranoid. Can't eat anything, so ended up nearly fainting collecting C from school. Think im going to have to cancel my appointment this evening, was so looking forward to a wee scan to see if bubs still breech :(


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> Food poisoning :( started puking yesterday evening. It was too weird, could feel baby moving, and couldn't tell if cramps were from that or imminent D and V. Haven't been sick for over 12 hours. But I'm super paranoid. Can't eat anything, so ended up nearly fainting collecting C from school. Think im going to have to cancel my appointment this evening, was so looking forward to a wee scan to see if bubs still breech :(

That sounds horrible. Let us know how you are feeling and if you went to your scan.

I *still* teach dance classes and tonight I nearly threw up on stage! Fun!


----------



## dizzydoll

holywoodmum said:


> Food poisoning :( started puking yesterday evening. It was too weird, could feel baby moving, and couldn't tell if cramps were from that or imminent D and V. Haven't been sick for over 12 hours. But I'm super paranoid. Can't eat anything, so ended up nearly fainting collecting C from school. Think im going to have to cancel my appointment this evening, was so looking forward to a wee scan to see if bubs still breech :(

Aw no hun :( THat's awful you poor thing :(
Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

Thanks ladies, feeling a lot better today, but still not 100% Woke up ravenous which must be good! I dragged myself to my appointment as I kinda wanted a once over as I'd not been well - it's so different here - she did an internal and scan as well as BP and urine. All still well, she didnt' do any measurements on baby though, so no idea if still 2 weeks ahead. i lost weight! first time ever in pregnancy - that'll be the puking then! Only shit thing is baby is still breech. Going for my GTT tomorrow, don't have to fast though, which is good - I had enough of food withdrawal in the last 48 hours!


----------



## mummylanning

Fingers crossed that baby moves for you! I know is the pregnancy dvd that i have it has a special section to encourage the baby to move out of breech. I dont know if its worth you tubing. The one i have it tara lee.

Did any one else have/is having breast feeding dreams? Its something that i want to try but I am so conscious of it not working (my mum had issues with bfing me) that all my dreams are ending up with me trying to feed my child and it not working! In the dreams my baby is never unhappy but just wont feed and i keep panicking that he is not getting enough food.... please tell me I am normal and that these dreams are fine!:wacko:


----------



## EmyDra

Oh Lucy *hugs*, that sounds so rough. Glad you are feeling a bit better and best of luck for you GTT.
Weird that they do internals that early :S, but woohoo a bit of weight loss.

Do they deliver breech over there? A few MWs will happily deliver a breech baby if it's not the Mum's first, it's a bit concerning but if bubs doesn't turn it maybe an option? I was thinking another girl for you but now baby is causing problems I'm thinking boy 

You get so many vivid pregnancy dreams Mummylanning, about all manner of things. Something that's playing on your mind will appear in your dreams :hugs:. My first pregnancy I had a LOT of dreams where I lost my baby, or suddenly bled etc. I was so frightened of it happening, I couldn't stop the dreams. I haven't had any this time round thank goodness.
If you want to get perpared for wanting to BF, I highly highly recommend a trip to the LLL, Sarah McCann is amazing and very supportive. A good support network is definately the key to succeeding, as well as the want to do it.
:hugs:


----------



## NuKe

glad to hear ur feeling better lucy! i agree about going to LLL, i went when i was pregnant and it was really informative!!


----------



## mummylanning

Thanks for the info....

I really need to get over my fears of being judged and made to feel bad for being worried about either being able to breast feed or the fact that I am not even sure I can or want to.

I certainly am going to give it my best try but I am soo worried about doing it wrong and feeling uncomfortable doing it.


----------



## EmyDra

You just need to feel happy with what you choose to do, and if you are worried you'll feel judged or guilty with being unable too/struggling to bf then it's better you know what's coming and speak to women who've been in both places. A lady in my december 2010 group really wanted to BF but after her cection her milk never came in. She was just warped with guilt and had PND etc, now she's expecting another and is putting no pressure on herself at all, not even 100% sure she'll even try to BF. 

We all have different attitudes and ideas, but as long as your happy with your decisions - we'll support you! :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

I agree with Emma. I lasted 5 days with Poppy, boy I was not prepared for engorgement and the pain! Couple that with lack of sleep and it was awful. This time I went in fully prepared to have to work at it and I pushed through. We still aren't there yet, but if you can get past the first 2 weeks you're sorted. And I know 2 weeks sounds like a long time but believe me, IT ISN'T. Who would judge you for breastfeeding?


----------



## mummylanning

Thanks for your advice ladies.

It's not being judged for breast feeding, it's being judged for not being able to/sure if I want to. My aim is to try but I don't want to be made to feel bad if I can't.

Maybe I'm just being silly. Sorry x


----------



## NuKe

u dont need to apologise! If u decide it's not for you, whether u try it or not, it's your decision and if anyone tries to make u feel bad send them my way! I'll give them an earful. As for not being able to, the VAST majority of women can, otherwise the species would have died out long ago. I think of the women in 3rd world countries or remote tribes who have no choice and manage it, and they dont have the support we do! You CAN do it, but if you choose not to, fair play! Your body, your baby. :)

Personally i think every woman should try it but would never think badly of someone if they didn't. :flower:


----------



## Wyntir

What these girls have already said, they speak wisely! Do what feels right for you, if you decide to breastfeed and change your mind at a later date, that is fine! 

Like Nuke said, the first couple of weeks is the tough time, I near gave up a few times in the first week or so. But through talking about it here and with midwifes/HV/Hubby I've got through it. Jax is almost 11 weeks and i'm still totally bfing him, and proud of it. 

Today actually, we almost got to a LLL meeting, almost. We got a quater of the way up the road and I turned back cos I was soaked, and Jax was screaming his head of. Next month we'll get there hopefully.


----------



## NuKe

oh emma i was there! so was the other emma!! would love to meet you both next time!


----------



## mummylanning

Thanks ladies, i'm feeling a little bit calmer on the subject. Met up with my bump buddies today and we discussed it and all other stuff so that helped as well!


----------



## Wyntir

NuKe said:


> oh emma i was there! so was the other emma!! would love to meet you both next time!

As typical! Lol 

Jax wasn't impressed cos I woke him up by changing his clothes, he always naps around 10am. Fingers crossed for next time. What happens at the meetings?


----------



## EmyDra

There's talk about issues surrounding birth and breastfeeding. But lots of babies making noise and older kids trotting about, playing with toys. It's like an informal meeting.

And if you want any tips or help then Sarah is brilliant and there's loads of Mums that have a range of experience.

You know what guys? My family is actually crazy. Go back three years and they were all ideallistic middle-class 2-kids-each kind...
My Mum has two sisters, they were both married and had two kids. Their parens are very Christian and uphold all those kind of values.
About a year before I was pregnant my Mum's younger sister split up with her husband, everyone was in shock really as no one in my family seems to have had a divorce, she had been with her boyfriend for years apparently. She then (very sadly) had a MC (aged 41) but went on to have my gorgeous cousin Sebastien aged 44! Again unmarried baby blah blah blah hoohaa. It totally overshadowed my own pregnancy, which was another wee knock to my family.

Anyway, just got off the phone to my Mum and just found out her older sister is also getting divorced! But also that she's left her husband for a woman (I don't know if she's always been gay ((or is bi)), I hope not because that's one heck of a life/lie to lead :(). My parents are a bit anti-homosexuality due to their believes, but they're gonna have to get over it now!

So nuts, and this is totally overshadowing my current pregnancy which my family don't know about yet...tbh with my Nanna being so frail I don't know if she can cope with all this family stuff. But at the end of the day, I'm glad both my aunts are on the path to happiness, it's a shame it's taken so long for them both.


----------



## NuKe

ah you can't beat a bit of family scandal. every family has it!! does your nanna really HAVE to know?


----------



## EmyDra

Don't think she knows about the gay bit (not sure if she could ever live with that) but the divorce has shook her enough.


----------



## dizzydoll

Heya ladies :) How are we all keeping :)
Got to see my wee munchkin again today :) Stayed strong and didn't find out the sex :)
Have to have another scan at 32 weeks so I'll get to see bubs again before they arrive :)

Aw Emy that sounds like a lot of drama to take in at one time!!


----------



## mummylanning

Emy you have my sympathies! I have one of those "looks very normal, middle class" families too!


----------



## EmyDra

Well done Dizzydoll! You won't regret it I promise :) I do think you can see willies on the scan though (was talking about this with another Mum today!) and I won't lie and say that this time my eyes won't be peeled :rofl:


----------



## Kra

.


----------



## TheNewMrs

I havent posted here in AAAAGES!!! So Ill give ye a wee update. 

So, Trinity is now 11 weeks. We had lots of problems with BFing so we quit at 3 wks , she had other ideas.... So we went hell for leather in relactating and have been EBF just over a week now!! Shes just getting more enjoyable by the day. Laughing and giggling and smiling all day with the odd wee winge here and there. 

Shes sleeping pretty good too, 8pm, 9pm, 10.30 11.30 5am 7.30am, Each feed for about 40+ mins mind you so shes just about stuck to me in the evenings but thats okay. We get a good stretch at night.. 

We've started baby wearing too, and Oh thank you JESUS for baby wraps!! I can be slightly mobile again.. :haha: I never thought Id want to be a "natural Mum" but since having her, its all just fallen into place, its working for us and we love it. 

So thats us for the moment.. 

Hope your all well and Im going too read back through this thread to catch up on all of you ladies. :) :flower:


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats Kra :)

Hiya thenewmrs :) Sounds like you are doing a fab job! :) Is that a wee pic of Trinity in your ticker? If so she's so cute!! :)


----------



## EmyDra

Wow!!! You relactated? You're a LEGEND! That's amazing and very difficult to do, you must've really known that's what she wanted to go ahead with it!

I never saw myself as a 'natrual mum' before my first...and well...now I've been BFing for a year and a half, babywear everywhere, BLW...everything. It all just fell into place! You never know what kind of parent you'll be until you're there.


----------



## TheNewMrs

EmyDra said:


> Wow!!! You relactated? You're a LEGEND! That's amazing and very difficult to do, you must've really known that's what she wanted to go ahead with it!
> 
> I never saw myself as a 'natrual mum' before my first...and well...now I've been BFing for a year and a half, babywear everywhere, BLW...everything. It all just fell into place! You never know what kind of parent you'll be until you're there.

We did, it was a tonne of work but well worth it! She loves her boobies, who am I to deprive her of them? :shrug: our entire journey is there in my sig if you have a half hour to kill sometime.. 

I love that you are N.Irish and a hippyMum too. (thats what my OH calls me!) Its crazy, before I had T I considered BF but only for 6wks, no idea where I got that figure from?? She ddecided otherwise... Then she just loved being cuddled so much that I bought a Natibaby wrap off Adverts.ie and gave it a go... She LOVES it, when she sees me wrapping up she kicks her little feet in excitment... Bless, but I find it shocking funny to see all the stares we get when were out, most people are positive about it though which is good. :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Mummylanning, I have no ineternet at home (connected slowly via my phone at the minute) so youtube is out but I'm going to google that video you mentioned... 
Emma, I don't know about breech - I think I can deliver like that but only at the hospital, not the birthday centre - seeing the MW next week, so will ask then - she doesn't seem worried yet though... I think maybe your nana doesn't need to know about gay auntie... but fair play to her for doing what she wants to now :)
Wyntir, great news on the BF :) can't believe Jax is 11 weeks already! How are you keeping?
DIzzy, go you for team yellow! everyone in germany seems totally shocked that I don't know the gender (more so I guess cos I've two girls already!) I'm having a scan at 32 weeks too :)
Kra, hi :wave: Congrats on your pregnancy, is this your first? I'm also due Sept...
Hello TNM :) great news on your BF! My cousin managed the same thing with her first son - I can appreciate what hard work that must have been!

As for me, well we've been here 2 months now, and last week moved house properly, no internet here yet though as I said - so I have unlimited but very slow 3G on my phone, so I'm connected via that at teh minute - slow doesn't begin to describe it - but probably still better than the early days of dial up!
I forgot to go for my GTT - oops! It's not the full test apparently, a screening one, so It's not like I had an appointment for it, but I had childcare last week which was when I meant to go and I forgot with all the house moving stuff!
Germany are playing Holland in the football tonight (not that I care) but it's a huge deal here - I can hear car horns outside already - on Saturday the noise went on well after midnight!


----------



## EmyDra

Yeah, OH is down at a friends house watching the football. Sucks about your internet connection! Yes, think they'd rather you were in the hospital for a breech birth.

TheNewMrs - I am reading your thread! Very interesting and exciting :)


----------



## NuKe

theres plenty of us hippy ni mums! i suppose im one too :D fab on relactating! her sleeping pattern sounds similar to Lola's! pretty much stuck to me from 8pm+, on my boob rite now in fact! :holly:

there's a meet at mookieworld at noon this friday if you can make it? wud love to see u! nati wraps are awesome! i have one!

welcome kra!! :flower:


----------



## Wyntir

Have fun tomorrow girls!


----------



## EmyDra

Drembie!!

Was an amazing experience :) fab scan. Saw babies profile, he/she rolled and stretched. We saw the heart beating on the scan too!

Didn't get any vibes pink or blue, so we shall see :)
 



Attached Files:







scan (2).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw such a lovely little scan pic!! )


----------



## Wyntir

Thats a fab scan picture!


----------



## TheNewMrs

NuKe said:


> theres plenty of us hippy ni mums! i suppose im one too :D fab on relactating! her sleeping pattern sounds similar to Lola's! pretty much stuck to me from 8pm+, on my boob rite now in fact! :holly:
> 
> there's a meet at mookieworld at noon this friday if you can make it? wud love to see u! nati wraps are awesome! i have one!
> 
> welcome kra!! :flower:

Where is Mookieworld?? Depending on how far, we'd love to go! ;)


----------



## Wyntir

Mookieworld is at Dundonald.


----------



## Miss Duke

Hey everyone, I haven't posted on here in ages! Just trying to catch up on all of the babies!

Holywood mum, You prb don't remember, but I was in the same position at the start of the year with a breech baby! The hospital were not concerned until 37 weeks, when they decided to book me in for an ECV at 39 weeks, however she decided she didn't want to wait until then and I had a vaginal breech birth the day before lol! ECV is when they try to manually turn the baby.

Congrats to all of the new muummies! My dd is coming 6 months and doing really well. You may recall she was tiny - only 5lb 1oz - but is now over 14lb!! We have moved onto bottle feeding and she is thriving.

Right, off to read back a bit more.....


----------



## mummylanning

Hey all

Have had a low, feeling lonely, few days and mum has decided to come over and visit me when I am on maternity!

Only 8 day (6 shifts) left to go! :thumbup:


----------



## Conina

My last day at work today :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dizzydoll

mummylanning :hugs: good to hear your mum is paying a visit :)


----------



## kittycat18

Hey! My name is Chloé, I am 19 and live in Newry in NI. I have an 11 month old wee girl :flow: Are yous arranging a meet up?xx


----------



## EmyDra

We had a wee meet last week :) twas good. Long way from Newry though, my son's paternal grandparents live there.


----------



## kittycat18

EmyDra said:


> We had a wee meet last week :) twas good. Long way from Newry though, my son's paternal grandparents live there.

Damn it I missed it. I wouldn't have minded travelling because I have a car. I hate Newry

Oh for anyone interested, there is a sling meet tomorrow morning in IKEA :flower: PM me for details.


----------



## mummylanning

Conina said:


> My last day at work today :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know I am off from next week but I am still very jealous :winkwink:


----------



## NuKe

kittycat18 said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> We had a wee meet last week :) twas good. Long way from Newry though, my son's paternal grandparents live there.
> 
> Damn it I missed it. I wouldn't have minded travelling because I have a car. I hate Newry
> 
> Oh for anyone interested, there is a sling meet tomorrow morning in IKEA :flower: PM me for details.Click to expand...

I'm gonna be there! Can't miss me, I'm covered in tattoos! :haha:


----------



## kittycat18

NuKe said:


> I'm gonna be there! Can't miss me, I'm covered in tattoos! :haha:

I actually couldn't go hunni but next time I will! :flow:


----------



## tiggertea

I'm so unbelievably bad at keeping up on here right now :-(


----------



## EmyDra

That seems to be the general trend when you've had two kids I think :dohh:, bnb time severely limited.


----------



## Wyntir

NuKe said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> We had a wee meet last week :) twas good. Long way from Newry though, my son's paternal grandparents live there.
> 
> Damn it I missed it. I wouldn't have minded travelling because I have a car. I hate Newry
> 
> Oh for anyone interested, there is a sling meet tomorrow morning in IKEA :flower: PM me for details.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna be there! Can't miss me, I'm covered in tattoos! :haha:Click to expand...

It was lovely to meet you Nuke! Lola is utterly adorable, super cute


----------



## izzy29

Hey ladies. I went for my 28 week apt for my growth scan. Everything was great thank goodness and baby measuring smaller than what dd was so that is good too. I had my heart set on being told the sex but the doc just said she couldn't see even though she didn't even try to look. Came home, booked a gender scan at hillsborough clinic.m they were brilliant, would def go back If there is a next time. Gave us a more accurate weight and also told us we are in team pink!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Oh wow! Good to know they are a good clinic, just on my doorstep...almost tempting >.<

Congrats on team pink!! :D :happydance: and glad everything is well


----------



## mummylanning

Glad you found out Izzy! 

Am i the only team blue at the mo?

I bought a yoga ball today to help with my current problem of being in a lot of pain when i sit. Can anyone recommend any exercises to help/prepare me for labour. I mean while i am on there i might as well be doing something useful.

Took a tumble tonight trying to put stuff in the washing machine. Went to my midwife led dept and LO is fine, he even got the hiccups during his trace! From phoning to driving, getting signed in, having exams inc bp, temp, baby heartbeat and trace and getting home it was only 1 hour 30 mins! I was super impressed with the service and sooo pleased i chose this hospital over another.


----------



## EmyDra

That sounds fantastic Mummylanning! LV were always good to me last time and I so hope I stay with them.

I'm starting to get so I want to tell someone our baby names, but I also really want to keep it a secret as long as I can! I'll think of some clues to give out, that's what I did last time!


----------



## lillio

Hi girls! Just a little update, had our 20 week scan and IT'S A LITTLE BOY! Happy, healthy and really active! He was the perfect size (I'm so glad because he had been measuring small so he's caught up!) hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw congrats lillio! :)

Ah EmyDra I'm dying to tell someone our names but at the same time I do want to keep them secret haha :)


----------



## EmyDra

Congrats on team blue! Fantastic news :) it's amazing to see them in such detail.


----------



## holywoodmum

Hello everyone! Can't believe I haven't been on in so long... been keep up with some of you on Facebook... we have internet again! yippee!
Emy, lovely scan pic :) 
Miss Duke, that's a good experience to hear of regarding the breech birth :) Still breech as of last week, and I have another scan this Thursday coming, so we shall see - I think it's going to be they're more concerned about the size which will put pressure on me (DD2 was over 11lb/5kg) and this one measuring ahead by scans already - so I think I'll be under pressure to be induced early - they're apparently "not keen" on big babies in Germany, and don't like you to go more than 7 days over anyway - no idea if they'll induce you while breech... more Qs for my midwife!
Lanning, glad to hear your mum's visiting :) My mum is coming for a week later this month and I'm very excited :) Have you finished work now? Your MW unit sounds really good - I'm glad you're OK after your fall. I bought an exercise ball yesterday too, but the bloody thing had two plugs instead of a plug and a pump adaptor - going back to the shop on Monday! I never used it for any specific exercise, just try and chose it in favour of sofa or armchair for watching TV or going on computer - sitting upright, knees below hips, circling your hips both ways, or kneeling on floor on cushion with body draped over it - all good positions to help baby get engaged :)
Conina, yay for finishing work!
Hi Chloe :) My granny lived in Bessbrook, so I know Newry pretty well :) Hope you manage to make a meet up soon...
Izzy, shame the hospital wouldn't tell you anything, but yay for your private scan, congrats on Team Pink!
Lilio congrats on your blue bundle!
Ladies, I hope your Mookie World meet went well :) 
We've been doing OK here I guess. DH is in England for his sisters wedding this weekend, so I'm on my own with the girls. I was feeling really ill on Friday, so was dreading the weekend, but I'm feeling a lot better now thankfully. The girls weren't invited to the wedding (grrr) which is why I'm here with them... so now I'm feeling better I'm feeling full of resentment and sadness that I'm not there too... :( Feeling sorry for myself.
German lessons going OK, pace is very slow though, but it keeps me busy . 4 weeks left before the course takes a summer break, and I probably won't be back after that, as I have to get B settling in to Kindergarten, then [email protected] just have a week or two before I'm due... We have lots of visitors lined up over the summer which is great, my mum and 3 lots of friends at various stages - I'm so glad, as I'm starting to feel quite isolated here. EVen though I'm lessons with 20 other people every day, it's lonely - they're all different nationalities, but they all have at least one other person from the same country as them, so they can chat at breaktimes etc. Sorry moan over now.


----------



## dizzydoll

Sorry to hear you're feeling isolated hun :hugs: Is there any way of finding out if there are any other people from the uk in the area at all? Even just someone who can speak english that you can chat with?

Hope bubs decides to turn for you to make things easier!


----------



## holywoodmum

There's one kindergarten mum who lived in the states for 14 years, and speaks great English, but it's hit and miss if I get to chat to her... it's a big city here, 380,000 people, but it's not very "international" if that makes sense - Dusseldorf is 40 minutes away and has lots of English speaking things, rhyme time every week, English mums and tots etc... but it's just a bit too far to go on a regular basis... I'll be grand, bumped in to another kindergarten mum at the park today and we actually chatted for about 20 mins in German, so that was a boost to my confidence as well!


----------



## dizzydoll

Ah that's good hun :) Yeah 40 mins seems very far away for regular trips alright.
Hope you manage to meet some more nice mums :)


----------



## holywoodmum

thanks dizzy ;)
In other news, I passed my GTT - so relieved! I don't know how I'd have begun to control my diet here, it's bread left right and centre!


----------



## izzy29

Great news about the GTT holywoodmum, it will save you a lot of hassle. It is hard work constantly watching what you can eat and exercise, on the plus side I am nearly 30 weeks and only have 2lbs on which is great as I couldn't really afford to put on any extra weight for my own good. Had a gender scan at a private clinic last week and bubs is measuring under average and I shouldn't be headed for another 10lber but I know a lot can happen I. The next 10 weeks.


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw fab news hwm :) And happy 31 weeks :)

Scan went well today :) As much as they could see everything looks fine but the doc recommends that baby is well monitored for the first few weeks to be safe. 
We got to hear the babys heartbeat for the first time ever too :) Was so nice to hear :)


----------



## mummylanning

Glad to here you GTT was good! 

Thanks for the tips on the ball. I am currently sitting on it typing on my laptop and its quite comfy.

I'm finished with work now. It was a bit scary to think that I wont (in all probability) be going back!I now have 7 1/2 weeks to get everything in order. I have spent my two days off, so far, tidying and sorting out the flat for baby. I only have to finish the living room and then I can concentrate on getting the last 3 modules of my course finished.

Looking forward to my mum coming over, we dont always get on but it will be nice to have company. While I am lucky enough to be in a country that speaks english I've been a bit lonely and a bit on my own when it comes to going out and getting stuff for the baby (husband is not interested i the shopping bit of having a baby!) so I under stand how hard it must be for you holywood. I think DH's mum might feel a little left out now but tbh its not my problem, she knows where I am. 

Glad your scan went well Dizzy, sorry if i am being forgetful, do you know if its a boy or a girl.

DH keeps telling people LO's name and it really upsets me. When people ask me I give them the shortlist but dont tell them the final choice.


----------



## dizzydoll

Nope we don't know what it's gonna be :) We are staying team yellow :)

That'd drive me mental if OH was telling everyone our names :( That's why I'm glad we've both agreed not to tell anyone at all so no one will know.


----------



## mummylanning

I dont know how you are staying team yellow! I had to know! But then I have been convinced I am having a boy since day one so it was no surprise for me.


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha its getting tougher with each scan lol :) we've had 2 now where we could have found out and we'll be having at least another one :)


----------



## Doodlebug.

Can I join in here ladies, I cant find a thread for NI ladies due in 2013??
which scan is it that you can find out the sex?


----------



## mummylanning

Hi doodlebug.

I shouldnt see it being a problem you joining in with us! Congrats on your pregnancy!

Where are you from? Tell us a little about yourself.

Depending on your hospital you can find out at your 20 week scan. I am not living in NI anymore so I cant advise on which hospitals will tell you.


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats on your pregnancy doodlebug :) As mummylanning says it's usually at your 20 week scan. Hopefully some of the ladies based in NI will be able to help more with info on speific hospitals :) (I'm just a pretender from the south east haha :))


----------



## lillio

Doodlebug. said:


> Can I join in here ladies, I cant find a thread for NI ladies due in 2013??
> which scan is it that you can find out the sex?

Hiya, as far as I know the only hospital that tells you the sex is the Royal, and that happens at the 20 week scan. You can also get a private scan at the Malone Clinic from 16 weeks!

Congrats! 

xx


----------



## Doodlebug.

thank you ladies, im in fermanagh so will be at the new south west acute hospital :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Izzy, boy or girl? I think I will have another big baby, GD or not... another scan tomorrow :)
dizzy, glad scan went well :)
lanning, glad you're enjjoying your ball! I took mine back to the shop, it had no adaptor to pump it uip, ordered another one on Amazon, it's been left with my neighbours today, but they weren't answering the door when I called round (despite it being only 15 mins after it was left them! - hope they're not planning to keep it for themselves!)
Doodles, lovely to have you here! THere is a baby bond place in Belfast now, dunno if it's that Malone Clinic one where you can have a gender scan. My only experience is of Ulster and Royal (no and yes on the finding out gender question)
I will have to be very strong tomorrow not to find out the gender, she told me she could have told me at last scan... must. stay. strong!


----------



## izzy29

holywoodmum said:


> Izzy, boy or girl? I think I will have another big baby, GD or not... another scan tomorrow :)
> dizzy, glad scan went well :)
> lanning, glad you're enjjoying your ball! I took mine back to the shop, it had no adaptor to pump it uip, ordered another one on Amazon, it's been left with my neighbours today, but they weren't answering the door when I called round (despite it being only 15 mins after it was left them! - hope they're not planning to keep it for themselves!)
> Doodles, lovely to have you here! THere is a baby bond place in Belfast now, dunno if it's that Malone Clinic one where you can have a gender scan. My only experience is of Ulster and Royal (no and yes on the finding out gender question)
> I will have to be very strong tomorrow not to find out the gender, she told me she could have told me at last scan... must. stay. strong!

Girl!!! DD will be so pleased although she was adamant it was a girl so don't know how she was going to cope if it was a boy. Estimated weight is 2lb 11, DD was 3lb 2 so smaller so far. Sono didn't think I was on for having another 10lber but will see. I have been working so hard with my diet and exercise to keep my sugars low, I will be glad for a rest once she arrives!!


----------



## Doodlebug.

holywoodmum said:


> Izzy, boy or girl? I think I will have another big baby, GD or not... another scan tomorrow :)
> dizzy, glad scan went well :)
> lanning, glad you're enjjoying your ball! I took mine back to the shop, it had no adaptor to pump it uip, ordered another one on Amazon, it's been left with my neighbours today, but they weren't answering the door when I called round (despite it being only 15 mins after it was left them! - hope they're not planning to keep it for themselves!)
> Doodles, lovely to have you here! THere is a baby bond place in Belfast now, dunno if it's that Malone Clinic one where you can have a gender scan. My only experience is of Ulster and Royal (no and yes on the finding out gender question)
> I will have to be very strong tomorrow not to find out the gender, she told me she could have told me at last scan... must. stay. strong!


your a good one to not find out the gender! I cant wait!!

Izzy :happydance:for girl


----------



## YoungNImum

stranger alert!! im back girls finally got my ass into gear and got broadband so much easier to come on here than my phone. Would someone give me a quick update??

How our you all :) xxxxx


----------



## dizzydoll

Good to see you back hun :) Been loving the pics on fb Rosalie is such a cutie :)

HWM stay strong haha :) we must stay team yellow!! :)


----------



## YoungNImum

aw thanks, shes gem but can get abit grump when ses hungry and shes a fantastic sleeper she'll sleep 7-8hour fom her last feed at night (8:00)

iv been team yellw both pregnancies and its been great, me an OH both cryed our eyes out when OH told me id had a girl both times :) x


----------



## YoungNImum

congats on team pink izzy :D x


----------



## holywoodmum

&#8206;"interesting" 32 week appt today. I'm 31+3 but by the scan the baby is measuring 36+4 so 5 weeks ahead. Already 2900g (6lb 6oz) she advised me not to go to the birthing centre for delivery. Also baby now transverse instead of breech, which is heading in the right direction, but apparently if I go in to labour and it's still transverse they'll want to do a section. Also, I said to C after scan do you think it's a boy or girl baby and the doc just piped up "it's a ........" So that's blown my Team Yellow. Still not telling anyone else though.... - sorry dizzy!
I'm not scared of having a big baby, B was over 5kg, just don't want to be under pressure to be induced early... Not least cos my mum isn't 
coming over til my due date. Apparently they're "not keen" on big babies in Germany...
Courtney, don't think I could tell you what you've missed, I've been awol too with moving house!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw no hwm!! :( That's awful! I think it's good though that you are planning on keeping it between the two of you though :)


----------



## YoungNImum

oh how did the move go? an boo on not bing team yellow anymore :( not long to go now all your pregnancies have flown by since iv been gone! x


----------



## YoungNImum

Rosalie :flower:
 



Attached Files:







iphone 654.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1168.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## EmyDra

holywoodmum said:


> &#8206;"interesting" 32 week appt today. I'm 31+3
> but by the scan the baby is measuring 36+4 so 5 weeks ahead. Already 2900g (6lb 6oz) she advised me not to go to the birthing centre for delivery. Also baby now transverse instead of breech, which is heading in the right direction, but apparently if I go in to labour and it's still transverse they'll want to do a section. Also, I said to C after scan do you think it's a boy or girl baby and the doc just piped up "it's a ........" So that's blown my Team Yellow. Still not telling anyone else though.... - sorry dizzy!
> I'm not scared of having a big baby, B was over 5kg, just don't want to be under pressure to be induced early... Not least cos my mum isn't
> coming over til my due date. Apparently they're "not keen" on big babies in Germany...
> Courtney, don't think I could tell you what you've missed, I've been awol too with moving house!


Whaaaat!!!! That's crazy. Firstly for the sheer amount of weeks ahead (despite being GD-free) then for the position and then they tell you the gender without even checking with you first! Still, it must be sort of different and nice to know after two team yellow experiences, something different.
You'll be fine with big baby, as you say, you've done it before. Make sure you push for the birthing centre and don't let them scare you out of it.


----------



## holywoodmum

Courtney, the move was good thanks :) Still a few boxes to be unpacked, but the essentials are out!
Emy, thanks for your vote of confidence :) I've been in 2 minds about the birthing centre all along - it's a bit too far to the non intervention side for me I think (not like home from home at the Ulster where Labour Ward was just over the corridor) - they send you home 2 hours after delivery - i'm kind of looking forward to a night with just the baby and me! So we shall see. I'm taking the estimated weight with a pinch of salt - one doc/tech can scan differently to another - when I go back for a growth scan in 5 weeks it will be her colleague doing it, so might end up not so "big" after all!


----------



## EmyDra

I'm really curious if this one is going to be big, I sort of think 9lbs will be the min weight of a baby I make, but we'll see.


----------



## holywoodmum

well, 9lb3, 11lb0.5 - if the trend continues then 12lb14... which would be about "right" according to the size at last scan


----------



## izzy29

That's mad hwm lol. I thought 10lb 13.5 was crazy. This one will be interesting but I reckon smaller. Maybe I did have GD last time.


----------



## Bababall

Hi ladies. Can I join in? I've been over in the trimester boards but just realised this group is here. Be lovely to chat to local ladies.
I'm due 28th September, ticker is a few days out. I'm having baby at the Ulster. We think we're team pink but dr hasnt been sure last few scans. Whatever baby is its awkward! Next scan is on 1st August so I'm hoping he can confirm then. 
I'm 28 and so is DH. This is out 1st baby.
Looking forward to hearing your stories x


----------



## izzy29

Ah bababall, I am at the ulster too. I didn't ask the gender at my 20 week scan but did at 28 weeks and the doc said she couldn't see but she didn't even try. Suppose it depends who you get.


----------



## Bababall

Hi Izzy. The ulster wouldn't tell me either. Not fair. I've been really lucky and going to private antenatal care at 352 Lisburn Rd. Had loads of scans but still no luck finding out, on wed baby was head down and facing my back so we couldn't even get a look at the face. Legs are always crossed and ord in the way. V frustrating. Since he hinted girl I've gone a bit mad with shopping. I know I shouldn't but I can't help it. Trying to stop now until 1st Aug when I'll hopefully know. Annoying as I'm off work for the summer and wanted nursery done


----------



## izzy29

Did u have to pay for the scans at 352? We went to Hillsborough private Clinic to find out. I was getting so far on that not many people would tell u privately so they were the ones that suited on the day and they were brill. It was £90 for the gender scan and we paid £10 extra for a dvd which she did in 3d, it wAs amazing. I had a 3d scan done with dd with fogartys private clinic. It was 3d to start with so cost £250 but dd had her hands per her face the whole time so we didn't get any pics, I got refunded half my money after 4 attempts.


----------



## YoungNImum

hey bababall :) of course you can join in, congrats, ill update front page, i gave birth to both my girls at the ulster, where abouts you from? x


----------



## Bababall

izzy29 said:


> Did u have to pay for the scans at 352? We went to Hillsborough private Clinic to find out. I was getting so far on that not many people would tell u privately so they were the ones that suited on the day and they were brill. It was £90 for the gender scan and we paid £10 extra for a dvd which she did in 3d, it wAs amazing. I had a 3d scan done with dd with fogartys private clinic. It was 3d to start with so cost £250 but dd had her hands per her face the whole time so we didn't get any pics, I got refunded half my money after 4 attempts.

Yeah, you have to pay for complete antenatal package and it includes all appointments and scan at each one. Only have to go to Ulster for 12 week booking and 20 week scan. That sounds a brill deal at Hillsborough Clinic


----------



## Bababall

YoungNImum said:


> hey bababall :) of course you can join in, congrats, ill update front page, i gave birth to both my girls at the ulster, where abouts you from? x

Ballynahinch :flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

ohh you only up the road from me :) im saintfield x


----------



## EmyDra

I'm Lisburn, welcome Bababall!

I wish we had a three bedroom house right now, I want a bright yellow nursery next time, perhaps with clouds and a sunshine or something...maybe I'd go for a dinosaur theme or something cool if I knew I was team blue.


----------



## YoungNImum

emy you can get some fab wall stickers, did you see the pic of the wall sticker on evas room, everyone always comments on the colour of her room aswell x


----------



## Bababall

I've my eye on a gorgeous wall sticker. But it's quite girly so holding off on buying it. We had a wooden floor buying trip today (fun) so at least the floor can get done for now


----------



## YoungNImum

i got mine of ebay and i put it up myself which i was very proud of haha x


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi bababall :wave: I'm also due in Sept but recently moved from NI to Germany. Had DD2 at Ulster :) are you going to.use home from home? I loved it!


----------



## Bababall

Hi 
Unfortunately I can't use him from home as I want my dr to be at birth (paid enough for him!!). Pity because I'd have loved a water birth. Don't know if that an option outside of home from home?


----------



## YoungNImum

i had home from home with both my girls i would ov also recomended it, im pretty sure water births can only be had in the home from home x


----------



## holywoodmum

Bababall said:


> Hi
> Unfortunately I can't use him from home as I want my dr to be at birth (paid enough for him!!). Pity because I'd have loved a water birth. Don't know if that an option outside of home from home?

They might have a pool in main labour ward, I'm not sure - you'd have to check x


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya ladies how you all keeping?


----------



## mummylanning

Well mum was over for 5 days! It was great to have the company and she spent a FORTUNE on me and the LO! She has gone into supergran mode! Now my sister is busting to get over to me but she has just had surgery on her arm and its probably not a sensible thing to do.

I could just imagine it now, her not being able to use one of her arms and me not being able to reach my toes, think hubby would go into hiding!

I'm going HFH at my hospital and have my first(and only) antenatal class next Saturday where they will tell me what I can and cannot have!

Loving maternity leave and looking forward to a few days with hubby next week sorting out the LO's stuff!


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> well, 9lb3, 11lb0.5 - if the trend continues then 12lb14...

Jeez... thats enough to scare anyone! :wacko: I'm on track for a 7-8lb-er


----------



## Wyntir

Hey girls! Hows everyone doing? Its been a whle since I last was here, haven't had a chance of reading posts. 

We are doing great here, loving being a mum, we attended our first wedding as a family last thursday, Jax was an angel all day, and probably got as much attention as the bride lol.

He is now 15 weeks old, at last weigh in he was 14lb 3oz. He is currently teething, poor wee mite.

This was Jax with hubby at wedding



Can you see his little vest? It had a tie and waistcoat made onto it.


----------



## EmyDra

I swear Emma I must've seen either your hubby or a DOUBLE of him today! Lovely pic x


----------



## Wyntir

haha really? awesome, two of him


----------



## YoungNImum

fab pic! an supper cute vest! 

im addicted to the walking dead honestly!


----------



## TheBelfastDou

EmyDra said:


> I really wish those people who deal with the placenta worked in Ireland/Northern Ireland. I really don't want to mess about with a placenta and two children, that doesn't sound like fun...but really would like it encapsulated.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It's possibly too late for you now? But there is a new placenta encapsulation service in Northern Ireland. If you google niplacenta you will find it.


----------



## mummylanning

Just back from the hospital again!!! I'll be getting frequent flyer miles soon. 

Having cramps/period pains, pressure on my pelvis, back pain, braxtons are more frequent, 10 in 2 hours, a little bit of clear fluid. 

All been checked everything is fine as in no "show" and both waters still intact. Been told to come back if they get worse.

Thinking back now they didnt really give me any info what was going on but reassured me that Baby and I are fine and that if it does get worse it's not an issue as a 33+5 baby would be fine.

So now I am back home, feet up and waiting to see if I am ok and had a false alarm or to see if it gets worse.

Can anyone tell me there experience of these symptoms?


----------



## holywoodmum

Wyntir, v cute outfit for Jax!
BelfastDou, Emma did a placenta herself in the end... I guess she hasn't seen this yet!
Mummylanning, rest please!! I never experience any early labour symptoms, but by all accounts some folks can have them for weeks (what a pain!) on and off before anything happens... I'm thinking of Sheanin here! Glad you're both well, but if you're still uncertain give them a call back just to talk you through it all!

I'm getting myself worried now that baby will come early, or I'll be put under pressure to be induced early due to large baby - there will be no one here to look after the girls! We have visitors the first two weeks of Aug, so I guess I could have it then, and DH's mum coming third weekend of Aug... my mum and dad get here 3 Sept (due date)... argh! I need to speak to a few people here to ask them to be "on call" to take the girls if something does kick off. There are a couple of Kindergarten mums I probably know well enough now to ask, and that the girls are familiar with... ho hum!


----------



## EmyDra

TheBelfastDou said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> I really wish those people who deal with the placenta worked in Ireland/Northern Ireland. I really don't want to mess about with a placenta and two children, that doesn't sound like fun...but really would like it encapsulated.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It's possibly too late for you now? But there is a new placenta encapsulation service in Northern Ireland. If you google niplacenta you will find it.
> 
> Ah lovely. I have done it twice now but it's not my fav thing in the world to do, did get paid the second time, though I only charge £50 - considerably less than the £125-£200 asking price on this website.
> 
> I'm getting mine done for free from my friend anyway :)Click to expand...


----------



## mummylanning

I've got 6 weeks to go so hopefully it will settle down. Not too bad today, fewer period pains and less braxton hicks, but then I had a nice loooong afternoon nap, after getting tired watching husband lugging boxes off to storage.

Holywood, where your previous 2 early? Try not to worry about it, when do you find out if they will induce you? How long is your mum in law coming for? Maybe you could try and get them to coincide your induction with here visit? Ooh lots of questions, sorry! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

My sense of smell has been hyper sensitive since becoming pregnant and has been quite unpleasant. I get annoyed when the next door neighbours open their door when they are cooking, I get pissed off if my husband breathes on me during the night, it's been horrid. Until last week when my husbands "smell" has changed, I can smell him 10 feet away or I can smell if he has been in a room and it's a completely different smell to his normal smell. It's a sweet, comforting smell and makes me feel warm and cuddly and slightly clingy to him. DH on the other hand is finding it slightly unnerving that I keep sniffing him. 

:wacko::wacko:


----------



## LunaBean

11 boys now,jeez! Havnt been on BnB in months and the numbers hav doubled!


----------



## holywoodmum

Lanning, MIL is here for a long weekend... I guess if I'm given the choice I could ask for that. To be honest i need to talk to my MW - I emailed her after the scan appointment, normally she replies fast, but this time I haven't heard from her yet (but I think quite a few babies were born this week, so maybe she's been busy!) I want her take on teh "big baby" thing, as it'll be her at the delivery... and also to know what sort of "pressure" I might expect to be induced early if it is still big - I guess I'll know more when I have had the next growth scan - that should be at about 8 Aug when I'll be about 36 weeks... ho hum!!
I'm glad your hubby's scent has become more appealing! I personally can't cope with when DH and I end up facing in towards each other in bde and breath on each other!
Luna hi :wave: How's tricks?


----------



## izzy29

HWM, is this baby measuring big? I prob read it if u mentioned it already but couldn't remember. I am not sure I have much faith in the old baby weight measuring game. It varies from one doc to the next and one machine to the next. It would be good if it was consistent with docs and machines the whole time. This baby is measuring on 30th centime at mo, apparently it was on 10th 2 weeks ago so a bit of an improvement. It they had me demented with DD cause she was nearly 11lbs, u can't win. X


----------



## Doodlebug.

I have sore gums :cry: its driving me mad. what can I take to help it? 
am I allowed to go to the dentist this early on? I'm terrified of the dentist but am getting desperate :cry:


----------



## EmyDra

Doodle I had sore gums around the time your at, they bled a lot too. Gums are more sensitive during pregnancy and it will become easier as your hormones adjust, I doubt the dentist will be able to do a whole lot, but it might be worth a check-up for peace of mind. 

You can get an american numbing gel off the internet which'll take the pain away, or try bongela. Hoping it passes for you soon x


----------



## Doodlebug.

thanks emy :) I cant believe how sore they are, its rediculous! :(

I got some bonjela so will give it a try :)


----------



## holywoodmum

izzy29 said:


> HWM, is this baby measuring big? I prob read it if u mentioned it already but couldn't remember. I am not sure I have much faith in the old baby weight measuring game. It varies from one doc to the next and one machine to the next. It would be good if it was consistent with docs and machines the whole time. This baby is measuring on 30th centime at mo, apparently it was on 10th 2 weeks ago so a bit of an improvement. It they had me demented with DD cause she was nearly 11lbs, u can't win. X

Yeah, DD2 was just over 11lb, and they have estimated this one (from scan ) at 6lb6 at 31 weeks - eek! So according to the centiles it's miles about the 99.6th... ah well. I bumped in to my MW today, which was nice - she said not to worry, stop going to doc if she's being too full on (still need presentation scan mind you) and that she has no concerns over it, so I shouldn't either!



Doodlebug. said:


> I have sore gums :cry: its driving me mad. what can I take to help it?
> am I allowed to go to the dentist this early on? I'm terrified of the dentist but am getting desperate :cry:

I'd go - it's free! Have a check up and go back every 6 months until baby is 1 - get as much dental treatment in as you can!


----------



## Doodlebug.

is it free!?! :) how did I not know this? is it ok to get fillings when preggy?


----------



## holywoodmum

Free dental while pregnant yes and until baby is 1 - used to be free prescriptions too, but now everyone gets them free. I was advised not the silver coloured fillings (amalgam?) but white OK - but you have to pay a bit for that, as that's not the basic treatment. I had two down for about 50 quid when I was pg last time


----------



## Doodlebug.

thank you, im def gonna go now :)


----------



## EmyDra

Unless you go to a private dentist like me...who refuse to give free treatment even with the pregnancy exemption and an NHS card.

I don't want to change to an NSH dentist though as I know my dentist well and he always does a good job (cleaning my teeth...since I've never had decay or fillings...)


----------



## YoungNImum

Rosalie has her injections tomarrow :S she still sleeping fantasicaly well and is now taking 6-7oz every 4hours.

i must check the front page, see whos next to pop!

how are you all?
x


----------



## YoungNImum

Pic of my new tattoo got it down a few weeks back, Already planned my next one. an one of rosalie and my nephew Steven, hes only 3weeks! look at his hair!!

X
 



Attached Files:







iphone 602.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1276.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1389.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Conina

Think I'm probably next!! Although the way things are going it'll still be a while...


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Conina! No sign of anything yet so?


----------



## Conina

Nothing at all. But I'm in no rush -this part is easy, the next part is the big mystery!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha ah all in their own good time! :) Hope it all goes nice and smoothly for you when things start happening! :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh my goodness conina, you're due tomorrow! How did that happen! Is your MW going to do a sweep? Enjoy it, don't let being overdue get your down - I didn't appreciate it at the time!


----------



## YoungNImum

ohhh good luck, i hope the contractions start soon :) how you feeling? x


----------



## Conina

Feeling 100% at the minute! I've been telling everyone it'll be a while yet. Up at the hospital on Thurs if nothing's moving


----------



## Doodlebug.

coninia, thats exciting :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy due date Conina!


----------



## holywoodmum

I don't think I've ever seen it so quiet on here! Where is everyone? How are you lanning? in labour yet conina? How are all the new wee ones (and not so wee ones!)
I now have less than 2 months to go... I figure even if I go a full 2 weeks over due, then I'll have the baby by 17 Sept, so the countdown is on. I'm feeling properly uncomfortable for the first time - keeping getting sore muscles in my back, and not liking sitting behind a desk for my German lessons!


----------



## Conina

Nope still here!! Going in on Thurs if there's no sign


----------



## holywoodmum

Conina said:


> Nope still here!! Going in on Thurs if there's no sign

To be induced? or for a sweep? Hopefully by 10 days over you'll be having baby cuddles already :)


----------



## mummylanning

Hey all, we've just come back from a few days away. 

I'm feeling really run down, I probably shouldn't have done so much over the last couple of days. Still getting the painful type of braxton hicks about 4 a day. 

I probably shouldn't complain but I am done with being pregnant, I know I have had no serious issues but I seem to have a new minor problem every week and I have no idea when I should or shouldn't go to the doctor! At least when he gets here I can see him and protect him.

Sorry to moan! 

Good luck Conina! Hoping you go soon!


----------



## dizzydoll

Heya :) How did todays appointment go Conina?

HWM and MummyLanning not too long to go for either of you guys now!!

I feel awful saying this but I'm really not enjoying having the crap kicked outta me at the moment!
I wouldn't mind but Lo keeps kicking me just next to my belly button and it bloody hurts :(


----------



## izzy29

Everyone seems fed up being pregnant at the mo, me too! Maybe its the weather getting to us. I am starting to slow down, breathless, tired and my back aches if I stand for any length of time. Trying to keep my sugar levels down by exercising is seriously draining. Also the baby is either kicking my bladder and making me pee a bit or its my waters eek. I am keeping an eye in it and it doesnt happen very often but I hate the thought that if it does I am going to have to go to hosp and get checked out and at the minute someone examining me is the last thing i feel like!


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha I think the weather is def not helping! I'm so happy to see sun but don't really want the heat lol :)
I can't even go for a walk as I'm so tired all the time!
Hope it's just pee izzy (feels odd writing that even :rofl:) not too long to go now!!


----------



## izzy29

wish we had some sun dizzydoll, just warm and rainy. Maybe the sun is making its way up to us from you. And oh yeh, weird but I am hoping its pee too lol!


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha :) Ah hopefully it makes its way up to ye soon!! Nice to have it actually feel like summer!! :)


----------



## Conina

I'll be going into hospital on Thurs to be induced on Fri. Certainly doesn't seem like there's any movement at this stage!


----------



## dizzydoll

So one week to go at most really!! :)


----------



## Conina

Yep, touch wood!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw fx'd :) Are you anyway uncomfortable or just feeling ok?


----------



## mummylanning

Does anyone have any idea on nursing bras?

I want to buy one or two to have ready and mothercare have a sale on, but i dont want to be measured by them as I was measured by them 3 times and only on the last occasion did they actually measure me correctly and send me off with the correct size bra.


----------



## dizzydoll

I have no idea! I've been putting off getting them because I don't wanna get measured :haha:


----------



## mummylanning

Just been out and bought the last item we needed... the baby monitor. Went for the Angelcare one with the mat and the video monitor in the end, I would have gone for something a bit cheaper but EVERYONE was raving about the Angelcare and OH decided that he like they idea of it too. £192 later and its home in its box and we have nothing left to buy until he arrives and turns our lives upside down!


----------



## EmyDra

I'm not fed up being pregnant yet!  (said at 15 weeks!)

Excited for your LOs :)

Woooah that's a dear baby moniter, I thought it was like £80 or something - my friend got one second hand for something like that. I got a 'cheap' moniter for £40 (paid with vouchers too) and it's never done me wrong. Didn't need to use it till he was in his own room at 6/7 months anyway!

I've put on about 1 stone now :( really am not pleased about that. I'd lost that by this stage before.


----------



## Doodlebug.

Hi girls, how is everyone? :flow:

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow, what will happen at it? im so excited :blush: :haha:


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Doodlebug yay for first appointment!! :)

My wee munchkin seems to have taken a liking to my right side and I'm taking a right battering from the inside! Managed to capture some kicks on video finally too so I could send to my sister who's away for the summer :) 

Hope everyone is keeping well! :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Izzy, I'm almost wishing the rain back. It's 27C here today and forecast to get warmer up to the weekend, then cooler again next week... I think I've got a bruised liver or something, very localised pain on the right under my ribs, even when there's no baby poking there! Good for you with the exercise though - I'm doing yoga once a week, and we walk/bus everywhere at the minute cos we have no car, so keeping pretty active - regarding the wee, I'd recommend some of the Always envive pads (like Tena but less stigma :wink:) I was v glad I had one on at yoga last night when I coughed whilst in a squat!
Conina, happy 41 weeks! Or even better would be you're at home having cuddles already :) If not, then all the best for Thur/Fri
Lanning, I got my nursing bras from Debenhams - I really liked them - the Miriam Stoppard ones particularly - they have an extra bit of fabric underneath the drop cup, so when you have the cup down you don't have just a vast expanse of flesh on show, just the bit actually round the nipple (I realise having written that the description might not make any sense!) Anyway, I think Debenhams measure better than Mothercare as they have trained staff in the lingerie section
Emma, glad you're doing well :) Never mind the weight gain, don't get het up about it - all in a good cause (she says, frantically justifying the 22kg already gained :blush:)
Doodles, hope your MW appt goes well, I never had a seperate appt before booking in /scan at hospital, so not sure what'll happen - I imagine she'll take your medical history for starters, maybe weigh you, test urine and BP, perhaps take blood? Hope it goes well!

As for me, apart from a sore liver, I have a sore foot and an achey groin. Woe is me. Other than that not too bad! Last I heard baby was still breech, so I have a presentation scan tomorrow. I'm kind of hoping she doesn't take measurements again, cos I don't need her winding me up about the size, I already know it's going to be big! But head down would be nice :)
The sun is hot here (did I already moan about htat?!) so we had the paddling pool out on the terrace - just about room for two girls, a mum and a granny - loving having my mum visiting!
I've attached a bump pic from yesterday, 34 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1734.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Doodlebug.

gorgeous bump pic HWM, yep thats exatly how the midwife app went, nothin now till 16 weeks, feels so long away!!

ETA: Had my first bit of morning sickness this morn :smug: thought I was gonna throw up the poor baby :haha:


----------



## Conina

Still here :coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## holywoodmum

Doodlebug. said:


> gorgeous bump pic HWM, yep thats exatly how the midwife app went, nothin now till 16 weeks, feels so long away!!
> 
> ETA: Had my first bit of morning sickness this morn :smug: thought I was gonna throw up the poor baby :haha:

Hope it doesn't get too bad for you... do you have a date for your scan?



Conina said:


> Still here :coffee::coffee::coffee:

aw hun, here's hoping you're in before your appointment tomorrow - otherwise, at least you know it's all happening soon x


----------



## Doodlebug.

nope no app yet, have to wait for it to come in the post


----------



## EmyDra

Love the bump Lucy!!! :D

Can't believe my consultant app is already next week! Not sure if I have to go to maternity or outpatients though, must ring and find out.


----------



## dizzydoll

Loving the bup HWM! :) 

:hugs: conina hopefully now things move along at your appointment tomorrow and you get to have cuddles with your baby soon!!


----------



## holywoodmum

I have a cephalic baby!! Yay :) scan today, head down, still measuring ahead (but only 2 weeks now, not 5 like previously) - 2700g apparently - 6lb - so just under what DD1 and 2 were at same gestation - made me feel much better! But the ob-gyn is beginning to piss me off she wants me to go a diabetes specialist even though my GTT was normal, she doesn't believe I just have big babies. I'm tempted not to bother, but will speak to my MW first...


----------



## dizzydoll

:yipee: for baby being cephalic!! :)

Sorry to hear the ob is giving you a hard time, def have a chat with your midwife about it.


----------



## izzy29

holywoodmum said:


> I have a cephalic baby!! Yay :) scan today, head down, still measuring ahead (but only 2 weeks now, not 5 like previously) - 2700g apparently - 6lb - so just under what DD1 and 2 were at same gestation - made me feel much better! But the ob-gyn is beginning to piss me off she wants me to go a diabetes specialist even though my GTT was normal, she doesn't believe I just have big babies. I'm tempted not to bother, but will speak to my MW first...

Hwm, I was for growth scan today and baby was weighing 5lb 2oz, according to consultant that was normal and u are over a week ahead of me so weight sounds good too. 

2 weeks ago baby weighed in at 3lb 15oz, I am worried there has been a big jump within 2 weeks. I asked consult if it meant it wasn't due to GD as I was managing my sugars v well and she said it could still be as I am only checking 7 times a day and we don't know what happens the rest of the time!!! I thought I had cracked this GD, feel on a downer now. Plus I had trace of protein in my urine, what does that mean? Back again in 2 weeks. Let's hope baby stays on the 50th centile. It was 30th 2 weeks ago and 10th 2 weeks before that. I just need to remin myself it's all different people doing it using different machines.


----------



## mummylanning

Thanks for the bra advice Holywood, I am near a debenhams once a week so i shall go in there and try closer to the date. Good to know your LO is head down now, its one less thing to work about and your OB/GYN just sounds like he is trying to be careful but I would check with the mw too.

Glad to hear that all is going well for everyone! 

My LO is engaged apparently and ready to roll even though i am not due for another 4 weeks (5 if you go by my estimation) so its just a waiting game now, have 36 week apt tomorrow :happydance:

I'm not coping well with the heat and have had to go out and buy new flip flops as my feet no longer fit into any of my shoes! Even my pregnancy ones!

Hope you get going soon Conina! You could have an olympic baby there if you go this weekend!

Am I the next to go?


----------



## holywoodmum

Izzy, I do think it's very variable what estimates they come up with for weight - I wouldn't worry about it - I doubt your baby is having massive growth sprurts between every time you test your sugars! Lanning, looks like you could be next (of the regulars anyway I think :))
I'm beasted in the heat. Can't cope at all. The air is so still that the house is roasting even with windows open front and back. It's no bad thing I'm drenched in sweat though, it's hiding the tears. I can't seem to stop crying today. Doesn't help my mum went back home this morning, but I just have no patience, and in the creche at German class I got told the two girls should come back together tomorrow as C keeps mauling B - humiliated much - It's meant to be my last day there tomorrow, and now I don't know if if I can go or not. I'm just yelling at the girls for very little provocation then feeling guilty then crying then getting cross again and crying more. SPD has flared up again, so I was furious with C that she dawdled so much going for the bus that I had to carry the buggy up the steps, which has made it so much worse. Oh dear, listen to me. I'm away now to lie down on the sofa if I get two minutes peace.


----------



## dizzydoll

:hugs: sounds like you're really having a tough few days hun, hopefully you can get some time to chill and the girls start behaving better for you to take some pressure off! :hugs:


----------



## mummylanning

Big hugs holywood! You have my sympathies. I am a big ball of emotion too and I don't have 2 children to deal with as well!


----------



## Doodlebug.

I too am a big ball of emotions! is it normal this early on? my poor OH is getting the brunt of it! and im watching the opening ceremony for the olympics and have spent the most of it in tears :dohh:


----------



## mummylanning

I was emotional the whole way through but some days are worse than others.

My big "shock" while being pregnant is that morning sickness can be all day and it always doesn't stop at 12 weeks! I had 2-3 weeks around 18-20 ish weeks and then it came back with force and even on anti sickness tablets I am still vomiting at 36 weeks :wacko:

Try and enjoy the days when you have energy and are feeling better!


----------



## holywoodmum

No I think emotional is normal even now doodle... I remember first time round being nearly bowled over with strong emotion in first tri.
Lanning, poor you still being sick!
I'm severely sleep deprived today. I stayed up to watch the olympic opening ceremony, but it's an hour later here, so the covereage finished at 1.40am, and B woke me up at 6am... managed to stay in bed listening to the girls chatter until half seven, but I was still awake :(


----------



## Conina

Well mummylanning you called it-my olympic baby was born right in the middle of the opening ceremony! And the yellow bump turned... BLUE!! Conor David born 9.37pm on Friday 27 July. Bit traumatic and caesarian in the end but i'll update properly when i'm not on my phone. He is a dote! Oh, and 9lb 6oz....


----------



## mummylanning

Conina, congratulations on your little Olympic Boy! Such a lovely name! I hope you are both doing well! :happydance:


----------



## izzy29

Congrats Conina!!!!


----------



## Bababall

Congratulations Conina!


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations Conina and baby Connor!! :D


----------



## Doodlebug.

Congratulatons Conina :happydance: Welcome to the world baby Connor :)


----------



## YoungNImum

congrats, fab name, my sister spelt her sons like you have aswell x


----------



## YoungNImum

how are all our mamas an bumps? x


----------



## holywoodmum

Conina said:


> Well mummylanning you called it-my olympic baby was born right in the middle of the opening ceremony! And the yellow bump turned... BLUE!! Conor David born 9.37pm on Friday 27 July. Bit traumatic and caesarian in the end but i'll update properly when i'm not on my phone. He is a dote! Oh, and 9lb 6oz....

Congratulations Conina, and welcome to the world Conor!



YoungNImum said:


> how are all our mamas an bumps? x

Surviving... better now the heat has died down!


----------



## YoungNImum

how is everything going with bump? x


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> how are all our mamas an bumps? x
> 
> Surviving... better now the heat has died down!Click to expand...

tell me about it! I almost felt human yesterday and today! Although LO push himself so far forward in my bump today that I pulled a muscle in my back! I'm convinced he is going to break out if I don't go into labour soon! (not that I want to rush it! Happy to go full term plus 2weeks if it means he will be ready!)

Having the BF panics again since hubby changed his attitude from we'll give it a good to we'll preserve until it works! Apparently I'll just have to try and work through the pain! His attitude changed when his friend told him how much bottle feeding was a pain! Gosh, I would really hate to put him out! (where is the murdering your husband smilie when you need one)

So other than moaning a lot recently I'm getting even more excited about my LO being here!


----------



## Wyntir

Congratulations Conina!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

lanning you havnt long to go now :) x


----------



## holywoodmum

YoungNImum said:


> how is everything going with bump? x

CUrrently wriggling a lot! Was head down last week finally, but I think transverse again now :(



mummylanning said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> how are all our mamas an bumps? x
> 
> Surviving... better now the heat has died down!Click to expand...
> 
> tell me about it! I almost felt human yesterday and today! Although LO push himself so far forward in my bump today that I pulled a muscle in my back! I'm convinced he is going to break out if I don't go into labour soon! (not that I want to rush it! Happy to go full term plus 2weeks if it means he will be ready!)
> 
> Having the BF panics again since hubby changed his attitude from we'll give it a good to we'll preserve until it works! Apparently I'll just have to try and work through the pain! His attitude changed when his friend told him how much bottle feeding was a pain! Gosh, I would really hate to put him out! (where is the murdering your husband smilie when you need one)
> 
> So other than moaning a lot recently I'm getting even more excited about my LO being here!Click to expand...

Don't panic about BF - your DH's support will be invaluable when it get tough. But also don't beat yourself up if it doesn't work out for you xx


----------



## mummylanning

Yup, not long to go, although I feel like I am falling apart! Every day something else is sore! With every pain though there is a cute little kick or hiccup to remind me that I will soon have my LO with me and the pain will all be forgotten! 

DH not being supportive tho. He is trying to tell me what we will do regardless of how I feel or I struggle! It's the first time he has been like this so I am hoping he will take a step back when lo arrives and realise that if it doesn't happen that I am not a failure!


----------



## dizzydoll

Conina said:


> Well mummylanning you called it-my olympic baby was born right in the middle of the opening ceremony! And the yellow bump turned... BLUE!! Conor David born 9.37pm on Friday 27 July. Bit traumatic and caesarian in the end but i'll update properly when i'm not on my phone. He is a dote! Oh, and 9lb 6oz....

Aw congrats Conina!! :) Welcome wee Conor!! :)



mummylanning said:


> Yup, not long to go, although I feel like I am falling apart! Every day something else is sore! With every pain though there is a cute little kick or hiccup to remind me that I will soon have my LO with me and the pain will all be forgotten!
> 
> DH not being supportive tho. He is trying to tell me what we will do regardless of how I feel or I struggle! It's the first time he has been like this so I am hoping he will take a step back when lo arrives and realise that if it doesn't happen that I am not a failure!

:hugs: Sorry to hear he's not being supportive hun, maybe he's just getting caught up in the realisation that there'll be a baby arriving soon and he's just forgetting that you need support right now :hugs:

As for me my munchkin is giving me a good kicking, I feel like I'm constantly either in pain or really uncomfortable! They've picked a spot and decided to claim it as their territory and thats where they've pretty much constantly got what I'm assuming is their bum shoved really hard right beside my nbelly button. If I dare push to encourage it to move I get an almighty kick in the ribs and they jiggle about a bit til they are comfy again :rofl: My mam says it must be a boy and they're bossing me about already haha :)


----------



## YoungNImum

mummylanning said:


> Yup, not long to go, although I feel like I am falling apart! Every day something else is sore! With every pain though there is a cute little kick or hiccup to remind me that I will soon have my LO with me and the pain will all be forgotten!
> 
> DH not being supportive tho. He is trying to tell me what we will do regardless of how I feel or I struggle! It's the first time he has been like this so I am hoping he will take a step back when lo arrives and realise that if it doesn't happen that I am not a failure!

you'll never be a failure :hugs: he may have plans but once baby is here you just take every day as it comes, he is maybe just really excited and hopefully realise once baby is here that hes been a twat :flower:



dizzydoll said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Well mummylanning you called it-my olympic baby was born right in the middle of the opening ceremony! And the yellow bump turned... BLUE!! Conor David born 9.37pm on Friday 27 July. Bit traumatic and caesarian in the end but i'll update properly when i'm not on my phone. He is a dote! Oh, and 9lb 6oz....
> 
> Aw congrats Conina!! :) Welcome wee Conor!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> mummylanning said:
> 
> 
> Yup, not long to go, although I feel like I am falling apart! Every day something else is sore! With every pain though there is a cute little kick or hiccup to remind me that I will soon have my LO with me and the pain will all be forgotten!
> 
> DH not being supportive tho. He is trying to tell me what we will do regardless of how I feel or I struggle! It's the first time he has been like this so I am hoping he will take a step back when lo arrives and realise that if it doesn't happen that I am not a failure!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Sorry to hear he's not being supportive hun, maybe he's just getting caught up in the realisation that there'll be a baby arriving soon and he's just forgetting that you need support right now :hugs:
> 
> As for me my munchkin is giving me a good kicking, I feel like I'm constantly either in pain or really uncomfortable! They've picked a spot and decided to claim it as their territory and thats where they've pretty much constantly got what I'm assuming is their bum shoved really hard right beside my nbelly button. If I dare push to encourage it to move I get an almighty kick in the ribs and they jiggle about a bit til they are comfy again :rofl: My mam says it must be a boy and they're bossing me about already haha :)Click to expand...

i loved baby kicks eva used to kick the crap outta me all the time rosalie not so much :cloud9: x


----------



## mummylanning

Thanks for being supportive! Just having a little freak out again! I'm sure DH will be fine.

Well things are certainly moving along with LO for me but as its my first one I am not always sure what things mean. I think a little of my show appeared this morning, so hopefully that is a sign that things are all good. LO is full term (37weeks) on Thursday so I am assuming this is all normal.

Not so sure about the involuntary shakes i had during the night, the rash that has appeared on my toes this morning or the general cruddy feeling I have but just resting up and hoping I havent got the flu/cold. I really cant be bothered phoning the doc again to bother her for yet another pregnancy related pain or itch.

On the plus side, LO was hugely active yesterday so my pain and constant tears for no reason certainly aren't bothering him and he is loving the Olympics! We have been supporting Team GB all the way, he even has his own Mandeville toy!

How is everyone else keeping?


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw so exciting that Lo could be on the way anytime soon Lanning!! :)
If I was you I'd give the doc a call just to be safe hun, you;re not bothering them you're getting them to do their job! At least you won't be worrying about it then if you know you've spoken to the doc :hugs:
Good to hear LO is still bopping around :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Dizzy, hopefully he/she will settle on a less obtrusive position soon!
Lanning, sounds promising! Happy full term for tomorrow :) Hope you're feeling better - I'd maybe just give your doc a wee call though just in case...


----------



## holywoodmum

Dizzy, hopefully he/she will settle on a less obtrusive position soon!
Lanning, sounds promising! Happy full term for tomorrow :) Hope you're feeling better - I'd maybe just give your doc a wee call though just in case...


----------



## mummylanning

FULL TERM TODAY - WOOHOO! I can finally breathe a little easier knowing my little boy is now "cooked" and can come when he is ready!

Scary though as I have still so much to do before he arrives, not for him as I have everything ready for him, its all the stuff I need to do!


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy full term Lanning! Better get yourself busy then sorting things out! I realiesd last night we only have size 5 and 6 nappies in the house, so that needs to go on my list!


----------



## Doodlebug.

:happydance: Happy full term lanning!


----------



## dizzydoll

Yay for being full term lanning :)


----------



## Doodlebug.

so ladies, I got my blood results back, my iron level is 10.7. Is this normal?? what should it be?


----------



## holywoodmum

I've a feeling 12 is normal, but 10.7 is possibly not enough for them to give you iron tabs, as it's not v low. Don't quote me on that though! How are you feeling, any symptoms of low iron?


----------



## holywoodmum

OK, I was close - 11... 
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/anaemia/


----------



## Doodlebug.

im just really really tired, what are the symptoms of low iron? doc said he was happy as long as it stays above 10.5 :shrug:


----------



## holywoodmum

excessive tiredness, but even more than just first trimester tiredness. - I realise you've nothing to compare it to though! Like when I was anaemic I was 2nd tri, but I'd be sleeping 12-13 hours a night and still be waking up tired. If your doc isn't worried then I would say you're grand... 10.7 is only just under the 11 guideline, and still above where your doc wants you :)


----------



## Doodlebug.

sounds good :) thank you! I have no idea about this stuff :dohh:


----------



## mummylanning

Thank you for all celebrating Full Term with me I can now breathe (or at least a little easier anyway)!!!!

I decided today that rather than waiting and counting down the days until LO makes an appearance I am going to make plans and spend the time doing stuff I want to do and trying to not think every little pain or movement is labour and not worrying about staying close to home.

If i dont I am going to go crazy with waiting! Plus I know I am big and heavy and it takes me a while to do stuff but this is going to be the last few weeks for a while that I can do me stuff! Its my birthday tomorrow and I didnt plan anything in case (after 2 early labour scares) I went in to labour early. Now I regret it! 

So I am off to make plans for tomorrow no matter how last minute they are! :dance:

Doodlebug... i remember sleeping 12-14 hours a day and napping and my iron being fine, baby just wanted ALL of my energy to grow! Hopefully it will get better for you. It took me a good 20 weeks to start feeling normal so dont be disheartened if people tell you that it will get better after the first 12 weeks and it doesnt! Hugs x


----------



## Doodlebug.

mummylanning said:


> Thank you for all celebrating Full Term with me I can now breathe (or at least a little easier anyway)!!!!
> 
> I decided today that rather than waiting and counting down the days until LO makes an appearance I am going to make plans and spend the time doing stuff I want to do and trying to not think every little pain or movement is labour and not worrying about staying close to home.
> 
> If i dont I am going to go crazy with waiting! Plus I know I am big and heavy and it takes me a while to do stuff but this is going to be the last few weeks for a while that I can do me stuff! Its my birthday tomorrow and I didnt plan anything in case (after 2 early labour scares) I went in to labour early. Now I regret it!
> 
> So I am off to make plans for tomorrow no matter how last minute they are! :dance:
> 
> *Doodlebug... i remember sleeping 12-14 hours a day and napping and my iron being fine, baby just wanted ALL of my energy to grow! Hopefully it will get better for you. It took me a good 20 weeks to start feeling normal so dont be disheartened if people tell you that it will get better after the first 12 weeks and it doesnt! Hugs x*

thank you, i like to be reassured about these things :hugs:
and Happy Birthday!! :cake:


----------



## dizzydoll

Happy birthday Lanning :cake:


----------



## Conina

Happy birthday lanning!


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy birthday lanning! I hope you managed to plan something fun - definitely keep your days busy (with plenty of planned rests!) or if you're like me you'll be driven to distraction! I can recommend matinees at the cinema :)


----------



## mummylanning

Thank you for all your birthday wishes! I had a fab few days mainly consisting of eating, spending time with my husband and lots of sitting down! It was the most relaxing birthday I think i have every had! :thumbup:


----------



## EmyDra

Glad it was a good day :) I had my 21st pregnant and it was somewhat disappointing!


----------



## holywoodmum

I had my 30th pregnant, and it was pretty good actually, but not the same as an alcohol fuelled one!


----------



## mummylanning

It was my 29th so not a big one. I did say to my husband that for my 30th birthday I want to be slim and fit again! Lol


----------



## YoungNImum

happy birthday lanning sorry its late. i had my 21st pregnant aswell i didnt mind tho, hope you have a nice day x


----------



## mummylanning

How are we all feeling today? 

It's taking me way too long to recover from a busy weekend! I'm still exhausted!


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm knackered too we had visitors here all weekend... seem to get a second win din the evening so I end up going to bed too late, and then suffering again the next day :(
Roll on two weeks time when both girls are in Kindergarten and I can have a daytime nap again!


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> I'm knackered too we had visitors here all weekend... seem to get a second win din the evening so I end up going to bed too late, and then suffering again the next day :(
> Roll on two weeks time when both girls are in Kindergarten and I can have a daytime nap again!

I get that too around 10:30 and I have managed to miss my afternoon naps as well!


----------



## YoungNImum

Lanning your so very close to meeting your baba!! x


----------



## mummylanning

YoungNImum said:


> Lanning your so very close to meeting your baba!! x

I know anytime in the next 4 weeks taking in to account going over due! I do hope it's sooner rather than later as my body is finding new ways to hurt each day!


----------



## holywoodmum

here's hoping you're not waiting another 4 weeks! I reckon I've about 5 weeks to go now - I'm predicting 12 Sept for myself (9 days late)


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> here's hoping you're not waiting another 4 weeks! I reckon I've about 5 weeks to go now - I'm predicting 12 Sept for myself (9 days late)

I originally predicted 2nd sept which is 9 days late which is 3 1/2 weeks from now! 

I'm currently sat on my birthing ball singing "I'm gonna bounce you ooooout" my OH is looking at me as if I am crazy!


----------



## holywoodmum

crazy is good! I got the date right last time (11 days late)... I was way out on my weight guess though!
I'm on my ball too, but a little wary of it - I've always thought it was a great constipation reliever, but today I've been going the other way, and I don't want to make it worse!


----------



## mummylanning

Well they say you have a good clear out before you go into labour!

If you go before me I'll cry! :cry:

My sisters friend has just had a baby and she told me (through my sister) how she had no signs and it just happened 2 weeks before! So I suppose you just never know when he's ready he'll come!


----------



## sherrie123

hi again, been a long time since ive been on here :) just letting you all know i had my baby boy Carson on the 9th of june at 00.26 after a 3 day labour and he was 6lb 8oz, hope your all well :flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

COngratulations Sherrie!
Lanning, I'd say it's highly unlikely given past precedence (12 and 11 days late) but you never know :wink:


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations on baby Carson! :happydance:


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats Sherrie :)


----------



## mummylanning

Congrats Sherrie! Hope you and baby carson are well.

Holywood, just got back from my GP -38 week appointment and was told to settle in for the long haul! :cry: So you never know!


----------



## holywoodmum

No harm in being prepared for "the worst"!!


----------



## YoungNImum

mummylanning said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Lanning your so very close to meeting your baba!! x
> 
> I know anytime in the next 4 weeks taking in to account going over due! I do hope it's sooner rather than later as my body is finding new ways to hurt each day!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



holywoodmum said:


> here's hoping you're not waiting another 4 weeks! I reckon I've about 5 weeks to go now - I'm predicting 12 Sept for myself (9 days late)

how you feeling? x



sherrie123 said:


> hi again, been a long time since ive been on here :) just letting you all know i had my baby boy Carson on the 9th of june at 00.26 after a 3 day labour and he was 6lb 8oz, hope your all well :flower:

congrats, hope your both doing ok x


----------



## holywoodmum

Not too bad Courtney, but I've had bad guts most of the week, a bit better today!
I really need some time without kids so I can do things like pack a bag for me and baby and stuff... roll on Monday week, I'm hoping Bridget will be settled in to Kindergarten by then and I can have a bit of space! (I'll be 38 weeks by then mind you!)


----------



## YoungNImum

have you got any names picked? and have your sorted out where your having baba, must be abit worrying wuth it being a whole different country,do they do much different from here/ x


----------



## holywoodmum

It's kind of different here - I haven't decided yet where to deliver, but I have chosen my MW! It's kind of cool that the same MW I've seen since we've been here will deliver my baby :) I have to decide between hospital and birth centre which are the two places she's insured to work. She's going to take me to look round hospital on Monday. I really like the birth centre, all my antenatal has been there, but it's not 24/7, they deliver about 80 babies a year, so you have to go home 2 hours after giving birth! That's not really my cup of tea... So we shall see! 
They're also more uptight about letting you go overdue, so I'll have to sign a waiver if I refuse induction at 7 days late... and given my girls were 12 and 11 days late, I'd say that's likely! I'd really like to be less than 7 days late though, as my mum and dad are coming over, but dad has to go back on the 10th (which is 7 days late!)


----------



## dizzydoll

Heya ladies :) Hope you're all doing well! Think the bad bellies must be doing the rounds :haha: I've been going the last 3 days, on dioralyte today and under orders to head out to the hospital if that hasn't worked by tomorrow. Me and baby are giving my gut a god talking to today :rofl:


----------



## holywoodmum

poor you too! Who said about hospital? Is that for dehydration? No one here seems to care I've been shitting myself for 5 days!


----------



## dizzydoll

My OB consultant wants me in hospital if the dioralyte doesn't work.
I'm assuming it's for dehydration.

Really sucks that no one there seems too bothered about your poor gut :( Hopefully it clears up soon hun. Are you feeling dehydrated or taking anything for it?


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> poor you too! Who said about hospital? Is that for dehydration? No one here seems to care I've been shitting myself for 5 days!

Make them care! I found crying works! :blush: 

Had a horrible morning yesterday, nothing wrong just being all emotional so hubby took me for a swim. First one since getting pregnant! I used to swim all the time (3 times a week) when we lived in our old place but havent been swimming in about 2 years. It felt great!!! I am going again today as friends of ours are going swimming while the men folk go go-karting and I thought I might as well enjoy the water while i can.

Hope you are all coping with the summer that appeared over the last few days! I am really hot but i have all the cooling implements ready!


----------



## holywoodmum

dizzydoll said:


> My OB consultant wants me in hospital if the dioralyte doesn't work.
> I'm assuming it's for dehydration.
> 
> Really sucks that no one there seems too bothered about your poor gut :( Hopefully it clears up soon hun. Are you feeling dehydrated or taking anything for it?

Fingers crossed it's a bit better today - we had a total meat feast of a bbq last night, so that may have "slowed me down" a bit! How are you?



mummylanning said:


> Had a horrible morning yesterday, nothing wrong just being all emotional so hubby took me for a swim. First one since getting pregnant! I used to swim all the time (3 times a week) when we lived in our old place but havent been swimming in about 2 years. It felt great!!! I am going again today as friends of ours are going swimming while the men folk go go-karting and I thought I might as well enjoy the water while i can.
> 
> Hope you are all coping with the summer that appeared over the last few days! I am really hot but i have all the cooling implements ready!

Glad you enjoyed the swimming, I took the girls to the outdoor pool here and it was lovely to wallow in the shallow water! Makes you see how a birth pool could really help during labour! Not sure I'll have much chance to go again, but I guess once both girls are in Kindergarten in a week's time, I might go in the morning on my own!


----------



## mummylanning

Well if baby decides to stay put I might try and get there a few times a week over the next couple of weeks. Anything to make me feel better!


----------



## dizzydoll

Feeling loads better now :) I think the threat of being admitted to hospital scared my body into cooperating :rofl:

How is everyone else doing? hope you all had a nice weekend!


----------



## mummylanning

I've had a hugely emotional weekend, crying for no reason.... this morning it was because the milk was off! I then spat it out in the sink, knocked over the bowl and broke the bowl. The huge irony being - Never cry over spilled milk....i reckon a pregnant woman coined that one.

Anyway my bp has been up slightly so was told that if i started to feel dizzy or headachey i was to go back to the doc. I felt icky this morning so i called the doc and the receptionist, in what I can only describe as a "hitler-ite" tone, told me i could see the nurse but i most certainly wasnt seeing a doc. So off i trot to the nurse and BP is now even more elevated and my urine had protein in it. yeahy!!!! not! So I am home now but back to the doctors in 25 mins to get checked out.

In the meantime i too have gotten the ''bad bellies" two poos (tmi sorry) in an hour and cramps to boot!

Sorry for the moan but my mum isnt answering her phone! :shrug:


----------



## holywoodmum

Aw lanning, poor you. I hope your doc appt went OK hun. A good clear out could be the start of things though, so don't knock it just yet!


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> Aw lanning, poor you. I hope your doc appt went OK hun. A good clear out could be the start of things though, so don't knock it just yet!

So went to the doc, got sent to the hospital! Had some tests and have to go back to the hosp on Friday for repeat tests to see if my BP is consistently high or whether its a one off due to over heating with the weather!

The bad bellies has stopped but still feeling rotten so just taking it easy.

OH keeps looking at my belly and saying "out!" He is just worried something could go wrong and he wants baby out now where he can see him and take care of him.... quite sweet really!


----------



## holywoodmum

Flip me, hope it's down on Fri then!


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> Flip me, hope it's down on Fri then!

Me too.... the main concern is that I general have low/borderline normal blood pressure (when not pregnant) so its jumped from xxx/60 ish to xxx/86 (highest it has been was xxx/96)

Urgh... fingers crossed for friday and hopefully the headaches are due to the weather not anything untoward!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw sorry to hear you've not been well Lanning! Hope your BP is downagain by tomorrow and everything is ok!


----------



## mummylanning

Thank you for all your messages. I have to say this being pregnant malarkey should come with a health advisory label!

Craving pineapple today so I am hoping this could be my body getting ready for the "big event"


----------



## dizzydoll

Ooh fingers crossed it's a sign!! :)


----------



## mummylanning

Back to the hospital today :wacko: and my BP is still measuring over 90 so i have to see the consultant on Tues, who will decide on how long they will let me continue being pregnant for. 

So..... i am now into operation get baby out or lower BP by tues mode, any suggestions?


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm not sure BP lowering activities (rest etc) would be conducive to labour inducing activities! Nothing I tried worked with my two, but doesn't mean you shouldn't have a go - walking, sex, curry, accupressure, EPO internally...


----------



## mummylanning

just been out for a drink with friends, now off swimming and curry planed for tonight. Might even attempt a walk although we have planned a walk for tomorrow!

Another batch of pineapple has been cut up and i have upped my in take of RLT. 

OH has threatened to "ground" me if i get myself worked up going out.


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha hope all is well Lanning and your OH hasn't had to ground you :)


----------



## Doodlebug.

Hope everyone is keeping well. This weather is fab. You dont have long to go now ladies :)


----------



## mummylanning

Sorry Doodlebug but this weather (in London anyway) sucks! 32 oC! It 5am and i am up cooling down my feet in a baby bath of cool water and trying to rehydrate.

Other than that I am keeping busy. Providing i can stand the heat we are going for a picnic tomorrow in the park.

Tried to have a nice busy weekend to keep my mind off going to the consultant on Tues about my BP.:wacko:

How is everyone else dealing with the heat?


----------



## dizzydoll

The heat is killing me!! :( Worst thing is that we don't even have sun to be able to go out and enjoy it! It's dull, overcast and raining on and off!
Hope you're doing ok lanning!! :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

The heat is brutal here. It hit 37C on Sunday, today is a meagre 23-26C, but so humid. I'm sweating gallons permanently damp skin, it's horrible, can't go out in it, can't stay in either cos the house is blistering.
Just waiting for my 38 week MW appointment, she's coming to the house this time - not sure if it's to check up on the house etc, or just to save me the journey - not complaining either way!


----------



## dizzydoll

Oh that heat sounds unbearable!! High teens here and I'm moaning about the heat!!


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm looking forward to the forecast 14C at the end of the month - everyone else is probably cursing me!

It's awfully quiet on here - where are the others all gone, all the mums already got their bubs I know are busy I guess... there are others due later in the year too though?!

HELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Conina

:wave: Conor's doing great, health visitor was out today and he's up to 10lb 4oz!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Good to hear that Conina! His pic in your avatar is lovely :)


----------



## mummylanning

i'm still having a crappy time with my bp. Consultant yesterday, hospital again today, talk of sweeps and inductions... very scared and ready to have my wee man here so that my hubby, LO and I are all here and I can look after them!

Will let you know what happens later, if I am not back on you can assume the aliens got me xxxx


----------



## mummylanning

So just back from the hospital, BP was initially high but over the 2 hours came down enough for them to decide that they are not going to put me on BP meds. Between my allergy to anything with a "fen" in it (brufen, ibuprofen etc) and my asthma there is only one tablet i can take and it would take too long to bring my BP down.

So as I am 40 weeks tomorrow they gave me a sweep in the hope that they can get things moving naturally. Back to the hospital on fri then tues if baby still hasnt budged! 

I have been told to do all the "old wives tales" including :sex: which horrified OH as he has been completely put off the whole thing when he found out where the baby's head is!

So it could be me soon :happydance:


----------



## YoungNImum

good luck lanning i bet your so excited!! :)

Rosalie got her 2nd lot of jabs yesterday and is now 11lb 11oz she has her reveiw on the 4th sept x


----------



## mummylanning

YoungNImum said:


> good luck lanning i bet your so excited!! :)
> 
> Rosalie got her 2nd lot of jabs yesterday and is now 11lb 11oz she has her reveiw on the 4th sept x

yup, excited and scared! Fell asleep for an hour, after not a lot of sleep last night and feel a bit rotten now but i seem to have a bit of my plug away now!


----------



## Doodlebug.

ooh exciting lanning! bet u cant wait! :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw COninia your avatar pic is so cute!!
Courtney Rosalie is such a cutie!! The pics on fb are just so adorable!!
Lanning so exciting!! Almost time for you now so!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

ohhh good sign lanning hopefully you get a good nights sleep tonight.

aw thanks nessa shes such a smilie wee women, she can be abit grumpy iv im not quick enough with her bottle tho lol

conina wont be long till hes a month dosnt time fly.

well me and OH both decided we would maybe try for another baby when i about 38ish maybe abit younger, doctor gave me hope of twins she has 2 girls and had twin boys at 38 :D

x


----------



## mummylanning

YoungNImum said:


> ohhh good sign lanning hopefully you get a good nights sleep tonight.
> 
> aw thanks nessa shes such a smilie wee women, she can be abit grumpy iv im not quick enough with her bottle tho lol
> 
> conina wont be long till hes a month dosnt time fly.
> 
> well me and OH both decided we would maybe try for another baby when i about 38ish maybe abit younger, doctor gave me hope of twins she has 2 girls and had twin boys at 38 :D
> 
> x

Me too, i dont think i could do labour being this tired! I can imagine how grumpy i would be!

Nothing like planning ahead but then I am already thinking that I will probably starting trying for No 2 this time next year. Twin boys would be a nice surprise after the two girls :flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

Glad your BP came down, hopefully things will get moving soon now... did you persuade DH to dtd?!

Hope the review goes well courtney, were the jabs OK then (12 weeks? I can't remember!)


----------



## izzy29

was up at hsp today and have been given an induction date for 2 weeks today!!!i really hope baby makes an appearance and avoid induction as i know it will more than likely end in an emergency secton for me.


----------



## holywoodmum

wow izzy! How come early? It won't necessarily end in a section, the majority of inductions are successful! I reckon you'll go before me then (queue bunker!)


----------



## izzy29

holywoodmum said:


> wow izzy! How come early? It won't necessarily end in a section, the majority of inductions are successful! I reckon you'll go before me then (queue bunker!)

Lol, i may not. Because of being monitored for GD I have to deliver between 39-40 weeks. I was surprised when she said the 39th week but maybe that is just the day they induce my cases. Suppose at 39 weeks my chances are smaller of delivering myself before then but u never know. I was induced last time and it was horrendous, prob due to baby birth weight and i know this time its totally different as I have to progress pretty quickly or it will be a section but I would rather have a planned section if that was the case. If only someone could tell you what is going to happen. It felt like the end of the world today when the Doc gave me the date, it all seemed so final. everytime I think about leaving my little girl to go into hosp I well up. Just thinking what if something went wrong, god I have to stop thinking about it, I am welling up now. Wish I could fast forward a months time and everyone was safe and well and recovered.
Back next week for a sweep. I asked for one today but she said no, from 38 weeks at least.


----------



## holywoodmum

Aw hun, I really hope you go on your own before then in that case. I had such a better experience of a non induced labour. I had heard of GD patients being induced at 40 weeks, but not 39, can you refuse the induction and ask for a little more time to go on your own?


----------



## izzy29

I suppose I could but if I leave it another week I will be full term and they don't let you go over so if there are no beds etc it would delay things. I wouldn't want to risk anything happening if I delayed it all. Must start trying all the natural induction methods to see if I can get baby shifted. DD started to make a move at 40+2 so maybe second time round might be a bit earlier. 
HWM have they given you a recent weight estimate? Baby was 5.14 last week and then yest was 7lb!!! I didn't even say anything. I have no confidence in them estimAting at all, it is so different between diff people and diff machines.


----------



## holywoodmum

Not since 34 weeks, when it was just under 7lb... I'm back to the doctor tomorrow, and I think she's going to be cross with me cos I decided not to go to the diabetes specialist and that I'd just trust the results of the test they did already. I don't think this baby will hit the 11lb mark like B did, nor does my MW...


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> Glad your BP came down, hopefully things will get moving soon now... did you persuade DH to dtd?!

No movement as yet! Yes I got DH to DTD but he wasnt happy about it! My sister suggested that i get him drunk first but he doesnt drink so he just had to man up!

Back to hospital tomorrow if nothing happens!


----------



## mummylanning

Izzy, i hope your induction goes well or that LO makes a move before then. They were talking about inductions with me on Tuesday and it scared the hell out of me as 50% of the people i know who have have inductions have had C sections...although the other 50% had nice, normal, even easy labours. I got myself all upset during the night and it was horrible so I know how you feel and its ok to cry. :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Ooooh can't wait for the new babies to arrive!! :happydance::happydance:

YoungNImum - he'll be a month so soon, it's a bit scary, I want him to stay at this age!!!


----------



## mummylanning

Conina said:


> Ooooh can't wait for the new babies to arrive!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> YoungNImum - he'll be a month so soon, it's a bit scary, I want him to stay at this age!!!

My LO cant arrive soon enough, over the last 24 hours i have developed Bells Palsy. Its only mild but its causing me some pain in my eye, where i cant blink. OH thinks i am blinking fine and keeps telling me to stop rubbing my eye, which is the only way i can clear the dust, eye drool etc. So i am completely done on being pregnant. 

Oh and I was told yesterday that I probably wont get my midwife led/water birth as with everything else that has gone on with my BP and stuff i'm probably going to have to be monitored during labour! If they turn round and tell me I have to give birth on my back I am going home!

Sorry for the rant...emotional and overdue today :cry:


----------



## EmyDra

I was monitored during my labour Mummylanning :hugs:, but I insisted that I wanted an active labour so they put a clip on Silas' head, which allowed me to move about and do whatever I wanted whilst they were fully able to keep track of his HB etc.

You NEVER have to give birth on your back unless you have an epi or you choose to. I finished off on my back about 5 hours of standing/sitting/squatting, I was too tired to do anything else at that point and it did ensure that he was pushed out pretty slowly (felt like he was coming fast when I was squatting and it scared me somewhat). 

Have you had a sweep yet?

Courtney - we had a similar discussion in that we might like another baby, perhaps in 10 years. If the family doesn't feel complete or so. I'm probably going to be 26ish when I'm done with BFing and 6 years is bloody long enough to have been pregnant or BFing for, I NEED a break, couldn't do three in a row like that (even if I really wanted too).


----------



## mummylanning

Emydra- thanks for the reassurance. I had my sweep at 39 + 6 as they want to try and get things moving without induction.

I'm off for reflexology this afternoon to try and lower BP and encourage LO out!


----------



## holywoodmum

Lanning, sounds like you're having a rough ride. Were you back at the docs today then? (yesterday?) FX you can sitll get a good active birth even with a bit more close attention... Hope the reflexology works for you.

I had my doc appt today, after a farcical morning of dashing around (missing changing bag (complete with purse, keys), trip to kindergarten to see if it's with the bugggy, trip home again when it isn't then I find it right next to where the buggy had been parked... then in to town for a mooch before doc appt, call from kindergarten to collect B who apparently wasn't well, so back there and back to town again!) A complete comedy of errors! Anyway, nothing wrong with B thankfully, so she came to docs with me, then I had to "entertain" her while I was on the CTG machine for 20 mins - then had to give my belly a good old jiggle to get a response from baby.
Doc then scanned me, and the wee bugger has gone bum down again - can't believe I got so close to 39 weeks and it's breech. I think it turned on Wed. Gutted doesn't come close. The docs is a total worry wort, started going on about section before due date, so I'm panicking cos my parents don't get here until due date and I have to go to hospital to discuss my options (so much on having decided to use the birth centre, a decision I agonsied over!).
MW was a bit more level headed, she's coming to the hospital with me so hopefully language won't get in the way. reckons there's still time turn back, and that they can't make me have a section before due date if that's what it comes to.
Shit day.


----------



## EmyDra

So sorry to hear that Lucy :( thinking of you. Would they attempt a turn? Must be so hard with the language barrier too - can't see why they'd do a section before 40 weeks, that sounds stupid (unless they are concerned about the size). Really sounds like you're having a boy to me (but you know already), and if it is then typical boy! Or you sooo have a wee anti-pink tomboy on your hands.


----------



## holywoodmum

Yeah cos of the size Emma... the doc is scared shitless that DD2 was 11lb!


----------



## EmyDra

Doc needs to get over himself! It's your body and that is NOT a good reason to be scheduling you before you EDD. Grrr...not as easy to get your point across though :(


----------



## holywoodmum

Luckily it won't really be her that decides,.. it'll be someone at the hospital I think. Thank goodness for my down to earth Englush speaking MW!
How was Switzerland by the way?


----------



## mummylanning

Holywood, if you are not scared of having a big baby, why on earth should your doctor be. Your not asking them to push it out :wacko: I like the sound of our midwife though and its good to have someone to go with you and help out, not only with the language but as someone else who knows what they are talking about!

Yup back to hospital BP seems to be steadying around "borderline" and they are beginning to think i have the opposite to white coat syndrome as my BP always drops to safe levels by the time I leave. News to me as I hate hospitals and all doctory type people with their big needles.

Am hoping reflexology will have helped, it can take a few days but I was there in the hope that she could just relax me and maybe lower my BP a bit. I did feel great afterwards. Shame you cant go back two days in a row!


----------



## holywoodmum

Can you not go so often then? I've only had it done once... it was so chilled though, but did nothing to bring about labour (which was what i was hoping for at the time!)


----------



## EmyDra

Switzerland was too hot and pretty darn stressful :( I was very glad to get home to be honest. I may go back in November with OH but that'll be easier to have help in the airports and during the stay (my parents just sort of let me get on with it). They have also suggested taking us on holiday to Majorca or something next summer with new baby, which I'm nervous and excited about.


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> Can you not go so often then? I've only had it done once... it was so chilled though, but did nothing to bring about labour (which was what i was hoping for at the time!)

Unfortunately you cannot go 2 days in a row and for more than 3 sessions a week. I could have gone Sunday or Monday but they are not open (monday cuz of the aug bank hol) and tues is the consultant so i'll probably have an induction date then so I might go after that.

It was lovely to be relaxed and she tried to reduce my fluid build up as well which was nice as my feet and hands felt like my own for a few hours.

Emydra - I can imagine my parents being a bit like that too, my mum let me drive to the airport at 36 (ish) weeks, an hour away from my house, after I had had early labour signs! 

We may have to do spain next year with the LO. (OH parents live out there and while their plan is to move back here by the end of the year, I personally dont see it happening until much later next year)


----------



## holywoodmum

I imagine Switzerland was much like Germany in the last week then, it wsa 37C here in Sunday - far too hot for me! I've gone on holiday wiht my parents and bro/SIL for the last three years, and it's been great to be honest - some friends have done that sort of family holiday and seem to get a whole week off from looking after kids, dinner out, days away etc, but I never went expecting that, just nice to spend time togethre, and then every wee biut of time off was an extra treat :) 
Lanning, FX you won't need that appt on Tuesday...


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> I imagine Switzerland was much like Germany in the last week then, it wsa 37C here in Sunday - far too hot for me!
> 
> Lanning, FX you won't need that appt on Tuesday...

Eek... how did you cope with that heat, it was bad enough here when it was 30!

DH finally got round to packing his hospital bag yesterday. He then declared "Ok baby can come now, I'm ready"... If only it worked like that. I have to say with each day I go overdue I cant imagine going into labour anytime soon! It just doesnt feel like its going to happen.

Off out to see some friends today which will be nice but a bit scary I am finding it really difficult to talk in public as with the bells palsy my mouth is like a washing machine so i get really paranoid and tongue tied.


----------



## EmyDra

Yeah Lucy, I popped into Germany and France over the border, so briefly 'visited' you!

The lowest temp was about 35 yeah, it hit 40 for two of the days I was there and I didn't know how I'd survive. Silas couldn't sleep in the heat and got all covered in sweat rash, he was getting up at 6am everyday (like 5am here?!) and then it was just about cool enough to sit outside, much cooler than in the house! Best time of day, that and 9pm at night.
Best place was the car tbh, air con...holy air con! 

Lanning - it IS going to happen, and it will NOT be long. Just sucks that all this has happened, the last stretch is by far the hardest. I'm enjoying the 'nice' stage, feeling all the squiggly movements and having a tiny bump whilst everything else is largely unaffected!


----------



## mummylanning

EmyDra said:


> Lanning - it IS going to happen, and it will NOT be long. Just sucks that all this has happened, the last stretch is by far the hardest. I'm enjoying the 'nice' stage, feeling all the squiggly movements and having a tiny bump whilst everything else is largely unaffected!

I had a good hour cuddling with my friends baby today (she has twins so could spare one for a while, hehe) and it made me want my little one here.

Its funny, i am miserable but I have decided if I dont go before I see the consultant on Tues I am going to push for as far away induction date as possible. Try and get them to give me another week.


----------



## EmyDra

I think that's a very selfless thing to do, going into labour naturally is so much less stress on your body and better for you both. I so so so hope I get the chance to go in natrually this time.


----------



## YoungNImum

lanning how are you doing? x


----------



## YoungNImum

dizzy & hwm, emy, how are you your bumps?

Im being sent a sling to test, my first time an im very excited, im hoping she will send me a video on how to put it on as im a complete novice, if anyones interested in checking out what slings shes got for sale she has a fb page i can post the link x


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh god Emma, even hotter then! The girls room was 32C, but they still slept thankfully - B was covered in sweat rash, that then got infected, so she's on antibiotics now!
Lanning, hope you're keeping OK - good for you for pushing back induction date - if I could have my time again I'd have done that first time round too - so much better going in to labour on my own!
Courtney, sling sounds good, what is it? You might be able to find a video on youtube? I've been sorting the babies room today, and have a modest sling drawers now (mei tai, tricotti and babasling - won't be using the babasling I don't think)
Bump is well, just baby is wrong way up again - grr - at home waiting for MW now to have a chat about my options before I go to hospital to discuss in more detail on Thur... 39 weeks today! I'm now "due next week"!


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> Lanning, hope you're keeping OK - good for you for pushing back induction date - if I could have my time again I'd have done that first time round too - so much better going in to labour on my own!
> Courtney, sling sounds good, what is it? You might be able to find a video on youtube? I've been sorting the babies room today, and have a modest sling drawers now (mei tai, tricotti and babasling - won't be using the babasling I don't think)
> Bump is well, just baby is wrong way up again - grr - at home waiting for MW now to have a chat about my options before I go to hospital to discuss in more detail on Thur... 39 weeks today! I'm now "due next week"!

Face is getting worse :cry: but i am just getting on with it.

2nd go at reflexology again today, the lovely lady came into work on her day off to "do" me.

M-I-L has appeared and is now perched around the corner patiently waiting for baby to arrive. She told me tonight that he needs to come soon.... well duh!!!

Courtney, can you send me the link please. Also let me know how you get on.

hwm - I hope baby rights him/herself, what options did the MW give you? Good luck for next week! x

I have the consultant tomorrow and baby is not allowed to come out until I have seen her (and my DH gets back from his meeting). I need to speak to her about trying to still have a water birth and also what the onwards plan for my face is once LO is out!


----------



## YoungNImum

holywoodmum said:


> Oh god Emma, even hotter then! The girls room was 32C, but they still slept thankfully - B was covered in sweat rash, that then got infected, so she's on antibiotics now!
> Lanning, hope you're keeping OK - good for you for pushing back induction date - if I could have my time again I'd have done that first time round too - so much better going in to labour on my own!
> Courtney, sling sounds good, what is it? You might be able to find a video on youtube? I've been sorting the babies room today, and have a modest sling drawers now (mei tai, tricotti and babasling - won't be using the babasling I don't think)
> Bump is well, just baby is wrong way up again - grr - at home waiting for MW now to have a chat about my options before I go to hospital to discuss in more detail on Thur... 39 weeks today! I'm now "due next week"!

ahh due next week :happydance::happydance::happydance:
wil they turn baby orrr?

its a woven wrap but i found a video on youtube its not as hard as i thought it would be, or maybe the girl has made it look easy :shrug: we shall see x



mummylanning said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> Lanning, hope you're keeping OK - good for you for pushing back induction date - if I could have my time again I'd have done that first time round too - so much better going in to labour on my own!
> Courtney, sling sounds good, what is it? You might be able to find a video on youtube? I've been sorting the babies room today, and have a modest sling drawers now (mei tai, tricotti and babasling - won't be using the babasling I don't think)
> Bump is well, just baby is wrong way up again - grr - at home waiting for MW now to have a chat about my options before I go to hospital to discuss in more detail on Thur... 39 weeks today! I'm now "due next week"!
> 
> Face is getting worse :cry: but i am just getting on with it.
> 
> 2nd go at reflexology again today, the lovely lady came into work on her day off to "do" me.
> 
> M-I-L has appeared and is now perched around the corner patiently waiting for baby to arrive. She told me tonight that he needs to come soon.... well duh!!!
> 
> Courtney, can you send me the link please. Also let me know how you get on.
> 
> hwm - I hope baby rights him/herself, what options did the MW give you? Good luck for next week! x
> 
> I have the consultant tomorrow and baby is not allowed to come out until I have seen her (and my DH gets back from his meeting). I need to speak to her about trying to still have a water birth and also what the onwards plan for my face is once LO is out!Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/#!/babywrappedinlove

good luck for tomorrow, i hope you get your water birth. i wonted one with eva but i got to the hospital at 8cm an by the time i got to the room and on the bed i needed to push, the mw did ask as soon as i got in the room did i wont to get in the pool but it wasnt filled in time. altho i wouldnt change it evas birth was pain free and so relaxed :thumbup: x


----------



## mummylanning

I doubt I am going to get my water birth, in fact I would be very surprised if the let me go much after today. If my BP is down and I can reduce my bells palsy as bit (been looking at things online to exercise and reduce severity) they may give me a day or two more. 

DH says that if he was a doctor he would have me in hospital but I know he is just worried. He keeps saying that LO needs a mum and I cant leave him to do this on his own. My DH is probably the most calm person in the world until it comes to my health, then he gets scared. I understand this I just want whats best for LO.

On the plus side I have had a few niggles during the night and just had my second bout of the bad tummies since midnight so maybe....just maybe my reflexology has helped and if I am showing signs at my appointment they may let nature run its course! (i just cant go into active labour until DH gets out of his meeting at 12 midday)

Thanks for the sling, let me know how you get on with it.


----------



## holywoodmum

So what is Bell's Palsy exactly then? I've heard of it, but no realy idea - is it related to the pregnancy? I think it's quite lovely your DH is so concerned, but I can imagine you'd just like him to take a step back and be a bit more positive! Niggles in the night sound positive - really hope things kick off for you now x
Courtney, no one has mentioned an ECV here - dunno if it's not so much the done thing in Germany? I have stuff to try moxibustion, and pulsatilla and exercises to do... It's all mumbo jumbo as my DH says, but I figure if it's not harming me or the baby it's got to be worth a try!


----------



## mummylanning

Bells palsy is when part or all of your face is paralysed, a bit like the pictures you see when people have had a stroke. Its caused by inflammation of the 7th cranial nerve which can be brought on by fluid retention and swelling. It can also be tied to Pre-eclampsia but as I still have no protein in my urine and blood test came back clear I am hoping to have dodged that bullet.

I am lucky that i can almost still completely close my eye and that to look at me you wouldnt notice any drooping. It only becomes apparent if you watch me blink, talk or eat.

There are lots of levels of severity and I am hoping not to progress much more... I lost the use of my eye brow yesterday. It can disappear by itself or it may be that i have to wait until LO is born for the swelling to go down and then it will retreat. Worse case scenario it could take 6 months, physio and steroids to make it go away.

If LO had come on his due date I probably wouldnt have had the issue as it started that evening :wacko:


----------



## holywoodmum

Flip me, I'd no idea! I really hope it's something that sorts itself out for you once you've given birth xx


----------



## YoungNImum

aw lanning :( willi t correct itself once baby is here or dont you no? x


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> Flip me, I'd no idea! I really hope it's something that sorts itself out for you once you've given birth xx

Apparently its more frequent than you think and 30% of all people affected are due to pregnancy!


----------



## mummylanning

Woohoo! BP is down! cervix is favourable and I can have my water birth if my BP stays down! 

I had another sweep! Got artificial tears for my dodgy eye. No concern over bells palsy.

They have also given me until tues 4th before they want to induce me! If my BP had been up I'd be in this week but I got my extra week and now all I need is for LO to get his ass is gear and get out!

I'm a happy Dee!!!:happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

That's great news! Hopefully with another 7 days you'll be safely back home having cuddles and sleepless nights instead of awaiting induction :)


----------



## izzy29

Sweep time tomorrow! Let's hope it works and I avoid induction. Anyone that has had a sweep before, does it really hurt, or does it need to hurt for it to work? I had a few with DD and the first didn't hurt but i think they didn't during labourn to try and progress things and it was pure agony eek!!!


----------



## mummylanning

I just had my second sweep and it was uncomfortable but i couldnt say it was painful!


----------



## YoungNImum

The one with Eva at 1cm hurt me but the one with Rosalie I never felt a thing but she gave me that at 5cm, suppose everyone is dIfferent, and I think the one with Eva hurt more just because I didnt realise what she actually needed to do lol x


----------



## mummylanning

I expected mine to be super painful which is maybe why it seems not too bad!


----------



## holywoodmum

Wow, exciting times Izzy!


----------



## izzy29

I had my sweep so will see what happens. Booked in for wed next week bed permitting. They will give me one pessary that night, send OH home :-( then check me early in morn hoping I have dilAted enough to break the waters, if not it will be a mild drip I think and if still nothing or I am slow to progress it will be off for a section but baby should be here by thurs!!! I am bricking it! It seems more scary this time than last, even the thought of looking after a baby again. Let's hope I go myself before next week so I avoid the induction. Oh and baby is about 7 1/2 lbs at mo so a lot smaller than DD. I can't wait to get rid of all this testing for GD too and be able to sit after a meal rather than exercise!


----------



## mummylanning

Good Luck Izzy

Think they might do it slightly differently here. I have been told to phone in on Tuesday morning (7:30am) to check they have a bed for me then they will give me the pessary and will break my waters on wednesday morning (24 hours later) 

OH has a meeting again on Tuesday morning so I am hoping LO comes before then. Although I did just have my very first "is this is?" moment at 2:30 this morning. Woke up to a rigid bump and hip/groin/period pains and a sick feeling. 2 hours later though and it has now gone. Probably a good thing as OH was up til 1:30 working and I want him nice and rested when I go into labour so I dont have to be!


----------



## holywoodmum

Any niggles after your sweep izzy? Hope you don't need the induction next week... will they swepp you again before then?
Lanning that sounds a bit more like my inductions, 3 pessaries throughout the first day and they were finally able to break my waters the next day...although sounds like your body might be gearing up!
I had my hospital appointment today, and I'm pleased to say that my wee rascal is head down again! just have to try and keep it that way now...


----------



## izzy29

Not really hwm, not a thing last night and the today it felt like baby was trying to break out she was pushing down on my cervix so hard it hurt, I nearly had to cross my legs. Gonna jump on OH tonight if I can muscle up some energy, dont want to waste the little time I have left to possible start things myself rather than being induced, would rather just have an early night to go to sleep but needs must lol, I will try anything.

That's great head is down, are they just letting u go naturally or have you got a date they will take u in by?


----------



## mummylanning

holywoodmum said:


> Lanning that sounds a bit more like my inductions, 3 pessaries throughout the first day and they were finally able to break my waters the next day...although sounds like your body might be gearing up!
> I had my hospital appointment today, and I'm pleased to say that my wee rascal is head down again! just have to try and keep it that way now...


I hope so, not sure how much longer i can really deal with all the issues. 

Just hoping baby gets his head properly engaged asap as I have been told that if he doesnt an induction might not work! So here I am bouncing up and down on my ball for all I'm worth trying to shift him down!

Full moon tomorrow night Izzy, it could be the little push we need!


----------



## izzy29

Woohoo, really? I might try bouncing on my ball, on hubby. Walking up the stairs sideways, anything I can think of lol!!


----------



## EmyDra

Think my birth ball is going to have to come out. Back pain very bad atm :(

Excellent news Lucy! May S/he stay that way!


----------



## mummylanning

izzy29 said:


> Woohoo, really? I might try bouncing on my ball, on hubby. Walking up the stairs sideways, anything I can think of lol!!

My m/w suggested blowing up balloons and walking along a kerb with one foot on and one foot off. Good luck!


----------



## izzy29

I might try the kerb thing, will feel like a kid again lol, people will be thinking I am a weirdo!!


----------



## mummylanning

Just find a quiet back street where there are limited viewers! I live on a main road so i'll need to go round the corner anyway!


----------



## holywoodmum

Izzy, hoping that I can wait it out and let baby come in it's own time.... pressure will be on from one week overdue though, as that's the guideline in Germany... 
Straveging, is that what it's called walking with one foot in the gutter?
Sorry about your back pain Emma, can you get some physio?
I really hope baby stays the right way round now, I had immense roiling belly movements last night, and quieter again today, which is exactly what happened when it went back to breech before, so I'm not holding my breathe.


----------



## mummylanning

Gone from 4/5 on tues to 2/5 this morning! Woohoo! Had a 3rd sweep today 

BP back up a fraction but not enough to concern them. I reckons its having M-I-L around so much!

Come on baby lanning lets make daddy's birthday really special this year!


----------



## holywoodmum

Is it his birthday today? That would be pretty cool! Sounds good getting further engaged :) come on baby! Mummy's been waiting for ages!


----------



## mummylanning

Hubby has had a labour free birthday! Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## holywoodmum

How's it going today hun? Any signs?


----------



## mummylanning

Nope, nothing! Looks like I will be being induced tomorrow. Not happy about it but what can you do!


----------



## izzy29

Same here mumlanning, this baby is never coming out!!! I am trying everything, well apart from resting but I feel the more I am active the baby might move down. I so don't want to be induced!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummylanning

I went to a Bar Mitzvah last night and I was doing the funny little dancing they do which involves skipping in a circle of people for at least 5 mins, felt like forever (my DH is the Jewish one, i have no idea what the dance is called).... that didnt even bring it on!

I dont recommend it but there was a doctor and a paramedic in the room so I felt safe enough! Although i assume it would have the same effect as bouncing on a ball and walking sideways up stairs, just with more impact and at the same time!


----------



## izzy29

Sounds like a lot more fun too. I suppose these babies will just come out when the are ready and I am not de yet so I suppose I can't complain bu would so love to go naturally. 2 more nights bouncing on the ball and OH. He said he thinks I am trying to kill him lol!! He will be glad when this baby comes!!


----------



## mummylanning

It was great fun, if not just to see the look on people's faces! 

Had a few niggles today and a bit more discharge but not holding out any hope!


----------



## mummylanning

40 weeks today Holywood! Congrats! Xx


----------



## EmyDra

2 weeks left till your 42 week pregnancy is complete Lucy :)

You guys are all doing really well x


----------



## mummylanning

Induction day has arrived! Phoning the hospital in an hour to get my bed! See you all on the other side!


----------



## izzy29

Good luck!! That will me tomorrow!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Hope if doesn't take too long! Good luck xxxxx


----------



## Doodlebug.

Good luck lanning, will be thinking of you x


----------



## holywoodmum

Mummylanning, hope it's all going well!! 
Izzy, any niggles for you hun before tomorrow - good luck!
1 day overdue now - I reckon I've another 11 days in me yet - but I finally packed my hospital bag today, and mum and dad are here for childcare and moral support.


----------



## izzy29

Good Luck mummylanning!!!
Not a thing hwm, I feel like this baby would never shift if left to its own devices. Imagine I went myself tonight, how good would that be.
U coud go anytime hwm, at least u are all organised and ready to go. Can't wait to hear the weight!! Mine too, hope they got t right this time!


----------



## YoungNImum

hope all is going well lanning, and good luck izzy, and hwm more newborn news i cant wait :) good luck to you all

2 of my friends had there baby boys yesterday daniel and tommy. 

x


----------



## izzy29

Going in for dinner time!! So emotional today. Dunno how I am going yo leave DD without having a melt down, esp in front on mil, how embarrassing, hope I can hold it together!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh Izzy! wow :) 
Lanning hope you're home having cuddles now!
I've been having irregular contractions all day - I'd have called them cramps, but one showed up on the CTG this morning - MW said it could be tonight or it could be next week - I'm not very good at the pain when there's no particular end in sight!


----------



## mummylanning

Ok guys, quick update!

On second pessary, finally got cervix to lower enough to break waters. Now just waiting for a spot on the labour ward. It could be tonight or it could be tomorrow. Either way I hope to be having cuddles by tomorrow night!

Hope you are ok izzy! It's been all a bit scary and emotional for me too!


----------



## izzy29

Nothing happening until 10pm, been here fir 4 hrs already doing nothing, knackered already!!


----------



## mummylanning

45 hrs after induction and still nothing. Still waiting for a bed on the labour ward. Just worried now that all pains have stopped! I don't want to go backwards!


----------



## holywoodmum

Patrick, born 7.10am this morning. 11lb 4oz. Got my waterbirth :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw congratulations what a weight! And glad to hear you got your water birth how are you both. 

I'll update the front page when I'm on pc. 

X


----------



## izzy29

Omg hwm! Big congrats! That was quick!!
I am still waiting to bebrought up to labour ward, 3cm and having mild tightenings every 5 mins. Think they are going to break my waters.


----------



## mummylanning

Congratulations on your baby boy! You did go before me in the end! 

I'm still waiting for my waters to be broken. Will be after 6pm now!


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh izzy and lanning really hope it's not long, I can still remember my induction first time round xx


----------



## EmyDra

holywoodmum said:


> Patrick, born 7.10am this morning. 11lb 4oz. Got my waterbirth :)

WOW! Congrats!!! So quick and brilliant :) must seem a bit strange wiping a little willy yes? Bless his heart x (totally knew he was a boy!)


----------



## mummylanning

55 hours later. Still not in the labour ward! Everyone else keeps getting my spot!:cry:


----------



## YoungNImum

what hospital you with? x


----------



## izzy29

Same here mummlanning! Everyone is before me! I keep melting down and cryig now I was so positive I was so positive I could do this vbac now I just want to tell them to give me a sEction and get it over with,I want home to my little girl!!


----------



## YoungNImum

aw girls dont be upset, your time will come and youll meet your babies very soon, its such an amazing thing giving birth enjoy every second honestly x


----------



## Doodlebug.

Congratulations holywoodmum :) 


I have my first ante natal app tomorrow, can anybody give me a clue what will happen at it? will I finally get a scan? am so excited :)


----------



## Conina

Congrats Holywood :hugs::hugs: And welcome little Patrick

Izzy & Lanning -can't wait to hear your news!!


----------



## mummylanning

Nearly 60 hours later and I'm finally having my waters broken!

Hopefully have news in the morning!


----------



## holywoodmum

lanning and Izzy hope you're having cuddles now...
Doodle, no scan yet?! Is It at hosp? if so I'd say they'll scan you, weigh you, take blood, check bp and urine... Good lyck!


----------



## EmyDra

I was at about 80 hours post induction before my waters were broken, that wasn't due to lack of space though - just that they couldn't actually manage to break them!

Hope you are both with your outside babies now!


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats HWM!! :) 

Hope I've not missed anyone else, I've not really been on too much lately!


----------



## izzy29

I am a mummy, finally!! 2 days on maternity ward before there was space for them to take me to labour ward as emergencies/natural labour went first understandably. Ended up with forceps delivery, soooo didn't want a Caesarian again but at the minute I am wondering which one is more painful as I sit down so tenderly! Well my baby girl arrived yest weighing 7lb 9!!!!! She is a wee cutie.


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw congrats Izzy!!!! :)


----------



## EmyDra

Congrats Izzy! What did you call her? Any baby under 8lbs is just tiiiny in my opinion :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Big congrats izzy, well done, has your wee lady got a name yet? x


----------



## Doodlebug.

Congratulations Izzy :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations izzy!


----------



## Doodlebug.

I finally got my scan :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1244.JPG
File size: 91.6 KB
Views: 0









DSCF1245.JPG
File size: 92.7 KB
Views: 0









DSCF1246.JPG
File size: 83.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## holywoodmum

Fab scan pics doodle! I guess that's one advantage of it being later, is it's so clear!


----------



## Doodlebug.

I know, it was great. couldnt believe what I was seeing! :)


----------



## Conina

Congrats Izzy!! Pics please!!

Fab scan pics Doodle


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Doodlebug your scan pic is so cute!!


----------



## Doodlebug.

thanks girls, i love it :) what do you think boy or girl?


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm rubbish at gender guesses! So on a whim I'll say boy :)


----------



## mummylanning

Hello ladies. 

Just a quick one from me. Just out of hospital as I had some complications but my beautiful baby boy Joshua Todd Lanning was born at 12:21 on 7th sept


----------



## EmyDra

Congratulations Mummylanning! :happydance:

Babies are like buses eh? :)

Doodle - those scan pics look amazing :) bet you are so pleased. I'm inclined to say boy too but have a habit of being wrong! Are you going to find out? Still can't believe we are finding out tomorrow, I actually stupidly excited.


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Lanning! Emma, hope the scan goes well :)
Just posted my birth story if anyone fancies a read! 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...l-5-1kg-11lb-4oz-born-water.html#post21151957


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw congrats Lanning!! :)


----------



## izzy29

EmyDra said:


> Congrats Izzy! What did you call her? Any baby under 8lbs is just tiiiny in my opinion :)

We are calling her Pippa. She had dropped down under 7 now so she is even tinier! I need to get her fed up!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Cool name :)


----------



## Doodlebug.

Congratulations mummylanning :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw lovely name Izzy :)


----------



## EmyDra

I love Pippa :)


----------



## Conina

Congrats to all the new mummies!!


----------



## Bababall

Congratulations to you all x
I can't believe I'm now nearing the end. On maternity leave and think I might even stay in bed most of today, the weathers crap. Although the tesco delivery man would get a shock so I'll dress before he's due!


----------



## holywoodmum

Enjoy your lazy day! I'm sure the Tesco's man has seen many sights!


----------



## YoungNImum

aw congrats to you both izzy and lanning cant wait to see pics :)

updating front page now x


----------



## dizzydoll

Shattered today!! LO has been having a right old party in there the last few days!! Managed about 3 or 4 hours sleep last night and then about 3 hours dozing on and off this morning!!
I thought the bigger they got the less room they have to move :rofl:


----------



## Kra

.


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Kra, no experience there, but from past experience at Ulster and Royal I guess they'll be booking a date for induction in the case where nothing happens before then - I also had a scan at my 40 week appt at the Ulster... good luck!


----------



## mummylanning

Sorry I have not been around guys. My whole birth experience was less than ideal leading to some recovery time making the first week and breast feeding really difficult. We are now latching 2-3 times a day for a feed and the rest is expressed breast milk. (thank goodness for the ameda double pump)

I am now finding my feet and so in love with my little boy.

I can't load photos from my iPad :wacko: but I will figure out a way and get them up soon


----------



## mummylanning

A few minutes old
https://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae278/drathzel/Joshua/th_6AEDBE3B-8458-4E8C-B2B4-8EA9E9DDD2B7-9994-0000100DA40D4B62.jpg

A couple of hours old 
https://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae278/drathzel/Joshua/th_EF1E3A3A-990A-4EC3-A5AE-6AC4822B32D5-9994-0000100DAFE1E53F.jpg

Album

https://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae278/drathzel/Joshua/


----------



## Doodlebug.

beautiful pics:) makes me so broody, cant wait to have my lil bundle here :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw lanning he's sooo cute!!!


----------



## Bababall

Hi all. Just nipped back on here to say my little girl was born on Monday at 5.48am. She's absolutely perfect, although I'm completely traumatised by the birth and lack of care I received at the Ulster. DH and I are currently composing letters of complaint. Good luck to those still waiting


----------



## izzy29

Congrats baba ball! Was the ulster not good for u? I was there too. I considered putting in a letter of complaint, not for the care as I thought the midwives were great, it was the waiting around for anything to happen as they were so busy!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw Lanning hes beautiful, congrats bababall, whats her name and weight ill update the front page.

iv been at the ulster both times first time round everything went to smoothly got to the hospital at 8cm and was took upto home from home and a mw stayed with me till Eva was born. with Rosalie got there at 5cm had to wait 30mins for a room in home from home got there and they where still mopping the floors and cleaning the bathroom, again tho i had a mw with me till Rosalie was born, apart from the wait on the room everything i found was great. sorry to hear you had a bad birth and your just right in sending in a letter hope you get some answers back from them x


----------



## EmyDra

Oh no :( I really hope I don't have to deal with the Ulster after all this negative stuff. I've heard other friends in RL not be massively keen on it too.

Congrats girls - gorgeous babies x


----------



## Reno

Hey NI girlies!! Has anyone been to the Belfast Odeon parent and baby screenings? Thinking of going with a friend and our LOs on tuesday to see 'perks of being a wallflower' and wondering if its fun...or just mayhem? Hehe! x


----------



## izzy29

Yeh I have been, its great! U can sit and feed baby with the lights up a bit and the sound lower and watch the film.


----------



## YoungNImum

Iv never been but it sounds great!

hows pippa izzy x


----------



## izzy29

She is good, got her days and nights muddled up at the mo so its tiring but I am sure we will get there. How r u getting on? 

Have to say I thought the ulster was great although I went in for induction and was on the maternity ward for a day and a half before I got a space in labour ward, I was demented but they were so busy. I thought the midwives and docs were great though.


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats Bababall! :)


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Have we all disappeared? :nope:


----------



## Reno

I am terrible for remembering to check back here! How are everyones Christmas preparations coming on! We bought our tree at the weekend, so the place is starting to look a bit festive!


----------



## izzy29

Suppose most of the babies are born now so everyone is so busy. It is a good informative thread!


----------



## dizzydoll

I've been so bad at checking back here! Didn't even update that I'd had my baby and she's a month old today!! Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Scoobys mummy

I meant to post in the general NI bit!


----------



## izzy29

What is the general NI bit?


----------



## YoungNImum

How are you all :) x


----------



## Doodlebug.

everyone has disappeared :(


----------



## YoungNImum

i suppose babies are keeping them busy, how are you doodles x


----------



## dizzydoll

I find that I dont manage to get on here often enough!! :)
I just about manage to keep up with facebook! :)


----------



## YoungNImum

dizzy post Caoimhe's full name dob an weight so
i can update the front page x


----------



## dizzydoll

Caoimhe Marie born 26/10/2012 weigt 8lbs :)


----------



## weerach

ooh i forgot about this thread, sorry..still no baby for me,due 29th but have elcs booked for new years eve so defo having a 2012 baby  congrats on all the babies &#9829; x


----------



## EmyDra

I'm barely here either!


----------

